# The Imperial Century A Month Challenge Chatzone



## Rob S (26 Dec 2007)

2008 sees the cycling institution that was the Cycling Plus Century A Month Challenge moving to *Cycle Chat *and you and your bike are more than welcome to participate. Simply stick your name down in this thread. Any questions not answered by the rules below, post them here 

The concept is simple: 

*Ride at least one century in each calendar month through 2008. *

*The rules: *

-A century is a single ride of at least *100.0 miles *as measured on a reasonably accurate cycle computer. 99.9 miles or less is not a century. 

-Breaks/stops during the ride are permitted for refreshment/repairs/sightseeing etc but stops to sleep and stops at your home are not permitted. 

-A qualifying century cannot start before 0001hrs on the morning of the first day of the calendar month. 

-For qualifying rides ridden on the last day of the month: the 100.0 mile mark must have been passed by 2359.59 hrs on that day. 

-If you miss a month you are out of the challenge, no exceptions for any reason, riding more than one century in a month does not entitle you to miss a month in lieu. 

-Centuries ridden on rollers/turbo trainers/indoor velodromes do not count towards the challenge. 

-Qualifying rides should be posted in a Register thread which will be started and stickied on Jan 1 in Road, Audax and Sportives section. Simply post once and subsequently edit that one post each month....for an example of what that should look like check here: http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12517565&start=0

-This thread will be a Century A Month Chat thread specifically for posting comments, planned rides, bowing out excuses etc which will keep the main Register as neat and tidy as possible. 

-Usual safety and responsibility cop out disclaimers apply blah blah blah...own risk...your fault nobody elses...yadda yadda yadda. 

*Prizes:* 

All those that successfully ride a century in each month of 2008 will receive a virtual pat on the back from your equally successful peers.

To celebrate the Fifth year of this challenge all previously successful riders from the first 4 years are entititled to display, in their Register thread post, a special star




for every previous yearly challenge they have successfully completed.


----------



## ash68 (26 Dec 2007)

cheers Rob S, count me in please. Ash68. Looking at the thread on bikeforum I think I've got the general idea.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (26 Dec 2007)

i'm in .is this in addition to the acf one? 
edit, just checked, it's not there anymore!


----------



## yorkshiregoth (26 Dec 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## Rob S (26 Dec 2007)

piedwagtail91 said:


> i'm in .is this in addition to the acf one?
> edit, just checked, it's not there anymore!




I wouldn't want to clutter it up, mate!!!


----------



## piedwagtail91 (26 Dec 2007)

ha, it was getting that way wasn't it!


----------



## Danny (27 Dec 2007)

How about a kilometre version for those of us who are too unfit or decrepit to manage a 100 miles.


----------



## redfox (27 Dec 2007)

and me



Dannyg said:


> How about a kilometre version for those of us who are too unfit or decrepit to manage a 100 miles.



Has already been discussed and greeted with general approval on this thread.

I guess it just needs setting up, I'll get on to it.

Done


----------



## robjhp (27 Dec 2007)

Count me in,should be a great challenge.I'm already looking foreward to getting started.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (1 Jan 2008)

when is the register thread up rob?!!


----------



## Rob S (1 Jan 2008)

piedwagtail91 said:


> when is the register thread up rob?!!



Give me 5 minutes...I've just got in.


----------



## Fiona N (1 Jan 2008)

It's gonna be hard but I'll give it a go this year as part of the 'get fit' campaign


----------



## piedwagtail91 (1 Jan 2008)

thanks rob.


----------



## Rob S (1 Jan 2008)

Don't forget your stars!!!

Ooo they've appeared!!


----------



## piedwagtail91 (1 Jan 2008)

didn't know where to find the stars, so nicked three of yours


----------



## Rob S (1 Jan 2008)

piedwagtail91 said:


> didn't know where to find the stars, so nicked three of yours




Well yes that's the idea....we don't want people trying to out glam other people's stars!!!


----------



## Rob S (1 Jan 2008)

Zoom said:


> I'm in; only 11 days to go ;-)





Ooo you cheeky so and so....those gold stars are for people that have successfully completed the Century A Month Challenge


----------



## Zoom (1 Jan 2008)

Rob S said:


> Ooo you cheeky so and so....those gold stars are for people that have successfully completed the Century A Month Challenge



I did complete in the CAMC in 2006 (and also in 2007 but never registered in January as I thought I'd never keep them up after PBP)

duly removed


----------



## Rob S (1 Jan 2008)

Ah....I see . Well it's an incentive to get previous participants involved in the 2008 version here....if they take part this year they can show their stars. I suggest you get your name down if you've done it before  Most of the fun of the online challenge rather than a private one is that you are telling people you are going for it, so there is a tiny amount of pride at stake if you fail.


----------



## Andy in Sig (3 Jan 2008)

If somebody would be so kind as to tell me what 100 miles is in kilometres, I'll try to give it a crack. (I do apologise for this but living on the continent has its implications.)


----------



## piedwagtail91 (3 Jan 2008)

there's a converter here http://www.theconvertersite.com/conversions/lengthanddistance.php , but i't a fraction under 161 km.


----------



## Andy in Sig (3 Jan 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Peter (3 Jan 2008)

Count me in - need to get the miles in for May - riding the Tour of Ireland and still need to burn off those mince pies


----------



## Zoom (4 Jan 2008)

does riding into work and back home again count? (55 km each way)


----------



## redfox (4 Jan 2008)

Zoom said:


> does riding into work and back home again count? (55 km each way)



Hmm, tricky one. Partly because the 100KM is supposed to be a continuous ride and partly because, if that's your commute, 200 of them will make the rest of us look really bad! 

However, its still 110KM in a day which is an effort worth recognising. anyone have an opinion on this?


----------



## John Ponting (4 Jan 2008)

Zoom said:


> does riding into work and back home again count? (55 km each way)




That's TWO rides with too many hours rest in between. Doesn't count in my book. 2x 55k with a cafe stop is OK. What's your average speed from home to home (including the day at work) ?

What do others think?

btw I couldn't do a 2x 55k commute anyway so I'm not the best judge.


----------



## Rob S (4 Jan 2008)

Zoom said:


> does riding into work and back home again count? (55 km each way)




I'm nothing to do with the Metric Century challenge...but my 2p is: no it doesn't. When you set off in the morning you are not thinking 'this is a 100km ride'....you're thinking 'this is a 55km ride to work'. If you rode to a town which you then spent the same time looking around it and exploring the tourist attractions then I would say yes it does.....but doing a working day in between 2 journeys by bike is not in the spirit of doing a century.


----------



## Zoom (4 Jan 2008)

Rob S said:


> I'm nothing to do with the Metric Century challenge...but my 2p is: no it doesn't. When you set off in the morning you are not thinking 'this is a 100km ride'....you're thinking 'this is a 55km ride to work'. If you rode to a town which you then spent the same time looking around it and exploring the tourist attractions then I would say yes it does.....but doing a working day in between 2 journeys by bike is not in the spirit of doing a century.



agreed; I'm not registering it, even though I think I need 10 bonus points just for riding back tonight


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jan 2008)

Andy in Sig said:


> If somebody would be so kind as to tell me what 100 miles is in kilometres, I'll try to give it a crack. (I do apologise for this but living on the continent has its implications.)


Not a lot of people know this, but it is really handy information* - Google will convert things for you*.

Examples:

_100 miles in km_, result 160.93... km
_19.4 mph in kph_, result 31.22... kph
_14 stone 12 lbs in kg_, result 94.347... kg
_36 litres in gallons_, result 9.510... US gallons
_36 litres in uk gallons_, result 7.918... Imperial gallons


----------



## Crackle (18 Jan 2008)

Is this chatzone for the metric people as well?


----------



## redfox (18 Jan 2008)

Crackle said:


> Is this chatzone for the metric people as well?



Yes


----------



## Crackle (18 Jan 2008)

Good: I'd like sympathy for the fact that I've only just got back on the back since a pre New Year bug and am going to struggle to put in enough miles. WIll just make it before end of Jan I think with a potentially painful 64 miler.


----------



## redfox (18 Jan 2008)

The first one is often the hardest, pick a nice flat route and take your time!


----------



## Crackle (18 Jan 2008)

redfox said:


> The first one is often the hardest, pick a nice flat route and take your time!



Well 45 miles of it are flat and the rest has a 300/400m of ascent but it's a familiar route to me so I know where to save myself for. I've got next week to just build up, my muscles seem not to have lost much but my CV fitness and energy levels are still down after the virus so I don't want to push it too much which means I will probably jump from a 30 mile ride straight to the 64. At least Feb should be easier


----------



## ASC1951 (20 Jan 2008)

Ah, found you all again - I thought CAMC wasn't on Bikeradar because there were no takers for the 100 milers. Silly me.

So it was off to Northallerton and back for #37, caught out by my favourite pit-stop, the White Horse Cafe in Thirsk, being closed. I had to make do with some custard effort from Greggs, which ran out well short of Leeds.


----------



## Rob S (20 Jan 2008)

Don't forget to add your stars to your post in the register, ASC1951!!


----------



## Joe (20 Jan 2008)

Well it looks like I'm bowing out of the imperial before I've even started. 
My plan was to do one this weekend but Im being extra cautious as I could feel the very beginings of my itbs coming back last week (whilst mashing up hill on the mtb that was confined to the big chainring )
And next weekend I'm doing the Hell of the Ashdown and doubt I'll be up for adding another 25 miles after the ride and the cycle to and from the station.
Poor showing.B)


----------



## ash68 (20 Jan 2008)

well, big relief today. Got the ride in and haven't fallen at the first hurdle.Taken over 8 hrs on my spesh tricross commuter bike but feels great to have done it.Oh just thought ... got to do it all again next month, and march,and april, may............


----------



## ASC1951 (21 Jan 2008)

Rob S said:


> Don't forget to add your stars to your post in the register, ASC1951!!


Yes please, Rob. Where do I collect them from?


----------



## piedwagtail91 (21 Jan 2008)

nick them from rob!!(copy and paste)


----------



## Crackle (22 Jan 2008)

Well I've fallen at the first. Still haven't shaken this virus off and some committments in Feb mean it's looking dubious as well. 

To be fair, last year was my first year back on the bike after 10 years off so I think I'll aim a bit lower this year and think about it next. It was a nice thought but....


----------



## ASC1951 (23 Jan 2008)

piedwagtail91 said:


> nick them from rob!!(copy and paste)


Well, I'm sorry to sound thick - no, I'm sorry to *be* thick - but I can't see any 
stars on his or anyone else's posts. Mind you yesterday I had my Eye Test reminder from Boots, so are they just really really small?

I shall make do with keyboard asterisks until I find out how to do big yellow pulsating ones.


----------



## Rob S (23 Jan 2008)

Only official stars are permitted to be displayed....these are they


----------



## redfox (23 Jan 2008)

Copy the html code below and paste it in your post. Repeat as required for the number of stars you require.


```
[ATTACH=full]158945[/ATTACH]
```

et voilà!


----------



## piedwagtail91 (23 Jan 2008)

redfox said:


> Copy the html code below and paste it in your post. Repeat as required for the number of stars you require.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



hell thats technical! i just right clicked,copied and pasted from robs post on the century log thread.


----------



## longers (26 Jan 2008)

I'm out . I should have taken the opportunity when I was close to the 100k earlier in the month on more than one occasion. I had mechanicals today and thought it prudent to come home at halfway rather than potentially bugger the bike up.


----------



## Fiona N (28 Jan 2008)

Crackle said:


> Well I've fallen at the first. Still haven't shaken this virus off...



Me as well - done for by bronchitus. Well best laid plans and all that, I'll just have to wait for 2009 

Maybe we should have a challenge series for late starters and those laid low; something achievable under any conditions, like 30 miles, in January, 50 miles in February , 70 in March, culminating with stonking back to back 100's in December. Actually, I like that idea  makes December a real do or die effort


----------



## Haitch (29 Jan 2008)

longers said:


> I'm out . I should have taken the opportunity when I was close to the 100k earlier in the month on more than one occasion. I had mechanicals today and thought it prudent to come home at halfway rather than potentially bugger the bike up.




Sorry to hear that, Longers. I grew up in your neck of the northwest and was loking forward to reading your ride reports. Hell, send in some ride reports anyway!!


----------



## ASC1951 (30 Jan 2008)

piedwagtail91 said:


> hell thats technical! i just right clicked,copied and pasted from robs post on the century log thread.



Dear me, it's more technical than I thought. I have copied that HTML into my post and nothing appears. Yes, I can see the HTML in my edit screen, but nothing appears in Preview or if I save the change.

Have I got a setting wrong in my options? I can't see the stars in Rob's post, either.


----------



## Rob S (30 Jan 2008)

You had three stars and now you only have two!!!


----------



## Dave5N (31 Jan 2008)

Humph.

Fell at the first fence.

Last ditch attempt last night. Did a fair old distance (and boy is it dark in the lanes!) but the computer was on the blink and I only recorded 70+ KM.

Probablty a fair bit more than that, but no way of knowing.

Ah well, next year I'll get more organised.


----------



## ian_oli (3 Feb 2008)

*A rule Adjudication*

On my last ride last year, I made it up to the magic 100 miles (or in my case magic 161km as my computer is set on Kms for Audaxing) from a wretched 160.88 km by cycling round the station car park in the fair city of Crawley.

However I took the train back to Clapham Junction and then rode the six or seven miles home. I got my 100 miles fair and square, but could I have avoided the car park circuit by counting in the distance after the train ride - which was shorter in time than my stop in Brighton for lunch?


----------



## Rob S (3 Feb 2008)

Yep.


----------



## ronstrutt (8 Feb 2008)

Fortunately, on last month's ride I found that the ring road route to reach the station in Ashford was so long it avoided the dreaded car park circuits! I'm sure it used to be much more direct.

I tend to do a one-way ride and catch the train back, sometimes meaning a journey of a couple of hours, so I make sure I exceed the 100km/100 mile before I catch the train.


----------



## ASC1951 (9 Feb 2008)

Rob S said:


> You had three stars and now you only have two!!!


What? Where? I still can't see any.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (9 Feb 2008)

yes definately 2 http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=7113


----------



## redfox (9 Feb 2008)

I set out to do the imperial today but, despite the glorious weather, I was all out of sorts for some reason and decided to grovel my way round a metric instead. 

Good job too! Don't know what I would have done feeling as bad as I did at 80K while still only half way round.


----------



## ASC1951 (10 Feb 2008)

redfox said:


> despite the glorious weather


I was out and about just north of Leeds this afternoon. Tee shirt and shorts. Snowdrops up everywhere and even some mahonia blossoms open and covered in bees.

It's not natural.


----------



## ASC1951 (11 Feb 2008)

Rob S said:


> You had three stars and now you only have two!!!



I've managed to sort it by ducking back into IE. The stars were invisible in Firefox, for reasons that I don't understand. It's all different grades of magic to me.


----------



## ronstrutt (19 Feb 2008)

We may be a small band, but we all seem to be doing well, albeit with only two months under the belt. Mind you, it gets easier now with lighter, warmer evenings coming through. I have to say that completing my last century in the dark, with the temperature falling rapidly below freezing was not as pleasant as I'd have liked.


----------



## Rob S (1 Mar 2008)

Ron, you only list the first century of each month.


----------



## ronstrutt (9 Mar 2008)

Rob S said:


> Ron, you only list the first century of each month.



Spoilsport!


----------



## ASC1951 (10 Mar 2008)

But what if - purely hypothetically - last weekend's gales made the first March century so slow you didn't even want to admit to yourself how slow it was? A Personal Worst, in fact? Could you go out next weekend and do something two hours quicker and pretend that the first one had never happened? Hypothetically.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (10 Mar 2008)

thankfully i don't time mine, especially after this months 100! i'd wondered if it was possible to post one and then re edit with a better one ,if i ever did start timing them.


----------



## Rob S (10 Mar 2008)

ASC1951 said:


> But what if - purely hypothetically - last weekend's gales made the first March century so slow you didn't even want to admit to yourself how slow it was? A Personal Worst, in fact? Could you go out next weekend and do something two hours quicker and pretend that the first one had never happened? Hypothetically.



Well....my point to Ron was because I thought he was going to start listing all his centuries like they do in the '62.14 mile ride per month challenge'. 

As far as the challenge goes it's the first one of the month that counts, there's no bonus for getting the most impressive location, distance or speed.


----------



## ronstrutt (10 Mar 2008)

Rob S said:


> ...there's no bonus for getting the most impressive ... speed.



Just as well!


----------



## redfox (17 Mar 2008)

ASC1951 said:


> But what if - purely hypothetically - last weekend's gales made the first March century so slow you didn't even want to admit to yourself how slow it was? A Personal Worst, in fact? Could you go out next weekend and do something two hours quicker and pretend that the first one had never happened? Hypothetically.



Tell me about it! My slowest audax ever yesterday. It seemed to consist entirely of gales and roads that had become impassable lakes!

I'm not going to admit my average speed, it shall forever remain a private moment of shame.


----------



## ash68 (24 Mar 2008)

ronstrutt said:


> Just as well!




Just noticed your march ride 148 miles!!!!!! hats off to you mate, you must be going well. I'm pretty knackered just creeping over the 100 mile mark !!!


----------



## ronstrutt (1 Apr 2008)

ash68 said:


> Just noticed your march ride 148 miles!!!!!! hats off to you mate, you must be going well. I'm pretty knackered just creeping over the 100 mile mark !!!



It's funny, after the 148 miles I felt relatively fit (apart from a shoulder injury that was playing up) and could have gone on for a few more miles, despite the weather being very cold.

Yesterday I did 101 miles and felt shattered afterwards, and that was on a pleasantly warm day. Mind you (or so I like to reassure myself) it didn't help that it included a journey into and out of London during the evening rush hour.


----------



## ian_oli (12 Apr 2008)

My April ride had five punctures with number one within two miles of home, though I'd checked the tyres for embedded shards just before setting off. The final straw was hitting a pothole hidden by running water at speed on the road to Shere. Both wheels punctured and having got through the spare inner tubes and the first patch earlier, I found that some of my stick-on patches wer'n't sticky enough so I could not fix inner tubes for both wheels. So a walk in the dark to the pub - a good one as it turned out - and a call home for a lift.

Incidentally, found by accident - I'd gone off my planned route at that point - perhaps the best three miles of road cycling in South East England. There is a road that connects the A32 to Petersfield running through Sheet. Built like an A road, lovely smooth surface, great hairpin bended descent and virtually no traffic.

Will have a go again on nearly the same route - hopefully without the getting lost three times (did I mention that too) to get my Audax DIY 200km for the month, probably next weekend. Anyone else wanting to do a long ride welcome to join me.


----------



## ronstrutt (12 Apr 2008)

ian_oli said:


> Incidentally, found by accident - I'd gone off my planned route at that point - perhaps the best three miles of road cycling in South East England. There is a road that connects the A32 to Petersfield running through Sheet. Built like an A road, lovely smooth surface, great hairpin bended descent and virtually no traffic.



This is the one-time Petersfield to Winchester turnpike road. Many of the old turnpikes became today's A- and B-roads but some survive purely as minor roads and still provide pretty good, fairly direct cycling routes. I regularly use one that used to run from Godalming (Busbridge) to Midhurst as a route towards Chichester or Portsmouth avoiding main roads. 

Some parts of old turnpikes are now unsurfaced routes: if you look at an OS map (GR SU944320 and again between Hambledon and Chiddingfold) you can see where parts of the Godalming to Midhurst road are now just bridleways.

If you want to find some of these old routes, look them up on a historic maps site for your area (such as Old Hampshire Mapped.)


----------



## ronstrutt (5 May 2008)

Some technological advice please.

I tried updating my report while out on the road using a Windows Mobile PDA. It wasn't having any of it.

Furthermore, even when I'm on my home PC, updating an entry (as opposed to creating a new one) seems to take an age, with each character appearing on the screen in slow motion. Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## ASC1951 (8 May 2008)

Spring at last! Took yesterday off and went to look at Fleet Moss, which looked in much better shape than me.

I can't help with the technological problem, ron. It took me three weeks to find out that my posts looked different in IE (my default is Firefox), so people were pointing out things that were invisible to me. Someone did put me right in the end, but try re-posting your problem as a separate subject.


----------



## jan_connett (8 May 2008)

Hi 
Hope you don't mind my late posting of these rides - had rather a complicated life over the last few months....
Cheers
Jan


----------



## Rob S (8 May 2008)

About bloody time, Jan!!!


----------



## Knight (2 Jun 2008)

Updated last three months in one go.....don't visit this place much I'm afraid

Any of you doing the White Rose Classic at the weekend? 

Piedwagtail? ASC 1951?


----------



## ASC1951 (2 Jun 2008)

Not me, Knight. I found out about it too late so I have some other engagement this weekend. I'm going to try and fit in my June 100 this Wednesday, because the next three weekend are taken up with:-
- a caving club dinner, after which I will be unable to walk
- our office's two day "strategy meeting" somewhere near Chesterfield. Oh Joy.
- ColinJ's Forest of Bowland outing. That is over the 100 and still in June, but half way through Year #4 the 29th is far too late in the month to risk getting struck by lightning/general debility/broken leg.

So it's off to Skipton first thing, then on the bike up to Kirkby Stephen via Fleet Moss and the Buttertubs and back via Mallerstang and Dentdale. Should be a good ride if the weather holds up.


----------



## Knight (4 Jun 2008)

I did it last year-suffered a really bad patch at 70m and recovered sufficiently to experience the full horror of Langbar

It's great cycling country-better even than Dartmoor I'm afraid to say

Maybe another time-I visit my brother in Leeds a lot


----------



## Tim Bennet. (5 Jun 2008)

> ....then on the bike up to Kirkby Stephen via Fleet Moss and the Buttertubs and back via Mallerstang and Dentdale.


Taking lights are we?


----------



## Keith Oates (5 Jun 2008)

ronstrutt said:


> Some technological advice please.
> 
> I tried updating my report while out on the road using a Windows Mobile PDA. It wasn't having any of it.
> 
> Furthermore, even when I'm on my home PC, updating an entry (as opposed to creating a new one) seems to take an age, with each character appearing on the screen in slow motion. Any thoughts anyone?



Good to see you still look and post here at times Ron. I don't know the answer to your question but if you drop a line to Shaun I'm sure he will be able to advise you on the best way to overcome the problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piedwagtail91 (5 Jun 2008)

ASC1951 said:


> So it's off to Skipton first thing, then on the bike up to Kirkby Stephen via Fleet Moss and the Buttertubs and back via Mallerstang and Dentdale. Should be a good ride if the weather holds up.




nothing like a nice flat ride is there?
and thats nothing like a flat ride!!


----------



## piedwagtail91 (5 Jun 2008)

Knight said:


> Updated last three months in one go.....don't visit this place much I'm afraid
> 
> Any of you doing the White Rose Classic at the weekend?
> 
> Piedwagtail? ASC 1951?




no, I'm out with Andrew round hawes and garsdale to get the June 100 in.he wants to see what the hardest part of our clubs 150 mile ride is like and this just covers it.


----------



## ASC1951 (5 Jun 2008)

piedwagtail91 said:


> nothing like a nice flat ride is there?


Well, the weather did hold up - in fact it was a cracking day - but I had to unpack and fettle a bike for a friend first and by the time I had done that it was too late to set off. So a few hours jungle-hacking in the garden instead.

Kirby Stephen will still be there next week.


----------



## jan_connett (5 Jun 2008)

Still hanging in here, with a skin of the skin of my teeth job to Weymouth/ Portland on 31 May (not quite to the Bill as I was in danger of missing the last train back from Weymouth). Ride turned out to be a good decision as it was a lovely day and very pretty ride, especially after Shaftesbury. All sorts of roads I had never ridden before and a fair number of hills.

Btw Rob - have just seen your message: how rude!! 
Cheers
Jan


----------



## Rob S (26 Jun 2008)

sorry guys but i think i'm out as i'm lying in hospital with a broken shoulderblade after being hit from behind by a lorry!


----------



## piedwagtail91 (26 Jun 2008)

damn, rob that terrible news.losing the top man!
hope you make a good recovery

keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## Haitch (26 Jun 2008)

Get better soon Rob. Sounds like a nasty accident. Hope all goes well.


----------



## ASC1951 (26 Jun 2008)

Rob S said:


> sorry guys but i think i'm out


Now that really is terrible news, Rob. Granted, a broken shoulder is a lot better than a broken head, but it devalues the whole event if you aren't out there setting the targets for us.

Or - just pull yourself together, man! You still have four days to buy some sandals and a stick-on beard and go out on a recumbent. You could even whack some lightweight wheels on the bed, pull the screens round and you would be out and back before they had noticed you were missing...


----------



## Rob S (26 Jun 2008)

hehe cheers guys

yep end of a really long run of 65 straight months with a century  bloody drivers!


----------



## ash68 (26 Jun 2008)

add my best wishes to your list Rob. Hope you're back on the bike and full fitness very soon


----------



## ronstrutt (28 Jun 2008)

Just back from a trip from Dover to Durness to hear your bad news, Rob. My best wishes and hope everything mends quickly, getting you back on the road before too long.


----------



## Keith Oates (29 Jun 2008)

Rob S said:


> sorry guys but i think i'm out as i'm lying in hospital with a broken shoulderblade after being hit from behind by a lorry!



Just seen this Rob, really sorry to hear the news and hope you are already on the mend and will soon be riding again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ian_oli (3 Jul 2008)

A bit late as I havent been online, but hope you recover quickly. If it was a lorry I guess it could have been much worse. Hope you can get a great new bike once the insurance pays out!


----------



## Rob S (3 Jul 2008)

ASC1951 said:


> Or - just pull yourself together, man! You still have four days to buy some sandals and a stick-on beard and go out on a recumbent.



I guess I do still have a chance to continue as I had already done the June ride...so if my shoulder gets better before the end of the month there is still a chance to do July's ride. Having never broken a bone before I don't know if I'm being a big girls blouse or wildly optimistic in thinking I may be ok.


----------



## Rob S (3 Jul 2008)

ian_oli said:


> A bit late as I havent been online, but hope you recover quickly. If it was a lorry I guess it could have been much worse. Hope you can get a great new bike once the insurance pays out!



Ta....exactly very lucky I only have cuts and bruises both above the shoulder/rib area and below. Still to establish what exactly caused the incident but the damage to my bike (12 year old steel Colnago) is restricted to the top tube being dented beyond future use by the handlebar, steel fork bent out of shape, month old front wheel is a bit buckled (possibly true-able) and..............my bottlecage has snapped!!! Plus of course my month old shorts and jersey and my right Sidi Eagle shoe's middle strap has been pulled from the shoe body from the steel loop end rather than the velcro


----------



## piedwagtail91 (3 Jul 2008)

Rob S said:


> Ta....exactly very lucky I only have cuts and bruises both above the shoulder/rib area and below. Still to establish what exactly caused the incident but the damage to my bike (12 year old steel Colnago) is restricted to the top tube being dented beyond future use by the handlebar, steel fork bent out of shape, month old front wheel is a bit buckled (possibly true-able) and..............*my bottlecage has* *snapped*!!! Plus of course my month old shorts and jersey and my right Sidi Eagle shoe's middle strap has been pulled from the shoe body from the steel loop end rather than the velcro



tragic good to see you're in good spirits


----------



## ronstrutt (3 Jul 2008)

Anyone volunteering to take you tandem?

If not, I propose that two rides in July and August, taken together, should count.


----------



## Rob S (3 Jul 2008)

ronstrutt said:


> If not, I propose that two rides in July and August, taken together, should count.



Nope...rules is rules!!


----------



## Rob S (4 Jul 2008)

Well...had a call from the police this evening and finally know what happened. Riding along the dual carriageway I was hit from behind by the front corner and wing mirror (both now damaged) of a flat bed HGV in to the grass verge and it carried on to stop on the on-slip about 100+ metres down the road. My cycling cap was found where the lorry stopped....and my sunglasses that I had been wearing over my eyes was found on the flat bed section of the HGV!! 

Eek!!


----------



## ASC1951 (5 Jul 2008)

Rob S said:


> I was hit from behind by the front corner and wing mirror (both now damaged) of a flat bed HGV


At least he stopped - some car drivers would just have carried on.

Sounds like a possible Dangerous Driving to me. Certainly at least a Due Care. I trust his insurers will be receiving a sharp dig in the ribs as soon as you get a copy of the police accident report. 

Still nearly a month to recover, but don't forget to claim for having to abandon five years' effort on the 100s if that is the way it turns out! I shall be distraught when I have to give up.


----------



## Rob S (5 Jul 2008)

Yep, it's a due care case.


----------



## Phixion (16 Jul 2008)

Sorry to hear Rob, hope you get better soon.

I don't know if I'd ever have the guts to ride down my local dual carriageway, it's an accident black spot and has recently had work done to make it safer:

The previous casualty figures (174 in 5 years) were recorded during the period 1/7/2001 to 30/06/2005 

2006 – Accidents 17 Casualties 21
 2007 - Accidents 16 Casualties 29

Still, I really don't trust the road to ride down it


----------



## ronstrutt (22 Jul 2008)

Any signs of improvement yet, Rob?


----------



## Rob S (22 Jul 2008)

Hello....well I did a gentle 18 miles on Sunday afternoon with a bit of discomfort in my elbow, bicep and muscly bit on the end of the shoulder....and I've got the day off tomorrow so I'm going to try 50-55 miles and see how I go...I may add a different loop to get the 100 if I'm up to it. I can't ride out of the saddle but thankfully my remaining bike has a triple chainset so I should be ok for the hills!!


----------



## jan_connett (23 Jul 2008)

Hi Rob
I'm just back from three weeks of interviews, followed by three in the States and was working up the courage to admit that I am out - and can't believe that you are in the same position. Very sorry to hear that yours is due to injury though. Really hope that you are beginning to feel better and that you make your 50 this week: well done for getting back on the bike at all. The best I managed in June was 76 miles, fully loaded with camping gear, climbing 2000ft in near-100 degree temperatures. Followed by two miles of unsurfaced road (deep, scary gravel) still with the loaded bike. Luckily no dual carriageway and no trucks.

Take care and look forward to 'seeing' you guys again for nxt year's challenge.

Cheers
Jan


----------



## Rob S (23 Jul 2008)

Sorry to hear you're out Jan  We all know it doesn't make you any less of a rider...I'm just lucky I have absolutely no commitments of any kind and to be honest it makes my stars a little hollow.

Thankfully I'm still in...I expect the arm will make itself felt tomorrow though!!


----------



## ASC1951 (4 Aug 2008)

Rob S said:


> Thankfully I'm still in...I expect the arm will make itself felt tomorrow though!!


Did it? How did it go, Rob?

- - - 

Ah, I've just realised it would have been sensible to check the register first.
Glad to see you got it in with plenty of time to spare - and not a pancake-flat 100.5 miles like some of mine, either.


----------



## palinurus (20 Sep 2008)

Was getting to the end of September's 100 km today when some knobber (passenger) in an approaching car managed to hit my bike with a part-filled bottle of coke. Wasn't diet either, it hit the bars and went everywhere. Must've got on the rims too, the brakes were really grabby after.

Looked back for the registration but he was already too far off.


----------



## ronstrutt (21 Sep 2008)

palinurus said:


> Was getting to the end of September's 100 km today when some knobber (passenger) in an approaching car managed to hit my bike with a part-filled bottle of coke. Wasn't diet either, it hit the bars and went everywhere. Must've got on the rims too, the brakes were really grabby after.
> 
> Looked back for the registration but he was already too far off.



Unfortunately Darwin's Law doesn't operate all of the time.


----------



## ronstrutt (30 Sep 2008)

I thought that September was going to defeat me. Holidays took out weekends 1-3 and weekend 4 was reserved for a three day walk around the 75-mile Isle of Wight coastal path with a bunch of colleagues.

So, I did the walk, then cycled back 100 miles! I am, needless to say, shattered.


----------



## trio25 (1 Oct 2008)

I am impressed!


----------



## jimboalee (5 Oct 2008)

I've read through this thread because it sounds very much like Audax UK Peak Audax's Randonneur Round the Year series.
This is where AUK members ride at least one 200+km ride in each calendar month.
I will be doing that next year.
This year I earned a Randonneur Series 1000 patch, several 200s and a couple more 300s.
Twelve 200km rides, spaced equally through the year should not be too much bother.
I even get a nice cloth patch to celebrate my efforts.


----------



## ASC1951 (12 Oct 2008)

jimboalee said:


> Twelve 200km rides, spaced equally through the year should not be too much bother.


If you say so. I find 12 x 160k quite demanding enough, thanks.

As I trundled through Northallerton yesterday on the first 100 of my 60th year, I thought, how old are all these others? It took me just over seven hours including stops - "not too bad" I console myself "given that you get a free bus pass next year". But what if everyone else is really in their 80s and still cranking out 100s two hours faster than me? Is it time to take up golf?


----------



## ronstrutt (13 Oct 2008)

ASC1951 said:


> But what if everyone else is really in their 80s and still cranking out 100s two hours faster than me? Is it time to take up golf?



Actually, I'm 95 and I expect to do a 100 in under 4 hours.


----------



## Keith Oates (13 Oct 2008)

ronstrutt said:


> Actually, I'm 95 and I expect to do a 100 in under 4 hours.



Have you increased your age, reduced the time or both!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ASC1951 (13 Oct 2008)

That's exactly what I feared, Ron.

When I used to fell run a bit I thought my placings would improve once I was a Vet. Rubbish. People who were quicker than me at 30 were still quicker than me at 40. There might be fewer of us, but I was never in the top half of the field.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (13 Oct 2008)

think of it the other way, a lot of people in their 20's couldn't ride 10 miles let alone a 100.
i'm only 50 (!)and all my 100's are between 6 and 7 hours.i could go faster i suppose but i go out to look at the scenery not a strip of black tarmac.
a lot of people in their 60's are doped up to the eyballs sitting in a chair all day stuck in thier house.


----------



## Maladict (13 Oct 2008)

I've just added my efforts so far this year. All Audax RRTY stuff really, I started my current set in January so that fits in nicely with this challenge. Not limiting myself to 200km as you can see from the list.

Not been doing so much since August on account of being


----------



## Rob S (14 Oct 2008)

Don't have a clue what you've written in the register thread but if you can just do an easily readable ride per month type thing that would be great.

And welcome to the challenge even if you have joined 10 months late!!


----------



## Maladict (14 Oct 2008)

Rob S said:


> Don't have a clue what you've written in the register thread but if you can just do an easily readable *ride per month* type thing that would be great.
> 
> And welcome to the challenge even if you have joined 10 months late!!



But there are so many to choose from in some months.


----------



## Rob S (14 Oct 2008)

Just do the first of each month.


----------



## StHuck (24 Oct 2008)

I'm new to this but thats no reason to not get involved! Count me in please


----------



## Rob S (24 Oct 2008)

Ideally you announce before you start that you will be attempting it, adds a bit of pressure if other people know about it....unless you are expressing an interest in the 2009 version, in which case welcome


----------



## fenman (29 Oct 2008)

i am up for this should be good training for the sportives


----------



## ronstrutt (1 Nov 2008)

That's me out of the Century a Month for this year, I'm afraid.

Too many other weekend commitments, too much overtime at work, and a bug going round the office that seems to have lingered most of the month. The furthest I've managed to go this month is 70 miles, and that was an effort and a half. I tried to get yesterday off work for a last minute go at it but too much urgent work on. I didn't leave the office until after 7 last night so I couldn't have done 100 miles by midnight.

Never mind, there's always next year.


----------



## ash68 (1 Nov 2008)

We're dropping like flies. I'm out too. Managed 93 miles 2 weeks ago. Thought i'd get a century in last tuesday on my day off. Did 75 miles and that was it.Like above, other commintments and in my case a little lacking in motivation at the moment unfortunately.


----------



## Rob S (1 Nov 2008)

Bad luck guys...hope to see you again in 2009!!


----------



## palinurus (30 Nov 2008)

Failed!

All I had to do was get in 100 km in November, December would've been easy because I have time off work.

I left it a bit late, a couple of weekend cyclocross events got in the way earlier in the month. Went out today but the persistent rain and northerly wind meant I was getting cold after 20 miles. Turned around, the computer had recorded 47 miles by the time I got back. Thought about changing gloves and shoes and finishing it off but once I had some tea brewing and my feet in some warm water there was no way I was going back out.

Better luck next year.


----------



## ASC1951 (3 Dec 2008)

Well, I took the day off today to get in 100 miler #48 and a cracking day it is too - still, cold but wall to wall sunshine.

Unfortunately all the roads are covered in ice and I would be lucky to get 100 yards before going base over apex.

I'm still not going in to work, though!


----------



## Rob S (3 Dec 2008)

Yeah today was my day off too, and it would've been a great day to do my final ideal objective of the year...taking in Winchester and Salisbury....if only it hadn't rained overnight. Still 54 miles done to Slapton and back.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (5 Dec 2008)

well thats me finished for this year. Didn't do Barbondale as i'd wanted because i think there was still snow up there , did a mind numbingly boring 100 round the fylde, but it's the distance that counts!

good luck to all the remaining riders, hope you all get good weather and have agood ride.
mick


----------



## ASC1951 (5 Dec 2008)

Yes, I'm going to give it another go this Saturday if the forecast looks ok, after being iced off on Wednesday.

Come to think of it, I had better get the beast out of its Jet2 bike bag and reassembled because there won't be time in the morning. Well dark by 16.00 up here and for me that means an 08.30 departure.


----------



## ASC1951 (6 Dec 2008)

That's me done for the year. 

I did get the 8.30 start. Unfortunately I also got all 2008's p*nct*res in one ride - serves me right for trying to squeeze one final month out of a rear Michelin Pro Race. Not a winter tyre, let's face it, certainly not when it is wheeling along backroads where the hedges have all been flailed at the end of autumn.

By great good luck p*nct*re number three was only 200 yards beyond a village shop which had one remaining 700c tyre - a cheap and cheerful Schwalbe Blizzard - a plentiful supply of tubes and a track pump. Not so good was that after all my dicking around I was still 20 miles from home when the sun set and the temperature dropped like a stone.


----------



## ian_oli (17 Dec 2008)

That's another year done. My last run included a Garmin fantasy road. I fell for it hook line and sinker. 

1 mile to the caff at Stradishall. Ignored the dead-end sign at the start of the tarred bit. Skipped past the no vehicle sign - OK for bikes then! got to the radio mast the tarred road served. It stopped. But there's a bridle way, it will connect up to the road by the sign I can see a couple of hundred meters away! After several minutes of pushing the bike, getting mud all over and under my overshoes, slipping over and swearing, I get to the sign: the message but not the words tells me THERE IS NO FECKING ROAD!!


----------



## Rob S (20 Dec 2008)

I presume we are all up for the 2009 version....which starts in about 12 days!!


----------



## ComedyPilot (20 Dec 2008)

Rob S said:


> I presume we are all up for the 2009 version....which starts in about 12 days!!



I am up for it, didn't want to join the 2008 version part way through.


----------



## Rob S (20 Dec 2008)

ComedyPilot said:


> I am up for it, didn't want to join the 2008 version part way through.



Depends what you mean by part way through....if you have done a century every month and then seen this thread in the middle of the year then you're still more than welcome to put an entry in the register although ideally you say right at the beginning that you are going to try to do it...but if you only started doing a century in say February then it would be too late.


----------



## ComedyPilot (20 Dec 2008)

Rob S said:


> I presume we are all up for the 2009 version....which starts in about 12 days!!





Rob S said:


> Depends what you mean by part way through....



I joined the forum in July, so didn't go for it. 

Now seeing as the new one starts in 11 days, I'm in an ideal position to contribute....


----------



## piedwagtail91 (1 Jan 2009)

i think i'm in again, hopefully tomorrow as i've been grounded today!


----------



## ronstrutt (1 Jan 2009)

Sadly I have fallen at the final fence for the metric century challenge. 

Cycling has taken a back seat over the last few weeks as my wife has been diagnosed with bowel cancer. Apart from trips to the hospital, I've been amazed just how exhausting it is looking after someone in that condition. I'd hoped to get out yesterday for a last minute ride, but we didn't get back from the hospital until early afternoon, by when the temperature was plummeting - and the last thing I/we need at the moment is for me to have an accident. 

It's a disappointment, having got so close, but it's one of those things. Well done to Zoom.

My wife goes in for an operation next week and is going to need nursing when she gets out, so it's unlikely I'm going to get much cycling in this month, so the 2009 challenges look like non-starters I'm sorry to say.


----------



## ian_oli (2 Jan 2009)

Ron

I hope your wife makes a complete recovery.

A friend and a relative have had it and some years on, following operations, both are leading normal lives.

All the best 

Ian


----------



## piedwagtail91 (2 Jan 2009)

sorry to hear that Ron, hopes she makes a quick and full rercovery


----------



## Rob S (2 Jan 2009)

Hope your wife makes a swift return to good health, Ron.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (3 Jan 2009)

rob, i've done my january 100 but will wait for you to post yours before posting mine. i think you should have first spot on the thread, you should have some perks for being organiser


----------



## Rob S (3 Jan 2009)

piedwagtail91 said:


> rob, i've done my january 100 but will wait for you to post yours before posting mine. i think you should have first spot on the thread, you should have some perks for being organiser



Forget that...just post it


----------



## piedwagtail91 (3 Jan 2009)

well if you insist


----------



## piedwagtail91 (4 Jan 2009)

ASC1951 i couldn't get the stars to work in firefox i had to use ie to put them in. once in they show up ok in firefox.
you wouldn't have seen much snow and ice on your ride then


----------



## ASC1951 (5 Jan 2009)

Ah, thanks for reminding me. It still upsets my prejudices when IE does something I can't manage in Firefox or Google Chrome.

Noooo, no snow or ice at all. That said, the lodgings were at 1400 feet so starting as soon as it was fully light meant the first five miles downhill were colder than a whatsit's thingie. After that, of course, it was unbroken sunshine and 15 degrees.

Anyway, I haven't got my Nearly A Pensioner's flu jab yet so I had to have a banker ride in there just in case it is snow and ice for the next seven weeks. I certainly wouldn't want to be trusting a set of 23s to the North Yorkshire back roads this coming weekend.


----------



## Will1985 (5 Jan 2009)

I'm going to try and make an effort to do a metric century every month. I know I'll be doing them May-September, I just need the willpower for the colder months!


----------



## zzpza (5 Jan 2009)

put my name down for the metric challenge please! as above, the cold weather will be the biggest challenge for me.


----------



## CotterPin (12 Jan 2009)

Now I am the proud possessor of a new bike I will be up for the Metric version again. Things fell apart from me in October last year due a comnination of flu and other commitments.

Ron - I was keeping an eye on your efforts last year (so much greater than my own) - really sorry to hear about your wife. I do hope she makes a swift recovery.


----------



## Will1985 (12 Jan 2009)

I was so close yesterday with 93km! The wind was too much and I would have struggled. My hamstring tendon feels quite sore today. Hopefully robgul's ride next Saturday will make it happen.


----------



## Zoom (17 Jan 2009)

did my first 100km of 2009 today (with hopefully a 100 mile next week); waiting for the official thread to record it; many thanks for keeping this going Rob; it's been a real inspiration


----------



## Rob S (17 Jan 2009)

Zoom said:


> ; many thanks for keeping this going Rob; it's been a real inspiration



Well it takes me no effort whatsoever...but it's worth it!


----------



## Will1985 (25 Jan 2009)

Gutted I've fallen at the first hurdle. If only I had done another 7km on the 11th


----------



## zzpza (25 Jan 2009)

completed my jan 2009 metric century last weekend. do i record it in the current metric century thread or is that just for 2008?


----------



## ASC1951 (29 Jan 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Gutted I've fallen at the first hurdle. If only I had done another 7km on the 11th


There's still this Saturday, surely?


----------



## Rob S (29 Jan 2009)

I'm pretty much resigned to the fact that this Saturday my 71 month century streak will not become 72!


----------



## piedwagtail91 (29 Jan 2009)

really sorry to hear that rob, a big loss.


----------



## Rob S (31 Jan 2009)

Well there was a lull in all the crappy weather (except for a very strong easterly wind) so I postponed my London shopping trip, headed out to see what could be done....and managed 67.7 miles  Still, that's three times further than my second furthest ride of the year so I shouldn't grumble too much. I had a feeling in December I wouldn't be up for January.


----------



## ian_oli (1 Feb 2009)

Well that's me stuck with two stars. I did the Willy Warmer Audax (117km) yesterday and would have had to ride to the start and back to get my century. But getting there was my first chance to drive the new car any distance and in daylight, one way at least, and I took it!


----------



## Will1985 (1 Feb 2009)

ASC1951 said:


> There's still this Saturday, surely?


I got hit by a car on the 15th - I'm off the bike for a while.

ian_oli - there is still the metric challenge..


----------



## piedwagtail91 (1 Feb 2009)

Rob S said:


> Well there was a lull in all the crappy weather (except for a very strong easterly wind) so I postponed my London shopping trip, headed out to see what could be done....and managed 67.7 miles  Still, that's three times further than my second furthest ride of the year so I shouldn't grumble too much. I had a feeling in December I wouldn't be up for January.



thats bad news. what are we going to do without our leader?
sorry to hear it rob i thought you were going to get one in at the last minute.
we're down to five this year unless there are any late posters.


----------



## ASC1951 (2 Feb 2009)

Will1985 said:


> I got hit by a car on the 15th - I'm off the bike for a while.


Ooof - nasty. Luckily I have only ever thrown myself off my bike and even then never to the point of injury. I hope you are back on it soon.

I trust you have set Shark Shark Barracuda and Shark on the matter?


----------



## Zoom (16 Apr 2009)

the century a month is a sort of by-product of Randonees Round the Year for me 

http://www.highergrangefarm.fsnet.co.uk/PeakAudax/rrty.htm

so it's unusual to put a less than 200km ride in (South Coast Super Sportive; actaully an Audax) as my first (and for the first time since 2006 when I started the challenge)

but what a way to earn a century  the equivalent of riding up Snowdon 3 times and I never went more than about 10 miles from the start. El Supremo's promised to tone it down a bit next year if anyone believes him for a moment!


----------



## ASC1951 (19 Apr 2009)

Zoom said:


> the century a month is a sort of by-product of Randonees Round the Year for me


These Peak Audax lads push the bounds of sanity -
"(4) Shaun Gregory (not to be confused with Shaun Gregory senior) becomes the youngest member of the RRtY club with the completion of his 12th qualifying ride while still only 14"

He will be a tough little sod when he grows up.

For me, 200k is an extra 90 minutes a month, which does ratchet it up a couple of notches for the winter ones. To get fit enough for some of the PA rides I would have to give up work. Now there's a thought....


----------



## Zoom (24 Apr 2009)

ASC1951 said:


> These Peak Audax lads push the bounds of sanity -
> For me, 200k is an extra 90 minutes a month, which does ratchet it up a couple of notches for the winter ones. To get fit enough for some of the PA rides I would have to give up work. Now there's a thought....



I've never done a Peak Audax ride; any 200km or more ride anywhere in the world will do as long as it's validated by Audax UK ( I did one whilst on holiday in France last year for my August ride); once you are the swing of it it's not too hard but very addictive, but great for early season base fitness


----------



## vorsprung (5 Jun 2009)

You can find the bikejournal century thing here

http://www.bikejournal.com/thread.asp?ThreadID={205635C2-04ED-4FCB-B3DC-A3D966F548B7}


----------



## valhopbu (21 Sep 2009)

I hope you are back on it soon.


----------



## ASC1951 (21 Nov 2009)

ASC1951 said:


> To get fit enough for some of the PA rides I would have to give up work. Now there's a thought....


Well, I did, and I thought I was getting fitter.

Yesterday's 100 miler (#59, yipee) was the first winter conditions ride post-retirement. Cold, a sprinkling of showers and very windy. Aching knees, sore legs and lung pain. I think I'm getting too old for this malarkey - so much for doing them until my 70th.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (2 Dec 2009)

Thats me finished for another year. My first unplanned 100, i'd no idea where i was going to ride until i'd done three miles to Whalley. The second half was a suprise cos that was decided by the Wednesday group. One of the most enjoyable though!
good luck to the remaining riders, hope you have good weather and a successful ride.


----------



## ASC1951 (12 Dec 2009)

That's me done too. My numb fingers were just warming up nicely in the sun, then I pedalled into a bank of freezing fog at Ripon, emerging five hours later at Tadcaster. I'm fairly sure I went to Northallerton in the meantime, because I could still taste fish and chips...

My, how I'm looking forward to Year 6. 

Perhaps if I speak to the nice people here at the North Leeds Home for the Bewildered, they won't let me go.


----------



## ASC1951 (2 Apr 2010)

For anyone who still cares about this - which might just be me and Pied Wagtail - I've resurrected Rob S's register for 2010. Admin will make it a sticky, so please post your up to date centuries.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (2 Apr 2010)

nice one! Thanks, i'd been storing them on facebook.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (10 Dec 2010)

thats me finished for another year -possibly forever. well maybe til january  
cold wet and horrible just about sums it up, but this'warm spell' is only here for a couple of days so had to make the most of it. never doen an out and home 100 before, well not one with a U turn at 50 miles anyway. 

good luck with the rides, hope you get better weather.


----------



## ASC1951 (16 Dec 2010)

piedwagtail91 said:


> thats me finished for another year -possibly forever. well maybe til january
> cold wet and horrible just about sums it up, but this'warm spell' is only here for a couple of days so had to make the most of it.


I know how you feel! I've been stuck indoors for a fortnight, coughing and wheezing and waiting for my Winter Fuel Allowance to arrive, so I missed your warm spell - it was a tropical 8deg over here, too.

The forecast is for White Hell from now till Christmas and all the local shops have already been cleaned out of bread and milk, so I reckoned yesterday was my last chance. The flattest, quickest route available to me! Still wet, windy, cold and generally horrible.

Are we all up for it next year? I'll post a new sticky at the end of the month, but I might just sneak off and start with the Lanzarote Ironman route again.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (16 Dec 2010)

i'd been wondering what the weather was like in your area and whether or not you'd get the ride in. This months was hard and i din't want to do another , especially a u turn at 50 miles one !,but i don't think conditions could get much worse than what we've had at both ends of this year so if everyone is still in i'll give it a go next year. 
lanzarote, almost makes me want to go out and get apassport


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Jan 2011)

is this still on for 2011? if so i'm up for giving it a go, hopefully jan won't be to bad.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (4 Jan 2011)

two of us have logged 2011 100's on last years page. asc1951 was going to put a new thread up and i don't want to tread on his toes by putting one up before he does.
maybe we could just drop the year part and have a century ride page that lasts forever!


----------



## deckertim (5 Jan 2011)

piedwagtail91 said:


> two of us have logged 2011 100's on last years page. asc1951 was going to put a new thread up and i don't want to tread on his toes by putting one up before he does.
> maybe we could just drop the year part and have a century ride page that lasts forever!



Good idea. I am trying to do a century for a full 12 months as I didn't start until later in the year. Quite pleased now to think I may only have one more freezing cold ride to do in February, as hopefully March will be milder!


----------



## rb58 (6 Jan 2011)

I'll be doing a century a month as well this year on my way to my 5,000 miles target for the year. Was 180 miles short on 2010 as a result of the snow.

Tim - if you need some company on any of your rides, give me a shout.
Cheers


----------



## ASC1951 (9 Jan 2011)

piedwagtail91 said:


> asc1951 was going to put a new thread up and i don't want to tread on his toes by putting one up before he does.


Sorry - I'll see to it.

I'm a bit teed off at the moment. I was absolutely fine all the way round my December 100, but couldn't walk the next day and am told by the rheumatologist last week that I am riddled with osteoarthritis so monthly rides of this length are not a sensible way for a man in his 60s to spend his time. I was hoping to make it to #100, but #72 looks like my last. Buggrit!


----------



## piedwagtail91 (9 Jan 2011)

sorry to hear that, i didn't expect to get to 100!
i can try to sort things out if you like, i've never made a sticky thread but will read up on it.
from earlier posts it may be better to make an open ended imperial century a month thread and let people have star or something to signify 12 consecutive rides.
it seems now that i'm the last one standing, well last one with several years rides, i was looking forward to the competition from you which kept me going last year.
hope you can find something to fill the gaps the rides will leave.
all the best 
mick 

edit, can't find any info on making a sticky thread and can't get the contact form to work, it may be a netbook problem, will have to look into it.


----------



## mcshroom (10 Jan 2011)

I think it may be that only Mods can make a topic a sticky.

I may be up for trying this but this will all depend on the weather we're going to get as I don't fancy riding 100 miles on snow studs


----------



## piedwagtail91 (10 Jan 2011)

i thought that would be the case but i can't get anything to work on the form to contact then , it's just a dead sort of page. i'll see if i can get it working on a another computer, otherwise just log onto the end of the 2010 then copy and paste when things are working with a new thread


----------



## piedwagtail91 (10 Jan 2011)

please ignore my thread for the imperial century and use the one put up by asc1052, the 2011 thread .


----------



## ASC1951 (10 Jan 2011)

mcshroom said:


> I think it may be that only Mods can make a topic a sticky.


That's right. I have asked Admin to sticky my 2011 post and unsticky the 2010 thread, but he does have a living to earn as well, so he hasn't got round to it yet.



> I may be up for trying this but this will all depend on the weather we're going to get as I don't fancy riding 100 miles on snow studs


Sorry, McShroom, that is what makes it difficult. 100 miles is a doddle most of the time.


----------



## mcshroom (10 Jan 2011)

ASC1951 said:


> That's right. I have asked Admin to sticky my 2011 post and unsticky the 2010 thread, but he does have a living to earn as well, so he hasn't got round to it yet.
> 
> 
> Sorry, McShroom, that is what makes it difficult. 100 miles is a doddle most of the time.



But with only one century (ever) under my belt (and a lot of flabby stuff above the belt ) I need all the help I can get


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2011)

ASC1951 said:


> That's right. I have asked Admin to *sticky my 2011 post and unsticky the 2010 thread*, but he does have a living to earn as well, so he hasn't got round to it yet.
> 
> 
> Sorry, McShroom, that is what makes it difficult. 100 miles is a doddle most of the time.



Now done...


----------



## Shaun (16 Jan 2011)

Sorry guys ... I've had the email for over a week, but been busy with my accounts.

If anything needs editing or someone needs unlimited editing permissions to maintain the thread, just let me know by PM and I'll sort it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## redjedi (31 Jan 2011)

Just added my January ride to the list. 

Should be able to do February's next Sunday as long as the weather stays good.

There are a few others trying to do it this year so I'll point them over here to start logging their rides.


----------



## ASC1951 (1 Feb 2011)

ASC1951 said:


> I was hoping to make it to #100, but #72 looks like my last. Buggrit!


Well, I seem to be a Born Again Centurion. A steroid injection in to the knee, several sessions with the osteopath and a new cycling style and I snuck out again yesterday for #73. Despite 2degC and a very sedate pace I just about got round in daylight - so far without any ill effects. 

Piedwagtail, it looks like we are still on for 100 x 100.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (4 Feb 2011)

ASC1951 said:


> Well, I seem to be a Born Again Centurion. A steroid injection in to the knee, several sessions with the osteopath and a new cycling style and I snuck out again yesterday for #73. Despite 2degC and a very sedate pace I just about got round in daylight - so far without any ill effects.
> 
> Piedwagtail, it looks like we are still on for 100 x 100.




yes it's looks like it's still on.
i was hoping that you'd given up so that i can  

good to see you still getting the rides in thouigh!
big increase in numbers as well this year, it was getting lonely.


----------



## redjedi (6 Feb 2011)

February's 100 is out of the way early so now I can take it easy for the rest of the month


----------



## iZaP (8 Feb 2011)

I wish I could ride a century


----------



## Keith Oates (9 Feb 2011)

iZaP said:


> I wish I could ride a century


Make it your target for this year and you may be pleasantly surprised when it happens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shaun (9 Feb 2011)

Just a note to say you'll need an account modification to enable you to edit your 2011 ride posts throughout the year.

PM me for the tweak and mention the Century a Month thread (_but don't panic if I don't get straight back to you ... I've got a bit on at the mo!!  _).

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## iZaP (9 Feb 2011)

Keith Oates said:


> Make it your target for this year and you may be pleasantly surprised when it happens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redjedi (10 Feb 2011)

iZaP said:


>



What's the most you've done so far iZap?

Keep an eye on the Informal rides section. There's a handful of us doing this challenge as a group so organise rides in there. 
But we don't limit them to people who want to ride 100s. Lot's come on the ride and get the train back from our destination. 

I did my first 100 a couple of years ago on one of these CC rides, and it's always a lot easier in a group than on your own. 

And as a way to work up to it why not join the London Sunday Ride. We regularly clock up 30-40 easy paced miles + a cake stop or 2.


----------



## lukesdad (10 Feb 2011)

A cake stop or two, no wonder your gone so long !


----------



## redjedi (11 Feb 2011)

It's the only reason I cycle. So I can eat as much cake as I like without feeling guilty


----------



## iZaP (16 Feb 2011)

redjedi said:


> What's the most you've done so far iZap?
> 
> Keep an eye on the Informal rides section. There's a handful of us doing this challenge as a group so organise rides in there.
> But we don't limit them to people who want to ride 100s. Lot's come on the ride and get the train back from our destination.
> ...





Most I've done in a single ride is london-brighton one way on a mountain bike and alone last year in August! 

Now I cycle a vintage road bike and doing great so far ;-P 
Going to attempt another ride to brighton, to see if I got any better, I took so long last time.




redjedi said:


> It's the only reason I cycle. So I can eat as much cake as I like without feeling guilty



I know that feeling. I stop at the shop, grab a snicker or a lion. Cycle to work, then I can eat it and I won't feel like I haven't deserved it. I just cycled 8 miles to work, of course I have ;-P !!!


----------



## piedwagtail91 (9 Aug 2011)

well thats the final ride for me in the challenge. because of health problems it's not a good idea for me to do any more.

good luck to all those left in. looks like you've finally got something to chase! all the best mick


----------



## ianrauk (9 Aug 2011)

piedwagtail91 said:


> well thats the final ride for me in the challenge. because of health problems it's not a good idea for me to do any more.
> 
> good luck to all those left in. looks like you've finally got something to chase! all the best mick



Sorry to hear that Mick...




Only 4 months left too...
Be quick to get well.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (9 Aug 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Sorry to hear that Mick...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks, todays was a struggle after three weeks off but i was keen to finish on 80, 100 would have been nice but theres no way i can do that, the problems are long term!


----------



## iZaP (10 Sep 2011)

Since I accepted the challenge....

I've done more than one century!

I've actually done a double century as well!!!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2011)

Thats it then. 5 new maiden Century a month challengers completed the Century a month challenge. Myself, MartinT235, HaloJ, rb58 & DeckerTim.
So a Gold Star for me



A Gold Star for Martin



and a Gold star for Abs



and a Gold star for rb58



and a Gold star for DeckerTim


----------



## HaloJ (4 Dec 2011)

A great way to end a good year of riding!  I think I'll add that star and achievement to my signature.


----------



## Banjo (5 Dec 2011)

160 km I am thinking of signing up for this for 2012 as I am doing RRTY which involves a 200 km (125 miles) ride every month so can run the 2 challenges side by side.


----------



## StuAff (5 Dec 2011)

Missed out on February, but I'd done two in January, so almost there, and so far twenty 100+ rides this year. Weather permitting, few more in the w/c 26th....


----------



## deckertim (11 Dec 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Thats it then. 3 new maiden Century a month challengers completed the Century a month challenge. Myself, MartinT235 & HaloJ.
> So a Gold Star for me
> 
> 
> ...


Can I have one too please Finished my 16th century of the year after yesterday's ride back from Southend


----------



## ianrauk (11 Dec 2011)

deckertim said:


> Can I have one too please Finished my 16th century of the year after yesterday's ride back from Southend


 

With pleasure Squire...


----------



## rb58 (17 Dec 2011)

deckertim said:


> Can I have one too please Finished my 16th century of the year after yesterday's ride back from Southend


 
And me. Got my December one done today. 101 miles on the dot.


----------



## rb58 (17 Dec 2011)

BTW - how do you 'add' the star, or is that something the admins do?


----------



## ianrauk (17 Dec 2011)

rb58 said:


> BTW - how do you 'add' the star, or is that something the admins do?


 

Copy and paste.....


----------



## Banjo (26 Dec 2011)

Count me in for 2012. I am doing Audax rrty started in November so as CC century a month starts in Jan it will be a 14 month challenge for me.

Did the "Transporter 200 km " in November. Starts in Cardiff meanders through Newport Brecon Hirwaun then down the Rhonnda Valley back to Cardiff.

December ride was the "Monmouthshire Meander "from Barry to Chepstow around Monmouth shire then back.

Unfortunately they will count for RRTY but not for Century a Month Challenge.

My first 2012 ride is scheduled for early Jan Cardiff to Slimbridge in Gloucester and back. 200km/125miles. Hoping the mild weather continues for a bit. :-)


----------



## ianrauk (30 Dec 2011)

So who's up for the challenge for 2012 then apart from myself and Banjo?


----------



## mcshroom (30 Dec 2011)

Go-waan, I'm in

(Having achieved a full 3 centuries in the whole of last year )


----------



## jayonabike (30 Dec 2011)

ianrauk said:


> So who's up for the challenge for 2012 then apart from myself and Banjo?


 
Put me down for this as well


----------



## theloafer (31 Dec 2011)

put me in to ....need some sort of motivation


----------



## redflightuk (31 Dec 2011)

ianrauk said:


> So who's up for the challenge for 2012 then apart from myself and Banjo?


Yep, count me in too.


----------



## coffeejo (31 Dec 2011)

I'm dithering on the edge of being tempted...


----------



## mcshroom (31 Dec 2011)

g'waan, you know you want to


----------



## LouiseL (2 Jan 2012)

I'm up for this too.
Looking back I did at least one century each month in 2011 apart from Jan . Mind you I was just getting back into cycling then and the weather was probably a tad dodgy too. That's my excuse anyway.


----------



## Norry1 (2 Jan 2012)

Sounds like a good motivator. Probably shouldn't sign up after a few beers ......... too late 

Martin


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2012)

Wahoooo.. a lot of people signing up... nice one..


----------



## StuAff (2 Jan 2012)

Oh go on then. I practically did it last year anyway....


----------



## Banjo (7 Jan 2012)

First one done Barry to Stonehouse Gloucester and back via Magor and Thornbury 133 miles.

Never ridden this far completely on my own.Makes a big difference without someone to take turns dragging each other along and a bit of banter to keep the spirits up.

Wasnt a great route tbh. I picked it as a fairly flat route on major roads that would be gritted.It was an especially long boring drag up the A38 through Gloucestershire then while I was eating lunch some black clouds came over and the wind increased (straight in my face all the way home except crossing the bridge) where I was leaning the bike into it then wobbling like crazy when going behind posts and things that gave a brief bit of shelter. 






Crossing Severn Bridge on the way out.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2012)

Nice one Banjo.. A solo 100 miler is tough, that's for sure. But you're on your way to a Gold Star


----------



## Banjo (7 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Nice one Banjo.. A solo 100 miler is tough, that's for sure. But you're on your way to a Gold Star


 Thanks Ian, back to Google Maps now to try and devise a bit more interesting route for the next one.I wanted to start from home reducing Carbon footprint etc but it limits things a bit so will consider using the car to a start point next time.


----------



## lukesdad (11 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Nice one Banjo.. A solo 100 miler is tough, that's for sure. But you're on your way to a Gold Star


Oooh are there stars involved ?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jan 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Oooh are there stars involved ?


 

Looky *here* mein freund...


----------



## lukesdad (11 Jan 2012)

Ah ! Ive never noticed that before  I just log one ride a month on the register then ?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jan 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Ah ! Ive never noticed that before  I just log one ride a month on the register then ?


 

yup


----------



## jayonabike (18 Jan 2012)

jayonabike said:


> Put me down for this as well


Sadly what with an awful start to the year for my family I wont be able to get a century ride in for January, so thats me out for 2012. Maybe next year.


----------



## lukesdad (18 Jan 2012)

Im very sorry to hear that Jay, thinking of you and your family. Hope to see you soon best regards Mark.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jan 2012)

I'd like to mirror LD's comments Jay.
Sometimes insignificant things like cycling just have to take a back seat for a while.
All the best
Ian


----------



## Banjo (8 Feb 2012)

Febs ride done. 218km 136 Miles Started in Magor. over Severn Bridge, Avonmouth then over the M5 bridge except I detoured all round Avonmouth first looking for thje start to the path  Bloke with heavy bristolian accent was taking the pi$$ I think and sent me up a long road that ended in a Travellers camp. From there a Polish bloke put me right and I was relieved b e on my way again.

Cocked it up coming off the bridge as well and detoured on a muddy path before sorting myself out.

On to Clevedon Congresbury Bridgewater and finally Combwich. I was using the ride as a 200km Audax so needed proof of passage nothing waws open when I got there, Sat on a bench and had a leisurely lunch (luckilly took with me) as soon as Post Office shop opened I got a receipt and card stamped then on my way again.


I used Nortons Wood and Clevedon Lanes on the way back between Clevedon and Easton in Gordano. Really nice riding, smooth surface and little traffic. Also avoids the big RAB at Portbury which is a bit of a nightmare.

All up not a bad ride but I wouldnt use Combwich as a control point again .Cannington is close to it and had several pubs and shops. Live and learn.

Main lesson learned was more preperation at sorting out the route maps etc could save a bit of faffing around.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Feb 2012)

Can we discuss the metric century a month challenge here too? If not, what happened to its own discussion thread?


----------



## ianrauk (8 Feb 2012)

Might as well start a new thread about that Colin


----------



## LouiseL (8 Feb 2012)

Well done Banjo! I'm hoping the weather is kind this weekend. Last Sunday's planned effort was snowed off!


----------



## Banjo (9 Feb 2012)

Thanks Louise. looks like you may be lucky. http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/se/croydon_forecast_weather.html
Temperature on my ride wasnt too bad until after dark when it went down to 0 .Didnt really notice until I got off the bike at the finish.Couldnt get in the pub quick enough


----------



## deckertim (9 Feb 2012)

I am going to do my century this Sunday. I think it supposed to warm up in Kent to a massive 3 degrees


----------



## ianrauk (10 Feb 2012)

deckertim said:


> I am going to do my century this Sunday. I think it supposed to warm up in Kent to a massive 3 degrees


 

You are quite welcome to join myself. Clive, Dave and Ess to Southend and back


----------



## deckertim (10 Feb 2012)

ianrauk said:


> You are quite welcome to join myself. Clive, Dave and Ess to Southend and back


 Ian what time are you leaving, where are you going from, and could I meet you somewhere near the Dartford Crossing?


----------



## ianrauk (10 Feb 2012)

Leaving Dripping Tap 7.30am.
Going via Tower Bridge and Barking.
Not going via Dartford on way out. If you want to meet near there then perhaps you can make your way to Ockenden/Fenn Lane


----------



## deckertim (10 Feb 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Leaving Dripping Tap 7.30am.
> Going via Tower Bridge and Barking.
> Not going via Dartford on way out. If you want to meet near there then perhaps you can make your way to Ockenden/Fenn Lane


thanks Ian. I am going to give this a miss and do a new route in Kent, which could possibly work as a group ride in the Spring. Have a good one. Tim


----------



## deckertim (12 Feb 2012)

Bad start to the day. Left home at 7.30 and something didn't feel right. Went home after about 1 mile and it appears my bottom bracket is broken. Got my other bike ready and it started snowing heavily  I'm now back in bed


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2012)

at least you got out Tim. We decided against it. Quite a lot of sleet today which has made things very slippy.


----------



## StuAff (12 Feb 2012)

I've only done a six-mile shopping trip today (plus another six miles back from the station at 1.30am after the night out). Conditions in Pompey not too bad, they haven't been all week, but probably a bit ropey further out. No major rides yet this month, but hopefully put that right from next Saturday (Southend, then I have the week off...).


----------



## rb58 (16 Feb 2012)

I don't seem to be able to edit my entry on the century a month challenge page to update it with February's ride. The edit link has disappeared. Any ideas?


----------



## martint235 (16 Feb 2012)

rb58 said:


> I don't seem to be able to edit my entry on the century a month challenge page to update it with February's ride. The edit link has disappeared. Any ideas?


Send Shaun a pm. I had that one month last year. A setting may have inadvertently been changed.


----------



## deckertim (16 Feb 2012)

Had to use a precious day's leave to do my century yesterday, as I am away for a week from Sunday and therefore had run out of weekends. After the freezing conditions of the last two weeks it was pleasantly warm, but I could have done without the strong winds. Made me realise how much fitter I am going to have to get to meet my Audax goals for 2012. My Garmin 800 played up today, so the map is not showing properly. But the route out to Canterbury is very pleasant and quiet. Canterbury is a bit touristy and overpriced and the Archbishope doesn't even live there. Howwever the Sportsman Cafe is superb and is very cycle friendly (you can park round the back). A full English with a cup of tea is only £4.95 and various puddings with custard are 90p. I think it would make a fine cyclechat ride, so watch this space.
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/149875886
Vigo Hill at about 90 miles in was hard. I managed to cycle up it, but I had to stop for a breather half way up!


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2012)

Vigo Hill? Yuk......


----------



## rb58 (19 Feb 2012)

martint235 said:


> Send Shaun a pm. I had that one month last year. A setting may have inadvertently been changed.


I sent a PM to 'admin' a few days ago but haven't heard anyting yet. Is that the right person?


----------



## martint235 (19 Feb 2012)

rb58 said:


> I sent a PM to 'admin' a few days ago but haven't heard anyting yet. Is that the right person?


Yeah I'm not sure if the messaging system is working properly. I sent 3 PMs to various people and only heard back from one. Of course it could be no one likes me.


----------



## lukesdad (6 Mar 2012)

Couldnt edit mine in either, but see someone has done it for me. Cheers Ian


----------



## Banjo (11 Mar 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Couldnt edit mine in either, but see someone has done it for me. Cheers Ian


 
I mesaged "admin" Shaun. He has fixed it so I can edit mine again.

Off on Tuesday for next one with two other guys I have ridden Audaxes with taking a day off work to join me which surprised me,will be great not being Billy no mates for a change.

Out to Kenn near Clevedon and back using Old Severn Bridge and Avonmouth M5 bridges should be about 128 miles if we dont take the pretty route .


----------



## lukesdad (11 Mar 2012)

Banjo said:


> I mesaged "admin" Shaun. He has fixed it so I can edit mine again.
> 
> Off on Tuesday for next one with two other guys I have ridden Audaxes with taking a day off work to join me which surprised me,will be great not being Billy no mates for a change.
> 
> Out to Kenn near Clevedon and back using Old Severn Bridge and Avonmouth M5 bridges should be about 128 miles if we dont take the pretty route .


Im counting on your baby dragon ride for this months


----------



## ianrauk (12 Mar 2012)

Landseer149 said:


> Centuries ridden on rollers/turbo trainers/indoor velodromes do not count towards the challenge


 

Are you telling or asking?
Either way.. no I think not.


----------



## martint235 (13 Mar 2012)

Jennifer7 said:


> you miss a month you are out of the challenge, no exceptions for any reason.


Is this a question or a statement? Either way yes. And no it doesn't matter if you do two in one month, you can't carry over.

I'm out of 2012 already.


----------



## rb58 (13 Mar 2012)

User13710 said:


> I think Landseer149 and Jennifer7 are trolls or some other non-human entities - strange random posts from them popping up everywhere!


Yes - I think so too. It seems to be a robot cutting random words from earlier in thread and re-posting them.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Mar 2012)

User13710 said:


> I think Landseer149 and Jennifer7 are trolls or some other non-human entities - strange random posts from them popping up everywhere!


 

Yup, well noticed.
Both are Chinese Spammers.... so they been walloped..


----------



## Banjo (13 Mar 2012)

Another successfull ride today. Barry south Wales to the Drum and Monkey Pub in Kenn (between Clevedon and Yatton) bit of lunch in the pub then back. 131 miles via Magor over Severn and Avonmouth Bridges along Clevedon lane where a large deer dashed across the road just behind us. Had some company this time which made it a heap more pleasant than Billy no mates riding. Beer and food in Drum and Monkey were pretty good to.

Misty to start with but cleared by lunchtime into a pretty good day.


----------



## lukesdad (15 Mar 2012)

Fancy that! A picture of you outside a boozer


----------



## Banjo (15 Mar 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Fancy that! A picture of you outside a boozer


You know my body is a temple. Lucky to catch you outside a pub ,your normally sat inside on your second pint by the time I catch up


----------



## lukesdad (26 Mar 2012)

Spectacular March Hundred thanks Graham and Claudine there are a few pics and report on the Baby Dragon thread in informal rides.


----------



## Banjo (2 Apr 2012)

Did Aprils yesterday. Good to get it done early in the month. Did the Carmarthenshire Snapper 200KM Audax. Started / Finished at Bynea Cycle Club near Llanelli then used the coastal path to go around to Burry Port Harbour then on to Ferryside for a breakfast stop.

Meandered through Carmarthenshire up to Llandovery for lunch stop. Loads of people on two wheels at the cafe but mostly of the Harley Davidson variety 

Out of Llandovery into the most scenic part of the route up arounfd Rhandymrwyn and Cwrt Y Cadno then meander by a different route back to the start.The organizer put on a picnic in a shady layby at the 150km point. Sandwiches cakes tea coffee and water resupply all included in the very small entry fee.

126 miles in total and a terrific day out in good company and perfect cycling weather ,cool but dry and light winds.

Anyone considering Audaxing give it a go.All you need is a bike you dont need incredible fitness the time limit for yesterday was 13 hours 20 for 200 kms,rides start at 50 kms up to 1400 for the elite.Fastest was probably in in 9 hrs something ,about 2 hours quicker than me. Theres allways someone doing a similar speed to you and riders usually form up into pairs or small groups of riders enjoying the day out , if you prefer to ride alone people will respect that and leave you get on with it. Membership is cheap and you dont need to join to do a ride (non members have to pay a £2 insurance .)

More details on Audax here http://www.aukweb.net/events/


----------



## ianrauk (2 Apr 2012)

Nice one Banjo,
myself, rb58 & DeckerTim all did out first Audax last week. 200K Man Of Kent.
We was expecting a whole plethora of beards and sandals. What we got was some serious looking bikes and cyclists  . For £6.50 we got a nice route, free food & drinks at the start, at 2 controls (1 with bacon rolls ) and at the end. A thoroughly enjoyable day out.


----------



## Banjo (2 Apr 2012)

Cheers Ian. Sounds like you had a great day. You see everything on audax rides from beards and sandals on 40 year old bikes. To youngsters on Carbon fiber fliers with everything in between including trikes,recumbents etc. PS some of the old beardy types are surprisingly fast (compared to me anyway ).


----------



## lukesdad (30 Apr 2012)

I shall have to bow out this month. Knee hasn t recovered keep those hundreds comming in. Never mind there is allways next year.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Apr 2012)

lukesdad said:


> I shall have to bow out this month. Knee hasn t recovered keep those hundreds comming in. Never mind there is allways next year.


 
Sorry to hear that Mark. Best build up the mileage slowly 
Luckily my next planned 100 is the relatively easy Southend FNRttC.


----------



## Banjo (1 May 2012)

We all know your just wimping out Mark  

A real man would balance on his head and turn the pedals with his hands.


----------



## Banjo (12 May 2012)

Did Mays century ride yesterday. Great day did a repeat of the ride to Kenn and back. All went well until near Caldicot on way back when rear gear cable broke(second one in 11 months 

Bodged it by locking the cable under a bottle cage bolt to hold it in a middle gear to get home. Still a great day out if a bit breezy,headwind returning over the Severn Bridge took your breath away .






View up the River Avon from the M5 Avonmouth Bridge





Yachts moored at Pill


----------



## Banjo (8 Sep 2012)

Did the longest ride I ever did on monday for this months century. Should have been about 125 miles from Clevedon down to Lyme Regis via Glastonbury and Westhay and back. Great ride with a mixture of flat on the Somerset bit leading into some decent hills in Devon and Dorset. A navigational cockup on the way South upped it to a total of 140 miles .

Stopped at the "Boathouse Cafe" at Lyme Regis for Cornish Pasty and sugary coffee that gave me an energy boost to get back up the hill out of Lyme Regis after lunch. Visited the Moon and Sixpence pub in Clevedon at the finish.




Great day, sunny but not too warm.


----------



## middleagecyclist (1 Oct 2012)

As part of my build up for the LEL I am going to aim for at least one 100+ mile ride per month from now on. This will include an SR series (hopefully!). I realise this won't count for 2012 but I will be starting my register with a 114.5 mile ride from Manchester to Blackpool and back on 30 September.


Oh boy, i've done it now!


----------



## Trickedem (20 Oct 2012)

Did a 200km today as my first Audax towards my SR. Good conditions with light winds and reasonably warm. But I have had a dodgy tum for the last couple of days and also had a hangover, so at about half way round I considered quitting.


----------



## rb58 (27 Oct 2012)

Although it doesn't qualify as I already have my October century, I completed the FNRttC Burnham-on-Crouch edition together with the SMRbtH today. Total 108 miles. This was my first century ride on my fixed wheel bike - more than double my previous longest fixed ride to date. Was starting to get tired towards the end, especially as the final 38 miles were into a blustery, cold headwind, but still had legs to spare and could have gone further. I'm dead pleased.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2012)

Nice one Ross. It's such a gorgeous looking bike too.
This must of been one of the hardest FNRttC & SMRbtH that I have done due to the relentless wind.
I have wind burn on my face.. and my throat is killing me from all the cold air. (It was 2degs when we left Stock)

But as usual, both you and @martint235 make for great lead out men, windbreaks and cycling buddies.


----------



## Banjo (14 Nov 2012)

Did a tour of South Wales for Nov.Ride 102 miles and two mountains (Bwlch and Rhigos) So lucky to get such great weather in November. Wonder what December will throw at us..One ride to go for a magic star


----------



## ianrauk (14 Nov 2012)

@Banjo
Good going fella. What wonderful scenery. 
1 more to go and 4 weeks to do it.. no problems.


----------



## Banjo (14 Nov 2012)

Cheers Ian. People often think South Wales is all Steel Works and coal tips. Call me a pessimist if you like but I never start celebrating till I finish something.Seems like tempting fate.

I bet the roads would be quiet on December 25th  Only joking Mrs Banjo would carve me up instead of the turkey .


----------



## Norry1 (14 Nov 2012)

Norry1 said:


> Sounds like a good motivator. Probably shouldn't sign up after a few beers ......... too late
> 
> Martin


 
Umm - well I went through a rubbish motivation patch last January - so that blew this out. Did a few Hundreds last year and will plan next year's out this time. So .... definitely up for this next year.

Now, what shall I do in Jan?


----------



## StuAff (1 Dec 2012)

And I'm done for this year's- 104.17 miles to Brighton and back, plus the bonus of one white van man upset. Poor dear didn't know his Highway Code, actually pulled over on the A259 to suggest I use the cycle lane- that's the bit of red paint full of gravel, potholes and other niceties. I politely advised him I was entirely within my rights to use the road as I went past, his language in response was less polite and gave the impression he thought my presence had somehow slowed him down more than all the other cars, vans, and trucks. Judging by the state of him, he needed to do some exercise


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2012)

@ StuAff

Excellent stuff. (apart from the numpty driver of course.. Here you go.




Well earned. The first to complete the 2012 challenge. Chapeau Sir!


----------



## Banjo (1 Dec 2012)

StuAff said:


> And I'm done for this year's- 104.17 miles to Brighton and back, plus the bonus of one white van man upset. Poor dear didn't know his Highway Code, actually pulled over on the A259 to suggest I use the cycle lane- that's the bit of red paint full of gravel, potholes and other niceties. I politely advised him I was entirely within my rights to use the road as I went past, his language in response was less polite and gave the impression he thought my presence had somehow slowed him down more than all the other cars, vans, and trucks. Judging by the state of him, he needed to do some exercise


 
Well done on finishing the challenge.

Shame some plonker tried to spoil your day.Amazing how stupid some people are that they will spend 5 minutes ranting because you caused them a few seconds delay.

I dont bother trying to educate them anymore ,they are generally too thick to be worth wasting breath on.

Going to try to do my last 100 this coming week I have two routes in mind, one hilly scenic route and one flat coastal route on gritted main roads if its cold so cross your fingers for me..


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2012)

Banjo said:


> Going to try to do my last 100 this coming week I have two routes in mind, one hilly scenic route and one flat coastal route on gritted main roads if its cold so cross your fingers for me..


 
God Speed Banjo. Fingers crossed and all that.
Hoping it's not to harsh out there for you whatever route you choose

Not sure when I will do my December 100 yet...


----------



## Banjo (1 Dec 2012)

Thanks Ian and best wishes for your last ride of the series.


----------



## StuAff (1 Dec 2012)

Banjo said:


> Well done on finishing the challenge.
> 
> Shame some plonker tried to spoil your day.Amazing how stupid some people are that they will spend 5 minutes ranting because you caused them a few seconds delay.
> 
> ...


Thanks chaps, sig line now starred with pride


----------



## Banjo (5 Dec 2012)

Finished the challenge .Last ride done today 101 miles Barry to Mumbles via St Donats, Ogmore ,Port Talbot and Back.
Didnt set off until nearly 10 as I thought it was too cold for safety but then it warmed up a bit so I did a coastal flattish ride that passes a few train stations if conditions got icy.

Nearly turned round at Port Talbot as cold and a biting head wind was taking it out of me.Coffee and cake at Baglan bakery cafe (amazingly good watering hole) cheered me up so pushed on and it warmed up through the day .Tail wind on way back was appreciated :-) . feet up now. I am only doing shorter rides that can be finished in daylight for the rest of the winter. Drop of Merlot now in celebration


----------



## ianrauk (5 Dec 2012)

Well done @Banjo. Stirling effort Sir.

Please accept this



for your efforts.


----------



## Norry1 (5 Dec 2012)

Well done mate. Looks like the beach at the Mumbles.

I'll be there this weekend - having a weekend in Swansea with my lady and her parents.


----------



## Banjo (5 Dec 2012)

Many thanks Ian,Much appreciated. Good luck on your last 100 for 2012.


----------



## Banjo (5 Dec 2012)

Norry1 said:


> Well done mate. Looks like the beach at the Mumbles.
> 
> I'll be there this weekend - having a weekend in Swansea with my lady and her parents.


 
Hi Norry Yes its the Mumbles looking over to Swansea. Enjoy your weekend in Gods own country :-) ,


----------



## rb58 (8 Dec 2012)

Sorted. December's ride completed today - a great day's cycling throgh Sussex and Kent, especially and ups and downs in the Ashdown Forest. I've managed 25 Centuries this year, and will be trying to get another one in, which will make it an average of one every other week.


----------



## Trickedem (8 Dec 2012)

Well, I've also completed my December century, which takes me over 4600 miles for the year. 600 miles over target, which is pleasing! I now need to work out how to set up my signature, with my double stars.


----------



## StuAff (8 Dec 2012)

Nice one gents!


----------



## middleagecyclist (8 Dec 2012)

I sooo want my own star for 2013. Great cycling guys.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Dec 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> I sooo want my own star for 2013. Great cycling guys.


 

Then when I put the thread up for next years challenge... put your name down.


----------



## middleagecyclist (8 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Then when I put the thread up for next years challenge... put your name down.


I fully intend to. Already got a few rides planned!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Dec 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> I fully intend to. Already got a few rides planned!


 

Good stuff.


----------



## martint235 (10 Dec 2012)

I will tentatively say that'll I'll be doing the century a month in 2013.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Dec 2012)

martint235 said:


> I will tentatively say that'll I'll be doing the century a month in 2013.


 

yeah, yeah.. heard it all before...


----------



## martint235 (10 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> yeah, yeah.. heard it all before...


 Hey I did the challenge in 2011 and I always said I had no intention of doing it in 2012.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Dec 2012)

martint235 said:


> Hey I did the challenge in 2011 and I always said I had no intention of doing it in 2012.


 

Excuses, excuses....


----------



## martint235 (10 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Excuses, excuses....


----------



## middleagecyclist (10 Dec 2012)




----------



## ianrauk (10 Dec 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


>


 

Replace the drink for a beer and the popcorn for a box of Magnum ice creams.. and it could actually be Martin.


----------



## martint235 (10 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Replace the drink for a beer and the popcorn for a box of Mugnum ice creams.. and it could actually be Martin.


 Why's everyone picking on me all of a sudden!! After Xmas I will be on a zero beer and zero magnum diet in a bid to get faster (I've been on a zero magnum diet for a while now). Then I just need to start increasing the distances along with the speed.


----------



## Banjo (13 Dec 2012)

martint235 said:


> Why's everyone picking on me all of a sudden!! After Xmas I will be on a zero beer and zero magnum diet in a bid to get faster (I've been on a zero magnum diet for a while now). Then I just need to start increasing the distances along with the speed.


 
Zero Magnums fair enough but zero beer,s a bit hardcore for me.


----------



## martint235 (13 Dec 2012)

Banjo said:


> Zero Magnums fair enough but zero beer,s a bit hardcore for me.


I know but I've been meaning to work on my speed for a while. Need to be fit for LEL.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Dec 2012)

That's it. 2012's challenge now completed. A solo run to Ashford, Kent and back.
The rain held off at least. But there were a good few flooded lanes of which was great fun bombing through feet up and going 'wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!.

I don't think I have ever seen one of my bikes looking so filthy. And I spent 2 hours cleaning it yesterday. Oh well I know what job I have for tomorrow.


----------



## Banjo (23 Dec 2012)

Congratulations Ian .I think you missed out a few e's in your wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! 

Just back from a short ride on my Scott.No rain or floods on the route but bike is still bogging.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Dec 2012)

Cheers @Banjo.
I'm not one for solo cycling as I get bored of my own company very easy.... but cycling through the floods legs akimbo was jolly good fun.


----------



## Trickedem (23 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> That's it. 2012's challenge now completed. A solo run to Ashford, Kent and back.
> The rain held off at least. But there were a good few flooded lanes of which was great fun bombing through feet up and going 'wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!.
> 
> I don't thing I have ever seen one of my bikes looking so filthy. And I spent 2 hours cleaning it yesterday. Oh well I know what job I have for tomorrow.


Well done, I've been watching out for this news!


----------



## ianrauk (23 Dec 2012)

Cheers @Trickedem.
Would have been much more enjoyable if I had company for the ride


----------



## StuAff (23 Dec 2012)

Nice one Ian!


----------



## HLaB (23 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Cheers @Trickedem.
> Would have been much more enjoyable if I had company for the ride


Was it windy down your way? It sure was here, I was glad of the company on our ride


----------



## ianrauk (23 Dec 2012)

HLaB said:


> Was it windy down your way? It sure was here, I was glad of the company on our ride


 

Not really.
A little bit of headwind on the way back but nothing to really moan about.


----------



## rb58 (23 Dec 2012)

Good job Ian. Only a couple of weeks before we can start the 2013 challenge!!


----------



## deanE (23 Dec 2012)

rb58 said:


> Good job Ian. Only a couple of weeks before we can start the 2013 challenge!!


+1


----------



## ianrauk (24 Dec 2012)

OK, I have just put up the thread for the 2013 challenge. *HERE*
Good luck folks.


----------



## Trickedem (1 Jan 2013)

Early start for me. Out on the road before 6am for a 200km ride. http://app.strava.com/activities/35154225
The early bird gets the worm. I am now leading the Mycyclinglog leaderboard for cycle chat. (That won't last long for sure)
I am also 3rd globally on the 2013 cycle mile blast. http://app.strava.com/challenges/cycling-base-mile-blast-2013 (this also won't last very long)
This was my only real chance to do an all day ride in January, so glad I got out and did it.


----------



## Norry1 (1 Jan 2013)

Well I've got January's and February's sorted. Jan 12th will be doing a 200km Perm Audax (Marlborough Connection) and Feb will be doing the Sunrise/Snowdrop Audax plus a few extra miles.


----------



## sittingbull (2 Jan 2013)

That's the first century done  I got to Macclesfield and found the riding unexpectedly tough. It turned out the metallic sounding bang I'd heard 10-15 miles back was a spoke snapping (rear drive-side) 

The rim was weaving badly and the brakes were binding. Opening the QR on the caliper and winding in the barrel adjuster appeared to be a quick "fix" but on finishing the ride the wheel wouldn't turn by hand.

I must have covered 60+ miles on the wonky wheel with binding brakes, no wonder there wasn't a lot left of one of the brake blocks 
Route.


----------



## Norry1 (13 Jan 2013)

Well I've done better than last year where I said I'd do this challenge but failed to make on at the first hurdle in Jan 

Did a perm 200k audax yesterday, so my challenge in 2013 is now on track


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2013)

Norry1 said:


> Well I've done better than last year where I said I'd do this challenge but failed to make on at the first hurdle in Jan
> 
> Did a perm 200k audax yesterday, so my challenge in 2013 is now on track


 
Well done Norry!


----------



## sittingbull (13 Jan 2013)

Norry1 said:


> ....Did a perm 200k audax yesterday....


Full Kudos for an excellent ride at an average 0.5degC  (from your Garmin stats).
....so glad I did my first of the year when it was somewhat milder


----------



## arallsopp (15 Jan 2013)

Ian. Are you looking at doing regular Saturday rides? I've got Saturday's booked out for the year ahead (at present... we'll see) and need to get some miles in the legs ahead of Edinburgh.

I'd be in the WAW, which is massively antisocial and slow at hills until I get my legs back. Accordingly, I will be incredibly annoying company for the foreseeable. But, if that doesn't rule me out, can I come play? I'll treat you to a cuppa.


----------



## martint235 (15 Jan 2013)

arallsopp said:


> Ian. Are you looking at doing regular Saturday rides? I've got Saturday's booked out for the year ahead (at present... we'll see) and need to get some miles in the legs ahead of Edinburgh.
> 
> I'd be in the WAW, which is massively antisocial and slow at hills until I get my legs back. Accordingly, I will be incredibly annoying company for the foreseeable. But, if that doesn't rule me out, can I come play? I'll treat you to a cuppa.


Yeah I'd heard a rumour you were in training!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jan 2013)

arallsopp said:


> Ian. Are you looking at doing regular Saturday rides? I've got Saturday's booked out for the year ahead (at present... we'll see) and need to get some miles in the legs ahead of Edinburgh.
> 
> I'd be in the WAW, which is massively antisocial and slow at hills until I get my legs back. Accordingly, I will be incredibly annoying company for the foreseeable. But, if that doesn't rule me out, can I come play? I'll treat you to a cuppa.


 

Mate - I did say we didn't do enough rides together in 2012 - time to remedy that.
Am planning on an Ashford run on Saturday with Ross.
You are more then welcome to come along.
Should be meeting him 07.30hours at Pollhill.


----------



## middleagecyclist (17 Jan 2013)

My first shot at January's century went for a Burton this week with the icy weather. I was going to lead a 110 mile club ride but changed this to a 50 miler instead. I have a 200k audax booked for the end of the month so i'm still hopeful I can have a late start to my challenge attempt before I fail at the first hurdle.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jan 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> My first shot at January's century went for a Burton this week with the icy weather. I was going to lead a 110 mile club ride but changed this to a 50 miler instead. I have a 200k audax booked for the end of the month so i'm still hopeful I can have a late start to my challenge attempt before I fail at the first hurdle.


 

Yes, it's looking dicey this weekend also.
RB58 has yet to post his January's ride so are meant to knock it out this coming weekend.


----------



## musa (17 Jan 2013)

I'm yet to get one in, I have saturday free but with the weather the way it is right now


----------



## StuAff (17 Jan 2013)

It ain't worth taking a nasty tumble for....


----------



## middleagecyclist (17 Jan 2013)

It's the Mere 200. A flattish route I believe. I'm considering doing it on studded tyres if need be!


----------



## sittingbull (18 Jan 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> It's the Mere 200. A flattish route I believe. I'm considering doing it on studded tyres if need be!


Will the event still go ahead if the weather makes the conditions potentially hazardous?
I think I'd be looking for a "small" local circuit and doing multiple laps rather than an "out and back" route.
Fingers crossed guys....


----------



## middleagecyclist (18 Jan 2013)

sittingbull said:


> I think I'd be looking for a "small" local circuit and doing multiple laps rather than an "out and back" route.


That is of course an option or just cycling up to Blackpool and back on the A roads but I'd really like to start my attempt at an SR this month as well. We'll see...


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2013)

With rb58 completing his January imperial century today. That makes 7 for this years challenge.
Anyone else who was thinking of doing this, completed a 100 miler and not posted it yet?


----------



## middleagecyclist (26 Jan 2013)

Not yet but tomorrow tis due!


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> Not yet but tomorrow tis due!


 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> Not yet but tomorrow tis due!


 

Manage to do it?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Jan 2013)

I want to do this and thinking of trying on Tuesday, but don't know if my elbow(fractured 4 weeks ago) will be up to the stress that the crappy road surfaces will demand.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> I want to do this and thinking of trying on Tuesday, but don't know if my elbow(fractured 4 weeks ago) will be up to the stress that the crappy road surfaces will demand.


Make sure you get at least 100 km in (62.2 miles) then at least you have the fall back option of a metric century a month.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Jan 2013)

Hopefully by the time I get to Hebden I'll have 65 miles in.


----------



## middleagecyclist (28 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Manage to do it?


Yes.

Managed 135 miles or so before bad knee and dead GPS forced a stop. 

Will post details later when I can be bothered hobbling to car to get GPS!


----------



## middleagecyclist (28 Jan 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Hopefully by the time I get to Hebden I'll have 65 miles in.


Good luck.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> Yes.
> 
> Managed 135 miles or so before bad knee and dead GPS forced a stop.
> 
> Will post details later when I can be bothered hobbling to car to get GPS!


 

Nice one.
Sorry to hear about the knee..but 135 miles is a good wack in one go this time of year anyway.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2013)

So with Middleagedcyclist and HlaB completing their January 100 milers.
That makes 9 for the challenge.

But.. still a few days to go for other peeps to qualify for this years challenge.


----------



## Trickedem (28 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> So with Middleagedcyclist and HlaB completing their January 100 milers.
> That makes 9 for the challenge.
> 
> But.. still a few days to go for other peeps to qualify for this years challenge.


I am so glad I got started early on mine.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Hopefully by the time I get to Hebden I'll have 65 miles in.


He's _mad_! 

I just met bfb for his cafe stop in Hebden Bridge. He was like a drowned rat, having chosen to ride here via Blackstone Edge rather than the valley roads through Todmorden, That's at an elevation of 387 m (1,270 ft) and he said that conditions up there were horrendous this afternoon. Having done it myself in the past, I can quite imagine how horrid it was!

It didn't help that he'd forgotten to do up the 'pit zips on his jacket ... 

Kudos to him for starting the ride knowing that these conditions were forecast. _Double_ kudos for choosing to continue with it on wind- and rain-dashed A-roads in rush hour traffic when he has a fold-up bike which he could have taken on a bus home from here, _Triple_ kudos for doing it with a smashed-up elbow for which he has to dose himself up with strong painkillers!


----------



## middleagecyclist (29 Jan 2013)

Bad knee turned out to be a strained thigh muscle and is now feeling better with strong analgesia. And no degenerative changes of the joint on XR as well. Phew!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> Bad knee turned out to be a strained thigh muscle and is now feeling better with strong analgesia. And no degenerative changes of the joint on XR as well. Phew!


That's great news. Shaun mentioned your knee problem when I was chatting to him at the cafe.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 Jan 2013)

Not been back long, 107 miles and 7800ft of climbing according to ridewithgps. Elbow sore as fook. Weather on the last 50 miles was horrendous. 

Quite pleased with myself, not fast but within audax time limit....considering my fitness, my fractured elbow and the fact I was on a three speed Brompton, I'm surprised I made it.

At around the 80 mile mark was a bad patch and felt like jacking, the wind, rain, flooded roads made the last fifty miles really hard.

Edit: damn I was wrong about being within the audax time limit, I was half hour over..


----------



## StuAff (29 Jan 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Not been back long, 107 miles and 7800ft of climbing according to ridewithgps. Elbow sore as fook. Weather on the last 50 miles was horrendous.
> 
> Quite pleased with myself, not fast but within audax time limit....considering my fitness, my fractured elbow and the fact I was on a three speed Brompton, I'm surprised I made it.
> 
> At around the 80 mile mark was a bad patch and felt like jacking, the wind, rain, flooded roads made the last fifty miles really hard.


Chapeau! One hell of a ride there. And on a Brommie!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 Jan 2013)

Unlucky about the thigh muscle but at least it's better than a knackered knee. Take it easy and I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## musa (31 Jan 2013)

Made it on the last day of the month, I was determined but boy was I so knackered..my drawn route proved useless when it come to using it on the Garmin this morning. So had to improvise and make ends meet. The winds were atrocious and side winds really rocked me. Sheperds Hill surface is terrible wobbly bike all the way down


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2013)

musa said:


> Made it on the last day of the month, I was determined but boy was I so knackered..my drawn route proved useless when it come to using it on the Garmin this morning. So had to improvise and make ends meet. The winds were atrocious and side winds really rocked me. Sheperds Hill surface is terrible wobbly bike all the way down


 

Well done Musa.
Just noticed it on MCL.
Great effort.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Not been back long, 107 miles and 7800ft of climbing according to ridewithgps. Elbow sore as fook. Weather on the last 50 miles was horrendous.
> 
> Quite pleased with myself, not fast but within audax time limit....considering my fitness, my fractured elbow and the fact I was on a three speed Brompton, I'm surprised I made it.
> 
> ...


 

Nice one.
Can you post your ride into the* register.*
Cheers.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2013)

Including bromptonfb. That's 11 people now up for the 2013 challenge.


----------



## middleagecyclist (31 Jan 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Not been back long, 107 miles and 7800ft of climbing according to ridewithgps. Elbow sore as fook. Weather on the last 50 miles was horrendous.
> 
> Quite pleased with myself, not fast but within audax time limit....considering my fitness, my fractured elbow and the fact I was on a three speed Brompton, I'm surprised I made it.
> 
> ...


Just read your route on the register. You should have called in for a cup of tea! Now then, do you fancy doing the Feb century together?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (31 Jan 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> Just read your route on the register. You should have called in for a cup of tea! Now then, do you fancy doing the Feb century together?


I'm so slow on the Brompton (not that I've ever been fast), it'll drive you bonkers. My next route will be based on the 'good companions route'.


----------



## middleagecyclist (31 Jan 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> I'm so slow on the Brompton (not that I've ever been fast), it'll drive you bonkers. My next route will be based on the 'good companions route'.


A bit like this one I prepared earlier?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (31 Jan 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> A bit like this one I prepared earlier?


The first half is pretty close, I do prefer the original route back tho.

Pennine paul and I have sussed out a good route to the coast and back which is pretty flat. It starts on the haslingden / Accrington greenway, then along the canal to wilpshire. I'll see if I've got it logged still on ridewithgps.


----------



## StuAff (5 Feb 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> The first half is pretty close, I do prefer the original route back tho.
> 
> Pennine paul and I have sussed out a good route to the coast and back which is pretty flat. It starts on the haslingden / Accrington greenway, then along the canal to wilpshire. I'll see if I've got it logged still on ridewithgps.


RE your comment on the ride challenge thread about not putting the link up because your home was on it (very sensible). I use multiple logging sites, most of which have privacy options but if you want to make a route public but keep home/work/anywhere else hidden, Strava is (AFAIK) the only game in town. You can designate a privacy zone around addresses, and any activity in that area will remain hidden, but you'll still be able to show the rest of the ride to anyone who wants to see it.


----------



## sittingbull (13 Feb 2013)

Fingers crossed they've got the forecast right for the weekend 

I'll be glad to get #2 done after this recent weather. Good luck to anyone else planning a qualifying ride


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Feb 2013)

Thank you and you too buddy.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2013)

sittingbull said:


> Fingers crossed they've got the forecast right for the weekend
> 
> I'll be glad to get #2 done after this recent weather. Good luck to anyone else planning a qualifying ride


 

Weathers looking better on the forecast I have just seen.
Looking at a 100 miler on Sunday myself.
So good luck to you.


----------



## sittingbull (13 Feb 2013)

The weather is harder than the distance at this time of year (if that makes sense ).

Hopefully after this weekend I'll have 2 of the tough 4 done. Cheers


----------



## HLaB (13 Feb 2013)

I'm quite glad I got my hundred miler out of the way at the start of the month but it is supposed to turn mild over the next few days. Next month my scheduled ton isn't till the end of the month I might try one before that though.


----------



## StuAff (13 Feb 2013)

Forecast for the weekend down here much of a muchness in temperature terms, but a bit less blowy Saturday, so a route check for the forthcoming Southsea social I think...


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Feb 2013)

Depends on my fettling this week, if my parts turn up then yep, hopefully this weekend.


----------



## Norry1 (13 Feb 2013)

Ride planned for this Saturday - The Sunrise and Snowdrop Audax (plus extra miles). Problem is I seem to have got this bloody cold. Will crack on with it unless I feel worse by then.


----------



## musa (13 Feb 2013)

No time atm with work and studies. Once I get my 800 back. Maybe trip to Harwich i hope


----------



## Norry1 (16 Feb 2013)

Norry1 said:


> Ride planned for this Saturday - The Sunrise and Snowdrop Audax (plus extra miles). Problem is I seem to have got this bloody cold. Will crack on with it unless I feel worse by then.


 
Well I managed it today. There wasn't much in the tank but I got it done 

Just tried to put the ride on the Imperial Century Challenge thread, but for some reason my post there isn't showing "Edit". Any ideas?


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2013)

Norry1 said:


> Well I managed it today. There wasn't much in the tank but I got it done
> 
> Just tried to put the ride on the Imperial Century Challenge thread, but for some reason my post there isn't showing "Edit". Any ideas?


 
There's a time limit on post edits.
Copy and paste any earlier 2013 rides into a new post along with your new ride and I will delete the old one.


----------



## Norry1 (16 Feb 2013)

Thanks.

Done


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 Feb 2013)

Planned for tomorrow, hope the weather is as predicted.


----------



## StuAff (16 Feb 2013)

As I posted the other day, the weather looked a bit more favourable today, so I rode to Guildford (well, Ripley, to make up the ton) and back. Started off well enough, but it proved to be hard work for some reason. Not exactly the easiest route anyway- it never settles and the five or six miles either side of Haslemere are particularly nasty- but today I seemed to struggle more than usual. Never mind, in the bag now.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 Feb 2013)

I hope mines easier than jan's.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> I hope mines easier than jan's.


I hope so too, and I hope your battered elbow doesn't hurt too much!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 Feb 2013)

Question is tho which route?

Southport, flat and boring

Loop over tops of Nelson, clone, trawden, up the beast, pocket well, Hebden etc...home for summat to eat, then loop along cliviger gorge, tod, littleborough, Rochdale, bury home.


Or up to keasden via clitheroe then to Kirkby Lonsdale?


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Question is tho which route?
> 
> Southport, flat and boring *True*
> 
> ...


But watch out for the mad bikers up there!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 Feb 2013)

Was planning on going to the coast, but the weather will let me get up nice and high.

Decision made, the beast it is.

Fancy a brew tomorrow Colin? I might end up in Hebden twice!


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Was planning on going to the coast, but the weather will let me get up nice and high.
> 
> Decision made, the beast it is.
> 
> Fancy a brew tomorrow Colin? I might end up in Hebden twice!


Text me 20 minutes beforehand and I'll see if I'm free. (I probably will be.) No cake (or whatever) for me tomorrow though because it is one of my low calorie days.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 Feb 2013)

Okey dokey. It will probably be on my second trip, after I've looped home. Just worked it out, home to Hebden is 33 miles and I'd ned to do 35 so I'll go up to mytholmrouyd and turn back. Saves me having to go thru littleborough and Rochdale.....I'm commuting that twice a day next week.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (18 Feb 2013)

I decided not to do this challenge yesterday as I'd woke up at 4am for some reason. Went back to sleep and woke up to glorious sunshine. Decided to ride an adapted ride of Colinj's 'Trauma of Trawden'. Texted Colinj and met up in Hebden Bridge for a brew (had to ring him later as I'd taken a wrong turning...oops).

Once I was up Oxenhope Rd at Cock Hill, I decided that was going to stick to my original plan of riding 100 miles, it was just such a good day for riding. The wind had died down and it was dry.....the sunset up that high was amazing and I got over excited about seeing my first Snowdrops of spring.

It was a ridiculously hilly first loop and there was still snow on the road dropping into Lanceshawbridge, which was a bit iffy on Brompton tyres.

I got home after the first loop and had something to eat, changed into much warmer clothes and my walking boots as my feet were cold. The second loop was boring but familiar as Ive done it sooooo many times before.

A total of 13 hours from start to finish including breaks. A very hard tiring day in the saddle, but really worth it in the end, I really do enjoy night riding. And I'm really chuffed with how comfortable my new Brompton is, tho I'm not doing another hilly hundred again.

This challenge is proving to be difficult with my busted elbow, but at least it'll get easier as the weather improves and I can finally stop taking Tramadol.

I'm really slow at the moment, tho I've never been fast, due to not being able to stand to climb and as such I can't keep any momentum going, even up the smallest of climbs.

I'm tired today but I have to ride into Manchester later this evening to meet another rider who's buying some bullhorns off me.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2013)

I'm impressed that you finished that century. I really thought the comfort of a warm home would stop you going back out into the cold night to get the last 30-odd miles in. Chapeau!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (18 Feb 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I'm impressed that you finished that century. I really thought the comfort of a warm home would stop you going back out into the cold night to get the last 30-odd miles in. Chapeau!


It really was a lovely clear night, very very cold but lovely and clear. I saw a barn owl as well, in full hunting swoop.

I was surprised by how much snow was still about up on top of the hills. I'd forgotten how lovely that little detour around Peninstone was, thanks for that.

Once I was at the top of Cock Hill and feeling ok, I thought I might as well get the 100 out of the way. We might not get such a clear evening again by month end. The wife was asleep as she has been working nights, so it made sense to go back out and not disturb her.

I hope I can get these 100 milers down to less than 9 hours including breaks before next winter.


----------



## middleagecyclist (20 Feb 2013)

Today looks like a good day to ride 100+ miles. Hope it stays dry.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (20 Feb 2013)

It does, good luck.


----------



## Banjo (20 Feb 2013)

Enjoyed the luxury of doing a 90 something miler the other day without having to do a ten mile loop round the town to qualify.

Good Luck to all those taking up the 2013 challenge.Hopefully I will rejoin the challenge next year.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Feb 2013)

Banjo said:


> Enjoyed the luxury of doing a 90 something miler the other day without having to do a ten mile loop round the town to qualify.
> 
> Good Luck to all those taking up the 2013 challenge.Hopefully I will rejoin the challenge next year.


 

Don't seem right somehow Banjo, you not in the challenge...


----------



## middleagecyclist (20 Feb 2013)

It stayed dry but the cold headwind for the return 50 miles was not nice. Still, done Feb and happy to be home relaxing post ride. If it wasn't for the challenge I would have done a later and much shorter ride today, so tis good to have the motivation. Will start planning for March now!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (20 Feb 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> It stayed dry but the cold headwind for the return 50 miles was not nice. Still, done Feb and happy to be home relaxing post ride. If it wasn't for the challenge I would have done later and much shorter ride today, so tis good to have the motivation. Will start planning for March now!


Well done, it's nice to get it out of the way. I'd agree that without the challenge I'd not have done 2x100 milers by this time of year.


----------



## middleagecyclist (1 Mar 2013)

White Rabbits!

Got the March century scheduled for tomorrow. Manchester to the Welsh borders (and a weekend at some mates). Weather looks decent as well.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Norry1 (1 Mar 2013)

That's just reminded me that I haven't arranged a March Century yet. Better get planning before the month slips away.


----------



## rb58 (2 Mar 2013)

Got my March century done today. Combined it with a trip over to my ailing parents, so managed to kill two birds with one stone. Deadpan flat route, only one proper hill (up which I passed two 'walkers') but seemed to be pushing a headwind from mile 30 to mile 75. Lovely fast return though. One terrific bacon sandwich. And no injuries.


----------



## Norry1 (3 Mar 2013)

Booked a day off work on Monday 25th. Have to sort a route now. May go and knock off a few of the "100 Greatest Climbs" in Derbyshire.


----------



## middleagecyclist (4 Mar 2013)

Had a beautiful day cycling down to Wales. The sun shone, the winds were light and the roads were quiet. Had a stop at at Prees Heath (65 miles) for a sarnie and brew. After that just 35 miles to go. I opted to follow a very quiet back lane down and out of the Chirk valley. This was my first mistake. The 'lane' actually became part of a farmers yard at one point with various degrees of sh*t lying around. Difficult to avoid it completely. Anyway, through the worst and down into the valley, I stopped after climbing out the other side for a drink. This, I think, was my second mistake. There was nothing obvious on the bottle top but at my mates two hours later I was throwing up big time. I was in bed by 17.00hrs and didn't really surface again till 11.00hrs the next day. Who says cycling is good for you!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Mar 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> Had a beautiful day cycling down to Wales. The sun shone, the winds were light and the roads were quiet. Had a stop at at Prees Heath (65 miles) for a sarnie and brew. After that just 35 miles to go. I opted to follow a very quiet back lane down and out of the Chirk valley. This was my first mistake. The 'lane' actually became part of a farmers yard at one point with various degrees of sh*t lying around. Difficult to avoid it completely. Anyway, through the worst and down into the valley, I stopped after climbing out the other side for a drink. This, I think, was my second mistake. There was nothing obvious on the bottle top but at my mates two hours later I was throwing up big time. I was in bed by 17.00hrs and didn't really surface again till 11.00hrs the next day. Who says cycling is good for you!


 

Yeuch!!!!
I think Lukesdad suffered the same thing with crap/nasties on a waterbottle.


----------



## Norry1 (4 Mar 2013)

I've now sorted my March 100 miler. I'm going to do most of the Action Medical Research 100 mile sportive route. http://www.action.org.uk/warwickshire_100 

I have made a donation to the charity in exchange for using the route. Doing it with a mate who is quite a bit quicker (and younger) than me, so might be interesting!


----------



## PMarkey (4 Mar 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> Anyway, through the worst and down into the valley, I stopped after climbing out the other side for a drink. This, I think, was my second mistake. There was nothing obvious on the bottle top but at my mates two hours later I was throwing up big time. I was in bed by 17.00hrs and didn't really surface again till 11.00hrs the next day. Who says cycling is good for you!


 
Funnily enough I had the same problem after the Mere 200 even though I made a point of making sure I went through the deepest part of the floods  and cleaning the teet with a wipe but was still as rough as a dog for a couple of days after with similar symptoms .

Paul


----------



## rb58 (9 Mar 2013)

On wet rides I always use bottles with those pop up lids. Keeps the 'teat' clean and they're no harder to use. Got mine from Decathlon I think.


----------



## middleagecyclist (9 Mar 2013)

rb58 said:


> On wet rides I always use bottles with those pop up lids. Keeps the 'teat' clean and they're no harder to use. Got mine from Decathlon I think.


I'm getting a couple capped bottles soon. Do not want to go through that again!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (9 Mar 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> I'm getting a couple capped bottles soon. Do not want to go through that again!


I use the camelback one where the spout folds in or tesco stainless steel flasks in winter to stop them freezing. Luckily the Brompton bag bottle pockets have roll down fasteners if the going is bad.

I fancy getting some Kleen Kanteen ones for summer.


----------



## sittingbull (18 Mar 2013)

I had thought planning the March century would be somewhat easier (from a weather perspective) than Jan & Feb. Out of cold, wet & windy, I'd consider riding in the cold and/or wind but wet would be a non-starter (literally). 10 miles on Sunday in rain and hailstones was more than enough 

Still plenty of time yet, I know, fingers crossed for a little more "seasonal" weather SOON.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Mar 2013)

sittingbull said:


> I had thought planning the March century would be somewhat easier (from a weather perspective) than Jan & Feb. Out of cold, wet & windy, I'd consider riding in the cold and/or wind but wet would be a non-starter (literally). 10 miles on Sunday in rain and hailstones was more than enough
> 
> Still plenty of time yet, I know, fingers crossed for a little more "seasonal" weather SOON.


 

Still haven't done mine yet either.
Past 2 weekends weather has been vile.
But have a 200k Audax to do this coming sunday.
So fingers crossed for better weather for all of us.


----------



## middleagecyclist (18 Mar 2013)

sittingbull said:


> I had thought planning the March century would be somewhat easier (from a weather perspective) than Jan & Feb..


I was certainly glad to get mine done early as the rest of March doesn't give me much opportunity even if the weather was/will be kind.

I've got a 300k DIY audax planned for April's ride and am hoping to get that done early too although I do have greater leeway time wise so the pressure is not a great.

Good luck with your March challenge.


----------



## sittingbull (19 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Still haven't done mine yet either.


It would appear 7/10 of us (remaining in the challenge) are yet to complete the March century....good luck guys 



middleagecyclist said:


> I was certainly glad to get mine done early....


A wise move indeed! I keep thinking it's got to improve soon. I just don't want to be riding in a force 9 gale on the last day of the month 

Just checking....
....I'm assuming centuries still count even if they're not solo centuries, don't they?


----------



## StuAff (19 Mar 2013)

sittingbull said:


> It would appear 7/10 of us (remaining in the challenge) are yet to complete the March century....good luck guys
> Just checking....
> ....I'm assuming centuries still count even if they're not solo centuries, don't they?


 
I have next week off. Won't be getting one in this weekend (plans for both Saturday & Sunday), so that leaves Monday, out Tuesday night (so not then, probably), Wednesday, Thursday has the banker option that is the TNRttC plus ride home (to be combined with a ride up to HPC, weather permitting), out Friday night, next Saturday and next Sunday.
Centuries count in company, of course!


----------



## sittingbull (19 Mar 2013)

StuAff said:


> Centuries count in company, of course!


....just need to find a slightly bigger/faster bloke to draft behind 

....seriously though, it would be interesting having bad patches at different times, I usually suffer between 70-85 miles, but working together could make it a lot easier


----------



## HLaB (20 Mar 2013)

sittingbull said:


> I had thought planning the March century would be somewhat easier (from a weather perspective) than Jan & Feb. Out of cold, wet & windy, I'd consider riding in the cold and/or wind but wet would be a non-starter (literally). 10 miles on Sunday in rain and hailstones was more than enough
> 
> Still plenty of time yet, I know, fingers crossed for a little more "seasonal" weather SOON.


It was at the start of the month; I have another planned for the 30th but given the weather I wouldnt want to rely on it


----------



## sittingbull (20 Mar 2013)

HLaB said:


> ....I have another planned for the 30th but given the weather I wouldnt want to rely on it


I think I'd wait a week and let that be the April century, unless of course you're planning back to back weekend rides


----------



## ianrauk (20 Mar 2013)

sittingbull said:


> It would appear 7/10 of us (remaining in the challenge) are yet to complete the March century....good luck guys
> 
> 
> A wise move indeed! I keep thinking it's got to improve soon. I just don't want to be riding in a force 9 gale on the last day of the month
> ...


 
3 of us are doing a 200k audax on Sunday....

All century's count, group and solo.
A 100 miles is a 100 miles.


----------



## HLaB (20 Mar 2013)

sittingbull said:


> I think I'd wait a week and let that be the April century, unless of course you're planning back to back weekend rides


 I don't think waiting is an option, its a 246km (151mile) Sportive, I just hope the weather improves


----------



## rb58 (20 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> 3 of us are doing a 200k audax on Sunday....


Well, three of us are _starting_ a 200k audax on Sunday............


----------



## Norry1 (23 Mar 2013)

Mine is planned for this Monday .... snow permitting


----------



## sittingbull (23 Mar 2013)

rb58 said:


> Well, three of us are _starting_ a 200k audax on Sunday............


 


Norry1 said:


> Mine is planned for this Monday .... snow permitting


Good luck guys! I've been watching the forecast which keeps saying it will improve a little in 4 or 5 days but as we get closer it deteriorates. This month's century is in the lap of the gods.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Mar 2013)

sittingbull said:


> Good luck guys! I've been watching the forecast which keeps saying it will improve a little in 4 or 5 days but as we get closer it deteriorates. This month's century is in the lap of the gods.


 

2 out of the 3 of us didn't get out.
Conditions out there are not nice.
Trickedem only went out as it's the only chance he has to do a century this month.

Both myself and rb58 have the FNRttC to Felpham next week which is one of the longest. 
Will also have the following sunday for a ride.

Due to this bad weather and a little bit of lost cycling mojo, I haven't been out on the bike for the past 4 weekends now.


----------



## sittingbull (24 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> 2 out of the 3 of us didn't get out.


I'm not surprised, although I thought conditions would be a little more favourable for you than the rest of the UK.

The roads here are clear but the grit can be slippy (like gravel) and I've no doubt there'll be snow/ice in sheltered areas away from the main roads. I'm still hoping for a suitable opportunity but don't fancy getting chilled to the bone


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (24 Mar 2013)

It is impossible at the moment, all the areas around me are snowed in with drifts upto 14ft. For example...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-21918390

The forecast says it will either stay the same or get worse....in the interest of safety will a double century in April be acceptable?

Unless there's a major thaw of course.


----------



## sittingbull (24 Mar 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> It is impossible at the moment, all the areas around me are snowed in with drifts upto 14ft.


That's really bad!

At least I could find clear roads but think the ride itself would be pretty unbearable (based on shorter rides I've been doing).


----------



## Norry1 (25 Mar 2013)

Gulp.... I'm giving it a go today. Its -1 at the moment and forecast to be a max of 1. Plenty of snow around but roads look generally clear.


----------



## rb58 (25 Mar 2013)

Norry1 said:


> Gulp.... I'm giving it a go today. Its -1 at the moment and forecast to be a max of 1. Plenty of snow around but roads look generally clear.


Good luck!


ianrauk said:


> 2 out of the 3 of us didn't get out.
> Both myself and rb58 have the FNRttC to Felpham next week which is one of the longest.


I already did my March century at the beginning of the month. So glad I did as well. Looking forward to the first FNRttC of the season though.


----------



## HLaB (25 Mar 2013)

Norry1 said:


> Gulp.... I'm giving it a go today. Its -1 at the moment and forecast to be a max of 1. Plenty of snow around but roads look generally clear.


 I went out at -2 in the knowledge the sun would come out. The melt is on again in Peterborough  hopefuly it is for you too, good luck!


----------



## HLaB (25 Mar 2013)

rb58 said:


> Good luck!
> 
> I already did my March century at the beginning of the month. So glad I did as well. Looking forward to the first FNRttC of the season though.


 Ditto, I've off to Flanders on Saturday to do another but I'm glad I'm not relying on it


----------



## Norry1 (25 Mar 2013)

Well, we managed the ride. It was very cold (obviously) and "interesting" in parts. There was also a very strong wind which seemed to be in our face most of the way around.

Me 








Johnny






Still, pleased to get that one under my belt. Johnny also needed it as he's doing the Amstel next month.

Martin


----------



## Trickedem (25 Mar 2013)

I did the Man of Kent 200km Audax yesterday as mentioned by Ian. It was touch and go, as when I woke up to the snow was settling on the ground. However, this was my last chance to do my 100 this month and I am also trying to do an Audax RRTY (200km a month). I drove out to the start anyway and the roads were slightly damp but not icy and like the other 31 starters I decided to give it a go.
Headwinds for the first 50 miles to Sandwich were brutal, particularly when you were directly exposed to them. Worst time was when I got a puncture and had to fix it with the full force of the wind on my back. Ian, you will be glad to know that I am completely converted to CO2 inflation now. I was shivering badly when I got back on the bike. The next 70 miles were much better with the wind mainly on the shoulder or to the size. It was so cold my water bottles froze, but I am really glad I made the effort, as I am sure this will be the toughest 200km I have to do this year (famous last words)


----------



## ianrauk (25 Mar 2013)

Well done Tim. A fantastic effort. Really fantastic.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Mar 2013)

Either Saturday or Sunday at the seaside planned, forecast 5 degrees which will feel like summer compared to home.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Mar 2013)

sittingbull said:


> That's really bad!
> 
> At least I could find clear roads but think the ride itself would be pretty unbearable (based on shorter rides I've been doing).


Poor young lad was only 700m from home, sad very sad.


----------



## sittingbull (26 Mar 2013)

Norry1 said:


> Well, we managed the ride.





Trickedem said:


> I did the Man of Kent 200km Audax yesterday....


Great riding guys!


bromptonfb said:


> Either Saturday or Sunday at the seaside planned, forecast 5 degrees which will feel like summer compared to home.


Good luck.... I'm still watching and waiting, hopefully the wind will drop a little too.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Either Saturday or Sunday at the seaside planned, forecast 5 degrees which will feel like summer compared to home.


 

Yup, good luck bfb.
Am doing the FNRttC to Felpham thursday night - now that is going to be cold.


----------



## middleagecyclist (26 Mar 2013)

So glad I did my March century at the start of the month. What with the current weather and my 'orrible head cold I don't think I could even manage 1 mile on my bike at present.

Good luck to all those needing to complete for this month.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Mar 2013)

Saturday night om my new Brompton S2L, 100 milers should be quicker now - as long as the more aero position isn't too much for my healing elbow.

Off the Tramadol and as such I don't feel as sluggish when riding........


.....hopefully I'll get it done in under 10 hours.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Mar 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> So glad I did my March century at the start of the month. What with the current weather and my 'orrible head cold I don't think I could even manage 1 mile on my bike at present.
> 
> Good luck to all those needing to complete for this month.


Thank you


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Yup, good luck bfb.
> Am doing the FNRttC to Felpham thursday night - now that is going to be cold.


Thank you


----------



## StuAff (28 Mar 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Saturday night om my new Brompton S2L, 100 milers should be quicker now - as long as the more aero position isn't too much for my healing elbow.
> 
> Off the Tramadol and as such I don't feel as sluggish when riding........
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed for you. Planning to get my ton in the bag today/tomorrow (will be riding up for the FNRttC).


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Mar 2013)

This is why I can't do a local one...


----------



## dan_bo (28 Mar 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> This is why I can't do a local one...
> View attachment 21076


 
Dont blame it on the bike.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Mar 2013)

dan_bo said:


> Dont blame it on the bike.


Took me a while to get that one....cheeky bugger...


----------



## dan_bo (28 Mar 2013)




----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (30 Mar 2013)

StuAff said:


> RE your comment on the ride challenge thread about not putting the link up because your home was on it (very sensible). I use multiple logging sites, most of which have privacy options but if you want to make a route public but keep home/work/anywhere else hidden, Strava is (AFAIK) the only game in town. You can designate a privacy zone around addresses, and any activity in that area will remain hidden, but you'll still be able to show the rest of the ride to anyone who wants to see it.


Thanks for this, I've registered and its a pain as it doesn't accept Etrex 30 direct uploads....I can upload files. Today is my March 100. I'm riding with pennine_paul so it'll be nice to have company....out to the coast, up along the coast to Fleetwood and back to a strategically placed car in Preston (no hilly route back hahaha!) 

According to the BBC it should be into +5 deg cel which is better than the -6 it is here.


----------



## rb58 (30 Mar 2013)

So, without wishing to anger the weather Gods and learning from the lessons from March, I'm planning to get the April century done early, next Saturday. After next weekend it'll probably rain relentlessly for the remainder of the month. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (31 Mar 2013)

Amazing days ride, the first 50 were too fast in retrospect...I paid the price fighting a constant headwind the remaining 50 miles..I expected the wind to become a tail wind once I'd turned for home, but the wind had other ideas.

Pennine_paul rode 75 miles but had to catch train home, he had company at home.....cheers Paul.

An estimated guess (until I suss out my bloody etrex) approx 60 miles technically off road...excellent and we found a really good pub called the ship inn.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (31 Mar 2013)

I'm amazed at just how tired I am today as a result of yesterday headwind. I'm absolutely knackered and aching, much much worse than last months silly hilly ride....which surprises me.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Mar 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> I'm amazed at just how tired I am today as a result of yesterday headwind. I'm absolutely knackered and aching, much much worse than last months silly hilly ride....which surprises me.


 

Just the way it goes.
Sometimes after a long ride I feel as though I have been beaten up bad by someone with a baseball bat.
Sometimes I feel that I could jump straight back on the bike and go again.
No rhyme or reason.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (31 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Just the way it goes.
> Sometimes after a long ride I feel as though I have been beaten up bad by someone with a baseball bat.
> Sometimes I feel that I could jump straight back on the bike and go again.
> No rhyme or reason.


Ah ok, I suppose these are the things I'll find out as I go along. Doing such long rides so close together is pretty new to me. I'm glad I chose to take it on tho....I wouldn't have gotten any long rides in this year without this challenge for inspiration.


----------



## StuAff (31 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Just the way it goes.
> Sometimes after a long ride I feel as though I have been beaten up bad by someone with a baseball bat.
> Sometimes I feel that I could jump straight back on the bike and go again.
> No rhyme or reason.


+1. Thursday night/Friday morning was, of all the long runs I've done over the past four or five years, one of the toughest two or three. 70 miles into a relentless headwind with a few unfortunate detours and underfuelling does not make for a good ride. The after-effects hung over for the FNRttC that followed. Other times, I've done twice the mileage and felt fresher than I did at Waterloo!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (31 Mar 2013)

Cheers fella's makes me feel better psychologically....next challenge is to complete next months on my 2 speed Brompton. Hopefully it'll be easier into headwinds as its got much lower bars than my upright one.


----------



## sittingbull (31 Mar 2013)

Well I was watching and waiting and yesterday was as good as it was going to get.
So glad to get that one out of the way, cold but dry. I saw quite a few seasonal bunnies in the fields, and some that were roadkill, along with a badger 
Here's to next month 

EDIT: and I nearly hit a fox at dusk around Sefton Park, never used to see them but now we're practically falling over them


----------



## ianrauk (1 Apr 2013)

Well done to everyone for completing March's rides in what must be some of the worst weather that the Gods above decided to throw at us cyclists.


----------



## Norry1 (1 Apr 2013)

Hopefully the next 9 months will be easier 

Having said that, my April ride is the 300k Heart of England Audax 

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-146

This will be my longest single day ride by quite some margin


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Apr 2013)

Norry1 said:


> Hopefully the next 9 months will be easier



Amen to that brother..


----------



## ianrauk (1 Apr 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Amen to that brother..


 

+1...............in spades.
Looking at knocking out Aprils next weekend. Get it over and done with.
Though if the weather is good at looking at a 100+ miler every weekend of April.


----------



## StuAff (1 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> +1...............in spades.
> Looking at knocking out Aprils next weekend. Get it over and done with.
> Though if the weather is good at looking at a 100+ miler every weekend of April.


And another +1.
Ditto on the other two counts as well- Adam's HS2 ride is about 91 miles. The best train to make sure I'm at Euston in time gets into Waterloo at 7.13. So naturally planning to (deliberately) take the long way there, nine and a bit miles instead of four.
Following weekend is the Reading CTC Brighton run, week after that the FNRttC York-Hull (probably riding back to the mates' place north of York), week after that is the New Forest charity ride I'm doing...


----------



## middleagecyclist (1 Apr 2013)

I'm planning to dirty my new bike with a 100+ miler this week. Will pick it up Wednesday and ride it home 26 miles, check and tighten as needed, get up on Thursday and ride, ride, ride!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Apr 2013)

^ have you sussed out your ETREX yet?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Apr 2013)

I'm thinking of trying to get April's done on Wednesday, seems to be the best forecast all week..gulp!


----------



## middleagecyclist (1 Apr 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> ^ have you sussed out your ETREX yet?


Just composing a PM to ya!


----------



## HLaB (1 Apr 2013)

Made my originally planned March century (181miles to be precise) but I'm glad I never had to rely on it. I'm tempted to do it early this month too but in a few weeks it should be nicer, surely this unseasonal east wind can't continue


----------



## ianrauk (1 Apr 2013)

HLaB said:


> Made my originally planned March century (181miles to be precise) but I'm glad I never had to rely on it. I'm tempted to do it early this month too but in a few weeks it should be nicer, *surely this unseasonal east wind can't continue*


 

For the next couple of weeks at least apparently...


----------



## HLaB (1 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> For the next couple of weeks at least apparently...


I last saw the long term weather forecast on Friday and they were predicting the wind would gradually move north over the weekend and we'd be back to normal (west) this week. Got back last night and they are now predicting another week at least


----------



## Banjo (1 Apr 2013)

I take my hat off to you guys doing the challenge this year. I did it last year but think I would have wimped out this year with the constant cold weather.


----------



## sittingbull (2 Apr 2013)

I'll be waiting for a week or so for my next century. I've had 3 days off the bike and I'm still recovering from the last one.

I've not got a lot of natural insulation (not saying anyone else has ) and find riding anything over 20-30 miles tough in the recent temperatures


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 Apr 2013)

Damn, I can't attempt my April one tomorrow, I have Dentist appointment I booked 5 weeks ago and forgot about until my iPad reminded me....damn damn, I'll settle for 50 tho..


----------



## HLaB (4 Apr 2013)

My April century is definitely waiting now for some better better weather and my relocation to Majorca/Bahamas/ [insert place warmer climate and better drivers; at the rate we are going thats probably Iceland ]


----------



## sittingbull (11 Apr 2013)

Well I knocked out April's century on Wednesday 

Accompanied by "insouciant" we conquered the Horseshoe Pass (OK so I might have stopped once or twice on the ascent ). I was still wrapped up for the recent cold weather and as a result I've never been so hot on a bike. I was massively overheating on the main climb (despite the snow on the roadside) and had to unzip 2 layers and remove my (wet through with sweat) winter gloves. Yet later in the ride I was cold, my feet especially, even with overshoes. Roll on Spring.

120 satisfying miles which is a new distance best for me.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2013)

That looks awesome riding SB.


----------



## sittingbull (12 Apr 2013)

It was a great day, the descent after the Ponderosa was 30mph freewheeling, which was a little un-nerving when crossing a wet looking cattle-grid and passing a sign on the road warning of ice


----------



## Norry1 (19 Apr 2013)

Hopefully doing mine tomorrow. I'm doing the Heart of England 300k Audax (my first 300k - gulp)

6am start from Cirencester


----------



## ianrauk (19 Apr 2013)

Norry1 said:


> Hopefully doing mine tomorrow. I'm doing the Heart of England 300k Audax (my first 300k - gulp)
> 
> 6am start from Cirencester


 

G'luck...


----------



## sittingbull (19 Apr 2013)

Norry1 said:


> my first 300k


Wow  ....that's 186 miles in old money....I'd be so tempted to try to add on another 14....good luck!


----------



## Norry1 (21 Apr 2013)

sittingbull said:


> Wow  ....that's 186 miles in old money....I'd be so tempted to try to add on another 14....good luck!


 
I did 194.8 miles in the end - but have left 200 miles as another target to beat


----------



## sittingbull (21 Apr 2013)

Norry1 said:


> I did 194.8 miles in the end


Superb riding!....with a very respectable average speed over such a distance.
Surely this must be a contender for the longest ride in the challenge


----------



## Norry1 (22 Apr 2013)

Thanks mate. I was pretty pleased as my previous best was 128 miles. Strangely, I felt quite strong at the end. If anyone is interested, I've put a write-up on my blog (link in my sig).


----------



## Norry1 (22 Apr 2013)

My next 100 will almost certainly be the Cotswold Challenge, starting in Meriden on 18th May

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-993 

I've entered and am 90% sure I'll be available to ride 

A good point about Meriden is that it has the Cyclist War Memorial there.

Martin


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 Apr 2013)

Have to get it done tomorrow. The weather forecast is not great...planning to meet with pennine Paul and do 50 miles with him....ride there and will add upto 100 miles.

No idea what's planned, hope its flat as I'll be on my 2 speed Brompton....gulp.


----------



## middleagecyclist (29 Apr 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Have to get it done tomorrow. The weather forecast is not great...planning to meet with pennine Paul and do 50 miles with him....ride there and will add upto 100 miles.
> 
> No idea what's planned, hope its flat as I'll be on my 2 speed Brompton....gulp.


Good luck


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 May 2013)

Just got back, harder than I thought it would have been. I didn't manage my food intake properly and bonked 15 miles from home...had a kebab and a rest and all was well.

13 1/2 hours all in.

The weather was perfect, sunshine all day, a tiny little shower near the end.


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2013)

Norry1 said:


> My next 100 will almost certainly be the Cotswold Challenge, starting in Meriden on 18th May
> 
> http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-993
> 
> ...


I rode it in 2009. I thought it was quite a nice route but we had a headwind for the first half of the ride which made it hard work. I think there were 3 climbs at 14-15% plus some easier ones. It came up about a mile short so remember to add a mile somewhere to get the full century in! There is one very busy A-road to cross and some of the riders I was with jumped across some dangerously small gaps in the traffic. Take care!


----------



## Norry1 (1 May 2013)

Thanks Colin good warning about the mileage. If I can get up in time, I may ride there and back which is about 12.5 miles each way. I know most of the route as it is on my turf!


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2013)

Norry1 said:


> Thanks Colin good warning about the mileage. If I can get up in time, I may ride there and back which is about 12.5 miles each way. I know most of the route as it is on my turf!


In that case, make sure that you get your 200 km in! 

I just remembered something else ... assuming that the route hasn't changed, there is a stop at Batsford Arboretum and you get to it by a 2/3 mile descent on a woodland track. That was a bit dodgy when I rode the event - slippery with mud and leaf mulch. I picked up too much speed and almost slid off the track when I braked! 

A couple of pictures from the ride ...











(14% gradient, though it doesn't look it!)


----------



## middleagecyclist (3 May 2013)

Now I have a quandary and need advice.

I have a long ride planned this week and can easily make it century. However, I am attempting a 400k audax (my first) at the end of the month and, even if i DNF, will make a century then. Should I hang on for the biggee as this months qualifying ride or just take the first chance i can?


----------



## ianrauk (3 May 2013)

Go for it. It's good stamina training. And the 400k is a few weeks so plenty of time for recovery.

I always try to get my qualifying ride in as early in the month as possible.
Luckily for this weekend we have great weather forecast. So have a 200k planned for Sunday.


----------



## Norry1 (3 May 2013)

Decide on the day. If you feel like it, get a century in. If not, or if time is limited, leave it until your 400.

Enjoy anyway.


----------



## Banjo (4 May 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> Now I have a quandary and need advice.
> 
> I have a long ride planned this week and can easily make it century. However, I am attempting a 400k audax (my first) at the end of the month and, even if i DNF, will make a century then. Should I hang on for the biggee as this months qualifying ride or just take the first chance i can?


 
I would do the century now,if anything stops you riding at the end of the month you have broken the chain of 100s as well as DNS/DNFd the 400.

When I did the century a month I tried to do them all in the first week of the month. Dont risk wasting the cold winter centuries you have allready logged for 2013.

PS good luck on the 400 ,thats 200 more than I have achieved.


----------



## middleagecyclist (4 May 2013)

Well the choice has now been made for me. The day I am to do the long ride/possible century next week has now been cut short a tad as the missus has to work and so I am doing the school drop off and collection. I'm trying to get faster but i'm not going to attempt a sub 6hr century just yet .

Looks like it'll be the 400k this month.


----------



## ianrauk (5 May 2013)

Well that's May's 100 miler done and dusted. And a glorious day it was for it too. Cycled to Whitstable, Kent and back with rb58 of this parish.


----------



## rb58 (5 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Well that's May's 100 miler done and dusted. And a glorious day it was for it too. Cycled to Whitstable, Kent and back with rb58 of this parish.


Almost perfect cycling weather too. Loved the bit chasing down the two guys who really thought they could get away. LOL.


----------



## StuAff (5 May 2013)

Nice one chaps. Did mine yesterday (my HPC-Southsea ride, plus rode in from Clapham Junction, so 93 miles to Fratton station & took an extended route home to make up the extra), then today the IOW Randonnee as a recovery ride


----------



## ianrauk (5 May 2013)

rb58 said:


> Almost perfect cycling weather too. Loved the bit chasing down the two guys who really thought they could get away. LOL.


 

With the result one of them trying his hardest to hang on to the back of us


----------



## HLaB (7 May 2013)

rb58 said:


> Almost perfect cycling weather too. Loved the bit chasing down the two guys who really thought they could get away. LOL.


Lol, the two guys I was chasing yesterday on the first part of my ton could have easily got away.


----------



## sittingbull (8 May 2013)

I completed May's century yesterday. Almost a re-run of my Jan and Feb rides with a few detours and a chunk added on at the end. I climbed to the Cat & Fiddle Pub (1689 ft, the Horseshoe Pass was 1367 ft). 135 miles is a new distance best again 

Superb weather all day and the tan lines on my legs were a little sore soaking in the bath afterwards.

A few photos from the day:


----------



## middleagecyclist (18 May 2013)

Did my first century of the month yesterday. Managed to sneak it in as didn't think I would have enough time till next weekend. Family visit to Newcastle scheduled but not due to leave Manchester till after collecting the Golden Child from school. I said to my wife "How about I cycle part of the way and you pick me up en route?". She said "But you will just have finished eight night shifts on Friday morning and will need to sleep." I said "I'd rather be cycling and will sleep really well on Friday night if I stay up all day". The ride was on!

So I needed a route which gave me 100 miles and finished at a place either of us could wait for the rendevouz. Manchester to Scotch Corner services it was then. Some nice cycling roads and some 'orrible ones but beggars can't be choosers. I set of at 09:20hrs with a planned meet time of 17:30hrs. I had a really blustery head wind all the way but at least it stayed dry. Didn't keep the pace I wanted but found the wife was delayed due closure of the M62 and a subsequent diversion so I still got to the services first around 18:30hrs. My Garmin showed 99.4 miles covered so I did a couple of loops of Scotch Corner roundabout to make the 100 and then went for a well deserved coffee. It wasn't even served when I heard running footsteps and the shout of "Daddy" behind me. I think I'd had the more enjoyable journey by the sounds of it. Slept really well.


----------



## Norry1 (18 May 2013)

Brilliant. Well done mate.


----------



## Norry1 (18 May 2013)

Enjoyed today, even though I screwed it up a bit.

I rode from home to Meriden where the Cotswold Challenge 160km audax was HQ'd. I bumped into another rider on his way there and we rode the last 6-7 miles together.

I started in the lead group and we were making really good progress with some good chainganging going on. As we approached the first Control Point, for reasons I won't bore you with, I found myself at the front. I was enjoying myself and chucking the bike into corners. I looked back and there was nobody in sight. Oh bugger, I must have missed the control! I turned back and rode around for 4 miles until I found it. By then, the lead group had left. I got my card stamped and set straight off hoping to catch them.

There were 60 miles to go and after blasting for a while, I felt my legs were blowing out. I kept going and nobody came past me but I didn't catch the lead group. 

Never mind, I thoroughly enjoyed it and met a few good guys.


----------



## middleagecyclist (20 May 2013)

As I like to number my century rides can i please just check the protocol for numbering if i'm able to complete a double century this weekend. I know i've already done my May century for the challenge but wondered if I would count this weekends ride as two? Perhaps it get its very own label? Thanks for any help as i'm new to this long distance stuff.


----------



## middleagecyclist (20 May 2013)

Norry1 said:


> Brilliant. Well done mate.


Cheers.


----------



## ianrauk (21 May 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> As I like to number my century rides can i please just check the protocol for numbering if i'm able to complete a double century this weekend. I know i've already done my May century for the challenge but wondered if I would count this weekends ride as two? Perhaps it get its very own label? Thanks for any help as i'm new to this long distance stuff.


 

Do what you like.
Myself... If a ride was over 200 miles in one ride then I would count it as such.
Though yet to break my 200 duck... closest I got was 196.


----------



## ColinJ (27 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Do what you like.
> Myself... If a ride was over 200 miles in one ride then I would count it as such.
> Though yet to break my 200 duck... closest I got was 196.


Blimey - if I got to 196 miles, I'd feel obliged to get the extra 4 miles in at the end unless I was in a terrible state by then!


----------



## ianrauk (27 May 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Blimey - if I got to 196 miles, I'd feel obliged to get the extra 4 miles in at the end unless I was in a terrible state by then!


 


There are other factors Colin.....................


----------



## ColinJ (27 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> There are other factors Colin.....................


I suppose that there had to be _somebody_ in the world who has a phobia of the number 200!


----------



## middleagecyclist (27 May 2013)

OK, OK. I know I can't use it for the Challenge but i'm quite chuffed with my 253 mile bike ride. I must have some bragging rights surely though?


----------



## ianrauk (27 May 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> OK, OK. I know I can't use it for the Challenge but i'm quite chuffed with my 253 mile bike ride. I must have some bragging rights surely though?


 


Bloody right! Nice one Sir!


----------



## StuAff (27 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Bloody right! Nice one Sir!


+1. Well done!!!


----------



## Trickedem (28 May 2013)

StuAff said:


> +1. Well done!!!


+2. Great effort, well worth bragging about


----------



## ColinJ (28 May 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> OK, OK. I know I can't use it for the Challenge but i'm quite chuffed with my 253 mile bike ride. I must have some bragging rights surely though?


Yes, well done! 

Is there any way to add the times and speeds to what you display on Strava? (So whenever you move the mouse pointer along the route, it shows when you got there, and what speed you were doing at that point. I can see that information on my Garmin's tracklogs when I load them into Memory Map.)

If you don't mind me asking ... How long did the ride take you, _including_ stops?

I have a dream of doing a DIY 400 around the time of the summer solstice, starting at sunrise, and trying to finish before sunset. The longest day has about 17 hours so that would mean averaging 23.5 kph. That sounds doable, but would require some serious work. That's 25 kph while moving if only an hour of stops was taken in total, or 26.7 kph for 2 hours of stops. 

PS There isn't the remotest possibility of it happening on this year's solstice!


----------



## middleagecyclist (28 May 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, well done!


Thanks muchly.



ColinJ said:


> Is there any way to add the times and speeds to what you display on Strava? (So whenever you move the mouse pointer along the route, it shows when you got there, and what speed you were doing at that point.


Don't think so Colin.



ColinJ said:


> If you don't mind me asking ... How long did the ride take you, _including_ stops?


23h 50m including stops. 19h 18m moving. I had about 2 hrs sleep at a Costa in the middle of the night and rest of the time were control stops for food/receipts or normal traffic stops.

I could have gone a bit faster/stopped less but I achieved what I was aiming for so was happy with it for a first 400

a sub 16h 300k (I actually did 285k in 14.5hrs and then stopped at a control for food).
the 400k in less than 24h.
still able to cycle the next day.
All good news for LEL prep!


----------



## ColinJ (28 May 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> 23h 50m including stops. 19h 18m moving. I had about 2 hrs sleep at a Costa in the middle of the night and rest of the time were control stops for food/receipts or normal traffic stops.
> 
> I could have gone a bit faster/stopped less but I achieved what I was aiming for so was happy with it for a first 400
> 
> ...


 
An excellent effort - good luck with LEL!


----------



## Trickedem (28 May 2013)

I've been having a few knee issues for a while so yesterday's ride was make and break for whether I continue with LEL.
http://app.strava.com/activities/56741278
I left home just after 3am, which was a good chance to try my dynamo light out and I am glad to say it is very good. I got up to London just as the sun was rising and it was magical to ride through an empty city, with just a few drunks, foxes and early morning commuters around. I'm glad to report that the knees are holding out, still a little sore, but not too bad. I am also reasonably happy with the pace doing 240km in 13.5 hours elapsed, so if I can keep this up I stand a chance of having some sleep on LEL. My wife drove up to visit my son and then drove me home, apparently I slept most of the way!


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2013)

@Trickedem
Nice one Sir.
I did wonder if you were going to get May's ride done, what with your dodgy knee.
Good stuff.


----------



## Norry1 (29 May 2013)

MAC - nice riding, well done.

Colin - I like your solstice idea. Sounds like something to organise for 2014.

Martin


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2013)

Norry1 said:


> Colin - I like your solstice idea. Sounds like something to organise for 2014.


I would have to make an awful lot of progress for it to be possible, but 55 weeks is a long time to prepare for it. I would be aiming to work out a route that is an awful lot flatter than the ones I normally do!


----------



## Trickedem (29 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> @Trickedem
> Nice one Sir.
> I did wonder if you were going to get May's ride done, what with your dodgy knee.
> Good stuff.


 
Yep, I've taken it easy during May with the cycling, although I have done two walking weekends. Looking forward to Whitstable on Friday.


----------



## rb58 (30 May 2013)

Nice one Tim!


----------



## middleagecyclist (4 Aug 2013)

Have to report I completed LEL on Friday morning. I will be posting the section I rode on 1 August as my century for this month when I can get my GPX files uploaded. Pretty chuffed with my middle aged podgy self. Think I'll be trying for a RRTY in 2014


----------



## rb58 (23 Sep 2013)

Seem to have lost the gold stars from my (and others) signatures. Any ideas?


----------



## ianrauk (23 Sep 2013)

rb58 said:


> Seem to have lost the gold stars from my (and others) signatures. Any ideas?




Yep, looks like the originator has removed the stars.
I will find some new ones.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Sep 2013)

rb58 said:


> Seem to have lost the gold stars from my (and others) signatures. Any ideas?




Sorted 

Edit: Have sorted everyone else too.


----------



## rb58 (24 Sep 2013)

Nice one Ian. Thanks.


----------



## Trickedem (6 Oct 2013)

Great ride today around Kent. Here is my write up.
http://cyclingmagic.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/the-castles-of-kent-6th-oct-2013.html


----------



## middleagecyclist (13 Oct 2013)

Well, today I bailed before even driving to the start of the Horseshoe Pass 200km audax as I'd had a terrrible sleep and just couldn't muster up any enthusiasm to jump out of bed at 05:45hrs and do a 10-11hr cycle in the forecast cold and wet 

As i now have basically no chance to do a ride longer than 6hrs in October it seems my ICaM challenge is kaput. Still, i'm having a lovely day with family instead so it's not all bad


----------



## ianrauk (13 Oct 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> Well, today I bailed before even driving to the start of the Horseshoe Pass 200km audax as I'd had a terrrible sleep and just couldn't muster up any enthusiasm to jump out of bed at 05:45hrs and do a 10-11hr cycle in the forecast cold and wet
> 
> As i now have basically no chance to do a ride longer than 6hrs in October it seems my ICaM challenge is kaput. Still, i'm having a lovely day with family instead so it's not all bad




Any reason as to why it's kaput?

I bailed a 100 today also, it would have been my 100th 100. 
It's only just stopped raining. Very grim today.


----------



## middleagecyclist (13 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Any reason as to why it's kaput?


...work, child care, holiday abroad from 25th


----------



## ianrauk (13 Oct 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> ...work, child care, holiday abroad from 25th



No chance of one more day off work no?
Be a shame to miss out just one ride.


----------



## middleagecyclist (13 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> No chance of one more day off work no?
> Be a shame to miss out just one ride.


I'm going to look at possibilities but don't feel I have much chance...


----------



## HLaB (14 Oct 2013)

Glad I got a patch work ton in at the start of the month my riding could be limited by this calf


----------



## middleagecyclist (15 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> No chance of one more day off work no?



I think i may have found a way...


----------



## ianrauk (15 Oct 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> I think i may have found a way...




Fingers crossed


----------



## HLaB (15 Oct 2013)

Managed nearly 33miles tonight without the calf grumbling too much on the ride and it seemed to have stayed a tender pain post ride (same as pre), so hopefully I'll be good for next month.


----------



## Norry1 (15 Oct 2013)

I have no set plans for my October 100. Any good ideas?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Oct 2013)

Norry1 said:


> I have no set plans for my October 100. Any good ideas?




Just go out and do a local loop...


----------



## StuAff (15 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Just go out and do a local loop...


+1. Or what I normally do, find somewhere you'd like to ride to about fifty miles away, there and back. In my case, Brighton, Guildford, Bournemouth.....


----------



## Norry1 (15 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Just go out and do a local loop...



That is what I did in Sept. Just wondered if there were any decent organised rides going. If not, I'll just pick a date and go ride.


----------



## rb58 (17 Oct 2013)

Got my October ride in today - took advantage of the break in the weather and had a very enjoyable solo ride to Whitstable and back. Not a drop of rain, but a few damp roads. Good lunch, then returned via the same route. Doing it all again tomorrow night on the FNRttC.


----------



## Norry1 (26 Oct 2013)

Got my October ride in today. Not much in the tank today and pretty windy plus showers. Still, all done 

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/395755907


----------



## middleagecyclist (30 Oct 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> I think i may have found a way...


...but no in the end


----------



## ianrauk (30 Oct 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> ...but no in the end




Thats a shame.
But hey... there's next year


----------



## Norry1 (30 Oct 2013)

Shame. 

I thought I may have timed out, but just slotted one in.


----------



## middleagecyclist (1 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Thats a shame.
> But hey... there's next year


True. I think I'll be going for a RRtY starting January. It's going to take some planning but nothing ventured nothing gained. Good luck for all those still in this years challenge.


----------



## sittingbull (2 Nov 2013)

The lack of available opportunity in October must have been so frustrating 

I'm hoping the remaining centuries go OK with the weather turning wet and cold. Last year I had 2 or 3 attempts at a century in November and could only get as far as 85 miles. Fingers crossed for this month.



middleagecyclist said:


> ....Good luck for all those still in this years challenge.


Thanks ....and good luck with the RRtY.

....and of course good luck to those aiming to complete the Challenge.


----------



## Norry1 (18 Nov 2013)

I took no chances this month and got my hundred in yesterday.

I set my compass for East and tried to stay on it for about 50 miles then reversed  Took me along lots of roads I've not ridden before.

Roads were very damp and slippy - and there were loads of mud pats from tractor tyres all over the place.

Hada bacon and egg sarnie at Castle Ashby fishing pools where there was a national fishing competition going on. Cafe owner was shutting up shop, but stayed open for me and we had a bit of a chat.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/405557735 103.5 miles in the end at 15.3mph average.

Just December's to do now


----------



## ianrauk (18 Nov 2013)

Still 7 people in with a chance of a gold star.
@Trickedem 
@Norry1 
@sittingbull 
@StuAff 
@rb58 
@HLaB 
and myself.

There have been a few very unfortunate drop outs, which is a great shame.
So fingers crossed we can all finish with December ride on the clock.


----------



## middleagecyclist (18 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Still 7 people in with a chance of a gold star.
> @Trickedem
> @Norry1
> @sittingbull
> ...


I'll be rooting for you all.


----------



## HLaB (1 Dec 2013)

Great Ride, well it was till the cafe stop (really enjoyed that), then my rear wheel decided it wanted to jump out of the drop outs, fixed it for the second time and didn't put the wheel in square (Oops, pedalling with the brakes on is not a good idea); and to top it off I p'tured near Blatherwycke. That was close enough to home though (17.5miles), so I nipped home, grabbed a spare tube and a track pump and completed the Century a Month challenge. http://app.strava.com/activities/98092809 (There's circa 5.6 miles missing from that but I like to reset the garmin before I get near to the flat).


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2013)

Make that 4 gold stars awarded today.
Myself, @Trickedem & @rb58 also completed the challenge with a ride to Newhaven for a big brekkie. Tough old ride with plenty of climbing but some fantastic descents also.

Phew...2013 challenge complete... on to 2014.


----------



## StuAff (1 Dec 2013)

Five...


----------



## Norry1 (1 Dec 2013)

NOT TAKING ANY CHANCES YOU LOT ARE YA


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2013)

Norry1 said:


> NOT TAKING ANY CHANCES YOU LOT ARE YA




Strike whilst the iron is hot.... or even when the weather is good


----------



## sittingbull (1 Dec 2013)

Well done guys ....time to put your feet up and relax (or keep chasing the year's mileage target).
Hoping to get my final qualifying ride in before it gets too


----------



## StuAff (1 Dec 2013)

Fingers crossed for you two. Had to get mine in- apart from the weather being good enough today, I'm definitely working the next three Saturdays, probably next Sunday as well, so the opportunities for getting a ride in would be limited. And if the weather sucked....Felt hard work at times, but glad to get it done and dusted.


----------



## Norry1 (1 Dec 2013)

I'm planning to take a day off work to do mine - just need to get the right day, without terrible weather


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2013)

sittingbull said:


> Well done guys ....time to put your feet up and relax (or keep chasing the year's mileage target).
> Hoping to get my final qualifying ride in before it gets too




Done both


----------



## sittingbull (1 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Done both


A very impressive mileage total indeed, 2k more than I've managed.
To have covered almost 15k is truly mind boggling (@HLaB).


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2013)

sittingbull said:


> A very impressive mileage total indeed, 2k more than I've managed.
> To have covered almost 15k is truly mind boggling (@HLaB).




That man is a machine.


----------



## Trickedem (2 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Make that 4 gold stars awarded today.
> Myself, @Trickedem & @rb58 also completed the challenge with a ride to Newhaven for a big brekkie. Tough old ride with plenty of climbing but some fantastic descents also.
> 
> Phew...2013 challenge complete... on to 2014.


 I just looked back on Cyclechat because I couldn't remember when I started this ridiculous challenge! I did 6 months of this in 2010, so now I have done 42 consecutive months. Thanks also to @rb58 and @ianrauk who have accompanied me on so many of them. Although I am officially not doing so much cycling in 2014, I'm definitely continuing with this.


----------



## rb58 (2 Dec 2013)

For my 2014 challenge, I'm thinking of doing at least one century a month on Fixed.


----------



## John Shingler (2 Dec 2013)

on a unicycle


----------



## ianrauk (3 Dec 2013)

OK, the thread for the 2014 Imperial Century Challenge is *HERE *
It will be unlocked January 1st


----------



## sittingbull (4 Dec 2013)

Tuesday saw my final century of the year 
I headed east to South Manchester, then on a little further. I chose a route with streetlights rather than risking pitch black country roads with gravel and gullies....again 
However I still managed to hit a pothole (not very impressive as potholes go) which was enough to result in a pinch-flat - inflated to 115psi pre-ride. One tube and one CO2 cartridge later I was back on the road.
Mission accomplished


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2013)

sittingbull said:


> Tuesday saw my final century of the year
> I headed east to South Manchester, then on a little further. I chose a route with streetlights rather than risking pitch black country roads with gravel and gullies....again
> However I still managed to hit a pothole (not very impressive as potholes go) which was enough to result in a pinch-flat - inflated to 115psi pre-ride. One tube and one CO2 cartridge later I was back on the road.
> Mission accomplished




Great stuff mate...here's you Gold Star





Welcome to the club.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2013)

Just @Norry1 to complete the challenge now.
Good luck fella..


----------



## Norry1 (6 Dec 2013)

My weekends are all busy now until the end of the year - so I've booked next Friday off to get my Century in.

So far, weather looks chilly but ok.


----------



## rb58 (7 Dec 2013)

Is it January yet? Can we start now.......?


----------



## ianrauk (7 Dec 2013)

rb58 said:


> Is it January yet? Can we start now.......?




What you up to January 1st?


----------



## rb58 (7 Dec 2013)

January 1st. Hmmm. I think I might be riding my bike that day


----------



## ianrauk (7 Dec 2013)

rb58 said:


> January 1st. Hmmm. I think I might be riding my bike that day




Funny you should mention that.......but so am I...


----------



## Norry1 (14 Dec 2013)

Yaay - it is done.

I'd booked yesterday off to get my century in. Unfortunately the weather forecast changed to heavy rain all day. 

I got up in two minds whether to put it off. It was wet out but not raining so I decided to crack on with it. I set my direction as North West and followed my nose. It is often surprising what roads you find that way.

I was lucky, the rain held off until I'd done 55 miles. It drizzled for a bit and then lashed down. I took my cycling glasses off as I couldn't see through them. This lasted an hour or so and then faded away.

It was dark for the last 90 minutes and my lights were pretty naff, which made for some entertainment.

So, job done 12/12


----------



## ianrauk (14 Dec 2013)

Norry1 said:


> Yaay - it is done.
> 
> I'd booked yesterday off to get my century in. Unfortunately the weather forecast changed to heavy rain all day.
> 
> ...




Brilliant...another one in the bag here's you Gold Star




Welcome to the club.


----------



## Trickedem (14 Dec 2013)

Norry1 said:


> Yaay - it is done.
> 
> So, job done 12/12


NIce one. Last man cycling!


----------



## sittingbull (15 Dec 2013)

Norry1 said:


> Yaay - it is done....
> 
> It was dark for the last 90 minutes and my lights were pretty naff, which made for some entertainment.


Well done! Gallant effort in the wet too.

My last couple of centuries have been 3-4 hours in the dark. On country lanes I've left the road once and been forced to jump a "gulley" and another time nearly lost the front end on gravel on a sweeping descent. Both times my eyes were adjusted to the dark, then a car had floodlit the road, passed by and plunged me into darkness.


----------



## Norry1 (16 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Brilliant...another one in the bag here's you Gold Star
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club.



Ta muchly. How do I get it in my sig?


----------



## ianrauk (16 Dec 2013)

Norry1 said:


> Ta muchly. How do I get it in my sig?




Allow me...

That ok?


----------



## middleagecyclist (16 Dec 2013)

Can we (I) maybe get a bronze star for doing 9 consecutive months in a challenge year? ;-)

Anyway, I'm in for 2014. Got a route planned already.

(I will get a star!)


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 Dec 2013)

Yep I'll be in again. Elbows not great but I'm off the pain killers now and I'm building up my miles.


----------



## Norry1 (16 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Allow me...
> 
> That ok?



Thanks, very kind of ya - I'll wear it with pride


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> Can we (I) maybe get a bronze star for doing 9 consecutive months in a challenge year? ;-)
> 
> *Anyway, I'm in for 2014. Got a route planned already.*
> 
> *(I will get a star!)*




Nice one Mac. Good to see your recent troubles haven't put you off too much


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Jan 2014)

Im in if allowed, my arms on the mend so that shouldn't be a problem this year, well nothing paracetamol can't handle anyway.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2014)

Planning on knocking out January's ride tomorrow. The weather os looking very good, nice and sunny. Though looking at today's weather I think it's going to be a very mucky bike and rider by the time I get back.


----------



## rb58 (5 Jan 2014)

That's January's in the bag. It wasn't pretty, but it was a century. Let's call it a grind. My 92nd overall, but only my second ever century on a fixed gear bike. I've had a sore throat for a couple of days, was a bit worried about the heavy rain forecast for today, was concerned about the amount of debris and flooding in the Kent lanes, and the weather isn't nice enough for the Pinarello fixed, which meant I had to ride the Alycon - and that has no bottle cages. All of which made me decide to do some local loops, bringing me back to home each time for refreshments. Also gave me an easy bail out option if I needed it.

First loop was 29 miles out to Erith then up the Thames up to Deptford and back home via Lewisham. 15 minutes indoors for a cup of tea and a mince pie (that's all there was, honest), then out for the second loop which was out to Greenhithe, around Bluewater to Dartford and across country to Swanley and back via Sidcup. 26 miles. I made that my half way break - so a 45 minute rest and a bowl of porridge. The last loop took me a different route to Erith, and then via the same route (up the Thames) via Greenwich to The City. I completed three laps of Rotherhithe, then headed home via my usual commute route (Lewisham, Eltham). I struggled over the last 10 miles due to a gentle head wind and tired legs, but made it home before the rain with 101.3 miles on the clock and a 14.93mph rolling average. One of my targets for 2014 is a Century a month on fixed, so I'm doubly pleased to have got this in so early in the month.

Oh, and I didn't see many other cyclists, but there were loads and loads of runners out there today.


----------



## Norry1 (5 Jan 2014)

Think I may struggle to get a century in this January. I've signed up for my first ever races on 18th and 25th, so wont want to be doing a century too near them. Have a bad cold at the moment so not ridden fir a few days and am away next weekend with family.


----------



## Trickedem (5 Jan 2014)

Decided to get up early to do this ride, as strong winds and rain were forecast from about 2pm. I left home just before 6 and it was chilly, about -2 to -3. I cycled all the way down to Tonbridge Wells on main roads, which were fairly empty. After that it was nice quiet B roads to Battle. The B2096 from Heathfield to Battle is a delightful road. Very well surfaced and nicely rolling. I then took some smaller lanes to Headcorn, via the beautiful Bodiam Castle. Unfortunately made the mistake of using the A274 from Headcorn to Maidstone. It's a fast straight road, which is narrow in many places and I lost count of the number of close passes, from impatient drivers. Normally the 3 or 4th car of a group overtaking me. The second half was a bit of a slog and I was certainly feeling the Christmas excess.
Pleased to say the roads were generally in good condition and there wasn't much flooding at all. The forecast was for increasing winds and I had hoped for a tailwind to blow me home. Unfortunately this didn't really materialise, although on the plus side it didn't rain.


----------



## BigGee (20 Jan 2014)

Well doing 100 milers in January is not something I normally do, but despite not having done one since last September, I have kept myself ticking over fairly well this winter. I did a couple of 40's the other week and felt okay so having followed this thread with interest last year decided to give it a go.

I was going to go last Friday but ended up bottling it, I was tired after a long week at work and the weather forecast was crap. It was a bit all or nothing for today as this was probably going to be the last opportunity my work schedule was going to afford me and luckily the rain stayed off.

I got going not long after 8 and it was cold, hovering around zero and just got colder as I moved out into the countryside. Luckily I had my thicker Merino base layer on and my xmas present, a new Gore Path II jacket, which I thoroughly recommend and did the job well.

I took a while to shake off the morning traffic, which is pretty much unavoidable on a weekday. After about 10 miles though I had hit clear air and had a trouble free run from then on. The Hertfordshire section of the run is bumpy but pretty and quiet. There was actually a road closed sign on my route, which I choose to ignore and saw some guys putting up new telegraph poles. They did not object to me squeezing past!

From Bishops Stortford, where it finally began to warm up, I followed the perimeter of Stansted Airport along the old A120. A bit more traffic here, but the drivers were good and gave me plenty of room. It stayed that way through Dunmow and Chelmsford and then quietened off when I hit the more familiar roads (to those who do the FNRttC) around Stock, Billericay and Brentwood. The country lanes were very quiet and then when the traffic picked up around Shenfield the drivers were very courteous again.

On the home stretch my legs still felt pretty good but my back was aching a lot, not being used to that length of ride at the moment. I was back onto my familiar training roads by now and was able to go onto auto pilot and maintained my concentration right to the end.

I thought I paced it pretty well to be honest and finished in reasonable shape, apart from the aching back. I kept the gears low and spun up the hills and that served me well. I have said it before though no one ever believes me, The GPS track does not lie though, 1315m of climbing, Essex is not as flat as you think!

Hopefully getting going in January and getting the first ride in is the hardest month. One down and eleven to go!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Jan 2014)

Looking grim, weather wise. A chest infection over the holidays and a curtailed 100 miler due to riding buddies lurgy nearly crippling him means it'll be an ugly last minute attempt.

4 night shifts and 2 days uni is going to make it difficult to fit in, I might try tomorrow. Oh and I'm planning on this years challenges being completed on single speed or fixed to prep for the Audax UK's fixed wheel challenge season next August.


----------



## martint235 (25 Jan 2014)

I've failed at the first hurdle this year. Oh well.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Jan 2014)

Surely we could have an illness clause? It seems a bit punitive for riders to have to abandon a years challenge when they've been I'll with long short term illnesses like chest infections.

Maybe a one time double up month, say for example a rider misses Jan due to illness can make it up in the first 2 weeks of the next month but also has todo that months 100 miles too.


----------



## martint235 (25 Jan 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Surely we could have an illness clause? It seems a bit punitive for riders to have to abandon a years challenge when they've been I'll with long short term illnesses like chest infections.
> 
> Maybe a one time double up month, say for example a rider misses Jan due to illness can make it up in the first 2 weeks of the next month but also has todo that months 100 miles too.


I don't know. As one who has suffered this month with a variety of issues (crash, stomach bug, gout) I still feel it should be fairly rigidly enforced otherwise there'll be calls for all kinds of excuses to be accepted. At the end of the day though, we're only missing out on a star. If it's really important there's always the RRTY challenge that the audaxers do which is just any 12 consecutive months.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Jan 2014)

martint235 said:


> I don't know. As one who has suffered this month with a variety of issues (crash, stomach bug, gout) I still feel it should be fairly rigidly enforced otherwise there'll be calls for all kinds of excuses to be accepted. At the end of the day though, we're only missing out on a star. If it's really important there's always the RRTY challenge that the audaxers do which is just any 12 consecutive months.


Yeah that's true enough it's only a few pixels.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Jan 2014)

*sharp intake of breath* gout! Ouch!


----------



## Pennine-Paul (25 Jan 2014)

martint235 said:


> I've failed at the first hurdle this year. Oh well.



same here was recovering from the lurgy as bromptonfb mentioned above,I had planned a 100 miler to
do on thurs or fri this week but I had an accident at work resulting in a separated rib where it joins your sternum,
So I'm off the bike for a week or two at least and no chance of completing the challenge this year


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2014)

Yep, have to agree with Martin. We can't move the goal posts. We change for one person, we would have to change for a different reason for someone else and we would get a 'that's not fair' scenario. So best we keep to the current rules.

This is one of the reasons that some of the riders get the ride done the earliest in the month as possible


----------



## StuAff (25 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Yep, have to agree with Martin. We can't move the goal posts. We change for one person, we would have to change for a different reason for someone else and we would get a 'that's not fair' scenario. So best we keep to the current rules.
> 
> This is one of the reasons that some of the riders get the ride done the earliest in the month as possible


+1. In 2011, I did not complete having missed out February, though I did every other month, including two in January (one of which was probably the hardest ton I've ever done) and multiple tons in multiple other months . Still doesn't count. Rules is rules.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Jan 2014)

I couldn't get mine done at the beginning due to a severe chest infection and now a four shift week and 2 days at uni and the only days I'm free the weather forecast is absolutely horrendous, I'll probably be out of this challenge before I even begin. It's a shame it's not like RRTY - next Jan is a long way off.


----------



## middleagecyclist (25 Jan 2014)

I'd like to keep strictly a century per calendar month. While that makes it difficult for me with shifts and child care, that is part of the challenge. And on that note I am off to try and get my January ride done tomorrow


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Jan 2014)

middleagecyclist said:


> I'd like to keep strictly a century per calendar month. While that makes it difficult for me with shifts and child care, that is part of the challenge. And on that note I am off to try and get my January ride done tomorrow


I'm contemplating tomorrow, but the weather forecast is horrendous so I'm just gunna see what it's like in the morning. Where you going?


----------



## middleagecyclist (25 Jan 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> I'm contemplating tomorrow, but the weather forecast is horrendous so I'm just gunna see what it's like in the morning. Where you going?


The Mere Two Hundred. I will start but may DNF depending on the weather. I have a DIY 200 I can do next week if I abandon this one.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2014)

Good luck for tomorrow chaps. Fingers crossed weather holds for you both and you get the rides done.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Yep, have to agree with Martin. We can't move the goal posts. We change for one person, we would have to change for a different reason for someone else and we would get a 'that's not fair' scenario. So best we keep to the current rules.
> 
> This is one of the reasons that some of the riders get the ride done the earliest in the month as possible



I'm hoping to do February's on the 1st, weather better improve on the current forecasts or it might be a slow one hundred on the ice bike


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jan 2014)

middleagecyclist said:


> The Mere Two Hundred. I will start but may DNF depending on the weather. I have a DIY 200 I can do next week if I abandon this one.



All I can say is gulp! Good luck


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm hoping to do February's on the 1st, weather better improve on the current forecasts or it might be a slow one hundred on the ice bike




Did you do a January ride?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Did you do a January ride?



Yes, on the 5th I think, I haven't added it to the log yet as I was undecided whether I was going to attempt every month. You may remember I did it on two bikes as I asked if it counted and it was a resounding yes


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Yes, on the 5th I think, I haven't added it to the log yet as I was undecided whether I was going to attempt every month. You may remember I did it on two bikes as I asked if it counted and it was a resounding yes




of course.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (26 Jan 2014)

101 miles done - 3 miles from my house it stated with floods and I got caught out on a short cut I was trying. I thought it was about 6" deep it was about 18" deep and my bottom bracket is probably trashed and my brand new Quoc Pham Fixed shoes got soaked. Luckily I'd had the sense to put wool socks on. 

The main feature was the constant head wind all the way to Blackpool! I was seriously thinking to bail and train home I was knackered.

A Maccy d's and coffee and I decided to see if I was ok. The wind turned to tail wind pretty much all the way to Blackburn so coming home upto that point was ok. Ha, then the hail started and never stopped, it mixed with snow and everything was white all the way home. With the hail came squirrelly wind which blew the hail into my face - it bloody hurts!

About 3 miles from home it started lightening and thundering, it was quite nerve wrecking and was a bit close for comfort. At least all the flooding had gone down.

I had to map it as my new edge 500 froze at 53.1 miles, my last one never froze once but this new one just doesn't seem right - the contrast keeps resetting to minimum.

Jan out of the way and I'm glad, it wasn't an easy one with the wind and I'm still cold.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> 101 miles done - 3 miles from my house it stated with floods and I got caught out on a short cut I was trying. I thought it was about 6" deep it was about 18" deep and my bottom bracket is probably trashed and my brand new Quoc Pham Fixed shoes got soaked. Luckily I'd had the sense to put wool socks on.
> 
> The main feature was the constant head wind all the way to Blackpool! I was seriously thinking to bail and train home I was knackered.
> 
> ...





Well done, a ride of attrition by all accounts so fair play to you.

As to your 500, look's like you have one of the infamous faulty route/course finding ones (I have one too), unfortunately there is no fix. It's the luck of the draw if you get one where the routes/courses over 50 miles work properly. There are a good few threads on the issue on the Garmin forums.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (26 Jan 2014)

I was only using it to log as I know the route quite well, so I'm surprised it froze just logging. I thought the issues were only when using the bread crumbs trail?


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> I was only using it to log as I know the route quite well, so I'm surprised it froze just logging. I thought the issues were only when using the bread crumbs trail?




Oh right. That is odd then.


----------



## StuAff (26 Jan 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> 101 miles done - 3 miles from my house it stated with floods and I got caught out on a short cut I was trying. I thought it was about 6" deep it was about 18" deep and my bottom bracket is probably trashed and my brand new Quoc Pham Fixed shoes got soaked. Luckily I'd had the sense to put wool socks on.
> 
> The main feature was the constant head wind all the way to Blackpool! I was seriously thinking to bail and train home I was knackered.
> 
> ...


That was a tough one, chapeau. Glad I got mine out of the way last weekend, a few of the Pompey bods rode out to the Surrey Hills and back yesterday- Hummers described it as 'something of an adventure' on FB. Something tells me that was putting it mildly.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (26 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Oh right. That is odd then.


I bought it off here so I'll ask the guy I bought it from to get in touch with Amazon - he bought 2 by accident so should be covered by warranty. The fact that the contrast keeps resetting to minimum is annoying as I can hardly see the screen until go into the settings. Based on that alone I think I've a dodgy one.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (26 Jan 2014)

Has MAC posted yet? He was doing an Audax and someone posted a photo up on FB and the people in the photo didn't look happy, apparently the weather was rough there as well.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Has MAC posted yet? He was doing an Audax and someone posted a photo up on FB and the people in the photo didn't look happy, apparently the weather was rough there as well.




Not yet....fingers crossed he managed it.
Haven't heard from @sittingbull or @Norry1 this year either,


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (26 Jan 2014)

StuAff said:


> That was a tough one, chapeau. Glad I got mine out of the way last weekend, a few of the Pompey bods rode out to the Surrey Hills and back yesterday- Hummers described it as 'something of an adventure' on FB. Something tells me that was putting it mildly.


Thanks, but it was hard only due to a lack of fitness. I'm glad I took the geared bike.


----------



## sittingbull (26 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Haven't heard from @sittingbull or @Norry1 this year either,


After a couple of weeks rest at the start of the year and only half a dozen rides since, none of which have been over 40 miles, I've been reading this thread with interest from a warm and comfortable perspective 

Maybe, just maybe...............................................but the window of opportunity is small, with 'orrible weather on the outside 

Full kudos to those who have already knocked out their January century and good luck to anyone still considering it.


----------



## middleagecyclist (26 Jan 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Has MAC posted yet? He was doing an Audax and someone posted a photo up on FB and the people in the photo didn't look happy, apparently the weather was rough there as well.


Back from the Mere 200.

Very wet, windy and cold. I was going fine though until about 70k and then punctured x 2 in quick succession. By the time I set off again I was chilled to the core and not enjoying it all. I decided to DNF and turned east for Nantwich and the train back to Cheadle. No train for 4 hrs so I carried on to Crewe and caught one to Stockport. In the end I did 100k but at least the last 30 were not into a headwind and the rain was on my back for a change. Must try to do my DIY 200 before end of Jan to start my challenge and RRtY. I still have Tuesday and possibly Wednesday (if I cancel the GP appointment!).


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Jan 2014)

middleagecyclist said:


> Back from the Mere 200.
> 
> Very wet, windy and cold. I was going fine though until about 70k and then punctured x 2 in quick succession. By the time I set off again I was chilled to the core and not enjoying it all. I decided to DNF and turned east for Nantwich and the train back to Cheadle. No train for 4 hrs so I carried on to Crewe and caught one to Stockport. In the end I did 100k but at least the last 30 were not into a headwind and the rain was on my back for a change. Must try to do my DIY 200 before end of Jan to start my challenge and RRtY. I still have Tuesday and possibly Wednesday (if I cancel the GP appointment!).


Oh dear, that's unlucky. I'm not surprised you DNF-ed, chilled to core sucks. Yep the weather was awful yesterday and if I had other days available I'd have gone home at 3 miles when I got soaked feet.
Good luck with the DIY!


----------



## Norry1 (27 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Not yet....fingers crossed he managed it.
> Haven't heard from @sittingbull or @Norry1 this year either,



Afraid I won't get a January ton in this year. I was ill for the first two weeks of the year, and did my 2 first ever Cat 4 races the last 2 Saturdays. I'm away this weekend for my Wife's birthday - so whilst I'll probably get a ton done each of the remaining months of the year, Jan is a no go.


----------



## middleagecyclist (28 Jan 2014)

No attempt today but I'm seriously considering doing my DIY 200km Bridges and Beach themed audax tomorrow after my GP appointment. Maybe...


----------



## martint235 (28 Jan 2014)

I'm actually glad I failed January now. My role at work is changing and I'll be on call more often. It would have been much worse to fail December.


----------



## middleagecyclist (29 Jan 2014)

I'm out. Couldn't get motivated to ride 100+ miles today and this was my last chance. I plan to console myself by starting an RRtY next month. Good luck to all still in.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 Jan 2014)

I don't blame you MAC, this was the hardest 100 miler for me motivation wise. Good luck for the RRTY.


----------



## sittingbull (29 Jan 2014)

middleagecyclist said:


> I'm out. Couldn't get motivated to ride 100+ miles today and this was my last chance.


Fully understand where you're coming from on this. Some of my 100s last year were fantastic rides, but a couple were less than fun, but I guess that's what makes it a challenge.

I've decided to slash my mileage this year and return to some light running. However I'm still keeping my options open for the ICAMC, with opportunity/weather being very limiting factors........

EDIT: Just popping out for a ride


----------



## sittingbull (30 Jan 2014)

Well...........in light of recent weather, last night was simply perfect. Conditions were best described as dry and crisp with occasional damp sections which I treated as possibly ice. The gritters were out and I was glad of my glasses when one passed and shrouded me in a cloud of salt. The gritted surfaces were crackling and popping as I rode along.

I picked a route with street lamps all the way and enjoyed the (largely) deserted roads. I saw numerous bunny rabbits, a couple of foxes and an owl. Strangely there were birds chirping all along the route yet I was home before dawn. I just managed to avoid joining the M56 on more than one occasion  - the intersections around Manchester Airport are confusing when you're from outside the area.

So that was a very pleasant 102 miles heading due east to South Manchester and a little beyond.


----------



## Trickedem (2 Feb 2014)

http://app.strava.com/activities/110711088
Cracking weather today. I set off at 6.30am, although I had hoped to start by 6am. After 30 minutes I had a visitation from the P*nctu*e fairy. The worst type, rear wheel and I couldn't find the cause. But after fixing it and a couple of nervous miles, it held for the rest of the ride. The roads were soaking wet, so I was glad I took my Yukon which has mudguards. I also had to make some last minute adjustments, as I planned to go through Yalding, which unfortunately had flooded again. The halfway stop was at the tea room in Bodiam Castle, where I had some nice cake and coffee. I think I have found a way to feel young again, visit a National Trust tea room. The other customers must have had an average age approaching 70! I returned using the same route until I got to Trottiscliffe, where I wimped out of climbing the dreaded Vigo Hill and took a slightly less hilly route home.


----------



## StuAff (2 Feb 2014)

Trickedem said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/110711088
> Cracking weather today. I set off at 6.30am, although I had hoped to start by 6am. After 30 minutes I had a visitation from the P*nctu*e fairy. The worst type, rear wheel and I couldn't find the cause. But after fixing it and a couple of nervous miles, it held for the rest of the ride. The roads were soaking wet, so I was glad I took my Yukon which has mudguards. I also had to make some last minute adjustments, as I planned to go through Yalding, which unfortunately had flooded again. The halfway stop was at the tea room in Bodiam Castle, where I had some nice cake and coffee. I think I have found a way to feel young again, visit a National Trust tea room. The other customers must have had an average age approaching 70! I returned using the same route until I got to Trottiscliffe, where I wimped out of climbing the dreaded Vigo Hill and took a slightly less hilly route home.


Bravo. Just settled for 20-odd miles today- the ton might have to wait a few weeks...


----------



## BigGee (2 Feb 2014)

Trickedem said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/110711088
> Cracking weather today. I set off at 6.30am, although I had hoped to start by 6am. After 30 minutes I had a visitation from the P*nctu*e fairy. The worst type, rear wheel and I couldn't find the cause. But after fixing it and a couple of nervous miles, it held for the rest of the ride. The roads were soaking wet, so I was glad I took my Yukon which has mudguards. I also had to make some last minute adjustments, as I planned to go through Yalding, which unfortunately had flooded again. The halfway stop was at the tea room in Bodiam Castle, where I had some nice cake and coffee. I think I have found a way to feel young again, visit a National Trust tea room. The other customers must have had an average age approaching 70! I returned using the same route until I got to Trottiscliffe, where I wimped out of climbing the dreaded Vigo Hill and took a slightly less hilly route home.



It was nice today. I went out and did 40 miles but had Scotland v Ireland in the diary for the afternoon, which did not prove to be a good investment in my time. I should clearly have done the ton myself!

I am going to try and go on Thursday, weather permitting. If I don't get it done then I will only have one or two more days as opportunities at the end of the month, so it is going to be tight. Is it not always that way.

Well done on the ride and getting it in early!


----------



## HLaB (2 Feb 2014)

It was a beautiful day indeed, when I saw the forecast I decided to ride out to meet folk to get some extra miles and I led a fast ride in to the cafe. The ride after was more relaxed and even more relaxed when we picked up somebody who had been dropped by another club. It did hot up on the last 5miles. I then went for another 50miles to make the ton.
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/439457413


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Feb 2014)

Did my February 100 miler today so I have put my Jan and Feb details in the challenge page, I'm officially in. Was very hard work, stupidly windy. Headed out at around 5:45 and got back about 13:00. Please tell me it gets easier, at just shy of 60 miles I was cursing as I was pedalling like mad against the wind. going the wrong way I was lucky to do 10mph, turn around and it was 25mph with no effort, oh well, at least I've done it.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (8 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Did my February 100 miler today so I have put my Jan and Feb details in the challenge page, I'm officially in. Was very hard work, stupidly windy. Headed out at around 5:45 and got back about 13:00. Please tell me it gets easier, at just shy of 60 miles I was cursing as I was pedalling like mad against the wind. going the wrong way I was lucky to do 10mph, turn around and it was 25mph with no effort, oh well, at least I've done it.


That's what my Jan one was like, the closest I've been to bailing. It's unbelievable how wind that strong sap energy and demoralise you isn't it? Well done.


----------



## Trickedem (9 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Did my February 100 miler today so I have put my Jan and Feb details in the challenge page, I'm officially in. Was very hard work, stupidly windy. Headed out at around 5:45 and got back about 13:00. Please tell me it gets easier, at just shy of 60 miles I was cursing as I was pedalling like mad against the wind. going the wrong way I was lucky to do 10mph, turn around and it was 25mph with no effort, oh well, at least I've done it.


Well done. I was out walking today and couldn't believe how strong the wind was. Very glad that I did my ride last Sunday


----------



## HLaB (9 Feb 2014)

Trickedem said:


> Well done. I was out walking today and couldn't believe how strong the wind was. Very glad that I did my ride last Sunday


I was too, just nobody told my brain that! http://connect.garmin.com/activity/442829030


----------



## ianrauk (9 Feb 2014)

I so wanted to get out today to knock out Feb's 100. But I had a good excuse not to as it's jnr's birthday.
I kept looking at the weather outside. It was nice and sunny in parts, but as soon as I stepped out of the door it was a viscous wind blowing.
It would have made for an extremely hard working bike ride.


----------



## Trickedem (9 Feb 2014)

ianrauk said:


> I so wanted to get out today to knock out Feb's 100. But I had a good excuse not to as it's jnr's birthday.
> I kept looking at the weather outside. It was nice and sunny in parts, but as soon as I stepped out of the door it was a viscous wind blowing.
> It would have made for an extremely hard working bike ride.


Good choice Ian. I saw a news item today and a lady got blown off her bike in Ashford and was badly hurt.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Feb 2014)

Trickedem said:


> Good choice Ian. I saw a news item today and a lady got blown off her bike in Ashford and was badly hurt.




Yep, think I definitely made the right choice. 
So Tim.... plans for next week?


----------



## sittingbull (24 Feb 2014)

7 of us completed for February.
So c'mon guys (@BigGee @bromptonfb), only 4 days left to knock 'em out.
Good luck


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Feb 2014)

If I start on the 28th and it's an overnight er - does that count as a February one?


----------



## sittingbull (25 Feb 2014)

oo-er............you mean if it finishes in March?
I suppose it's debatable........ maybe, if the bulk of the ride is in February, but I doubt it 
We need an official adjudicator....

EDIT: It would definitely count in a leap year


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Feb 2014)

Ha, no invigilator needed. Work, weather and university has gotten in the way and I've quite simply run out of time, I've even missed an audax I'd paid for. A shame as I'm at the fittest I've been at this time of year for a while, good luck on the rest of the year guys.


----------



## BigGee (25 Feb 2014)

sittingbull said:


> 7 of us completed for February.
> So c'mon guys (@BigGee @bromptonfb), only 4 days left to knock 'em out.
> Good luck



Going Tomorrow, been waiting for the weather window and this week off work, thankfully will now have both. Cambridge loop planned, will let you know how it goes.


----------



## sittingbull (25 Feb 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> I've quite simply run out of time....


Not even a little 6 or 7 hour slot available somewhere?.......Would be a shame to miss out on the rest of the challenge as the weather improves.



BigGee said:


> Going Tomorrow....


You're committed now, fingers crossed for you


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Feb 2014)

Nights start Thursday night 12 hour shifts plus commuting and go on till Sunday morning. Tomorrow's out as I've got to sort out 2 shower rooms with new silicone and grouting.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Nights start Thursday night 12 hour shifts plus commuting and go on till Sunday morning. Tomorrow's out as I've got to sort out 2 shower rooms with new silicone and grouting.


100 mile commute home on Friday morning ...? 

Nah - maybe not! 

Can't the shower rooms wait a week?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Feb 2014)

Not really Colin, plus I've a mouth infection so pushing it will probably be silly.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Not really Colin, plus I've a mouth infection so pushing it will probably be silly.


Indeed. GWS!


----------



## BigGee (26 Feb 2014)

Well the day after reaching my personal half century seemed a good day to see if everything was still working as I start my sixth decade and what better way to do that than attempt to crack out February's century.

I left at about 08.00 and went out through Hertfordshire, which proved surprisingly lumpy. I'd planned a route I was not that familiar with and got caught out by a hill that reared up to 18%, which I was not expecting and consequently had to grovel up on my 50x28, only just making it. I had gone for quiet looking roads and on the whole they were pretty traffic free, but the downside of that was that many of them were in shocking condition. pot holed and gravel strewn. I felt like I was doing the strade bianchi at times. Full concentration needed at all times and a constant danger of puncturing, luckily the gaterskins proved there usual reliable selves and I escaped any visitations.

Nearer to Cambridge, the roads improved and flattened out and I made pretty good time. I went right through Addenbrokes hospital, just from curiosity really, not having seen it for a long time (its an awful lot bigger!) and then headed south again. Unfortunately the wind had picked up by then, more than forecast, coming from the south west, which meant a three quarter headwind most of the way home.

It turned into a bit of a slog and I had to gear down, put my head down and grind. For all that though it was a nice ride home, the rain threatened a couple of times but never came to anything and there were some very pretty villages to admire, Thaxted in particular, which boasts a complete windmill and the most enormous church, completely out of scale with the small town it towers over, a relic of the East Anglian wool trade I imagine. I was also very surprised to see that Great Easton had a Rolls Royce dealership and that is an even smaller place than Thaxted! There is clearly money in darkest Essex!

I was starting to catch the traffic as I came back into town, reminding myself that I don't usually like doing my local cycling routes past mid afternoon, they become a lot more dangerous then, presumably everyone being in a great rush to get home. I had a few close shaves and was glade to make it home just after 4.

Need to decide were I am going to go next month now and must make a note to myself not to leave it so late this time!


----------



## sittingbull (2 Mar 2014)

After the weather last March I'm not taking any chances. So it was off to the Cat & Fiddle mid-way between Macclesfield and Buxton. The Cat & Fiddle is the name generally given to the road (the A537) as well as the pub. The road is renowned amongst bikers (the engined type) for it's twists and turns as it rises and falls as it climbs. It's popular with cyclists too, not least for the tough climb. 

I've ridden it on both types of bike and prefer riding under my own steam, it's too much of a hand-full with added horsepower. I usually descend into Buxton but I'm short of miles in the legs this year - my last 3 rides have been in this challenge, so thought it best to avoid the climb back to the pub 

It was cold but there wasn't any snow on the tops like last May when I was there. The gritters were out and I was pebble-dashed, once again


----------



## ianrauk (2 Mar 2014)

Knocked out March's century ride. To Ashford, Kent and back with Mista Preston and martint235 of this parish. The weather reports yesterday was for no rain until at least 4pm but upon waking up this morning at 6am I could hear the rain pattering against the windows. Great. I expected a text or FB message from Martin saying he wouldn't come out to play. By about 7am the rain had stopped, it wasn't heavy rain anyway. And no message from Martin, so the ride was on. I met Martin at the normal meeting point for this ride at Polhill. As per usual, Mista Preston was late. But glad to see nothings changed and great to see him after such a long time. He was only 5 minutes or so late so not bad for him. We haven't seen Mr P for a good long while as we have lost him to his club runs. So we were on our way and once again we encountered a little drizzle but not for long and not enough to get us any where near wet. But with the wind chill it was a little cold. The route was our normal 100 miler ride to Ashford Station and back. Some good climbing in the first 3rd of the ride with nice and flat country lanes for the run in to Ashford. So before long we were supping tea or/and Coke and munching on the various foodstuffs that the cafe in Ashford Station supplies and back on our bikes for the return. This time with a little help from the tailwind gods. Once again, the flat country lanes disappeared under rubber quite quickly with the climb back up the North Kent ridge causing thigh burn and pain in all of us. So 104 very enjoyable miles for the day. The rain kept off, the bike and rider stayed relatively clean and it was great to be out on the bike with 2 people I do really enjoy riding with. Cheers Chaps.

The only downer... An old duffer in a car who overtook me so closely that his wing mirror brushed my arm. Absolutely no excuse for the overtake as I was pulling in to let him pass. Obviously his need to pass was far more important then my safety.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Mar 2014)

Well done @sittingbull and @ianrauk for getting March done so quickly. Not planning on doing my attempt until the 13th or 14th when I have a couple off days of work.


----------



## BigGee (9 Mar 2014)

Well I decided not to be Mr lastminute.com this month and got my ride out of the way a lot earlier. If you ever wonder why we all like cycling so much, then go out and ride on a day like today and it will no longer be a question you need to ask. It was a glorious day, hitting 19.5 degrees around the time I got home. That actually proved to be my main problem as I ended up somewhat overdressed and got cooked for the last few hours. I knew it was going to be warm but not that warm. It was 6 degrees when I left and I had allowed a layer to be discarded, but even that was not enough and I looked in envy at all the riders whizzing past me in shorts and short sleeved shirts!

For my 50th birthday last week I got treated to a new pair of wheels, a pair of open pro's on dura ace hubs which my LBS built up for me. This was their first outing and they proved to be lovely. Probably partly because of them I got a bit carried away and blasted out the first 50 miles at nearly 17mph. I paid the price for it on the back leg, especially as the heat and the wind got up and then I began to bonk a bit as well. I stopped in Stock for a snack and a can of coke and then made it home at a more steady pace homeward, making a note to myself to eat and drink a bit more next time!

Because I work every other weekend and tend to do FNRttC's on the weekends that I do ride it was actually a real treat to get out on a sunday. I left home at seven and hardly saw a car for the first three hours. What I did see were lots and lots of cyclist, in groups and solo's like myself. There are still lots of quiet roads around if you plan it well, which make the rides enjoyable and clearly the cycling revolution in this country continues apace.


----------



## HLaB (9 Mar 2014)

BigGee said:


> Snip - If you ever wonder why we all like cycling so much, then go out and ride on a day like today and it will no longer be a question you need to ask. It was a glorious day, hitting 19.5 degrees around the time I got home. - Snip


I got mine in yesterday when it turned nice, it was even better today, so I got another in


----------



## StuAff (9 Mar 2014)

Got mine done and dusted today. First couple of the year were both Brighton and back, last month's on account of all the flooding in this part of the world making routing problematic. This time though, I felt the need to go elsewhere, so with the aid of Hampshire County Council's list of flooded roads, I drew up a loop of Hampshire. My usual route NW, through Hambledon, was a no-go due to the road through the village being submerged, so I opted to go NE on my usual route towards Guildford, then headed NW from Liphook through Bordon and Alton, then up to Whitchurch, before turning back south (for the most part my usual route from there, though again, not via Hambledon, and with a few extensions to make up the ton). I decided the Trek's mudguards might be a good idea, and so it proved- the road north from Rowlands Castle had a fairly lengthy waterlogged stretch- passable with care, but without guards I'd have been soaked. A shorter but equally wet bit at Kilmeston on the return leg too. Garmin had one of its strops and stopped giving me prompts even when I was on course (as so often happens, the route proved to have a few 'invisible turns' through hedges and such like anyway). Fortunately, I'm familiar enough with these roads for that not to cause me too many problems. Hard work though- well over 4k feet of climbing (Strava reckons 5,663ft, Garmin Connect 4,259..) and a headwind for the southward leg, 9 1/2 hours door to door. Good warm-up for the night IOW run though....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Mar 2014)

March done and to double gloat pushed it to a double metric. 

Had three routes planned, one a straight 100 miler and two 125 milers but with escapes to cut them to 100 miles.

Got up at five and it was very dense fog, after much debate with myself I set off at 6am. First 39 miles were my current morning commuting run, was foggy the whole way. After that it was out of Leicester and onto Oakham, on roads that I have never ridden on before and was still very foggy. When I hit Oakham - around 60 miles, the fog had gone and it was warming up. Stopped at a Tesco and grabbed a couple of sandwiches and headed out to Rutland Water. Stopped on the Peninsula and ate my sarnies and then did an anti clockwise loop of the reservoir. Back into Oakham and across country towards Husband Bosworth (on the old A50 for those that know the area.)

Confession time, at around 90 miles I hit Launde and walked up the last 50 yards or so of the hill, I was absolutely knackered and considered bailing, half a mile or so later walked up the last bit of another hill. Gave myself a stern talking to and at 100 miles stopped for a celebratory piece of cake that I had carried with me all the way. Couple of miles later found a lovely village store and downed a can of coke and I seemed to get all my energy back. Then I learnt another lesson. Don't just click on places miles apart on ridewithgps when planning a route. The route I had done wanted me to go on the tow path of the Grand Union canal and around there it is not tarmac. So I ditched following the planned route and used the map by this time I had around 20 miles to go and was getting back into roads that I knew and those last 20 odd miles flew by.

Time for a cup of tea 

http://www.strava.com/activities/120272747


----------



## Trickedem (15 Mar 2014)

Up early today and left home at 6.30am. Forecast was for dry weather and the possibility of some sun so I took my Trek Domane. Aka the summer bike. I'd plotted a quiet route along the Pilgrims Way and I didn't see hardly any traffic for the whole ride. Just as I hit 50 miles I was riding past Beryl's cafe on the road into Rye. I had pkanned to go somewhere else, but I thought I'd give this one a go and it turned out to be a good choice. As I turned for home there was a bit of a headwind, but it wasnt too bad. However I started losing power in my right leg and it started to hurt so badly I had to get off the bike and walk. Strangely it wasn't too bad going up hills and with a bit of grit and determination I made it home. I was in a lot of pain when I got home, but after 2 ibuprofen and a short walk everything was fine. I think a bit of saddle adjustment may be needed. Overall though a great ride and this is a route I'd do again.
http://app.strava.com/activities/120826072


----------



## Sharky (16 Mar 2014)

sittingbull said:


> After the weather last March I'm not taking any chances. So it was off to the Cat & Fiddle mid-way between Macclesfield and Buxton. The Cat & Fiddle is the name generally given to the road (the A537) as well as the pub. The road is renowned amongst bikers (the engined type) for it's twists and turns as it rises and falls as it climbs. It's popular with cyclists too, not least for the tough climb.
> 
> I've ridden it on both types of bike and prefer riding under my own steam, it's too much of a hand-full with added horsepower. I usually descend into Buxton but I'm short of miles in the legs this year - my last 3 rides have been in this challenge, so thought it best to avoid the climb back to the pub
> 
> ...


 
Great photo, brings back memories of club runs from Prescot to Buxton & back - too many years ago. Great descent on the way back though.
Keith


----------



## sittingbull (17 Mar 2014)

Sharky said:


> Great descent on the way back though.


Absolutely! 25-30mph most of the way down even whilst feathering the brakes. I haven't got the bottle to go any quicker


----------



## sittingbull (20 Mar 2014)

We've all done the March qualifying ride but I'm enjoying the buzz from riding centuries so I kept going each weekend.
3 down for the month so far but the forecast's not looking too good for the coming weekend 
I know some of you guys have done more but 3's the most I've done and I was hoping to reach 5............


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2014)

sittingbull said:


> We've all done the March qualifying ride but I'm enjoying the buzz from riding centuries so I kept going each weekend.
> 3 down for the month so far but the forecast's not looking too good for the coming weekend
> I know some of you guys have done more but 3's the most I've done and I was hoping to reach 5............




Nice one.. it is very hard to get out every weekend for a 100+ miler. Last year I managed 11 in a row. The 12th was curtailed by vile wet weather, I just thought it wasn't worth it.

For March I am on 3 so far, this weekends will be the FNRttC and next weekend I have a 200k with @jayonabike and others in Herts.
I am going to try keep it going for as many weekends as I can.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Mar 2014)

sittingbull said:


> We've all done the March qualifying ride but I'm enjoying the buzz from riding centuries so I kept going each weekend.
> 3 down for the month so far but the forecast's not looking too good for the coming weekend
> I know some of you guys have done more but 3's the most I've done and I was hoping to reach 5............





ianrauk said:


> Nice one.. it is very hard to get out every weekend for a 100+ miler. Last year I managed 11 in a row. The 12th was curtailed by vile wet weather, I just thought it wasn't worth it.
> 
> For March I am on 3 so far, this weekends will be the FNRttC and next weekend I have a 200k with @jayonabike and others in Herts.
> I am going to try keep it going for as many weekends as I can.




Hat off to the pair of you. I'm happy getting one a month in


----------



## ianrauk (22 Mar 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Hat off to the pair of you. I'm happy getting one a month in




I am in the very lucky position of only working a (extended hours) 4 day week.
Friday is daddy/son day, saturday is family day, sunday is cycling day.


----------



## rhm (28 Mar 2014)

New member here! I'm in New Jersey, USA and have been riding an imperial century every month for over three years now. 
Here's a photo from my February century, in the hills about fifty miles north of my home:





And one from my March Century, in New Jersey's pinelands. Yes, we have very straight roads.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Mar 2014)

Hi @rhm , if you have gpx copies of your rides, please feel free to post on the challenge thread.
Cheers,
Ian.


----------



## rhm (28 Mar 2014)

Thanks, Ian! 

GPX? I don't think so. Okay, I don't even know what that is, but I have an inkling and Google is my friend. I used Strava but it let me down, stopped and restarted a few times, probably my phone's fault. I think I will go back and fake my January, February, and March routes and post those. Then I'll try to do my April etc rides with proper documentation. And if this isn't good enough for you, well, I'll try to remind myself that I ride for my own enjoyment rather that yours!

More on this anon. 

Rudi


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2014)

rhm said:


> Thanks, Ian!
> 
> GPX? I don't think so. Okay, I don't even know what that is, but I have an inkling and Google is my friend. I used Strava but it let me down, stopped and restarted a few times, probably my phone's fault. I think I will go back and fake my January, February, and March routes and post those. Then I'll try to do my April etc rides with proper documentation. And if this isn't good enough for you, well, I'll try to remind myself that I ride for my own enjoyment rather that yours!
> 
> ...




Well just get you and your attitude... don't get the hump with me son.
You're new to the forum and what you have posted is the wrong way to endear yourself to other members.
You could have just said you don't ride with gpx. I wasn't asking for proof of your rides. But would have been nice for others to see your routes being from a different part of the world.


----------



## StuAff (29 Mar 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Well just get you and your attitude... don't get the hump with me son.
> You're new to the forum and what you have posted is the wrong way to endear yourself to other members.
> You could have just said you don't ride with gpx. I wasn't asking for proof of your rides. But would have been nice for others to see your routes being from a different part of the world.


+1. I did a few centuries before I got my first Garmin- by planning the routes beforehand I knew the mileages were up to scratch, and I'm sure you did with yours. We'd only like to see your routes because we're interested....


----------



## Sharky (29 Mar 2014)

Was looking at last years thread
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2013-imperial-century-a-month-challenge.120327/#post-2636278

Used to live on Merseyside and so many of these routes are familiar to me. I can't help feeling envious of your location and the many choices you have for your rides in all directions.
Down here in Kent, I have London to the west, the Thames to the north, so limited and being on the North Downs, unbelievably hilly.
I recall a quote from somebody on Merseyside saying that it wasn't the mountains in the north that got the riders fit, but it was the 30 miles to reach the hills.

Glasfryn and Llangollen used to be a couple of my favourite destinations.

Cheers Keith


----------



## rhm (29 Mar 2014)

Isn, Stu, and anyone i've offended, I apologize!

All I was trying to say is, I respect your game and I would like to play along. I beg your indulgence if it takes me a little while to learn to play by your rules. 

As for my attitude... I don't know. I try to write in a way that conveys how I feel, but I recognize that those of you who don't know me --and that's just about all of you-- will not necessarily take my words in the spirit offered. Good humor sometimes involves dancing around a certain invisible line, stepping as close to it as one dares, but not stepping over. If, in this process, I somehow give offense, I assure you that was far from my intentions.

Later today I hope to post the three centuries I've ridden so far this year, with such documentation as I have. I look forward to continuing this conversation after I've done that.

Rudi


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2014)

rhm said:


> Isn, Stu, and anyone i've offended, I apologize!
> 
> All I was trying to say is, I respect your game and I would like to play along. I beg your indulgence if it takes me a little while to learn to play by your rules.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the apology.
As I mentioned in a previous thread, I especially am interested in your routes seeing as I travel to and know the North East Corridor pretty well. I haven't cycled there but would very much love to.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2014)

Sharky said:


> Was looking at last years thread
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2013-imperial-century-a-month-challenge.120327/#post-2636278
> 
> Used to live on Merseyside and so many of these routes are familiar to me. I can't help feeling envious of your location and the many choices you have for your rides in all directions.
> ...




Hey Sharky, being in North Kent certainly doesn't limit choices. Kent has it all, Hilly and Flat, inland and coastal. West we can pop into Sussex for more excellent riding. It doesn't take long to cross the Thames either the long way round via that London, or via the Woowich and Tilbury ferry's or the Dartford crossing, where some excellent Essex riding is very easily accessible. I really do think we have the best of a lot of worlds here.


----------



## sittingbull (29 Mar 2014)

Sharky said:


> Used to live on Merseyside and so many of these routes are familiar to me. I can't help feeling envious of your location and the many choices you have for your rides in all directions.


I am quite fortunate but the first (and last) 10 miles of any ride are through built up areas with numerous traffic lights etc. My favourite rides take me through Frodsham and towards Delamere but that of course involves first negotiating the infamous Runcorn Bridge with (a significant minority of) impatient drivers begrudingly leaving enough room.


----------



## Sharky (29 Mar 2014)

sittingbull said:


> I am quite fortunate but the first (and last) 10 miles of any ride are through built up areas with numerous traffic lights etc. My favourite rides take me through Frodsham and towards Delamere but that of course involves first negotiating the infamous Runcorn Bridge with (a significant minority of) impatient drivers begrudingly leaving enough room.



Is it still as smelly, going across the bridge, from all the chemicals coming out of the factories? I also remember the old transporter just next to it before the bridge was built and my dad taking us over by car. Fordsham and Delamere were some of my favourites as well. A good climb at Fordsham 1:4? Not too sure if I would manage that now. Not at the same speed anyway. Only 45yrs ago!

Came up for my old club's open a couple of years ago on the d10/1. Drove 250 miles in the morning, only to find that the grass in the central reservation had been cut that day and the cones were still in the road and it was cancelled! Then I drove home back to Kent, but not before eating a beef Wellington at the Wellie with my uncle, so wasn't a complete wasted day.

Cheers Keith


----------



## sittingbull (29 Mar 2014)

Surprisingly it's no longer smelly crossing the bridge. I can remember when the stink was obnoxious even when crossing the bridge by car. The old transporter is still there. I took a picture of both bridges last November.

There are several decent climbs around Frodsham, 16% is the steepest I've found.


----------



## rhm (31 Mar 2014)

Okay, I posted my three centuries, so far, for the year. Comments and suggestions are welcome. I have a few photos, etc, from each ride; should I post those here? I'm not on my own computer right now, so these will come later.

Rudi


----------



## ianrauk (31 Mar 2014)

rhm said:


> Okay, I posted my three centuries, so far, for the year. Comments and suggestions are welcome. I have a few photos, etc, from each ride; should I post those here? I'm not on my own computer right now, so these will come later.
> 
> Rudi




Yes post here, not in the rides thread.


----------



## rhm (31 Mar 2014)

Here's a few photos from the rides I posted. 





That's the route we rode on January 1. 




The beach at Mattituck, looking SE across the Great Peconic Bay; Robbins Island in the center, the South Fork in the background.





Me, navigating a frozen puddle a bit west of Sag Harbor.





Fiberglass lawn ornament, life size, wrapped for winter, Westhampton Beach.

From our March ride:




Smoke from the controlled burn in the pinelands.





Our lunch stop. The food is actually quite good here. I had a venison burger.


----------



## BigGee (12 Apr 2014)

April ride done. Went much better than last month as I got my clothing, my feeding and my pacing so much better.

A chilly start but it soon warmed up and so the gillet and leg warmers came off. Unfortunately one of them subsequently dropped out of my back pocket and is gone. Still I have had it plenty years and I guess it owes me nothing but annoying all the same.

Leaving the house at seven it was very quiet and I was soon out into the countryside and empty roads and it pretty much stayed that way for the next 4 hours only building up a bit on the way back into town. The wind got up a bit late morning but by that time it was coming more across me than directly at me so did not seem to slow me down too much. Last month was my first ride with my new wheels and I got a bit carried away and blasted out the first fifty, paying for it badly on the way home. I held back this time and consequently held the form pretty much all the way home, hopefully I am getting a bit more used to doing rides of this length. I was very impressed with my new tyres as well, GP4000's which seem to make a massive difference, no punctures either, so they are fairly robust as well as fast.

I think I have just about exhausted the Essex loops now, as I said that I did not want to do the same route twice on this challenge. I wanted to start doing some place to place rides, which I always prefer to loops anyway and that will hopefully freshen things up a bit now that the weather is better. I was planning to start that this month, but Network Rail Engineering plans over Easter put paid to that. Next month the plan is to ride up to Hull the day before the FNRttC York-Hull ride (weather permitting!) and I have got some interesting ones in mind for subsequent months.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Apr 2014)

April done. Left the house at 5.40am and took the Allez for its first big ride of the year. I basically rode out to an Audax route I found on t'internet, did that, and slung some miles on to it to make the 100. Was hillier than I am used to and it was bloody freezing first thing as well. I've also decided to ditch the rucksack on the bigger rides, the only things I took out of it for the whole ride were a small pack of biscuits and a double decker, everything else was just lugged around for the whole ride. (I had more food and drink, plus bike locks, phone, wallet and keys.) Phone and a bit of cash and a bit of food can go in my pockets next time, everything else can stay at home.

Really struggled on the hills so was pleasantly surprised to hit 16mph average moving speed.

http://www.strava.com/activities/130468354


----------



## rhm (22 Apr 2014)

April done. Left the house at 6 AM Easter Sunday. My family was on Long Island for the holiday so my route is pretty familiar.
http://www.strava.com/activities/132395236
I haven't been able to edit my post in the other thread (have pm'd Shaun about that).
I saw an unusual amount of wildlife on this ride, especially for such a sunny day, including turkeys:





I saw mustkats on two separate occasions, which is striking because I'm not sure I've ever seen one before:




Heron are pretty common in the marshes, and much prettier than muskrat!




I also visited a few Long Island landmarks, such as The Big Duck:




The old windmill on the campus of Stony Brook University Southampton:




And last, but by no means least, the grave of one of my favorite authors:




I did a couple miles of off-road riding just to see what it was like (not easy; it's either sand or fallen leaves!).




I rode my old Lambert which has a three speed fixed gear hub:


----------



## rb58 (4 May 2014)

Bagged May's century yesterday. Six of us (three guys, three gals) from my local gym headed over the Dartford Crossing at 5.00am (much faffing and an altercation with a woman in the control point trying (very rudely) to tell us to let a couple of guys who had arrived after us to go before us as they had to go work - no "would you mind", or "are you in a rush" - I shall be having words when the office opens again on Tuesday). We finally got away from Thurrock at 5.45am, putting us a little behind schedule. Up through Brentwood, then across country to Braintree where we had a bacon sandwich. Shortly after Braintree the two other guys decided they'd had enough and turned round (they're training for an upcoming ironman triathlon) leaving me and three ladies to continue. We picked up the normal Dun Run route through Sudbury, with a quick stop at the services at Needham Market before getting to Dunwich for a lunch of freshly caught fish at the Flora Cafe. The first time I've ever been to Dunwich when there's not been enormous queues of cyclists waiting for breakfast. And the first time I've cycled that route in daylight. 115 miles done at a good pace of over 15 mph, particularly bearing in mind the headwind. I'd plotted a return via towns with bail out stations, so through Ipswich and on to the Station Buffet at Manningtree (157 miles) for refreshments. At this point, even though the route had been as flat as you could possible hope for, and we were being carried long by a gentle tail wind, our pace had dropped dramatically. My buddies were fine on the flat, but any lift in the road had them scrambling for the lowest gear and spinning up really slowly. It was also getting cold again, would be getting dark soon and the route was going to get mildly 'lumpy' from Maldon. I was worried the girls would slow so much we wouldn't get back to the Dartford Crossing before the service stopped, so we decided to jump the train to London and cycle home from there. Disappointed not to have got the 200 done - the easy pace meant my legs were feeling strong and I could have done it easily - but I wasn't going to abandon my fellow cyclists - so I'll leave the full return for the DunRun proper in July.

All in all though, a great day through some lovely countryside, sharing well maintained roads with very considerate drivers who could really show the drivers in London how it is possible to all live together safely and without so much tension or aggression. The ride home from Liverpool Street brought me back to earth with a bump though (metaphorically).

All in 171 miles at an overall average of 14.5mph, so not too shabby. I'm the one on the right in the photo


----------



## StuAff (6 May 2014)

Nice one Ross. Got my first ton for this month done on Sunday too, in Belgium and France....report here.


----------



## HLaB (6 May 2014)

Yip it was a really nice weekend doon sooth, I bagged my May Century too :-)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 May 2014)

Bagged my May imperial today http://www.strava.com/activities/138100878 Will do a full write up in "your ride today" thread in a while, going to drive to the shops, to knackered to bike there and back


----------



## sittingbull (7 May 2014)

rb58 said:


> All in 171 miles ........


Superb!

Your next one will be even more spectacular....a century of centuries!

No pressure then 

Kudos to anyone who's already achieved this (@ianrauk plus any others), quite an achievement 

Not sure I'll ever get there........


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2014)

sittingbull said:


> Superb!
> 
> Your next one will be even more spectacular....a century of centuries!
> 
> ...




Cheers mate. You're not doing so bad yourself. 
It really is just a case of getting on with it, getting out there and doing the rides.
We are a little lucky in that from March to November we have the organised Friday Night Rides to the Coast which are always 100+ miles, that knocks out a huge chunk of the round the year centuries.


----------



## sittingbull (7 May 2014)

I'm up to 30, with 10 over the last 10 consecutive weekends, this may continue, but only while I continue to enjoy it.
I'm not keen on cold and wet (is anyone? ) . Then there's also external factors.

I'm several years away from one hundred 100s


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2014)

sittingbull said:


> I'm up to 30, with 10 over the last 10 consecutive weekends, this may continue, but only while I continue to enjoy it.
> I'm not keen on cold and wet (is anyone? ) . Then there's also external factors.
> 
> I'm several years away from one hundred 100s




Hell man.. 10 in 10, that's excellent going, especially with the not so good weather we have had over the past couple of months. At that rate you'll reach the ton of tons soon enough.
Most I have managed is 11, that was last year. I was going to go for the 12 but that morning the weather was foul and I just though - nah - not worth it.


----------



## sittingbull (7 May 2014)

I've been soaked twice in one ride having dried out in-between, not nice, toes were red raw. I've been considering another mid-week century but any delayed recovery might stop my run of consecutive weekends.

You've mentioned your 11 before so I thought I'd give it a go, nearly there. It will only take one REALLY wet weekend and it's over.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 May 2014)

sittingbull said:


> I'm up to 30, with 10 over the last 10 consecutive weekends, this may continue, but only while I continue to enjoy it.
> I'm not keen on cold and wet (is anyone? ) . Then there's also external factors.
> 
> I'm several years away from one hundred 100s



I've done 6 so far, I am decades away from doing 100 100s, though I am thinking of doing a second one this month


----------



## rb58 (7 May 2014)

The odd thing is (and this will sound smug) but after a while a century is just another ride, not really a challenge. At which point it can become a chore and any slight wavering of the cycling mojo and I can't be bothered. Mind you, last weekend was a cracking ride and it's just a shame the ladies lost so much speed at the time they did. They're all still keen to nail a 200 miler and so I've worked out a Doncaster to Sidcup route that is just about as flat as it's possible to get in this country. The plan is to get the last train to Doncaster on a Friday night and ride back from there. That way we have no deadlines (trains, river crossing etc,) and we get the night time riding out of the way first. That's the plan anyway.


----------



## sittingbull (7 May 2014)

rb58 said:


> ......... but after a while a century is just another ride, not really a challenge.


I know what you mean, sometimes I set myself a challenge within a ride. I've been reading the 100 miles in 5 hours thread so decided to push my pace last weekend. My route was pretty flat but getting out of Liverpool meant I was barely averaging 19mph by 20 miles. By 40 miles I'd pulled it back to 19.8mph but by 50 I'd hit Preston city centre and it dropped to 19.6mph. On my return leg I was fading all the way and was trying to do the mental arithmetic to maintain an average over 18mph, which I just did. This kept me engaged for the whole ride.

Good luck with the 200, I did a 150 last year but don't expect to repeat that any time soon. Although I will repeat some of last years routes, comparing the pace, and enjoying the ride of course


----------



## rb58 (7 May 2014)

At my age, I can only dream of 20mph averages! Chapeau.


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2014)

rb58 said:


> At my age, I can only dream of 20mph averages! Chapeau.




+1


----------



## StuAff (7 May 2014)

rb58 said:


> At my age, I can only dream of 20mph averages! Chapeau.


+ another 1.


----------



## sittingbull (7 May 2014)

Not sure what age you guys are, only one age appears in your profiles, but going by that I reckon I'm bang in the middle somewhere. I ran my first marathon 3 decades ago this year, feeling old now.


----------



## StuAff (7 May 2014)

sittingbull said:


> Not sure what age you guys are, only one age appears in your profiles, but going by that I reckon I'm bang in the middle somewhere. I ran my first marathon 3 decades ago this year, feeling old now.


40. But very scrawny.....


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2014)

rb58 said:


> The odd thing is (and this will sound smug) but after a while a century is just another ride, not really a challenge. At which point it can become a chore and any slight wavering of the cycling mojo and I can't be bothered. Mind you, last weekend was a cracking ride and it's just a shame the ladies lost so much speed at the time they did. They're all still keen to nail a 200 miler and so I've worked out a Doncaster to Sidcup route that is just about as flat as it's possible to get in this country. The plan is to get the last train to Doncaster on a Friday night and ride back from there. That way we have no deadlines (trains, river crossing etc,) and we get the night time riding out of the way first. That's the plan anyway.




If you need some company and to help gee up the others...I would be interested.
Would be nice to nail down my 200 too.


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2014)

sittingbull said:


> Not sure what age you guys are, only one age appears in your profiles, but going by that I reckon I'm bang in the middle somewhere. I ran my first marathon 3 decades ago this year, feeling old now.




Running? yeuch...can't be doing with that running  I get tired when my nose runs. 
Now that @rb58 , put it this way, for an ol' fella  he's an astonishingly good cyclist. I only hope when I am the same age as he is now, I am just as good, Oh, and he runs too.
@StuAff , for a wippersnapper, that boy can cycle and has some guts and determination, just check out the FNTttK thread.


----------



## rb58 (8 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> If you need some company and to help gee up the others...I would be interested.
> Would be nice to nail down my 200 too.


That'd be good. I'll let you know when we have some dates - unfortunately, three of the riders are police officers working shifts, so getting a date isn't going to be easy I suspect.
Here's the route - it's very similar to the one I used when I rode down from York last year. Much of it was suggested by Davywalnuts, who seems to have gone to extraordinary lengths to avoid hills  . 212 miles, 3,600' climbing - I don't think you could get any flatter unless you went to Holland.


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2014)

Blimey you're not kidding about it being flat.......100 miles of ......nothing.....
Well whenever, just let me know.


----------



## martint235 (8 May 2014)

rb58 said:


> That'd be good. I'll let you know when we have some dates - unfortunately, three of the riders are police officers working shifts, so getting a date isn't going to be easy I suspect.
> Here's the route - it's very similar to the one I used when I rode down from York last year. Much of it was suggested by Davywalnuts, who seems to have gone to extraordinary lengths to avoid hills  . 212 miles, 3,600' climbing - I don't think you could get any flatter unless you went to Holland.


I think he prepared that for our ride to York that never happened.


----------



## sittingbull (11 May 2014)

My bike needs washing  I brought quite a lot of Wales home with me, a fair bit on the frame and quite a lot on me.

Wild, wet and windy. 11 in 11


----------



## BigGee (18 May 2014)

sittingbull said:


> Not sure what age you guys are, only one age appears in your profiles, but going by that I reckon I'm bang in the middle somewhere. I ran my first marathon 3 decades ago this year, feeling old now.



You sound quite similar to me in that respect, I ran marathons around the 20 year old mark which is 30 years ago for me now as well. I was never really a marathon runner's shape and could actually do a fairly decent 400m whilst at school. Probably because I was a fairly big lump and did not have a very economical running style they were quite hard on the body, even when younger and a dodgy back throughout adult life has meant putting them to bed, probably just as well!

Having said that running like cycling is a results based sport and you can get great improvements through training hard and experience. It can also become equally obsessive if you let it. Having got my time down to a tad over the three hour mark I still occasionally wonder what I could achieve now, then I wake up in the morning with a stiff back and realise that it is probably better to keep that one in the world of fantasy!


----------



## BigGee (18 May 2014)

Anyway, getting back to my current and it has to be said, more long lasting obsession I rode up to Hull this year prior to the York-Hull FNRttC. 179 miles, making it both my longest ride of the year and in fact of all time.

I actually planned this ride last year, but was put paid to by a recurrence of my back pain. I am actually glad that I did not attempt it then as there was no way I would have been fit enough to do it, or if I had it would certainly have done some damage. Doing these regular 100 mile a month ride has definitely taken me up a notch this year. I probably got to this level last year, but not until the end of the summer. I think that I am slowly realising that at my age it does not pay to have a down season any more!

I could not have got a better day to do the ride, sunny and warm, without being to hot. The winds were light but mainly from the side and did not really cause any problems. The route profile is very interesting, with rolling hills for the first 60 or so miles through Hertfordshire and the southern part of Cambridgeshire then the long stretch through the Fens, which are indeed as advertised, pancake flat. The last part of the ride then started to roll again as you hit the Lincolnshire Wolds, which were hillier than I expected but in reality that was probably fatigue setting in. Being a nurse and interested in physiology, you can clearly see the fatigue trend on the heart rate graphic as the average rate drops over the course of the ride.

I did tire towards the end and in hindsight probably went off to fast. It is difficult to know just how much to hold yourself back when self pacing. I certainly did not feel that I was pushing it and perhaps fatiguing towards the end of a ride that length is inevitable. I struggled with food and drink a bit again and have yet to find something palatable that I can get down easily that gives me the energy that I need. I also ran out of water at one stage and had to do about 30 miles dry which did not help, it being the middle of the afternoon at that stage. I had not really grasped how sparsely populated that part of Lincolnshire was and the anticipated town with a shop to buy some stores just did not arrive. When it did and I was able to refuel, I definitely picked up again and I thought I finished off the ride in pretty good shape.

Most of the route was quiet. I was disturbed by a dear crashing across the road just in front of me early on. The worse bit was the A16 going towards Boston, which turned out to be a busy A road with a lot of heavy traffic. I am not quite sure why there is such a lot of traffic heading towards Boston, but there is. Anyway it was certainly the shortest route and the road itself had a decent hard shoulder and so was far from the worst one I have ever ridden. I would probably chose to avoid it though if I ever do that ride again. The other thing of note was the quality of the roads in Lincolnshire, over the Wolds and running up to the bridge, they were very rough on my 23mm tyres. I noticed the same thing the following night on the FNRttC, in Lincolnshire wider tyres are not a bad idea!

Comfort on the bike is a big deal on rides that length. I am in 2 minds as to how much discomfort is due to bad positioning on the bike or how much it is inevitable on a ride that length. I found that small break did make a big difference but I still don't think I have the perfect bike set up. It seems to be alright from the waist down but my back, neck and hands still bother me at times. I think I an going to need to do a little bit more experimentation!

Anyway it was a very satisfying experience and the fact that I was able to get through the FNRttC ride the following night showed that it did not completely clean me out. I am starting to get an idea of what real long distance cycling is all about!


----------



## sittingbull (18 May 2014)

BigGee said:


> You sound quite similar to me in that respect........


Remarkably so!............. I never got under 3 hours either, although I should have managed it comfortably based on my half marathon time. 10k road races were my preference although I did a fair bit of cross-country through the winter season. I've always been pretty lean though (as opposed to "a fairly big lump") and even now I'm only about half a stone over my racing weight, no point carrying around anything I don't need.

.............oh and er...........well done on the epic ride


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 May 2014)

Did my 7th and 8th 100 milers yesterday and today, not far now for double figures


----------



## rhm (28 May 2014)

Monday was a holiday (Memorial Day) so I celebrated by riding my century. I left the house at 5 AM. It was cold enough to wear gloves, and the day dawned slowly. The first dozen miles are more or less suburban; then the countryside opens up into farmland. From Cookstown down to Brown's Mills the road goes through a military reservation, and there's not much to see on either side of the road. After stopping for coffee, donuts, and bananas in Brown's Mills, I got into the real pine forest.





This is Mount Misery Road, a typical backwoods road through the pines. it's just sand, and at times tough going. It's hard to explain why, but I love these sand roads. 





A few miles later I got to road where Tim and I rode through the controlled burn in the woods. If you look close you'll see a lot of waist-high bushes on the right side of the road appear to be dead. These are blueberry bushes. I don't know if they'll recover, but everything else is flourishing.





By now sun was getting warm, and with the warmth of the sun the air became fragrant. It was lovely.

By 9 AM I was out of the pines and on my way home, but slowing down. Headwinds toward the end, and only a few miles from home my GPS told me I had to go another 9 miles before I'd complete a century! Feeling a fool for not having done an extra loop down in the pine barrens, I investigated an unpaved path I'd been curious about.


----------



## sittingbull (3 Jun 2014)

Sunday saw my qualifying ride for June. Perfect weather and a flat route was in the offing.

Hale Village is on many of my routes and it's quite common to see scarecrows in gardens and hedgerows at various times through the summer. This seems to tie in with fetes and a carnival. I'm not sure what this particular scarecrow was associated with but I stopped for a photo anyway.







It reminded me of a certain episode of Only Fools and Horses 

I crossed the Runcorn Bridge and rode on to Delamere Forest, then pretty much due south towards Whitchurch.

I was passing through Spurstow, munching away the miles when I saw some bullocks  in a field. One of which was looking out through the fence so I stopped for another pic, only he ran away before I'd got off the bike.






Conditions were excellent, probably the best this year and so I progressed, following the line and flying the CC flag.






A little after the 50 mile mark I had reached Wem and was rolling to a halt, about to turn back for the return leg, when the back end felt a little squidgy and lumpy. As per usual I rode on a little further, partly in denial, partly hoping it was just some mud on the tyre but it was getting worse. So I found a patch of grass, ate my sandwiches before I got oily, then set about things.






The return leg was event free with a pit-stop after 85 miles at a petrol station for a Coke and a bar of Fruit & Nut.

Another century done


----------



## sittingbull (8 Jun 2014)

Congratulations are in order @rb58 !!!!!!!!!!!!!
I've just noticed you've posted your 102nd century, I don't know when you reached 100 or whether you've mentioned it elsewhere.
Well done Sir !!!!!!!!! An incredible achievement. Inspirational.


----------



## HLaB (16 Jun 2014)

The photos still aren't up, so I'll post anyway. Did the Cairgorm Sportive again on Saturday. Bit of a contrast from earlier years though, p1shed overnight, the summit was still misty and it showered a bit on route so there was no repeat of the 46mph down the mountain, this year I didn't even hit 35mph (34.9mph) did reach 40mph on one of the foothills further down when the roads had dried out, however. I also wasn't in the best condition physically, still recovering from a heavy cold and I think I'd strained stomething on the back of my calf, it'd been waking me up at 3am everynight the week prior (a trip to a physio is in order I believe). Made a wrong clothing choice at the start, wore my montane featherlite, which was ideal going down the mountain in the mist but was a bit too hot when it started to dry out and I didn't want to stress my calf so I dropped of the pack quickly. To my suprise they came by shortly later, they'd took a wrong turning and told me they had dropped my brother who'd had a mechanical, so I waited for him and the two of us went round with a few folk trying to draft us. The mountain, contrary to what I was expecting after a couple of years in the flatlands and with a dodgy calf, wasn't that bad and I actually sailed up it my fastest time. That was helped by somebody joinining us and actually taking a turn, although I ended up dropping him halfway up. I think my HR tells the story a bit too high at the start when i was overheating and never even got above that on the Cairngorm climb. Did a lap of the carpark whilst waiting for my brother, thought I'd have time for a few more but chapeau to him he wasn't far behind, so I had to do a lap of Aviemore Hight Street to get my Ton.
Only the two of us stayed this year but I think we drank everyone else's quota of beer anyway, and watched football.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jun 2014)

June Imperial done today - http://www.strava.com/activities/154631982 - will post details in the your ride today thread


----------



## HLaB (17 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> June Imperial done today - http://www.strava.com/activities/154631982 - will post details in the your ride today thread


Cant get Strava at work but apart from the wind it was almost the perfect conditions, wel it was for my walk at lunchtime ;-)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jun 2014)

HLaB said:


> Cant get Strava at work but apart from the wind it was almost the perfect conditions, wel it was for my walk at lunchtime ;-)



Was great conditions, though I did struggle today, think the ride with the Scouts last night drained me


----------



## BigGee (27 Jun 2014)

Left it a bit late this month, been very busy at work and children at home doing A-levels have meant the house has been in a delicate state of balance. Anyway exams now over I was left with the options of today, with a crappy looking weather forecast, or Monday, which would be the day after 2 long day shifts at the weekend, but with a better forecast.

Reasoning that I might struggle for motivation in my tired state on Monday I took the chance and went today and was rewarded for my bravery by getting a completely dry ride! I took an elongated ride down to the seaside, planning on hitting the end of the road at Shoeburyness, before riding along the seafront then home via my usual post FNRttC route, via Leigh, Rayleigh, Wickford, Billericay and Brentwood before heading across that little bit of green belt that remains between Romford and London and home.

The Garmin was having one of those days though and was insisting on me going ways that seem a little counter intuitive. After I ignored it a couple of times, it got the huff and stopped giving me directions. I tried reloading the route again but it still was not having it so I gave up and navigated from memory. I did not quite make Shoeburyness though, probably no great tragedy, and came onto the seafront a bit further down. It was a nice day down there, if a bit breezy and there were lots of cyclist using the promenade cycle path. Children mainly, who I imagine were doing some kind of cycling proficiency test and lead to a few hairy moment as I came towards these large groups hogging the whole path, with teachers yelling at them to get into single file. Anyway accidents were avoided and before long I was off the prom and back onto the A13.

I had only ever done this ride early on a Saturday morning, post FNRttC, so I was not sure how the traffic would be. Fortunately it was not to bad and I made decent time, despite flagging a little towards the end. I have been a bit down on the mileage this month, due to the previously mentioned distractions and I certainly felt tired when I got home.

July is also looking busy for me, so I will try and get out early. A week on Saturday looks like the only free weekend day so am planning a ride down to Harwich to see the folks. After that it is off to the Commonwealth games in Glasgow at the end of the month and then the Ride LondonSurrey100 in August. I was hoping to get under the 6 hours for that, but judging by today, still a little bit of work to do there.


----------



## BigGee (5 Jul 2014)

July ride done today, a 101 mile spin down to see the parents in Harwich. I definitely prefer point to point rides, especially when you have a tailwind, which unsurprisingly gave me my fastest ride of the year. The downside was a couple of sharp soakings, but I would happily have taken them in exchange for the wind direction.

I did about 10 miles of Mondays TDF route between Epping and Fyfield. It all looks in good shape, villages done out in plenty of bunting etc, but from what I saw on TV this afternoon, it will take an awful lot to match the crowds and the enthusiasm of the folk in Yorkshire. It is coming within about half a mile of my house as well on Monday, so definitely looking forward to walking up the hill to watch it, but am now planning to get there a bit earlier!

I was hoping to get under the 6 hour mark for the Ride London Surrey event and so with some favourable weather, that is hopeful starting to look possible now, though I am going to struggle to get in to many long rides between now and then. I will just have to give it a lash and see how it goes.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jul 2014)

Planned to do my July imperial century this weekend. Got up on Saturday morning and the weather was crap and the forecast for today was good, so I decided to leave it until today, unfortunately on Friday night I was bit by a horsefly on my right knee, didn't think anything of it until Saturday afternoon when my right knee ballooned up and the skin burst and hasn't stopped oozing since . So the imperial is going to have to wait until next weekend, I might not even make the commute tomorrow!

Well done to anyone who has already bagged July.


----------



## sittingbull (6 Jul 2014)

Saturday saw my July qualifying ride. Good conditions with just a slight breeze made for a pleasant ride. I ventured to Mold, then on to Denbigh with the intention of turning tail just over the 50 mile mark. These are some of my favourite roads and I decided to venture off the breadcrumb trail and loop back through Ruthin. I wasn't bargaining on the steep climp back to Mold and was a little concerned I might add too many miles to the planned 105ish but "back to start" courtesy of Garmin saw me safely back to those roads I'd ventured out on earlier.

A sandwich stop in Denbigh:






Right on cue:






Admiring the view on the climb back to Mold:






July done and dusted


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jul 2014)

July done 103.2 miles, pretty flat route deliberately chosen as I was cream crackered from all the commuting - 500 mile week also ticked off. Fuller details in the your ride today thread

http://www.strava.com/activities/164820563


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jul 2014)

Well 7 months in and 8 members are still in the challenge (1 more then completed it last year) including @Supersuperleeds & @BigGee, both on their inaugural yearly challenge. Good going chaps, there's only 5 more rides to go.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jul 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Well 7 months in and 8 members are still in the challenge (1 more then completed it last year) including @Supersuperleeds & @BigGee, both on their inaugural yearly challenge. Good going chaps, there's only 5 more rides to go.




I'm determined to get that star in my sig 

Out of interest which months do the regulars find the hardest?


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm determined to get that star in my sig
> 
> Out of interest which months do the regulars find the hardest?




Well for a few of us we have the monthly FNR's (Friday Night Ride to the Coast) between March and November which knocks those months out quite easy. So that leaves the dark months, January, February and December to do so as with everyone else I guess they are the hardest. BUT.. any month is hard if you don't get the good weather breaks or the time to fit in a ride.


----------



## rb58 (2 Aug 2014)

Had half a plan to try and squeeze a century in this weekend before my holiday, so when I woke early I decided to do it today. Headed on my usual route to Tiptree and made good progress, arriving with the average over 17.5mph. The return leg was something different - more rolling and a headwind dragged the average down, so by the time I got home it was 16.7mph. Still, very pleased with that. One visitation and it was the first time ever I've see a snake crossing the road. I did a double-take I can tell you!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Aug 2014)

Only going to get one chance this month and that was today, thankfully the weather was fine, apart from the brutal Westerly wind. Anyway it is done, 8 down 4 to go. Will post full details in the your ride today thread

http://www.strava.com/activities/177648670


----------



## BigGee (10 Aug 2014)

Well did the RideLondonSurrey today, meant to be 100 miles but ended up being cut to 86 miles due to the appalling weather. I was a bit disappointed about that, as I fancied the full route with the climbs of Leith and Box Hills which I have never done. However it was not to be this time and I can kind of see why it was done as the weather was atrocious and the forecast if anything was worse.

So I tried to hide my disappointment and headed of at 06.35 into the very odd experience of riding through the centre of London on closed roads. It was certainly fast, I was averaging nearly 20mph over the first 10 miles and still they were flying past! Luckily the roads were wide and the start was impeccably organised so there was room for that to happen. Luckily the start was dry as it would have been much more challenging if we had been standing around in the rain for best part of an hour before heading off. I even took off my waterproof before heading out. It did not stay off for long though!

Once the rain started it did not really stop, it was either torrential or biblical. There were also areas of flooding with water up to my axle more than once. It was not cold though and plenty rode through it without any rain gear at all. It became more of an issue out in the surrey hills with some slightly hairy descents, not helped at times by some poorish riding. Most of the culprits of this were the cycling clubs who were trying to keep together and ride a pace line and at times did some pretty dodgy overtaking/undertaking to achieve that. You definitely needed your wits about you but fortunately all I saw were a couple of minor spills and no one hurt. I had my own squeaky bum moment when I hit a cats eye on a fast descent, that I only saw at the very last moment and almost lost my front wheel. Fortunately I managed to stay upright and it reminded me to take more care.

I did not really know what kind of time I could do on a closed road circuit. Faster than usual I was hoping and I was keen to give it a lash and see. I was hoping to get under 6 hours and my 4.38 for the 86 miles would have meant that I would have comfortably achieved that. All in all I was pretty pleased. I finished with plenty left in the tank and enough energy in me to enjoy the moment, which I know from running marathons in the past, when you completely empty yourself, the moment can certainly pass you by.

I can't fault the organisation, the start and the marshalling was impeccable, sharp corners and floods were all well telegraphed and safely negotiated. In years to come this event will come to rival the London Marathon, I am watching the TV coverage and even that is so much better this year. But above all, it is just a fantastic experience to be able to ride through a car free London, particularly as I live here and regularly ride these roads whilst sharing them with traffic. Because of the route truncation, I have clearly got some unfinished business as well. I intend to be back again.


----------



## StuAff (10 Aug 2014)

Yup, still blowy down here...decided to get mine out of the way last Sunday, even though I was out Saturday night, in view of the long range forecast....glad I did!


----------



## Fubar (12 Aug 2014)

Would anyone object if I start logging century rides from now? I know it won't count for anything but I did the same last year with the 100k rides from August and used it as a motivator to get them in - I've done July's, have August's scheduled and a possible for September - hopefully then I can aim to do 1 per month through the winter!


----------



## ianrauk (12 Aug 2014)

@Fubar Fire away.
Will be a good motivator for you for 2015 challenge.


----------



## Fubar (12 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> @Fubar Fire away.
> Will be a good motivator for you for 2015 challenge.



Nice one, cheers!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> @Fubar Fire away.
> Will be a good motivator for you for 2015 challenge.



2015? Does that mean I've got to do this all again next year?


----------



## ianrauk (12 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 2015? Does that mean I've got to do this all again next year?




and the year after that too...


----------



## jayonabike (12 Aug 2014)

I'm up for this next year as well. Roll on January!


----------



## Fubar (12 Aug 2014)

jayonabike said:


> I'm up for this next year as well. Roll on January!



Start now so come January it's "expected".


----------



## Strathlubnaig (12 Aug 2014)

How do the imperial century chasers up in Scotland find the going with the short winter days ?


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> @Fubar Fire away.
> Will be a good motivator for you for 2015 challenge.


 
Ah! I thought it was strictly year-by-year. I have plans for next year, but if you're allowed to start mid year that gives me an extra bit of incentive for my ride back from Whitstable. I already have Sept and Oct centuries scheduled. That just leaves the cold months.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Aug 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ah! I thought it was strictly year-by-year. I have plans for next year, but if you're allowed to start mid year that gives me an extra bit of incentive for my ride back from Whitstable. I already have Sept and Oct centuries scheduled. That just leaves the cold months.




No it's not a start mid year. It's just to allow people to build up to next years challenge.
There will be no star for eg August 2014 to August 2015, it's strictly January to December.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> No it's not a start mid year. It's just to allow people to build up to next years challenge.
> There will be no star for eg August 2014 to August 2015, it's strictly January to December.


 
So I need to wait until 2015's thread starts before logging rides? Sorry, got my wires crossed.

Oh well. No matter, I'll be doing them anyway.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Aug 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> So I need to wait until 2015's thread starts before logging rides? Sorry, got my wires crossed.
> 
> Oh well. No matter, I'll be doing them anyway.




You can log rides if you wish, but as I said the challenge runs from January to December.


----------



## Fubar (12 Aug 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> How do the imperial century chasers up in Scotland find the going with the short winter days ?



Be interesting, tell you in March!


----------



## Fubar (12 Aug 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ah! I thought it was strictly year-by-year. I have plans for next year, but if you're allowed to start mid year that gives me an extra bit of incentive for my ride back from Whitstable. I already have Sept and Oct centuries scheduled. That just leaves the cold months.



As I said below it doesn't count for anything logging the rides from now until the end of the year, I'm just using it to motivate me to get into the habit of planning a 100M ride every month - started the 100k Challenge in July last year but only Jan-Dec 2014 rides count.



Fubar said:


> Would anyone object if I start logging century rides from now? *I know it won't count for anything* but I did the same last year with the 100k rides from August and used it as a motivator to get them in - I've done July's, have August's scheduled and a possible for September - hopefully then I can aim to do 1 per month through the winter!


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> You can log rides if you wish, but as I said the challenge runs from January to December.


 
Ah, right. But it's OK for me to barge in during August and start logging. Just don't expect a pat on the back until Dec 2015.

That's OK. I'll award myself a gold star with knobs on for each one that I log.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (12 Aug 2014)

Fubar said:


> Be interesting, tell you in March!


Yes, I guess I was just thinking I need 6 hours to nail a 100 miler these days, so need to be out the door pretty sharpish in those short daylight months. Pick a sunny day.


----------



## Fubar (12 Aug 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Yes, I guess I was just thinking I need 6 hours to nail a 100 miler these days, so need to be out the door pretty sharpish in those short daylight months. Pick a sunny day.



Me too, be interesting once it hits Oct/Nov/Dec - especially in the bad stuff!


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Aug 2014)

I've decided against logging my Aug-Dec rides. I'm going to treat it as a kind of private "qualifying". I'll only attempt 2015 if I can do these 5.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Aug 2014)

@sittingbull

How you getting on with your weekly 100+ milers bud? How many you up to now?

We are done for August except your good self..


----------



## sittingbull (19 Aug 2014)

Nice of you to ask 
I got up to 19 consecutive weekends of 100s with a single midweek 100 thrown in too 

Due to factors outside of cycling, which were (and still are) making cycling difficult I've had a break of 6 weeks off the bike now.
I've been thinking about a few easy rides before an August century attempt although I'll have to see how things pan out.
I'm out of my routine and have been for some time now. Sorry if this sounds a little cryptic.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Aug 2014)

sittingbull said:


> Nice of you to ask
> I got up to 19 consecutive weekends of 100s with a single midweek 100 thrown in too
> 
> Due to factors outside of cycling, which were (and still are) making cycling difficult I've had a break of 6 weeks off the bike now.
> ...




Nice one SB.. 19 100's in a row.. brilliant stuff.
That will be very tough to beat and I'm certainly not going to be able to do it this year.

Sorry to hear about you being off the bike. Sincerely hope you can squeeze in August's century before month end.


----------



## sittingbull (26 Aug 2014)

Well I've had a few easy rides, nothing over 25 miles but averaging around 16mph.

The "plan" if there is one is to back off a little and get around in one piece. I've got some routes plotted but need to try to find a flattish one as my front mech spring failed last week. I can upshift but downshifting involves fingers which is never good  I've been leaving it on the 42T ring. I may be able to replace it.

I think the fat lady has started her vocal warm-ups 

EDIT: I have a triple again


----------



## sittingbull (31 Aug 2014)

By the skin of my teeth I got August's qualifying ride in yesterday 

The pace was slow and steady which saw me comfortably to 70 miles, over the next 35 miles I maintained the pace but it was a LOT harder mentally and physically. Conditions started off perfect but showers crept in, I dried out once but after the second soaking I remained wet.

I headed N/NE through the Ribble Valley to Whalley and by chance the route was fairly traffic free and scenic without any unscheduled off-roading as has happened previously 

Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## ianrauk (31 Aug 2014)

Well done @sittingbull


----------



## rb58 (31 Aug 2014)

sittingbull said:


> By the skin of my teeth I got August's qualifying ride in yesterday


Chapeau!


----------



## StuAff (31 Aug 2014)

sittingbull said:


> By the skin of my teeth I got August's qualifying ride in yesterday
> 
> The pace was slow and steady which saw me comfortably to 70 miles, over the next 35 miles I maintained the pace but it was a LOT harder mentally and physically. Conditions started off perfect but showers crept in, I dried out once but after the second soaking I remained wet.
> 
> ...


Well done!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Sep 2014)

Septembers done nice and early, a tad over 158 miles, beats my previous best by 30 miles, I think Oct - Dec will all be bang on 100.

Will post full details in the my ride today thread

http://www.strava.com/activities/189746335


----------



## rb58 (4 Sep 2014)

Nice one. I was hoping tomorrow night's informal FNRttC Brighton (and back) would give me the September ride, but I've had to bail from that due to an early start for my daughter's birthday celebrations on Saturday. But the weather is looking favourable for Sunday, so I shall try and get out then.


----------



## Trickedem (6 Sep 2014)

I did the Cycle Chat night ride to Brighton plus rode up to London and back from Brighton. Happy but knackered!
http://www.strava.com/activities/190601425


----------



## Fubar (8 Sep 2014)

Septembers' 100M: http://www.strava.com/activities/190640909

Still trying to figure out if I like these 100-mile efforts...


----------



## ianrauk (8 Sep 2014)

Fubar said:


> Septembers' 100M: http://www.strava.com/activities/190640909
> 
> Still trying to figure out if I like these 100-mile efforts...




They are certainly not for everyone. It can be a long day on the bike, especially if the weather is not great. And for me, when I am 100+ miler solo riding I soon get very bored of my own company which makes things even harder.


----------



## Fubar (8 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> They are certainly not for everyone. It can be a long day on the bike, especially if the weather is not great. And for me, when I am 100+ miler solo rising I soon get very bored of my own company which makes things even harder.



I don't mind being on my own but I find over the longer distance doubts start to creep in and I really have to work to get rid of them - easier in a group as you can just blame everyone else (silently). I actually enjoyed the ride much more than the last time I did it (March) when I had to be dragged home, and once I get past the halfway point I know it's really just a case of clinging on - just not convinced yet I can motivate myself to manage one per month.


----------



## rb58 (21 Sep 2014)

September's in the bag. @ianrauk and I got the last train out of Kings Cross on Friday night, got off at Doncaster and met up with two ladies from my gym who had travelled up on an earlier train before we all cycled back to South East London. It was a warm night (and dry, despite the forecasts) and our route (partly courtesy of @Davywalnuts a couple of years ago) was the flattest I've ever ridden - there was a slight kick up into Lincoln, but that was it for the first 150 miles. Dead pan flat. After a brief stop at a 24 hour petrol station in Lincoln, we left town via a couple of very dark cycle paths and on to Spalding and a very early McDonalds breakfast, then Chatteris for a second breakfast. Cambridge came and went before we tackled the rolling hills leading into Ware. After a break in Costa we tackled the last 28 miles to the Woolwich ferry, which frankly were awful. Narrow, winding roads with impatient drivers through the Lea Valley and a couple of tough hills before we hit the north London traffic. Nevertheless we made it to the ferry exactly on schedule at 6pm. Twenty minutes later I was home and in the shower, having ridden 217 miles in 18 hours at just under 15mph moving average.

I was surprised at how hard flat lands riding can be. There was no wind to speak off, and without any climbs to get you out the saddle, or descents to allow freewheeling, the constant pedalling and being sat in the saddle for such a long time brings its own difficulties. I think all four of us found the last ten miles into Spalding just before dawn quite challenging.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Sep 2014)

rb58 said:


> September's in the bag. @ianrauk and I got the last train out of Kings Cross on Friday night, got off at Doncaster and met up with two ladies from my gym who had travelled up on an earlier train before we all cycled back to South East London. It was a warm night (and dry, despite the forecasts) and our route (partly courtesy of @Davywalnuts a couple of years ago) was the flattest I've ever ridden - there was a slight kick up into Lincoln, but that was it for the first 150 miles. Dead pan flat. After a brief stop at a 24 hour petrol station in Lincoln, we left town via a couple of very dark cycle paths and on to Spalding and a very early McDonalds breakfast, then Chatteris for a second breakfast. Cambridge came and went before we tackled the rolling hills leading into Ware. After a break in Costa we tackled the last 28 miles to the Woolwich ferry, which frankly were awful. Narrow, winding roads with impatient drivers through the Lea Valley and a couple of tough hills before we hit the north London traffic. Nevertheless we made it to the ferry exactly on schedule at 6pm. Twenty minutes later I was home and in the shower, having ridden 217 miles in 18 hours at just under 15mph moving average.
> 
> I was surprised at how hard flat lands riding can be. There was no wind to speak off, and without any climbs to get you out the saddle, or descents to allow freewheeling, the constant pedalling and being sat in the saddle for such a long time brings its own difficulties. I think all four of us found the last ten miles into Spalding just before dawn quite challenging.



Cracking ride! One of my centuries was to Spalding and back and agree about the really flat stuff being challenging and I'd only done 50 miles when I got there, much kudos to you all


----------



## sittingbull (22 Sep 2014)

Well done @rb58 and & @ianrauk, some superb riding!

Sunday saw my September century, nowhere near 217 miles but enough to qualify 

Following one of my usual routes over the Runcorn bridge and through Chester with photo stops at Trevor and again 5 miles later on reaching Llangollen which was my turn around point. I'm not in shape to do justice to the Horseshoe Pass so left it alone on this occasion. It was a good steady pace despite the Welsh climbs.

Trevor:













Llangollen:


----------



## BigGee (28 Sep 2014)

Well a bit late this month, but finally got it done today. Since the euphoria of doing the RideLondon back in august, I have found myself struggling a bit for motivation, that and the need to get three kids all packed up and off to university again has meant I have done a lot more miles on motorways than in the saddle recently. August and September have turned out to be two of my lower mileage months of the year.

Actually this is one of the reasons that I have really enjoyed doing this challenge, because without it, I very much doubt that I would have been out there today, nor on some of the other more miserable rides earlier in the year. Having done 9 out of 12 now, there is no way I want to let it slip away now!

I definitely peaked physically for the ride in august and I had a feeling that today might be quite hard, it is amazing how quickly the body gets unused to sitting on the saddle of a bike for 6-7 hours. The ride itself was lovely though and I would thoroughly recommend it to anyone who fancies a ride in this neck of the woods. The first bit through Hertfordshire is actually quite hilly and tough, it then flattens out into Cambridgeshire before starting to roll a bit as you head back to home, though not as bad as at the beginning. It was a very quiet ride, with hardly any traffic until I hit Harlow on the homeward leg and even that was manageable. Once the early morning mist had burnt off, which was surprisingly thick for the first hour and a half or so, it turned into a beautiful day, hitting 23 degrees with nothing more than a light breeze to cool you down. I was pretty hot by the time I got home.

As I suspected I did find it quite hard. I did not pace it very well, getting carried away and going off way to fast. That and the early hills took their toll and I lost a lot of speed after half way. When the road started to go up and down again, I was not going upwards very well. I just had to slow down and eventually I found my rhythm again. I finished in not to bad shape even if I was a little bit uncomfortable.

Anyway, now I am back in the saddle I will try and get the October one off next weekend. I am also hoping to do the last 2 FNRttC's, so am hoping that now I have had my mid season sabbatical, I can have a stronger end to the year.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Sep 2014)

Nice one Gee.
And with the 2 FNR's it means we'll be on the home leg before we know it.


----------



## rb58 (28 Sep 2014)

Maybe we should have a celebratory December ride for all those still in it? Start and end points that suit the majority might be hard though.....


----------



## sittingbull (6 Oct 2014)

Three dead badgers .... and one steam roller  later I had October's century in the bag 

Sunday's weather was kind, albeit with a bit of a headwind on the outward leg, but it favoured me on the return.


This is the second steam engine I've encountered in recent weeks:







On reaching the Shropshire/Staffordshire border with 51 miles covered it was time for a U-turn:







"Flame-resistant fluffy lawnmowers for sale", makes a change from "Free Range Eggs for sale":






Roll on November........


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Oct 2014)

October done, but not exactly planned.

I had planned to do it yesterday, got up at 04:45, turned the TV on and weather forecast said it was going to throw it down all morning, but Sunday was going to be dry, so ditched the ride, stayed up watching crap TV until it got light, turned out to be a lovely morning so got the pond in the garden a bit further advanced. (It was leaking so I decided to empty it and make it a bit bigger )

Anyway our lass decided that we would be going for our usual Sunday morning pootle so I got up again at 04:45 with the intention of getting in 45-50 miles before our pootle so that I would finish the week on 300 miles. Was very foggy and very cold, brakes were next to useless (I have the new pads, just haven't fitted them yet!) but despite all this I was maintaining a decent pace and squeezed in 57 miles. Get home put the road bike away, get the hybrid out and away we go for our pootle. When we get home I have done 88 miles so a quick call of nature and I continued on the hybrid.

Not a pretty route, fairly flat and very slow but 10 down 2 to go 

http://www.strava.com/activities/206427704


----------



## StuAff (12 Oct 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> October done, but not exactly planned.
> 
> I had planned to do it yesterday, got up at 04:45, turned the TV on and weather forecast said it was going to throw it down all morning, but Sunday was going to be dry, so ditched the ride, stayed up watching crap TV until it got light, turned out to be a lovely morning so got the pond in the garden a bit further advanced. (It was leaking so I decided to empty it and make it a bit bigger )
> 
> ...


Very slow? By your standards, maybe.......!


----------



## HLaB (19 Oct 2014)

October's done, well it was done last week but I forgot to post ended up doing another and hopefully I'll get another in next week :-)


----------



## Fubar (20 Oct 2014)

October's done also (of my shortened year), CC Ecosse Round the Tay ride plus riding to the start and then back home again: http://www.strava.com/activities/208792437

Last 10 miles legs were burst, glad I got the miles in before Sunday's armageddon weather - still not sure I'll keep up the 100 milers though!


----------



## BigGee (23 Oct 2014)

Looks like I am bringing up the rear for October as most months! Anyway took advantage of a lovely day to get it in today, out to Tiptree to smell the jam! I was not feeling my best but enjoyed the first 60-70 miles but flagged a bit towards the end, especially when the head wind got up a little. Nice quiet roads out there though, I meet a couple of old boys from Southend, who knew the lie of the land and took me on a slightly more user friendly route for a bit which was nice. Once I left them behind though I just had to grind it all the way home.

Anyway just 2 more to go, so the end is in sight. I don't think I have ever done a true 12 month cycling season before which probably explains why I have been finding it a bit harder towards the end. I certainly have enjoyed doing it though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Oct 2014)

BigGee said:


> Looks like I am bringing up the rear for October as most months! Anyway took advantage of a lovely day to get it in today, out to Tiptree to smell the jam! I was not feeling my best but enjoyed the first 60-70 miles but flagged a bit towards the end, especially when the head wind got up a little. Nice quiet roads out there though, I meet a couple of old boys from Southend, who knew the lie of the land and took me on a slightly more user friendly route for a bit which was nice. Once I left them behind though I just had to grind it all the way home.
> 
> Anyway just 2 more to go, so the end is in sight. I don't think I have ever done a true 12 month cycling season before which probably explains why I have been finding it a bit harder towards the end. I certainly have enjoyed doing it though.



Who cares when you do it as long as you get it done. (Getting my excuse in early for the inevitable late dash to get December done!)


----------



## HLaB (1 Nov 2014)

Decided to get my banker in early this month. The usual Saturday ride although folk decided to cut it short, it had been pretty rank in the morning but it was turning into a beautiful day and I knew I needed something from a LBS, so I nipped home to grab a 2nd tube (p'tured in the morning) and a banana sandwich before taking the direct route to the shop.


----------



## BigGee (8 Nov 2014)

11 down and 1 to go. see report in the FNRttC Southend write up. Felt much better this month, back in the grove, makes me wonder if I was not just a lttle bit under the weather last month. I am having some surgery on 10th Dec and will be off the bike for a month, so I am only going to get one window next month. However having come this far!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Nov 2014)

November done and dusted, one to go. Was pretty much perfect weather conditions considering it is mid November. Did a route I had planned for October and then didn't use, made a nice change to follow a route without remembering exactly which way the route went. Though there was one point at around 85 miles were I knew ahead I would hit a junction and the left turn would give me a hard hill to do (for me!) and a right turn would be much easier, was very relieved when the mapping got to the junction and showed me to the right.


http://www.strava.com/activities/219432674


----------



## Norry1 (15 Nov 2014)

I managed the set in 2013 but haven't attempted 2014. I plan to get back on it next year so will start planning my Jan and Feb rides soon


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2014)

The problem for me is that at my current level of fitness, my local hilly routes would take me 10+ hours and I'm not sure that I could face that Nov-Feb. 

If the weather is good in January, I might have a go, but I suspect it will be metrics for me! 

Hmm - I just checked - just under 10 hours of riding time from twilight to twilight in mid-January.If we get clear, dry, ice-free conditions, _maybe_ ...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Nov 2014)

ColinJ said:


> The problem for me is that at my current level of fitness, my local hilly routes would take me 10+ hours and I'm not sure that I could face that Nov-Feb.
> 
> If the weather is good in January, I might have a go, but I suspect it will be metrics for me!
> 
> Hmm - I just checked - just under 10 hours of riding time from twilight to twilight in mid-January.If we get clear, dry, ice-free conditions, _maybe_ ...



Sounds like a good excuse to have a weekend away every month and visit some flat areas


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Sounds like a good excuse to have a weekend away every month and visit some flat areas


I don't really have a lot of money for weekends away ... There are always YHs but then there is travelling to get to them. Hmm - if I were going to cycle to the YHs, then I might as well ride there and back and avoid staying in the YH at all! 

I could probably come up with a 100 mile route without too much climbing on it, as long as I was prepared to do more A-road riding than normal!


----------



## ianrauk (15 Nov 2014)

Norry1 said:


> I managed the set in 2013 but haven't attempted 2014. I plan to get back on it next year so will start planning my Jan and Feb rides soon




Be good to have you back in the fold....


----------



## nickyboy (16 Nov 2014)

In a shameless plug for a ride I'm organising for April 2015

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/a-ride-to-n-wales-seaside-next-spring.168795/

Manchester to Llandudno by the route I've planned is about 96 miles. Should be straightforward for anyone joining me to sneak an extra 4 miles on to get the century. And at only 2.400ft of climbing it should be pretty easy going


----------



## Trickedem (23 Nov 2014)

Tough ride today. http://www.strava.com/activities/222446361 it was absolutely p**sing down all day and the lanes were very flooded. This was my last chance to stay in the game as I am busy next week. So i'm glad to get it over and done with. I was wearing army surplus gortex overmitts and trousers, but after about 5 hours I was soaked, but at least I stayed relativley warm.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Nov 2014)

Massive kudos @Trickedem . It hasn't stopped raining all day. Was thinking about you as the hours passed. Good on you mate. Just Decembers to go.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Nov 2014)

@sittingbull . Just waiting for your November ride to be added bud. Hope you will make it.


----------



## StuAff (23 Nov 2014)

Trickedem said:


> Tough ride today. http://www.strava.com/activities/222446361 it was absolutely p**sing down all day and the lanes were very flooded. This was my last chance to stay in the game as I am busy next week. So i'm glad to get it over and done with. I was wearing army surplus gortex overmitts and trousers, but after about 5 hours I was soaked, but at least I stayed relativley warm.


Chapeau. Was out Friday night [Hummers' night ride to Pompey, met up with them at Surbiton], rained on and off all night. And out last night (gig in Southampton), and oh joy it was raining again....


----------



## rb58 (23 Nov 2014)

Top job @Trickedem . I could hear the rain rattling the windows all day and was wondering how you were getting on.

Better get on and clean your bike now.....


----------



## sittingbull (25 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> @sittingbull . Just waiting for your November ride to be added bud. Hope you will make it.


Thanks 

It's in the bag! Will post up some details, the odd pic and update my GPS plots tonight. It was a cold one


----------



## ianrauk (25 Nov 2014)

sittingbull said:


> Thanks
> 
> It's in the bag! Will post up some details, the odd pic and update my GPS plots tonight. It was a cold one




Good to hear


----------



## sittingbull (25 Nov 2014)

It was Sunday, early afternoon. Conditions were near perfect, bright sunshine, no wind, just a slight chill in the air. I'd ridden most days in the week and saw no reason to layer up any more than I already had. Hebden Bridge was my target destination, one of my favourite routes from last year.

It took me a while to break free of the city, traffic lights and the 'burbs. I was well into the ride when after a left turn I was presented with a fabulous descent and a hint of what was to come in the distance:







I'd decided to ditch the Cateye speedo in favour of another light. As I was following the Garmin breadcrumb trail I mostly had no idea of pace or distance which was strangely liberating. I did click through the Garmin screens a few times and I was going well at around 16.5mph.

Then the daylight started to go and I was progressively climbing. When I stopped for a sandwich at 5pm I was already cold, it was pitch black and I was in the middle of nowhere:






My bike is leaning against a fence this side of the signpost, the reflective strip can just be seen on the tailpack as can the STI lever against the signpost. The red "light" is actually the camera flash off a roadside post further up the road. Anyway I took the next left and knew a truly superb descent awaited me. The only trouble was that it had become so cold that I had to ride with one hand alternatively behind my back to maintain the circulation. To keep the wind-chill to a minimum I kept my speed as low as possible. For the first time ever I was hoping for an uphill section to slow me down and generate a little heat. With a week to go for a qualifying ride I would have bailed at any opportunity in the next 15 miles. I still had over 60 miles to go.

After a few complete stops to regain some circulation and feeling and when most of the descending was over I realised it was a degree or so warmer and that was enough to make the ride home bearable. I saw one gritter on the road and judging by the amount of crackling and popping as I rode along more were in evidence.

I guess this is what makes the Challenge a challenge.

One to go


----------



## sittingbull (2 Dec 2014)

Monday saw my final qualifying ride in this year's Challenge 

I had an extra layer, thicker gloves and some overshoes. I was a little too warm for the first half of the ride but glad of them later. My route was heading NE towards Burnley.

43 miles into the ride I stopped for some food in Ramsbottom town centre:






I carried on to a little beyond 50 miles and turned around near to Clowbridge Reservoir in Burnley. My speed was dropping off as I was trundling along, I'm still not used to not having a constant display in front of me, but of course centuries are about more than that. A light misty drizzle started to fall with 20 miles to go, then it became heavier resulting in a wet ride.

The satisfaction at completing 2 years of regular centuries is immense  Thanks for the support along the way and good luck with that final qualifying ride


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2014)

Nice one @sittingbull . That's great going and really good to get it in nice and early. The first of the challengers to finish. Chapeu Sir.
Here... have another one of these for your efforts


----------



## sittingbull (2 Dec 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Nice one @sittingbull . That's great going and really good to get it in nice and early. The first of the challengers to finish. Chapeu Sir.
> Here... have another one of these for your efforts


Nice and early indeed, I considered going over the weekend but by waiting a day or so it was a qualifier 

Thank you kindly, the



shall be "worn" with pride


----------



## sittingbull (2 Dec 2014)

My second



is proving somewhat difficult to insert in my signature due to:

*The following error occurred:*
Your signature may only have 1 image(s).

Any pointers please on what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2014)

sittingbull said:


> My second
> 
> 
> 
> ...




PM Shaun, he'll sort for you.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2014)

sittingbull said:


> It was Sunday, early afternoon. Conditions were near perfect, bright sunshine, no wind, just a slight chill in the air. I'd ridden most days in the week and saw no reason to layer up any more than I already had. Hebden Bridge was my target destination, one of my favourite routes from last year.
> 
> It took me a while to break free of the city, traffic lights and the 'burbs. I was well into the ride when after a left turn I was presented with a fabulous descent and a hint of what was to come in the distance:
> 
> ...


Well done on completing the challenge again. 

I did that descent in sunshine this afternoon and it was damn cold - I wouldn't fancy doing it in the dark on a cold evening!


----------



## sittingbull (2 Dec 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Well done on completing the challenge again.
> 
> I did that descent in sunshine this afternoon and it was damn cold - I wouldn't fancy doing it in the dark on a cold evening!


Thank you  and yes I've never been so cold on a bike


----------



## Shaun (2 Dec 2014)

ianrauk said:


> PM Shaun, he'll sort for you.



Sorted.


----------



## Fubar (3 Dec 2014)

sittingbull said:


> Monday saw my final qualifying ride in this year's Challenge
> 
> I had an extra layer, thicker gloves and some overshoes. I was a little too warm for the first half of the ride but glad of them later. My route was heading NE towards Burnley.
> 
> ...



Well done! If I had a hat I would tip it to you Sir!!


----------



## ianrauk (6 Dec 2014)

3 of us completed the 2014 Century a month challenge today. Myself, @rb58 and @Trickedem . A Kent and Surrey loop. I was a bit worried when leaving the house at 7.30am this morning as there was frost on the road. Last time (back in Feb) I went out in the same conditions I went arse over tit just out side my front door. So thought best to take things a little easier. It was a bright, cold, crisp morning. When the sun broke from the horizon it was a lovely sight after gawd know's how many previous days of maudlin grey drizzle.

There were patches of ice and frost on some of the Kent lanes but most of them were dry at least.. Well those that had car traffic. Hitting some of the more out of the way routes, they were very mucky indeed. Still in places having to take it a little easy until the morning's sun had melted the last of the nights frosts. It was still cold but the cycling kept the chill at bay.






Hollingbourne Hill, for those that know it is a killer. It's a long hill that starts off pretty easy but soon ramps up. This is the 13 day in a row of cycling so my legs were really feeling the burn on the climb. There was nothing I could do except keep it in the lowest gear and winch my way up....slowly.

From the top of Hollingbourne, what goes up, must come down. The pain of the climb was soon forgotten with a wonderful long descent down Stede Hill and from there it was 20 miles there or thereabout a level/down hill ride to Yalding for the halfway stop, where egg and bacon sarnies, beans on toast, mugs of tea, cans of coke and a kit kat fed the hungry trio.

So back on the road for the second half of the ride. I usually do this ride on a Sunday. Being a Saturday meant that some of the roads were much busier then usual with a higher ratio of numpty motons. But it didn't spoil the enjoyment of cruising along dry country lanes for mile after mile whilst mixing it up every now and then with some fast flowing A & B roads.

We left rb58 at Four Elms as he was heading north and over the downs to home whilst myself and Trickedem carried on west through Surrey to meet up with the A23 and the last leg north towards home.






So 108 miles for the day. 2014's challenge completed. the 4th year in a row for the 3 of us.





Roll on 2015's Century A Month Challenge... it's only a couple of weeks away


----------



## HLaB (6 Dec 2014)

A lot more adventurous and planned than me @ianrauk I just went out with the club for 63miles and after a quick banana sandwich, took advantage of the good weather for another 46miles.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Dec 2014)

OKey Dokey I have posted up a new thread for the 2015 challenge.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Dec 2014)

ianrauk said:


> OKey Dokey I have posted up a new thread for the 2015 challenge.



I haven't even done December yet. Talk about pressure!


----------



## ianrauk (6 Dec 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I haven't even done December yet. Talk about pressure!


----------



## StuAff (6 Dec 2014)

ianrauk said:


> 3 of us completed the 2014 Century a month challenge today. Myself, @rb58 and @Trickedem .


And so did I..
As a cursory look at the elapsed time on the stats will show, this was a toughie. Eleven hours door to door. I'd looked at the forecast for the weekend, tomorrow looked warmer but rather blowy, and the early forecast for next weekend was much the same. So I decided to get the ton done and dusted at the earliest opportunity. The hardest ride I've done for quite a while- an early stop at a level crossing brought the average down below 11 mph, and it never recovered. I wasn't that cold, but I never really warmed up either, and even when I should have had a tailwind, it remained mythical. With the benefit of hindsight, an easier route and putting up with a headwind might have been less difficult, and I didn't get the fuelling right (apart from a lunchtime sandwich, a banana and a gel, and that was it). So started slow, speeded up ever so slightly after lunch, then slowed down again as the temperature dropped. Speed not helped by my visit to Winchester (navigation round there makes Guildford/Basingstoke/Southampton look like a piece of cake, particularly if you want to avoid certain nasty A roads..and you really do). I at least fared better than the Garmin. Got the low battery warning on the run in to Winchester, thought it might well last three or four hours, as it has before, but no, it conked out just after leaving town. I did have my battery pack, but the necessary plug was still at home...aargh. Logged the rest of the ride with the phone (kept nice and warm in my back pocket). Eventually made it home just after seven. Stiff, knackered, but it was still better than overtime at work (though I'm doing some tomorrow).
A mere third complete challenge year for me....


----------



## sittingbull (7 Dec 2014)

Well done @ianrauk , @rb58, @Trickedem, @HLaB and @StuAff ........SUPERB! 

3 or 4 consecutive years is truly remarkable 

No pressure yet @Supersuperleeds, @BigGee, good luck


----------



## BigGee (7 Dec 2014)

Well I went out today as well, despite the forecast, though it turned out not that bad. Unfortunately it all went Pete Tong.

I left at 07.00 in the dark and the first 25 miles went uneventfully, then the fairy visited, front wheel puncture! I took the tube out and it did not look very patchable, being right by the valve, so I put my spare tube in. I took the opportunity to have a bit of a snack and while I was standing there admiring the view, the tyre let go with an almighty bang! I only had one spare, so was forced to go back and try and patch the original one. As I suspected it did not hold and so I had to limp into Bishops Stortford, stopping to pump it up again several times along the way. Clearly it was not going to get me around another 70 miles and as any route out of that town leads to the middle of nowhere for several miles I decided that I had to abandon ship.

The moral of the story here is of course always carry two spare tubes and the even more annoying thing is that I always do. I actually got my first puncture of the year last week and I was obviously a bit blasé about it and did not replace the tube that I used. Not a mistake that I will ever make again!

This has put me in a difficult spot now. This was pretty much going to be my only opportunity this month. I have actually got some minor surgery scheduled for this Wednesday. I had actually put it off for a couple of months to let me finish the challenge. I am working Monday and Tuesday, so will not get another crack before and the suggested time off the bike after is 4 weeks.

I will wait and see how it goes, as that 4 weeks may be a bit generous, so there remains an outside chance of having one final go at the end of the month. otherwise it seems that I may have stumbled at the final hurdle, which is a little bit annoying to say the least.

Well done to all those who have made it and good luck to those still to go. If it does not work out for me, well there is always next year!


----------



## Trickedem (7 Dec 2014)

BigGee said:


> Well I went out today as well, despite the forecast, though it turned out not that bad. Unfortunately it all went Pete Tong.
> 
> 
> I will wait and see how it goes, as that 4 weeks may be a bit generous, so there remains an outside chance of having one final go at the end of the month. otherwise it seems that I may have stumbled at the final hurdle, which is a little bit annoying to say the least.
> ...


Hope the op goes well and fingers crossed for you doing this at the end of the month.


----------



## Jon George (8 Dec 2014)

Okay, I'm sitting here after having imbibed a few shots of malt and I'm seriously considering going for this for 2015. I'll be in touch ...


----------



## rb58 (8 Dec 2014)

BigGee said:


> Well I went out today as well, despite the forecast, though it turned out not that bad. Unfortunately it all went Pete Tong.
> I will wait and see how it goes, as that 4 weeks may be a bit generous, so there remains an outside chance of having one final go at the end of the month. otherwise it seems that I may have stumbled at the final hurdle, which is a little bit annoying to say the least.



Good luck for the surgery - don't do anything silly though - make sure you're properly healed before trying again.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Dec 2014)

BigGee said:


> Well I went out today as well, despite the forecast, though it turned out not that bad. Unfortunately it all went Pete Tong.
> 
> I left at 07.00 in the dark and the first 25 miles went uneventfully, then the fairy visited, front wheel puncture! I took the tube out and it did not look very patchable, being right by the valve, so I put my spare tube in. I took the opportunity to have a bit of a snack and while I was standing there admiring the view, the tyre let go with an almighty bang! I only had one spare, so was forced to go back and try and patch the original one. As I suspected it did not hold and so I had to limp into Bishops Stortford, stopping to pump it up again several times along the way. Clearly it was not going to get me around another 70 miles and as any route out of that town leads to the middle of nowhere for several miles I decided that I had to abandon ship.
> 
> ...



Fingers crossed G-Man. As what others have said, don't rush it back. Here's hoping there is a day you can get out there before year out.
A suggestion would be to stick to local circuits close to home.


----------



## BigGee (8 Dec 2014)

Thanks for all the support guys. I really appreciate it


----------



## jayonabike (9 Dec 2014)

I'm well up for this next year and as I have the first week in January off work I have plenty of chances to get the first one in the bag.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Dec 2014)

jayonabike said:


> I'm well up for this next year and as I have the first week in January off work I have plenty of chances to get the first one in the bag.




And a few 200ks during the year is in order I think...


----------



## jayonabike (9 Dec 2014)

ianrauk said:


> And a few 200ks during the year is in order I think...


We must do London-Brighton-London again, we all enjoyed that


----------



## ianrauk (9 Dec 2014)

jayonabike said:


> We must do London-Brighton-London again, we all enjoyed that




It's on the cards....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Dec 2014)

Done it! 

Roads were wet when I got up so did it on the Tricross, Was windy and whenever I headed in a southerly or westerly direction it was hard work. 103 miles in total, will post more details in your ride today thread in a while.

http://www.strava.com/activities/230778550

@ianrauk - can I have one of those pretty little stars please, I feel like I've earned it


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Done it!
> 
> Roads were wet when I got up so did it on the Tricross, Was windy and whenever I headed in a southerly or westerly direction it was hard work. 103 miles in total, will post more details in your ride today thread in a while.
> 
> ...




Nice one fella...Welcome to the club.
Please PM Shaun hand he will add to your signature


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Dec 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Nice one fella...Welcome to the club.
> Please PM Shaun hand he will add to your signature


Thanks, have sent him a message. Now I need to gear myself up for a second one.


----------



## sittingbull (19 Dec 2014)

Well done! @Supersuperleeds 

You deserve a second star for your 19000 annual miles, I've completed barely more than a 1/4 of that this year. Superb


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2014)

@BigGee 
How are things bud? The surgery? Any chance to bag the last ride?


----------



## BigGee (26 Dec 2014)

Thanks for asking Ian, but unfortunately it is not going to be this year.

For all your amusement, I actually had a 10 x 15 cm cyst removed from my left testicle! It was nothing nasty, but as you can probably imagine was getting a little bit uncomfortable, especially on the bike. The wound unfortunately has not fully healed up yet, so no riding for me until the new year at least. Hopefully if you see me riding next year, I will be sitting a bit more comfortably in the saddle!

I could actually have had it done three months ago, but decided to put it off to try and complete the challenge this year. It was not to be, but anyway this was always going to be the best time of year to have a break and apart from being shocked at the rate that I am putting on weight, a rest probably does you no harm from time to time. I have had much longer breaks through injury and illness and am fairly confident that I will be back riding again soon and so am not really worried about it.

Despite not completing it, I have very much enjoyed the challenge and fully intend having another go next year. I probably need to think a bit more about some of the rides to keep them varied and interesting though. maybe a few more place to place rides rather then endless loops around Essex. I am also thinking about doing the Cape Wrath to Dover diagonal route next year as well as I have not done a proper tour since I did JOGLE 5 years ago, which properly kick started my cycling renaissance. So as always new challenges await.

Anyway, well done again to everyone who completed the challenge this year and good luck to all who are going to give it a go in 2015. Happy new year to you all as well.


----------



## jefmcg (26 Dec 2014)

BigGee said:


> For all your amusement, I actually had a 10 x 15 cm cyst removed from my left testicle!


Sorry to butt in, but I hope you are confusing cm and mm, because what you are describing larger than this





And I don't think you could have waited 3 months to have it removed.

Either way, very good luck with your recovery.


----------



## BigGee (26 Dec 2014)

More than one person has asked me about the cm v mm thing and I can only say that it was cm and as the surgeon told me. I knew it was a decent size but not that big! A bit like an iceberg, a lot more beneath the waterline.

A cyst is effectively an enclose viscous type of fluid that will take on a different shape once it is removed from its enclosed space and I kind of imagine that is what they were referring to, it is quite different to a solid tumour.. I can assure you that you can get some pretty impressive swellings down there though. I am a nurse by trade and I have seen a few!

I am just glad that mine is out..


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Dec 2014)

@BigGee shame you haven't finished the challenge, but good to see you on the mend and fingers crossed for you for next year.


----------



## sittingbull (26 Dec 2014)

@BigGee what you've described is pretty eye-watering . Well done on getting as far through the challenge as you did 

A little bit of puppy-fat won't do you any harm at this time of year. Put your feet up, have a rest and come back stronger, you'll know when


----------



## Banjo (26 Dec 2014)

GWS @BigGee Relax get better come back stronger.

Good as time as any to announce Im having another go at the Imp. challenge this coming year. First ride planned for Jan 3d .I think 100 miles is getting further to ride these days (Well, for me it is.)


----------



## rb58 (27 Dec 2014)

Take it easy and get well soon @BigGee .


----------



## StuAff (27 Dec 2014)

rb58 said:


> Take it easy and get well soon @BigGee .


+1. Best of luck for a full and speedy recovery, ride with you soon I hope.


----------



## HLaB (27 Dec 2014)

GWS @BigGee !


----------



## Norry1 (31 Dec 2014)

Banjo said:


> GWS @BigGee Relax get better come back stronger.
> 
> Good as time as any to announce Im having another go at the Imp. challenge this coming year. First ride planned for Jan 3d .I think 100 miles is getting further to ride these days (Well, for me it is.)



I'm planning to attempt the challenge again this coming year. Hopefully get my January ride done tomorrow. Not done one for ages now.


----------



## Norry1 (1 Jan 2015)

Norry1 said:


> I'm planning to attempt the challenge again this coming year. Hopefully get my January ride done tomorrow. Not done one for ages now.



Well, I managed it. It was very blowy today and I was nackered after 60 miles, but I clung on to finish.  A very slow time but at least it is done.

I can't upload my ride as the 2015 Thread is locked. @ianrauk can you unlock please


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2015)

Norry1 said:


> Well, I managed it. It was very blowy today and I was nackered after 60 miles, but I clung on to finish. A very slow time but at least it is done.
> 
> I can't upload my ride as the 2015 Thread is locked. @ianrauk can you unlock please




Yup, will get it sorted.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2015)

Norry1 said:


> Well, I managed it. It was very blowy today and I was nackered after 60 miles, but I clung on to finish. A very slow time but at least it is done.
> 
> I can't upload my ride as the 2015 Thread is locked. @ianrauk can you unlock please



You can stop this lark, the idea is to make it look difficult, not go out and do them straight away


----------



## Norry1 (1 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You can stop this lark, the idea is to make it look difficult, not go out and do them straight away



Don't worry, it is unlikely to last


----------



## StuAff (1 Jan 2015)

Norry1 said:


> Don't worry, it is unlikely to last


Well done for getting the 2015 ball rolling....I'll post here rather than in that thread because this is the one for chat...

Not rubbish, very good if not out of the question for many of us. In nice weather, let alone January. Chapeau.


----------



## Banjo (4 Jan 2015)

Set off yesterday morning to do a century plus round sunny Glouctershire and Warwickshire (January Sale Audax). Teamed up with 2 other riders all started well despite torrential rain. . A massive breakfast at rowberry cafe helped enormously but None of us were really prepared for the weather conditions and were sufferring in various ways . after about 60 miles we werent far from Leamington so altered course ,said sod it and jumped on a train .(Luckilly no other bikes on it as they only allow 3).

Warmed up and back at Tewkesbury with by then about 75 miles on the clock I was tempted to do the last 25 but A, I wanted to have a beer and natter in the pub with my fellow riders and B, didnt know if my century would count with a train journey in the middle .

0 out of 12 Completed

Hopefully get another go this month.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jan 2015)

Banjo said:


> Set off yesterday morning to do a century plus round sunny Glouctershire and Warwickshire (January Sale Audax). Teamed up with 2 other riders all started well despite torrential rain. . A massive breakfast at rowberry cafe helped enormously but None of us were really prepared for the weather conditions and were sufferring in various ways . after about 60 miles we werent far from Leamington so altered course ,said sod it and jumped on a train .(Luckilly no other bikes on it as they only allow 3).
> 
> Warmed up and back at Tewkesbury with by then about 75 miles on the clock I was tempted to do the last 25 but A, I wanted to have a beer and natter in the pub with my fellow riders and B, didnt know if my century would count with a train journey in the middle .
> 
> Hopefully get another go this month.



Unlucky, you did better than me, my alarm went off at 5am yesterday morning for me to get up and do mine, I looked out of the window and got straight back into bed, rides in the pouring rain are for commuting only.as for as I am concerned.


----------



## HLaB (4 Jan 2015)

Ice was the problem here; I was expecting it to warm up by the end of my group ride but it didn't until late afternoon, so I decided there weekends, I needed to fix my car bonnet catch for tomorrow anyway


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jan 2015)

I'm still in for 2015, though I aren't going to get a chance to do January until at least the 17th, if next weekend the weather is crap I will have to take a day off work to do it the following week


----------



## Banjo (13 Jan 2015)

Good luck @Supersuperleeds Sometimes you have to be bloody minded not to let work and life screw up your cycling plans.

I work most weekends then get weekdays off.

Looks like a break in the weather this friday so hopefully will get Jans in then.

With the strong Westerly winds a meandering head down slog to Mumbles followed by sails up and sit back on the way home looks good. One of my century rides a couple of years back was this one. Nearly jacked it in fighting into the wind but a monster breakfast at Port Talbot did the trick that time.(both ways ).

PS @ianrauk My century challenge star seems to have dissapeared, is it something I can fix or a mods job?


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2015)

HI @Banjo , drop Shaun a PM. He swapped over the hosting for the pic recently.

Good luck with Friday's ride. be good to have you back in on the challenge bud.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jan 2015)

Looking at the forecast for Saturday, I will either do it on the ice bike, or start on the ice bike and switch bikes later in the day. Good luck for Friday @Banjo


----------



## Banjo (16 Jan 2015)

Set off about 0700 into a cold wind winding my way the pretty rouite between Barry and Mumbles. bit wary of finding some ice as the ride used some back lanes and lots of cycle path., luckilly all the puddles were liquid so I relaxed and let the miles sliide by.

First fairy visit for ages then realized i only had one good spare tube. Something new to fret about until I got another spare in a bike shop in Port Talbot.

To make it the full 100 I had to meander through all the little villages and back roads on the way west.Against the wind I needed an all day breakfast at the world famous Baglan Bakery Cafe in Taibach to push on into Swansea and out onto the Mumbles road.

Lucky with the weather. Cold at first but soon had my windproof jammed in my jersey pocket and enjoying riding under a blue sky.

Only averaged 12.2 rolling speed but lots of the route was on small lanes and Cycle paths. Coming back I mostly stuck to the main roads and with the wind on my back felt great..

1 Out of 12 complete


----------



## Norry1 (16 Jan 2015)

Well done matey


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jan 2015)

Nice one @Banjo. Good to have you back in on the challenge.


----------



## Banjo (16 Jan 2015)

Thanks Norry and Ian its good to have a focus to get some miles in.

Good luck for tommorow or later in the month @Supersuperleeds


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jan 2015)

Cheers, won't be tomorrow now, but still two weeks to go.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Jan 2015)

January done , full details will be in the "Your ride today" thread.


----------



## HLaB (18 Jan 2015)

Well that's me at the table, met some friends just after dawn, then rode 65-70 miles with them dodging Ice and then did another 30miles 
https://www.strava.com/activities/242800023


----------



## StuAff (18 Jan 2015)

Still waiting to get my year going, and frankly not looking good. Went out today aiming to get it done... Forecast was for a northerly wind, so I went north hoping to feel the benefit on the return leg. Problem was I started off slow, stayed slow, average quickly dropped below 10mph where it stayed all day. I have absolutely no idea why- bike seemed OK, I was eating enough....pass. 72 miles in 8:36…I've done tons quicker than that. Forecast for next weekend looks rubbish, and if it is on the 31st, game over. Hrmph.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Jan 2015)

StuAff said:


> Still waiting to get my year going, and frankly not looking good. Went out today aiming to get it done... Forecast was for a northerly wind, so I went north hoping to feel the benefit on the return leg. Problem was I started off slow, stayed slow, average quickly dropped below 10mph where it stayed all day. I have absolutely no idea why- bike seemed OK, I was eating enough....pass. 72 miles in 8:36…I've done tons quicker than that. Forecast for next weekend looks rubbish, and if it is on the 31st, game over. Hrmph.



Fingers crossed you get it done.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jan 2015)

Fingers crossed for better weather and conditions next week @StuAff . Don't beat yourself up about today's ride. We all have off days.


----------



## Banjo (18 Jan 2015)

Good Luck Stu.Im sure
you will get the speed back.


----------



## StuAff (18 Jan 2015)

Thanks gents. Last month I didn't get a ton in was Feb 2011 (after two in January). If I don't, I don't- though I'll obviously aim for at least one a month for the rest of the year anyway.


----------



## rb58 (18 Jan 2015)

Fret not Stu. The weather will pick up.


----------



## sittingbull (19 Jan 2015)

Well done guys 

8 hats in the ring (so far) is an impressive start to the challenge especially given the current cold spell.

What's the story with the snapped chain @Supersuperleeds ? - I've never managed to snap a chain and it would be a nightmare scenario, pitch black in the middle of nowhere losing a chain. I really should carry a chain tool


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jan 2015)

Was 47 miles in and it just went. I got the missus to pick me up and I jumped on a different bike to finish the ride


----------



## Banjo (19 Jan 2015)

HLaB said:


> Well that's me at the table, met some friends just after dawn, then rode 65-70 miles with them dodging Ice and then did another 30miles
> https://www.strava.com/activities/242800023
> View attachment 77283
> View attachment 77284


 
I love the second picture. You feel cold just looking at it .

This one is Mumbles Head the turn around point on my out and back 100.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jan 2015)

@sittingbull 
Hey bud.. when you getting your January ride in?


----------



## sittingbull (20 Jan 2015)

Hopefully in the last week, weather/gritters permitting


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jan 2015)

sittingbull said:


> Hopefully in the last week, weather/gritters permitting




oooh leaving it late.
Fingers crossed for good weather.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (23 Jan 2015)

Sunday for me. 4 x 25 miles coastal circuit.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2015)

bromptonfb said:


> Sunday for me. 4 x 25 miles coastal circuit.




Fingers crossed for good cycling weather for you too...


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (24 Jan 2015)

bromptonfb said:


> Sunday for me. 4 x 25 miles coastal circuit.


Not happening I'm afraid. Had to take a night shift so I can get my hours in, I'm running out of time if I want to participate. Bit gutted really as tomorrow's supposed to be good temps and little wind for this time of year.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2015)

bromptonfb said:


> Not happening I'm afraid. Had to take a night shift so I can get my hours in, I'm running out of time if I want to participate. Bit gutted really as tomorrow's supposed to be good temps and little wind for this time of year.


Bad luck. I hope you can squeeze one in at the last minute.

The temps were ok today, but there was actually a chilly, blustery wind blowing for much of the day which made the downhills cold, and occasionally a bit startling (sudden gusts of crosswind).


----------



## Banjo (25 Jan 2015)

bromptonfb said:


> Not happening I'm afraid. Had to take a night shift so I can get my hours in, I'm running out of time if I want to participate. Bit gutted really as tomorrow's supposed to be good temps and little wind for this time of year.


 Good Luck hope you can squeeze one in in whats left of the month.
I work nights and know how much it wipes you out.


----------



## Banjo (25 Jan 2015)

Just noticed I have gained an unearned century star . Should only be one there unless @Shaun is so confident in me that he has added this years allready  (I wish I was so confident )


----------



## iLB (25 Jan 2015)

Thinking to try and squeeze one in on Tuesday. Been a while since the last, 2013.


----------



## StuAff (25 Jan 2015)

And I'm up and rolling. Weather forecast for today, after looking pretty bad at first, got better during the week, so decided to go for it. Dry, not too cold, lightish winds. Opted to make life as easy as possible- hence rather than last week's uphill loopiness, the flatter than a flat thing run to Brighton and back (never once came off the 50t ring) , and the weapon of choice was the Viner. Headwind on the way home slowed me down a bit, but still way, way faster than last week. Ton reached at the last right turn for home!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2015)

Well done Stu.... not over till the fat lady sings or something like that.


----------



## BigGee (25 Jan 2015)

Well done to all embarking on this years challenge. I am happy to say I am back in the saddle again with everything hunky dory in the southern hemisphere department. Unfortunately though, work seems to be getting somewhat in the way of life at the moment and I am not managing anything other than commuting at the moment, so no chance of joining you this year.

So a slightly more leisurely start to my cycling year for me this year. I am going to try a few sportive rides in the spring when the weather gets better, including the Dragon Ride, 240 km round South Wales. I will give me a bit more to get my fitness levels back. I have only really done the Ride London 100 of this sort of format before, so it will be nice to try some different styles of ride in different places. I am also planning to do a Cape Wrath to Dover north west to south east diagonal in September. I am also planning on treating myself to a new bike as well, which I should have by the time the weather starts improving and should get me out on the road if nothing else does!

I hope to maybe tag along on some of the FNRttC style rides as the year goes on but am also going to take a bit of a break from night riding this year as well and so won't be doing to many. Good luck with the century's and hopefully see you out on the road this year sometime.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2015)

Hi @BigGee , glad to hear things are on the up and you are back on the bike.
If you haven't seen already, there's the Great Escape Audax in May *HERE*


----------



## BigGee (25 Jan 2015)

Thanks Ian, it is a nice ride that one, I know those roads well, living in Woodford Green and ride them regularly, a lot of my centuries last year were variations of routes around there. I have already got a couple of rides down for May though, am doing the London Cycle sportive on the 7th may and the Chiltern 100 on the 31st. I don't think I can get another weekend free. A shame though as it sounds like fun. Hope the weather stays good for you and you enjoy the ride.


----------



## sittingbull (27 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> oooh leaving it late.
> Fingers crossed for good weather.





Popped out on Monday afternoon, through Wales, stopping off after about 45 miles at the Parish Church of St Dunawd, Bangor-on-Dee to eat my sandwich:






note to self: remember to drink.


Then it was on to Ellesmere, turning around shortly afterwards:







Then it should have been a direct route reversal, only it was too dark to see the Garmin (back-light off) and I assumed I was going the right way 

No harm done, just a few extra miles (both ways).

Temperatures dropping but a pleasant ride home:





note to self 2: set off earlier

111 miles done and another contender in the challenge


----------



## Norry1 (27 Jan 2015)

@sittingbull - well done


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2015)

Welcome back in the challenge @sittingbull


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2015)

That's 11 in the challenge so far this year. Anyone else?


----------



## iLB (27 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> That's 11 in the challenge so far this year. Anyone else?



Stick me on the list fella.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2015)

iLB said:


> Stick me on the list fella.




You coming out to play on Sunday?


----------



## Norry1 (29 Jan 2015)

Well that is August's 100 sorted - I seem to have been accepted for RideLondon


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2015)

Norry1 said:


> Well that is August's 100 sorted - I seem to have been accepted for RideLondon




@rb58 too.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 Jan 2015)

I think this may have ended before it started, the weather is atrocious and about 4" deep in snow here and is forecast till weekend.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2015)

just_fixed said:


> I think this may have ended before it started, the weather is atrocious and about 4" deep in snow here and is forecast till weekend.




That's a bugger. Sorry to hear that.

Our little SE London/Kent decided last year that we should knock out the monthly rides as early in the month as possible for the very reasons you state above. Bad weather. Down 'ere we have very few day's when bad weather is just too bad to ride, so we are quite lucky in that respect.

For this weekend we have a planned ride, and looking at the weather report it's going to be cold, but sunny, cloudy later in the day.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2015)

just_fixed said:


> I think this may have ended before it started, the weather is atrocious and about 4" deep in snow here and is forecast till weekend.


Hmm ... it isn't too bad down here in the valley. You could always ride up and down the A646 all day! (If you could get down to it ...)

So, are you going to be 'just_fixed' in the same was as @totallyfixed is - only riding fixed, except when you are not, or have you got rid of the Bromptons and are now genuinely just going to be riding fixed?  

I think the forum name 'mostlyfixed' is still available, if you want to grab that. I was thinking of changing mine to 'neverfixed' or 'scaredoffixed' ...


----------



## totallyfixed (29 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm ... it isn't too bad down here in the valley. You could always ride up and down the A646 all day! (If you could get down to it ...)
> 
> So, are you going to be 'just_fixed' in the same was as @totallyfixed is - only riding fixed, except when you are not, or have you got rid of the Bromptons and are now genuinely just going to be riding fixed?
> 
> I think the forum name 'mostlyfixed' is still available, if you want to grab that. I was thinking of changing mine to 'neverfixed' or 'scaredoffixed' ...


To be fair I only ride fixed 95% of the time , the name does have more than one meaning.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm ... it isn't too bad down here in the valley. You could always ride up and down the A646 all day! (If you could get down to it ...)
> 
> So, are you going to be 'just_fixed' in the same was as @totallyfixed is - only riding fixed, except when you are not, or have you got rid of the Bromptons and are now genuinely just going to be riding fixed?
> 
> I think the forum name 'mostlyfixed' is still available, if you want to grab that. I was thinking of changing mine to 'neverfixed' or 'scaredoffixed' ...


It's about 6" deep up here. Snowed in all day and it's still snowing. I'm just building my snow bike now an 'all City nature Boy" in purple. It's stunning.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm ... it isn't too bad down here in the valley. You could always ride up and down the A646 all day! (If you could get down to it ...)
> 
> So, are you going to be 'just_fixed' in the same was as @totallyfixed is - only riding fixed, except when you are not, or have you got rid of the Bromptons and are now genuinely just going to be riding fixed?
> 
> I think the forum name 'mostlyfixed' is still available, if you want to grab that. I was thinking of changing mine to 'neverfixed' or 'scaredoffixed' ...



Penultimate Brompton is going to its new owner on Saturday. The remaining one is the wife's and it lives on her turbo and visits the coast once or twice a year.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2015)

just_fixed said:


> It's about 6" deep up here. Snowed in all day and it's still snowing. I'm just building my snow bike now an 'all City nature Boy" in purple. It's stunning.


It still hasn't settled down here. There are a few patches on the hill behind my house but even the ungritted backstreets are clear.

That's the first time I have heard of the All City Nature Boy. Nice frame/forks, but I have never liked cantilever brakes.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 Jan 2015)

Me neither it'll have mini v 's.


----------



## totallyfixed (29 Jan 2015)

Tis white here, snowing and freezing, all we need now is an earthquake .


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Tis white here, snowing and freezing, all we need now is an earthquake .




LOL, saw that news earlier today...


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> It still hasn't settled down here. There are a few patches on the hill behind my house but even the ungritted backstreets are clear.
> 
> That's the first time I have heard of the All City Nature Boy. Nice frame/forks, but I have never liked cantilever brakes.


----------



## HLaB (31 Jan 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Tis white here, snowing and freezing, all we need now is an earthquake .


I cycled up to Rutland last Sunday and although temps never fell below zero, it was like an ice box up there :-/


----------



## Banjo (31 Jan 2015)

Any new century riders today or is that all of us for January? 

Hopefully the same number of us will be celebrating success in December.

Good Luck everyone.


----------



## rb58 (31 Jan 2015)

Will be trying for the February one tomorrow, although the weather forecast is grim. I even cleaned my bike in readiness because I'll be riding with that @ianrauk, @Trickedem and @Mista Preston.


----------



## sittingbull (31 Jan 2015)

rb58 said:


> ........ I even cleaned my bike in readiness ........


Can't see the point in cleaning a bike knowing it's going to immediately get mucky again 

Good luck tomorrow


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2015)

sittingbull said:


> Can't see the point in cleaning a bike knowing it's going to immediately get mucky again


I can - my chain recently went manky after one ride on heavily gritted roads when I didn't bother to clean it upon returning home.


----------



## HLaB (31 Jan 2015)

I tend do do something in between if its going to be mucky again the next day, just a mechanical clean. That said when its been a salty/gritty ride the bike is cleaned straight away.


----------



## sittingbull (31 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I can - my chain recently went manky after one ride on heavily gritted roads when I didn't bother to clean it upon returning home.


That's where you're going wrong!

Your bike is too clean, your washing off all the naturally built up layers of greasy gunk and grime which protect against road salt


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2015)

Putting mudguards on the bike has made a big difference! Much less gunk is getting on the bike, so keeping it relatively clean is now a quick job.


----------



## HLaB (1 Feb 2015)

Took advantage of the good (well ok) dry weather and got my banker in cycled out 5 or 6 miles to meet some mates cycled near 60 or so miles with them and then went for another 40.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Feb 2015)

With Steve Abraham knocking out 190+ milers every day what ever the weather for his challenge. To cancel a pootling ride to the seaside and back for a big fry up was always going to be a no-no. The weather forecast was snow, sleet, rain and minus temperatures, it would have been easy to cancel the ride. Lot's of questions were asked on book of face. But being ever the optimist it was 'let's just get out there and see'.

So at 7.30am I met Mista Preston and iLB just local for a 15 mile warm up ride to Borough Green in Kent to meet Trickedem and rb58 . It was cold, the cloud cover was heavy and dark and it was bloody windy. The wind on our backs helped us to Borough Green pretty quickly and once the gang had met up, in the words of the mighty dellzeqq it was "OK, We're on our way". Saying goodbye to iLB's at Hollingbourne as he had to get home for a prior engagement, it was decided to take the non-Hollingborne route. It didn't take long to get to Whitstable. Some main road and good, clear country lanes and the wind on our backs made for rapid progress, reaching the Waterfront at 11.30am on the dot.

You can't really see it in the pic, but there were some mighty big waves crashing ashore.





A couple of 'famous' Waterfront Big brekkies and beans on toast and cake for a couple of others demolished, it was time to head back. Into a raging headwind. It really was tough work and tough going, but you just have to put your head down and keep turning those pedals. Even down some of the descents it was a case of having to keep peddling. But the predicted snow, sleet and rain stayed away. It was still very cold though.

We left Trickdem at Rochester as he was near enough home, but not until he took this pic. rb58, myself and Mista Preston (cheers for the pic TD)





It was still a good 25 miles of cycling into a raging headwind. But we all got there. The rolling hills of the Medway Towns and once across the Medway, the Southern Estuary towns made for slow progress. On a non windy day these are usually dispatched without even touching the sides. Under the Queen Elizabeth II bridge at Dartford and it was a shot hop home for the rest if us.

So... 117 hard going miles and for 4 of us, February's ride completed for the 2015 Century a month challenge.
My legs really are feeling it and are enjoying the rest...... but Steve Abraham is still out there cycling for his challenge.


----------



## HLaB (1 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> We left Trickdem at Rochester as he was near enough home, but not until he took this pic. rb58, myself and Mista Preston (cheers for the pic TD)


Here come the men in black :-)


----------



## sittingbull (7 Feb 2015)

@Rickshaw Phil, are you going to post up your January qualifying ride and enter this challenge or was January a one-off?


----------



## Soltydog (7 Feb 2015)

Banjo said:


> Any new century riders today or is that all of us for January?
> 
> Hopefully the same number of us will be celebrating success in December.
> 
> Good Luck everyone.



I think last time I tried it, I made it to October, so close, yet so far. More motivated this year, & hopefully will complete the challenge. The January ton was hard, but today's was uch better, so fingers crossed for the rest of the year


----------



## Soltydog (7 Feb 2015)

sittingbull said:


> Can't see the point in cleaning a bike knowing it's going to immediately get mucky again
> 
> Good luck tomorrow


That's what I thought 
Normally this time of year I spend an hour riding & then 2 hours cleaning, but this year I'm riding every day so think, no point cleaning today, it's just going to get mucky again tomorrow, but after my front mechanism failed & my rear wasn't too clever, I've spent an hour or so, each day this week cleaning & replacing various components on my road bike  Certainly worth a bit of a clean after each ride


----------



## sittingbull (8 Feb 2015)

My bikes live indoors so I just wipe over the tyres with some wet kitchen roll (probably a good idea anyway to remove flints etc.). If it's been a wet ride any bolt heads or anything which might corrode are treated to some GT85 or lube. The Allez was washed only a couple of months ago and won't be washed again (if at all possible) for at least the next 1000 miles as a new chain went on last week so washing/lubing are avoided to preserve the factory grease. (I expect 3500 miles from an 8 speed chain).

I've replaced both mechs in the last 6 months but that's due to more miles than the USS Enterprise. I've done around 15k on it and a previous owner had a full life with it before discarding it at the local tip, since which I've done 49 centuries on it. Other than the mechs, cables and one replacement BB it's original. The Alexrims are OK now but were popping spokes fairly regularly when I got it but after several rebuilds they're fine.

I'm far more likely to go for a ride at this time of year if the bike is already mucky 

I have been known to wash the Allez when I put the Summer wheels on 

The other bikes are spotless (think cotton buds between the chain links), although there might be the odd speck or fingerprint


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Feb 2015)

sittingbull said:


> @Rickshaw Phil, are you going to post up your January qualifying ride and enter this challenge or was January a one-off?


I am hoping to repeat the effort this month (the forecast looks promising for next weekend) so I'll tentatively say yes, I'm going to have a go. It might still be a very short challenge for me but I reckon if I can get the February one done the rest won't seem so bad, especially once I can start and finish in the light.


----------



## Banjo (8 Feb 2015)

Got my Feb ton in yesterday. It was meant to be the Tewkesbury 220 km audax ride but I was about done in at Chepstow so missed the final control and rode up the A38 back to Tewkesbury making the total 182 kms (113 miles).

First leg was Tewkesbury to Allensmore via a series of country lanes mostly. It was well below freezing at Tewkesbury and climbing up into the hills encountered ice in a few places. Did one brown trousers slide on a descent before loosing my confidence and carrying on dead slow.Several stories of people coming off no severe injuries as far as I know.
Next leg from Allensmore down to Monmouth for a Weatherspoons allday brunch then on to Chepstow mostly on A roads was much faster /easier apart from a little heavy breathing at Llancloudy hill .

Over the bridge still with time in hand but very heavy legs I cut across to Thornbury warmed up in a pub with a coffee than took the A38 back to tewkesbury via Gloucester.

Was pleased to do the century but not pleased at how unfit I am now. Prior to this year I have never not finished an Audax (Except due to food poisoning once),I think its as much lack of motivation as lack of fitness probably both.

Roll on Summer.good Luck to everyone on the challenge.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Feb 2015)

Well done @Banjo at getting the ride in .
You'll get back to where you were fitness wise. Takes a little time but you will. As to the confidence issue. Try not to dwell or worry about it. Better weather is ahead and when you are cycling along with the wind and sun on your back it will soon be forgotten.


----------



## StuAff (8 Feb 2015)

Done mine for February today. Notwithstanding the grot on the roads, I again went for the Viner rather than the Trek (weight makes up for not having a triple)- needs a thorough clean tomorrow, but never mind. Forecast was for a northerly wind, so like the ill-fated attempt last month, went for the 'go north and hopefully there'll be a tailwind on the way back' approach. Fortunately, this time it worked. Apart from getting to Cosham, looking down and seeing empty bottle cages...whoops, quick trip back home needed. Five miles I didn't have to do later on anyway. Into the headwind, and with rather a lot of climbing (my choices for going north are lumpy, lumpy and lumpy, with an extra slice of lumpy) my early pace did drop a bit, but still just under 12 mph for the first 54 miles or so to my lunch stop at Kingsclere. And, praise be, on the return leg, this mystical 'tailwind' thingy actually had an effect- even with yet more climbing and the first half in my legs, the rolling average was 12.9. Which was nice, particularly as there was 4,500 ft of climbing! Good to get that done and dusted.


----------



## sittingbull (9 Feb 2015)

Good to have you along @Rickshaw Phil! 

I HAD to wash the bike today, no alternative 

The forecast for yesterday said relatively mild and dry, what I got was freezing mist (fog?) and wet roads all day. I nipped into North Wales to Prestatyn where the roads were heavily gritted, my rear lights sit above the wheel without guards so I washed them under the tap last night. Today one had what appeared to be a dry crusty layer of salt coming out from the seal so I thought it best to wash the bike.

Anyhow the ride was steady and largely flat being a coastal route. I was running on empty on the return so stopped for an emergency bar of fruit & nut and a full fat Coke to see me home 

Not sure what this (pit-head wheel?) commemorates, sorry, but it was about 5 miles before Prestatyn and nicely painted to match my bar-tape  :






So that's #2 for the year and C50 overall


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Feb 2015)

February now ticked off. I'm a long way behind some of you, this was my 17th.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> February now ticked off. I'm a long way behind some of you, this was my 17th.




But some us us have taken a lot of years to get to where we are now. You've reached that figure in such a short time.


----------



## StuAff (14 Feb 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> I opened my account for this year today.
> 
> 14th Feb 2015 | 116.8 miles | 1 point
> 
> ...


Great going but sorry, no, you're too late to join, and this is the discussion thread rather than the one for posting qualifying rides. No points- it's not the metric challenge- and it's one qualifying ride per calendar month. If you didn't do a ton in January, that's it. See the rules in the very first post. Still something good to aim to do every other month of the year, others have done part years and posted in here.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> I opened my account for this year today.
> 
> 14th Feb 2015 | 116.8 miles | 1 point
> 
> ...



Have you a January qualifying ride?
The Cycle Chat Imperial 100 mile a month Challenge runs from January to December every year. If you do have a January ton, welcome aboard. If not then you can add your rides to the Metric ton thread.

edit: cross posted with @StuAff


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Feb 2015)

February's century is done. The reverse of the route I did last time (well, mostly) and easier going thanks to slightly better weather. Write up *here*.

Hopefully it'll get easier now as the days draw out and the weather gets less cold. (Touches wood)


----------



## Fubar (15 Feb 2015)

MUCH better ride today - didn't bonk at 50K!

even a little sun on our backs for a while, though a mean headwind on the way back spoiled it slightly - bike is a state though as farmers are spreading the fields and dragging mud onto the roads, can't wait for better weather and opportunities for evening riding


----------



## sittingbull (15 Feb 2015)

Fubar said:


> MUCH better ride today ........



Well done on the ride 

I'm getting just a little confused now  ........ Are you in the ICAM challenge? I know you were considering it


----------



## Fubar (15 Feb 2015)

sittingbull said:


> Well done on the ride
> 
> I'm getting just a little confused now  ........ Are you in the ICAM challenge? I know you were considering it



No, I was but just felt it was a stretch too far for me in the darker months - going to stick with 100k rides and hopefully quality miles, aiming for speed this year over distance.

Cheers!


----------



## sittingbull (15 Feb 2015)

Fubar said:


> ........ it was a stretch too far for me in the darker months ........



I can fully appreciate this having seen the location of some of your Strava links. The guys down sarf will probably have the Ambre Solaire out for the March qualfier 

Good luck with the 100k rides


----------



## iLB (17 Feb 2015)

106 miles @17.5

ORP>SEVENOAKS>TONBRIDGE>HORSMONDEN>GOUDHURST>ROLVENDEN>RYE>PEASMARSH>ROLVENDEN>GOUDHURST>MARDEN>YALDING>STONESTREET>ORP

I think technically second of the month but this one was better,.. https://andrewcater.wordpress.com/2015/02/17/look-mum-no-gloves/


----------



## ianrauk (17 Feb 2015)

With iLB's February ride in the bag, that leaveS @Norry1 and @Dave 123 left to add February's ride.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> With iLB's February ride in the bag, that leaveS @Norry1 and @Dave 123 left to add February's ride.



I plan to do it on Saturday. My knee seems to be alright riding after this mornings off.


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Feb 2015)

Done? You have been!

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/702541777


----------



## Norry1 (21 Feb 2015)

That is Feb's done. Another Solo. Must get more riding in, I'm trolloxed now

https://www.strava.com/activities/257976571


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2015)

Well done @Dave 123 & @Norry1 
That's everyone accounted for for February.

Next Sunday is March.. So we all start over again.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Mar 2015)

So that's March's qualifying ride out of the way with. A surrey/Kent loop in the good company of @rb58 , @Mista Preston and @iLB 's, with a bonus brunch time appearance from @Trickedem

I usually do this route in a clockwise direction but due to the very strong westerly winds, decided to do it anti-clockwise. And it was the right decidion. Once we had reached mile 20 of the ride we turned east to be blown along for the next 30 miles to our lunch stop. Only waylayed by my Garmin throwing a complete wobbly at Lingfield and iLB hitting a hidden puddle pothole which resulted in the inevitable snakebites for his rear inner tube.

56 Miles in and brunch was had at Yalding, at the very friendly and cheap cafe. We got there with a 18.2mph average, which is not too shabby. Once lunch was had (they did forget about Mista Preston's beans on toast, but quickly remedied) )..we then had the climbing and rolling hills of Kent to contend with, including the thigh busting Hunton Hill just outside of Yalding. 20 more wind assisted miles and we had to turn north then west, straight into into the vicious wind. Mixed with rolling Kent hills it made for tough going in parts. But we persevered and kept the pedals turning. A couple of times on exposed bridges or high ground the buffeting of the wind caught me by surprise.

I lost count of how many cyclists we saw today. The almost spring-like weather certainly get's some bikes out of hibernation.

So, March's ride done nice and early.
112 Miles at an average of 16.2mph. Century # 6 for 2015, century # 140 over all.






The Garmin wobble


----------



## Soltydog (1 Mar 2015)

Good effort Ian, far too windy here for me to attempt today & besides i had a little 10 hour shift to do  I've no free weekend's this month to do a club century ride, so looks like I'll be picking a nice day that I'm off & trying solo


----------



## StuAff (1 Mar 2015)

Have this week off, hoping to get mine done. Rather blowy for the first part of the week, Thursday looks good (might not ride back from Brighton if there's a headwind as predicted).


----------



## sittingbull (1 Mar 2015)

Well done to today's centurions 

Hadn't planned mine today but it was too cold and wet anyway 

(I did wash the wheels that came off the bike before winter though ).


----------



## Banjo (4 Mar 2015)

Anyone else planning their march ride for coming weekend?

forecast is for mostly dry and liggt or moderate Swly winds.

Im doing Making Hay audax on sat.
I have been slow and sluggish on the bike since xmas.I havent lost any lard or done much training but am optimistically hoping for a miraculous improvement..


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Mar 2015)

Banjo said:


> Anyone else planning their march ride for coming weekend?
> 
> forecast is for mostly dry and liggt or moderate Swly winds.
> 
> ...



This weekend looks like a dead cert for another imperial for me.


----------



## StuAff (5 Mar 2015)

StuAff said:


> Have this week off, hoping to get mine done. Rather blowy for the first part of the week, Thursday looks good (might not ride back from Brighton if there's a headwind as predicted).


....And I did. Winds today supposed to be the lightest of the week, and as it was westerly I planned out a route heading into it for the first half. Still quite blustery and hard work at times but fairly nippy non the less. Glad to get it done and dusted, the usual SMRbtH from Brighton almost certainly won't be happening (fifty miles into a 15mph wind? I think not...).


----------



## Banjo (5 Mar 2015)

StuAff said:


> ....And I did. Winds today supposed to be the lightest of the week, and as it was westerly I planned out a route heading into it for the first half. Still quite blustery and hard work at times but fairly nippy non the less. Glad to get it done and dusted, the usual SMRbtH from Brighton almost certainly won't be happening (fifty miles into a 15mph wind? I think not...).


 
Nice one Stu, another one in the bag.

I am hoping the wind isnt too fresh on Saturday as the second half of Making Hay audax is basically heading into the expected SWly wind.
Not sure what thje best tactic is, Ive been trying on kit today to find my least flappy jersey that will still actually zip up.

Other than that I think I will just try and get a bit of time in hand early on then dont waste time at controls.

I have the added incentive of a retirement party I hope to get to saturday evening. Its possible i may be the only one sat down to dinner in a sweaty audax cymru jersey .


----------



## rb58 (6 Mar 2015)

StuAff said:


> ....And I did. Winds today supposed to be the lightest of the week, and as it was westerly I planned out a route heading into it for the first half. Still quite blustery and hard work at times but fairly nippy non the less. Glad to get it done and dusted, the usual SMRbtH from Brighton almost certainly won't be happening (fifty miles into a 15mph wind? I think not...).


Nice one Stu. Fortunately, the wind will be on our backs for the SMRbtH for those of us heading back to Kent tomorrow morning. That makes a change! See you tonight.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Mar 2015)

March is sorted but was bloody hard work. Could someone please turn the wind down a bit, thanks.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Mar 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> March is sorted but was bloody hard work. Could someone please turn the wind down a bit, thanks.




You went the wrong way Phil...

Well done.....a quarter of the challenge done.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> You went the wrong way Phil...
> 
> Well done.....a quarter of the challenge done.


If I'd just headed north instead, with this wind I could probably have been in the Lake District in about the same time.


----------



## Trickedem (7 Mar 2015)

Nice to get winter out of the way. Shorts until November hopefully


----------



## ianrauk (7 Mar 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> If I'd just headed north instead, with this wind I could probably have been in the Lake District in about the same time.



It was the Friday Night Ride last night, From Londonto Brighton. It was a huge headwind all the way to Brighton. Reaching the top of Ditchling beacon the wind was vicious. Really strong. Took your breath away.

On the way back home however... 55 miles of Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## Banjo (7 Mar 2015)

Did Making Haye 200 km audax today.

Flew up to haye in record time but found the second hsalf tough with lots of short sharp climbs and a headwind.

Got back before the cut off time but only half an hour to spare.never thr less I was pleased to have a succesful ride and thats march imp. Century in the bag .it made a pleasant change not having to wear 20 layers and not fretting about ice.

Good luck to those who havent done a march qualifier Yet.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Mar 2015)

March done, was hard work but at least it didn't rain, Did a good 50 miles of it on roads that I haven't ridden before 

https://www.strava.com/activities/267911125


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2015)

@Norry1 @Soltydog @HLaB @sittingbull 
What's the plan for March's qualifying rides guys? If you are not out today that is.

@Dave 123 
Did you complete February's qualifying ride?

@iLB 
Post your March ride you lazy person


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> @Norry1 @Soltydog @HLaB @sittingbull
> What's the plan for March's qualifying rides guys? If you are not out today that is.
> 
> @Dave 123
> ...



Yes. And I remember you "liking" it too!

http://www.strava.com/activities/257929210

My plan was to do one this weekend but I've been battered by flu all week. The one advantage is that my knees may have a had a rest!


----------



## Soltydog (15 Mar 2015)

I'm struggling for time at the mo  1st of 4 days off, but we've had friends over, off to Reading tomorrow, kid duties on Tuesday & then been asked to work Wednesday  Can't get a full day's riding in over next 2 weeks, so I'm gonna be cutting it fine, just hope weather is good at end of month


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Yes. And I remember you "liking" it too!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/257929210
> 
> My plan was to do one this weekend but I've been battered by flu all week. The one advantage is that my knees may have a had a rest!




Righto, memory of a goldfish :-)


I don't do Strava.

Can you update your challenge log with the ride.

Flu is a bugger, had it over christmas. Hope you are over the worst of it.
Cheers.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2015)

Soltydog said:


> I'm struggling for time at the mo  1st of 4 days off, but we've had friends over, off to Reading tomorrow, kid duties on Tuesday & then been asked to work Wednesday  Can't get a full day's riding in over next 2 weeks, so I'm gonna be cutting it fine, just hope weather is good at end of month




Fingers crossed...


----------



## HLaB (15 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> @Norry1 @Soltydog @HLaB @sittingbull
> What's the plan for March's qualifying rides guys? If you are not out today that is.
> 
> @Dave 123
> ...


Done it last week and never had time to post did 115 yesterday too but it was broke up between two rides and sitting on the sofa for a couple of hours


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2015)

HLaB said:


> Done it last week and never had time to post did 115 yesterday too but it was broke up between two rides and sitting on the sofa for a couple of hours




Never even doubted you


----------



## sittingbull (15 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> @Norry1 @Soltydog @HLaB @sittingbull
> What's the plan for March's qualifying rides guys? If you are not out today that is.
> 
> @Dave 123
> Did you complete February's qualifying ride?


I've thought about it 
Just haven't had all gadgets and gizmos charged at the same time with a suitable opportunity.
My route is planned and shall be into Wales again, hopefully.

@Dave 123 I thought you missed Feb too, sorry, glad you're still in  I think your Feb link in the challenge thread needs tweaking


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Mar 2015)

sittingbull said:


> I've thought about it
> Just haven't had all gadgets and gizmos charged at the same time with a suitable opportunity.
> My route is planned and shall be into Wales again, hopefully.
> 
> @Dave 123 I thought you missed Feb too, sorry, glad you're still in  I think your Feb link in the challenge thread needs tweaking




I think I just did tweak it. Hopefully next Saturday I'll be out and about!


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> I think I just did tweak it. Hopefully next Saturday I'll be out and about!




HI Dave,
can you pleas put in a description of your ride rather then just a strava link.
Cheers
Ian


----------



## iLB (15 Mar 2015)

Does your post not count @ianrauk ?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2015)

iLB said:


> Does your post not count @ianrauk ?




No.. lazy bugger...


----------



## sittingbull (15 Mar 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> I think I just did tweak it. Hopefully next Saturday I'll be out and about!


still showing as "Page Not Found", although could be a problem at my end 



iLB said:


> Does your post not count @ianrauk ?


....like your style


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2015)

sittingbull said:


> ....like your style



Don't encourage him for gawds sake....


----------



## sittingbull (15 Mar 2015)

I don't think he needs any


----------



## HLaB (15 Mar 2015)

Its over in the other thread now but I got sent to a meeting in Glasgow, so I thought I'd take my bike; not to the meeting but to use the meeting for an excuse for a long weekend home. A bit annoyingly it was 30-50mph winds all weekend :-(
Anyway I set off into 40mph winds, following my nose and In search of Some Hills. It was hard work but was going well as I snaked up through Fife to get some cover from the wind and then tackled Logie Kirk, then bimbled off West, to be blown home. Then I realised I could make a ton of this and ended up at Callander but shortly after turning south to find some more hills, the side wind was too much for my wonky rear derailleur (replaced it tonight) and to keep enough tension in my chain I had to stay in the 52t big ring. I was heading for the Crow and Tak Ma Doon roads but I was a bit worried about running out of light and doubled back to a main road to Stirling. I would have preferred a quieter road but I knew I'd have a strong tail wind so wouldn't be on it long. Decided then to take a flatter way back. Then formed a two up with another cyclist on the last hill. I was then thinking about another hill or two but it was then twilight so I headed straight home but sods law it stayed light for ages.

So:
105.3 miles in 7:36:09 (13.8mph average) with 6,133ft of climbing and a max of 34.1mph.
Dunfermline, Crossford, Cairneyhill, Oakley, Blairhall, Coalsnaughton, Fishcross, Alva, Menstrie, Logie Kirk, Bridge of Allan, Doune, Callander, Thornhill, Kippen, Fintry, Kippen, Stirling, Menstrie, Alva, Tillicoultry, Dollar, Saline, Wellwood, Dunfermline.


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Mar 2015)

The plan was to do a big ride tomorrow, but for the past 2 weeks I've had a virus/flu that has knocked me for 6!
I'm not over it yet. I've been feeling a bit pants again today. 6-7 years ago Mrs Dave was off work for a year after doing too much during/ after a virus, so as a result we're really wary of doing too much whilst it's still in the system.

I plan to ride tomorrow, but only 30 miles to see how it goes. All being well I may squeeze my ride in next weekend.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Mar 2015)

Sorry to hear that @Dave 123 , hope the lurgy clears off and you get the ride in next week.


----------



## Banjo (22 Mar 2015)

Good luck Dave 123 .Hope you feel up to it in time but if not its
really not worth prolonging an illness for.


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Mar 2015)

Well I managed 31 today. It was very hard to get going. I very much doubt there was 100 in my legs.
According to Countryfile next weekend looks "interesting".....


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2015)

So welcome to @Edwardoka to the 2015 challenge making 14 riders.

So hopefully this weekend means that everyone get's their qualifying ride in.
@Norry1
@Soltydog
@Dave 123 (hope you're feeling better bud)
@iLB (post your March ride in your thread will ya?
@Edwardoka


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> So welcome to @Edwardoka to the 2015 challenge making 14 riders.
> 
> So hopefully this weekend means that everyone get's their qualifying ride in.
> @Norry1
> ...




I looked in my crystal ball.... the weather for the weekend isn't great, so I have tomorrow off! I think I'm fit thanks Ian. I'll let you know tomorrow!


----------



## iLB (26 Mar 2015)

@ianrauk is that ok?


----------



## sittingbull (26 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> So welcome to @Edwardoka to the 2015 challenge making 14 riders.
> 
> So hopefully this weekend means that everyone get's their qualifying ride in.
> @Norry1
> ...



+ @sittingbull


----------



## Soltydog (26 Mar 2015)

Well I've finished work now for a while, but been suffering with flu, 7 miles yesterday was a struggle & with the weather forecast over next few days it's gonna be a struggle  Was thinking of cycling to my parents in Bradford on Tuesday, which should be around the ton mark, but heading into this strong westerly wind might put me off  I could get a train over to the west & just ride the wind back home, or is that cheating


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2015)

Soltydog said:


> Well I've finished work now for a while, but been suffering with flu, 7 miles yesterday was a struggle & with the weather forecast over next few days it's gonna be a struggle  Was thinking of cycling to my parents in Bradford on Tuesday, which should be around the ton mark, but heading into this strong westerly wind might put me off  I could get a train over to the west & just ride the wind back home, or is that cheating




Not cheating at all.


----------



## sittingbull (26 Mar 2015)

This might be:


----------



## Norry1 (26 Mar 2015)

sittingbull said:


> This might be:
> 
> View attachment 83819




Good idea though


----------



## Norry1 (26 Mar 2015)

I have Sunday set aside but the forecast is heavy rain and 25mph wind from the west! The "plan" is to ride 50 miles west into the wind, then turn around and come back.


----------



## Soltydog (26 Mar 2015)

Norry1 said:


> I have Sunday set aside but the forecast is heavy rain and 25mph wind from the west! The "plan" is to ride 50 miles west into the wind, then turn around and come back.


Check the wind gusts too, wind is forecast to be 25mph here, but gusting close to 50mph, making it quite dangerous on a bike


----------



## Banjo (26 Mar 2015)

Gusting to 34 mph here today according to met people. That was enough to need me to use lower gears even to go downhill.

Friday looks ok if anyone can skive off.If I had to ride on the weekend I would consider a 100 mile train journey going somewhere West then wear the baggiest windproof jacket for the cycle back. Maybe not in the true spirit of the challenge but would be far more fun


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2015)

Banjo said:


> Maybe not in the true spirit of the challenge but would be far more fun



Disagree Banjo.. a ride is a ride. Whether you get a train to the start (or from the finish for that matter) or not.


----------



## Banjo (26 Mar 2015)

I once did a circular route starting at Machynlleth inland first then back along the coast road. In 60 odd miles we had about half a mile with a tail wind. seems impossible but it happened.It then snowed (early October )as we arrived back at the campsite. Happy days


----------



## Edwardoka (26 Mar 2015)

I wish I'd checked the forecast before signing up now!


----------



## sittingbull (26 Mar 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> I wish I'd checked the forecast before signing up now!


Too late, you're in now 

I think I'd have got March done before signing up 

Good luck to those of us who need it


----------



## sittingbull (27 Mar 2015)

I am just going outside and may be some time.


----------



## Norry1 (27 Mar 2015)

sittingbull said:


> I am just going outside and may be some time.



Good luck. Think I'd rather do today rather than Sunday!


----------



## sittingbull (27 Mar 2015)

Norry1 said:


> Good luck. Think I'd rather do today rather than Sunday!



Thanks 

I had the opportunity today so took it, Weather was perfect 

110 miles duly completed, Been back about an hour now. Will post a few pix and the route in due course.

4 days left. The weather forecasts aren't great but they can be wrong. Good luck guys,


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Mar 2015)

Done yesterday....101.4


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Mar 2015)

I'm just sat here thinking.......
Would it be possible to arrange a ride that is central to us all.
Alternatively @ColinJ is organising a 200K ride in June in Cheshire that I'm doing.

Would anyone else be up for some such escapade?


----------



## sittingbull (28 Mar 2015)

Yesterday's ride, like many, set off across the Runcorn Bridge, not my favourite part of the route but the only real alternative to the Mersey Ferry. Whether I cross by the main carriage way or take the pedestrian footpath depends on a variety of factors, not least of which being the traffic intensity. On this occasion it was the footpath:







The bike is on a slight incline towards the half-way point of the bridge, fortunately it stayed-put, I did wonder as the vibrations from the trucks and lorries thundering by just feet to my right were not insignificant.

I took my now familiar route into Chester, then into North Wales, I was heading towards St. Asaph, following a route I'd planned mainly avoiding the lumpy bits. Conditions were perfect, dry, bright and still, I was a little overdressed on the way out but glad of the extra layers on my return.

On reaching Bodfari, about 5 miles before St.Asaph, my mileage was comfortably over 50 so I decided to turn around, I just love those Welsh roads 






Another qualifier in the bank


----------



## Norry1 (29 Mar 2015)

Well done matey. I'm sat in my lounge admiring the rain and looking at the forecast.

Time to Rule 5


----------



## Norry1 (29 Mar 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> I'm just sat here thinking.......
> Would it be possible to arrange a ride that is central to us all.
> Alternatively @ColinJ is organising a 200K ride in June in Cheshire that I'm doing.
> 
> Would anyone else be up for some such escapade?



Yep -


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2015)

Norry1 said:


> Well done matey. I'm sat in my lounge admiring the rain and looking at the forecast.
> 
> Time to Rule 5




Whats a rule 5?


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Whats a rule 5?


HTFU!


----------



## sittingbull (29 Mar 2015)

Norry1 said:


> Well done matey. I'm sat in my lounge admiring the rain and looking at the forecast.
> 
> Time to Rule 5


Good luck if you're out now. It's tough setting off knowing you'll be soaked within the first mile. With the distance involved I think it will be hard to avoid the rain today, somewhere. Stating the obvious, it's not so bad if it rains on the homeward leg.


----------



## Norry1 (29 Mar 2015)

Back safe and sound. Hard ride today - straight into the strong wind for the first 50 miles. Some stiff hills - mainly on narrow, twisty lanes - so spent a lot of time on the brakes on the downhills which is always annoying. Rained for the first 62 miles - then just a few spits afterwards. Still, quite a rewarding ride - bit nackered now. Time to update the Main Thread.

https://www.strava.com/activities/275945070


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Mar 2015)

Done. Hellish day. Full report to follow once I've recovered.


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Mar 2015)

On Friday a colleague up from London asked how far it was from Dundee to Aberdeen, I said "I think it's about 100 miles". On finding out that the weather was set to be a hideous westerly a plan was hatched. A slightly cheaty plan. If I'd had to do an out-and-back into that wind I would have failed before the turn.

As it transpires, it is closer to 75-80 miles from Dundee to Aberdeen. So a secondary plot was hatched; to pass Aberdeen to the west, circle round and arrive from the north.
The day started very well, albeit very late (didn't turn a pedal until 1:30pm) mostly calm at first, then with a slight crosswind once I turned past Arbroath.

A couple of hours later the hail came, and the farm road I was on got flooded, the combination of which meant that I got utterly soaked and frozen, having found out that my gloves had fallen out of my back pocket somewhere along the route.

Riding along in gathering gloom my Garmin sent me down a road that didn't really have any right to be called a road at all, and then another one which suddenly terminated in a farm yard. I gave up the ghost and headed straight for the main road, bombing the last 14 miles in complete darkness and driving rain along the A947.

One of those rides which will be fun to look back on (once the feeling comes back into my fingers) but which was not at all fun at the time.

(And the 10 mile ride home from Dundee into the teeth of the howling wind at 22:45 wasn't much fun either.)


----------



## Soltydog (31 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Not cheating at all.


Well I did it today & it didn't feel like cheating at all, especially when I was on top of the wolds with cross wind (forecast 50mph) & hail coming down & no shelter must be crackers! I'll update my ride details later on, off for a nice warm shower now


----------



## sittingbull (31 Mar 2015)

Soltydog said:


> Well I did it today & it didn't feel like cheating at all, especially when I was on top of the wolds with cross wind (forecast 50mph) & hail coming down & no shelter ........


Superb effort! That must be one of the (if not THE) latest qualifier(s) 

I didn't think we'd all get through this month (and I include myself in that).

14 runners and riders going forwards to April.

Well done guys


----------



## ianrauk (31 Mar 2015)

Soltydog said:


> Well I did it today & it didn't feel like cheating at all, especially when I was on top of the wolds with cross wind (forecast 50mph) & hail coming down & no shelter must be crackers! I'll update my ride details later on, off for a nice warm shower now




Good stuff Solty.... mad out there... mad I tell's ya!


----------



## ianrauk (31 Mar 2015)

sittingbull said:


> 14 runners and riders going forwards to April.
> 
> Well done guys



Indeed.. great effort everyone. It's not been an easy first quarter of the year for everyone weather wise.


----------



## Soltydog (31 Mar 2015)

January was the hardest for me & I wasn't going to roll over & let it go after doing that


----------



## Norry1 (31 Mar 2015)

My fledgling plan for April was to take a day off, intercept Steve Abraham when he was somewhere near me, ride 50 miles with him and then complete the ton riding back to my car. May have to think again.... or maybe not with a lot of luck.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Apr 2015)

April done nice and early, so for once I can sit back and wait for everybody else to get theirs done. Brief write up in the your ride today thread.


----------



## sittingbull (4 Apr 2015)

Well done @Supersuperleeds  Nice day for it.

I was going to get mine done today too. .......but....... front end washed out from under me last night, hit the deck with the upper edge of my cycle specs cutting into my forehead.

Less than 3 hrs wait in A&E  ........ cut was glued and taped  feeling a bit sore now.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Apr 2015)

sittingbull said:


> Well done @Supersuperleeds  Nice day for it.
> 
> I was going to get mine done today too. .......but....... front end washed out from under me last night, hit the deck with the upper edge of my cycle specs cutting into my forehead.
> 
> Less than 3 hrs wait in A&E  ........ cut was glued and taped  feeling a bit sore now.



Cheers, glad you are okay


----------



## ianrauk (4 Apr 2015)

Got mine done today also... blast into Kent and back. Pretty grey weather out there and a little drizzle, but nothing to really moan about. So 106 for the day and Aprils done and dusted.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Apr 2015)

Got mine done too. Out to Llyn Efyrnwy, three laps of the lake and back. 115 miles which is my longest ride to date.

I'll do a write up in the morning.

Edit: write up done and is *here*


----------



## Soltydog (4 Apr 2015)

Did 67 miles on the club ride, but had a loss or air  & only carry 1 spare tube & bust a spoke nipple, so was planning on 30+ miles solo but decided to retire home instead, plenty of time yet


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Apr 2015)

sittingbull said:


> Well done @Supersuperleeds  Nice day for it.
> 
> I was going to get mine done today too. .......but....... front end washed out from under me last night, hit the deck with the upper edge of my cycle specs cutting into my forehead.
> 
> Less than 3 hrs wait in A&E  ........ cut was glued and taped  feeling a bit sore now.


What can I say other than: Ouch! I hope things will be better next ride.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Apr 2015)

Soltydog said:


> Did 67 miles on the club ride, but had a loss or air  & only carry 1 spare tube & bust a spoke nipple, so was planning on 30+ miles solo but decided to retire home instead, plenty of time yet




Annoying.....
plenty of time and watching the weather report on the box the outlook is for much better weather.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Apr 2015)

Soltydog said:


> Did 67 miles on the club ride, but had a loss or air  & only carry 1 spare tube & bust a spoke nipple, so was planning on 30+ miles solo but decided to retire home instead, plenty of time yet


At the moment the forecasts look quite promising 'til at least mid month so you may get a choice of good days to do it.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Apr 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> 115 miles which is my longest ride to date.
> .



Well done Phil.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Well done Phil.


Thank you.


----------



## Soltydog (4 Apr 2015)

I'm free 18th & 19th of this month, so that's favourite depending on weather & 26th I'm doing a 86mile sportive, so can always tag 14 miles on that


----------



## sittingbull (4 Apr 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> What can I say other than: Ouch! I hope things will be better next ride.


Thanks Phil, a friend called around earlier and commented on my . I hadn't realised, but it's going that way and is a bit closed. Ribs and hip sore too.

Only 4 days into the month, thankfully.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Apr 2015)

sittingbull said:


> Well done @Supersuperleeds  Nice day for it.
> 
> I was going to get mine done today too. .......but....... front end washed out from under me last night, hit the deck with the upper edge of my cycle specs cutting into my forehead.
> 
> Less than 3 hrs wait in A&E  ........ cut was glued and taped  feeling a bit sore now.




Just seen this. Bad luck mate.
Heal quick....


----------



## sittingbull (4 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Just seen this. Bad luck mate.
> Heal quick....


Thanks Ian 

The reach to the bars on a road bike would be a little too uncomfortable at the moment, but it's barely 24hrs.

The MTB is on standby but hopefully wont be needed.


----------



## rb58 (4 Apr 2015)

sittingbull said:


> Well done @Supersuperleeds  Nice day for it.
> 
> I was going to get mine done today too. .......but....... front end washed out from under me last night, hit the deck with the upper edge of my cycle specs cutting into my forehead.
> 
> Less than 3 hrs wait in A&E  ........ cut was glued and taped  feeling a bit sore now.


Ouch! GWS


----------



## rb58 (4 Apr 2015)

Not many opportunities for me in April, so snuck out early and did one of my regular Kent > London > Essex > Kent loops. A bit damp but nothing serious. A little windy too, but again nothing serious. 104 miles. Sorted.


----------



## HLaB (5 Apr 2015)

Ouch @sittingbull hope you heal fast. Got mine in yesterday all 176 miles of it, I'll write it up properly after the ToF https://ridewithgps.com/trips/4342158


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Apr 2015)

100.02 miles, kind of by accident!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Apr 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> 100.02 miles, kind of by accident!



I hope your gps is very accurate


----------



## ianrauk (5 Apr 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> 100.02 miles, kind of by accident!




By accident?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Apr 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> 100.02 miles, kind of by accident!


Do tell!


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Apr 2015)

It was unintentional....... But I was presented with an opportunity.
At some point over the next hour or two ill post in " your ride today"

@Supersuperleeds how very, very dare you think that. I beat you to it!


----------



## HLaB (5 Apr 2015)

Planned for a hilly ton with a mate; it was a great route he'd improvised and we had a great cafe stop. First thing in the morning I felt like something in my calf wasn't right and didn't think I'd do much but the hills for some reason seemed to warm things up and it settled down, unfortunately he started to feel something so I pulled him home. That was at 90miles and an average of 17.5mph. I had planned to go to my flat and get a light, jacket and more supplies as I wanted to make it a decent warm up to LBL. But that would mean going back into the city via the busy A47 or through a busy park and he invited me in for a coffee, so I decided it was more prudent to go north to make it at least a ton before the light faded. That was at 90miles and an average of 17.5mph. I was making good progress, so I then decided to make it a 200km and the average was still good 17.4mph. I decided light would have been gone if I went much further so I doubled back via a parallel route. I decided though I had just enough light to go up the local hill climb only problem, rather than than trying to navigate around a local town with fading light, I decided it was better to go through it. It was traffic jams all over and totally killed the average, down to 17.1mph after I was through and with the hill climb it was down to 17mph. However, I then had the crazy idea that the best way to warm up for LBL is to do the same distance and with my bright rear light I be ok lightwise. I was right but at 160ish miles I started to fade and the average dropped dramatically, so the last 15 or so miles were a slog and close to not enough light (perfect for me to see but just on lighting up time). So I took the emergency gel I've carried for about 6 months and 176miles completed I was back with 7867ft of climbing (half of LBL ).


----------



## ianrauk (5 Apr 2015)

HLaB said:


> but just on lighting up time). So I took the emergency gel I've carried for about 6 months and 176miles completed I was back with 7867ft of climbing (half of LBL ).



Awesome stuff mate....well done.


----------



## StuAff (5 Apr 2015)

Got mine in as well. Forecast winds down here were supposed to be the lightest of the weekend....didn't feel like it (if that was 4 mph....). As it was easterly (sort of) I made for Brighton, and it was a real slog, nearly 4 1/2 hours (11.5 mph average), and that's on my 'easy 100 miler'...Pace picked up a bit on the way back with the aid of the (sort of) tailwind (well, at least until the fatigue kicked in), 4 hours somewhat better than the outward leg but still nowhere near my best time for that stretch. Never mind, put that one to bed for this month.


----------



## StuAff (5 Apr 2015)

HLaB said:


> Planned for a hilly ton with a mate; it was a great route he'd improvised and we had a great cafe stop. First thing in the morning I felt like something in my calf wasn't right and didn't think I'd do much but the hills for some reason seemed to warm things up and it settled down, unfortunately he started to feel something so I pulled him home. That was at 90miles and an average of 17.5mph. I had planned to go to my flat and get a light, jacket and more supplies as I wanted to make it a decent warm up to LBL. But that would mean going back into the city via the busy A47 or through a busy park and he invited me in for a coffee, so I decided it was more prudent to go north to make it at least a ton before the light faded. That was at 90miles and an average of 17.5mph. I was making good progress, so I then decided to make it a 200km and the average was still good 17.4mph. I decided light would have been gone if I went much further so I doubled back via a parallel route. I decided though I had just enough light to go up the local hill climb only problem, rather than than trying to navigate around a local town with fading light, I decided it was better to go through it. It was traffic jams all over and totally killed the average, down to 17.1mph after I was through and with the hill climb it was down to 17mph. However, I then had the crazy idea that the best way to warm up for LBL is to do the same distance and with my bright rear light I be ok lightwise. I was right but at 160ish miles I started to fade and the average dropped dramatically, so the last 15 or so miles were a slog and close to not enough light (perfect for me to see but just on lighting up time). So I took the emergency gel I've carried for about 6 months and 176miles completed I was back with 7867ft of climbing (half of LBL ).


Did you not want to round it up a bit more?  Fantastic going there. Wish I had that turn of speed.


----------



## Banjo (11 Apr 2015)

Awesome result @HLaB . Im embarrassed to publish my average speeds these days .
Plodded around the Carmarthenshire Snapper 200k Audax today.So Aprils ton done.

That is the 4th time I have ridden the Snapper.Its a deceptive ride with no huge climbs but all the little ones add up to over 2200 meters . Also a persistent head wind all afternoon didn't help so my time was slowest yet for me.

Good Luck to those who still need an April ton.


----------



## Norry1 (12 Apr 2015)

Well done mate. Looks like I'll be doing my usual of a very late in the month ton.

My May ton is planned - the Fixed ride with @totallyfixed


----------



## Trickedem (12 Apr 2015)

I did the Green and Yellow Fields 300km Audax yesterday. Nice tail wind meant I did my imperial century in 7.05 elapsed time. So moving average was well over 16mph! Not bad for a night ride and probably my fastest century time. The remaining 87 miles were a lot slower.


----------



## HLaB (12 Apr 2015)

Banjo said:


> Awesome result @HLaB . Im embarrassed to publish my average speeds these days .
> Plodded around the Carmarthenshire Snapper 200k Audax today.So Aprils ton done.
> 
> That is the 4th time I have ridden the Snapper.Its a deceptive ride with no huge climbs but all the little ones add up to over 2200 meters . Also a persistent head wind all afternoon didn't help so my time was slowest yet for me.
> ...


Well done, it have been hard yesterday!


----------



## iLB (18 Apr 2015)

As I did a double ton on the 8th do I get a free pass for May?


----------



## StuAff (18 Apr 2015)

iLB said:


> As I did a double ton on the 8th do I get a free pass for May?


Nope!

(Well done though  )


----------



## Norry1 (24 Apr 2015)

Took the day off today to get my ton in. I decided to take my new (to me) Verenti Substance which I've just bought from @djb1971 of this parish.

I really enjoyed the ride - apart from having an explosion tube blowout after 95 miles. It took me a while to fix - I've never changed a rear wheel with disk brakes. The brake rubbed all the rest of the ride and I couldn't get much air in the tube for some reason. added to the fact it was against the wind for the last 20 miles, it got a bit tough! Still a good day and I felt much fitter than of late.

https://www.strava.com/activities/291721125/segments/6851862478


----------



## ianrauk (24 Apr 2015)

Well done @Norry1 

So that just leaves @Soltydog , @sittingbull & @Edwardoka 
Last weekend in April chaps.


----------



## Soltydog (24 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Well done @Norry1
> 
> So that just leaves @Soltydog , @sittingbull & @Edwardoka
> Last weekend in April chaps.



I'm, on it  Was hoping to do it last weekend, but got stuck in church on Friday  plan is 84 mile Heart of The Wolds sportive on Sunday then cycle home afterwards, should be few miles over a ton. looks like poor weather again for my ton attempt, need to plan things better


----------



## Edwardoka (25 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Well done @Norry1
> 
> So that just leaves @Soltydog , @sittingbull & @Edwardoka
> Last weekend in April chaps.


Etape Loch Ness tomorrow, will try to add 40 or so to make up the numbers! If not, I have Monday off


----------



## Edwardoka (25 Apr 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Etape Loch Ness tomorrow, will try to add 40 or so to make up the numbers! If not, I have Monday off



Did not make it to the start 
I guess a solo ton it is tomorrow!


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Apr 2015)

103 miles for me today, although I already did this month.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Apr 2015)

106.9 miles yesterday on Nickyboy's forum ride. Doesn't count towards the challenge as I've also already done April but quite pleased with it nevertheless.


----------



## Soltydog (26 Apr 2015)

Well managed my ton today. 84 mile sportive at a much quicker than planned pace  then a 20 mile ride home  i'll post details soon


----------



## Soltydog (26 Apr 2015)

Planning on not leaving it so late in May  Now the football season is over I should have more free time  Planning on mid May for my century ride, fingers crossed for nice weather


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Apr 2015)

Soltydog said:


> Planning on not leaving it so late in May  Now the football season is over I should have more free time  Planning on mid May for my century ride, fingers crossed for nice weather


Should be a Leeds fan, our season ends just in time for the first ride of the year.


----------



## rb58 (26 Apr 2015)

Only one century in April for me. Got at least planned for May though. And a NEW BIKE to play with....


----------



## StuAff (26 Apr 2015)

rb58 said:


> Only one century in April for me. Got at least planned for May though. And a NEW BIKE to play with....


Looking forward to seeing that some time, and hearing more about it!


----------



## Soltydog (26 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Should be a Leeds fan, our season ends just in time for the first ride of the year.



No one should ever be a Leeds fan


----------



## sittingbull (26 Apr 2015)

103 miles in the bag 

Details to follow.


----------



## Edwardoka (27 Apr 2015)

Just me left to post an April ton, quelle surprise 
I'll try to get out sometime during the week


----------



## ianrauk (27 Apr 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Just me left to post an April ton, quelle surprise
> I'll try to get out sometime during the week




G'luck.


----------



## sittingbull (27 Apr 2015)

Sunday saw me riding back into Wales again, with blue skies, the wind on my back and another crossing of the Runcorn Bridge.







Progress was swift for the first couple of hours, then I started to climb ...... and climb. I stopped to eat my sandwiches part way up one of these climbs, I usually try to avoid stopping until completing a climb, but on this occasion was glad of the break.






I was heading towards Corwen but decided to do a U-turn at about the 45 mile mark as the prospect of a fabulous descent in font of me implied that I'd only have to climb it on the return 

Passing through Chester on the homeward leg I stopped off alongside Chester Race Course (The Roodee) which is the oldest race course in England still in use.






Then once over the Runcorn Bridge I put in a few local laps to make up the distance, with a brief stop in Hale Village to re-acquaint myself with The Childe of Hale.






A ride which was challenging at times but satisfying. It was also quite noticeable that for some strange reason I was invisible to the vast majority of "roadies" .... hmmmmm.....

Roll on May once @Edwardoka has April done and dusted


----------



## busman (27 Apr 2015)

Give me a few more weeks to get fit and I'll start posting my 100's


----------



## ianrauk (27 Apr 2015)

busman said:


> Give me a few more weeks to get fit and I'll start posting my 100's




Unfortunately you are too late for the Imperial Century challenge as it runs from January to December.
However that doesn't stop you posting your rides in the Metric 50's, 100's & 50 imperial threads as they seem to start at any time.
In fact if you have any metric 50's and 100's or imperial 50's to date, post away.


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Apr 2015)

I had to abort the only shot I had at an imperial ton this month, due to thick fog ( not even mentioned by the met office's ZX spectrum ) on my only full day available for riding this month. If I'd had any idea how cack the weather was going to get, I'd have extended this one by 12 miles.
https://www.strava.com/activities/279787597

The irony is, that If April had 31 days in it, I'd have got it in tomorrow . Oh well, at least May's effort is a shoe in ..


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Apr 2015)

If it makes you feel any better, I've still got 122 more miles to ride today (already done 16, writing this on a train) and the route is likely to take me well above the snow line 

The joys of leaving it to the last literal minute...

P.s. if I'm not back before midnight do I get dq'd?


----------



## ianrauk (30 Apr 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> P.s. if I'm not back before midnight do I get dq'd?




No, as you started today.
G'luck with the ride.


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Apr 2015)

Thanks!

Done! (both me and the ride)
Details to follow


----------



## Edwardoka (1 May 2015)

After failing to partake in the Etape Loch Ness last weekend I was quite down in the doldrums. Lunchtime hill reps with a couple of colleagues and a hilly extended commute on Tuesday reinvigorated me somewhat, and I knew that that I had to take my other challenge obligations seriously again. Having already planned to take today off for non-velo-related reasons, I decided to request yesterday off, too.

On Wednesday evening I looked at the weather forecast, with patchy rain, snow on the higher ground, and with a stiff wind from the north, which ruled out a there-and-back loop.

With the Three Pistes sportive at the end of May I decided to do a recce ride and see what the Cairngorm ski centre climb is like, and ride home from there. I had sketched out an alternative route which would take me across Fife, over the bridge to Edinburgh and then do laps of Holyrood Park to make up the numbers, but I was neither in the mood for doing laps nor waiting for a train after 100 miles.

I had a 16 mile ride from home to Perth to catch the train (the trains north from Perth are very easily missed), which I caught with seconds to spare.
An hour and a half later, I rocked up to Aviemore, went to the garage, stocked up on supplies for the day ahead.

From Aviemore the road up to the ski centre wasn't as bad as I expected (ramping up to 14% at one point) but come the end of May when I have to do it at the end of a brutal 100-mile sportive that might be a different matter...
I briefly took in the views, then descended before both I started to feel cold and to avoid the rapidly approaching snow storm. At the bottom, I had to take a few minutes to thaw out from the descent.

From the bottom I followed NCN7 southwest through rain, sleet, rubbing brakes and sun to Dalwhinnie, where I stopped in a cafe with the wind blowing storm clouds over the hills.
After replenishing myself, I carried on, but the path deteriorated badly. I do not remember it being a tenth as bad as that the last time I was on that route, although that was in 2004 and it gets very wintry up there!

I turned off towards Tummel Bridge and rode through Etape Caledonia territory, through Trinafour, and past Schiehallion. No wonder the locals are angry, it would have been a stunning, unspoilt valley were it not for the hideous marching pylons of the Beauly-Denny power line as far as the eye could see.
In any case, I found the hills to be tough but nothing in danger of making me get off and push, and the descending was fantastic (apart from the pylons)

Approaching Aberfeldy, I rejoined NCN7 (but in the opposite direction), through the village of Dull (twinned with Boring, Oregon), and arrived in Aberfeldy with 3 hours of daylight left and 40 miles still to ride.
After a rest, a stretch, and snaffling a couple of bananas, I tackled the big climb out of Aberfeldy - which was tough but worth it because the 10-11 mile long descent into Dunkeld is a thing of beauty. From Dunkeld it was simply a case of riding east towards home with the sun setting behind me, along 25 miles of local roads with only the beastly climb of Ballo standing as a sting in the tail before arriving home.

All in all, 139.5 miles (16.5 on the initial run to Perth, 123 on the main route); my third biggest mileage day on a bike. And it was all because of you guys


----------



## ianrauk (1 May 2015)

Well done @Edwardoka , sounded like an epic ride.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 May 2015)

@Edwardoka


----------



## StuAff (1 May 2015)

Fantastic effort there!!


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 May 2015)

I'm hoping to get a ton (at least) done on Monday. I might even go for the double ton. I have a route all planned out, I've just got to hope I don't have any issues on the Randonnee tomorrow,


----------



## ianrauk (3 May 2015)

Well that's May's ride out of the way nice and early.
Bit of a report and pics *HERE*


----------



## sittingbull (3 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Well that's May's ride out of the way nice and early.
> Bit of a report and pics *HERE*


Some of us can still feel last months qualifier in the legs. You could have waited 




Lucky regarding the shutter incident........some people


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 May 2015)

May's ride also done and dusted for me. I had no route in mind as you can probably gather from the map, but 108 miles done, lovely and sunny, quite warm but was a hard wind to ride into.

https://www.strava.com/activities/297910904


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 May 2015)

I set out with the intention of getting May's century in but things didn't go to plan and I had to abandon at 75 miles. Still early yet but I hope the weather plays nice for another crack at it. Ride report *here*.


----------



## sittingbull (4 May 2015)

Unfortunate Phil, plenty of time left though to hit the ton for May 

75 miles is a very respectable ride and it's always a difficult decision to abort as the target gets closer.

A few easy days won't lose any fitness and will probably do you some good


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 May 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I set out with the intention of getting May's century in but things didn't go to plan and I had to abandon at 75 miles. Still early yet but I hope the weather plays nice for another crack at it. Ride report *here*.



Plenty of time yet for you to get it in. A few days rest and hopefully your knee will be fine.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 May 2015)

I have a suspicion that although I only did three commutes on the bike last week it still wasn't enough rest after the forum ride last weekend. I'll take it easy for a bit longer this time.


----------



## StuAff (4 May 2015)

I did mine, I think, Saturday/Sunday night. Last bit of my journey into Ostend was in an ambulance, but 99 and a bit miles were me or at least done at cycling speeds. Honest. So I'm claiming it. https://www.strava.com/activities/298201088
I'll almost certainly do another ton this month anyway.....


----------



## sittingbull (4 May 2015)

StuAff said:


> ........ Last bit of my journey into Ostend was in an ambulance........


That's one way of getting a few segments I suppose 

Hope you're OK and well done


----------



## Edwardoka (4 May 2015)

StuAff said:


> I did mine, I think, Saturday/Sunday night. Last bit of my journey into Ostend was in an ambulance, but 99 and a bit miles were me or at least done at cycling speeds. Honest. So I'm claiming it. https://www.strava.com/activities/298201088
> I'll almost certainly do another ton this month anyway.....


Yikes... Hope you're ok, fella. Read your account in t'other thread - take it easy, a concussion is no laughing matter.

... I'd definitely say looking at your strava data that it qualifies for the ton


----------



## StuAff (4 May 2015)

sittingbull said:


> That's one way of getting a few segments I suppose
> 
> Hope you're OK and well done


Actually, I didn't get any in the ambulance, though I bagged a few PRs earlier on.....


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 May 2015)

StuAff said:


> I did mine, I think, Saturday/Sunday night. Last bit of my journey into Ostend was in an ambulance, but 99 and a bit miles were me or at least done at cycling speeds. Honest. So I'm claiming it. https://www.strava.com/activities/298201088
> I'll almost certainly do another ton this month anyway.....


Just been reading your write up and suddenly my strained knee doesn't seem quite such an issue after all.

GWS.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 May 2015)

Second attempt and the century for May is done:  Ride Report

Hard work though. I hope June onwards is better.


----------



## rb58 (10 May 2015)

Nailed my May century with the help of @ianrauk and Long Martin. The Hop Garden Audax round the lanes of Kent. A splendid day, cracking route - lumpy, windy but with some great scenery. It was my first hundred on my new Cannondale Synapse. I love the hydraulic disc brakes - so much more assured than the rim brakes on my other bikes. And Di2 is great - slick, fast, precise. I was a bit uncertain on how I would get on with a compact double - my other geared bikes have triples - especially was we had to ascend Birling Hill at 125 miles, by which time I was very tired. But all was good, although the jump from the 50 ring to the 34 is a bit harsh. Not sure about the saddle though. Got another 200km audax lined up for next week, and will probably try for another century on 31st, to make three for the month and getting me back on track for 26 centuries this year. Just shy of 154 miles today.


----------



## Norry1 (11 May 2015)

Got my Ton in yesterday - my first Ton on a fixed bike. I rode with totallyfixed and Dr Pink (Steve and Helen) of this parish. It was a Forum Fixed ride but due to many different issues, it was only the three of us in the end! The thread is here https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/richard-3rd-100-mile-fixed-gear-ride.175678/post-3688586

It was a great ride and with excellent company of very good riders.

My June Ton will be the Wales Velothon plus a few extra miles


----------



## sittingbull (11 May 2015)

Norry1 said:


> Got my Ton in yesterday - my first Ton on a fixed bike.



Well done and some nice pics! Particularly like the one of the train on the level crossing, I tried one like that once and missed.

So how does riding a ton on a fixed bike compare with the others you've done? I've never ridden fixed and would have concerns over getting up hills, getting down hills and my knees.

I've just bought a mid 80s Gazelle (arrived today ) which is currently running single speed on a freehub conversion kit. I bought it for the frame with the intention of restoring full gearing but having decided to give SS a go I've also picked up some flip/flop wheels to give fixed a go too 

Hope your ostrich is OK.


----------



## Norry1 (11 May 2015)

Thanks. I was going to #MilanSanRemo on that pic 

Riding a fixed that far was a challenge but not quite as tough as I expected. It was quite lumpy but we think about 14% max. Downhill is a bit interesting especially if you don't use your brakes like Mr. TotallyFixed. He hit 42mph, which on a fixed is totally bonkers. I only managed 34.2mph.

My legs are okay today, but that slight "warmth" in my knees, showing they worked a bit harder yesterday.

Fixed is definitely fun.


----------



## Norry1 (12 May 2015)

sittingbull said:


> Hope your ostrich is OK.



He's recovering slowly thanks.


----------



## Banjo (14 May 2015)

Mays ton in the bag for me yesterday.
Did "Barcud Coch" 200km Audax. Started in Brecon fast flat ride to Llandovery for a big breakfast in West End Café then into the hills around Llyne Brianne ,Tregaron, Devils bridge, Elan Valley ,Llanwrtd Wells then over the Mountain road back to Brecon on very tired legs.
Route is about 213 kms and 3300 meters climbing.I was strongly reminded by my legs that I need to lose a stone or two

.


----------



## Soltydog (14 May 2015)

Banjo said:


> .I was strongly reminded by my legs that I need to lose a stone or two



Good effort  Ignore your legs, mine keep telling me that & I've lost 3 stone 

Aiming for my ton this Saturday (fingers crossed)


----------



## sittingbull (14 May 2015)

Fabulous pics @Banjo.

You're fortunate in having gorgeous scenery presumably on your doorstep. I lose 30 - 40 miles of each century getting to/from somewhere scenic


----------



## Soltydog (16 May 2015)

102 miles completed today, in the wind again. It wasn't too bad this morning, but picked up as the day went on. Real tough in some places, but real easy in others


----------



## sittingbull (16 May 2015)

Nice one @Soltydog  Should be better conditions by now, I'm still wearing full fingered gloves 

A bit early in the month, but hey, they all count 

That leaves 5 to complete for May


----------



## Soltydog (16 May 2015)

sittingbull said:


> Nice one @Soltydog  Should be better conditions by now, I'm still wearing full fingered gloves
> 
> A bit early in the month, but hey, they all count
> 
> That leaves 5 to complete for May



it is 'better' conditions that it has been previously, I had short sleeves & shorts (& mitts) all day & was comfortable. My tan lines have now actually started to appear after a few hours in the saddle today & it's the middle of May  It won't be too long before they are starting to fade away again  It certainly wasn't cold today, just too damn windy!


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 May 2015)

I got back on it for May with this effort.

https://www.strava.com/activities/305612565

I'm going to put another one in tomorrow for good measure.


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 May 2015)

120 odd miles today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/310178948

Lovely.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 May 2015)

I'm done for May.
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/783302976
Even when travelling east I was getting a headwind today.
Lots of up and downs for the flatlands!


----------



## ianrauk (24 May 2015)

So that just leaves Mr @sittingbull and Mr @Edwardoka to complete their qualifying ride for May.


----------



## Edwardoka (24 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> So that just leaves Mr @sittingbull and Mr @Edwardoka to complete their qualifying ride for May.



IT band injury picked up during hill reps and a lack of opportunity means that I'm only going to get one shot at it this month, on the 3 pistes sportive on the 31st - and the organisers just forecast snow. That's going to be a fun day...


----------



## ianrauk (24 May 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> IT band injury picked up during hill reps and a lack of opportunity means that I'm only going to get one shot at it this month, on the 3 pistes sportive on the 31st - and the organisers just forecast snow. That's going to be a fun day...




Best o' luck squire.


----------



## ColinJ (24 May 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> IT band injury picked up during hill reps and a lack of opportunity means that I'm only going to get one shot at it this month, on the 3 pistes sportive on the 31st - and the organisers just forecast snow. That's going to be a fun day...


Good luck with that!

I am 60 next year and might mark that significant age by having a go at the imperial century challenge instead of the metric century one. I'm thinking that if necessary I could 'cheat' by flying somewhere warm for a cycling holiday at the end of January/start of February to cover those 2 winter months, and do the same again at the end of November/start of December. (I have a small pension coming up at the start of next year and the lump sum would easily cover a couple of off-season cycling trips.)


----------



## sittingbull (24 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> So that just leaves Mr @sittingbull and Mr @Edwardoka to complete their qualifying ride for May.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm..........still a week left, no rush 

Good luck Ed 

Great idea @ColinJ , make it happen! A friend of mine was 80 earlier this year and if the plan comes together he's cycling from Liverpool to Cromarty (north of Inverness), next summer, a distance of approximately 425 miles and back again over 10 days with one rest day. It's still in the early planning stage though and depends on a number of factors.


----------



## Soltydog (24 May 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Good luck with that!
> 
> I am 60 next year and might mark that significant age by having a go at the imperial century challenge instead of the metric century one. I'm thinking that if necessary I could 'cheat' by flying somewhere warm for a cycling holiday at the end of January/start of February to cover those 2 winter months, and do the same again at the end of November/start of December. (I have a small pension coming up at the start of next year and the lump sum would easily cover a couple of off-season cycling trips.)



Failing the flight to somewhere warm, just come over to East Yorkshire where it's flat & a ton will be easier (depending on the wind)


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2015)

Soltydog said:


> Failing the flight to somewhere warm, just come over to East Yorkshire where it's flat & a ton will be easier (depending on the wind)


Hmm - I did a metric century from Garforth on a windy day once ... boy, that was hard riding into the wind! Without any hills or tall buildings in the way, the wind was whipping across the flatlands.

I spotted a group of older club cyclists in the distance who were struggling to make progress but it took me ages to catch up and overtake them. 

I imagine that the windchill on windy winter days could be horrendous!


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 May 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/312339185
And another one


----------



## Edwardoka (26 May 2015)

Doctor appointment on Friday. Going to ask for them to prescribe me all the painkillers, as my recovery is not nearly as assured as I would like with 5 days to go.

The good news is that if I get through Sunday's event I have 5 vastly harder consecutive days in the saddle lined up for the second week in June...  (booked before picking up the injury, too late for refunds )


----------



## ianrauk (26 May 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Doctor appointment on Friday. Going to ask for them to prescribe me all the painkillers, as my recovery is not nearly as assured as I would like with 5 days to go.
> 
> The good news is that if I get through Sunday's event I have 5 vastly harder consecutive days in the saddle lined up for the second week in June...  (booked before picking up the injury, too late for refunds )




Once again, good luck for Sunday.


----------



## sittingbull (28 May 2015)

Ride time


----------



## sittingbull (28 May 2015)

109 very pleasant miles duly completed.

Usual details to follow.


----------



## Norry1 (28 May 2015)

sittingbull said:


> 109 very pleasant miles duly completed.
> 
> Usual details to follow.



Nice one


----------



## sittingbull (29 May 2015)

My century for May was planned for Saturday, but Thursday afternoon was looking better than forecast, I had the opportunity, felt good, so off I went. The route on the Garmin was to Market Drayton with a small loop at the end then an exact return. However the loop was never completed due to a freshly surfaced road with what seemed like several inches of loose chippings on soft tar. I could just about keep the bike upright but progress was impossible. The Allez was being pebble-dashed and the drive kept jamming. I aborted after 30 yards and took another route. Fortunately he jockey wheels appear unscathed.

A few pics from the ride:














Interesting looking arch to the right of the church. Whilst taking this pic a small group of club cyclists passed by on a social ride, I caught them up and and had a pleasant natter for the next 5-10 miles 

Conditions were perfect, I expected to be racing the rain clouds home but it wasn't even close 

Best ride this year........so far.


----------



## Edwardoka (1 Jun 2015)

111 brutal miles logged yesterday. 

Details to follow.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jun 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> 111 brutal miles logged yesterday.
> 
> Details to follow.




Nice one. Better late then never....
If your weather was anything like what we had here yesterday then yes I can imagine it was tough work - so Chapeau!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jun 2015)

And with @Edwardoka 's ride yesterday in the bag, it means that every one is still in the 2015 challenge.
Good going everyone. Roll on the weekend for June's qualifying ride.


----------



## Banjo (1 Jun 2015)

Hoping to do The "Rough Diamond" Permanent audax later this week. which if successful will give me an early hundred for June
.http://www.aukweb.net/perms/detail/MR07/

good Luck everyone.


----------



## Soltydog (1 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Good going everyone. Roll on the weekend for June's qualifying ride.



Well done everyone. Early bite of the cherry for me this month http://www.cyclosport.org/event/06-Jun-2015/UK/flat-n-fast-100.html just hope it's a full 100 miles


----------



## Banjo (1 Jun 2015)

Good Luck on the sportive.

Flat sounds good ,I have relatives in Lincolnshire and will try to combine a visit with a ride around there later in the summer. I took my folder up once or twice but usually only do 20 milers on it.


----------



## Norry1 (1 Jun 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> 111 brutal miles logged yesterday.
> 
> Details to follow.




Well done


----------



## sittingbull (3 Jun 2015)

For those fortunate to have ridden centuries on bikes of different frame materials, which would be your preferred choice?

In recent times I've only ridden aluminium, I've found it harsh even with CF forks, switching to 25mm tyres has helped, probably due to lower tyre pressures,

I have no idea if I'm alone in riding aluminium and I'm happy riding a bike which delivers time after time and is more capable than I am., As said above though, centuries can be brutal, I'm just wondering if I could acheive the same with a little more comfort.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2015)

sittingbull said:


> For those fortunate to have ridden centuries on bikes of different frame materials, which would be your preferred choice?
> 
> In recent times I've only ridden aluminium, I've found it harsh even with CF forks, switching to 25mm tyres has helped, probably due to lower tyre pressures,
> 
> I have no idea if I'm alone in riding aluminium and I'm happy riding a bike which delivers time after time and is more capable than I am., As said above though, centuries can be brutal, I'm just wondering if I could acheive the same with a little more comfort.




Most of my centuries are now on my Ti beauty, have also done a lot on my Carbon jobbie (mainly before I got the Ti, but it still get's a run out now and again), both are wonderful, comfy smooth rides that means I can cycle all day without any discomfort. I have done a few centuries on my Alu commuter bike, (though only if the weather is foul and I need mudguards). The ride, although ok and pleasant enough (Alu bikes are very well made these days and are getting better) I do feel and know that I have been on a long bike ride afterwards. It's by no means uncomfortable, more like not as smooth on the road as Ti or Carbon. And when you are doing long distances, you need as smooth and as comfortable as you can get. Ti & Carbon (& not forgetting Steel) give you that. Alu does to, but not as much,


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jun 2015)

sittingbull said:


> For those fortunate to have ridden centuries on bikes of different frame materials, which would be your preferred choice?
> 
> In recent times I've only ridden aluminium, I've found it harsh even with CF forks, switching to 25mm tyres has helped, probably due to lower tyre pressures,
> 
> I have no idea if I'm alone in riding aluminium and I'm happy riding a bike which delivers time after time and is more capable than I am., As said above though, centuries can be brutal, I'm just wondering if I could acheive the same with a little more comfort.



Mine are all on aluminium, the Allez has carbon forks, the Tricross doesn't. The Allez is on 25mm tyres, the Tricross on 28mm tyres (and mudguards and disc brakes so is a tad heavier than the Allez)

Not surprisingly the Allez is quicker and is probably more comfortable to ride on as it is my preferred choice for the longer rides, though it only comes out when it is dry.

I did a 128 miler on the Tricross and had a rack and rackbag on it at the time, that was knackering, but it was also my first double metric and one of my earlier imperials (makes me sound like a hardened veteran that )


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Most of my centuries are now on my Ti beauty, have also done a lot on my Carbon jobbie (mainly before I got the Ti, but it still get's a run out now and again), both are wonderful, comfy smooth rides that means I can cycle all day without any discomfort. I have done a few centuries on my Alu commuter bike, (though only if the weather is foul and I need mudguards). The ride, although ok and pleasant enough (Alu bikes are very well made these days and are getting better) I do feel and know that I have been on a long bike ride afterwards. It's by no means uncomfortable, more like not as smooth on the road as Ti or Carbon. And when you are doing long distances, you need as smooth and as comfortable as you can get. Ti & Carbon (& not forgetting Steel) give you that. Alu does to, but not as much,



I'm going to have a Ti bike when I can afford it, or should I say when I can persuade our lass that spending £2,500 on a bike is reasonable


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm going to have a Ti bike when I can afford it, or should I say when I can persuade our lass that spending £2,500 on a bike is reasonable




£2500? Cheap one then? 

Ti bikes are worth every penny.
Even Mrs Ian who is not into cycling in the slightest say's it's a lovely looking bike. It does mean however that my lovely Roubaix doesn't get the attention that it deserves. I may have to seriously think of selling it.


----------



## martint235 (3 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm going to have a Ti bike when I can afford it, or should I say when I can persuade our lass that spending £2,500 on a bike is reasonable





ianrauk said:


> £2500? Cheap one then?
> 
> Ti bikes are worth every penny.
> Even Mrs Ian who is not into cycling in the slightest say's it's a lovely looking bike. It does mean however that my lovely Roubaix doesn't get the attention that it deserves. I may have to seriously think of selling it.


Worth keeping an eye on Planet X. Lelly came in at less than £2k with a significant amount of SRAM Red on there. Just ignore @ianrauk , he's always been jealous that I got my Ti bike before him.


----------



## StuAff (3 Jun 2015)

I do centuries on all four of mine: Chutney and the Trek are aluminium (carbon fork on the Trek), Condor is alu front triangle/carbon rear triangle and fork, Viner full carbon. In terms of comfort, the Viner wins, but there's not that much difference between it and the Trek, which is both a very good alu frame (one owner compares it favourably to his Litespeed!) and on 28mm tyres, compared to 25mm on the two roadies. I'd put Chutney next in terms of comfort, the 40mm tyres help there, and the Condor, though not uncomfortable, is designed to be racier and stiffer and it shows, both in handling and ride comfort. In terms of the speed/comfort balance, Viner definitely ahead- it just soaks up vibration in a way the others don't, only the Condor accelerates like it, and the weight is an advantage on rolling stuff (much of that round here!).


----------



## sittingbull (3 Jun 2015)

Interesting replies and experiences 

I asked here rather than in one of the more general sections 'cos nothing beats miles on the road for an honest and accurate evaluation. A comparison with a decent steel frame would be appreciated if anyone has done one recently? Hopefully I'll give steel a go later in the challenge.


----------



## sittingbull (3 Jun 2015)

Had me puzzled for a while there @StuAff (easily done) 

After a bit of searching I now realise Chutney is a Dahon Speed Pro TT.



StuAff said:


> ........ Chutney (name previous owner gave it, suits it I think) will definitely be getting long range outings though...


----------



## martint235 (3 Jun 2015)

sittingbull said:


> Interesting replies and experiences
> 
> I asked here rather than in one of the more general sections 'cos nothing beats miles on the road for an honest and accurate evaluation. A comparison with a decent steel frame would be appreciated if anyone has done one recently? Hopefully I'll give steel a go later in the challenge.


I have a Ti and a steel bike set up roughly the same although the steel bike has disc brakes. Comfort wise they are about the same but there's a huge difference in weight. Obviously it doesn't help that the steel bike is the commuter with all the gubbins that goes with that like Marathons etc but I've yet to attempt a century on it. There'll be a day, one day, when I will though.


----------



## sittingbull (3 Jun 2015)

martint235 said:


> I have a Ti and a steel bike set up roughly the same although the steel bike has disc brakes. *Comfort wise they are about the same* but there's a huge difference in weight.........


That's the bit I was hoping to hear! I've got 2 small (20") steel frames, 531c and 653 which I'm hoping will make comfortable mile munchers without too big a weight penalty (possibly similar weight to my Allez). One is currently single speed, the other is a bare frame in need of refinishing but I may build it up first to see what it's like.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2015)

sittingbull said:


> That's the bit I was hoping to hear! I've got 2 small (20") steel frames, 531c and 653 which I'm hoping will make comfortable mile munchers without too big a weight penalty (possibly similar weight to my Allez). One is currently single speed, the other is a bare frame in need of refinishing but I may build it up first to see what it's like.




Steel can be a very comfy ride. And very good steel frames weigh very little too.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2015)

sittingbull said:


> That's the bit I was hoping to hear! I've got 2 small (20") steel frames, 531c and 653 which I'm hoping will make comfortable mile munchers without too big a weight penalty (possibly similar weight to my Allez). One is currently single speed, the other is a bare frame in need of refinishing but I may build it up first to see what it's like.




Not looking to buy a Carbon jobbie anytime soon are you


----------



## sittingbull (3 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Not looking to buy a Carbon jobbie anytime soon are you


It's not something I'd rule out. I've built up a small number of bikes in the relatively short time (3 years) since cycling became my main recreational pursuit and I guess this will gradually whittle down as I find out what works best for me.

I have been considering carbon and have been looking at the Planet X frame offerings. Carbon appeals in a functional way, hopefully delivering on it's promises. The Roubaix is a great bike but probably in a different ball-park to those I've considered.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Steel can be a very comfy ride. And very good steel frames weigh very little too.


steel all the way here although have just taken a Dawes Giro 500 in part exchange that has a carbon rear triangle and carbon forks , so looking forward to a couple of rides on it before i move it on


----------



## velovoice (4 Jun 2015)

My tuppence (but I know I'm not alone in reaching this conclusion): FIT is far more relevant than frame material, when it comes to long distance comfort.

Only when you've got that right can you be in a position to get 'fussy' about frame material.

Of course if you happen to have two bikes identical in size/fit/geometry but made of different materials* (and the Genesis Equilibrium and Spa Audax are the only models that come readily to mind, available in both ti and steel and otherwise identical; maybe also a Dawes model?) -- then you're in a position to compare. And that may come down to personal preference rather than any objective/scientific criteria.

* I've never heard of any pairings like this other than ti and steel. Most brands do offer models in their range that are very close, with aluminium being the 'cheaper' option and carbon the 'upgrade' but when you look at the geometry charts, they are not in fact identical. And a few millimeters difference here and there can make a surprising difference to how the bike fits you and therefore how comfortable you are (or can make yourself) on it.


----------



## martint235 (4 Jun 2015)

velovoice said:


> My tuppence (but I know I'm not alone in reaching this conclusion): FIT is far more relevant than frame material, when it comes to long distance comfort.
> 
> Only when you've got that right can you be in a position to get 'fussy' about frame material.
> 
> ...


The frame geometry on my steel Planet X Kaffenback and on my Planet X Ti (which is actually a rebadged Van Nic) is identical. The Ti is as close as possible to the geometry on my old Giant Carbon bike. Other than that it's just been about little tweaks here and there to even out the differences. The steel bike and the Ti bike were both bought sight unseen off the internet so it was key that the geometries matched what I was used to. The key is that when I get on the bike there is no "this feels different" feeling and that that then stays the same up until 200+ miles. I don't want to get to 150 miles and think "this feels different to the last time I was at this distance" because of the bike. If the distance feels different I need to it to be down to something I can change there and then: energy levels; hydration levels etc. At 150 miles, if you find out the bike doesn't fit, it's a long walk home.


----------



## velovoice (4 Jun 2015)

martint235 said:


> The frame geometry on my steel Planet X Kaffenback and on my Planet X Ti (which is actually a rebadged Van Nic) is identical. The Ti is as close as possible to the geometry on my old Giant Carbon bike. Other than that it's just been about little tweaks here and there to even out the differences. The steel bike and the Ti bike were both bought sight unseen off the internet so it was key that the geometries matched what I was used to. The key is that when I get on the bike there is no "this feels different" feeling and that that then stays the same up until 200+ miles. I don't want to get to 150 miles and think "this feels different to the last time I was at this distance" because of the bike. If the distance feels different I need to it to be down to something I can change there and then: energy levels; hydration levels etc. At 150 miles, if you find out the bike doesn't fit, it's a long walk home.


Exactly!!


----------



## rb58 (4 Jun 2015)

You all need to stop fussing and buy an Enigma.


----------



## velovoice (4 Jun 2015)

martint235 said:


> The frame geometry on my steel Planet X Kaffenback and on my Planet X Ti (which is actually a rebadged Van Nic) is identical. The Ti is as close as possible to the geometry on my old Giant Carbon bike. Other than that it's just been about little tweaks here and there to even out the differences. The steel bike and the Ti bike were both bought sight unseen off the internet so it was key that the geometries matched what I was used to. The key is that when I get on the bike there is no "this feels different" feeling and that that then stays the same up until 200+ miles. I don't want to get to 150 miles and think "this feels different to the last time I was at this distance" because of the bike. If the distance feels different I need to it to be down to something I can change there and then: energy levels; hydration levels etc. At 150 miles, if you find out the bike doesn't fit, it's a long walk home.


Interesting about yours being a re-badged Van Nic. @Flying Dodo 's Planet X is a re-badged Lynskey.

So if @theclaud had bought her Kaffenback in the same size as your Planet X Ti, it'd be exactly the same geometry? Wow. I didn't understand those two models to have the same design spec (other than steel vs ti).

ETA: i've just had a look at the Planet X website. Presumably the sole ti option on sale there is not the same bike as yours or Adam's (his was the Sportive model, circa 2010/11), as the geometry is _very _different from the Kaffenback's.


----------



## martint235 (4 Jun 2015)

velovoice said:


> Interesting about yours being a re-badged Van Nic. @Flying Dodo 's Planet X is a re-badged Lynskey.
> 
> So if @theclaud had bought her Kaffenback in the same size as your Planet X Ti, it'd be exactly the same geometry? Wow. I didn't understand those two models to have the same design spec (other than steel vs ti).
> 
> ETA: i've just had a look at the Planet X website. Presumably the sole ti option on sale there is not the same bike as yours or Adam's (his was the Sportive model, circa 2010/11), as the geometry is _very _different from the Kaffenback's.


Planet X changed suppliers just before I got mine for some reason. 'Teefs and I think Adam's have the straight, elegant seatstays that I was actually after whereas I have the wishbone stays. You'll also notice mine doesn't have the standard Van Nic dropouts so has obviously been designed to sell on.

The geometry changes slightly as the size goes up amongst other things to accommodate the lengthening head tube. I don't know which manufacturer they now have for the Ti model. Mine was bought Jan '12 just after the change from Lynksey to Van Nic.


----------



## martint235 (4 Jun 2015)

rb58 said:


> You all need to stop fussing and buy an Enigma.


Nah. Only got a Ti bike to do LEL. And I'm only doing LEL the once.


----------



## velovoice (4 Jun 2015)

martint235 said:


> Planet X changed suppliers just before I got mine for some reason. 'Teefs and I think Adam's have the straight, elegant seatstays that I was actually after whereas I have the wishbone stays. You'll also notice mine doesn't have the standard Van Nic dropouts so has obviously been designed to sell on.
> 
> The geometry changes slightly as the size goes up amongst other things to accommodate the lengthening head tube. I don't know which manufacturer they now have for the Ti model. Mine was bought Jan '12 just after the change from Lynksey to Van Nic.



Adam's seatstays are curved. I know what you mean - I was so happy that, just at the point I ordered my Enigma, they'd decided to change back to straight seatstays.

Yes, I was comparing XL in both the Kaffenback and the current ti road bike on Planet X's website (builder/supplier unknown).

ETA. Sorry, the _chain_stays on Adam's are wishbone, the _seat_stays are straight when viewed from the side. It's the curved ones that look so fragile that they've sagged in the middle that I don't like!


----------



## rb58 (4 Jun 2015)

I ride steel, Ti and now carbon as well. I've done centuries on all of them. My Thorn Audax (steel) fits me beautifully and when I bought the Enigma I took the Thorn with me to the factory and asked them to get the set up the same. 

In my experience, the Ti bike is the smoothest ride. Closely matched by the Thorn and the two steel fixed gear jobbies. My new Cannondale Synapse is very smooth, but the Ti still wins (although to be fair, it's new and I've old done two centuries on it).

I've never had a bike fit, and never felt I needed one - maybe I'm just the sort of person who doesn't notice small differences in set up. The only time I've felt uncomfortable was when I rode from Kent to Edinburgh (in 2 days). And I put that down to being on the saddle for so long (anyone want to buy a good condition Brooks B17?).


----------



## rb58 (4 Jun 2015)

martint235 said:


> Nah. Only got a Ti bike to do LEL. And I'm only doing LEL the once.


You selling Lelly then?


----------



## martint235 (4 Jun 2015)

velovoice said:


> Adam's seatstays are curved. I know what you mean - I was so happy that, just at the point I ordered my Enigma, they'd decided to change back to straight seatstays.
> 
> Yes, I was comparing XL in both the Kaffenback and the current ti road bike on Planet X's website (builder/supplier unknown).
> 
> ETA. Sorry, the _chain_stays on Adam's are wishbone, the _seat_stays are straight when viewed from the side. It's the curved ones that look so fragile that they've sagged in the middle that I don't like!


I can't see a Ti one at the moment, could be a cache issue at work.

Lelly was the first bike that I took care over the sizing etc rather than just buying the biggest bike a supplier does. I went to all the trouble of measuring the Giant (which had proved to be comfy long distance) and so when I got the Kaffenback I checked back to the sizing of Lelly and it is definitely the same. If you stand them next to each other the only differences are in tube diameter.


----------



## martint235 (4 Jun 2015)

rb58 said:


> You selling Lelly then?


Now you're just being silly!  And everyone complained and complained at me last year and early this year when I put her into semi-retirement......

EDIT: I've never had a bike fit either. It's by feel and as I said earlier I don't want to get on one of the road bikes and think "this feels different"


----------



## rb58 (4 Jun 2015)

velovoice said:


> It's the curved ones that look so fragile that they've sagged in the middle that I don't like!


My Enigma has the curved seat stays and (in my eyes) they are one of the most elegant features of the bike. I'm not a frame builder, but I would have thought curved stays would lead to a softer ride than straight ones. Happy to be corrected though. 

One other thing worth saying about Ti, is that properly looked after (and that's easy enough) it maintains its good looks. I think mine is in its fifth 'season' and still looks almost new.


----------



## martint235 (4 Jun 2015)

I just liked the look of the straight stays. I'd never considered the comfort angle.


----------



## velovoice (4 Jun 2015)

@martint235 - here's a link to the only one on the website at the moment.

@rb58 - Jim and Paul said that's what they expected riders to find but the feedback was neglible/inconclusive. Paul owns several ti bikes of several different brands and puts 1000s of miles in, says he just can't feel any difference that he could attribute to the shape of the seatstays. 

Straight tubing of course means less work/time.


----------



## martint235 (4 Jun 2015)

velovoice said:


> @martint235 - here's a link to the only one on the website at the moment.
> 
> @rb58 - Jim and Paul said that's what they expected riders to find but the feedback was neglible/inconclusive. Paul owns several ti bikes of several different brands and puts 1000s of miles in, says he just can't feel any difference that he could attribute to the shape of the seatstays.
> 
> Straight tubing of course means less work/time.


Ah. That may still be Van Nic (although I can't be sure) but it's the Pro frame rather than the Sportive. The Pro frame is quite different.


----------



## velovoice (4 Jun 2015)

martint235 said:


> Ah. That may still be Van Nic (although I can't be sure) but it's the Pro frame rather than the Sportive. The Pro frame is quite different.


I thought that must be the case. Wonder if the Sportive model will come back?


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jun 2015)

Get a 'Rolls' saddle and it's possible to ride anything for 250 miles at a time. It's just a bike ride. 

@rb58 Ross, I'm trying to be one, not buy one.


----------



## rb58 (4 Jun 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Get a 'Rolls' saddle and it's possible to ride anything for 250 miles at a time. It's just a bike ride.


I agree - Rolls is my perch of choice on all bikes, although I'm growing to like the Fabric that came stock with the Cannondale.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> £2500? Cheap one then?
> 
> Ti bikes are worth every penny.
> Even Mrs Ian who is not into cycling in the slightest say's it's a lovely looking bike. It does mean however that my lovely Roubaix doesn't get the attention that it deserves. I may have to seriously think of selling it.



The Van nichs Zephyr comes out at around £2,300, my lbs can do me a set of hand built bomb proof wheels for circa £200. - £2,500 job done - apart from another £60 on marathon pluses


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> The Van nichs Zephyr comes out at around £2,300, my lbs can do me a set of hand built bomb proof wheels for circa £200. - £2,500 job done - apart from another £60 on marathon pluses




Go for it. You certainly won't regret it.


----------



## martint235 (4 Jun 2015)

rb58 said:


> I agree - Rolls is my perch of choice on all bikes, although I'm growing to like the Fabric that came stock with the Cannondale.


Really? I thought you hated it.

Does the Rolls come with loops at the back yet?


----------



## rb58 (4 Jun 2015)

martint235 said:


> Really? I thought you hated it.
> 
> Does the Rolls come with loops at the back yet?


I didn't like the Fabric at first, but then doing a century on a new saddle on only the second time out was probably not a good plan!

The Rolls doesn't have loops - that would spoil it's good looks!

Back on topic, who's out this weekend to nail June's century?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jun 2015)

rb58 said:


> I didn't like the Fabric at first, but then doing a century on a new saddle on only the second time out was probably not a good plan!
> 
> The Rolls doesn't have loops - that would spoil it's good looks!
> 
> Back on topic, who's out this weekend to nail June's century?



I'm hoping to get out on Saturday


----------



## Soltydog (4 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm hoping to get out on Saturday



Is that a first for you,6 days into the month before doing a century


----------



## Edwardoka (5 Jun 2015)

rb58 said:


> Back on topic, who's out this weekend to nail June's century?


I'll be having a go at it on Monday and hopefully Wednesday.

Does it count if it's abroad?


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jun 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> I'll be having a go at it on Monday and hopefully Wednesday.
> 
> Does it count if it's abroad?




Of course...


----------



## Banjo (5 Jun 2015)

Did mine yesterday.
Rough diamond audax. Scenic route from Tewkesbury through countless pretty villages to Worcester then on up towards Ludlow. Food at Burford Garden Center . diagonally down to Talybont on usk for more food then turn for the Severn Bridge and back up through the Severn Vale via Littleton , Berkley, Slimbridge to Gloucester and on back to Tewkesbury.

Total about 185 miles . Only 2 real climbs ,the one between Usk and Chepstow was a bit of a drag that late in the ride but its not steep.

Great day out Got back in the early hours and slept in the car for a couple of hours woke feeling surprisingly refreshed then got home in time for breakfast.

PS Brooks B17 standard ,no undercarriage problems at all.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jun 2015)

Awesome stuff Banjo.


----------



## sittingbull (5 Jun 2015)

Banjo said:


> ........ Total about 185 miles . Only 2 real climbs ........


Love it........ 

Well done


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Jun 2015)

Banjo said:


> Did mine yesterday.
> Rough diamond audax. Scenic route from Tewkesbury through countless pretty villages to Worcester then on up towards Ludlow. Food at Burford Garden Center . diagonally down to Talybont on usk for more food then turn for the Severn Bridge and back up through the Severn Vale via Littleton , Berkley, Slimbridge to Gloucester and on back to Tewkesbury.
> 
> Total about 185 miles . Only 2 real climbs ,the one between Usk and Chepstow was a bit of a drag that late in the ride but its not steep.
> ...


Wow! I can only dream of doing that kind of distance at the moment.


----------



## Banjo (5 Jun 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Wow! I can only dream of doing that kind of distance at the moment.


You can ride further than you think. Go gently , eat and drink lots ,keep pedalling.


----------



## sittingbull (5 Jun 2015)

How's the knee Phil? Still niggling?

Hopefully not but early days this month if so


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Jun 2015)

sittingbull said:


> How's the knee Phil? Still niggling?
> 
> Hopefully not but early days this month if so


It's getting better and I've been playing around with the set up of both bikes which has helped a lot. I'm quite surprised at how much difference a couple of mm in height & reach is making. My next attempt will have to be later in the month as I'm busy this weekend and in the Lakes next, so I'm hoping the weather will play nicely.


----------



## sittingbull (5 Jun 2015)

That's good 

Not sure what caused the problem in the first place but getting the positioning right can only help.

If possible I prefer an active recovery rather than a lay-off. Take it easy.

Enjoy the Lakes


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jun 2015)

Soltydog said:


> Is that a first for you,6 days into the month before doing a century


I did one Wednesday but it was over three rides, so doesn't count.


----------



## sittingbull (5 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I did one Wednesday but it was over three rides, so doesn't count.


Someone's been reading the first post in this thread


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jun 2015)

June done  will post details later, need to go have a big mug of tea and then a shower first.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jun 2015)

sittingbull said:


> Someone's been reading the first post in this thread



Technically I might be able to claim it as I never went home between the rides, I just stopped and did a days work


----------



## sittingbull (6 Jun 2015)

I discounted one of mine (years before the challenge) 'cos I went home twice and had a meal each time. On the rare occasions I've returned home for glasses, water etc. I make sure I cover a ton before finishing.

Technically yours' may count if you didn't have a sleep 

When I started again in 2012 my first was without unclipping 

Well done for today  If the wind was anything like we've got here it was less than ideal.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jun 2015)

sittingbull said:


> I discounted one of mine (years before the challenge) 'cos I went home twice and had a meal each time. On the rare occasions I've returned home for glasses, water etc. I make sure I cover a ton before finishing.
> 
> Technically yours' may count if you didn't have a sleep
> 
> ...



It was very windy but the forecast had it much worse for you. 

I haven't unclipped on any of my rides................

I use flats


----------



## sittingbull (6 Jun 2015)

Less than 1/2mile from the river here so it's often windy.

Don't think I could ride far on flats, I tap dance on the pedals I'm so used to clipless.

So you ride mega miles on aluminium bikes using flats, nothing whatsoever wrong with that but not what I would have expected


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jun 2015)

sittingbull said:


> Less than 1/2mile from the river here so it's often windy.
> 
> Don't think I could ride far on flats, I tap dance on the pedals I'm so used to clipless.
> 
> So you ride mega miles on aluminium bikes using flats, nothing whatsoever wrong with that but not what I would have expected



and marathon plus tyres


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Technically I might be able to claim it as I never went home between the rides, I just stopped and did a days work


My take on it is that it's two rides. The gap between them imo is too much to class as 1 continuous ride.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> My take on it is that it's two rides. The gap between them imo is too much to class as 1 continuous ride.



I agree, I'm only playing.


----------



## Soltydog (6 Jun 2015)

This month's done today, finished the sportive & my Garmin was only showing 99.9 miles, so a few laps of the car park, just to make sure. By eck it was windy & was tempted to opt for the 100km ride today, but glad I didn't 
Some of my ton rides I've stopped at my 2nd home (Cross Keys ) but think I've always had a ton in by there anyway


----------



## sittingbull (6 Jun 2015)

Well done @Soltydog, nice to get it done early 

Will have to consider mine soon as the usual reprobates seem to be planning earlier rides this month


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jun 2015)

The usual reprobate's always try to get the ride done earlier in the month. More for the reason as the longer you leave it, the less chance of doing it.


----------



## Soltydog (6 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> The usual reprobate's always try to get the ride done earlier in the month. More for the reason as the longer you leave it, the less chance of doing it.


I'd say it's sensible to do it early & pick a nice day, otherwise you could end up with bad weather at the end of the month as I have previously  Saying that today wasn't ideal & I still did it


----------



## Banjo (6 Jun 2015)

I am not a total fair weather cyclist , if I have entered an event 
I will turn out and ride but if its just a solo ride it will be far more enjoyable on a nice day.

Maybe I am spoiled as I work long hours then get lots of days off if I only had one day to ride then I would probably MTFU.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jun 2015)

And that's mine and Mr @rb58 's June ride done and dusted. A really nice sun assisted ride to Tiptree and back.
Small report and pics in Your Ride Today thread *HERE*


----------



## StuAff (7 Jun 2015)

Attempt #1 fail today...Got the Viner out of the garage, front tyre was soft...got the track pump out, restored it to usual pressure, set off. 17 or so miles later, it goes soft again…Pump it up again, rapidly deflates again. Obviously a slow leak. I'm not going to bother trying to fix it there and then- tyre's a Durano Plus, and a pig to put on and off even if I was expert in puncture repair (I'm not, simply because I average over a year between visits..). Limp round to the nearest station & then home. Get a new tube out- which inflates fine out of the box- and new tyre as the D+ has done quite a few miles anyway. Tyre won't inflate properly. Bork valve trying to sort this. New tube, again inflates fine...then doesn't in situ. ****!! No idea what's causing the problem, will let LBS have a look. Never mind, time enough (and a week off in a fortnight as well).


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> And that's mine and Mr @rb58 's June ride done and dusted. A really nice sun assisted ride to Tiptree and back.
> Small report and pics in Your Ride Today thread *HERE*



Congratulations on the 150th


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Congratulations on the 150th




Cheers Bud!
And one more notch on the old Eddington number as a bonus. 105 x105+ rides. 
Only need 7 106+ rides to reach that number


----------



## Edwardoka (8 Jun 2015)

Attempt 1 failed. 32'c and 100% humidity in the south of France.

I was doing OK for the first part of the day until the Col d'Osquich (a climb not much bigger than the local Abernyte hill that I can do in ~15 minutes), but ended up overheating to the point of heatstroke.

Lay down in the support van for a bit (and blacked out) and then continued, seemingly renewed but I got hit by heatstroke again 8 miles from the hotel on another climb-that-should-be-trivial and called it a day.

So close to the ton (95.7 miles) but I had nothing left. Had I continued I would have collapsed...
https://www.strava.com/activities/321291898

On arrival at the hotel I got to see my lunch again in quite a noisy manner... 
Tomorrow are Cols Aubisque and Tourmalet. So that'll be fun.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Jun 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Attempt 1 failed. 32'c and 100% humidity in the south of France.
> 
> I was doing OK for the first part of the day until the Col d'Osquich (a climb not much bigger than the local Abernyte hill that I can do in ~15 minutes), but ended up overheating to the point of heatstroke.
> 
> ...


Fair play for getting so near in the conditions. Don't go doing yourself a mischief though.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jun 2015)

indeed @Edwardoka , sounded like a brutal day. Take it easy bud. May be teaching someone how to suck eggs, but make sure you eat and drink. Even if you think you don't need it.


----------



## Banjo (8 Jun 2015)

Bad luck mate. To get so close to the ton is frustrating but to continue with heat stroke could very easily be fatal.
I have suffered from it more than once (not when cycling) be careful for a few days after it takes a little while to fully recover.


----------



## Edwardoka (8 Jun 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Fair play for getting so near in the conditions. Don't go doing yourself a mischief though.


Yeah as soon as I knew that I'd crossed the threshold of my limitations I stopped. I may be crazy but I'm no Tom Simpson! Think less "put me back on the bloody bike" and more "put the bloody bike in the van" 



ianrauk said:


> indeed @Edwardoka , sounded like a brutal day. Take it easy bud. May be teaching
> someone how to suck eggs, but make sure you eat and drink. Even if you think you don't need it.


I went through at least a dozen full bidons today, still wasn't enough to avoid it.
Based on visual evidence, my lunch clearly sat in place with no digestion happening at all for most of the day. 
I think tomorrow calls for soup and cake.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jun 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> I think tomorrow calls for soup and cake.




And beer


----------



## Edwardoka (8 Jun 2015)

Banjo said:


> Bad luck mate. To get so close to the ton is frustrating but to continue with heat stroke could very easily be fatal.
> I have suffered from it more than once (not when cycling) be careful for a few days after it takes a little while to fully recover.


It is pretty awful. Went from 700m/h vertical speed to under 200. 2mph, tunnel vision, seeing everything in monochrome. Still feel like shoot, but there's a thunderstorm happening as I write this so hopefully that will scrub the humidity from the air!


----------



## Edwardoka (8 Jun 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Still feel like shoot


This is not what I typed


----------



## Soltydog (8 Jun 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Attempt 1 failed. 32'c and 100% humidity in the south of France.


Fair play for even trying in those conditions, give me a cold, windy English day anytime


----------



## sittingbull (8 Jun 2015)

StuAff said:


> Attempt #1 fail today........





Edwardoka said:


> Attempt 1 failed........



Better luck next time guys 

@Edwardoka take it easy for a while as said, sounds like you gave it everything which must take some time to recover from.
Snow showers to heat stroke in consecutive centuries


----------



## Venod (10 Jun 2015)

First hundred for a few years, Ist one since I started using Strava,

http://www.strava.com/activities/322486929


----------



## Edwardoka (10 Jun 2015)

June ton attempt 2: successful
Full details to follow when I'm not completely knackered.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> June ton attempt 2: successful
> Full details to follow when I'm not completely knackered.



Good stuff


----------



## sittingbull (10 Jun 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> June ton attempt 2: successful.



So much for heeding the "be careful" advice 



Well done


----------



## Edwardoka (11 Jun 2015)

sittingbull said:


> So much for heeding the "be careful" advice
> 
> 
> 
> Well done


The weather has been considerably more favourable to a pallid Scot than it was on Monday. Yesterday morning it was grey, cold, and heavy rain. Perfect 
It cleared up and got warmer in the afternoon but not to a level that would cause me to overheat to the same extent as before.

I wish I could say today is going to be easier but sadly untrue


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Jun 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/324750001
120 hilly miles.


----------



## StuAff (14 Jun 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/324750001
> 120 hilly miles.


Calling that hilly is likely to make people come over all Four Yorkshiremen you know  (I did at least that much in 107 miles today.....).
Nice one though!


----------



## StuAff (14 Jun 2015)

Attempt #2 success. A (mostly) Hampshire loop, as I've done quite a few times before. Alleged tailwind didn't help when I turned south-east (actually got slower) but a pretty good day out nonetheless.


----------



## Norry1 (15 Jun 2015)

June's Ton done. Did the Velothon Wales yesterday which was 86.7 miles - I made it a ton with the ride to and from the event from the hotel.

Enjoyed the day - I like closed road rides - but think I went out too fast as I was cooked after 50 miles when we hit the Tumble. 

Not sure what my July ton will be. 6 of us are doing a week in the Alps but the rides are usually less than 100. Last time we went, I went off one day and added 50 miles on after doing Col de Croix de Fer.

Martin


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jun 2015)

Nice one @Norry1 . Saw your report in the Velothon Wales ride. Looked jolly good fun.

So, that just leaves @Dave 123 , @sittingbull & @Rickshaw Phil left to do their June qualifying ride.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Nice one @Norry1 . Saw your report in the Velothon Wales ride. Looked jolly good fun.
> 
> So, that just leaves @Dave 123 , @sittingbull & @Rickshaw Phil left to do their June qualifying ride.




Done, but I'm going out for food! It's in "your ride today" if you'd like to see some pics!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Jun 2015)

I'm still in the challenge. June's ride completed yesterday with a repeat of my Oswestry - Ellesmere - Wem - Cardington route that I did last time (it has quite a lot of flat in it ) No arguing with idiots this time and the knee only started to ache from about 80 miles, so an improvement even if it's not completely better (I may have been a bit enthusiastic earlier in the ride )

103.27 miles, 13.6 mph average (not counting the stops) and I'll do a proper write up with photos over in "your ride today" when I've got a bit more time.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Jun 2015)

Report is done and is here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-3759139


----------



## sittingbull (25 Jun 2015)

102 miles in the bag 

Details to follow.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jun 2015)

So with @sittingbull 's June qualifying ride done, it means that everyone is still in the challenge. Well done all. 6 months in and 6 months to go. Keep those pedals turning and best of luck to all for the months ahead.


----------



## sittingbull (26 Jun 2015)

June's ton took me over the Runcorn Bridge to Frodsham and Delamere, then mostly down the A49 to Whitchurch, with a brief detour through picturesque Peckforton. Conditions were perfect for a nice summer's day ride. It's 6 or 7 years since I've suffered from hay-fever but it's back with a vengeance. I sneezed most of the way and continued for some time once home.







5 miles beyond Whitchurch I turned around and retraced my route. It's strange how the sights can appear different when approached from the opposite direction but also reassuring as the miles are being munched away.


A brief stop at Beeston Lodge, fortunately the electric gates remained closed whilst I took the pic. Just think, electric gates back then 







Decided to photo some old relics:







Another opportunity too good to miss. It's behind you!







Roll on July


----------



## Soltydog (2 Jul 2015)

July's ton done nice & early for me  Set out for a planned 80 mile ride taking in Hanging Grimston climb  felt good on the way back, but remembering the no stop at home rule I called at the tea rooms in our village for cake & fluids & did another 20. Must have knocked my garmin off at some point, so missed a couple of miles, but still logged 102. I'll post details later, hospital visit now  (not me )


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jul 2015)

Soltydog said:


> July's ton done nice & early for me  Set out for a planned 80 mile ride taking in Hanging Grimston climb  felt good on the way back, but remembering the no stop at home rule I called at the tea rooms in our village for cake & fluids & did another 20. Must have knocked my garmin off at some point, so missed a couple of miles, but still logged 102. I'll post details later, hospital visit now  (not me )



You went through my neck of the woods, you were within a few streets of me mams house and went straight by my old secondary school


----------



## Soltydog (4 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You went through my neck of the woods, you were within a few streets of me mams house and went straight by my old secondary school



Tell her to get the kettle on next time then  Funny, but I don't remember going past any schools??? Where was that?


----------



## sittingbull (4 Jul 2015)

Don't think I'd remember any schools. For most of my long rides I'm on auto-pilot, it's only when the Garmin chirps at me that I realise I've just gone off course.

Things I do tend to register are churches, pubs and regional variations in "For Sale" boards.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jul 2015)

Soltydog said:


> Tell her to get the kettle on next time then  Funny, but I don't remember going past any schools??? Where was that?



In Beverley, just as you were coming out of it.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Jul 2015)

The ride for July is in the bag. I had unfinished business with my Ludlow route after the attempt in May. Details to follow

Edit: The write up is now done and is here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-3780106

I'm pleased to report that I had no knee pain on this ride. The sit bones are somewhat delicate afterwards though.


----------



## Soltydog (5 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> In Beverley, just as you were coming out of it.



Ah yes, I ride that fairly regularly, especially if I'm heading out onto the wolds. It's just the way in to Beverley that's a poor ride on the main road which stops me going that way more often


----------



## StuAff (5 Jul 2015)

July done. An (entirely) Hampshire loop this time.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jul 2015)

So welcome to a good friend of ours @redfalo to the yearly Imperial Century a month challenge. He's a good chap our Redfalo, though he has a bad taste in football teams, especially UK based ones.

Welcome to the challenge bud!


----------



## Trickedem (6 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> So welcome to a good friend of ours @redfalo to the yearly Imperial Century a month challenge. He's a good chap our Redfalo, though he has a bad taste in football teams, especially UK based ones.
> 
> Welcome to the challenge bud!


He's been waiting on the sidelines, until he had got 6 months of riding in!. Welcome @redfalo


----------



## redfalo (6 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> So welcome to a good friend of ours @redfalo to the yearly Imperial Century a month challenge. He's a good chap our Redfalo, though he has a bad taste in football teams, especially UK based ones.
> 
> Welcome to the challenge bud!


Thanks for the warm welcome! (while I got privately told off for just posting Strava links ) Oh, and on football: You can't buy class, as they say in this part of town. 

On a serious note: I think Tiptree is the lunch stop on your regular route as well as on mine. May be nice to meet up there for lunch on a ride?


----------



## Soltydog (7 Jul 2015)

Welcome to the challenge @redfalo some pretty impressive rides already done  I really need to push on & do a bigger ride, but always seem to start struggling around the 90 mile mark & quite often the last 10 miles or so can be tough


----------



## redfalo (7 Jul 2015)

Soltydog said:


> Welcome to the challenge @redfalo some pretty impressive rides already done  I really need to push on & do a bigger ride, but always seem to start struggling around the 90 mile mark & quite often the last 10 miles or so can be tough



Thanks! I know that 90-miles-feeling you're describing only too well. The truly amazing experience is that once you had a short break plus some food, and then carry on, you will sooner or later start to feel better again. Or, as an old hand in Audaxing once said: "Remember: Not matter how bad you're feeling, it will improve if you crack on." It really does. 

Mental anchoring is another issue of course. After a 200k Audax, I can not imagine riding another 200k. However, on a 600k one, there is not a fraction of doubt after 400k that I'll do another 200. A lot of this is really down to psychology, rather then physical strength.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Jul 2015)

I went for a little ride in the sun

169.1 miles (270 Km's) nice suntan, sore legs.

https://www.strava.com/activities/343309157


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Jul 2015)

Soltydog said:


> Welcome to the challenge @redfalo some pretty impressive rides already done  I really need to push on & do a bigger ride, but always seem to start struggling around the 90 mile mark & quite often the last 10 miles or so can be tough



Plot your route to ride into the middle of nowhere, where you can't bail. You'd be surprised how motivated you can get, when the last 10 miles of your route is like something out of 'deliverance'. If you hear banjos, you suddenly get more energy.


----------



## Edwardoka (11 Jul 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> I went for a little ride in the sun
> 
> 169.1 miles (270 Km's) nice suntan, sore legs.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/343309157


Great effort!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jul 2015)

redfalo said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! *(while I got privately told off for just posting Strava links )* Oh, and on football: You can't buy class, as they say in this part of town.
> 
> On a serious note: I think Tiptree is the lunch stop on your regular route as well as on mine. May be nice to meet up there for lunch on a ride?



We've all had that rite of passage at some point


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jul 2015)

July in the bag - https://www.strava.com/activities/343637693

Glorious weather when I set off, hardly a cloud in the sky, virtually no wind, and more than warm enough at 5am to set off in ss top and shorts. Did my usual and didn't plan a route. Legs starting aching the second I set off so was expecting it to be tough.

Got to about 70 miles and the wind was picking up so decided to "cheat" by doing some flat miles and headed back to Leicester and through some of the parks, this brought my average speed down a bit but it worked as I got out of the wind and the slower pace meant I felt great, so much so I went on and did 111 miles


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Jul 2015)

You seem to be on fire @Supersuperleeds The metric century list is groaning under the weight of your submissions.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> You seem to be on fire @Supersuperleeds The metric century list is groaning under the weight of your submissions.



Cheers, I've gone a bit mental on the morning commutes these last few weeks, it won't last long


----------



## martint235 (11 Jul 2015)

redfalo said:


> Oh, and on football: You can't buy class, as they say in this part of town.



And you certainly can't be accused of buying any


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Jul 2015)

http://www.strava.com/activities/343840356

July done. First 60 a forum ride.


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 Jul 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/344545882


----------



## StuAff (12 Jul 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/344545882


No, I don't know any of those roads.............


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jul 2015)

Well that was July's qualifying ride done today. Out of the door at 3.40am to meet the FNRttC crew at Whistable. Nice mild night which meant short sleeves. A stunning sunrise to boot. Only 3 cars passed in 40 miles. The usual ride back (FNRttC in reverse) in the company of @rb58 & @martint235


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jul 2015)

So,
@Banjo 
@Edwardoka 
@Norry1 
@sittingbull 

Just waiting for your July qualifying rides guys.


----------



## Norry1 (19 Jul 2015)

Struggling a bit. I had hoped to sneak a ton in whilst riding in the Alps last week. However, on the day I had in mind it was over 100 degrees and having done nearly 8,000 feet of climbing mountains, I decided discretion was the better part of valour and stopped after the planned 61 miles. Have RideLondon 2 weeks today but that is 2nd Aug. Maybe see if I can sneak half a day off this Friday.


----------



## Edwardoka (19 Jul 2015)

I'm struggling more than a bit...
My biggest day on the bike since the Trossachs Ton a month ago was a whopping 17 miles last weekend!

Perfect storm of general fatigue, navel gazing, logistics, lack of motivation, crap weather, and a complete failure to adhere to Rule 5.
I hope it doesn't end up being another case of me reporting in at 23:55 on the 31st...


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jul 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> I'm struggling more than a bit...
> My biggest day on the bike since the Trossachs Ton a month ago was a whopping 17 miles last weekend!
> 
> Perfect storm of general fatigue, navel gazing, logistics, lack of motivation, crap weather, and a complete failure to adhere to Rule 5.
> I hope it doesn't end up being another case of me reporting in at 23:55 on the 31st...




Stick with it bud.. try not to leave it too late. You are doing so well.

What is a rule 5?


----------



## StuAff (19 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Stick with it bud.. try not to leave it too late. You are doing so well.
> 
> What is a rule 5?


+1 on sticking with it.
Rule 5 is the only one that matters.....HTFU.


----------



## Edwardoka (19 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> What is a rule 5?


At risk of being censured for sweariness: http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/#5


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jul 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> At risk of being censured for sweariness: http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/#5




Sorry, don't read or care for those rules.


----------



## sittingbull (19 Jul 2015)

Norry1 said:


> Struggling a bit......... Maybe see if I can sneak half a day off this Friday.


Half a day off ........ Should think _you_ could start after work and still finish in daylight 



Edwardoka said:


> I'm struggling more than a bit...
> My biggest day on the bike since the Trossachs Ton a month ago was a whopping 17 miles last weekend!
> 
> Perfect storm of general fatigue, navel gazing, logistics, lack of motivation, crap weather, and a complete failure to adhere to Rule 5.
> I hope it doesn't end up being another case of me reporting in at 23:55 on the 31st...


You'll be fine once you plan the route and set off. Sounds like the summertime blues.

I've been going through a bad patch since this time last year, only doing half the miles I was I'll be visiting Llangollen sometime soon though


----------



## Banjo (22 Jul 2015)

That's me got Julys ride done. Barry to Gowerton via Swansea and Clyne Valley path.(out and back)

set off in drizzle then it peed down really heavy rain and wind for 20 minutes or so before gradually clearing up into a sunny day.
This ride is just over 100 miles with over half of it on cycle paths.not everyones cup of tea I know but I like getting away from the Cars sometimes.

Came back via Cefn Cribwr to avoid the Bridgend bypass racetrack at rush hour this detour added a couple of tasty hills near the end of the ride for my tired little legs but was worth it to avoid the dual carriageway.

Today was my only opportunity to ride a ton this month so I am well pleased.
Will add a few photos to this post later .
Good luck to anyone who has not done july yet.




















View across Bristol Channel with Exmoor in the background.


----------



## Norry1 (23 Jul 2015)

Nice one @Banjo I have ridden some of those paths - and the Clyne Valley Path is great. Swansea is a great place to cycle around!


----------



## Norry1 (24 Jul 2015)

Managed to get a day off - so about to jump on the bike. No idea where I am going yet. Will follow my nose.


----------



## Norry1 (24 Jul 2015)

ummm, forecast is heavy rain all day


----------



## Norry1 (24 Jul 2015)

Well that is July's one. It did rain all day but luckily it was just warm enough for it not to be a problem. I tried to keep my heart rate right down, so I don't screw up RideLondon next Sunday.

This time last week I was riding the Col du Glandon in 100 plus degrees of heat and bright sun. What a difference a week makes 

107.2 miles clocked.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jul 2015)

Well done @Norry1 
Am just about to head out for a over nighter.. and it's going to be a wet one too...


----------



## Edwardoka (24 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Well done @Norry1
> Am just about to head out for a over nighter.. and it's going to be a wet one too...


Good luck!


----------



## Edwardoka (26 Jul 2015)

July ton done. My second biggest day's mileage ever, 146.9 miles ridden in conditions which can be best described as "trying" with many freezing showers interspersed with glorious sunshine.
Not sure how it's possible to be cold and wet for so long yet still end up sunburnt...

I never intended for the mileage to be so big - we were originally planning a loop around the Firth of Forth but when @Louch's rear wheel died in Rosyth, plans changed, he got the train home and since I don't really know my way around that area, I headed for the nearest place I knew how to get home from and revisited the latter part of my January ton.


----------



## sittingbull (29 Jul 2015)

107 generally sunny, sometimes windy miles to Llangollen and back. July done 

DTF


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jul 2015)

and with @sittingbull 's ride today, that means everyone is still in the challenge. Great going peeps. Getting August's ride done will mean 2/3rds of the year done.
I'm going to knock out my qualifier on Sunday. Weather is looking perfect for cycling.

Keep cycling challengers.....


----------



## Norry1 (29 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> and with @sittingbull 's ride today, that means everyone is still in the challenge. Great going peeps. Getting August's ride done will mean 2/3rds of the year done.
> I'm going to knock out my qualifier on Sunday. Weather is looking perfect for cycling.
> 
> Keep cycling challengers.....



Me too - RideLondon


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jul 2015)

Norry1 said:


> Me too - RideLondon




@rb58 too...


----------



## rb58 (29 Jul 2015)

Ride London this weekend, then two weekends without any cycling at all for me. That's going to feel odd.


----------



## Norry1 (29 Jul 2015)

rb58 said:


> Ride London this weekend, then two weekends without any cycling at all for me. That's going to feel odd.



What time you starting? I'm 06.33 Orange


----------



## rb58 (29 Jul 2015)

08:15 pink. I'll catch you up.....


----------



## sittingbull (29 Jul 2015)

Going for fast times guys?

Seem to remember @Norry1 averaged 20+mph in 2013.


----------



## rb58 (30 Jul 2015)

sittingbull said:


> Going for fast times guys?


Nope. I don't do fast. I'm just out to enjoy the day. I'm particularly looking forward to riding through the Blackwall tunnel and finding somewhere for cake and tea (as is only proper on a bike ride).


----------



## Soltydog (30 Jul 2015)

Not sure when I'll get my August ride done, damn school holidays  Won't be this weekend as I'm working afternoons


----------



## sittingbull (30 Jul 2015)

My July tom was in preparation for a while before it happened, the forecast wasn't looking good until the end of the week but Wednesday started to become a possibility. I went for it and was rewarded with a dry day, just, evidence of earlier showers lay all around but I missed them 

Over the Runcorn Bridge ....again.... towards Chester, then towards Wrexham with Llangollen being my destination. I made a brief stop at Trevor (about 5 miles before Llangollen) to take in the view and tranquility:








Then it was on to Llangollen and my usual photo stop. I managed to drop my GPS within feet of where I dropped it on my last visit (it's my back-up and it's fine). I really must be more carefull next year :







After a trundle around Llangollen it was a direct return along my outgoing route. Wednesday must be club night. This is one group I caught up with a few miles before Chester and I saw quite a few others:






Next qualifier nearly due


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Jul 2015)

I have a nice one planned for Sunday with my lad and my brother.
My brother returned on Wednesday from a tour Berlin-Ukraine- Berlin. He tells me he's still eating 5000 calories a day so he'd best do a ride!

We're going here, for cake

http://magliarosso.co.uk


----------



## ianrauk (2 Aug 2015)

Well that was August's ride done and dusted. A nice Surrey/Kent loop with MartinT235 & the legendary ZigZag (so had to be on my toes). The weather was absolutely perfect for cycling. Very little wind, not too hot, though it did get hotter later in the afternoon. So 105 miles for the day. No map as my Garmin was playing up. And no pics either, sorry 'bout that. Century ride 20 for the year. 155 over all.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Aug 2015)

I've also got my qualifier in for August. Write up *here*.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Aug 2015)

Me too. A nice warm day.
I'm liking Suffolk, a hidden pretty gem!


----------



## HLaB (2 Aug 2015)

Ride London for me too.


----------



## Norry1 (4 Aug 2015)

That is August's ton done nice and early - and makes 2 tons in 9 days which is probably a first for me.

I did RideLondon for the third time and enjoyed it as much as the other times. With the riding there, back and a bit of moseying I totalled 118.5 miles with a moving time of 6:17:09 and an average moving pace of 18.9 mph. https://www.strava.com/activities/359404677/overview

I used "laps" on the Garmin so I had a good track of my actual RideLondon time, which matches (4 secs difference) with my official time. I didn't go out of the blocks quite as hard as last time which really paid dividends later on. So much so that I had quite a lot left in the tank in the last 10 miles. I was in a group of about 20 riders there but attacked  with 3 km to go as they weren't going as fast as I wanted.

My RideLondon time was 4:47:00 and as I didn't stop, that is moving and elapsed. The course seems to be a bit under-measured as my Garmin along with many others said 99.7miles.

I'll be in the 2016 ballot next Monday.


----------



## Edwardoka (4 Aug 2015)

You soft southern types with your balmy summer days. Up here we have to deal with ice giants and mammoths even in August


----------



## Banjo (5 Aug 2015)

Norry1 said:


> That is August's ton done nice and early - and makes 2 tons in 9 days which is probably a first for me.
> 
> I did RideLondon for the third time and enjoyed it as much as the other times. With the riding there, back and a bit of moseying I totalled 118.5 miles with a moving time of 6:17:09 and an average moving pace of 18.9 mph. https://www.strava.com/activities/359404677/overview
> 
> ...



I think the distance from any GPS allways reads very slightly less than real distance.I bet if you plotted the route on map my ride or similar it would be over a 100 miles.

I don't know why that is but wonder if the gps connects all the dots with straight lines where as the actual roads are continuous curves .It is completely unimportant but something that I have pondered about before.

4.47 is an impressive time .


----------



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2015)

Banjo said:


> *I think the distance from any GPS allways reads very slightly less than real distance.I bet if you plotted the route on map my ride or similar it would be over a 100 miles.*
> 
> I don't know why that is but wonder if the gps connects all the dots with straight lines where as the actual roads are continuous curves .It is completely unimportant but something that I have pondered about before.
> 
> 4.47 is an impressive time .



Yup route I did last sunday was 107 miles on ridewithgps, came out on the Garmin recorded at about 105and half miles.


----------



## Edwardoka (5 Aug 2015)

Norry1 said:


> My RideLondon time was 4:47:00


4:47 for a ton? I take back my "soft southern types" comment, hat duly doffed!


----------



## Norry1 (5 Aug 2015)

HLaB said:


> Ride London for me too.


How was it for you?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Aug 2015)

Banjo said:


> I think the distance from any GPS allways reads very slightly less than real distance.I bet if you plotted the route on map my ride or similar it would be over a 100 miles.
> 
> I don't know why that is but wonder if the gps connects all the dots with straight lines where as the actual roads are continuous curves .It is completely unimportant but something that I have pondered about before.
> 
> 4.47 is an impressive time .



@Banjo
GPS calculates the distance travelled based on the longitude and latitude recorded by the device, due to this the distance is "flat", if you do an undulating route you will travel further than the gps states, obviously the longer the route the bigger the difference. If you have a wheel sensor then subject to you getting the settings right, then your distance travelled will be more accurate.

@Norry1 - very very impressive, remind me never to come out for a ride with you, you would spend longer waiting for me than riding.


----------



## Norry1 (5 Aug 2015)

It is a bit


Supersuperleeds said:


> @Banjo
> GPS calculates the distance travelled based on the longitude and latitude recorded by the device, due to this the distance is "flat", if you do an undulating route you will travel further than the gps states, obviously the longer the route the bigger the difference. If you have a wheel sensor then subject to you getting the settings right, then your distance travelled will be more accurate.
> 
> @Norry1 - very very impressive, remind me never to come out for a ride with you, you would spend longer waiting for me than riding.



It is a bit misleading. The fast times are largely due to riding in chaingangs and no stopping cos of closed roads.


----------



## Norry1 (5 Aug 2015)

It is a bit


Supersuperleeds said:


> @Banjo
> GPS calculates the distance travelled based on the longitude and latitude recorded by the device, due to this the distance is "flat", if you do an undulating route you will travel further than the gps states, obviously the longer the route the bigger the difference. If you have a wheel sensor then subject to you getting the settings right, then your distance travelled will be more accurate.
> 
> @Norry1 - very very impressive, remind me never to come out for a ride with you, you would spend longer waiting for me than riding.



It is a bit misleading. The fast times are largely due to riding in chaingangs and no stopping cos of closed roads.


----------



## sittingbull (5 Aug 2015)

Norry1 said:


> ........ The fast times are largely due to riding in chaingangs........


70 miles into my last ton I had to work hard to catch a group in front of me, once I'd caught them I was practically freewheeling. i did consider going around the outside and passing them but thought this might not be wise  

I've been told the "pull" is worth 2-3 mph, still a very impressive time all the same


----------



## HLaB (5 Aug 2015)

Norry1 said:


> How was it for you?


Great, thanks, the weather helped too :-)
There was three of us and we took it fairly easy for the first 80miles during which somebody decided to jump into our group, he'd be on the wheel of whoever was in front. Lol, I'd be sitting behind my two mates and he was too but if we came to a bend he'd move to the wheel I was following, I quickly learnt to give him a wide berth but he was determined. Then he decided on straights if the wheel he was following dropped 2feet behind the wheel to their left/right, he'd jump onto the faster wheel. Saw him again about 25miles out (he must have passed at the Newland's Corner feed stop, it was a bit chaotic, you did right not stopping), he wasn't jumping on the wheel this time, I tt'd the next 10miles or so, sat up for a bit and tt'd the the 10 or so to the finish  Its quite a fast course. The under measurement was probably the tunnels if you didn't have a speed sensor, I don't. My ride. Another site just drawing straight lines gave me over a mile more from the gps track.


----------



## Edwardoka (6 Aug 2015)

Bad GPS data is a pain, particularly where elevation correction is involved. My Garmin registered not much more than 11,000 feet on the biggest climbing day in France, when I let Strava correct the elevation it jumped to 18,000 feet. Most route guides suggest the actual number was ~14,500.
Obviously I left it at 18,000


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Aug 2015)

August done , 105 miles in total. The blue man's post about his 20th century ride of the year got me to check what I had done this year. This was my 14th 100 in a single ride this year, and I've done 18 other 100 mile days on top of those. Still a long way to get to @ianrauk standard

https://www.strava.com/activities/364047615


----------



## Soltydog (8 Aug 2015)

Mine's pencilled in for a week on Monday, weather permitting, nice 100+ loop with a couple of testing climbs thrown in


----------



## StuAff (8 Aug 2015)

Did mine. IOW night recce done at the second attempt, that took me to 67 and a bit miles before breakfast. 1500 calories later, set off to do 32 and a bit miles..get to the turn-off for the ferry terminal with a few miles still to do. Bother! Got there in the end. Quite lumpy, unsurprisingly!


----------



## rb58 (10 Aug 2015)

My August century was Ride London, plus the ride there and back. I'm off the bike for a couple of weeks due to other commitments, but already thinking about September's effort, which may well turn out to be one of the days of the mini tour riding from Geneva to Kent with @Trickedem and @ianrauk of this parish.


----------



## Edwardoka (10 Aug 2015)

Off on the CC Ecosse Lochs and Glens Tour this week. Not many big mile days but sorely tempted to try riding back from Inverness rather than getting the train.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Off on the CC Ecosse Lochs and Glens Tour this week. Not many big mile days but sorely tempted to try riding back from Inverness rather than getting the train.


DO IT


----------



## Edwardoka (14 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> DO IT


67 miles today. I feel sufficiently gubbed to say "sod that"


----------



## Soltydog (17 Aug 2015)

Got mine done today, 103 miles bit of a nastier wind than expected, but a very pleasant ride, although my under carriage is suffering


----------



## ianrauk (17 Aug 2015)

Well done...


----------



## sittingbull (20 Aug 2015)

August done and dusted 

Nice and early this month 

DTF


----------



## sittingbull (23 Aug 2015)

Thursday's Ton took me to Sandbach, a route I've done once or twice before. The weather was pretty much perfect, I wasn't quite making the progress I'd hoped for on the outward leg but that was due to the headwind which fortunately helped on my return 

As on previous rides I seem to be drawn to canals  This brief stop was just before Sandbach:








A few miles further on and I was reminded of the pleasures and freedom of cycling on a sunny day  The M6 northbound was at a standstill, nothing serious I think, as on my return after another 8 miles it was flowing freely again:







Just a few more miles further on and I spotted in the distance an old adversary - Mow Cop. It was (and may still be?) the venue for a number of one mile uphill road (running) races held on a summer's evening each year. I competed in a couple of "The Killer Mile" races with a best time of around 8.5 mins. This was back in 1991 and I suspect would be quicker than I could cycle up it today (IF I could cycle up it). The climb features in the 100 Greatest Cycling Climbs in Britain:







It will soon be September 

Good luck to those with August yet to complete


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2015)

Well done @sittingbull 
That just leaves @Banjo and @Edwardoka to log their August rides.


----------



## Edwardoka (24 Aug 2015)

I'm signed up to a sportive on the 29th which I'll be using to get my qualifying ride in


----------



## Banjo (24 Aug 2015)

This could be the month I drop out of the challenge 
Hopefully can fit one in somehow, may even have to do a night ride.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2015)

Banjo said:


> This could be the month I drop out of the challenge
> Hopefully can fit one in somehow, may even have to do a night ride.



Fingers crossed mate.
Be a shame to not finish so far into the year.


----------



## StuAff (24 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Fingers crossed mate.
> Be a shame to not finish so far into the year.


+1!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Aug 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> I'm signed up to a sportive on the 29th which I'll be using to get my qualifying ride in




Looking at the BBC weather app. Looking good weather wise in Perthshire.
Hope your ride is going well.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Aug 2015)

Banjo said:


> This could be the month I drop out of the challenge
> Hopefully can fit one in somehow, may even have to do a night ride.




Hi Banjo,
Any luck with a ride?


----------



## Edwardoka (29 Aug 2015)

The weather was alternating between spotty rain and dry but the wind was a killer.

Due to a series of unhappy circumstances I hit the start line 5 minutes before it closed.
I was the last person to set off on the road and apart from those doing the 50 route (which split at mile 19) it was to remain that way for 75 miles before I caught and passed 2 ladies. I felt like a right git for doing it but I hurt far too much to be chivalrous and just wanted to get it over with.
A very windy day with the twin psychological factors of being last and alone and fearing the broom wagon meant that I went far more aggressively than I should have, and cracked on the climb out of Pitlochry (mile 55 on the event, 70 on the road) and never really regained form, especially once I turned into the wind for the home stretch.

Total Distance: 126 miles. Not sure of total time as too gubbed to work it out. Upwards of 8 hours 40 certainly.

Aren't these supposed to get easier??


----------



## StuAff (29 Aug 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Aren't these supposed to get easier??


They're supposed to.



They don't. Some are easier than others for sure, and every so often you'll have one that's really, really hard work. Like that one today, well done!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Aug 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Total Distance: 126 miles. Not sure of total time as too gubbed to work it out. Upwards of 8 hours 40 certainly.
> 
> Aren't these supposed to get easier??


I'll be fairly chuffed when I can do do that distance at that speed. Good going!


----------



## sittingbull (29 Aug 2015)

Well done @Edwardoka 



Good luck @Banjo


----------



## Banjo (30 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Hi Banjo,
> Any luck with a ride?


Sorry guys but August ride cant be done now .a holiday work and overtime plus other stuff have put me out of the challenge.

Good luck everyone.get your rides in early .


----------



## Soltydog (30 Aug 2015)

Banjo said:


> Sorry guys but August ride cant be done now .a holiday work and overtime plus other stuff have put me out of the challenge.
> 
> Good luck everyone.get your rides in early .



Gutted for you mate  Good effort to get this far though


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Aug 2015)

Banjo said:


> Sorry guys but August ride cant be done now .a holiday work and overtime plus other stuff have put me out of the challenge.
> 
> Good luck everyone.get your rides in early .


Sorry you're out.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Aug 2015)

Sorry to hear that @Banjo .
On to 2016....


----------



## StuAff (30 Aug 2015)

Commiserations @Banjo.


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Aug 2015)

@Banjo - Well done for getting so far, a damn shame that you have to withdraw


----------



## sittingbull (30 Aug 2015)

Unfortunate @Banjo , will miss your reports and pics (until 2016 ).


----------



## Banjo (31 Aug 2015)

Early in the month I had a few free days but weather was foul. Said to myself plenty more days in August......


----------



## Edwardoka (6 Sep 2015)

Got my September ton in today. 125 contiguous miles ridden as part of the infamous 90 mile Bealach Mor sportive plus some riding to/from the train station. (plus 10 more miles after the 5 hour train journey back, with completely seized legs)
Will write up and update my post on t'other thread once I'm starting to feel human again.


----------



## Soltydog (6 Sep 2015)

Good effort @Edwardoka hope it wasn't as windy for you as it was round here yesterday


----------



## Norry1 (6 Sep 2015)

Well done mate. Not planned mine yet.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Sep 2015)

I've got my September century in. 131 hilly miles and my first ever metric double-century. 

I'm feeling pretty chuffed..... also quite saddle sore and my legs don't seem to work properly this morning. The write up is here for anyone interested: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-3891054


----------



## rb58 (6 Sep 2015)

That's September's century in the bag for me. Circumstances at home mean getting out for any length of time will be difficult over the next few weeks, so I took the most of today's opportunity, leaving home at 6am and using the tried and tested FNRttC route to Whitstable. Boy, it was cold this morning and for the first twenty minutes or so I was regretting my choice of short fingered gloves. Things soon warmed up when the sun made an appearance and I was pushed along nicely by a gentle tailwind, arriving at the Waterfront at 9.00am on the dot. A quick chat to Fay and it was clear I was half an hour early for breakfast, so I headed to the Beach Cafe opposite, and I have to say, they do a top Full English. Better than the Waterfront's, but without the view out to sea. I was hoping to cross paths with @ianrauk and @Trickedem on the way back as they were heading to Faversham via a longer route, but I was making good progress and was through Faversham about an hour before they were due to arrive, so I pushed on. The headwind made itself known particularly across the more exposed marshland sections and I was feeling the lack of recent miles in my legs, but it was a bright, sunny day and I thoroughly enjoyed the ride home. Noticeably polite drivers as well. Home about 1.30pm.

Just shy of 105 miles. As it was forecast to be dry, I took the Cannondale (Synapse 2015 Disc, Di2). The more I ride it, the more I love it. The miles just fly by and it's so responsive. Two things about it I don't like though - the stock saddle (a Fabric) which I really must do something about, and the Matt black paint job, which I can't do anything about I guess. Other than that, it just makes you want to go out and ride.

Good luck to the rest of you for September - don't leave it too late!


----------



## StuAff (6 Sep 2015)

rb58 said:


> That's September's century in the bag for me. Circumstances at home mean getting out for any length of time will be difficult over the next few weeks, so I took the most of today's opportunity, leaving home at 6am and using the tried and tested FNRttC route to Whitstable. Boy, it was cold this morning and for the first twenty minutes or so I was regretting my choice of short fingered gloves. Things soon warmed up when the sun made an appearance and I was pushed along nicely by a gentle tailwind, arriving at the Waterfront at 9.00am on the dot. A quick chat to Fay and it was clear I was half an hour early for breakfast, so I headed to the Beach Cafe opposite, and I have to say, they do a top Full English. Better than the Waterfront's, but without the view out to sea. I was hoping to cross paths with @ianrauk and @Trickedem on the way back as they were heading to Faversham via a longer route, but I was making good progress and was through Faversham about an hour before they were due to arrive, so I pushed on. The headwind made itself known particularly across the more exposed marshland sections and I was feeling the lack of recent miles in my legs, but it was a bright, sunny day and I thoroughly enjoyed the ride home. Noticeably polite drivers as well. Home about 1.30pm.
> 
> Just shy of 105 miles. As it was forecast to be dry, I took the Cannondale (Synapse 2015 Disc, Di2). The more I ride it, the more I love it. The miles just fly by and it's so responsive. Two things about it I don't like though - the stock saddle (a Fabric) which I really must do something about, and the Matt black paint job, which I can't do anything about I guess. Other than that, it just makes you want to go out and ride.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you for September - don't leave it too late!


Funnily enough, I didn't  Weather looked good, I probably won't get one done next weekend (fifty or so miles with a certain German ex-professional will do...), I might ride to Cardiff for the FNRttC, but if I don't...so I got one in the bank. A somewhat slower (but I'd hazard a guess, also somewhat lumpier- over 5k of climbing on even the more pessimistic figures) 106 mile loop.


----------



## Edwardoka (7 Sep 2015)

Writeup for the Bealach ride *here
*
Glad to have gotten it out the way early so I can have up to 7 weeks of recovery before I have to log an October ride


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Sep 2015)

September done and since a few of you had done double metrics for your September rides, I decided not to 

109.5 miles, bit nippy when I set off but brilliant sunshine.


----------



## eevvee (22 Sep 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> I went for a little ride in the sun
> 
> 169.1 miles (270 Km's) nice suntan, sore legs.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/343309157


An epic ride...well done!


----------



## ianrauk (22 Sep 2015)

So one weekend left in September.
@Norry1 
@sittingbull 
@Soltydog 

What are your plans guys?


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Sep 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/384705903

I thought I'd done one this month, completely forgot about it.












I went up to Newbury and back.

As an added bonus, I'm reliably informed by one of my cohorts, that the 'missing' ton, in January, wasn't actually missing. It's the one where my phone (and hence Strava) went dead at about 70 miles. He reckons it was 120 or 130, up to Woking and back. Bloody technology


----------



## ianrauk (22 Sep 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/384705903
> 
> I thought I'd done one this month, completely forgot about it.
> 
> ...




Shame you missed out on Aprils otherwise you would have been back in on the challenge.


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Shame you missed out on Aprils otherwise you would have been back in on the challenge.


True. That was a bit of a jip.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Sep 2015)

I'm thinking of tweaking the rules for next years challenge.

What I'm thinking is to make the thread a little more interesting to look at.
We all take our phones and a camera with us on rides. So for next year I would like those in the challenge to add one photo that encapsulates each qualifying ride. 

For example. On my qualifying ride for May this year I rode to Brighton following the old commercial vehicles rally. This pic, shows what it was about and how the ride was. It rained for a lot of it.

*03/05/15 To Brighton (Following the Vintage Commercial vehicles) and back(C#146)*
Home, Addington, Purley, Coulsdon, Hooley, Merstham, Redhill, Gatwick, Crawley, Cuckfield, Burgess Hill, Hassocks, Pyecombe and Brighton. Return via Devils Dyke, Wineham, Warninglid, Handcross, Crawley, Gatwick, Redhill, Merstham, Hooley, Coulsdon, Croydon, Bromley and Home.
108.37miles. 7:23:21 Riding Time. 14.7mph avg. Pinnacle Pyrolite 2014





Once again, Strava links are ok. But a route description of the ride (like above) still to be included. (And I'm looking at you Phil)

Any other suggestions or tweaks?

The rest of the rules will remain as they have done since the start of this challenge way back.
ie 1 complete ride a month during the calendar year. (January to February)

The original rules, set up in 2007 on CC (and before that on Bike Radar in 2004) are. 

_*The rules: *
-A century is a single ride of at least *100.0 miles *as measured on a reasonably accurate cycle computer. 99.9 miles or less is not a century. 
-Breaks/stops during the ride are permitted for refreshment/repairs/sightseeing etc but stops to sleep and stops at your home are not permitted. 
-A qualifying century cannot start before 0001hrs on the morning of the first day of the calendar month. 
-For qualifying rides ridden on the last day of the month: the 100.0 mile mark must have been passed by 2359.59 hrs on that day. 
-If you miss a month you are out of the challenge, no exceptions for any reason, riding more than one century in a month does not entitle you to miss a month in lieu. 
-Centuries ridden on rollers/turbo trainers/indoor velodromes do not count towards the challenge. _

The rules are pretty straight forward so I wouldn't want to tweak them too much. 

I may even ask Shaun if he can design a CCICAMC shirt to those that have completed the challenge.


----------



## Soltydog (22 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> So one weekend left in September.
> 
> @Soltydog
> 
> What are your plans guys?



My plan was to do it beginning of last week  Went out on the Monday with intentions of doing a ton, but felt really off it & ended up struggling to 60 miles, turns out it was the start of a cold  Working tomorrow morning, then 13 days off, so hopefully plenty of chances to get mine done. Hopefully get this & next months both done next week (fingers crossed)


----------



## Norry1 (22 Sep 2015)

Been a bit busy this month and forgot I hadn't posted my September ton.

https://www.strava.com/activities/391403119

Since I heard about Eddington numbers, I don't like finishing on a round number so I ended up doing 112 miles.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Sep 2015)

Norry1 said:


> Been a bit busy this month and forgot I hadn't posted my September ton.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/391403119
> 
> Since I heard about Eddington numbers, I don't like finishing on a round number so I ended up doing 112 miles.




So what is your number now?


----------



## Norry1 (22 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> So what is your number now?


Nothing like yours - it is 61...... but I'm thinking ahead


----------



## ianrauk (22 Sep 2015)

Norry1 said:


> Nothing like yours - it is 61...... but I'm thinking ahead




That's the best way to do it.


----------



## StuAff (22 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I'm thinking of tweaking the rules for next years challenge.
> 
> What I'm thinking is to make the thread a little more interesting to look at.
> We all take our phones and a camera with us on rides. So for next year I would like those in the challenge to add one photo that encapsulates each qualifying ride.
> ...


I vote for leaving it as it is. If people take a decent photo out on their ride and wish to post it, fair enough. I don't tend to bother with photos at all on rides.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Sep 2015)

StuAff said:


> I vote for leaving it as it is. If people take a decent photo out on their ride and wish to post it, fair enough. I don't tend to bother with photos at all on rides.




Fairy muff mate... it was just a suggestion rather then a rule addition that had to be adhered to.
Have you any other thoughts on anything that may need added or tweaked?


----------



## StuAff (23 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Fairy muff mate... it was just a suggestion rather then a rule addition that had to be adhered to.
> Have you any other thoughts on anything that may need added or tweaked?


Nope, as it is is fine.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Sep 2015)

Hi Peeps.
Seem's there's a problem with our stars.
So you need to fix your signatures.

*HERE'S* the link to the new star, just edit your signature using this URL.
@Norry1
@Edwardoka
@rb58
@Trickedem
@sittingbull
@Banjo
@StuAff
@Supersuperleeds
@HLaB


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Fairy muff mate... it was just a suggestion rather then a rule addition that had to be adhered to.
> Have you any other thoughts on anything that may need added or tweaked?



How about a points score, where (only) if you do more than one century ride in a month, you get a point for each ride over the initial ton , and a point for each ride you get on a round number? That would be a giggle.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Sep 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> How about a points score, where (only) if you do more than one century ride in a month, you get a point for each ride over the initial ton , and a point for each ride you get on a round number? That would be a giggle.




This challenge is ONE century ride a month. Always has been, so it will stay that way.
I want to encourage other/new riders, not turn it into a willy waving contest.


----------



## Simpleton (23 Sep 2015)

People should be allowed to post more than one ride a month. It's a proclamation of discipline, dedication, fitness and resolve.

And if it can't be done on this thread than there should be another one set up. The century a week thread will be set up in January for thosr wanting yo test themselves.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Sep 2015)

Simpleton said:


> People should be allowed to post more than one ride a month. It's a proclamation of discipline, dedication, fitness and resolve.
> 
> And if it can't be done on this thread than there should be another one set up. The century a week thread will be set up in January for thosr wanting yo test themselves.



5 on 5 consecutive days is the ultimate challenge


----------



## Edwardoka (23 Sep 2015)

Simpleton said:


> And if it can't be done on this thread than there should be another one set up. The century a week thread will be set up in January for thosr wanting to* injure and demotivate* themselves.


Ftfy


----------



## ianrauk (23 Sep 2015)

Simpleton said:


> People should be allowed to post more than one ride a month. It's a proclamation of discipline, dedication, fitness and resolve.
> 
> And if it can't be done on this thread than there should be another one set up. The century a week thread will be set up in January for thosr wanting yo test themselves.




Fill yer boots.


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Sep 2015)

Simpleton said:


> People should be allowed to post more than one ride a month. It's a proclamation of discipline, dedication, fitness and resolve.
> 
> And if it can't be done on this thread than there should be another one set up. The century a week thread will be set up in January for thosr wanting yo test themselves.


That sounds nasty. DO IT lol


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> This challenge is ONE century ride a month. Always has been, so it will stay that way.
> I want to encourage other/new riders, not turn it into a willy waving contest.


Bonus point, if you can get a round number of miles then?


----------



## Simpleton (23 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 5 on 5 consecutive days is the ultimate challenge



Pfft


----------



## ianrauk (23 Sep 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> Bonus point, if you can get a round number of miles then?




I'm liking your style. But we'll keep it as the classic, as always, one ride a month register.


----------



## Soltydog (23 Sep 2015)

Simpleton said:


> The century a week thread will be set up in January for those wanting yo test themselves.



Hats off to anyone who rides a century every week. January will be a real test for anyone trying that. I sometimes work 6 days a week, so 'having to' do a century on the other day could prove to be a real test with winter weather. I'm out 
Not sure I'll manage the current ton a month next year, if the weather isn't kind to my days off Jan & Feb, it was quite tough this year for me


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Sep 2015)

Soltydog said:


> Hats off to anyone who rides a century every week. January will be a real test for anyone trying that. I sometimes work 6 days a week, so 'having to' do a century on the other day could prove to be a real test with winter weather. I'm out
> Not sure I'll manage the current ton a month next year, if the weather isn't kind to my days off Jan & Feb, it was quite tough this year for me


I did chuckle at the thought, then I stopped chuckling, then I started planning, then I started convincing myself that it is do-able (especially looking at Abraham / Searvogal et al). Now I wish I'd never seen the idea


----------



## ianrauk (23 Sep 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> I did chuckle at the thought, then I stopped chuckling, then I started planning, then I started convincing myself that it is do-able (especially looking at Abraham / Searvogal et al). Now I wish I'd never seen the idea




It's a very tough call as we can all well imagine.
A couple of years back I managed 12 weeks in a row (recorded in Your Ride Today thread). @sittingbull managed a few more then that a year later. I was ready to go out for the 13th and it was howling a gale. I just thought fek it.. I just couldn't be arsed.


----------



## Simpleton (23 Sep 2015)

For someone of reasonable fitness with a good base it represents no more then seven hours of riding. There's a whole host of advantages doing this rather then the lesser gimmick of one a month. Come the start of spring you'll be trim having had a good winter base and be hardened to the elements not to mention knowing what works in terms of kit and nutrition. You people should be itching to get started - in fact shall I bring it forward by 3 months? The rest of this month can be spent making sure your bike is in good nick and sitting down explaining to loved ones what you'll be doing over the next year. Shall we start in October?


----------



## StuAff (23 Sep 2015)

Simpleton said:


> For someone of reasonable fitness with a good base it represents no more then seven hours of riding. There's a whole host of advantages doing this rather then the lesser gimmick of one a month. Come the start of spring you'll be trim having had a good winter base and be hardened to the elements not to mention knowing what works in terms of kit and nutrition. You people should be itching to get started - in fact shall I bring it forward by 3 months? The rest of this month can be spent making sure your bike is in good nick and sitting down explaining to loved ones what you'll be doing over the next year. Shall we start in October?


'For someone of reasonable fitness with a good base it represents no more than seven hours of riding'.

You've been reading the comic, haven't you, spouting all that gibberish. No-one doing the challenge doesn't have a reasonable level of fitness, and I for one can't do 15 mph for seven hours, on open roads, solo (EDIT- though I've come close more than a few times. 123 miles at 14.4...). Doesn't make me unfit. Done 75 in 5 hours rolling, with strong assistance (stronger than most- serious level audaxers, multiple LELs and PBPs, each). And then I did another century. I'm not going to get any trimmer, thank you very much. No excess fat here.

And, the plain fact is, in Cycling Life, a century a week isn't that hard. I've done multiple back-to-back centuries, I've done a 223 mile day, over 500 miles in a week a couple of times. So's Ian, so have a lot of people of my acquaintance.

In Real Life however, somewhat different. It'll be a lot harder..if you work regular hours, five or six days a week. If you have any kind of non-cycling social life. If you want to take any holiday whatsoever without a bicycle. If you're not single and/or have children. Even if you are single, and you might be called upon for anything else at weekends. If you ever get sick or become injured. And let's not forget the Great British Weather. It snows, it rains, it blows a gale. But perhaps you have pro-level fitness, an independent income, the ability to fly off to warmer climes any time you feel like it, and no interest in anything other than cycling...? As Mr Abraham and Mr Searvogel would tell you, Real Life has an unfortunate habit of biting you in the posterior no matter what you do to minimise its disruption.

You really, really want a proper, sustainable challenge but think a mere century is too easy for you?
205 miler (within a 24 hour period) a month.


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Sep 2015)

StuAff said:


> 'For someone of reasonable fitness with a good base it represents no more than seven hours of riding'.
> 
> You've been reading the comic, haven't you, spouting all that gibberish. No-one doing the challenge doesn't have a reasonable level of fitness, and I for one can't do 15 mph for seven hours, on open roads, solo. Doesn't make me unfit. Done 75 in 5 hours rolling, with strong assistance (stronger than most- serious level audaxers, multiple LELs and PBPs, each). And then I did another century. I'm not going to get any trimmer, thank you very much. No excess fat here.
> 
> ...


That's true. It'd only take one significant 'off' an injury, or an illness, and your attempt would be looking shaky.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Sep 2015)

Anyway.. less of the arguing and belittling of others by calling the challenge a gimmick. People put a lot of effort into their rides how ever long the mileage is. A 100 miles may be easy for some but it can be a challenge for others. 

So I'm going to keep the rules as were, as they have been on Cycle Chat since 2007.
Nice and plain and simple.

If anyone want's to set up a different challenge. Then there's nothing stopping you doing so. 

Good luck to the challengers for this year and roll on 2016 for the new challenge.


----------



## martint235 (24 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 5 on 5 consecutive days is the ultimate challenge


Nah that's just LEL


----------



## ianrauk (24 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Hi Peeps.
> Seem's there's a problem with our stars.
> So you need to fix your signatures.
> 
> ...



@martint235 too... forgot about the big lummox...


----------



## Norry1 (25 Sep 2015)

Finally updated the Challenge Thread, so I'm up to date. Start thinking about the October ton now.


----------



## Soltydog (28 Sep 2015)

Got my September ride done today, problems with my Garmin show it as only 38.9 on strava though  Went with a couple of clubmates who were ton virgins, so it was very flat & easy going. Lovely weather for the time of year, cold, damp & misty to start, but soon had the jacket off & arm warmers off after a lunch stop, which was £3.80 for a full english with coffee  hope the weather stays kind for the rest of the week, hoping to get my October ton done early, Thursday or Friday this week


----------



## sittingbull (30 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> A couple of years back I managed 12 weeks in a row (recorded in Your Ride Today thread). @sittingbull managed a few more then that a year later. I was ready to go out for the 13th and it was howling a gale. I just thought fek it.. I just couldn't be arsed.



I managed 19 consecutive weekends with one midweek ride thrown in for good measure.I seem to remember getting wet frequently


----------



## sittingbull (30 Sep 2015)

StuAff said:


> ' Real Life has an unfortunate habit of biting you in the posterior no matter what you do to minimise its disruption.



This is so true, sorry guys, I'm out 

Circumstances have increasingly contrived against me for quite some time now. There have been a number of months when I've scraped through towards the end and if it wasn't going to be September I missed it would likely be another month soon.

It's been good to get this far and if anyone is thinking of taking part next year just do it

Thanks for the support and encouragement and good luck guys


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Sep 2015)

sittingbull said:


> This is so true, sorry guys, I'm out
> 
> Circumstances have increasingly contrived against me for quite some time now. There have been a number of months when I've scraped through towards the end and if it wasn't going to be September I missed it would likely be another month soon.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. It's a shame to get so far and have to bail 
BUT
By my guesstimation you've done 32 months in a row, which is a major achievement well worthy of celebration!


----------



## StuAff (30 Sep 2015)

sittingbull said:


> This is so true, sorry guys, I'm out
> 
> Circumstances have increasingly contrived against me for quite some time now. There have been a number of months when I've scraped through towards the end and if it wasn't going to be September I missed it would likely be another month soon.
> 
> ...


Bad luck, but 32 months of tons is great going nonetheless. I'd suggest you try and fit the last three months' rides in if you can- you'll be in a better state for 2016's challenge.


----------



## Norry1 (30 Sep 2015)

sittingbull said:


> This is so true, sorry guys, I'm out
> 
> Circumstances have increasingly contrived against me for quite some time now. There have been a number of months when I've scraped through towards the end and if it wasn't going to be September I missed it would likely be another month soon.
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear it - but no matter. 

2016?

Martin


----------



## Soltydog (1 Oct 2015)

sittingbull said:


> This is so true, sorry guys, I'm out


Sorry to hear that bud. Shame you couldn't make it to the end. I keep thinking back to how hard my January ride was & don't want it all to be in vain 
November could be a test for me, Mrs Soltydog goes for an op in a few weeks & depending how much care she needs afterwards at home will affect my riding time, but hopefully I should be good to leave her a full day come the last week or 2 or Nov


----------



## ianrauk (1 Oct 2015)

@sittingbull 
Sorry to hear that bud. You had a really great fantastic run. As Stuart quite rightly said, 32 months of tons is an awesome effort. What is even more awesome is the 19 weeks in a row. That is top draw.

Get your last 3 months of 2015 rides in the bag and I sincerely hope that you sign up for next years challenge.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Oct 2015)

Myself and @Trickedem are out this weekend to get Octobers qualifying ride in nice and early. A trip down to Rye and Camber. Weathers looking really good too
Anyone else aiming to get their qualifying ride done this weekend?


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Good luck to the challengers for this year and _*roll on 2016 for the new challenge*_.


I'm planning to be in for 2016. If it's not snowing or icy I know what I'll be doing on New Year's day.


----------



## Edwardoka (1 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Anyone else aiming to get their qualifying ride done this weekend?


I was meant to be doing a sportive this weekend but I've had fairly persistent bronchitis for several weeks now that just isn't for going away.
I've ridden a grand total of 6 wheezy miles since September's qualifying ride...


----------



## Soltydog (1 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Anyone else aiming to get their qualifying ride done this weekend?



Why leave it that long


----------



## Soltydog (1 Oct 2015)

Mine's done for October & details updated  Only planned on doing about 70 today, but got back to Hornsea on 80 miles & still felt good & the weather is spot on, so though why not. Feet up for a while now


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Myself and @Trickedem are out this weekend to get Octobers qualifying ride in nice and early. A trip down to Rye and Camber. Weathers looking really good too
> Anyone else aiming to get their qualifying ride done this weekend?



Not me, got the week off work next week though, so hopefully get it done then


----------



## rb58 (1 Oct 2015)

I've only been on a bike once since the September one. Whilst I'd dearly love to be out this weekend, I suspect the quite poorly Mrs rb58 is going to need me to be at home this weekend. I do know that the longer it is before I get back on a bike, the harder it'll be to nail a century. Fingers crossed though as I certainly want that fifth star.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Oct 2015)

rb58 said:


> I've only been on a bike once since the September one. Whilst I'd dearly love to be out this weekend, I suspect the quite poorly Mrs rb58 is going to need me to be at home this weekend. I do know that the longer it is before I get back on a bike, the harder it'll be to nail a century. Fingers crossed though as I certainly want that fifth star.




A nice easy Ashford or Southend run will sort that out...


----------



## martint235 (1 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> A nice easy Ashford or Southend run will sort that out...


I'm possibly up for the 10th/11th. Or the 24th/25th. Assuming a rest next week helps my arm sort itself out

I'm also going to be aiming for a star next year


----------



## ianrauk (1 Oct 2015)

martint235 said:


> I'm possibly up for the 10th/11th. Or the 24th/25th. Assuming a rest next week helps my arm sort itself out
> 
> I'm also going to be aiming for a star next year




The 11th I am planning on a Brighton run....You have unfinished business with that.


----------



## martint235 (1 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> The 11th I am planning on a Brighton run....You have unfinished business with that.


I certainly do!!!


----------



## Norry1 (2 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Myself and @Trickedem are out this weekend to get Octobers qualifying ride in nice and early. A trip down to Rye and Camber. Weathers looking really good too
> Anyone else aiming to get their qualifying ride done this weekend?



Yep, my good lady is doing a photo shoot tomorrow morning - so I have a Free Pass to get my Ton in


----------



## rb58 (2 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> The 11th I am planning on a Brighton run....You have unfinished business with that.


I'm going to try to come along for that - assuming I can find a minder for Mrs rb58. I've missed Devil's Dyke.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2015)

rb58 said:


> I'm going to try to come along for that - assuming I can find a minder for Mrs rb58. I've missed Devil's Dyke.


Be good if you can make it.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Oct 2015)

sittingbull said:


> This is so true, sorry guys, I'm out
> 
> Circumstances have increasingly contrived against me for quite some time now. There have been a number of months when I've scraped through towards the end and if it wasn't going to be September I missed it would likely be another month soon.
> 
> ...


Really sorry about that.

Best of luck for 2016.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Oct 2015)

I've braved the fog and have the October qualifier in the bag. Harder work than I expected though. The legs felt really lethargic so I'm quite chuffed to have averaged over 13mph.

Ride report here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-3935297


----------



## ianrauk (3 Oct 2015)

Yep, also got October's in the bag... @Trickedem too.

A nice and fast ride down to Rye and Camber sands and back.


----------



## StuAff (3 Oct 2015)

Me too. A new variation on the loop- west to Wickham, then north to West Meon, then east as far as Storrington before going south-west to Barnham on some roads that FNRttC riders would remember well, including a certain hill- which didn't actually seem that bad this time. Realised the mileage wasn't going to reach triple figures if I went straight back, stuck an extra little up/down detour between Chi and Emsworth, popped into the LBS and finally down to Eastney (getting stuck in post-match traffic) before returning home. I'm off next week, but best to get it in the bag now, weather's had an unfortunate habit of darkening my leave!


----------



## Soltydog (3 Oct 2015)

StuAff said:


> I'm off next week, but best to get it in the bag now, weather's had an unfortunate habit of darkening my leave!



You might have made the right move, forecast here is for rain next week  I've been off this last week & have been blessed with splendid weather


----------



## StuAff (3 Oct 2015)

Soltydog said:


> You might have made the right move, forecast here is for rain next week  I've been off this last week & have been blessed with splendid weather


I meant the week after (Mon 12th) but I have the sneaking suspicion there might be some rain.......!


----------



## Norry1 (4 Oct 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I've braved the fog and have the October qualifier in the bag. Harder work than I expected though. The legs felt really lethargic so I'm quite chuffed to have averaged over 13mph.
> 
> Ride report here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-3935297



Nice write up 

I also got my ton in yesterday. The threatened fog didn't arrive and it was cool but dry all the way around. I enjoyed myself, looking for roads I didn't know - ending up in dead ends and rocky unmade roads. I also sought hills so it was a fair bit of climbing.

https://www.strava.com/activities/405523082


----------



## HLaB (4 Oct 2015)

After yesterday's TT, my legs were shot for today's Hill Climbs after which I said to a mate it felt like I could spin all day but not any faster, so I did. I think it was 125miles but that was the longest continuous ride and gets my October ton in the sun as I'm a fair weather cyclist.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Oct 2015)

October done. For once I followed a route, I should do it more often as I find it easier mentally if I am following a route. Full write up may appear in the your ride today thread.

https://www.strava.com/activities/408785334


----------



## Edwardoka (17 Oct 2015)

Looks like it's just me and two others left to log a ride this month. I'm in trouble. I was almost recovered from persistent bronchitis when I had a bad fall (on a slippery living room floor, not a bike) last weekend and now that the swelling has gone down it's clear that I've either bruised or cracked my ribs. Annoyingly the weather looks like being perfect for cycling this weekend 

I'll certainly try and log a ride before the month is out but I've not done more than 10 miles since my last qualifying ride, so rib injury or not it's going to be a sore one!


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Oct 2015)

Did the Autumn day out audax today that is a strange distance of 96 miles....
After getting lost and a few add ons we were just over the 100 mile mark.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Oct 2015)

@Edwardoka 
@redfalo 

Guys, this weekend is the last weekend of the month.
Have you qualifying rides planned?


----------



## Edwardoka (21 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> @Edwardoka
> @redfalo
> 
> Guys, this weekend is the last weekend of the month.
> Have you qualifying rides planned?


Nothing planned, no. Going to keep an eye on the weather, if it's as windy at the weekend as it is going to be tomorrow (50mph westerly) then a train to the west coast and freewheel home might be the only option!

(Although there is always next Saturday...)


----------



## redfalo (21 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> @Edwardoka
> @redfalo
> 
> Guys, this weekend is the last weekend of the month.
> Have you qualifying rides planned?


Sure thing. I'm on my second RRtY, so not riding is not an option. This is on the plate for Saturday - a new DIY 200 route, based on the Audax Club Hackney's Straight Outta Hackney but hopefully on less annoying roads within the M25.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zxagglwzkacoxukz
@Eddie_C and @mllond will come along. We meet 7am at the Southern dip of Clissold Park, and 7.10am at Lee Valley Ice Rink.


----------



## StuAff (21 Oct 2015)

redfalo said:


> Sure thing. I'm on my second RRtY, so not riding is not an option. This is on the plate for Saturday - a new DIY 200 route, based on the Audax Club Hackney's Straight Outta Hackney but hopefully on less annoying roads within the M25.
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zxagglwzkacoxukz
> @Eddie_C and @mllond will come along. We meet 7am at the Southern dip of Clissold Park, and 7.10am at Lee Valley Ice Rink.


Hopefully Mary will remember the drugs this time


----------



## rb58 (26 Oct 2015)

London to Brighton Veteran Car run this Sunday. Weather forecast looks good. Should get November's qualifying ride in nice and early


----------



## ianrauk (28 Oct 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Nothing planned, no. Going to keep an eye on the weather, if it's as windy at the weekend as it is going to be tomorrow (50mph westerly) then a train to the west coast and freewheel home might be the only option!
> 
> (Although there is always next Saturday...)




Did you manage a ride at the weekend Ed?


----------



## Edwardoka (29 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Did you manage a ride at the weekend Ed?


Nope 
Leaving it to the very last moment again - that is so unlike me!*

Got some routes in mind for Saturday. I can still make it! 


* It really isn't


----------



## Soltydog (29 Oct 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Nope
> Leaving it to the very last moment again - that is so unlike me!*
> 
> Got some routes in mind for Saturday. I can still make it!
> ...


Good luck mate. Weather not looking too bad for Saturday, so fingers crossed for you


----------



## Banjo (29 Oct 2015)

Good Luck to everyone still in the challenge.


----------



## Edwardoka (31 Oct 2015)

Challenge completed. Glasgow to Oban, 103 miles. Writeup when I get back.

http://www.strava.com/activities/423750489


----------



## Norry1 (31 Oct 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Challenge completed. Glasgow to Oban, 103 miles. Writeup when I get back.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/423750489



Well done


----------



## Racing roadkill (31 Oct 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/423750574

119.7 miles today, takes my total number of imperial tons, to 14 for the year I think.

Just a shame I couldn't squeeze the April ride in, oh well, thems the breaks.


----------



## rb58 (31 Oct 2015)

Who's out tomorrow?


----------



## StuAff (31 Oct 2015)

Well, I'm out tomorrow, so hopefully I'll still be in afterwards.


----------



## Soltydog (31 Oct 2015)

It won't be an early one for me this month  Got an achilles problem at the mo & my wife ha just had surgery on her foot so needs some TLC at home, hoping to get mine done in about 3 weeks, but this month could prove to be the hardest to fit in


----------



## Norry1 (1 Nov 2015)

Have taken a day off work tomorrow and plan to get my ton in early


----------



## Edwardoka (1 Nov 2015)

I think I'm going to wait until my Tenerife trip before I attempt my November one. I'm certainly not in any state to do one today!


----------



## rb58 (1 Nov 2015)

That's November's in the bag. A splendid day with @Trickedem and a bunch of other CycleChat peeps riding in amongst the old crocks on the London to Brighton Veteran Car Run. One of the highlights of my cycling year. Just one left to do to get another star.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Nov 2015)

The early bird scratches the toaster, or such like.
I can wallow for the rest of November......
Just off to the "your ride today" to bore everyone and display my nice teasel photo...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Nov 2015)

rb58 said:


> Who's out tomorrow?




Have been out and racked up 101.52 miles in thick fog (again), so November is sorted.

Will do the write up in Your Ride Today shortly.

Edit: Write up here for anyone interested: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-3983465


----------



## gavgav (1 Nov 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Have been out and racked up 101.52 miles in thick fog (again), so November is sorted.
> 
> Will do the write up in Your Ride Today shortly.


Fabulous! It was certainly thick in places. Had cleared from Montgomery after the christening party had finished about 14:30 but ran back into it at Worthen


----------



## Trickedem (1 Nov 2015)

A splendid day with @rb58 (See above) 1 more ride to go and I will have been doing this challenge for 5 years. I want to stop. I can't stop, I won't stop.


----------



## StuAff (1 Nov 2015)

I pootled along to Brighton too- saw some of the CC contingent on my way back west. The Litespeed has now become a centurion just like its stablemates


----------



## StuAff (1 Nov 2015)




----------



## HLaB (1 Nov 2015)

Planned a nice easy one down to Cambridge the long way to meet some folk but the folk I was going with all bottled out and I wasn't in the mood for a solo ride in thick fog, so I abandoned that. Woke to a glorious morning and met some folks for a local ride instead and we bumped into a larger group of friends and I done 50 with them and as it was such a nice day, I went and done another 53 http://ridewithgps.com/trips/6971483


----------



## Trickedem (2 Nov 2015)

Just a thought as 2015 draws to an end and we earn another star on our signature. How about having a special star with a five, for those of us who will have completed five years of this challenge


----------



## Norry1 (2 Nov 2015)

Got my November ton in nice and early. Strange day with a mix of heavy fog and a smattering of lovely blue skies. I planned to stay in Zones 1 and 2 but then seemed to find loads of steep hills which made staying below 125 HR almost impossible. Nice ride though.

https://www.strava.com/activities/425180061

111 miles - or a Nelson for those cricket fans here


----------



## Edwardoka (5 Nov 2015)

Finally got round to posting my *October writeup* in My Ride Today


----------



## Soltydog (16 Nov 2015)

Mrs Soltydog still isn't great & she's not keen on giving me a full day pass, but I've come up with a 'great' plan Tues & weds next week are currently free days, so I plan to get up & set off at around 5am & get my ton done by lunchtime, so I keep SWMBO happy  I must be bloody crackers  Fingers crossed it all goes to plan


----------



## Soltydog (20 Nov 2015)

Got mine done today. Ended up taking today off work as we had plans for this aft, so as I've been on early shifts, getting up before 4am, I decided to have a lie in & got up just after 5, & set off on my little ride at 5.45 & back home for 12. Damn sure it was more than the 12mph wind that they forecast  I'll update details later on


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Nov 2015)

Mines going to be a late one this month, earliest I can now do it is Thursday.


----------



## Edwardoka (21 Nov 2015)

Unless I magically get significantly fitter in the next week I'm unlikely to be posting a ton. Tenerife is brutal. 12,000 feet of climbing in 49 miles yesterday


----------



## rb58 (22 Nov 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Unless I magically get significantly fitter in the next week I'm unlikely to be posting a ton. Tenerife is brutal. 12,000 feet of climbing in 49 miles yesterday


Ouch!! <makes mental note never to take bike to Tenerife>


----------



## Edwardoka (25 Nov 2015)

I am basically withdrawing from the challenge. It has been a lot of fun and has forced me out onto the bike on days I ordinarily wouldn't go, and has given me lots of great memories.

But.

There is no way I can feasibly add 74 miles and 7,000+ feet of elevation gain to today's supposedly simple ride back from the bike hire shop to the hotel. It broke me.

I'm going to sleep on it but I don't anticipate a different decision in the morning.  

Good luck to everyone still in the challenge!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Nov 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> I am basically withdrawing from the challenge. It has been a lot of fun and has forced me out onto the bike on days I ordinarily wouldn't go, and has given me lots of great memories.
> 
> But.
> 
> ...




Hey bud.. you did well to get this far in your first year of the challenge. No shame in that. Chapeau. 
And 2016's challenge is only round the corner.


----------



## StuAff (25 Nov 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Hey bud.. you did well to get this far in your first year of the challenge. No shame in that. Chapeau.
> And 2016's challenge is only round the corner.


+1. Fine effort, certainly something to be proud of.


----------



## Soltydog (25 Nov 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> I am basically withdrawing from the challenge.


Good effort mate, & I think challenges like this help us get out & push hard, when otherwise we wouldn't. This is my 2nd attempt & hopefully I'll complete my December ride, but think last time I only made it to either September or October. The winter months are the real test in this challenge & best of luck next next year if you opt to do it again. I'm still undecided on next year


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Nov 2015)

November done - tad over 102 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/439631596


----------



## redfalo (26 Nov 2015)

While technically speaking the ride was not part of my 100 miles a month challenge (did another one in early August), some people may still find my PBP conclusion interesting. Rather than writing a chronological ride report, I tried to summarize what I have learned about long distance cycling since I got sucked into this maddnes http://cycling-intelligence.com/2015/11/25/87-very-special-hours-my-pbp-2015/


----------



## Norry1 (26 Nov 2015)

Had Tuesday booked off to get my December ton in early. However, a bad cold and pressing deadlines at work mean I have to bin that plan. Plenty of time to recover but a pain nonetheless.


----------



## Edwardoka (27 Nov 2015)

I had to take the bike back to the shop today and was meant to check out of my hotel as well, but rather than deal with the enormous faff of trying to move both a bike and luggage without a car, I decided to stay an extra night at the hotel and ride the bike back, and since I had to ride back to Costa Adeje anyway, why not at least have a last gasp attempt?

I guess I'm going to have to ride in the cold and wet and dark of a Scottish winter after all, because I dun snatched victory from the jaws of defeat.
I am genuinely extremely surprised that I made it to Teide given how I felt on Wednesday.

I'll shut up now.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> I had to take the bike back to the shop today and was meant to check out of my hotel as well, but rather than deal with the enormous faff of trying to move both a bike and luggage without a car, I decided to stay an extra night at the hotel and ride the bike back, and since I had to ride back to Costa Adeje anyway, why not at least have a last gasp attempt?
> 
> I guess I'm going to have to ride in the cold and wet and dark of a Scottish winter after all, because I dun snatched victory from the jaws of defeat.
> I am genuinely extremely surprised that I made it to Teide given how I felt on Wednesday.
> ...




Awesome... it's never over until the fat lazy sings... or summat like that...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Nov 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> I had to take the bike back to the shop today and was meant to check out of my hotel as well, but rather than deal with the enormous faff of trying to move both a bike and luggage without a car, I decided to stay an extra night at the hotel and ride the bike back, and since I had to ride back to Costa Adeje anyway, why not at least have a last gasp attempt?
> 
> I guess I'm going to have to ride in the cold and wet and dark of a Scottish winter after all, because I dun snatched victory from the jaws of defeat.
> I am genuinely extremely surprised that I made it to Teide given how I felt on Wednesday.
> ...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Nov 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> I had to take the bike back to the shop today and was meant to check out of my hotel as well, but rather than deal with the enormous faff of trying to move both a bike and luggage without a car, I decided to stay an extra night at the hotel and ride the bike back, and since I had to ride back to Costa Adeje anyway, why not at least have a last gasp attempt?
> 
> I guess I'm going to have to ride in the cold and wet and dark of a Scottish winter after all, because I dun snatched victory from the jaws of defeat.
> I am genuinely extremely surprised that I made it to Teide given how I felt on Wednesday.
> ...



EPIC!


----------



## Soltydog (27 Nov 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> I had to take the bike back to the shop today and was meant to check out of my hotel as well, but rather than deal with the enormous faff of trying to move both a bike and luggage without a car, I decided to stay an extra night at the hotel and ride the bike back, and since I had to ride back to Costa Adeje anyway, why not at least have a last gasp attempt?
> 
> I guess I'm going to have to ride in the cold and wet and dark of a Scottish winter after all, because I dun snatched victory from the jaws of defeat.
> I am genuinely extremely surprised that I made it to Teide given how I felt on Wednesday.
> ...


Bloody top effort sir! Well done


----------



## StuAff (27 Nov 2015)

Nice one Ed. I can see from those stats why Team Sky (and other ProTour outfits) like Mt Teide so much!


----------



## ianrauk (30 Nov 2015)

So, December 1st tomorrow. The last month for the 2015 challenge and we still have 12 riders going for the gold star. For 5 of the challengers it will be their first star So good luck everybody. Fingers crossed everyone still in the challenge can finish what we all started a distant January ago.


----------



## StuAff (30 Nov 2015)

ianrauk said:


> So, December 1st tomorrow. The last month for the 2015 challenge and we still have 12 riders going for the gold star. For 5 of the challengers it will be their first star So good luck everybody. Fingers crossed everyone still in the challenge can finish what we all started a distant January ago.


+1. Next weekend looks bleedin' awful, following two weekends might involve a choice between ££££ for overtime or getting a ride in (frankly, the latter)....should be time enough, I hope. Want that fourth star......


----------



## Soltydog (4 Dec 2015)

Shame I haven't got the time tomorrow, with the forecast wind I reckon a train to Chesterfield & I could ride 100 miles home in record time  Hats off to anyone who does manage it this weekend


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2015)

Myself and @rb58 are planning on getting out on Sunday. Looking like we'll get a little wet and the wind may prove to be a bugger to contend with.... But the direction we are going we'll probably get there on record time.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2015)

On another note.. The first rider to complete this years challenge is our very good friend (we can forgive him for supporting a terrible football team)@redfalo with his Essex ride yesterday.

So well earnt. Here's your Imperial Century A Month Challenge Gold Star.


----------



## redfalo (4 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> On another note.. The first rider to complete this years challenge is our very good friend (we can forgive him for supporting a terrible football team)@redfalo with his Essex ride yesterday.
> 
> So well earnt. Here's your Imperial Century A Month Challenge Gold Star.


Very kind of you! As Tiptree's jam factors has become my default lunch stop on my regular route, we really should try to coordinate rides and meet up there for lunch in 2016.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2015)

redfalo said:


> Very kind of you! As Tiptree's jam factors has become my default lunch stop on my regular route, we really should try to coordinate rides and meet up there for lunch in 2016.




Or even do a ride there together..


----------



## redfalo (4 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Or even do a ride there together..


revolutionary stuff


----------



## StuAff (4 Dec 2015)

Ride for Jam perhaps?


----------



## HLaB (6 Dec 2015)

Well that's me done for the year, just! My group ride was delayed, ended up being just 35miles with a long coffee stop in the middle and at the end. So I was a wee bit pushed to get the ton in before dark. ln fact I didn't with only a rear light it was a wee bit of a crawl to home. I was just short but I grabbed a front flasher so I could round it up to the ton.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Dec 2015)

Challenge completed.

Wind, rain, lethargic legs, lamp bracket problems and I completely misjudged the mileage and had to find five miles extra right at the end but it's done with 100.76 miles bagged. Ride report to follow.

Edit: Ride report done and it's here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-4042949


----------



## ianrauk (6 Dec 2015)

@HLaB 
@Rickshaw Phil 

Well done guys. Here's your gold stars






Myself and @rb58 didn't get out this weekend. rb58 as he had to work. Myself as when the alarm went off at 6.30, it was howling winds.. so I just went back to sleep. Next week will be the weekend to complete 2015's challenge hopefully.


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> @HLaB
> @Rickshaw Phil
> 
> Well done guys. Here's your gold stars
> ...




Me too. It was planned for Sunday but I knew that my legs would tire and not carry me round. I slipped up, I didn't think that Matt was running circuits on Friday.

Well done to those that got it done yesterday!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Dec 2015)

Route planned, hoping to get it done tomorrow, if not I have next Friday off work, would like to have it done by then.


----------



## Edwardoka (12 Dec 2015)

My own options are: 
- next weekend (unlikely, due to broken jaw - the fun never stops with me!), or
- take a bike with me to Glasgow on the 24th (that'll be a fun train journey) and get one in on the 26th/27th.


----------



## Edwardoka (12 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Route planned, hoping to get it done tomorrow, if not I have next Friday off work, would like to have it done by then.


Wait. Is your signature for real? 20,322 miles???


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Dec 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Wait. Is your signature for real? 20,322 miles???



Guilty as charged, it is real


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Dec 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> My own options are:
> - next weekend (unlikely, due to broken jaw - the fun never stops with me!), or
> - take a bike with me to Glasgow on the 24th (that'll be a fun train journey) and get one in on the 26th/27th.



Broken jaw, gws

After your epic November ride it would be a shame not to complete the last one, fingers crossed.


----------



## Edwardoka (12 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Guilty as charged, it is real


I do not have sufficient chapeaux to doff! That is a mind-boggling distance. Well done!



Supersuperleeds said:


> Broken jaw, gws
> 
> After your epic November ride it would be a shame not to complete the last one, fingers crossed.


Thanks dude! Hoping that my new titanium augmentation will make me faster


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Dec 2015)

Planning on going out early tomorrow. I'm slightly worried as its a little works Christmas curry tonight. I'm going to have to keep off anything too spicy!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Dec 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Planning on going out early tomorrow. I'm slightly worried as its a little works Christmas curry tonight. I'm going to have to keep off anything too spicy!



Something extra spicy might give you some extra speed tomorrow though!


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Something extra spicy might give you some extra speed tomorrow though!





I don't envisage that going at all well.....


----------



## ianrauk (12 Dec 2015)

Well. with last nights night ride from Cambridge to home, that complete's 2015's challenge for both myself and @rb58 

So a




for me and a



for him.....for both of us, 5 complete challenge years (I would have had 6 but missed out 1 month in 2010 *_kicks oneself_*

And only a few weeks until 2016's challenge...  bring it on..


----------



## StuAff (12 Dec 2015)

Handed back the overtime for today, but weather does not suit a ride. And I won't be riding tomorrow, gig in London tomorrow night makes that difficult/impossible (enough early mornings at the moment). Early forecasts for next weekend not looking good either. Urk. Might be 26/27th for me too at this rate. 
Well done everyone who's made it 12/12 already, fingers crossed for everyone else.


----------



## rb58 (12 Dec 2015)

So. @jiberjaber, shall we add your name to the list for 2016?


----------



## Soltydog (13 Dec 2015)

I'm off work next 3 days & was hoping to get mine in, but after a 48 mile struggle this morning, not sure I'm upto a ton at the mo  Although today's struggle could have been down to excessive drinks last night & no breakfast before setting off 
I'm still undecided on next years challenge. These winter tons are a real test, so I'll see how January pans out with time off & the weather


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Dec 2015)

December done and my second star in the bag 

https://www.strava.com/activities/449447890

I've done 22 imperial centuries this year, but as can be seen from the heatmap below I tend to follow the same roads, next year I want to go ride on some different roads, but sometimes what you know seems easier.

Will put a full write up on the your ride today thread.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Dec 2015)

Well done Chris......

Another year, another gold star for you


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Well done Chris......
> 
> Another year, another gold star for you



Cheers, I was cursing you and this challenge today, still got the cold and didn't really want to ride but had to get this challenge done


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Dec 2015)

That's me done. I couldn't be arsed going too far from home today as the weather is a bit rubbish. The Gamlingay loop I have done for the past 2 weekends is 25 miles.... So I did 4 of them! There's a lot to be said for quiet rural roads!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Dec 2015)

Well done Dave. Welcome to the club. Here you go


----------



## Trickedem (14 Dec 2015)

I went out early yesterday on my own to get my last ride of the year done. I didn't really feel like it, but having been doing this for 5 years, I know that once I was on the bike all would be good. 
I decided to do a flat ride down to Ashford and followed some very familiar quite roads to keep it simple. Unfortunately it was raining all the way to Ashford, but it was quite warm, so not too uncomfortable. Almost exactly at the 50 mile point I found a MacDonalds which was perfect for a quick turnaround. The wind was more favourable on the return and the rain stopped as well so my average picked up a bit too. 
That bought to an end my 5th year of this challenge. Roll on 2016!


----------



## ianrauk (14 Dec 2015)

Here you go @Trickedem





Well done mate.. roll on 2016.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Dec 2015)

Trickedem said:


> Just a thought as 2015 draws to an end and we earn another star on our signature. How about having a special star with a five, for those of us who will have completed five years of this challenge




Like this for instance


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Dec 2015)

Can I have this one?


----------



## ianrauk (14 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Can I have this one?




lol go for it


----------



## Soltydog (15 Dec 2015)

Got mine done today  (just) The weather wasn't as forecast & was tempted to bin it around the half way point, but carried on & just made the 100 mark


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2015)

Soltydog said:


> Got mine done today  (just) The weather wasn't as forecast & was tempted to bin it around the half way point, but carried on & just made the 100 mark




Nice one chap. Welcome to the club. Here you go.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2015)

So that just leaves @StuAff and @Norry1 to complete this years challenge.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Dec 2015)

Well done to you all! I'd love to join you next year, but it is the winter months that put me off. If I stay off the hills then I only have a few busy A-roads to get my long rides in on.

I might take a holiday in Spain overlapping the end of Jan/start of Feb 2016, in which case I could probably get the early rides done on roads like this (picture posted by @User recently) ... That is where I used to do my spring training camp hols.


----------



## Soltydog (15 Dec 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Well done to you all! I'd love to join you next year, but it is the winter months that put me off. If I stay off the hills then I only have a few busy A-roads to get my long rides in on.
> 
> I might take a holiday in Spain overlapping the end of Jan/start of Feb 2016, in which case I could probably get the early rides done on roads like this (picture posted by @User recently) ... That is where I used to do my spring training camp hols.



it's the winter months that are the killers. Think it was my January one that was the worst, but today's wasn't brilliant either. The last forecast I saw was slight breeze & dry, turned out to be a rather brisk wind & a few showers


----------



## rb58 (15 Dec 2015)

I think the key to the winter rides is to try and bag them early in the month as the weather is inevitably worse the further into the month you get (at least that's how it feels to me) and getting motivated is harder. Depending on how long family is kicking around over Christmas and New Year I shall be aiming for 2 or 3 Jan for the first ton of 2016.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2015)

rb58 said:


> I think the key to the winter rides is to try and bag them early in the month as the weather is inevitably worse the further into the month you get (at least that's how it feels to me) and getting motivated is harder. Depending on how long family is kicking around over Christmas and New Year I shall be aiming for 2 or 3 Jan for the first ton of 2016.




the 1st? The Garage should be open


----------



## rb58 (15 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> the 1st? The Garage should be open


I may have a houseful on the 1st. And most likely a headache too.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Dec 2015)

I'm tempted to do January's on New Years Day, but we'll see


----------



## martint235 (16 Dec 2015)

rb58 said:


> I think the key to the winter rides is to try and bag them early in the month as the weather is inevitably worse the further into the month you get (at least that's how it feels to me) and getting motivated is harder. Depending on how long family is kicking around over Christmas and New Year I shall be aiming for 2 or 3 Jan for the first ton of 2016.





rb58 said:


> I may have a houseful on the 1st. And most likely a headache too.


Can I nominate the 10th? I'm on call over New Year


----------



## ianrauk (16 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm tempted to do January's on New Years Day, but we'll see




I am too... nice and quiet roads.


----------



## Norry1 (16 Dec 2015)

I managed 1st Jan this year. Have to see how 2016 looks.

Been mega busy at work and struggling with a bad cold so far this month but in theory I'm on leave from Friday so hopefully find time to get the last ton in


----------



## ianrauk (16 Dec 2015)

Norry1 said:


> I managed 1st Jan this year. Have to see how 2016 looks.
> 
> Been mega busy at work and struggling with a bad cold so far this month but in theory I'm on leave from Friday so hopefully find time to get the last ton in




Fingers crossed Norry.


----------



## Edwardoka (16 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> So that just leaves @StuAff and @Norry1 to complete this years challenge.


*coughs*


----------



## ianrauk (16 Dec 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> *coughs*




Oh right.. for some reason I was thinking you had a December ride in the bag.

G'luck for when ever you are going to get one in.


----------



## martint235 (16 Dec 2015)

Are you just ignoring me @ianrauk and @rb58 ????


----------



## ianrauk (16 Dec 2015)

martint235 said:


> Are you just ignoring me @ianrauk and @rb58 ????




Sorry I was ignoring you... yes.. the 10th is in the diary


----------



## ianrauk (16 Dec 2015)

martint235 said:


> Are you just ignoring me @ianrauk and @rb58 ????




Does that mean you are throwing your hat in the ring for 2016's challenge?


----------



## martint235 (17 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Does that mean you are throwing your hat in the ring for 2016's challenge?


Yup. Will be giving it a go


----------



## rb58 (17 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Sorry I was ignoring you... yes.. the 10th is in the diary


What's happening on the 10th?


----------



## martint235 (17 Dec 2015)

rb58 said:


> What's happening on the 10th?


Something easy. An Ashford or a northern route to Whitstable.

I still don't have a medical all clear but I'm thinking sod it, so I'm up for the challenge next year.


----------



## rb58 (17 Dec 2015)

martint235 said:


> Something easy. An Ashford or a northern route to Whitstable.
> 
> I still don't have a medical all clear but I'm thinking sod it, so I'm up for the challenge next year.


Excellent. Whitstabubble gets my vote. Better breakfast. We should get that @Mista Preston and that @arallsopp along too. Be like old times.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Dec 2015)

rb58 said:


> Excellent. Whitstabubble gets my vote. Better breakfast. We should get that @Mista Preston and that @arallsopp along too. Be like old times.




Yup.. up for that.
and @Trickedem and Young Andy


----------



## Norry1 (18 Dec 2015)

ok, ok.... now theoretically finished work until 4 Jan and feeling about 95% recovered from this cold/virus. Off for a cosy weekend away with my lovely wife today - hopefully get the ton in Mon, Tues or Weds next week.


----------



## StuAff (19 Dec 2015)

I'm out.......



Of tea. Well, just drained my second cuppa since making it home. 101.8 miles from home to Salisbury and back to Fareham done & dusted. In view of the awful weather forecasts for most of next weekend (and I'd rather go to London on the Monday....) decided that 16 mph winds or no, time to MTFU and get it done or risk failing at the final hurdle, which just would not do. Opted to go west in the hope/expectation that a crosswind for most of the ride would be far less taxing than a headwind for fifty, and so it worked out. Made Salisbury in four hours or so, but started flagging as I went back east (definitely underfed and watered- first bottle shouldn't last 96 miles!). Average speed was plummeting. Got to Botley with 94 on the clock, Titchfield another further six south, and those six were enough in that wind! Fareham station was another two or three along the A27, and I bailed there rather than take god knows how long to make it home. An FGW train was handily on the platform a couple of minutes after I got there.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2015)

Well done Stu. Great effort. 
Here you go


----------



## StuAff (19 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Well done Stu. Great effort.
> Here you go


Sig now has four stars.


----------



## arallsopp (21 Dec 2015)

rb58 said:


> Excellent. Whitstabubble gets my vote. Better breakfast. We should get that @Mista Preston and that @arallsopp along too. Be like old times.



I may actually be around to do this. Trying to get my life in order for 2016. Proper division of work / family / sleep / interests. 2015 was characterised by the first one only.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Dec 2015)

So we are just waiting for @Edwardoka @Norry1 to get their Decembers ride in to complete this years challenge. Fingers crossed guys.
Last year we had 7 finishers, with Edwardoka and Norry1 we are looking at 11.


Hopefully you are all signing up for 2016. I have created a thread for 2016's ride register. (It's locked for the moment)

So.
@rb58 
@Trickedem 
@StuAff 
@Soltydog 
@HLaB 
@Supersuperleeds 
@Dave 123 
@redfalo 
@Rickshaw Phil 

@Banjo & @sittingbull , I hope you will both be back in the starting lineup for 2016

@Racing roadkill I think is also itching to get a gold star for 2016
@martint235 I am hoping you will be joining us again, along with you Mr @arallsopp.

Is there anyone else I have missed, you have seen or know that has expressed an interest in the joining the challenge?

Good luck everyone.
Roll on to 2016


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Is there anyone else I have missed, you have seen or know that has expressed an interest in the joining the challenge?


I'm planning to give it a go. If I can do January, I have my birthday ride to Coventry in Feb and then we're into FNRttC rides in March, which just require riding 30 to 40 miles in the morning to top up the ton. So fingers crossed.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Dec 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm planning to give it a go. If I can do January, I have my birthday ride to Coventry in Feb and then we're into FNRttC rides in March, which just require riding 30 to 40 miles in the morning to top up the ton. So fingers crossed.




Good stuff.
Welcome aboard.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Dec 2015)

Ooo look. I made the first post on the 100th page of this thread. It's an omen!


----------



## Soltydog (22 Dec 2015)

I keep telling myself not to sign up again, but reckon I'll end up trying  I'll see how January goes


----------



## ianrauk (22 Dec 2015)

Soltydog said:


> I keep telling myself not to sign up again, but reckon I'll end up trying  I'll see how January goes




You want that second star


----------



## Trickedem (22 Dec 2015)

I'm in, I suppose!


----------



## ianrauk (22 Dec 2015)

Trickedem said:


> I'm in, I suppose!




You know it


----------



## StuAff (22 Dec 2015)

Five stars is the next target for me, natch.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Dec 2015)

It's a no from me....... unless I completely change my mind and get tempted to rack up some big miles during January.

I enjoyed the challenge this year but feel as though concentrating on getting the centuries in has distracted me from other more local rides. I'll probably still do the metric challenge but plan to rest from this one for 2016.


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Dec 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I enjoyed the challenge this year but feel as though concentrating on getting the centuries in has distracted me from other more local rides.



I'm pleased to hear this for reasons which might become apparent in a few days' time in the "your ride today' thread.


----------



## tatr (24 Dec 2015)

I'd like to do this, but unable to cycle until the last week of January...

So it depends on how icy it is and if I can knock out 100 miles on the first attempt after a month off the bike since I haven't got much of a window to get it done


----------



## Norry1 (24 Dec 2015)

Still touch and go for completing 2015.

Did a slow 43 miler yesterday and was completely nackered - clearly not over this bug I've been struggling with for nearly a month now.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Dec 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It's a no from me....... unless I completely change my mind and get tempted to rack up some big miles during January.
> 
> I enjoyed the challenge this year but feel as though concentrating on getting the centuries in has distracted me from other more local rides. I'll probably still do the metric challenge but plan to rest from this one for 2016.



You could buy a CX bike.

Two mates of mine were doing occasional centuries on mountain bikes and they both bought CXs.

Both were significantly faster for about the same effort.

The extra three or four mph makes a huge difference over a long ride - Steve Abraham and Kurt demonstrate that.

I did a century with my two mates when only one had got a CX, so the equipment that day was me on my Rose ebike, a mountain bike, and a shiny new Ridley CX.

I was second fastest.


----------



## Edwardoka (24 Dec 2015)

Norry1 said:


> Still touch and go for completing 2015.
> 
> Did a slow 43 miler yesterday and was completely nackered - clearly not over this bug I've been struggling with for nearly a month now.


Good luck, hope you feel better soon. If its any consolation I'm struggling too 
Jaw not healing quickly enough for my liking (no contact sports for 8 more weeks. I'll have to be careful not to make contact with anything then!)



ianrauk said:


> Hopefully you are all signing up for 2016. I have created a thread for 2016's ride register. (It's locked for the moment)


I think I'm in the same boat as others insofar as I'm not ready to commit to it yet. This was definitely one of the hardest cycling years for me. I'd need to have much more consistency than I did this year - I made it much harder than it needed to be by alternating between doing too much, burning out and then doing nothing for weeks, then having to put in major effort at the end of the month to slog out the ton.

If I do a ton in January then I guess I'm in, if not, I'm not


----------



## ianrauk (24 Dec 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It's a no from me....... unless I completely change my mind and get tempted to rack up some big miles during January.
> 
> I enjoyed the challenge this year but feel as though concentrating on getting the centuries in has distracted me from other more local rides. I'll probably still do the metric challenge but plan to rest from this one for 2016.


----------



## Norry1 (28 Dec 2015)

The plan is to get my ton in tomorrow. Probably head to Oxford and back.


----------



## Norry1 (29 Dec 2015)

It is done 108.5 miles. Lovely sunny day. https://www.strava.com/activities/458823002

Chuck me in the mix for 2016 as well please


----------



## ianrauk (29 Dec 2015)

Well done @Norry1 , knew you would do it. 

Here you go.


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Dec 2015)

Hogmanay it is then, all in, glory or failure.

Has anyone ever left it to the last day of the year to get their December qualifier in before?


----------



## Fubar (30 Dec 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Hogmanay it is then, all in, glory or failure.
> 
> Has anyone ever left it to the last day of the year to get their December qualifier in before?


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Dec 2015)

Fubar said:


>


I wasn't asking you


----------



## Fubar (30 Dec 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> I wasn't asking you



I _know_...


----------



## Edwardoka (31 Dec 2015)

No last minute reprieves for me, I'm afraid.

Weather forecast was wildly incorrect. my clothing was woefully inadequate. Will give a more detailed explanation later


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> No last minute reprieves for me, I'm afraid.
> 
> Weather forecast was wildly incorrect. my clothing was woefully inadequate. Will give a more detailed explanation later



Unlucky mate, gutted for you


----------



## ianrauk (31 Dec 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> No last minute reprieves for me, I'm afraid.
> 
> Weather forecast was wildly incorrect. my clothing was woefully inadequate. Will give a more detailed explanation later




Gah! sorry to hear that bud.
Sincerely hope you will enter the 2016 challenge...


----------



## ianrauk (31 Dec 2015)

Which for some of us..begins tomorrow...


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Which for some of us..begins tomorrow...



I shall think of you, albeit briefly, hammering out a century while I'm doing my 20 mile tootle.

It would be longer, but my companion needs to be back in the house for noon - honest.


----------



## Edwardoka (31 Dec 2015)

Less of a write up and more of a post mortem can be found here...

Good luck to everyone for the new year, whether participating or not, and congratulations to those with a gold star!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Dec 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> No last minute reprieves for me, I'm afraid.
> 
> Weather forecast was wildly incorrect. my clothing was woefully inadequate. Will give a more detailed explanation later


 Saw the post in the blethering thread.


----------



## StuAff (31 Dec 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> No last minute reprieves for me, I'm afraid.
> 
> Weather forecast was wildly incorrect. my clothing was woefully inadequate. Will give a more detailed explanation later


Commiserations Ed. Dreadful weather, bailing was definitely the only sensible option there.

Unfortunately, forecast down here is a bit driech for tomorrow, even worse for Saturday and Sunday, same again next weekend. Fingers crossed I (and others) can even start 2016!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2016)

Right then. It's dark and its cold. So off out to meet @Trickedem to knock out January's ride.


----------



## Norry1 (1 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Right then. It's dark and its cold. So off out to meet @Trickedem to knock out January's ride.



Enjoy! I managed my January ton on New Year's Day last year. This year I hope to be trying out my new Powertap wheels on the turbo


----------



## Norry1 (1 Jan 2016)

Edwardoka said:


> No last minute reprieves for me, I'm afraid.
> 
> Weather forecast was wildly incorrect. my clothing was woefully inadequate. Will give a more detailed explanation later



Not read your write-up yet - but sorry to hear it......

Oh well, its 2016 now


----------



## Trickedem (1 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Right then. It's dark and its cold. So off out to meet @Trickedem to knock out January's ride.



We're half way there and having an early lunch at Headcorn airfield. Cracking sunrise this morning too.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Jan 2016)

Trickedem said:


> We're half way there and having an early lunch at Headcorn airfield. Cracking sunrise this morning too.
> View attachment 114600



Bit icy up here early doors.

Hope the pair of you managed OK.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Bit icy up here early doors.
> 
> Hope the pair of you managed OK.




All done dusted.
It really wasn't that bad out there. A tad chilly and a bit damp but no frost or ice.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2016)

@fatjel Welcome to the challenge for 2016. Looked like a great ride. You were on some roads that we also used yesterday.


----------



## fatjel (2 Jan 2016)

@ianrauk Thanks for the welcome. 
You probably went by my front door.. 
Was a great ride. First puncture before dawn.
Proper headwind into Hythe , arrived at the cafe just as they stopped serving food.
Rain on the way back lol
Only thing kept me going was thinking I'd be the first to log a ride in this challenge.
Well done on your one.. I wish I could go that fast.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2016)

Fast isn't everything @fatjel , you got out on your bike, in not all to ideal conditions and did some cracking mileage. 
I think for next months challenge ride I will be hoofing it down to Camber Sands and back.


----------



## fatjel (2 Jan 2016)

@ianrauk we get down to Camber quite often
Always seems like an easy ride till the wind hits you.
Was it extra windy last year ?
Seemed so to me but I like a whinge


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2016)

fatjel said:


> @ianrauk we get down to Camber quite often
> Always seems like an easy ride till the wind hits you.
> Was it extra windy last year ?
> Seemed so to me but I like a whinge



2014 had horrendous warmer month winds, 2015 it wasthe colder months that were windier.


----------



## Soltydog (2 Jan 2016)

fatjel said:


> @ianrauk Thanks for the welcome.
> You probably went by my front door..
> Was a great ride. First puncture before dawn.
> Proper headwind into Hythe , arrived at the cafe just as they stopped serving food.
> ...



It's rides like that which will you keep you motivated towards the end of the year  It certainly did with me. After really hard rides early in the year, no way was I going to fail in the late months & waste those efforts 
Well done & good luck for the rest of the year


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2016)

And we have another newbie to welcome into the challenge. Welcome aboard @Cold Snail and well done on your ride yesterday.
Looking at the map I am thinking that you were out with @fatjel.


----------



## Cold Snail (2 Jan 2016)

Thanks for the warm welcome Ian and yes, you're right I was riding with Jel yesterday (but rode to the start to annoy him that I had ridden a bit further).

For some silly reason, we've decided to the the RRTY for the first time, and thought the best plan would be make a DIY route with as much flat as possible and smash it out as early as possible in the winter months.
Just got to fix the seatpost issue out on the Genesis, hang a tow rope off the rack for Jel to hold onto and we may get round it with more than 10 mins to spare yesterday.


----------



## StuAff (2 Jan 2016)

At some point, there will presumably be a qualifying ride not in Kent.....when the rest of us get going at least! Welcome gents.


----------



## Norry1 (3 Jan 2016)

Welcome new acolytes.

I don't have my January ride planned yet, so must get on that soon.


----------



## fatjel (3 Jan 2016)

Do folk ride bikes outside of Kent ? I've heard there's hills and all sorts lurking just beyond the border


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2016)

fatjel said:


> Do folk ride bikes outside of Kent ? I've heard there's hills and all sorts lurking just beyond the border




Yup, turn right on Vigo Hill, first left on Exedown Lane and Cotman Ash, into Beddlestead Lane, then into Toys followed by Ide, swing a right onto Star, then once you are through Cudham Lane you should be able to find some hills.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jan 2016)

fatjel said:


> @ianrauk Thanks for the welcome.
> You probably went by my front door..
> Was a great ride. First puncture before dawn.
> Proper headwind into Hythe , arrived at the cafe just as they stopped serving food.
> ...



This challenge is all about the distance, speed is totally a non issue, unless you need to get home for something. Welcome aboard


----------



## rhm (5 Jan 2016)

I'm going to try this again in 2016! I did 15 imperial centuries in 2015 but didn't post them here. So I'm going to try to be consistent this year.

My first ride of the year, with my friend Tim, started about 11 hours after I'd got off an airplane returning from Heathrow. I don't really like jetlag, but it does help one get out of bed early. The weather forecast was for a sunny and mild day, but in fact we saw little sun, and the temperatures gradually dropped throughout the day. It was not a great day for photography, but this Greek Revival church caught my eye near mile 56.






Also, there was this old mill:


----------



## HLaB (6 Jan 2016)

I'm following a training plan building to long/fast ride, it may not build fast enough though and I might have to give the challenge a miss this year :-/


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2016)

Welcome to this years challenge to returnee @rhm from over the pond in the colonies. (Would still love to come and cycle in your neck of the woods, knowing NE Phila and NJ so well.

And also a welcome to new entrant to the challange @Aravis .

Good luck to you both for 2016.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2016)

HLaB said:


> I'm following a training plan building to long/fast ride, it may not build fast enough though and I might have to give the challenge a miss this year :-/




Hope you don't and continue with the challenge. You are part of the furniture around here


----------



## martint235 (10 Jan 2016)

Back in the game!! 105 miles in the company of @zigzag , @arallsopp , @Mista Preston , @rb58 and of course @ianrauk . Cheers guys, I really needed that!


----------



## zigzag (10 Jan 2016)

thank you @ianrauk for organising it and thanks everyone for the company!


----------



## rb58 (10 Jan 2016)

To be honest, I probably shouldn't have ridden today with a sore chest and heavy cold, And I really felt it after the break. But a century is a century, and that's January's in the bag.


----------



## StuAff (10 Jan 2016)

Do a rerun on a Saturday and I might join you (Sundays are simply impossible as there aren't any trains early enough..).


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2016)

StuAff said:


> Do a rerun on a Saturday and I might join you (Sundays are simply impossible as there aren't any trains early enough..).




Little H's football is on a saturday and i'm loathe to miss it.


----------



## StuAff (10 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Little H's football is on a saturday and i'm loathe to miss it.


Fair enough....I'd have to make a 300 out of it!


----------



## Aravis (10 Jan 2016)

A big thank you to Cyclechat for organising this challenge. Having rediscovered some belief after many years when I've achieved very little cycling-wise, it looks like a powerful source of motivation. Perhaps ideally I'd prefer a 10-month challenge, forgetting January and December which I've always regarded as the season for hill-walking, but things don't work like that, do they?

Last Wednesday was an unbelievably perfect day for cycling so I decided to "just do it". I'm not sure if I can remember the last time I never had to think about the wind at any stage during a ride, and this is January! I plotted a route using several old faithful elements plus a few new ones and it was great. I didn't fancy the old railway between Monmouth and Symonds Yat after all the rain we've had so I had to do a few uncomfortable miles on the dual carriageway A40 after Monmouth. A fortuitous missed turn after Newent meant I didn't need any jiggery-pokery at the end to nudge over the 100.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2016)

Good to have you aboard @Aravis . 
Yup, the colder months of the challenge are... challenging. It's one of the reason's that a few of us always get out at the beginning of the month in case the weather is just too crappy, dreary, wet or cold the rest of the month.


----------



## Soltydog (10 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> It's one of the reason's that a few of us always get out at the beginning of the month in case the weather is just too crappy, dreary, wet or cold the rest of the month.



Good advice. Today was my first of 4 off, but weather isn't favourable until possibly Wednesday, so might have a crack then, providing it's dry when I get up


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jan 2016)

Yet another debutant to the challenge. Welcome to the yearly challenge at long last @Racing roadkill . Though there's no points awarded, only stars.


----------



## Racing roadkill (15 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Yet another debutant to the challenge. Welcome to the yearly challenge at long last @Racing roadkill . Though there's no points awarded, only stars.


Aha, stars it is then.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jan 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Aha, stars it is then.




The points are for our very good friends who do the Metric and half century challenges.


----------



## StuAff (17 Jan 2016)

Up and running. A late start- on the road just before 9 (after a night out in London I only got to bed just after one), then a clockwise played-it-by-ear loop, mostly in Sussex, hoping to take advantage of predicted tailwind on the return leg (praise be, there was a tailwind, woo!!). A couple of navigation fails- turned back a bit early so needed a bit of extra mileage on the last stretch, and also ended up on the A27 for a bit (not a good idea) so needed to double back and join the A29 instead. Not as quick as I'd like but then it's January (weather worked out well though, fairly mild and no rain) and there was rather a lot of climbing, including Bury Hill again, apart from the doubling back etc. Took a bit more care with the fuelling than I did in December, that worked out nicely & no problems with running out of steam.


----------



## Trickedem (17 Jan 2016)

StuAff said:


> Up and running.


Well done Stu


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jan 2016)

January done, will make a post in your ride today thread in a while


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Jan 2016)

I'm in! 

I rode the flattest route I could work out, looping into Surrey, up Lonesome Lane (loved by the Fridays) then swinging back into the Eden Valley through Lingfield and Edenbridge, round Tonbridge, then a small loop of the Low Weald through Yalding. I even removed the North Downs on the homeward leg by getting the train home from Otford, I was so keen for flatness.

The Surrey part of the ride was in thick fog. I had to stop every two miles or so to clean my glasses, and I couldn't see my GPS, which was a problem as this was a new route I'd just made up. At one point I called my wife, who was in Central London, and she commented what a lovely day it was with nice blue skies. 

Legs feel OK. I even managed to get a wiggle on towards the end when it looked like I might miss my train.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2016)

nice one @Dogtrousers , and welcome to the challenge. Some of the roads you travelled are very familiar roads for me, especially from Gatwick to Otford. And Otford's not a million miles away from home. No fog today, it was nice blues sky this morning, greying over this afternoon. Seemed a bot colder though then the weather reports said.


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Jan 2016)

By the way I haven't recorded speeds and stuff on my ride. I hope that's OK - it's all on the RideWithGPS link if anyone's interested - but I doubt anyone is!


----------



## tatr (23 Jan 2016)

tatr said:


> it depends on how icy it is and if I can knock out 100 miles on the first attempt after a month off the bike



As it turns out, it wasn't and I could. So I guess I'm in for this year! 

Up to September I have an Audax planned every month, just hoping for another mild October / November / December to make it easy to finish.


----------



## Soltydog (23 Jan 2016)

I'm in again  101 miles today, but it was bloody hard work & I'm aching all over. I'll post details tomorrow


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2016)

Soltydog said:


> I'm in again  101 miles today, but it was bloody hard work & I'm aching all over. I'll post details tomorrow




Good to have you back in..


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2016)

And welcome to another newbie to the challenge. @tatr .

Keep on joining folks, there's still plenty of days left in January to get your qualifying ride in.


----------



## StuAff (23 Jan 2016)

redfalo said:


> January
> 23/01 - 133 miles - DIY Audax from North London to Sudbury and back
> Definitely the best January weekend so far for a long ride: not a single drop of rain, and half-decent temperatures. It went all jolly well until Sudbury, where we lost our stride for a while. Two punctures, and then an overcrowded jam factory tee room in Tiptree. Lacking other decent alternatives, we ended up having an al fresco picnic in front of Asda. Oh well. A great day out with @AKA Bob @Eddie_C , @mllond and - last but not least - @Michael Adu, who is cleary back in the game after.


Turned out very nice indeed, didn't it? Just a short pootle around town for me today, but given the way forecasts kept shifting over the week I'm glad I got mine done and dusted last week (which also turned out well). If schedules suit I'd be interested in joining you lot for one of these.


----------



## Soltydog (24 Jan 2016)

Well yesterday was a real slog for me, was not on form & feeling bad at 28 miles, so didn't think I'd get the ton in, but yesterday was my last chance of doing this month's ride so pushed on. Was hoping to do a 200 mile ride this year, but not sure I'm upto it after yesterday  Hopefully it was just a bit of an off day


----------



## StuAff (24 Jan 2016)

Soltydog said:


> Well yesterday was a real slog for me, was not on form & feeling bad at 28 miles, so didn't think I'd get the ton in, but yesterday was my last chance of doing this month's ride so pushed on. Was hoping to do a 200 mile ride this year, but not sure I'm upto it after yesterday  Hopefully it was just a bit of an off day


Well done- 'not on form and feeling bad' you may have been, but you were still a third faster than my January ton was! And I'm sure that was an off-day (it would be an on-day for me at least!!).


----------



## StuAff (24 Jan 2016)

GinaC said:


> Hi Guys, hope you don't mind me joining your challenge ..... I did 109 miles on the 10th of January with Kajsa Tylen in Essex. We stopped at Bicicletta _ well recommended if you are ever in Saffron Walden. It was a cold but nice day
> https://www.strava.com/activities/467484009


Welcome, the more the merrier!


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2016)

GinaC said:


> Hi Guys, hope you don't mind me joining your challenge ..... I did 109 miles on the 10th of January with Kajsa Tylen in Essex. We stopped at Bicicletta _ well recommended if you are ever in Saffron Walden. It was a cold but nice day
> https://www.strava.com/activities/467484009



Welcome to the challenge Gina. As what @StuAff said, the more the merrier. Please post your ride into the challenge thread. But before you do that please read the first post in the thread and the following posts as it will show you what to post.
Cheers.
Ian.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2016)

So @Soltydog and @redfalo are back in the hunt for a gold star this year. Welcome to Steady @Eddie_C . And a newbie welcome to @GinaC . Welcome also to Mr @Dogtrousers ...good to you have you with us at last.
So @Michael Adu , good to see your back on form. Get your ride posted bud.

One more week and weekend for January's qualifying ride. So come on previous gold star holders. Get in on the action and come on those just thinking of tackling the challenge. Sign up!!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jan 2016)

Bloody loads of us this year. might need a harder challenge for 2017


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Bloody loads of us this year. might need a harder challenge for 2017


Well... @redfalo and @Michael Adu are probably doing a RRTY rather then an imperial. RRTY is 200kms. (124 miles)


----------



## Michael Adu (24 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Well... @redfalo and @Michael Adu are probably doing a RRTY rather then an imperial. RRTY is 200kms. (124 miles)


Whats a few miles between riding buddies


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2016)

Michael Adu said:


> Whats a few miles between riding buddies



Mike,
Your reported ride says 147KM's.
Your Strava says 133miles.


----------



## Michael Adu (24 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Mike,
> Your reported ride says 147KM's.
> Your Strava says 133miles.


Corrected thanks@ianrauk, nearly cheated meself out as 143 km is clearly not a century...... and a few words about the ride
With @redfalo, @mllond, @AKA Bob, @Eddie_C and meself
1st Post Quad tendon Op - \DIY Audax Ride 200km +
https://www.strava.com/activities/476855791
It was great to throw myself back in the game with you all and start on the journey to regain my fitness back. At times I found it really tough more of my body getting used to endurance of constant energy depletion when your on the bike all day. I really missed by enigma as I forgot how comfortable it is to ride.
I felt quite looked after so appreciate the ability to draft when the wind got hold and obviously the route masters for leading us round and to the cafe.
We had a late lunch at Asda al-fresco which was necessary but a bit of a comedown after leaving the warmth and excitement of the Tip-tree cafe and at that point the thought of another 50 miles was enough for me to call it day, but I did not like the thought of a DNF and that was enough to push me on. Also an opportunity came again at Chelmsford and it was very tempting as I would have had company on the train home, but I persevered on. After @Eddie _C saw me safe to H & I, I had to take a taxi home from Islington as was totally beat and hardly had the energy to eat the sandwich I had left, even though I needed some energy in my system.
My body feels likeit worked today a little stiff but I will stretch it out later ready for my short commute in the am


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2016)

HLaB said:


> I'm following a training plan building to long/fast ride, it may not build fast enough though and I might have to give the challenge a miss this year :-/




yeah right! 
I knew you wouldn't be able to resist... welcome back


----------



## SimonJKH (31 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> One more week and weekend for January's qualifying ride. So come on previous gold star holders. Get in on the action and come on those just thinking of tackling the challenge. Sign up!!!



I'm in at the last moment. Really suffered (a combination of rain, gales and a horrible head cold) on this first run. So the next eleven should be a breeze, right?


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2016)

Well done @SimonJKH and welcome to the challenge. Our 20th participant for 2016. The most we have ever had for this challenge..

Tomorrow is the 1st of February, so it all starts again folks...


----------



## Edwardoka (3 Feb 2016)

Congrats to everyone who got through January and good luck to everyone taking part, great to see so many new participants. Look forward to reading lots of ride reports 

I've elected to sit this one out after coming so close to getting my 2015 star. Maybe next year...


----------



## tatr (3 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Well done @SimonJKHTomorrow is the 1st of February, so it all starts again folks...



I'm not going to be able to make an attempt until the 27th - so could easily get derailed by the weather


----------



## ianrauk (3 Feb 2016)

tatr said:


> I'm not going to be able to make an attempt until the 27th - so could easily get derailed by the weather




Cutting it fine bud... fingers crossed the weather Gods play fair.


----------



## Norry1 (3 Feb 2016)

Fraid I'm out. Mixture of work being bonkers and trying to do some structured training put paid to January - so will see what happens in 2017.

Good luck to all you 2016 contenders.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Feb 2016)

Norry1 said:


> Fraid I'm out. Mixture of work being bonkers and trying to do some structured training put paid to January - so will see what happens in 2017.
> 
> Good luck to all you 2016 contenders.




Sorry to hear that. But at least you're consistent with your alternate years


----------



## Trickedem (7 Feb 2016)

Up early on Sat 6th Feb for my century ride. It was windier than a windier thing and felt like a headwind was following me around all day. Riding in February is tough for me, the fitness is at its lowest and grey skies and bad weather don't lift my spirits.





Just as I was finishing the sun finally started to come out and I felt like Spring was finally on the way.


----------



## rb58 (7 Feb 2016)

Ground out February's century today in the company of the legend that is @ianrauk . Tough head and side winds all day, but I think the real reason I struggled is because I did the whole 100 miles with one sock inside out (and on show). And, boy, the sea was angry at Camber.


----------



## Soltydog (7 Feb 2016)

Well done to those that managed a ton this weekend, far from ideal weather so massive Been at work all weekend myself, but may look at Thursday or Friday depending on the weather for my attempt


----------



## ianrauk (7 Feb 2016)

So... myself and Mr @rb58 got February's ride in the bag... in very testing conditions..

Report *HERE*


----------



## StuAff (7 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> So... myself and Mr @rb58 got February's ride in the bag... in very testing conditions..
> 
> Report *HERE*


What an epic that was. Might try and get out next Sunday (Saturday other stuff planned), if not possibly the following weekend. I have the week of the 22nd off, so that's my fallback option....


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Feb 2016)

February done. That was quite tough. I rode down to Ditchling into a very stiff headwind. The only respite I got was when two roadies passed me. I immediately tagged on and was looking forward to an extended tow, but the buggers turned off after about half a mile. The Beacon seems to have got steeper since the last time I was there and the wind on top was incredible. Riding back, the taiwind didn't pay back as much as the headwind took away and I was flagging badly as the ride wore on but, as often happens, I got a second wind towards the end.


----------



## GinaC (10 Feb 2016)

Another 100m today - yeehaa two in one month  And the wind was kinder to us 
https://www.strava.com/activities/490329136


----------



## fatjel (11 Feb 2016)

Looks bad for this years challenges.. Fell off about 70 miles in today and broke my collarbone.
Is very annoying as it was the 9th month off my RRtY too.
Never say never tho , there are two weeks left to find a way to do a one handed 200k


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2016)

fatjel said:


> Looks bad for this years challenges.. Fell off about 70 miles in today and broke my collarbone.
> Is very annoying as it was the 9th month off my RRtY too.
> Never say never tho , there are two weeks left to find a way to do a one handed 200k




Damn, sorry to hear that. What happened?
Hope it heals quick and you are able to get out in Feb.
The bike ok?


----------



## fatjel (11 Feb 2016)

Bikes fairly bent looking but no serious damage I hope.
I don't really know what happened .. Front wheel went right I went straight on. 
Happened very fast
Paul was behind me and landed on top of me. Think thats what did the damage.
It's not too painful but couldn't ride :-( 
Doctors said 6-8 weeks but might be quicker.


----------



## Cold Snail (11 Feb 2016)

We were riding in a straight line approx 13-14mph at the time, and single file as a Yodel sprinter van had just passed us (and there might have been another car behind?) when all of a sudden Jel's bike just lobbed him over the bars and sent the bike sideways across in front of me. I managed to grab the brakes, but got caught up in the the now fallen bike+Jel and followed them down and flattened the poor sod.
We have since come up with the theory that possibly the new stem fitted in the last two days, may have worked loose and while the bars pointed forwards, the wheel turned sharply to the side.


----------



## Soltydog (12 Feb 2016)

fatjel said:


> Looks bad for this years challenges.. Fell off about 70 miles in today and broke my collarbone.
> Is very annoying as it was the 9th month off my RRtY too.
> Never say never tho , there are two weeks left to find a way to do a one handed 200k



Sorry to hear that, hope you have a speedy recovery.
I tried & failed yesterday. Set off around 6:30 but roads were still icy & it was bloody cold, so I wimped out. Only managed 42 miles, but still a couple of weeks to get a ride in


----------



## Aravis (14 Feb 2016)

I was successful on Thursday, despite the ice. Fortunately I got the message early on, the first sheet ice I came to was very obvious and I took no chances to the annoyance of the bus driver behind me who I delayed by a few seconds. I couldn't really relax completely until turning for home, putting me on the south facing side of the road.

I have never attempted a ride of this magnitude in such temperatures before; even in my youth I don't think I ever believed I could. To be stretching boundaries like this, albeit at a much slower pace than in the past, is pretty amazing.

One road I would like to draw attention to is the B4352 leaving the village of Clehonger, SW from Hereford, eventually joining the well-known Golden Valley road just before Hay-on-Wye. It seems to be largely overlooked as a through route, has stunning views, skylarks everywhere, and a sprinkling of drumlins adding charm to the landscape. Surprisingly I'd only ridden it once before, in the opposite direction.

I hope to find my pace picking up a bit as the weather warms. To be fair, I did find a slow puncture around half way which I managed to live with for the rest of the day. So my spares are still in new in box.


----------



## tatr (15 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Cutting it fine bud... fingers crossed the weather Gods play fair.



I had a go at doing a century out here but even after a week's acclimatisation and starting before dawn I had to knock it on the head after 44 miles when the temp hit 30C and my legs started cramping up  I've never been so soaked after a ride... and it wasn't raining!

Hope everyone is enjoying the cold and wind! Looking forward to getting back home where the worst you face is hypothermia.


----------



## rhm (15 Feb 2016)

I posted my ride from last Sunday. It was a good ride, but when I got home I knew I was sick. Turned out I was coming down with the flu, and proceeded to spend the week in bed! Ugh.

This view is looking south just before descending into the Delaware Valley at Milford. You can see the valley and maybe even the river in the distance, with the sun reflecting off the water. Pennsylvania on the right, New Jersey on the left.







Also, here's an interesting cycling related landmark I passed:






I've barely been on a bike since.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Feb 2016)

February done.


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 Feb 2016)

I got the February ride in on Thursday. The weather gods were smiling, so I rode up to Littlehampton and back. February is one of my bogey months, so I was relieved to get it in.
















https://www.strava.com/activities/496408313


----------



## Michael Adu (21 Feb 2016)

*20 Feb 16 another 143 mile, RRtY and 2016 Century challenge still on!*
It was supposed to 6 of us but only 3, me @redfalo ; and @Gordon P were there at the start, me a little late again  Already tired from a busy week I rode to the start as fast as I could . The forecast predicted rain and a return headwind not great but I still wanted to feel the fear anyway. Halfway round and we felt blessed as the wind was in our favour, dry weather and we had a quick brekki break at Gt Dunmore (we also still had dry feet). The roads on our out outward journey were quite quiet except for the occasional impatient, inconsiderate twat.

It's funny how the 2 hrs of the ride, after a late lunch can have major impact on your overall experience.
At points the energy was zapped out of me, put down to not fueling enough and the elements, although I wanted to stop and rest, the prospect of getting cold standing in the rain and wind was not a comfort. A call for a reduction in speed was honoured and was enough for me to recharge my cells. Faced with 2 hours of rain, headwinds and not much to look at we arrived at the Two Bells Ingatestone very wet and downbeat but we were greeted by an open fire and some cheery banter from the locals whose kudos about our shenanigans raised our spirits, or was that the Double Grouse and coffee that assisted in the warming up process. When we reluctantly left the Pub with well wishes from the locals the rain had stopped but not the wind.

We went a slightly different way home through Margaretting which was appreciated and saved a few km's. Again when exhausted I had to stop at Woodford to have a few Haribo otherwise I would have bonked and been unable to ride home from the start, and they gave me enough energy to continue the ride and get home without having to call uber. The 3 starters crossed the line, so were finishers although very tired, feeling a little great!
https://www.strava.com/activities/498159043


----------



## martint235 (21 Feb 2016)

February done. Out to Tiptree and back with @rb58 and @ianrauk. Headwind all the way back made for hard work.


----------



## tatr (21 Feb 2016)

martint235 said:


> February done. Out to Tiptree and back with @rb58 and @ianrauk. Headwind all the way back made for hard work.



Very nice. Did you have gusting side-winds today in Essex as well?


----------



## martint235 (21 Feb 2016)

tatr said:


> Very nice. Did you have gusting side-winds today in Essex as well?


Primarily tailwind out, headwind back but it was quite swirly. It would suddenly drop off when you were pushing hard leaving you straining against nothing


----------



## Michael Adu (22 Feb 2016)

martint235 said:


> Primarily tailwind out, headwind back but it was quite swirly. It would suddenly drop off when you were pushing hard leaving you straining against nothing


Yes it was like that on Saturday too with rain ☔️


----------



## StuAff (23 Feb 2016)

February done. Good job I had this week off, the middle of this week has better weather forecast than most of the month has seen. NW wind, so headed up to Whitchurch (after coming back from Denmead when I realised I'd forgottten my bottles, whoops)- would have gone a bit further out but for that little detour. Felt fine but harder work than usual for that route- it is lumpy but I'm usually a fair bit quicker, and even when I had the tailwind the speed didn't materialise. Ho hum, done and dusted anyway.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2016)

Well done @StuAff


----------



## Soltydog (24 Feb 2016)

February ride done today. It was my last chance today as I'm back at work tomorrow for 7 days & was struggling a bit to get & stay motivated  I was tempted to bin it before halfway & head home, but stuck with it, so I'm still in it. 2 weeks off in March & hopefully better weather should make it easier


----------



## Cold Snail (26 Feb 2016)

February DIY RRTY ride completed yesterday in freezing conditions and after having a whole 15 minutes of kip to prepare for it.
Started just after midnight, went a bit faster that usual to start with trying to warm up, failed spectacularly. Lots of sheet ice to contend with before Appledore and really wanted to give up and go home around 3.30am due to tiredness, energy crash and frozen bidons, but was in Camber and was screwed either way, so carried on with full value in mind.





Photo taken just outside of Dymchurch around 7am.





This one was about an hour later just before leaving the marsh.

The Thermos flask in the pannier was what got me through the night, the first shop open to re-stock on liquids was in Hythe, but by then I was shot, so the last 50 miles was done at a very relaxed pace and I stopped every now and again and took some photos to take my mind off it.
Met up with @fatjel in Staplehurst and spend a little while warming up in his car with a coffee, then met him again in Tonbridge to give his now straighter bike back that might have been flattened by me two weeks ago.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Feb 2016)

Cold Snail said:


> February DIY RRTY ride completed yesterday in freezing conditions and after having a whole 15 minutes of kip to prepare for it.
> Started just after midnight, went a bit faster that usual to start with trying to warm up, failed spectacularly. Lots of sheet ice to contend with before Appledore and really wanted to give up and go home around 3.30am due to tiredness, energy crash and frozen bidons, but was in Camber and was screwed either way, so carried on with full value in mind.
> 
> 
> ...



Midnight start in February not sure whether that is commitment or you should be committed.


----------



## fatjel (27 Feb 2016)

Should be committed without doubt....


----------



## tatr (27 Feb 2016)

I've completed my February ride but will post details tomorrow when I'm less asleep.

My reckless strategy of waiting for the very last moment worked well - was able to ride the entire 140 miles in daylight.

Hope everyone else has enjoyed the good weather!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2016)

@SimonJKH , Hopefully you have got or are getting your February ride in this weekend. We're just waiting for you now.


----------



## fatjel (28 Feb 2016)

The new trike seems to be going OK now so shall be giving it a go in the morning.
Have entered the same 200k diy as last month but will do a 100 mile ish loop from Staplehurst to Staplehurst
Then if theres time left will complete 200k with a trip to Tonbridge and back
Took over 3.5 hours to do 50k this morning so will be a long day
Bloody collar bone.. What they do anyway


----------



## ianrauk (28 Feb 2016)

Good luck. Hope it goes well.


----------



## SimonJKH (28 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> @SimonJKH , Hopefully you have got or are getting your February ride in this weekend. We're just waiting for you now.


I set off for my long ride last weekend, but had to pack with major bottom bracket issues. My 2016 campaign is over before it has properly begun!


----------



## ianrauk (28 Feb 2016)

SimonJKH said:


> I set off for my long ride last weekend, but had to pack with major bottom bracket issues. My 2016 campaign is over before it has properly begun!




Gah, sorry to hear that Simon.


----------



## StuAff (28 Feb 2016)

Unlike. Bad luck.


----------



## fatjel (29 Feb 2016)

That's me out too. Had a cleat issue so had divert to a bike shop and after 30 miles I was 
knackered. Rode home and after 50+ miles I have a new found respect for recumbent trike riders.
Not been my best month lol


----------



## tatr (29 Feb 2016)

Sorry to hear that! Feb is a rough month to fail because by March it all looks so much nicer outdoors. Hope you keep riding anyway :-)


----------



## ianrauk (6 Mar 2016)

And that's March's qualifying ride done and dusted. A really tough, hilly 108 miles into Kent and East Sussex with @Trickedem and @martint235 

Report and pics *HERE*


----------



## StuAff (6 Mar 2016)

Same here. A mere 105 miles, a bit less lumpy than a fortnight ago (in more miles), but hard work nonetheless. I was intending to try this place for a lunch stop....duh, fully booked today! So I'll have to do a return visit sometime. The Litespeed is earning its keep. When you're riding that distance on grotty potholed lanes the mudguard/disc brake/fat tyre combo is a lifesaver. And she flies in the right conditions, or the wrong ones....
https://www.strava.com/activities/510431378


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Mar 2016)

I got the March qualifier in nice and early this month ( last Friday).

















216 Km's ( 134 odd miles ) up to Brighton and back. I made the mistake of using the A27 past Shoreham, and into Brighton via the high part of Hove. Getting stuck in lane 2 of a 3 lane A road, with a truck behind you, is not great. Anyway I made it okay, and took the more scenic route back.

https://www.strava.com/activities/508530738


----------



## ianrauk (9 Mar 2016)

How's this for an idea?
@Racing roadkill and @StuAff cycle to Brighton. Myself, @martint235 , @rb58 & @Trickedem @redfalo , @Michael Adu , @Eddie_C , @Dogtrousers , also cycle to Brighton.
A Century meet up ride...


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Mar 2016)

ianrauk said:


> How's this for an idea?
> @Racing roadkill and @StuAff cycle to Brighton. Myself, @martint235 , @rb58 & @Trickedem @redfalo , @Michael Adu , @Eddie_C , @Dogtrousers , also cycle to Brighton.
> A Century meet up ride...


Now that's a corker of an idea.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Mar 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Now that's a corker of an idea.




I'll plan it for June or July. First sunday of the month.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Mar 2016)

@Eddie_C @redfalo @Michael Adu , From Purley Tesco to Brighton and back is 86 miles, so if you cycle from and back to home you will get your RRTY mileage.


----------



## StuAff (9 Mar 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I got the March qualifier in nice and early this month ( last Friday).
> 
> View attachment 121179
> 
> ...


Bet you won't do that again in a hurry- me neither, brief section between Arundel and Chi in January was more than enough! East of Pompey it's a motorway in all but name.
Nice one on the ride, obv.!


----------



## StuAff (9 Mar 2016)

ianrauk said:


> How's this for an idea?
> @Racing roadkill and @StuAff cycle to Brighton. Myself, @martint235 , @rb58 & @Trickedem @redfalo , @Michael Adu , @Eddie_C , @Dogtrousers , also cycle to Brighton.
> A Century meet up ride...


Splendid idea. Might just remember that route


----------



## redfalo (10 Mar 2016)

Sounds great. First Sunday ilin June could work for me, July won't.


----------



## rb58 (10 Mar 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I'll plan it for June or July. First sunday of the month.


Both June and July work for me.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Mar 2016)

First Sunday in June is the Ditchling Devil. I'm not signed up for it (yet) ... just sayin'. I can't do Jul.


----------



## StuAff (10 Mar 2016)

Forgot to add, first weekends in both June & July work for me.


----------



## martint235 (10 Mar 2016)

I'd like to do the Ditchling Devil but not that fussed so both June and July currently work for me.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Mar 2016)

OK, Don't want to get mixed up with the Ditchling Devil (I'd like to do it too.. @redfalo you up for this as well?)...
so I will put it in the diary for Sunday July 3rd for the Cyclechat Imperial Century Challenge meet up ride.

@Eddie_C @Michael Adu @StuAff @Racing roadkill @rb58 @martint235 @rb58


----------



## rb58 (10 Mar 2016)

In the diary


----------



## martint235 (10 Mar 2016)

rb58 said:


> In the diary


Ditto


----------



## Soltydog (10 Mar 2016)

ianrauk said:


> so I will put it in the diary for Sunday July 3rd for the Cyclechat Imperial Century Challenge meet up ride.
> 
> @Eddie_C @Michael Adu @StuAff @Racing roadkill @rb58 @martint235 @rb58



I'll pencil it in my diary too if you don't mind a northern monkey joining you  It'll be nice to put a few faces to names. Just need to sort accommodation out & a pass from Mrs S


----------



## martint235 (10 Mar 2016)

Soltydog said:


> I'll pencil it in my diary too if you don't mind a northern monkey joining you  It'll be nice to put a few faces to names. Just need to sort accommodation out & a pass from Mrs S


And out of interest what do you class as Northern? There's people on here from Watford that claim their neighbours are polar bears


----------



## Soltydog (10 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> And out of interest what do you class as Northern? There's people on here from Watford that claim their neighbours are polar bears


Thought the rule was anything north of Watford Gap was northern  & I believe the Gap is actually south of Watford?


----------



## StuAff (10 Mar 2016)

Soltydog said:


> I'll pencil it in my diary too if you don't mind a northern monkey joining you  It'll be nice to put a few faces to names. Just need to sort accommodation out & a pass from Mrs S


Would be excellent to see you again!


----------



## ianrauk (10 Mar 2016)

Soltydog said:


> I'll pencil it in my diary too if you don't mind a northern monkey joining you  It'll be nice to put a few faces to names. Just need to sort accommodation out & a pass from Mrs S




Were well used to that other norvern monkey @martint235 , so you will be more then welcome.. you can converse with each other in your own language 

Plan would be a 8.30am start from Purley in Croydon.

Edit: There is a Travelodge in Croydon if needed.


----------



## martint235 (11 Mar 2016)

Soltydog said:


> Thought the rule was anything north of Watford Gap was northern  & I believe the Gap is actually south of Watford?


No the Gap is way north of Watford. It's where the motorway, the West coast mainline and the canal come close to each other


----------



## Eddie_C (11 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> No the Gap is way north of Watford. It's where the motorway, the West coast mainline and the canal come close to each other


http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...Northamptonshire&searchp=ids.srf&mapp=map.srf


----------



## Soltydog (11 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> No the Gap is way north of Watford. It's where the motorway, the West coast mainline and the canal come close to each other


 Geography was never my strong point


----------



## rb58 (11 Mar 2016)

I'm aiming to get out early tomorrow to get the March job done. A bit worried about the forecasted fog, so will aim to stay off the main roads.


----------



## rb58 (12 Mar 2016)

That's March in the bag. Early start brought a fresh but not cold morning and no sign of the forecast fog. This was a utility ride (I had business in Essex), so no picturesque stuff today. Down to Dartford then followed the river to Westminster. Headed out to Southend on the north side, but not before getting lost around Aldgate and getting to the Bow interchange on the A12 before realising I should have been on the A13. A quick blast down the A12 towards Blackwall tunnel (surprisingly quiet at 6.30am on a Saturday morning) and I was back on route. It was route one from there. Direct and quick (for me). The return leg was only to the Woolwich ferry, where I hitched a lift over the river and headed home. The house was empty when I got back so I went round the block to make sure I contributed to my next Eddington number.

Comedy moment of the day was on Upper Ground (London Southbank) where a guy on a road bike with panniers about 200 metres in front of me didn't realise there was a chain between the bollards! No damage done to body or bike as far as I could see, other than to his pride.

There was a definite air of Spring around today.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Mar 2016)

March done, will put details in the your ride today thread.


----------



## Aravis (13 Mar 2016)

Something a bit different this month. An outing for an original 1980 Dawes Galaxy which I acquired from eBay last year. Here it is resting briefly beside Hartpury Mill on the river Leadon, north-west from Gloucester. 





Sorry about the pedals. They spoil the _Look_ a bit, but it's many years since I've ridden with anything else. I have the originals but no shoes to go with them.

So this particular personal challenge - completing one qualifying ride on a vintage bike - is accomplished. My regular bike should feel very comfortable when I ride it again.


----------



## tatr (14 Mar 2016)

March done! The London-Oxford-London audax follows a very pretty route, especially after Didcot - highly recommended for people living in West London.

What I want to know is how do people cope with commuting along the Uxbridge road? It seems to be full of extra-special car drivers - much worse than South London.


----------



## Soltydog (23 Mar 2016)

March done this morning. I'll post details up later, as I'm off to work shortly. & not sure 100 mile ride is ideal preparation for an 8 hour late shift


----------



## ianrauk (23 Mar 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I managed to squeeze my metric ton in last night. Imperial is planned for the 29th, which promises to be wet and windy. Ho hum.




G'luck...


----------



## StuAff (29 Mar 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> March done. Weather wasn't too bad, but there was plenty of tree damage evidence of yesterday's storms (which had me bobbing around on a ferry, unable to enter Harwich port for 6 hours yesterday morning). And I saw a couple of electricity supply crews working on overhead wires.
> 
> A pleasant sunny morning, and then a freezing cloudburst, with hail, as I rode through Tonbridge. A new (to me) hill - Hollingbourne Hill, which was reet nasty. And the curiously named village of Bapchild.


Nice one. Linky no work. Marked as private. Bapchild rings a bell, we go near there on the Whitstable runs if memory serves...


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> A new (to me) hill - Hollingbourne Hill, which was reet nasty. And the curiously named village of Bapchild.



Well done. Yup, the blessed Hollingbourne Hill as tackled by a few of us many a time on the way to Whitstable for brekkie/brunch. A nasty brute of a hill. It lures you into a false sense of security, the longer you climb, the more it ramps up and the tougher it gets. 

It's much better going the other way, with the very nice public house, The Dirty Habbit at the bottom...

@Trickedem climbing the hill...


----------



## rb58 (29 Mar 2016)

That's a mean hill for sure. But the run down from there to Faversham makes it worth it.


----------



## Trickedem (29 Mar 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Well done. Yup, the blessed Hollingbourne Hill as tackled by a few of us many a time on the way to Whitstable for brekkie/brunch. A nasty brute of a hill. It lures you into a false sense of security, the longer you climb, the more it ramps up and the tougher it gets.
> 
> It's much better going the other way, with the very nice public house, The Dirty Habbit at the bottom...
> 
> ...


----------



## tatr (30 Mar 2016)

Is there anyone left missing for March?

Weather today and tomorrow is looking good for any last minuters!

(I am planning on riding the Shark for April. Mmm, hills.)


----------



## martint235 (30 Mar 2016)

tatr said:


> Is there anyone left missing for March?
> 
> Weather today and tomorrow is looking good for any last minuters!
> 
> (I am planning on riding the Shark for April. Mmm, hills.)


I'm planning on getting April out of the way on Sunday. I don't know if the Shark is sold out yet but it's at the back of my mind.


----------



## Cold Snail (31 Mar 2016)

I'm just about to set off for the same old 200k to keep the 9 month in RRTY dream alive. If all goes to plan may well do it again tomorrow just to get the bloody thing out of the way.


----------



## Cold Snail (31 Mar 2016)

And done...


----------



## StuAff (1 Apr 2016)

April done. Rode up for the CC drinks in Smithfield. Went the long way round for extra mileage. Now demolishing a pie. 106 miles, give or take...


----------



## StuAff (1 Apr 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/532916735
Fastest century since November's- and that was rather flatter! The Viner reminded me, not that I needed it, what a mile-muncher it is. It has emphatically not been relegated by Mr Gravel's arrival. Still best bike, now joined by other best bike.


----------



## martint235 (3 Apr 2016)

Well April done. I've not been to Brighton for well over a year and the last time I was there I bailed and got a train home. So today with @ianrauk, @Trickedem and @Tim Hall and his son I went off to the seaside for fish and chips. £6 for fish, chips and mushy peas is pretty good in my book. 

120 miles and I claimed my average of 15.1mph coming down Welling Way. A great day out although a little chilly until the turn at Brighton but then it warmed up nicely


----------



## Cold Snail (8 Apr 2016)

Anyone doing the Shark tomorrow?
If so, I may see you at the start (I'm full value, so it will probably be the only time), I'll be the big fella in orange (hence the avatar) on the Tour De Fer.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Apr 2016)

Cold Snail said:


> Anyone doing the Shark tomorrow?
> If so, I may see you at the start (I'm full value, so it will probably be the only time), I'll be the big fella in orange (hence the avatar) on the Tour De Fer.




I think @Trickedem is doing it.


----------



## Trickedem (8 Apr 2016)

Cold Snail said:


> Anyone doing the Shark tomorrow?
> If so, I may see you at the start (I'm full value, so it will probably be the only time), I'll be the big fella in orange (hence the avatar) on the Tour De Fer.


I will look out for you. I'm on a Ti Van Nich with a single pannier


----------



## tatr (9 Apr 2016)

Cold Snail said:


> Anyone doing the Shark tomorrow?
> If so, I may see you at the start (I'm full value, so it will probably be the only time), I'll be the big fella in orange (hence the avatar) on the Tour De Fer.



I did it. Have just updated my log. Hope you got round OK despite the two hours of unforecast rain.

That was very hard indeed. And very wet. And very cold. A good average speed for 140 miles over 8,000 feet of hills is giving me a nice warm glow inside though :-)


----------



## Trickedem (9 Apr 2016)

Well done to @tatr and @Cold Snail That was a tough ride. I recorded over 9000ft of climb in 132 miles of riding


----------



## Cold Snail (9 Apr 2016)

And well done yourself @Trickedem 
Time for bed, I may not get up for work in the morning.


----------



## Aravis (10 Apr 2016)

I did my April qualifying ride on Friday. It was mostly delightful, passing through some of the quieter parts of the Cotswold Water Park and exploring the upper Thames and (Bristol) Avon valleys. Cheltenham in the morning and Yate (one of Bristol's satellites) later on were horrendous; Cyclechat has been inspirational in many ways but since starting to read stuff here on safety I sometimes find I'm doubting myself in situations where I'd previously never been aware of any issues. When I think about it, the presence of cycle tracks and greater awareness of pressure to use them against my better judgment is the main problem. I mention this here because a feeling of dread at what I was soon going to have to navigate was a significant feature of this ride. It's not intended to provoke a discussion which clearly ought to take place elsewhere.

Amusing, but only in retrospect, was being accidentally diverted into a new housing estate in the very early stages of development just north of Swindon. The roads were coated in a film of slippery mud and had nasty rough speed bumps every 20 yards or so. When I finally escaped I had to do about 3 miles of pseudo-motorway dual carriageway to get back on course. That was far worse than either Cheltenham or Yate.

There was quite a bit of unforecast rain but the wind followed the expected pattern. A steady south westerly established itself in the afternoon and the final 25 miles along the A38 were nicely wind assisted.

This was century ride number 248. The series started in July 1982 which pre-dates the Avocet 20 Cyclometer by a few years, so the recording of my efforts hasn't always been as sophisticated as it can be now. It would be nice if number 250 could be the next qualifying ride but it looks as though it probably won't fall right.

Strava link below. I tried embedding the activity but I obviously wasn't doing it right.

https://www.strava.com/activities/539400421


----------



## tatr (10 Apr 2016)

Trickedem said:


> Well done to @tatr and @Cold Snail That was a tough ride. I recorded over 9000ft of climb in 132 miles of riding



When I hit the "correct elevation" button in Strava it went up to 9k+ feet  I guess I have an under-reporting Garmin.


----------



## rhm (18 Apr 2016)

I just posted my first imperial century of April, which was on Friday. Here's a link to the Ride With GPS track. It's a little complicated... this was a fleche ride, a team event with the PA Randonneurs. There are a lot of rules, but the gist of it is a number of teams of 3, 4 or 5 riders each rides a route of their own choosing. All teams end at the same place. The route has to be at least 360 km and has to end 24 hours after the start. No rest longer than 2 hours is permitted, and 25 km must be ridden in the last two hours.

I was on a team of four riders. We started at 11 AM Friday and I'm estimating we rode 135 miles by midnight; and we finished at 10:47 Saturday. 

I had thought we could get a lot of miles done relatively early, then slack off later on, taking a rest or two. But as a team we were not especially fast. We had time for several short meals, and one full sit-down dinner at a restaurant, but never enough time to consider even a very short nap. The weather was spectacular. Not a cloud in the sky, very little wind. The moon was a little bigger than half, providing a welcome light for most of the night. It got quite cold as dawn approached, but I never got the chills I associate with long rides like this. 

I did not bring a good camera, so I have only cell phone photos. In a wilderness area south of Trenton, between a swamp and the Delaware River, we saw this eagle and his/her nest:






The most interesting thing about the ride, to me, was the experience of seeing the whole day and night unfold, with changing scenery, changing patterns of activity. There were periods of heavy traffic, and a long period when there were hardly any cars on the road. 

It was a lot of fun!


----------



## Edwardoka (18 Apr 2016)

rhm said:


> I just posted my first imperial century of April, which was on Friday. Here's a link to the Ride With GPS track.


Epic - well done!
May I ask what your lighting setup is?


----------



## rhm (18 Apr 2016)

Edwardoka said:


> Epic - well done!
> May I ask what your lighting setup is?


Thanks!
One guy had only a battery powered light that was unimpressive but quite adequate. Three of us, including me, had dynamo hubs. One of the guys had a new E3 Supernova headlight, and it was pretty amazing. Mine is a somewhat cheaper model, and I'm not quite sure what it is. My best guess is it's a B&M Lumotec IQ Premium like this one. I'm very happy with the light it gives, bright where I need to see, with a sharp cutoff at the top. Two of the guys had redundant lights; both the dynamo setup and some kind of battery powered light. I couldn't really tell what from what, but when I was in front of the pack, someone behind me had a light so bright that I could see my shadow, 30 feet high, on the trees ahead! I stayed behind them, for the most part, because when I caught that beam in my helmet mounted mirror, it was blinding.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Apr 2016)

Hoping to do an 100 mile commute tomorrow morning to get Aprils done.


----------



## StuAff (19 Apr 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Hoping to do an 100 mile commute tomorrow morning to get Aprils done.


 A fellow customer of my LBS (or at least he was) used to do Havant to Waterloo, his commute, as a training run once a week. Both ways. 144 miles. And he did each leg in about 4 1/2 hours!! I know a few people who could do it that fast, but my best time for Pompey-smoke is 5 hours 6 rolling to Victoria. Good luck.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Apr 2016)

StuAff said:


> A fellow customer of my LBS (or at least he was) used to do Havant to Waterloo, his commute, as a training run once a week. Both ways. 144 miles. And he did each leg in about 4 1/2 hours!! I know a few people who could do it that fast, but my best time for Pompey-smoke is 5 hours 6 rolling to Victoria. Good luck.



I ain't that fast! 

Anyway I did it, 105 miles, will update your ride today with some details when I get home tonight. When I got into the office I had to pop out to the bank, so done another 9 miles on top of the 105 already! Short ride home tonight should see me break 200km for the day


----------



## Soltydog (21 Apr 2016)

Got mine done today . Fairly steady as I have a sportive on Sunday. I'll post details later.


----------



## rb58 (23 Apr 2016)

A bit late in the month for comfort, but April's is now done. Friday Night Ride to the Coast Whitstable edition, including the ride up to London for the start, and the SMRbtH with the usual reprobates and a couple of guests.
119.5 miles total. Average rolling speed was "steady" - well, it is a social ride after all.


----------



## Cold Snail (24 Apr 2016)

I've managed to get a second ride (Oasts and Coasts 300k) in this month, as opposed to last month where I left it until the last minute
Got off to a better start than expected, then went backwards due to the wind on the Marsh, teamed up with three other riders around Deal as had been riding solo until then, a bonus puncture around midnight along the Pilgrims Way got us back to the arrivee at 2.06am with a whole 9 minutes to spare.

I was supposed to be at work today, but had to pass.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Apr 2016)

Cold Snail said:


> I've managed to get a second ride (Oasts and Coasts 300k) in this month, as opposed to last month where I left it until the last minute
> Got off to a better start than expected, then went backwards due to the wind on the Marsh, teamed up with three other riders around Deal as had been riding solo until then, a bonus puncture around midnight along the Pilgrims Way got us back to the arrivee at 2.06am with a whole 9 minutes to spare.
> 
> I was supposed to be at work today, but had to pass.


I did this ride last year. It's a great route with a great variation of roads, flats and Hills. I always love the climb and descent of Ashdown Forest and the views along the south coast are fantastic.


----------



## Cold Snail (24 Apr 2016)

The coastal views alone were worth all the pain suffered in that marsh headwind, I was going to take a photo from the view 3/4 up the hill from Folkestone, but found out that my phone had discharged completely whilst in my pocket.


----------



## rb58 (1 May 2016)

Insomnia struck again and I found myself wide away at 4.30am today. So instead of moping around I headed out as soon as it was light. Fantastic morning for a bike ride. Glorious sunrise highlighting the beauty of Kent countryside - the fields of rape seed and the bluebell woods. I'd planned to join up with some others for the commercial vehicle run to Brighton, but was far too early so opted for a well used Ashford and back route instead. So, that's May's in the bag.


----------



## StuAff (1 May 2016)

Nice one Ross. I was either second to complete or first, depending if you hit the ton by 1320 or so. 128 miles done since midnight CET


----------



## redfalo (1 May 2016)

goid job, @rb58! That was only hours after I had finished my April ride :-)


----------



## ianrauk (1 May 2016)

Well that's Mays qualifying ride done and dusted. A most excellent ride down to Brighton and back. 

Ride report *HERE* in the Your Ride Today Thread.


----------



## rb58 (1 May 2016)

StuAff said:


> Nice one Ross. I was either second to complete or first, depending if you hit the ton by 1320 or so. 128 miles done since midnight CET


I was home showered and lunching by then @StuAff . Do I win?


----------



## StuAff (2 May 2016)

rb58 said:


> I ààwas home showered and lunching by then @StuAff . Do I win?


Yup, quite right too!


----------



## tatr (3 May 2016)

Got my century in on the 1st of the month this month 

The ride down the old A3 from Hindhead is amazing - well worth a special trip if you haven't been there: http://roadsnomore.tumblr.com/old-a3-hindhead


----------



## Aravis (7 May 2016)

May's qualifying ride is done and the log updated. I stepped up to 150 miles this time, partly in preparation for an attempt at the one day Godwin challenge.

My route on Thursday was similar to the one I have in mind for the Godwin challenge but not extending so far south. For the Godwin I intend to use a starfish-shaped circuit where I can head for home early at certain points if it's not going so well. That way I won't be committed to the full distance until I'm reasonably sure I can make it.

I tried to use that principle on Thursday's ride. Had I headed straight home from Cheltenham the distance would have been 120 miles. However, I don't think I was ever fooling myself that the real target was anything other than 150, and it remains to be seen if the psychology will work for me on the full Godwin distance.That will be 209 miles, by the way. Surely no-one is going to stop voluntarily at 205.6?

A few weeks ago I found a splendid drinking water fountain in the centre of Upton-on-Severn, next to the information centre by the quayside. That's about 20 miles from my home and is very well situated for any ride where I'm returning from the north. In the "old days" I knew of many roadside watering places - typically garages - and would normally expect to be able to find them wherever I happened to be. Nowadays they seem to have largely disappeared. Does a directory of such places exist?

https://www.strava.com/activities/566422102


----------



## martint235 (8 May 2016)

Sp I am going to throw myself on the mercy of jury. I set off today to do the Hop Garden 200km. With my ride to the start and back from the finish, this would have been 160 miles. However, at mile 50 my legs cramped up and I needed to stop and rub them down for a bit. I struggled on to the half way point in Hythe in the hope that a breakfast would sort me out. My hand was cramping up holding the fork! So onwards until we got about 84 miles in and I decided there was no way I was going to complete as we had a couple of stupid hills to contend with. Waving good bye to @ianrauk I limped off for Ashford station arriving there with 96.1 miles on the clock. No trains were running on my home line so got one to Bromley South and cycled 7.79 miles home from there to give a day total of 103.89 in 6 hours 51.

So what say the jury? Does it count? To NOT count it I'm looking for a majority against OR 1 person who says "I wanted to do this and was denied".

I await the verdict.


----------



## StuAff (8 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> Sp I am going to throw myself on the mercy of jury. I set off today to do the Hop Garden 200km. With my ride to the start and back from the finish, this would have been 160 miles. However, at mile 50 my legs cramped up and I needed to stop and rub them down for a bit. I struggled on to the half way point in Hythe in the hope that a breakfast would sort me out. My hand was cramping up holding the fork! So onwards until we got about 84 miles in and I decided there was no way I was going to complete as we had a couple of stupid hills to contend with. Waving good bye to @ianrauk I limped off for Ashford station arriving there with 96.1 miles on the clock. No trains were running on my home line so got one to Bromley South and cycled 7.79 miles home from there to give a day total of 103.89 in 6 hours 51.
> 
> So what say the jury? Does it count? To NOT count it I'm looking for a majority against OR 1 person who says "I wanted to do this and was denied".
> 
> I await the verdict.


Having done 151 miles for a qualifying ride with a train in between, yes. Well done!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> Sp I am going to throw myself on the mercy of jury. I set off today to do the Hop Garden 200km. With my ride to the start and back from the finish, this would have been 160 miles. However, at mile 50 my legs cramped up and I needed to stop and rub them down for a bit. I struggled on to the half way point in Hythe in the hope that a breakfast would sort me out. My hand was cramping up holding the fork! So onwards until we got about 84 miles in and I decided there was no way I was going to complete as we had a couple of stupid hills to contend with. Waving good bye to @ianrauk I limped off for Ashford station arriving there with 96.1 miles on the clock. No trains were running on my home line so got one to Bromley South and cycled 7.79 miles home from there to give a day total of 103.89 in 6 hours 51.
> 
> So what say the jury? Does it count? To NOT count it I'm looking for a majority against OR 1 person who says "I wanted to do this and was denied".
> 
> I await the verdict.


It's over 100 miles done on the same day and at what seems to me a very respectable 15.1 mph average. It might not be the ride you had in mind at the start but I don't see any reason why it wouldn't count so it's  from me.

Edit to add: On the Llandudno ride last year the lunch stop ended up being over two hours for me due to the incident that befell the rest of the group. Were you on the train as long as that?


----------



## martint235 (8 May 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It's over 100 miles done on the same day and at what seems to me a very respectable 15.1 mph average. It might not be the ride you had in mind at the start but I don't see any reason why it wouldn't count so it's  from me.
> 
> Edit to add: On the Llandudno ride last year the lunch stop ended up being over two hours for me due to the incident that befell the rest of the group. Were you on the train as long as that?


No train was slow but about an hour 20 mins


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> Sp I am going to throw myself on the mercy of jury. I set off today to do the Hop Garden 200km. With my ride to the start and back from the finish, this would have been 160 miles. However, at mile 50 my legs cramped up and I needed to stop and rub them down for a bit. I struggled on to the half way point in Hythe in the hope that a breakfast would sort me out. My hand was cramping up holding the fork! So onwards until we got about 84 miles in and I decided there was no way I was going to complete as we had a couple of stupid hills to contend with. Waving good bye to @ianrauk I limped off for Ashford station arriving there with 96.1 miles on the clock. No trains were running on my home line so got one to Bromley South and cycled 7.79 miles home from there to give a day total of 103.89 in 6 hours 51.
> 
> So what say the jury? Does it count? To NOT count it I'm looking for a majority against OR 1 person who says "I wanted to do this and was denied".
> 
> I await the verdict.



I say it counts, as far as I'm concerned it's one ride over 100 miles with a train ride break in the middle.



Rickshaw Phil said:


> It's over 100 miles done on the same day and at what seems to me a very respectable 15.1 mph average. It might not be the ride you had in mind at the start but I don't see any reason why it wouldn't count so it's  from me.
> 
> Edit to add: On the Llandudno ride last year the lunch stop ended up being over two hours for me due to the incident that befell the rest of the group. Were you on the train as long as that?



I don't agree with the 100 miles in the same day argument, otherwise I could have claimed my rides on Friday.


----------



## StuAff (8 May 2016)

AFAIC, if it's within a 24 hour period, entirely within the calendar month specified, and you aren't stopping for hours, it applies. Rob S's rules from the very first post require that. The only rule from that limited set I disagree with is 'stops at your home are not permitted'. Doesn't make a bit of difference to how easy/hard the ride is, that's just a rule for rules' sake. I wouldn't have tried to count Friday's/Saturday's rides as a qualifier because they were two distinct rides, with a nap in between. If I was aiming to do a 100 mile ride, I'd have done it all on the IOW as I did last year.


----------



## Soltydog (8 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> So what say the jury? Does it count? To NOT count it I'm looking for a majority against OR 1 person who says "I wanted to do this and was denied".
> 
> I await the verdict.


I'm sure it counts. One of mine last year involved a 40 min train journey & no one said that it wasn't allowed  (unless you had a nap on the train !! )


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2016)

It counts as far as I am concerned.


----------



## rb58 (9 May 2016)

It counts. It's no different to stopping for an hour and twenty minutes in a cafe for breakfast.


----------



## martint235 (9 May 2016)

Well I've counted it now. I feel I suffered enough to get it!!!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I don't agree with the 100 miles in the same day argument, otherwise I could have claimed my rides on Friday.


Sorry, I didn't clarify - 100 miles in the same day without a massive break is what I meant, so an hour and 20 minutes on the train I don't see as any different to a long lunch break but 50 miles in the morning, a days work then 50 in the evening would be an entirely different kettle of aquatic creatures.


----------



## rb58 (9 May 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Sorry, I didn't clarify - 100 miles in the same day without a massive break is what I meant, so an hour and 20 minutes on the train I don't see as any different to a long lunch break but 50 miles in the morning, a days work then 50 in the evening would be an entirely different kettle of aquatic creatures.


I agree, although I now understand that for Eddington purposes the number of miles in the day counts even if there is a big gap.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 May 2016)

May done, need to get showered and go shopping with the missus so will update the logging thread later


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 May 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Sorry, I didn't clarify - 100 miles in the same day without a massive break is what I meant, so an hour and 20 minutes on the train I don't see as any different to a long lunch break but 50 miles in the morning, a days work then 50 in the evening would be an entirely different kettle of aquatic creatures.


Understood.


----------



## tatr (16 May 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> May done. The Great Escape audax. A flat 200k in Essex, with a strangely large amount of hills for a flat ride. [...] I was operating a "minimum stop" policy which meant I was repeatedly overtaken by the same groups (only to overtake them while they stopped to faff around).



I was there too. Very fast indeed - I took a tow from Hackney CC and did the first 100k in well under 4 hours.

Thanks to skipping the stop at the Blue Egg I stayed in front of both them and Team Yorkshire all the way to about Dunmow. One more puncture in the peleton and I might have been home first


----------



## Eamonnc (16 May 2016)

Is it too late to join in?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 May 2016)

Eamonnc said:


> Is it too late to join in?



If you've done Jan - April then no it isn't too late


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2016)

Hi @Eamonnc and welcome to Cycle Chat.
As @Supersuperleeds says, if you have January's to April's rides then welcome to the challenge.

Please read the first post in the challenge thread *HERE* to give you an idea as to how and what to post.

Thanks
Ian


----------



## Cold Snail (17 May 2016)

Rode my usual DIY 200k yesterday and completed my first RRTY to boot.
After last months Audax rides (The Shark, Oasts and Coasts, Green and Yellow Fields) I have noticed that I have sped up a good 2km/h overall, I just need to loose another 9 stone and maybe I could buy a lighter bike and then be even faster...

I am now looking forward to going somewhere else for the rest of the year.


----------



## Soltydog (17 May 2016)

Got mine done today. After a little health scare a couple of weeks back, by wife was a little concerned, so promised I stay with 15 miles of home & just do loops. May have exceeded the 15 mile limit at times but she'll never know  Must say it was a lovely day to do it today, sunny for the most, but not too warm with a fairly gentle breeze. Must remember the suncream next time


----------



## HLaB (22 May 2016)

Been slack in updating my thread after the disappointment of missing out on April's 200miler, ran out of time and could only manage 194 miles. And after an easy few weeks only managed the May's ton today.


----------



## rhm (31 May 2016)

I did my May ride on Saturday.

Two friends came by train to my house on Friday evening; I made pizza for dinner, and we left as early as we could on Saturday. The plan was to ride to another friend's house, in the hills of "upstate" New York, then back to New York City the next day; about 140 miles of riding each day. We had picked the route by RIdeWithGPS with a great deal of care (but not enough). And I'm very puzzled; with a good cue sheet and a Garmin unit guiding all our turns, we were almost completely successful at following the route (I missed a couple turns and had to go back; this added two miles), but the expected 8,861 feet of climbing jumped to 10,593. 
It was very hot, and we had inadvertently picked many unpaved roads (which I rather like) and many poorly paved roads (which I don't like so much). All of us found our saddles unusually uncomfortable; one on a good Brooks B.17 with titanium rails, one on a terrible cheap thing I would never ever put on my bike (in fact, I gave it to him); and me on a Brooks Pro I put new leather on a few years ago (an early effort, I thought it was pretty good, but now I'm not so sure!).

I was riding my old Trek touring bike, which I bought new as a frame in 1983. Our hosts have only two guest beds, so I brought my camping gear, prepared to sling a hammock outside. In the end they persuaded me to sleep on the living room sofa (not hard for them to do), so I carried several pounds of quite unnecessary gear. 

Beautiful scenery, a bit of rain (much needed at the time), and we saw some interesting wildlife including a hawk, a mink, a tortoise, countless deer, squirrels and chipmunks. We arrived at our friend's house approximately on schedule, but so tired that we decided to abridge the next day's ride. We rode only as far as Port Jervis, where we caught a train back civilization.

I thought someone was going to take photos! But it didn't happen. Sorry!


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jun 2016)

Myself and @martint235 knocked out June's ride today. To Herne Bay and back. Glorious weather and great cycling.


----------



## StuAff (5 Jun 2016)

Self and @Eddie_C did ours yesterday. Seventy miles, give or take, on my night IOW ride. Eddie already had a few miles in the bank by the time he met the rest of us at Fishbourne, after breakfast he finished his ton off on the island. I did that last year after the night recce (7500ft of climbing...!!), and with that in mind I thought 'no, I'm doing the rest on the mainland'. So, after returning on the ferry, another thirty-and-a-bit miles to Fishbourne (the West Sussex one) and back. 103 miles. I'll probably get at least one more done in the month, but as it won't be next weekend (Download fest in Paris), and just in case I don't do another as part of the Brighton/Cardiff rides, thought it best to get one in the bank.


----------



## tatr (5 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Myself and @martint235 knocked out June's ride today. To Herne Bay and back. Glorious weather and great cycling.



It was a fantastic day for a bike ride. I'll update the thread later but I did my June ride today - the fantastically well organised Ditchling Devil Audax. 200km in under 8 1/2 hours (including stops!) so my legs are hurting a bit.


----------



## rb58 (5 Jun 2016)

I hadn't intended to go for it today, but insomnia struck again and I was up before 5am. I knew I had to be home by lunchtime, so I left the house at 5.30am, planning to go to Yalding and see how I felt (I've not touched a bike for 2 weeks due to illness and holidays). I got to Yalding in good time, in fact too early for the cafe, which hadn't opened yet, so I kept going and followed the usual route to Ashford. It was a lovely morning and it just got better as the world woke up. Ashford by 9.00am; breakfast at the petrol station, then headed back via much the same route. My legs were heavy for the big climbs between miles 80 and 101, but I just eased off, and took an extra break before the last climb (Polhill) and all was good. Home about 1.30pm (10 minutes before Mrs rb58, so brownie points earned) and the June century in the bank. Great to see so many cyclists and runners out today. I especially enjoyed the young guy on Sidcup Hill who clearly wanted a race 

I've got three more centuries planned for June, which hopefully will get me back on track for 26 for 2016.


----------



## Trickedem (5 Jun 2016)

June was always going to be a tricky month to fit my century in. I am off for two weeks holiday and this Saturday or the last Sunday in the month were the only two days free. This was complicated by me being away last week on business in Iceland and not being due to return until Saturday afternoon. Eventually I had the idea that I could stay an extra day and do a ride in Iceland. To make the journey simpler I decided to take my Brompton, which is great for travelling with, but less good for longer rides. My longest ride to date on it was 64 miles, so doing over a 100 was going to be entering into unknown territory.
There really aren't that many roads once you get away from Reykjavik so planning a route was relatively easy and I had already thought of a couple of tourist sights I would like to visit. However, my friend had warned me about potentially heavy traffic and bad drivers on narrow roads, so I decided it was best to get up really early and I left just before 5am. There was no need for lights as it doesn't get dark in June and it felt a bit weird to be cycling in full daylight so early in the day.
The day was looking promising as I travelled on some very nice cycle paths on the way out of Reykjavik. I didn't see hardly anyone for the first few hours.







After following one of the cycle paths that ridewithgps routed me onto I got a bit lost and ended up on a gravel road. There are loads of these in Iceland and I had taken a lot of time checking my route to avoid them. I had to ride on this for about 4 miles and it wasn't much fun on a Brompton.






I had two big climbs to make on this ride, both over 1200 feet and despite it being June, there was still lots of snow about.






These are a couple of Icelandic horses I spotted. I think they must have a tough life in the Winter, but they seemed to be enjoying the sun.






My first stop on the Tourist trail was Kerið a volcanic crater lake. I walked my bike around it, which was a bit of a mistake as it turned into a bit of rock climb! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kerið






The second stop was Þingvellir. This was the site of the first Icelandic Parliament founded in AD930 and is considered to be the cultural centre of Iceland. It is also where the European and American continental plates are dividing, so it is of geological significance too.







This was my second big climb of the day. By now, with over 75 miles done, my legs were starting to feel it, and unfortunately the gearing on my Brompton wasn't low enough for some of the stretches that were over 15%, so I walked a couple of times, which was quicker than cycling anyway.






The great thing was, that I knew it was mainly downhill once I finally got to the top. The road is dead straight and follows the hot water pipe all the way back to Reykjavik. There is a geothermal plant at the top of the mountain that is used to generate electricity and hot water, which is then pumped 20 miles all the way to town. Impressive stuff!





So all in all a successful day. My longest Brompton ride to date and I am growing to love the little folder. It's not perfect and it's slower than a full sized bike, but the convenience of travelling makes up for it.
https://www.strava.com/activities/598358986


----------



## StuAff (5 Jun 2016)

Trickedem said:


> June was always going to be a tricky month to fit my century in. I am off for two weeks holiday and this Saturday or the last Sunday in the month were the only two days free. This was complicated by me being away last week on business in Iceland and not being due to return until Saturday afternoon. Eventually I had the idea that I could stay an extra day and do a ride in Iceland. To make the journey simpler I decided to take my Brompton, which is great for travelling with, but less good for longer rides. My longest ride to date on it was 64 miles, so doing over a 100 was going to be entering into unknown territory.
> There really aren't that many roads once you get away from Reykjavik so planning a route was relatively easy and I had already thought of a couple of tourist sights I would like to visit. However, my friend had warned me about potentially heavy traffic and bad drivers on narrow roads, so I decided it was best to get up really early and I left just before 5am. There was no need for lights as it doesn't get dark in June and it felt a bit weird to be cycling in full daylight so early in the day.
> The day was looking promising as I travelled on some very nice cycle paths on the way out of Reykjavik. I didn't see hardly anyone for the first few hours.
> 
> ...


Great effort, and what a place to ride. Wow.


----------



## Donger (6 Jun 2016)

Iceland on a Brompton! Epic stuff!


----------



## Soltydog (6 Jun 2016)

@Trickedem top effort, that looks the most impressive ton


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jun 2016)

June done. I basically repeated Aprils ride to work but extended it to 112 miles when I realised I was going to be early.


----------



## Aravis (9 Jun 2016)

June's century is done - log updated.

Having been off the bike for 17 days, starting out again in something of a heatwave was always going to be an interesting test. I set out at about 5:15 which avoided the strongest heat for the first half of the ride, definitely a good tactic. My route took me along familiar roads to Hereford, from where I took the A4110 northwards. I used to use this road when heading out on Youth Hostelling trips in the 1980s (Clun was always a favourite) but I found I had no memory of it whatsoever. I was feeling quite good so I continued to the village of Wigmore before taking the minor road over the big hill to Ludlow. On another day there would have been stupendous views northwards to the glorious Shropshire hills, but yesterday I could just about see to the other side of the next valley. Ludlow castle still looked impressive though.

Although the river Teme heads purposefully across to join the Severn at Worcester, there is no road consistently following it for its full length, so some energetic cycling in the fully heat of the afternoon was inevitable. I tried a new route - a B road up to Bromyard and then a minor road along a valley joining the Teme again just before Worcester. This was one of those downhill valley roads which keep going upwards. Very pretty but annoying, and probably not to be seen again. I knew I would be on familiar ground soon, and there was the wonderful roadside tap in Upton-upon-Severn to look forward to.

About 5 miles from home there is a short rise at about 1 in 5 which I've included at the end of several recent rides - quite a satisfying way to finish. Strava tells me I set a PB yesterday, but it didn't feel like it. At the top a heavy shower cloud came into view which earlier on I might have been quite glad to see, but at that stage I didn't really want a dirty bike. Thankfully I made it home with only a few heavy spots.

So that was a fairly choppy 119 miles on a hot day following a break. I haven't managed to set myself up for the 200 mile attempt yet, but yesterday does suggest that I should be able to get there reasonably quickly if I can find the opportunity. That won't be in the next few weeks because I'm heading off to the Isle of Mull. This will be a silver wedding celebration, and it would not be appropriate to suggest taking my bike with me...


----------



## StuAff (11 Jun 2016)

Centurions meet-up in Brighton still on for July 3? It got mentioned on the IOW last week, so thought I'd check...


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jun 2016)

StuAff said:


> Centurions meet-up in Brighton still on for July 3? It got mentioned on the IOW last week, so thought I'd check...


Still the plan..will post a thread up later.


----------



## Soltydog (11 Jun 2016)

Got my June ride done today. Not ideal conditions 1st thing, but today was my last chance for the month apart from 30th but that would be cutting it a little fine


----------



## HLaB (23 Jun 2016)

Did my banker at the start of the month the ToC where I qualified and a post pub recovery ride but I knew I had this ride coming up yesterday so its logged.


----------



## rhm (30 Jun 2016)

On my century last Saturday I tried to take enough photos that I could give a bit of a tour of eastern Long Island, NY, for those who haven't had the pleasure of riding there. It was a lovely day for it, bright and sunny and not terribly hot. Normally the wind is from the west, so I ride east along the shore where the wind is strong. This puts me in the relatively protected interior of the island in the afternoon when I'd be fighting the headwind by the shore. Unfortunately on Saturday it was from the east, so that plan didn't work out all that well... but it was still a lovely day for a ride.




Okay, so that's the route. From about mile 17 to 27, we're on the barrier island, just a short distance from the ocean, but you never see it from the road. Looking straight ahead at about mile 23:




The ocean is hidden behind dunes lined with expensive homes. Looking south at about mile 22:




The view to the north, however, is pretty open. There are tidal pools just a few feet from the road, and the birds (herons in this case) fly up when bicycles go by. This is about mile 23:




The bridge from the barrier island back to the 'mainland' island:




Looking west from the top of that bridge:




A little later there's a professional level golf course. I'm told all American golf courses are designed to look like Scotland, but this is one of the only ones that succeeds if only slightly:







After that we were in low rolling hills covered with a thin oak forest:




followed by a fairly busy road where I couldn't use the camera. There were occasional glimpses of the Peconic Bay to the north until we took a ferry to Shelter Island. We took a detour out to the easternmost part of Shelter Island, which is Ram's Island:




There are several ospreys' nests along that road, often right by the road, so you see them both in their nests:




and flying:




We also saw a family of turkeys (three hens and three chicks... a modern family of some sort, I suppose):




Another ferry to the north fork of the island:




an old fire boat being restored at Greenport:




A lighthouse on the northern shore, high over Long Island Sound. You can see Connecticut from here (but not worth a photo):




Later on, back through the forest. It's fairly open forest, oak and pine, with blueberry bushes underneath:





My bike, an old Lambert converted to fixed gear:





We rode pretty hard, about eight hours of riding at an average speed between 14 and 15 mph, but also long rests adding up to another four hours, for breakfast, lunch (complete with beer and Long Island Ice Tea) and ice cream.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jun 2016)

@rhm 
I've been to Port Washington  and erm... that's it.
How much would I like to do the ride you just did? I don't think I can spread my arms wide enough. 
Great stuff.


----------



## Cold Snail (5 Jul 2016)

Knee's feeling better now, so scratched the 400k off the list at the weekend in Essex on the Kingdom of the East Saxons audax.
It definitely was two different days. With a chain snapping 5k in, then hard charging (for me) catch-up first day (with gentle gear changes as the chain wasn't in the best shape), then an hours kip back at the hall at 2am, to having a phlegm filled throat and wheezing like an old steam train at the sign of any gradient for the Sunday.
I'm looking at that SR badge now, so the Flatlander perm may be on the radar next month.


----------



## Aravis (6 Jul 2016)

I did July's qualifying ride yesterday and updated the log.

I'd been off the bike since last month's ride - nothing physical, just hasn't been possible. I wanted to do something a bit more testing than a run of the mill century, and a target I set myself many years ago is to ride three 150 milers in a year. Over the years I've done very few - 9 out of 240 centuries at the start of this year, and never more than 2 in one year.

Yesterday I tried a new route to the top of the Cotswold escarpment near Stroud. The climb itself was much easier than other routes in the area, as I'd expected, but to get to it I had to use the A46 between Stroud and Nailsworth in the rush hour, and that wasn't nice. So the jury's out on that. Next was an amble through the Cotswold Water Park towards Wootton Bassett, a steep climb up a chalk escarpment before riding through the magnificent Avebury stone circle. Onwards over some more chalk uplands towards Devizes, on the way hearing a corn bunting for the first time in decades. From there I passed through Melksham, Lacock (where practically every historical drama is filmed), Chippenham, Tiddleywink (I kid you not), and Castle Combe, before fighting my way back to the A38 and a wind-assisted run back to Gloucester. That would have been about 127 miles, but instead of heading for home I veered off to the left and did an easy loop to take me over the 150. So just one more of those needed this year.

One incident that made me smile: I wanted to turn right off a single carriageway A road. It was quite busy and I wasn't happy about slowing down in the middle, holding up the traffic while waiting for a gap in the flow coming the other way. Then I saw that the next van coming up behind wanted to go the same way, solving my problem. I nipped across in front of a vehicle approaching, and as the road was very narrow, pulled over and waited a few seconds for the van to come through. Seeing what I'd done he gave me an appreciative toot.

A word about my bike: an aluminium-framed Raleigh tourer bought new in 2005 for about £350. It performs brilliantly. Everything apart from standard consumables and the saddle is original, including the bar tape, wrapped from the centre outwards, glory be. The wheels would be shunned with horror by many; certainly balancing the bearings can be a bit tricky, but whenever I find myself freewheeling with other cyclists they seem to perform as well as anyone's.

By riding 151 miles after a month off, I think I've proved that my level of fitness is extremely modest and doesn't need much maintaining. Most of this year I've been unnecessarily paranoid about losing it should I have a short break. If I were to list my rides according to how good they've made me feel, this one would be right up there.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jul 2016)

July done nice and early, decided to celebrate getting over half way through the year with a 200km.

https://www.strava.com/activities/631928884


----------



## tatr (8 Jul 2016)

I'm aiming to do the Dunwich Dynamo for my July ride so watching next weekend's weather with some trepidation.


----------



## tatr (18 Jul 2016)

Need to add to the log but I've completed July. I was quite pleased with this from Strava:


----------



## Soltydog (21 Jul 2016)

Got my July ride done today, went out on the new Van Nic, so that's 4 bikes i've used for the challenge so far this year. What's the record for number of bikes used in 1 year for this? 
Liked the Ti, very comfy & soaked up the road buzz really well, but didn't climb as well as the carbon, but happy overall with my new purchase


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jul 2016)

Soltydog said:


> Got my July ride done today, went out on the new Van Nic, so that's 4 bikes i've used for the challenge so far this year. What's the record for number of bikes used in 1 year for this?
> Liked the Ti, very comfy & soaked up the road buzz really well, but didn't climb as well as the carbon, but happy overall with my new purchase



Where did you get the Van Nic from? Really tempted to get one, but can't bring myself to spend that sort of money, yet.


----------



## Soltydog (24 Jul 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Where did you get the Van Nic from? Really tempted to get one, but can't bring myself to spend that sort of money, yet.


Down near your way at Long Eaton cycles. Accepted my C2W voucher, so I didn't have to find too much more  Very competitive prices & great service. Done over 250 miles since picking it up on Tuesday, love it!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jul 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just looked at my August calendar. It's going to be difficult to fit in my 2 long rides. I had carefully planned my 100 miler for this Sunday ... then I noticed that it's the 31st of this month, not the 1st Aug



I didn't laugh, honestly


----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2016)

Well that's August qualifying ride all done and dusted. Have a week off work so got out of the door at an early hour. A dash down to Ashford and back. A nice mix of hilly and flat country lanes.
I decided to get out early as the weather forecast was for rain in the after noon. I got back home just before 2pm and it started to drizzle. Now raining more heavy.

69th Imperial century ride month in a row.
2/3'rd's of the year done.


----------



## Soltydog (1 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Well that's August qualifying ride all done and dusted.



Good effort, wondered who would be first  Was hoping to get mine done tomorrow, but looks like I'll be tiling & grouting all day & then I'm back at work on Weds, so mine will have to wait a while now


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Aug 2016)

Soltydog said:


> Good effort, wondered who would be first  Was hoping to get mine done tomorrow, but looks like I'll be tiling & grouting all day & then I'm back at work on Weds, so mine will have to wait a while now



Hoping to get mine done on Saturday.


----------



## Aravis (1 Aug 2016)

Having correctly discerned that today is in fact August 1st, I clocked up 100 miles at about 1:20 this afternoon. Does that make me first? 

Today's ride looked like this (anticlockwise). It's quite a pretty outline:






Many years ago I was located in Bristol, and eventually moved to Gloucester via Chepstow and Lydney, so there was quite a bit of nostalgia today. The Severn Bridge I've ridden across many hundreds of times, the Avonmouth Bridge and the Clifton Suspension Bridge much less often, and it was good to get them combined in a single ride. I quite enjoyed jousting my helmetless way through Bristol, though a little of that goes a long way.

The only significant climb was Belmont Hill south of Bristol. If you want to approach the Clifton Bridge from the south you have to climb somewhere, and I thought I remembered waltzing my way up on the big ring many years ago; after reacquainting myself today this seems unlikely. The hill seems to be a popular test for local riders, and Strava gave me an unflattering 4495th out of 4649. I wonder how many of those behind me also didn't stop...

My bike is due a deep clean so I didn't mind going out in the rain today. It wasn't that bad in the event - far worse soon after I'd arrived home.


----------



## rb58 (3 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> This may not be new to many (most?) of you but I stumbled across this on the web. Year Century Challenge:
> https://bluedotriders.com/ycc/
> 
> Twitter @100mileriders
> ...


Shame i don't use Strava.


----------



## Aravis (3 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> This may not be new to many (most?) of you but I stumbled across this on the web. Year Century Challenge:
> https://bluedotriders.com/ycc/
> 
> Twitter @100mileriders
> ...


Not everyone is up near the top of the leaderboard. There is the promise of a certificate for completing 20 centuries - I know you can do that.

The weekly totals board is quite fun. I've frequently done a big ride on a Monday which has put me at number 1 for a few hours at least, on at least one occasion well into Tuesday. However transient it may be, seeing 1. Aravis; 2. Steve Abraham is always going to make me smile.

I'm slightly irked by the fact that my first two centuries this year pre-dated my Garmin and Strava days. They do count 200+ mile rides as two centuries, which personally I wouldn't do, so for a while I thought I might be able to set the world to rights by riding two of those. Funnily enough this hasn't happened yet. But health permitting I will get my 20 Strava centuries this year.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> This may not be new to many (most?) of you but I stumbled across this on the web. Year Century Challenge:
> https://bluedotriders.com/ycc/
> 
> Twitter @100mileriders
> ...




Another who doesn't use Strava. But did my 22nd Century ride of the year today. Which would put me in 32nd place 

There's a cycle chat ride heading out from Ashford on Saturday. Heading to Camber and Rye. Thread in the informal rides section.


----------



## Aravis (3 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Another who doesn't use Strava. But did my 22nd Century ride of the year today. Which would put me in 32nd place


That's amongst those who choose to join that particular group, which could be a very small proportion of those eligible. I think you have to be UK based, which narrows the field quite a bit. Also the leaderboard isn't updated automatically and at the moment I think there's quite a backlog.

OK, it's rubbish, but still fun.


----------



## rb58 (6 Aug 2016)

Woke up, went out, came back. Job done for August. Nice breakfast in Whitstable too.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Aug 2016)

August done, cracking weather, cracking ride.

https://www.relive.cc/view/666370917

https://www.strava.com/activities/666370917


----------



## Soltydog (13 Aug 2016)

Got mine done today(only just), far too windy, really for a ton, but what the hell  I'll post details up tomorrow


----------



## StuAff (14 Aug 2016)

Did mine. An eastward loop- Horndean, then to Haslemere by a somewhat roundabout route (was trying to avoid the A3 & failed..), then east via Petworth to Billingshurst, down to Arundel (ended up walking up part of Bury Hill, managed to grind to a halt..) then back home. Might well get another done next weekend, if not, sorted.


----------



## Soltydog (14 Aug 2016)

Following on from my post for last month regarding the number of bikes used, this month's ride was on my replacement carbon bike from Planet X, so that's now 5 bikes used this year  If I get a very still day in September I might do my ton ride on the single speed


----------



## tatr (21 Aug 2016)

I did my August century today, riding across the MOD firing ranges to the lost village of Imber.

Lots of fun but a very hard ride. Sleep required before writing it up. Zzzz.


----------



## Soltydog (2 Sep 2016)

Got my September ride done today  Nice & early, probably the first time I'm first in the month  I'll post details tomorrow as i may have consumed a little too much alcohol to make sense tonight


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Sep 2016)

Soltydog said:


> Got my September ride done today  Nice & early, probably the first time I'm first in the month  I'll post details tomorrow as i may have consumed a little too much alcohol to make sense tonight



Did you do it on the single speed, if not it doesn't count:



Soltydog said:


> Following on from my post for last month regarding the number of bikes used, this month's ride was on my replacement carbon bike from Planet X, so that's now 5 bikes used this year  If I get a very still day in September I might do my ton ride on the single speed


----------



## Soltydog (2 Sep 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Did you do it on the single speed, if not it doesn't count:


 sorry mate it wasn't stlll enough  I was fecked after 90 miles & home couldn't come soon enough. One of these days I'll manage well over a ton


----------



## ianrauk (3 Sep 2016)

That's Septembers ride all done and dusted. A very early start to ride 50 miles down to Ashford to meet the other Cycle Chat peeps for the Cinque ports ride.

107 of your miles on the clock.







Only 3 more months to go..............


----------



## Aravis (4 Sep 2016)

A big day yesterday. My third Audax, and first 200km - Mr Pickwick goes to Hay in a day. This is my September qualifying ride. The fitness test I did two days earlier included a "café stop" at my home and is therefore ineligible, although it's fine for my own century list and the Strava yearly century challenge.

The weather forecast perfectly demonstrated one of the main reasons I generally avoid organised rides. Where's the "let's go tomorrow instead" option? Despite what some on another forum might have you believe, the reality wasn't so bad. Most of the rain came in three heavy pulses each lasting half an hour or so (earlier finishers will only have seen two) and the wind was rarely a problem. I was happy - hot sun brings its own issues.

The route was entirely through familiar countryside but most of the roads were new to me. Some I will definitely use again. When planning my own routes I tend to keep them as easy as possible, looking to include a significant challenge or two where I can to satisfy honour. Although yesterdays's wasn't a tough route my any means, it was more consistently challenging than I'm used to.

I realised afterwards that my Morton's neuroma was almost completely silent yesterday. At first I thought it might be the cooling effect of the rain, but if the lesson is only to go out in heavy rain that's not particularly helpful! More likely, perhaps, the benefit came from the longer stops one is obliged to take in an Audax, and if so that's a really useful pointer.

The company was good, if a little sparse. Other Audaxes I've done have seemed a lot more social, but I think everyone was feeling a bit grimly determined, especially towards the end.

The Strava activity is here:

https://www.strava.com/activities/699432618


----------



## rb58 (4 Sep 2016)

And relax. September's in the bag. Solo run to Burgess Hill for breakfast. Return cross country via Toy's Hill, which I found really tough today. Strong winds and rolling Sussex roads made for hard work until the last 20 miles. 105.7 miles, 15.2mph rolling. Cannondale Synapse.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Sep 2016)

Septembers done here as well.


----------



## StuAff (5 Sep 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I didn't realise that (or had forgotten). I went and checked the first post and you are indeed correct. "stops at your home are not permitted".
> 
> It doesn't affect me as I'd never design a ride that made two passes through suburbia - one to get to my home, and then one ride out again but I was a bit surprised all the same. Well, I know now.


I think that rule is plain stupid. Stopping at home doesn't make a ride any easier, in some senses it makes it harder...compare and contrast....
https://www.strava.com/activities/598369771
https://www.strava.com/activities/613172102
Now, should the first one be invalid because I stopped (briefly) at home before knocking out the last thirty miles? I spent rather more time on the ferry, but that's OK under the rules, yet didn't even have a cup of tea at home if memory serves but that rules it out....Sorry, that's nonsense.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Sep 2016)

Re the stopping at home rule.
I'm happy to change it for next year. I am of the opinion that if you drop in for a snack, wee, whatever and not and extended stop then it's ok. Perhaps only 1 stop per ride only though.


----------



## Aravis (5 Sep 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Re the stopping at home rule.
> I'm happy to change it for next year. I am of the opinion that if you drop in for a snack, wee, whatever and not and extended stop then it's ok. Perhaps only 1 stop per ride only though.


Plainly the rule wasn't an issue for me this month since the ride in question was a fitness test for the weekend's Audax, and naturally I prefer the latter to be my qualifying ride.

My home is near the edge of Gloucester, close to the A40/A38 intersection, and designing figure-of-8 rides that use it as a café stop is quite logical. Not that I expect to do it very often. Last Thursday I had to pass by at around 4 o'clock in case my daughter needed a lift to work (she didn't).

I'm quite happy for the rule to stay as it is, if that's what you prefer. There's nothing wrong with a bit of tradition now at then - it adds to the charm.


----------



## Soltydog (5 Sep 2016)

I'm quite happy not to stop off at home when out for a ton, SWMBO might think I'm done & give me a list of jobs before I get chance to go out & finish my ride  But I can see sometimes you might need to call in due to a mechanical, or for lights etc ??


----------



## ianrauk (5 Sep 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> FNRttC Whitstable route and having breakfast at the Freewheel pub in Graveney on Saturday.



I would carry on to the Waterfront for a brekkie meself.


----------



## Edwardoka (5 Sep 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Re the stopping at home rule.
> I'm happy to change it for next year. I am of the opinion that if you drop in for a snack, wee, whatever and not and extended stop then it's ok. Perhaps only 1 stop per ride only though.


If I'd managed to recover sufficiently to go back out and complete the ton after half-freezing to death on last year's 31st December attempt, only to be told that I was disqualified for stopping at home (and having a bath, and getting changed), I'd have spent New Year in police cells in the Orpington region


----------



## tatr (7 Sep 2016)

What if you have many homes? Can you stop once in each?


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Sep 2016)

September done. Got out at 05:30 and headed out through suburban hell to Darenth and then Dartford. It was really quite chilly as the sun was coming up, and the Darent valley was full of mist.




#
Then off to Dartford, where I picked up the Fridays Whitstable route. I've done the ride so many times that I thought I'd know the way, but it just goes to show how sheep like I am as I kept missing turns. At Faversham I headed homewards over the Kent Downs to Tonbridge via Headcorn. Then off to one of my favourite sit down rest points - the pond at Four Elms




A pork pie and some seed bars prepared me for the climbs over the Greensand Ridge to Chartwell, then up over North Downs and down to Hayes station, where I got a train home.
204km.
First outing for my new Selle SMP Hybrid saddle. Quite a success, no late-ride agony that I get with the B17 on long rides. Forgot to take sunblock. Paid the price.


----------



## HLaB (13 Sep 2016)

I've only got round to July, August and September  Just added them to the challenge thread.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Sep 2016)

HLaB said:


> I've only got round to July, August and September  Just added them to the challenge thread.




Well done bud, I was wondering if you had bailed due to your training.


----------



## StuAff (14 Sep 2016)

Done. Members of the Fridays hardcore lunatic fringe on the tour of Europe decided that while everyone else was having a rest day, we'd have a rest from pootling between coffee stops and go for a proper ride. A small matter of 200km DIY by GPS. Seven of us set off from Aachen at 0735. We were joined at about 35 miles by Haiko, our eighth rider, (he started late & caught up) who came up with the route. Clockwise from Aachen, we went SE to Simmerath & Monschau before heading west to Malmedy. I was suffering the most in the heat, though my pace was still plenty enough for the 15 kph limit had I been riding the DIY, and at our meal stop ( supermarket in Remouchamps, 75 miles in) the decision was made to split the ride. Self and Eddie, both happy enough to get 100 miles in the bag, got a train from Liege to Welkenraedt, just over the border, and rode into Aachen from there. Just 74 miles tomorrow!


----------



## tatr (16 Sep 2016)

I'll start my September attempt tomorrow morning at around 7 - St Davids, on the West cost of Wales, to London.

First is about 20 miles into a headwind to get to St Davids from Haverfordwest (that's its real name, not a typo) then a long uphill slog to Brecon and a couple of hours sleep at a youth hostel. A bit more than 100km of early morning downhill freewheeling* will see me to the Severn Bridge and the delights of a service station pit stop before a relatively flat return to London - nothing steeper than 9% in the last 140km.

To keep my wife happy I'll have a tracker running at https://spotwalla.com/tripViewer.php?id=124fd57dbf40b3d9fa (password w2l)

Great Western Railway have already attempted to increase the carbon footprint of my trip by printing 8 cards for one single journey...






Relying on the Garmin to get me back faster than the replacement bus service but I've already climbed one unnecessary hill getting to tonight's hotel. Wales is Not Flat.

*On average...


----------



## martint235 (17 Sep 2016)

It's only the 17th but I feel I will likely fail the challenge this month. A sore back and some sickness has meant I haven't been able to get a ride in yet and I'm on call next weekend. Never mind


----------



## tatr (17 Sep 2016)

So many hills. Ouch.


----------



## tatr (18 Sep 2016)

Abandoned at Newbury after about 400k. I just wasn't fit enough for the last leg.

St Davids to Fishguard is a lovely road for cycling, and it really is almost all down-hill from Brecon YHA to England! Well worth the effort of hauling yourself up there.


----------



## tatr (18 Sep 2016)

martint235 said:


> It's only the 17th but I feel I will likely fail the challenge this month. A sore back and some sickness has meant I haven't been able to get a ride in yet and I'm on call next weekend. Never mind



Sorry to hear that - hope you recover fast.


----------



## StuAff (18 Sep 2016)

tatr said:


> Abandoned at Newbury after about 400k. I just wasn't fit enough for the last leg.
> 
> St Davids to Fishguard is a lovely road for cycling, and it really is almost all down-hill from Brecon YHA to England! Well worth the effort of hauling yourself up there.


400k and that much climbing? Heroic. Well done. Wednesday's century had only about 3-3500ft, but in 31 degrees it was hard work...


----------



## tatr (18 Sep 2016)

Ta. I may admit to pushing my bike up the fourth 20% hill in a row.

I ended up following a Sunday TT course somewhere in the Chilterns. My bike does have aerobars... and mudguards, and luggage. Must have looked a bit odd to the passing racers!


----------



## Aravis (1 Oct 2016)

October done on day one (clockwise):







https://www.strava.com/activities/731113890

Tomorrow (Sunday 2nd) looks a perfect day but my opportunity would have been severely restricted. I then noticed that although today was certain to be extremely wet, the winds were likely to be favourable. And so it proved. Given which day it was, from the start it felt as though I was riding in sympathy with Steve Abraham (not forgetting Kajsa beginning her final quarter of course) so I've named the Strava activity accordingly.

Easily the best ride of the year. Many years ago I remember noticing that I'd never done three 150s in a calendar year. Now I have. Great!

With a miserable four Strava flybys it seems that far too many people were put off riding today by the rain.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2016)

Myself and @rb58 knocked out Octobers qualifying ride today. A blast down to Whitstable and back to have brekkie at the FNR fave the Waterfront. It was very dark and cold when I left home at 6.30am this morning but the weather report promised warmer and sunnier weather. OK it got a tad warmer but nowhere near what the report said it would be. We got to Whitstable at a cracking pace due to the lovely tailwind, but boy did we pay for it on the return. Tough riding at times. But all done and dusted.

View towards the Thames taken on (for some FNR'ers, the nemesis that is) Basser Hill






And the stats


----------



## StuAff (2 Oct 2016)

Me too. I try and plan rides so I'll have a tailwind, even an illusory one, on the return leg. NW wind, so that meant the old favourite, the loop up to Whitchurch and back (did think about going on to Hurstbourne Tarrant and the rather lovely if pricey Tea Cosy, but decided against). Rather than backtrack, went on to Andover and Romsey before turning for home. Ended up on the A27, just for a change (it's on my commute route) and even ended up at work- well, the roundabout at the end of the road- before getting back to Fareham. I'd realised I'd need some extra miles before returning home, so went up to the top of Portsdown Hill then east for a bit, plus an extra little loop on the last stretch. Tailwind definitely helped, speed picked up noticeably on the second half.


----------



## tatr (3 Oct 2016)

I can't even make an attempt until the 29th this month. Oh dear.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Oct 2016)

tatr said:


> I can't even make an attempt until the 29th this month. Oh dear.




Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Soltydog (4 Oct 2016)

Just looking at the rules & it doesn't state that the ride has to be completed in 1 calendar day. If I wanted to do a night ton, can I start before midnight & run into the next day with my century? It might not happen this year, but I wouldn't mind doing a century in the dark at some point


----------



## StuAff (4 Oct 2016)

Soltydog said:


> Just looking at the rules & it doesn't state that the ride has to be completed in 1 calendar day. If I wanted to do a night ton, can I start before midnight & run into the next day with my century? It might not happen this year, but I wouldn't mind doing a century in the dark at some point


If it's entirely within the month, no problem. Done that myself a few times.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2016)

Soltydog said:


> Just looking at the rules & it doesn't state that the ride has to be completed in 1 calendar day. If I wanted to do a night ton, can I start before midnight & run into the next day with my century? It might not happen this year, but I wouldn't mind doing a century in the dark at some point


That's fine. Done it many a time.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Oct 2016)

October done, details in the your ride today thread.

https://www.strava.com/activities/745244441


----------



## Soltydog (27 Oct 2016)

tatr said:


> I can't even make an attempt until the 29th this month. Oh dear.



At least the weather isn't looking too bad for the remainder of the month. I was struggling at the beginning of the month after a lot of miles in September, then work, weather & man flu have stopped me so far. Working till Saturday, so that leaves me Sunday & Monday to have a crack, hope I'm upto it


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2016)

Soltydog said:


> At least the weather isn't looking too bad for the remainder of the month. I was struggling at the beginning of the month after a lot of miles in September, then work, weather & man flu have stopped me so far. Working till Saturday, so that leaves me Sunday & Monday to have a crack, hope I'm upto it




Best of luck chaps.
Weathers looking good for it anyway.


----------



## tatr (27 Oct 2016)

My bike is in the shop having the wheels rebuilt. So this might be it unless they finish ahead of schedule.

Would be a bit annoying to fail as I've covered more than 1,400 miles just on rides for this challenge so far this year. Maybe I'll take a Boris Bike on laps of the cycle superhighways.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Oct 2016)

tatr said:


> My bike is in the shop having the wheels rebuilt. So this might be it unless they finish ahead of schedule.
> 
> Would be a bit annoying to fail as I've covered more than 1,400 miles just on rides for this challenge so far this year. Maybe I'll take a Boris Bike on laps of the cycle superhighways.



I'd lend you some wheels, but I'm guessing you are London based by the reference to Boris Bikes and Leicester might not be practical to get them.


----------



## tatr (29 Oct 2016)

I got them back in time! But thank you for the offer.

126 miles across the Chilterns done and dusted including a lot of Bridleways and tow paths.

Stopped at this place which has the best cycling cake - 
https://m.facebook.com/velolife.co.uk/?fref=ts

Still haven't written up last month - the backlog is growing.


----------



## StuAff (29 Oct 2016)

tatr said:


> I got them back in time! But thank you for the offer.
> 
> 126 miles across the Chilterns done and dusted including a lot of Bridleways and tow paths.
> 
> ...


Velolife...we stopped there on the FNR(not to the coast) a few weeks back. Lovely place!


----------



## Soltydog (30 Oct 2016)

Got mine done today. Weather was a bit damp & drizzly, not forecast & nearly didn't make it. Was very close to getting wiped out at around 75 miles Approaching this corner https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.7...4!1sYQ8O266ZNa6RKtfrWl931w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656 I noticed an oncoming car starting to cut across the corner, thinking he's not leaving me much room, then he carried on cutting across & leaving no more than 2" of tarmac. I tried braking, but due to the greasy road surface ended up skiding, release brakes & headed off road. How I stayed upright heaven knows & the tosser didn't even have the decency to stop & apologise. Scariest moment I've ever had on my bike  Guess it wasn't my time to go?


----------



## ianrauk (30 Oct 2016)

Soltydog said:


> Got mine done today. Weather was a bit damp & drizzly, not forecast & nearly didn't make it. Was very close to getting wiped out at around 75 miles Approaching this corner https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.7...4!1sYQ8O266ZNa6RKtfrWl931w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656 I noticed an oncoming car starting to cut across the corner, thinking he's not leaving me much room, then he carried on cutting across & leaving no more than 2" of tarmac. I tried braking, but due to the greasy road surface ended up skiding, release brakes & headed off road. How I stayed upright heaven knows & the tosser didn't even have the decency to stop & apologise. Scariest moment I've ever had on my bike  Guess it wasn't my time to go?




Blimey. Close call. Glad you survived and got the ton done.


----------



## Soltydog (30 Oct 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey. Close call. Glad you survived and got the ton done.



Too close mate! I saw he was cutting the corner & thought 'he' was going to leave me room, but just kept coming across the road. I'm thinking surely 'he's' seen me, but guess 'he' never did  No excuses for it there either, flat as a pancake, no hedges & I'm not exactly small at 6'5" & 16 stone


----------



## tatr (30 Oct 2016)

It seems wrong to like your posts in this case


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Nov 2016)

November done, in rather exalted company. (Casual name dropping mode) Oh, I popped out for a ride ride with Steve and Kajsa yesterday (/name dropping). 





Steve Abraham and Kajsa Tylen

A really nice group ride which was organised by a nice lady called Deborah I think.


----------



## rb58 (6 Nov 2016)

November nailed. Top day mingling and drafting the veteran cars on the annual London to Brighton run. Bumped into @ianrauk and a bunch of other CycleChatters along the way. I only went as far as Handcross before heading East and dashing for home before the rain arrived. I made it with plenty of time to spare.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Nov 2016)

Novembers qualifying ride all done and dusted. Down to Brighton following the Vintage Vehicle Rally, and back. Mini report *HERE*

One more month to go


----------



## Trickedem (6 Nov 2016)

Got out early this morning just after 7am. Cycled out onto the Hoo Penisular, every time I follow this route I realise just how nice it is. Empty roads and big skies. The headwind was tough and freezing cold when I turned West, but I just put my head down and got on with it. I got to Polhill at 45miles in time to take part in my local CTC hill climb. A different sort of half way stop, but the homemade cakes were excellent. I then headed up to Ide Hill, then along the weald to Yalding and up my least favourite hill, Red Hill. I only ever seem to climb this when I am knackered, hence my dislike. Heavy rain was forecast for 1.30pm, but fortunately this held off and I only had about 20 mins as I was finishing the ride. Very cold all day, but nice to get another month under my belt.

https://www.strava.com/activities/767963140


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Nov 2016)

November done, one more month to go for the hat trick 

Ride details posted in the your ride today thread ans Strava link for those to want to see the brilliant route I did 

https://www.strava.com/activities/774407129


----------



## HLaB (13 Nov 2016)

I'll wait till my brain unfry's before I type it up but thats this month's done. One bottle certainly wasn't enough today I had to drop the pace quite a bit to make sure I made it but it was quite a nice day so I didn't mind


----------



## StuAff (13 Nov 2016)

Somewhat later than planned (was intending to do it back on the 3rd, or failing that the veteran car run, possibly both, but my digestive system decided to malfunction for a few days), done and dusted. Just for a change, went to Whitchurch (NW wind, so headed into it). Tailwind not terribly helpful on the return, a bit slower than usual, but never mind...


----------



## Aravis (14 Nov 2016)

November is done, also a little later than intended. Friday or Sunday would've been pleasanter. It really felt as though I was ploughing a lone furrow today.

Saying "done and dusted", as others have done, would have been apposite. I'll elaborate further in _Your ride today...._


----------



## Aravis (15 Nov 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> While I was riding at the weekend I came up with a brilliant/stupid idea for a history challenge for next year.
> 
> For my first century next year I could do a route that visits a site associated with the first century (something Roman probably), and same for my second (Roman again I expect) and so on. For my ninth century I could go to Winchester to see the statue of Alfred the Great, 11th I could go to Battle...
> 
> ...


Is it the intention that all century rides are included, not just the first of the month? It seems like a nice idea, if a little contrived. When you get to around the 12th it's going to get a lot easier since you can always stop for lunch at a pub reputed to have been built at the right time.

I glanced at your post this morning just before going out for a couple of hours. I'd misinterpreted it completely and composed a response in my head to an altogether different proposal. It seems a shame to let that go to waste now. I thought you were talking about emulating some feature of your personal first century in your first 100+ ride of the year, and so on (in which case stopping at 21 makes no sense - had I read your post at all?). Anyway, my first century was 148 miles from Cheddar to Harpenden in 1982, including sections of road which are now part of the M25. Cheese sandwiches for lunch? The second was Bristol to Plymouth on a scorchingly hot day the following year, almost exclusively on the A38 (shudder). I could toast that one with a G&T in the evening. My third century was from Kyle of Lochalsh to Gairloch, with a bit of backtracking in the middle to boost the mileage which I certainly couldn't reproduce, and here I'm struggling. The most relevant thing I can think of is to find someone called Cathy to ride with me...

Thereafter my memory of events becomes patchier, and when I get to century number 10 I have no recollection whatsoever.


----------



## Aravis (16 Nov 2016)

While I was riding on Monday I also had an idea for an alternate challenge, somewhat more prosaic perhaps. Each month you need to record a ride longer than one from the previous month, the idea being, I suppose, to maximise the total of the 12 rides combined.

Clearly you are limited by the maximum distance you are able to ride in December. If the challenge is restricted to centuries, the shortest possible for December is 111. You'd probably want to establish more than one sequence through the year to give yourself options in the last few months.

This year I would have failed the challenge in June, when I only recorded one ride which didn't fit with any of my possible sequences up to that time. One benefit of this variant would be to give value to rides which are neither the first nor the longest in any given month; I believe some of the monthly challenges other than the imperial century do this in other ways.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Nov 2016)

Aravis said:


> While I was riding on Monday I also had an idea for an alternate challenge, somewhat more prosaic perhaps. Each month you need to record a ride longer than one from the previous month, the idea being, I suppose, to maximise the total of the 12 rides combined.
> 
> Clearly you are limited by the maximum distance you are able to ride in December. If the challenge is restricted to centuries, the shortest possible for December is 111. You'd probably want to establish more than one sequence through the year to give yourself options in the last few months.
> 
> This year I would have failed the challenge in June, when I only recorded one ride which didn't fit with any of my possible sequences up to that time. One benefit of this variant would be to give value to rides which are neither the first nor the longest in any given month; I believe some of the monthly challenges other than the imperial century do this in other ways.



I'd have failed that February 

I've just checked how many imperials I've done this year, 17, did 22 last year but since I thought I'd only done 14 this year and I've deliberately reduced the mileage I'm quite happy.


----------



## tatr (20 Nov 2016)

November done yesterday in filthy weather. 2am start and 25 miles in freezing rain and I still enjoyed it. What's wrong with me


----------



## ianrauk (30 Nov 2016)

Well, this weekend is the first cycling weekend of December. On Saturday, myself, @rb58 and @Trickedem will be winging our way to Tiptree in Essex for brekkie and to hopefully complete the challenge for 2016.

I am hoping others in the challenge are heading out too.
I have some gold stars here that are ready to be given out 
So g'luck to those that are heading out this weekend, hopefully the weather Gods play nice for us all


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Well, this weekend is the first cycling weekend of December. On Saturday, myself, @rb58 and @Trickedem will be winging our way to Tiptree in Essex for brekkie and to hopefully complete the challenge for 2016.
> 
> I am hoping others in the challenge are heading out too.
> I have some gold stars here that are ready to be given out
> So g'luck to those that are heading out this weekend, hopefully the weather Gods play nice for us all



Can I make a request that you don't set next years challenge up until the end of December, I'd like to get this year finished before thinking about next year


----------



## Soltydog (30 Nov 2016)

All this talk of December rides & I've only got my November one done today. The forecast was for 6 degrees today, but at midday I was still having to contend with icy & frosty roads  Made it rather slow going at times & a rather long day. Think I need to go find a local Inn with a roaring open fire to help me thaw out  I'll get my write up done tomorrow & hopefully get my December ride done with more than 9 hours to spare  Only working 10 days in December, so hopefully plenty of opportunity to get out for a ton.


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Nov 2016)

I'm doing the 50km challenge and always plan to get it in during the first week of the month. It works really well, especially in October, November and December. 

But the weather is still remarkable. Its about 8 degrees in Denmark at the moment and my January 50km ride was in minus 12 degrees. Hopefully I will be doing my 50km on Friday.


----------



## Soltydog (30 Nov 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I'm doing the 50km challenge and always plan to get it in during the first week of the month. It works really well, especially in October, November and December.



I always plan to do it early, just things don't always go to plan


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Nov 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I'm doing the 50km challenge and always plan to get it in during the first week of the month. It works really well, especially in October, November and December.
> 
> But the weather is still remarkable. Its about 8 degrees in Denmark at the moment and my January 50km ride was in minus 12 degrees. Hopefully I will be doing my 50km on Friday.



Do you do them indoors or outdoors


----------



## tatr (30 Nov 2016)

Good luck all!

I'm going to be doing my December ride in Singapore at the end of the month.

No need for a weather forecast, it's rainy season over there. Downpours so heavy you can't see more than 5 yards, and temperatures so warm that you can't wear waterproofs.

As well as my gold star I'm expecting a swimming certificate.


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Dec 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Do you do them indoors or outdoors


Im a Yorkshireman. Where do you think I do them 

A quick dip in the Baltic half way round and Im champion.

Actually, I got to about 10km last January and stopped for a drink and my water bottle was like a brick. I stuffed it in my jacket and managed to get a sip every now and again. Denmark has a great cycle infrastructure but is certainly devoid of cafes or feed stops.

Tomorrow I am nipping over the border into Germany where I am sure I will have a bit more luck. Currywurst mit pommes frites, I hope.


----------



## Aravis (1 Dec 2016)

Entering December I have three cycling aspirations to be completed this month, and incredibly I already have official approval for two of them. The month of toil I've endured renovating our living room - sometimes involving plastering, painting, wallpapering, electrical modifications, tiling, and bike cleaning on the same day - seems to be bearing fruit at last.

Part 1 is scheduled for tomorrow. Heading up to Redditch and Bromsgrove, ending with a reprise of the excursion into the Malverns which I enjoyed so much last month. I should finish on 114 miles, the minimum required to contribute to the next Eddington number.

That is the theory.


----------



## Aravis (2 Dec 2016)

Circumstances weren't ideal, and I decided to leave out the Malverns loop. This was the first day this year when I've found myself seriously doubting that I could complete, but things perked up from about 45 miles onwards. I am now very, very tired. But at the end I could have carried on. I just didn't fancy the darkness today.

With a final ride of 103 miles, the challenge is complete. Yes!

https://www.strava.com/activities/791534601


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2016)

Congratulations @Aravis. For completing 2016's challenge and for being the first Cycle Chatter to do so this year.

Here you go, welcome to a very exclusive club.

_




Century A Month Challenge, 2016_


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Dec 2016)




----------



## ianrauk (3 Dec 2016)

Here you go @Supersuperleeds . Well done. Third year in a row.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Dec 2016)

A few more gold stars to give out today. Mr @rb58 and Mr @Trickedem. Oh yes. And not forgetting myself.
With today's ride to Tiptree and back, the three of us completed 6 years in a row of the challenge.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Dec 2016)

I also notice that @Racing roadkill has completed the challenge for 2016.
Well done. Here's your first gold star


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Dec 2016)

Done! Today I rode a horse




Full route here.

Now, when you design a route this way, without taking into account the local geography, you have to expect hills. For example each ear involves a lot of pointless climbing. So I knew what I was in for. Or so I thought. That was brutal! 2,400m of climbing. One nasty twisty climb after another. And hardly any really big ones that you can stop and feel proud of yourself at the top, you just have to plunge down a twisty descent on full brakes. No chance to get any rhythm. But I really enjoyed it. Until the sun set, anyway (bottom left foot), and struggling up hills in the dark with busy traffic is not so much fun, although I must say all drivers have been good ones today. It also got very cold.

I had excellent sausage and mash at the Chequers in Lamberhurst. Recommended.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Dec 2016)

Well done @Dogtrousers Nice looking horse outline, 

Another CC'er with a maiden Gold. Roll on next year.


----------



## StuAff (3 Dec 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Done! Today I rode a horse
> View attachment 153314
> 
> Full route here.
> ...


Nice art!


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Dec 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I also notice that @Racing roadkill has completed the challenge for 2016.
> Well done. Here's your first gold star


Cheers


----------



## redfalo (4 Dec 2016)

Job done for this year. Also chuffed that I managed to drag @Eddie_C into this madness. Bring on 2017!


----------



## HLaB (4 Dec 2016)

Well thats it done; I'll write something up once I sort these contact lenses out 

Hence I posted in the wrong thread before, I really must get off this sofa and take the left one out and my put my glasses on


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2016)

HLaB said:


> Well thats it done; I'll write something up once I sort these contact lenses out
> 
> Hence I posted in the wrong thread before, I really must get off this sofa and take the left one out and my put my glasses on




Well done chap. For someone at the start of the year said you didn't think you would do this years challenge.... the boy did good.
Well earned.


----------



## StuAff (11 Dec 2016)

Done, AFAIC. Was intending to ride to Salisbury, but got to Wickham having done 14 miles, stopped for a drink....and the bottle cages were empty. Oops....Back home for them, then back to Wickham, following my usual commute route to Eastleigh. Then Romsey, Winchester, Alresford, Hambledon and home. At a stop I paused then forgot to restart the Garmin. Missing bit, according to Plotaroute, 4.91 miles. Final Garmin total 95.06. Given my rear light had conked out and the front was on 'help, I have low power so I'm only flashing' mode, I didn't risk staying out and doing any more, particularly as dense fog was rolling in. I might do another ton this month to end any hairsplitting, I might not...


----------



## Soltydog (14 Dec 2016)

Got mine done today, had a short (12 mile) stint into the wind mid ride, which was forecast at 6mph, which really took it out of me & made the later part of the ride rather tough & the although the weather was fine today, the last few days left the roads in a bit of a state, was blathered in shite after only 15 miles & the chain was crunching towards the end  & then the Garmin file won't upload once home. Won't load onto Strava 'Bad file data' which I've had before, but won't even load on the Garmin Training Centre on the PC


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Dec 2016)

Soltydog said:


> Got mine done today, had a short (12 mile) stint into the wind mid ride, which was forecast at 6mph, which really took it out of me & made the later part of the ride rather tough & the although the weather was fine today, the last few days left the roads in a bit of a state, was blathered in shite after only 15 miles & the chain was crunching towards the end  & then the Garmin file won't upload once home. Won't load onto Strava 'Bad file data' which I've had before, but won't even load on the Garmin Training Centre on the PC


If it's not on Strava, it didn't happen. You'll have to do it again.


----------



## Soltydog (14 Dec 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> If it's not on Strava, it didn't happen. You'll have to do it again.


I'll set off straight away then


----------



## ianrauk (14 Dec 2016)

Soltydog said:


> Got mine done today, had a short (12 mile) stint into the wind mid ride, which was forecast at 6mph, which really took it out of me & made the later part of the ride rather tough & the although the weather was fine today, the last few days left the roads in a bit of a state, was blathered in shite after only 15 miles & the chain was crunching towards the end  & then the Garmin file won't upload once home. Won't load onto Strava 'Bad file data' which I've had before, but won't even load on the Garmin Training Centre on the PC




Nice one Soltydog.

Here you go





See you in 2017


----------



## Soltydog (15 Dec 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Nice one Soltydog.
> 
> Here you go
> 
> ...



Cheers Ian. Not sure you'll see me on this challenge, last couple of months I've found tough, but get a nice day in January when I'm off work & we'll see 
But hoping to get out on one of the Fridays rides this year, so may see you there


----------



## StuAff (15 Dec 2016)

Ahem...(not being presumptuous by adding it myself!)...


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2016)

StuAff said:


> Ahem...(not being presumptuous by adding it myself!)...




Ooops, sorry mate.
Here you go





And just for you


----------



## Eddie_C (15 Dec 2016)

StuAff said:


> Ahem...(not being presumptuous by adding it myself!)...


Likewise...


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2016)

Eddie_C said:


> Likewise...




Sorry, Ed.. you didn't say you had completed the challenge. 

Here you go Squire


----------



## ianrauk (26 Dec 2016)

So 2016 is coming to a close. 
As of today, 12 people have completed the 2016 challenge, the same number of riders as 2015. 
4 of 2016's riders gaining maiden Gold stars.

It's only a few days until 2017's challenge starts. So I have posted up the thread for the 2017 challenge *HERE*.

Good luck to all those that enter and hopefully see some of you on the road.


----------



## StuAff (26 Dec 2016)

ianrauk said:


> So 2016 is coming to a close.
> As of today, 12 people have completed the 2016 challenge, the same number of riders as 2015.
> 4 of 2016's riders gaining maiden Gold stars.
> 
> ...


Thinking about it already....


----------



## ianrauk (26 Dec 2016)

StuAff said:


> Thinking about it already....




I bet you are. Some new eastern routes methinks


----------



## StuAff (26 Dec 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I bet you are. Some new eastern routes methinks


Whatever gave you that idea?


----------



## ianrauk (26 Dec 2016)

StuAff said:


> Whatever gave you that idea?




As Simon always used to say. A ride needs a good ending.


----------



## StuAff (26 Dec 2016)

ianrauk said:


> As Simon always used to say. A ride needs a good ending.


He did indeed. I like the beginning and middle to be good too though!


----------



## tatr (27 Dec 2016)

I should get my last 2016 ride done tomorrow.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Dec 2016)

tatr said:


> I should get my last 2016 ride done tomorrow.


Good luck. It's very frosty this morning here. Hope more favourable conditions for you for tomorrow.


----------



## tatr (28 Dec 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Good luck. It's very frosty this morning here. Hope more favourable conditions for you for tomorrow.



After two unseasonably dry days when I couldn't go out, I did my final ride in the rain today. It started to clear up at about mile 70 but that just meant when the construction lorries sprayed me with liquid mud there was no rain to wash it off.

But - all done! And teh tarik, curry puffs, and char siu rice make great mid-ride snacks. Beer at £10/pint discourages unhealthy options 

Will upload a ride report when I've finished drying out :-)


----------



## ianrauk (29 Dec 2016)

Well done @tatr .

Can you update the challenge thread with both your November and December rides. I have had the thread unpinned so save you looking for it, it's *HERE*

And for your efforts...


----------



## tatr (30 Dec 2016)

Update done. Thanks for running the challenge this year!

This year I rode 1,859 miles just on challenge rides, added 16 to my Eddington number, and really appreciated the excuse to get out of the house once a month :-)


----------



## ianrauk (30 Dec 2016)

With @tatr completing this years challenge...in spectacular style with a loop of Singapore, that takes us to 13 completed riders. A new record.

Scores on the doors.
2008 - 5
2009 - 3
2010 - 2
2011 - 5
2012 - 5
2013 - 7
2014 - 7
2015 - 12
2016 - 13


----------



## StuAff (30 Dec 2016)

ianrauk said:


> With @tatr completing this years challenge...in spectacular stle with a loop of Singapore, that takes us to 13 completed riders. A new record.
> 
> Scores on the doors.
> 2008 - 5
> ...


Er, 2017 starts on Sunday I think......


----------



## ianrauk (30 Dec 2016)

StuAff said:


> Er, 2017 starts on Sunday I think......




Doh, getting carried away. Fixed.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Dec 2016)

I'd just like to say that since I came to the party more people have turned up each year


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Dec 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'd just like to say that the only reason I did it was to be like @Supersuperleeds



Do we have a sarky git smiley?


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2017)

Well that's January's challenge out of the way for myself and @Trickedem. A undulating ride through some of the Garden Of England's best country lanes. It was very cold out there but the sun shone for the whole ride which made for very pleasant riding.

We're on our way to star # 7


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2017)

A few pics from the day


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jan 2017)

Over the last few months a certain @Supersuperleeds has been gentlely persuading me to give the Imperial challenge a go . So to stop the nagging I'm in . Jan ride about to be posted


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> Over the last few months a certain @Supersuperleeds has been gentlely persuading me to give the Imperial challenge a go . So to stop the nagging I'm in . Jan ride about to be posted



Well done chap, You are also top of the mycyclinglog group as well 

We need to try and do a few 100 milers together this year. What you doing Saturday


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Well done chap, You are also top of the mycyclinglog group as well
> 
> We need to try and do a few 100 milers together this year. What you doing Saturday


Yes I had noticed my cyclelog  making the most of it I won't be there for long .
A bit of company would be nice Now Ive committed we will see how to goes Saturday I'm washing my hair


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> Over the last few months a certain @Supersuperleeds has been gentlely persuading me to give the Imperial challenge a go . So to stop the nagging I'm in . Jan ride about to be posted




Welcome aboard good ship Imperial.


----------



## Aravis (3 Jan 2017)

No ice tomorrow, and no more than a moderate breeze, so I'm hoping to give it a go. The plan is Forest of Dean, a lesser known section of the river Wye, Malverns, Upton on Severn and Eckington Bridge on the river Avon. Foreign lands to most on this thread sadly, but maybe that will change.

Good luck to everyone in 2017.


----------



## Aravis (4 Jan 2017)

A pass was granted, so off I went. I'm not sure what the price will be in the end though.

I've updated the log. There were definitely some things worth reporting (all good) but I'm thinking that _Your ride today...._ might be a better place for a write-up because you tend to get more likes there. Hope I don't live to regret that!

In fairness, I think there is some sense in this, because most of the stuff that gets written (by me certainly) about individual qualifying rides is just as likely to be interesting to those outside the challenge.


----------



## rb58 (4 Jan 2017)

I find solo rides hard work, and today was no exception. They lied when they said it wouldn't rain, and it felt very cold. But it was the wind which made it really tough, especially the middle third of the ride when I was along the coast. But, having said all that, 100.4 miles for the day. At an average speed that Team Slow would be proud of - 14.14mph. That's January nailed. And I am knackered.


----------



## Aravis (5 Jan 2017)

I was so tired yesterday, I'm amazed I was able to be as coherent as I seem to have been. Anyway, it's at bit late for _Your ride today...._ now, so I'll post a few pictures here.

Here's the river Wye looking north-west towards Fownhope, a couple of miles below its confluence with the river Lugg, which is where I left it:






Sadly I wasn't equipped to photograph the kingfishers. A little later, after climbing the Malverns at Hollybush, there is an expansive view across the Severn Valley towards the distant Cotswolds, to which this picture barely does justice:






Bredon Hill, about 12 miles away, is the imposing bulk on the left horizon.

And finally, the reason why Upton-upon-Severn so often features on my rides. One of my speculative designs for a 200-miler visits it three times:






It's also a very pleasant little riverside town. Notice the CTC "cyclists welcome" sign on the wall in the background. Not that I've ever checked out what's on offer, but I've seen plenty of cyclists doing so.

Having picked a day which promised to be ice free, I was surprised to pass along two valleys the Forest of Dean which were still completely ice-bound. The temperature profile in Garmin Connect confirms a sudden drop of 5°C, and an equally abrupt return to the previous level before dropping again. I presume it was a case of cold, heavy air becoming trapped in a deep valley and being unable to escape. Quite an eye-opener really - it's common enough to see icy ponds and puddles hanging around for some time after the weather has warmed, but this was on a totally different scale.

Did I say I was completely knackered? A good start none the less. January is done, and there's and plenty to look forward to.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jan 2017)

First month of 2017 done. I had planned to do a double metric, but rear gear cable snapped at 91 miles, luckily the direct route home was pretty much downhill, got home on 112 miles, gave the bike a quick clean and did another 2 miles to LBS and back, couldn't be arsed to go do the other 11 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/824186326


----------



## 13 rider (7 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> First month of 2017 done. I had planned to do a double metric, but rear gear cable snapped at 91 miles, luckily the direct route home was pretty much downhill, got home on 112 miles, gave the bike a quick clean and did another 2 miles to LBS and back, couldn't be arsed to go do the other 11 miles.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/824186326


Good to see you having a go at the challenge this year . Apparently your now top in MyCyclingLog cycle chat group !. 
I noticed your second ride on strava and thought that's to Webster's .
Did the cable snap under the extra cake weight after nice pies .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> Good to see you having a go at the challenge this year . Apparently your now top in MyCyclingLog cycle chat group !.
> I noticed your second ride on strava and thought that's to Webster's .
> Did the cable snap under the extra cake weight after nice pies .



Snapped just as I was coming up to Nice Pies.


----------



## HLaB (7 Jan 2017)

That's Jan done for me too, I'll update the challenge page later


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2017)

January's qualifying rides are coming in thick and fast. Great to see,
A big welcome to yet another debutante to the challenge. Fellow Friday and all round good chap @sagefly.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Jan 2017)

Can I come and play too?

102 miles clocked up yesterday in good conditions for the time of year so I'd like to give the imperial challenge another go. The ride report is here.


----------



## StuAff (8 Jan 2017)

A week into the new year and I'm still late to the party  Up and running, with that old favourite, Brighton and back. Misty and damp early in the morning, and again in the evening, but otherwise pretty much perfect conditions.


----------



## Edwardoka (8 Jan 2017)

Congratulations to everyone who got their 2016 star 

I _may_ be joining in again this time round as some short-term objectives for training are badly needed - my medum-term (think end of July) training goal is too big to comprehend 

Hopefully I won't repeat my 2015 strategy of getting rides in at the last possible moment, but it is me we're talking about 
I suppose at least I might inject a bit of last minute drama...


----------



## HLaB (10 Jan 2017)

HLaB said:


> That's Jan done for me too, I'll update the challenge page later


7January a brief summary - Led out the DCC Bun Run for 25 miles in under grey murky skies but just when the sun was coming back as I was meeting someone I had to double back into that murk. Thought I was running close to time and went quite hard but lol I got there about 5 mins before the other person 
We went up into the hills for a bit and eventually the sun came out over Gleneagles





Maybe we should have stayed there  but we went back over the hills into the murk but then again the cafe was waiting 




We chatted and stayed in the cafe a bit long and light was fading and by the time I got back to the meet point light was fading and I still had at least 21 solo miles still to go. Now I could have went the flat way back and been about 8 miles short and done laps of the flat mile long road close to home under the streetlights but thats boring so I decided to head up the rural Saline Hill, within 20mins it was a peasouper and 20mins later it was pitch black 


https://www.relive.cc/view/826811010


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jan 2017)

HLaB said:


> 7January a brief summary - Led out the DCC Bun Run for 25 miles in under grey murky skies but just when the sun was coming back as I was meeting someone I had to double back into that murk. Thought I was running close to time and went quite hard but lol I got there about 5 mins before the other person
> We went up into the hills for a bit and eventually the sun came out over Gleneagles
> View attachment 156780
> 
> ...



I thought you must have gone back up North, no way you can do the climbing you've been doing on Strava around Peterborough


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jan 2017)

If it's outside, part of a ride and doesn't include a pit stop at home then I would say it's fine.


----------



## Soltydog (16 Jan 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I don't think I could stomach a whole ton on the track. It would get too boring. And I think they might get the shepherd's crook out and hoik me off the track and boot me out before I'd finished.



I have a nice 50 mile loop, but don't think I could do that twice for a ton ride as I'd find it too boring  I'd like to have a ride on the track to see how long I could last before getting bored  Reckon its just above the turbo trainer on the boredom scale 

Hoping to get out for my qualifier on Thursday & if I fail that could be it for this month/year  Had a bit of chest pain this last week, but it's on the rhs so shouldn't be anything to worry about


----------



## Soltydog (19 Jan 2017)

I'm in for another year  Got my first ton of the year done today. You'd think they would get easier the more you do, but the last few have just seemed to get harder & harder. Could have easily binned it at the halfway point today, but glad I didn't. & either my HRM is on the blink again, or I need to see a doctor ASAP


----------



## Soltydog (24 Jan 2017)

I've noticed the Friday's ride list is now up for this year, I may be able to do the London - Southend on 10th March, but I believe it's only a short one, will anyone be doing that & riding back to London to get the ton in?

The weekend of the York - Hull I'm due to be working, but reckon I'll be fine just booking Saturday off, should make York for midnight after work on Friday  & then ride home from Hull to make the 100 miles

ps if the weather is bad I'll probably cry off the London ride


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2017)

Soltydog said:


> I've noticed the Friday's ride list is now up for this year, I may be able to do the London - Southend on 10th March, but I believe it's only a short one, will anyone be doing that & riding back to London to get the ton in?
> 
> The weekend of the York - Hull I'm due to be working, but reckon I'll be fine just booking Saturday off, should make York for midnight after work on Friday  & then ride home from Hull to make the 100 miles
> 
> ps if the weather is bad I'll probably cry off the London ride




Always ride back on the FNR's. It's a tradition 
Happy to lead you back to the smoke.. or to Dartford at least. If you have a gps be happy to make a route for you outlining where you want to get to. 

Be good to meet you.


----------



## martint235 (24 Jan 2017)

Soltydog said:


> I've noticed the Friday's ride list is now up for this year, I may be able to do the London - Southend on 10th March, but I believe it's only a short one, will anyone be doing that & riding back to London to get the ton in?
> 
> The weekend of the York - Hull I'm due to be working, but reckon I'll be fine just booking Saturday off, should make York for midnight after work on Friday  & then ride home from Hull to make the 100 miles
> 
> ps if the weather is bad I'll probably cry off the London ride


I'm not sure to be honest. I've always ridden up to London and then peeled off at Dartford on the Saturday. It will be pretty close to a ton though and if it does fall short a lap of Hyde Park should sort it


----------



## Soltydog (24 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Always ride back on the FNR's. It's a tradition
> Happy to lead you back to the smoke.. or to Dartford at least. If you have a gps be happy to make a route for you outlining where you want to get to.
> 
> Be good to meet you.



Cheers. I do have an old Garmin that I could use to find my way back with a plotted route.


----------



## tatr (27 Jan 2017)

I'm out of the challenge for this year. Kitchen works, baby, etc mean I'm going to fail to get a January ride in.

Roll on 2018.


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Jan 2017)

I went out today to see how I got on. Very badly indeed!
At one point I had this post written in my head simply as: "I DON'T LIKE THIS CHALLENGE WHY WOULD ANYONE DO THIS?"
100.9 miles. Lap of Inverclyde followed by some truly loathesome bimbling to make up the distance.

Ride Report to follow - I hope February's qualifying ride is easier...


----------



## 13 rider (4 Feb 2017)

Februarys in the bag pretty similar route to Januarys but knowing the route I added the miles at the beginning instead of searching for them at the end .Paced this one much better despite starting slower was 10 mins quicker and still felt ok despite a headwind most of the way home . Worker the milage so got to cafe with 75 miles in the bag and thats 25 miles from home.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Feb 2017)

13 rider said:


> Februarys in the bag pretty similar route to Januarys but knowing the route I added the miles at the beginning instead of searching for them at the end .Paced this one much better despite starting slower was 10 mins quicker and still felt ok despite a headwind most of the way home . Worker the milage so got to cafe with 75 miles in the bag and thats 25 miles from home.



Phil, on the thread to record your rides you need to edit your original post rather than add a new post every month. I don't mind but the Chief Super might bollock you


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Phil, on the thread to record your rides you need to edit your original post rather than add a new post every month. I don't mind but the Chief Super might bollock you




Thanks for the heads up 

Yes. @13 rider please edit your first entry with your latest ride and delete the 2 latest (1 duplicate posts). If you can't delete please pm one of the mods to do for you.
Cheers.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Feb 2017)

I'm just fishing for extra likes 
Sorry consider myself scolded I won't do it again


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Feb 2017)

13 rider said:


> I'm just fishing for extra likes
> Sorry consider myself scolded I won't do it again



We all get at least one bollocking in our first year, it's part of the initiation


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Feb 2017)

Got my February century in yesterday. Harder work than I expected and not helped by having to do quite a few miles very slowly on black ice.

Off to update the challenge thread now.


----------



## rb58 (5 Feb 2017)

February nailed. Bike cleaned. Lovely Kent loop invented by that @Trickedem . In the company of said @Trickedem and @ianrauk . Brunch was at Headcorn aerodrome where the cafe was full of people waiting their turn to skydive. Not a smile amongst them. They need to buy a bike. Highlight of the day was the new lambs wearing their plastic bag coats. All ready for the oven, like.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Feb 2017)

13 rider said:


> Februarys in the bag pretty similar route to Januarys but knowing the route I added the miles at the beginning instead of searching for them at the end .Paced this one much better despite starting slower was 10 mins quicker and still felt ok despite a headwind most of the way home . Worker the milage so got to cafe with 75 miles in the bag and thats 25 miles from home.



Just had a look at your route and I am going to shamelessly nick a large chunk of it


----------



## 13 rider (5 Feb 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just had a look at your route and I am going to shamelessly nick a large chunk of it


Get of my land 
The vale is flatish but the wind can play havoc as its abit exposed . Some of the roads the other side of the A52 are truely awful surface wise . Cafe was Dove Cottage I mentioned to you by the canal between Stathern and Plunger . The only problem with the vale is you have to climb out of it somewhere no way round that


----------



## HLaB (5 Feb 2017)

That's me got my Feb Ton in, I'll write it up when I'm finished my tea


----------



## Trickedem (5 Feb 2017)

rb58 said:


> February nailed. Bike cleaned. Lovely Kent loop invented by that @Trickedem . In the company of said @Trickedem and @ianrauk . Brunch was at Headcorn aerodrome where the cafe was full of people waiting their turn to skydive. Not a smile amongst them. They need to buy a bike. Highlight of the day was the new lambs wearing their plastic bag coats. All ready for the oven, like.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> February done. London to Marton near Coventry with @Eddie_C
> 
> Not my greatest ride. Struggled a bit more than I expected, and had to spend a lot of time clinging to Eddie's wheel.




If the weather was anything near like what it was today down in the South East then a mahoosive congrats for doing the ride and completing it. A braver man then I.


----------



## StuAff (11 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> If the weather was anything near like what it was today down in the South East then a mahoosive congrats for doing the ride and completing it. A braver man then I.


+1. Was bad enough doing a ten mile round trip on the scooter. Chapeau! Forecast looking rather better- i.e. warmer- next weekend...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Feb 2017)

StuAff said:


> +1. Was bad enough doing a ten mile round trip on the scooter. Chapeau! Forecast looking rather better- i.e. warmer- next weekend...



I hope so as I'm planning on doing mine next weekend.


----------



## sagefly (16 Feb 2017)

Anyone in around London planning a 100 miler on Sunday?


----------



## Soltydog (17 Feb 2017)

Got mine done today. Great weather for Feb, but still some shitty roads which caused a bit of mudguard rub & my bottom bracket developed a 'clunk' approaching 90 miles, but made the full ton. Reckon it'll need replacing though


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Feb 2017)

Feb done. 108 misty miles was nice getting off the commuting bike and onto the road bike.


----------



## StuAff (19 Feb 2017)

February done. A nice relaxing 5,000ft of climbing (overall) & 57 miles into a headwind to Salisbury (deliberately a long way round, it's only 46 or so by the most direct route) then home via the A30 & A27 (I'm not familiar with that road much, oh no...apart from commuting on it every day!). The climbs in Southampton are much easier with 125cc....


----------



## Edwardoka (20 Feb 2017)

Tried on Saturday. Bailed at mile 77. Next weekend it is


----------



## ianrauk (20 Feb 2017)

Edwardoka said:


> Tried on Saturday. Bailed at mile 77. Next weekend it is




Sorry to hear that. What happened?


----------



## Edwardoka (20 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Sorry to hear that. What happened?


Simply overreached with my route. Followed NCN7 from Glasgow to Callander, had planned to continue on to Pitlochry or Dunkeld, could have kept going but there's a pretty technical off-road stretch between Callander and Killin that I didn't fancy trying in gathering gloom, especially with no phone signal.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Feb 2017)

Edwardoka said:


> Simply overreached with my route. Followed NCN7 from Glasgow to Callander, had planned to continue on to Pitlochry or Dunkeld, could have kept going but there's a pretty technical off-road stretch between Callander and Killin that I didn't fancy trying in gathering gloom, especially with no phone signal.




Fair enough. best be safe then sorry.

No pressure, but you're the last of the challengers to do February's ride . G'luck for next weekend.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2017)

@Edwardoka , did you get your ride done? I'm hoping so.


----------



## Edwardoka (27 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> @Edwardoka , did you get your ride done? I'm hoping so.


No, I tried on Sunday but the weather was atrocious, I was soaked through after 15 miles and had no option but to scratch. Everything is set up for a do-or-die attempt tomorrow. Hopefully the weather will be better


----------



## StuAff (27 Feb 2017)

Edwardoka said:


> No, I tried on Sunday but the weather was atrocious, I was soaked through after 15 miles and had no option but to scratch. Everything is set up for a do-or-die attempt tomorrow. Hopefully the weather will be better


Fingers metaphorically crossed.


----------



## rb58 (28 Feb 2017)

Edwardoka said:


> No, I tried on Sunday but the weather was atrocious, I was soaked through after 15 miles and had no option but to scratch. Everything is set up for a do-or-die attempt tomorrow. Hopefully the weather will be better


Good luck!!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Mar 2017)

@Edwardoka (holds fingers crossed)


----------



## Edwardoka (1 Mar 2017)

Snatched victory from the jaws of defeat. 105 miles to Gretna. Ride report to follow...


----------



## Aravis (1 Mar 2017)

Great news Edwardoka.

I had a glance at the Met Office forecast for Saturday, mainly to see what Steve Abraham might be facing, and noticed that it could be one of those celebrated days when the wind reverses direction around midday. Depends where you are, of course; at the moment my part of the world seems the most favoured, but that could well change.

I do appreciate that South Easterly AM, North Westerly PM isn't helpful for everyone.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Mar 2017)

Edwardoka said:


> Snatched victory from the jaws of defeat. 105 miles to Gretna. Ride report to follow...


----------



## ianrauk (1 Mar 2017)

excellent news.
19 Starters, 19 still in.


----------



## Soltydog (1 Mar 2017)

Edwardoka said:


> Snatched victory from the jaws of defeat. 105 miles to Gretna. Ride report to follow...



Great news bud! Don't leave it so late next time would be my advice  although I've left it till last day occasionally & be hampered by weather


----------



## Edwardoka (2 Mar 2017)

Soltydog said:


> Great news bud! Don't leave it so late next time would be my advice  although I've left it till last day occasionally & be hampered by weather


I got caught out by that in 2015 - I've still not really gotten over it! 
This was my third attempt this month


----------



## ianrauk (2 Mar 2017)

Edwardoka said:


> I got caught out by that in 2015 - I've still not really gotten over it!
> This was my third attempt this month


Yup. Get the ride in very early if possible. The good news is that the weather from now on should be getting a bit better for longer rides.


----------



## Edwardoka (2 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Yup. Get the ride in very early if possible. The good news is that the weather from now on should be getting a bit better for longer rides.


30 seconds after I read this post it started chucking it down here...


----------



## 13 rider (3 Mar 2017)

Edwardoka said:


> Snatched victory from the jaws of defeat. 105 miles to Gretna. Ride report to follow...


Well done . Hopefully the weather will improve for you from now on . I don't think us further south quite appreciate the wether you face right up there


----------



## Edwardoka (3 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> Well done . Hopefully the weather will improve for you from now on . I don't think us further south quite appreciate the wether you face right up there


Thanks, although I'm probably exaggerating somewhat!

@HLaB can tell you that it's not really all that bad, although it's a rare day when it isn't raining in the west, it was a lot drier (and colder) when I lived on the east coast. Need to find a happy medium. Maybe Tenerife


----------



## 13 rider (4 Mar 2017)

March done and dusted 104.7 miles .A bit more of a loop to the vale of Belvoir and back bit more climbing than the last 2 .1000 ft extra elevation and I felt it coming back into a headwind . Moving time 6.42 average speed bit slower for some reason 15.6 mph


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> March done and dusted 104.7 miles .A bit more of a loop to the vale of Belvoir and back bit more climbing than the last 2 .1000 ft extra elevation and I felt it coming back into a headwind . Moving time 6.42 average speed bit slower for some reason 15.6 mph



You are making it look too easy.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Mar 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You are making it look too easy.


 That one wasn't easy I feeling it now feet up for the rest of the night


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Mar 2017)

Got mine done too. Roughly the reverse of the January ride which gave me nearly 50 miles with a brisk tailwind  but also 30 miles with a horrible headwind .

102.79 miles at 13.4 mph moving average (quite happy with that ). Write up to follow soon.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Mar 2017)

Myself, @rb58 and @Trickedem also did our March qualifying ride today. A rather hilly up and down route to Hoo Peninsular. The legs are certainly feeling it. The ride was not without incident either.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Mar 2017)

A way to look at it is that once everyone's done their March ride. That's a quarter of the year done.


----------



## Aravis (4 Mar 2017)

A popular day it seems. Riding with Steve in spirit perhaps.

Revisited a wonderful road today which loops around the back of the Sugar Loaf near Abergavenny. A kind of mountain road in miniature, but with little of the pain. The biggest climbing day Strava has awarded me so far, and 121.14 miles. Yes, I'm very tired too!

Once again, the 4th of the month. It would be kind of cool to maintain that throughout the year.

I try to do a proper write-up while it's still "Today's Ride".


----------



## Trickedem (5 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Myself, @rb58 and @Trickedem also did our March qualifying ride today. A rather hilly up and down route to Hoo Peninsular. The legs are certainly feeling it. The ride was not without incident either.


Carter's Hill was a beast. The descent to Seal was sublime. We also had the pleasure of going down Knatts Valley. Which has to be one of the nicest roads in Kent.


----------



## Edwardoka (11 Mar 2017)

I have a question regarding the rules of the challenge. Does it need to be a contiguous century or can it be broken up by ferry trips? I'm struggling to come up with routes that aren't either retreads or heavily urbanised, and I don't have the option of driving somewhere nice, riding and driving home.

Adding ferries to the mix would give me far greater flexibility, although I understand that it might go against the spirit of the thing.


----------



## Soltydog (11 Mar 2017)

Edwardoka said:


> I have a question regarding the rules of the challenge. Does it need to be a contiguous century or can it be broken up by ferry trips? I'm struggling to come up with routes that aren't either retreads or heavily urbanised, and I don't have the option of driving somewhere nice, riding and driving home.
> 
> Adding ferries to the mix would give me far greater flexibility, although I understand that it might go against the spirit of the thing.



Probably depends on the length of the ferry trip. I did one a couple of years ago that was broken by a 1 hour train journey


----------



## HLaB (11 Mar 2017)

Edwardoka said:


> I have a question regarding the rules of the challenge. Does it need to be a contiguous century or can it be broken up by ferry trips? I'm struggling to come up with routes that aren't either retreads or heavily urbanised, and I don't have the option of driving somewhere nice, riding and driving home.
> 
> Adding ferries to the mix would give me far greater flexibility, although I understand that it might go against the spirit of the thing.


If it all within the day for me its fair game


----------



## HLaB (11 Mar 2017)

Well that March done, a heavy cold made it a bit of a drag but I decided to get it out of the way View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13344898


----------



## 13 rider (11 Mar 2017)

Edwardoka said:


> I have a question regarding the rules of the challenge. Does it need to be a contiguous century or can it be broken up by ferry trips? I'm struggling to come up with routes that aren't either retreads or heavily urbanised, and I don't have the option of driving somewhere nice, riding and driving home.
> 
> Adding ferries to the mix would give me far greater flexibility, although I understand that it might go against the spirit of the thing.


I can't see a problem with that . After all if you stop for a cafe stop or two the ride still counts


----------



## ianrauk (11 Mar 2017)

Edwardoka said:


> I have a question regarding the rules of the challenge. Does it need to be a contiguous century or can it be broken up by ferry trips? I'm struggling to come up with routes that aren't either retreads or heavily urbanised, and I don't have the option of driving somewhere nice, riding and driving home.
> 
> Adding ferries to the mix would give me far greater flexibility, although I understand that it might go against the spirit of the thing.


If its a ride in one day then that's fine. As @13rider says. It's just the same as if you were in a cafe for an hour. Where we do draw the line is counting 2 rides separated, for example, a days work, then that's different.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Mar 2017)

Me and @tallliman and @Supersuperleeds are planning a ride to Lincoln then catching the train back . Me and @Supersuperleeds were discussing if after catching the train did the miles station to home count as the same ride . As we will already have a century in it didn't matter but we both came to the conclusion that it would be 2 rides due to the length of the train journey about 1.5 hrs . But we could both cold see why other people would want to count it .I suppose there will always be grey areas


----------



## ianrauk (12 Mar 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> My Jan 1 ride would have been ineligible as I had to return home to pick up the pump I'd forgotten. I was preparing to grumble about this but as it happened I had to abandon before 100 miles with a split sidewall.



I wouldn't have grumbled about it. In circumstances like that then I would say it's fine.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Mar 2017)

I did my March ride yesterday, 114 miles in total, thanks to @13 rider for the company, made the ride after the cafe stop much easier.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> If its a ride in one day then that's fine. As @13rider says. It's just the same as if you were in a cafe for an hour. Where we do draw the line is counting 2 rides separated, for example, a days work, then that's different.



What about if I go to work in between but don't work


----------



## martint235 (14 Mar 2017)

March done, a quick run down to Whitstable with @ianrauk rather than go to work. Not as warm as advertised but pleasant all the same. Tailwind in meant breakfast by 10.30 but the headwind on the way home made us work a bit.


----------



## StuAff (14 Mar 2017)

March done today as well. Another Hampshire loop variation. Bit sluggish on the outward leg- Sustrans paths aren't that clever even on a gravel bike- but done and dusted. Wind looking rather lighter tomorrow, never mind...


----------



## Soltydog (15 Mar 2017)

March ride done today, a beautiful day for it  Even had my shorts on for the first time this year. It was just a gentle breeze in most places, although I did venture on to the edge of the Wolds & it was a bit exposed & breezy at times, was knackered after about 40 miles, but after lunch & a bit warmer weather I got a good second wind


----------



## Edwardoka (26 Mar 2017)

March done. Leaving it to the last moment? _Moi?
_
Overland to Dunoon. Made a couple of routing errors that cost me a lot of time and energy. Freewheel on its last legs too, it seems.

Now if you'll excuse me I need to go throw up a Haribo-flavoured rainbow.


----------



## Eddie_C (31 Mar 2017)

Afraid I'm out for this year. Had to leave it until Wednesday and ran out of time on the day.

Hope to try again in the New Year. Best of luck to those still in the Challenge.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Mar 2017)

Bad luck Ed. See you soon.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Apr 2017)

April's done in the company of @Supersuperleeds and @tallliman 105 miles leicester to Lincoln and train back then another 8 home


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Apr 2017)

as per @13 rider but I did 118 miles Leicester to Lincoln and another 15 home for a double metric 

Will update thread and put details on the your ride today thread later as I'm burning the tea 

Big thanks to @tallliman for organising a great day.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Apr 2017)

Well that's April's qualifying ride done and dusted. 105 miles. Down to Brighton and back with Ross and Alex.
Lovely day for it.


----------



## HLaB (2 Apr 2017)

Well thats April done amazingly comfortable on half a bottle I lost it on the cobbles after about 50miles of a total of a 110miles (may have been more but I forgot to restart the garmin) but with a bit of a rehydration break before the last three miles 






The Event


----------



## Aravis (2 Apr 2017)

To everyone who was able to get out there and do their stuff today, I am very, very jealous!

I hope make up for it tomorrow, when it promised to be quite a lot windier. But since I said I preferred headwinds to "pesky hills" in the recent poll I suppose I've no right to complain. I'll be using my recently acquired scrapyard Raleigh - named "Skip" for Strava purposes - so anything could happen really. It will be another "loopy" effort, not straying too far from home, just in case...


----------



## StuAff (2 Apr 2017)

Did mine too. Rode along to Brighton & met up with the Greater London contingent on the front. Rather later there than them, but not exactly a problem. Back home at 4.30, after the usual 'I need another mile or two' trip around the neighbourhood. First ton of the year on the Viner, Other Best Bike being given a rest.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Apr 2017)

StuAff said:


> Did mine too. Rode along to Brighton & met up with the Greater London contingent on the front. Rather later there than them, but not exactly a problem. Back home at 4.30, after the usual 'I need another mile or two' trip around the neighbourhood. First ton of the year on the Viner, Other Best Bike being given a rest.




Was nice to see both you and the Viner. Been a while since last saw that bike.


----------



## StuAff (2 Apr 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Was nice to see both you and the Viner. Been a while since last saw that bike.


Horses for courses. Grotty roads and/or lousy weather? Load lugging? Litespeed every time. But for a day like today, the Viner. She still feels special after eight years and many miles.


----------



## Aravis (3 Apr 2017)

April done today, as I'd hoped. The "recycled" bike performed admirably, and I worked round the lack of a rear brake cable hanger with a block of wood. A more aesthetically pleasing solution is on order from an excellent LBS I've recently found and will cost £1.60. Having placed the order, I then spent half an hour chatting with the shop owner about steam trains and the days when bikes were bikes.

I pushed on a bit today and finished on 125 miles, the longest of the year so far. The final 25 miles were straight back into the stiff breeze, which was a test I was happy to set myself. I accidentally saved the ride half way round on my 520, and to save any faff I uploaded from the backup 200 - so much less climbing today.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Apr 2017)

Did mine yesterday. 108 miles to Lake Vyrnwy and back in sunshine and light winds.

April would have been a struggle if I hadn't got the ride in this weekend so it was a bonus to have good conditions for it.


----------



## Eddie_C (5 Apr 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Really bad news @Eddie_C Hope your back is recovering/recovered.
> 
> But hey, it's just a star thingy. Just carry on riding!


Thanks Andrew. Back is okay now - just my time management isn't...


----------



## 13 rider (22 Apr 2017)

Second ton in a month for the first time . Did the Rutland Cicle Sportive 105 miles and just 7447 ft of climbing


----------



## Trickedem (23 Apr 2017)

Did the Oasts and Coasts 300km with @ianrauk yesterday. Tough early half with a head wind across Romney Marsh. 1 hour of rain, but we had some sun later on. My biggest ride of the year and @ianrauk 's longest ride ever! Chapeau


----------



## StuAff (23 Apr 2017)

Trickedem said:


> Did the Oasts and Coasts 300km with @ianrauk yesterday. Tough early half with a head wind across Romney Marsh. 1 hour of rain, but we had some sun later on. My biggest ride of the year and @ianrauk 's longest ride ever! Chapeau
> View attachment 348948


Chapeau to both of you. Marcia of the Pompey audaxing contingent was on that too.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Apr 2017)

Everyone's doing well on the challenge so far with only a couple of drop outs. 14 up to date riders with 2 hopefully to get an April ride in. 

@Soltydog & @Edwardoka Have you done your April rides yet? Or you doing this weekend?


----------



## Edwardoka (26 Apr 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Everyone's doing well on the challenge so far with only a couple of drop outs. 14 up to date riders with 2 hopefully to get an April ride in.
> 
> @Soltydog & @Edwardoka Have you done your April rides yet? Or you doing this weekend?


Blimey, is that the time already? 

Seriously though, not yet. Mojo entirely in absentia - glad I signed up to this to give me the necessary kick up the behind!


----------



## Soltydog (26 Apr 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Everyone's doing well on the challenge so far with only a couple of drop outs. 14 up to date riders with 2 hopefully to get an April ride in.
> 
> @Soltydog & @Edwardoka Have you done your April rides yet? Or you doing this weekend?



Can I have a bit longer? 
Was hoping to get out last week, but wasn't in the best of 'moods' & it was grey & drizzly in the morning so binned it. Got my shift at work covered on Friday & hoping to get it done then, otherwise I'm knackered. Off to watch the TDY (hopefully) but if I'm running late may miss them, but should still get the century in


----------



## ianrauk (26 Apr 2017)

Hope the weather Gods are smiling upon you for your rides guys.


----------



## Soltydog (28 Apr 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Hope the weather Gods are smiling upon you for your rides guys.


Got mine done today, not ideal weather, headwind for 1st 35 or so miles along with a nice little shower or 3 , far too much climbing for my liking & the wind changed direction to give me a headwind for the last 25 or so miles  I'll get my write up done once I've rehydrated


----------



## rb58 (28 Apr 2017)

I'm hoping to get May's done on Monday with a trip to the Jam Factory at Tiptree. I did 50+ on fixed today, so might try for the first fixed century of 2017 on Monday as there aren't really any hills, apart from the uphill bits (!) and Market Street in Maldon (!!!!), which is a bit of a tester, and naughty if there's a lot of traffic.


----------



## Edwardoka (28 Apr 2017)

Last again?

*Arnold J Intensifies*


Spoiler


----------



## Soltydog (28 Apr 2017)

Edwardoka said:


> Last again?
> 
> *Arnold J Intensifies*
> 
> ...


Only just though mate  Guess you're going for it over the weekend, good luck


----------



## Edwardoka (29 Apr 2017)

Bad news, miraculous recovery notwithstanding, I'm out of this year's challenge.

Went out today, over the Campsies with a view to heading to old stomping grounds, felt good (but slow) up the Crow Road, but halfway along the Carron Valley my IT band gave out.

Abandoned the ride at mile 41 in Stirling. I could have continued but have had this condition enough in the past to know better than to push through the pain - there was no way I'd have been able to do another 59 miles.

Currently doing RICE and stretches, if my knee has improved markedly by tomorrow I'll give it another shot but realistically I won't get a ton out of it.
Frustrated with myself more than upset, really crap timing, but hardly surprising given that I'd not been on a bike since March's qualifier 
Best of luck to everyone for the rest of the year!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Apr 2017)

Edwardoka said:


> Bad news, miraculous recovery notwithstanding, I'm out of this year's challenge.
> 
> Went out today, over the Campsies with a view to heading to old stomping grounds, felt good (but slow) up the Crow Road, but halfway along the Carron Valley my IT band gave out.
> 
> ...


I'm really sorry to hear this.  I wish you all the best if you try tomorrow but make sure you don't do yourself a mischief trying.


----------



## rb58 (29 Apr 2017)

Edwardoka said:


> Bad news, miraculous recovery notwithstanding, I'm out of this year's challenge.
> 
> Went out today, over the Campsies with a view to heading to old stomping grounds, felt good (but slow) up the Crow Road, but halfway along the Carron Valley my IT band gave out.
> 
> ...


Ouch! Sorry to hear that....


----------



## Soltydog (30 Apr 2017)

Edwardoka said:


> Bad news, miraculous recovery notwithstanding, I'm out of this year's challenge.



Sorry to hear that mate, hope you are back to 100% again soon


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Apr 2017)

Thanks guys, no sign of a miraculous recovery so definitely sitting this one out.

Good luck for May and beyond and see you in 2018


----------



## 13 rider (30 Apr 2017)

Edwardoka said:


> Thanks guys, no sign of a miraculous recovery so definitely sitting this one out.
> 
> Good luck for May and beyond and see you in 2018


Gutted for you . But your health comes first . You done enough to drop into the half century challenge km or miles if you need a bit of motivation to get out your more than welcome


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Apr 2017)

13 rider said:


> Gutted for you . But your health comes first . You done enough to drop into the half century challenge km or miles if you need a bit of motivation to get out your more than welcome


Only 41 miles banked yesterday so out of the imperial 50 as well, I'll see how my recovery goes before committing to a metric challenge 
Thanks dude!


----------



## rb58 (1 May 2017)

I'm calling today's ride The Rain Dodger. Tiptree and back on wet roads, some very wet, yet I managed to stay dry. And I waited no more than a minute for each crossing at Dartford Bridge. So, that's May in the bag nice and early.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 May 2017)

I had plenty of showers but no heavy rain. Here's a pretty picture.





Yes, it is in big -big. You wanna make something of it?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 May 2017)

May done. Blimey it was hard work. Miles 25-85 were pretty much into the wind, fair bit of climbing as well (for around here )


----------



## StuAff (5 May 2017)

Done. Am sitting in the Bristol harbour Pizza Express, having ridden here for the FNRttC to Barry. 109 miles so far- set off 10.40, got here 9.05, bit slower than I'd have liked as the Kennet & Avon canal towpaths hurt the speed. Still 11.6 rolling average, nice to have a tailwind for once!


----------



## ianrauk (5 May 2017)

StuAff said:


> Done. Am sitting in the Bristol harbour Pizza Express, having ridden here for the FNRttC to Barry. 109 miles so far- set off 10.40, got here 9.05, bit slower than I'd have liked as the Kennet & Avon canal towpaths hurt the speed. Still 11.6 rolling average, nice to have a tailwind for once!




Good effort Stu. Well done.


----------



## 13 rider (6 May 2017)

Mays in the bag . Another Leicester to Lincoln ride going through Oakham ,Sleaford ,Boston again in the company of @Supersuperleeds and @tallliman who although not entered in the challenge is now 5 out of 5 
125.2 miles my first double metric century . Slow average and riding time of 8.41.14 due to about 80 miles of headwind we really picked the wrong day


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 May 2017)

13 rider said:


> Mays in the bag . Another Leicester to Lincoln ride going through Oakham ,Sleaford ,Boston again in the company of @Supersuperleeds and @tallliman who although not entered in the challenge is now 5 out of 5
> 125.2 miles my first double metric century . Slow average and riding time of 8.41.14 due to about 80 miles of headwind we really picked the wrong day



Character building


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2017)

May's qualifying ride in the bag. A decent leg stretcher down to Brighton and back following the Vintage Commercial Vehicle Rally. Good day for it too.


----------



## Aravis (9 May 2017)

May is now done, in Yorkshire for a change. A 122 mile loop through the Wolds and Howardian Hills.

It was bitterly cold - I misjudged the temperature and was at least a layer short. Until 9am (which today was over half the ride) I really struggled to keep warm. There were some hills, particularly on the main avenue through the Castle Howard estate, but there were also lengthy flat sections and Strava was pretty unimpressed at my power output today - always a bit dispiriting.

There were lots of nice things to see, but halfway through our week we've yet to see the sun. That's set to change tomorrow. At least I didn't use the best day for my ride - that wouldn't've been popular.

Some of the brief sections of main road I used today were murderous.


----------



## HLaB (14 May 2017)

Strangely nobody other than me wanted to do the Epic Peak Tour sportive and I was lift sharing so I had to make do with the 72miles standard ride and topping it up when I got dropped off at home with a 35 miler. So in total it was 106.8miles in 6h2m45s (15.9mph moving average) with 7,559ft of climbing 38.7mph max.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 May 2017)

I've left it late this month but am still in the challenge.  107.9 miles to Lake Vyrnwy, round the lake a couple of times and back, annoyingly with a headwind both ways (yes, honestly - the Met Office confirm it).

Proper write up to follow tomorrow as I'm knackered and have had beer.

Edit: write up now done and it's *here*.


----------



## Soltydog (30 May 2017)

Left mine even later, but got it done today. Off the bike for over a week earlier in the month with man flu & still suffering a little which made this month's ton quite a challenge. Got a fortnight off work in middle of June, so hopefully plenty of time to get an earlier ride in next month 
I'll post details up in a bit


----------



## rb58 (3 Jun 2017)

That's June done. Friday Night Ride to the Coast Shoreham Edition. Super warm night, stunning route, great breakfast at Shoreham airport, speedy ride home with @ianrauk on Saturday morning. Full write up will be in the FNRttC Shoreham thread as soon as I've got my brain working again.

Oh, and that's a new Eddington number - 105.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Jun 2017)

I've got my qualifier in early for June. Ride report *here*.

After century rides on consecutive weekends and over 100 commuting miles in the week the motorbike is looking tempting for the commute on monday.


----------



## Aravis (5 Jun 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Purists may complain that I broke the "no stops at your home rule". Well, as I was on hols it wasn't really my home, and at each stop I did nothing more than drink coffee, eat snacks, use the facilities, refill bottles - nothing more than I would at a cafe stop.


It's clearly troubling you. You need to do another one for June or you'll forever feel 2017 has an asterisk.

In other news, Steve Abraham's Strava activities seem to be up to date again.


----------



## Aravis (9 Jun 2017)

Qualifying ride for June done today. It was a ride I've been intending to do for some time, and which I was quite pleased with, so I'll do a proper write-up, though perhaps not today!

In the meantime, I should mention that Strava seems to have "stolen" a few tenths of a mile from both my last two rides. Garmin Connect and RWGPS both get it right. For obvious reasons, in the context of this challenge a discrepancy of this sort could be quite important. In the case of today's ride, having the ride recorded as 119 miles instead of 120 would matter since 120 is my long-term target Eddington number, but since I'm using RWGPS for that purpose it becomes more academic, though still irritating. 

When I have a moment, I'll check my recent rides in detail to see if something really does seem to have changed.


----------



## Aravis (10 Jun 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I always make sure I have at least 1km, preferably two, in hand on the odometer to combat GPX shrinkage.


Certainly I wouldn't expect a ride to come out exactly the same length as the planned route on which it's based, even if followed exactly, although I find they're always within a few tenths of each other. But for Strava to deduct distance from a finalised and uploaded .fit file is another thing entirely. Have you ever seen that?

Anyway, having checked through my last half a dozen rides, it seems that yesterday's incident is so far an isolated occurrence. I was wrong about the previous ride. It was actually 100.97 miles, showing on the display and on RWGPS as 101.0, so no discrepancy there.

Yesterday I have the following: Garmin Connect 120.33 miles; RWGPS 120.3 miles; Strava 193.0 km / 119.9 miles.


----------



## Aravis (10 Jun 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> No, but to be honest I've not looked. It doesn't surprise me. *The difference will arise from different processing algorithms.* For instance how a site deals with the "dither" while you are stationary, or smoothing out odd points that are off track.


I wasn't convinced, so I went through all my century rides since the start of the year when I began uploading from the 520.

The problem I've described happened once before, on February 4th, but it wasn't so noticeable because the drop was from 103.68 miles to 103.39. On 16 rides out of 18 there is complete agreement.

I would have thought that of all the processes the various algorithms need to to, working out the distance would be one of the most robust, and most of the time the different sites do seem to achieve admirable consistency. The two cases where Strava gets a different answer look like errors rather than differences of opinion.

But I agree that giving oneself a buffer of a mile or so looks like a good precaution whatever's going on here. It's not so easy when targeting a specific number, as I'm sometimes sad enough to do. It looks as though by making sure the decimal is .8 or thereabouts, I should be OK.


----------



## StuAff (10 Jun 2017)

June done. Have ridden to Hackney for Kat & Olaf's do. NE wind and sunny..had to be done.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Jun 2017)

June done another Leicester to Lincoln ride in the company of @Supersuperleeds and @tallliman his time north of the Trent . 130.1 miles . @tallliman first 200 km


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jun 2017)

As @13 rider said above. June done yesterday. Second longest ride for me at 140.3 miles and with the ride back from the station my second 150 day. only another 148 for the Eddington 150


----------



## rb58 (12 Jun 2017)

Aravis said:


> I wasn't convinced, so I went through all my century rides since the start of the year when I began uploading from the 520.
> 
> The problem I've described happened once before, on February 4th, but it wasn't so noticeable because the drop was from 103.68 miles to 103.39. On 16 rides out of 18 there is complete agreement.
> 
> ...



I've had both a Garmin 200 and a Garmin 800 (Touring) on some rides and they can disagree by about 0.4 of a mile over 100+ miles.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jun 2017)

Right then

@sagefly 
@HLaB 
@Soltydog 

Guys, last weekend for June.
Hopefully you have already done or will be doing June's qualifying ride.

(Sagefly will be out with me on Sunday so hopefully, that will be your ride if not already done)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Right then
> 
> @sagefly
> @HLaB
> ...



I'm sure I've seen @HLaB upload an imperial ride on Strava.


----------



## Soltydog (21 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Right then
> 
> @sagefly
> @HLaB
> ...


Got mine done today mate, will post update shortly


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jun 2017)

Soltydog said:


> Got mine done today mate, will post update shortly


Well done Sir


----------



## HLaB (21 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Right then
> 
> @sagefly
> @HLaB
> ...


Not uploaded it yet but I done my first June ton at the start of the month.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jun 2017)

HLaB said:


> Not uploaded it yet but I done my first June ton at the start of the month.


Good man. Knew you wouldn't let us down


----------



## sagefly (22 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Right then
> 
> @sagefly
> @HLaB
> ...


Yep I'll be out on Sunday, was going to get it done last weekend but was a bit peely wally


----------



## 13 rider (25 Jun 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> @tallliman PLEASE can you add a short description of your rides when you post them as per the first post above. A list of Strava links is pretty dull reading.


Should this be in the metric century chatzone ?


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jun 2017)

And with @sagefly 's ride qualifying ride today done and dusted.
That makes 14 riders still in the challenge.

Next week is a new month.. keep those pedals turning chaps.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jun 2017)

@13 rider and myself will be out on Saturday getting Julys done (fingers crossed) @tallliman who has also done an imperial every month so far this year will also be joining us


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jul 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @13 rider and myself will be out on Saturday getting Julys done (fingers crossed) @tallliman who has also done an imperial every month so far this year will also be joining us


July's done again completed in the company of @Supersuperleeds and @tallliman . Ride to Market Harborough to meet a couple of other Ccers @PeteXXX and @The Bystander . 20 mile loop with @PeteXXX then back to Leicester via Lutterworth . 101 miles for me


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jul 2017)

as @13 rider says above, July done, cracking loop by @PeteXXX and nice to also meet @The Bystander. @tallliman you've now done 7 months, time to get your hat in the ring

131 miles for me putting this ride as my 4th longest and 6th biggest mileage day (not that I keep records or anything )


----------



## tallliman (1 Jul 2017)

If I can get to 8, the hat may appear in the ring!


----------



## HLaB (1 Jul 2017)

Thats July's done, the credit for the route goes down to my mate. The Sustrans tunnels were an experience but on the whole it was a great route, according to Strava I lost 0.6miles in the two of them, I am glad that all I lost though  I even remembered how to cycle the last 18miles home after the pub, with a deliberate diversion to make it 200k


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jul 2017)

HLaB said:


> Thats July's done, the credit for the route goes down to my mate. The Sustrans tunnels were an experience but on the whole it was a great route, according to Strava I lost 0.6miles in the two of them, I am glad that all I lost though  I even remembered how to cycle the last 18miles home after the pub, with a deliberate diversion to make it 200k


You rode some off the same roads as us today we stopped at Waterloo farm just off the Brampton way and rode to Harborough from Leicester via Glooston ( bit lumpy ) and Great Bowden


----------



## HLaB (1 Jul 2017)

13 rider said:


> You rode some off the same roads as us today we stopped at Waterloo farm just off the Brampton way and rode to Harborough from Leicester via Glooston ( bit lumpy ) and Great Bowden


The roads were packed with cyclists today


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Jul 2017)

July's qualifier done.109 miles of great Shropshire, Powys and Herefordshire scenery.

A fab ride but hard work towards the end. Write up to follow tomorrow.

Edit: write up done and it's *here*


----------



## StuAff (6 Jul 2017)

July done. Another European epic on Fridays Tour 'rest day', solo this time- starting from my digs at Eijsden (south of Maastricht), a 25 mile loop into Belgium and back before breakfast (set off 5.49, returned 8.15). After many calories, out east to Aachen then Kelmis, shortly afterwards being drenched in an apocalyptic thunderstorm. Strongly considered bailing for a train- 66 or so miles done- but it dried up and I dried out, apart from my feet. Back west and many bits of extra mileage later, including a return to Belgium, back to Eijsden on 100.4 miles at 6.45 or so. Will update the list at some point. A hard day, but a rewarding one.


----------



## StuAff (9 Jul 2017)

StuAff said:


> July done. Another European epic on Fridays Tour 'rest day', solo this time- starting from my digs at Eijsden (south of Maastricht), a 25 mile loop into Belgium and back before breakfast (set off 5.49, returned 8.15). After many calories, out east to Aachen then Kelmis, shortly afterwards being drenched in an apocalyptic thunderstorm. Strongly considered bailing for a train- 66 or so miles done- but it dried up and I dried out, apart from my feet. Back west and many bits of extra mileage later, including a return to Belgium, back to Eijsden on 100.4 miles at 6.45 or so. Will update the list at some point. A hard day, but a rewarding one.


Oh, and I did another one yesterday to get to the ferry.....


----------



## Aravis (10 Jul 2017)

July done yesterday. A trip to the seaside in blistering heat - 121.35 miles, though again Strava wants to shave off a few tenths. I can't ever remember feeling more tired so crashed out early, hence I'm up again at this silly hour. Some days make me think I may never ride a bike again, but I expect I'll get over it.

I reached the halfway point this year with at least two qualifying rides each month, so I'll be trying to maintain that.


----------



## sagefly (16 Jul 2017)

July done, Surrey Hill, Box Leith and Whitedown, got up them all but geeeeeessssus that Whitedown is a beast. Had a nap in prep for a night out and woke up at 530am this morning. Nice weather though


----------



## Soltydog (18 Jul 2017)

Got mine done today. Lovely day for it, not too hot, but a tad breezy at times. Felt better on today's ride than I have for a while on a ton ride  Might push on a little further next month  Off to do the write up now


----------



## 13 rider (1 Aug 2017)

August's done ,1st of the month sun shining why wouldn't you ? .Solo ride 102 miles out to the vale of Belvoir and return stopped at Dove Cottage cafe which nice not been to for months .


----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2017)

13 rider said:


> August's done ,1st of the month sun shining why wouldn't you ? .Solo ride 102 miles out to the vale of Belvoir and return stopped at Dove Cottage cafe which nice not been to for months .



Well done, nice and early.
Can you update your post with your July ride also.
Thanks.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Aug 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Well done, nice and early.
> Can you update your post with your July ride also.
> Thanks.


No problems just added August's didn't realise July's was missing


----------



## Aravis (1 Aug 2017)

Not an ideal forecast - heavy showers, possible hail and thunder, fairly windy. But there were plenty of reasons for getting it done today.

Here's the map:







A total of 126.65 miles, largely avoiding serious hills but up and down throughout. And some very heavy rain. I'd almost forgotten what it's like - that wonderful feeling of cleanliness as the sun comes out and everything dries. But I do have a dirty bike to deal with.

I found some excellent roads I'd never seen before, notably early on when skirting around the Malverns near Ledbury, and between Eardisland and Pembridge in the top left corner. At the same time, two of my favourite roads near home are about to be loose chippingsed. They seemed fine as they are to me - grrrr.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2017)

August done for myself and Mr @rb58 
201 miles for me (217 if you count the ride to the station) An overnight ride from Norwich to home... via such delights as Great Yarmouth, Lowestoft, Southwod, Ipswich, Colchester, Tiptree, Maldon, into London and back home.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Aug 2017)

August done, another double metric. After doing the last few months with @13 rider and @tallliman this solo ride was hard work.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Aug 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> August done, another double metric. After doing the last few months with @13 rider and @tallliman this solo ride was hard work.


I knew I did all the work on the front


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Aug 2017)

August is in the bag. 110 miles in pretty much perfect conditions, across the border to Llyn Efyrnwy and back. Write up to follow.

Edit: Write up now done and it's *here*.


----------



## StuAff (13 Aug 2017)

August done. Went up to Hurstbourne Tarrant for lunch at the rather lovely Tea Cosy cafe. Bonus of annoying a twit in a BMW 3 series Grand Turismo (definitely not a GT car, and it looks even worse in white like this pillock's) who developed an extremely bad case of horn Tourette's on a gravel-strewn stretch- think he beeped for a full minute at one point. The passing places looked like an accident waiting to happen, so I opted to keep moving- I'd have gone down if I pulled over too quickly or braked hard. Did I maintain zen calm in the face of such intimidation? Did I administer instant karma? Or did I just think GFY? All of the above


----------



## HLaB (20 Aug 2017)

I had a few TT's at the start of the month so I delayed it until today. Had a bit of an early start to do a training ride with a couple of mates lasted their first half hour session at 23mph (The leaders Zone 3) but blew up on the second 30 minutes and dropped to my Zone 3. OK it was into a head wind but the net result was 18.1mph. Regrouped at the cafe for a social ride of about 40 miles then did a solo of 32miles to top it up to a ton. Had a wee bit of GPS failure after the cafe but thankfully it came back but the net result RWGPS says it was 17.7mph, GC 17.4mph and Strava 17.3mph. I'm going with the latter two as it was a slog at times in the last 30miles 
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/17036414


https://www.strava.com/activities/1143034918

Lol, I'm glad I went out early and got back in time to see the Vuelta live, my parents phoned right in the middle of the final sprint highlights


----------



## Soltydog (26 Aug 2017)

Got mine done today, been away for a week, so no riding for about 10 days prior to today & it showed, last 20 was a struggle at times, especially into the wind, but plans for tomorrow & the wind looks to be picking up next week, so today was my best bet


----------



## ianrauk (1 Sep 2017)

Well thats Septembers century done today for myself, rb58 and trickedem 

We're on our annual foreign road trip. Geneva, through France to Calais and home.

We'll be doing another century ride tomorrow.


----------



## Trickedem (1 Sep 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Well thats Septembers century done today for myself, rb58 and trickedem
> 
> We're on our annual foreign road trip. Geneva, through France to Calais and home.
> 
> We'll be doing another century ride tomorrow.


I was a bit late doing my August one. Finished this 2 days ago as part of the tour.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Sep 2017)

September done. Exactly 128 miles. Route probably not as nice as being in France, but the weather was glorious.


----------



## StuAff (2 Sep 2017)

Also joined the party. FNRttC to Bognor, and then back home with the necessary extensions because it's only 25 miles going straight along. 100.3 miles.


----------



## Aravis (2 Sep 2017)

A glorious day today, in stark contrast to the prediction for tomorrow, so September had to be done. But it didn't help that I'd been at a wedding reception in Oundle until late on Friday and had driven home afterwards.

I did a ride I'd been planning for months, over the Berkshire Downs and through the upper Lambourn Valley. The distance was 123.54 miles - for a somewhat arcane reason the number 123 is extremely significant. Unfortunately my riding form didn't quite match the occasion, but there may be mitigating circumstances. After a couple of glasses of wine (making up for last night) any disappointment is rapidly receding.

A new Eddington number too.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Sep 2017)

September done for me too. 125.79 miles  Write up to follow when I've recovered a bit.

Edit: write up now available here: *Link*


----------



## 13 rider (9 Sep 2017)

Septembers in the bag . 80 mile charity ride tour de Leicester with a ride to the start and finish 101 miles moving time 6.11.10 with over 6000ft of climbing 
Really nice friendly ride on a circular route around Leicester through some lovely countryside


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2017)

13 rider said:


> Septembers in the bag . 80 mile charity ride tour de Leicester with a ride to the start and finish 101 miles moving time 6.11.10 with over 6000ft of climbing
> Really nice friendly ride on a circular route around Leicester through some lovely countryside



Riding my commuting route again. Did you avoid the rain? It bucketed it down here mid morning.


----------



## 13 rider (9 Sep 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Riding my commuting route again. Did you avoid the rain? It bucketed it down here mid morning.


Not entirely 1 hail downpour around Croft for 5 mins by it was awful other than that dry . Did the hill into Sibbertoft from Theddingworth Then the road past the glider club into a headwind but a good day


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2017)

13 rider said:


> Not entirely 1 hail downpour around Croft for 5 mins by it was awful other than that dry . Did the hill into Sibbertoft from Theddingworth Then the road last the you club into a headwind but a good day



I did that hill to get a square, it is a bit of a leg tester. What makes it worse is the fact we missed getting it by half a mile or so of flat roads when we did the Market Harborough forum ride


----------



## sagefly (24 Sep 2017)

My September done today solo 100+ bits of the Chilterns, Thamside and some steep hillocks, not impressed with the headwind home but that's life.

Must figure my Eddington Jobbie could be as high as 40!!


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Sep 2017)

September 100 done, but pretty certainly the last - read on.
An excellent ride - first two thirds of Barry's Jaeger Bomb 300 audax - perfect weather. Enjoyed the Fosse Way gravel section, feeling suitably bold as the gravel got deeper at the NE end.
Riding in a group, a swift first 70km; had a quick stop to control at Poulton, coinciding with the 9am assembly of about 50 riders from soi disant Performance Cycles. I enjoyed a quiche and a pint of milk from Lidl Amesbury (second control) before cutting through the Woodfords to the lovely Wylye valley, riding the latter in company with a 'fixed rider'. Stopped off to say hello to a friend who lives in Corton on the road NW of Wylye village. Onwards through Sutton Veny, Longbridge Deverill and Maiden Bradley (back in a small group after the village) through Kilmington to Alfred's Tower, above the Stourhead estate. I was due to stop for tea with a friend who lives just below the tower when, descending the wooded Kingsettle Hill at speed (?40kph) my front tyre blew (new on for LEL so about 2300km on it, the rear had another 1000 on it from Mille Pennines) and braking on a deflated front tyre didn't do it, and I lost it (together with any memory after the action of braking and keeping as straight as possible). Others in a group mostly from Stonehouse were right behind me and all I remember was being asked if I had a preference between Bath and Yeovil hospitals - I chose Yeovil (and went there by road (thanks to the air ambulance for attending too)). CT Scan and X-rays in A&E etc before transfer to ICU. Two days in ICU was enough - the punctured lung was stable and the multiple rib and shoulder blade fractures will apparently heal themselves. Discharged Monday evening and back home generally sore, battered, grazed and weak but will get better. Thanks to my fellow riders for calling the ambulance quickly, for agreeing to let a local take charge of my bike (which is fine apart from a punctured front tyre and a bit of scratching to the Brooks saddle and STIs), and for taking my saddle and top tube bags and GPS off my bike and sending them with me in the ambulance (NB really good practice; they even put one of my glasses' lenses in). I hope the my fellow riders were not too delayed on their ride, that my crash did not "spoil [their] ride" and that they enjoyed another 5 hours of excellent riding (we had taken 8:10 for the 200km so far). Sorry to have missed the ride over the Mendips, which would have been in daylight. Hey ho! When I recover my bike I shall ride the hill and try to see where I came off. When I think of the hills I've been down this year, Alfred's one is pretty innocuous (100m drop in a kilometre). The road west from Alfred's Tower seemed fine to me as I started down it (and I think I've been down there before) and consider I was in complete control, but until I go back I will not be able to make a decent objective assessment. I would like to know what made my tyre go (I was not braking much) and examination of the tube (idc - bike is now with the friend I was going to have tea with) will probably not shed much evidence on that. Hey ho! After 25,000km I guess statistics caught up with me, but I'd much prefer they didn't/hadn't. At least it was early in the month so if I can heal well, who knows if I can't keep the 100s going by a ride in late October . I am using this ride for both metric and imperial century challenges - force majeure.


----------



## HLaB (25 Sep 2017)

I actually done my ton at the start of the month but saved posting until I done Velo Birmingham. A great weekend and good friendly organisation. I'm just reading a friend cracked his frame just before the start and the organisers sorted him out with an alternate bike. The ride was a bit of a mare for me, however, but that was nothing to do with the organisation. After about 15 miles I p'tured. Went to change it fast but spent a few minutes reassuring the mechanic who was instantly on the spot I had the tools and waved him off. Lol, I got two pumps with the year and half old Lezyne pump then nothing, fortunately I had gas. After 30miles it felt a bit bumpy again, booger, I must have missed it and I had no pump and only half a Co2 canister. I has enough air in to get me home but spotted a motorbike support rider, who was really friendly and helpful. I changed it again and this time I was more determined and found the offending object. Got to 90miles only for a numpty to take my front wheel out and take me out. He was very apologetic but didn't hang around with me struggling on the deck. Almost instantly a support motorbike was there, not that he could do much but he instantly said, 'I saw what he done' :-/ Got my self sorted out and thought I'd escaped with a bruise elbow but only to find out after, the fall had twisted my rear brake so as to rub, scraped my new pedal and shoe, put a hole in my jersey and burst up my front brake :-(


----------



## Soltydog (28 Sep 2017)

One for the adjudicators today  Set off for my ton ride, had to be home for 2:30, made the mistake of heading through Hull & traffic was especially bad today which slowed me a little, & I'm at the arse end of a cold which didn't help either. By mid day it became apparent I wouldn't get the 100 in for 2:30. Arrived home at 2:30 having done 91 miles, had a meeting which went on longer than it should & then set off or another 10 miles. 
So the question is does 91 miles a 2 hour stop at home & a further 10 miles qualify for this months ride  or


----------



## ianrauk (28 Sep 2017)

Soltydog said:


> One for the adjudicators today  Set off for my ton ride, had to be home for 2:30, made the mistake of heading through Hull & traffic was especially bad today which slowed me a little, & I'm at the arse end of a cold which didn't help either. By mid day it became apparent I wouldn't get the 100 in for 2:30. Arrived home at 2:30 having done 91 miles, had a meeting which went on longer than it should & then set off or another 10 miles.
> So the question is does 91 miles a 2 hour stop at home & a further 10 miles qualify for this months ride  or




Well the rules do actually say no stops allowed at home. Then a 2 hour meeting too. It's stretching the rules a lot to be honest. If you feel your ride was within the spirit of the competition then log it.


----------



## Soltydog (28 Sep 2017)

ianrauk said:


> It's stretching the rules a lot to be honest.



I was thinking the same TBH, was hoping the meeting would be an hour at most & maybe acceptable  That's me out then for this year, won't be riding tomorrow & I'm away all day Saturday


----------



## ianrauk (28 Sep 2017)

Soltydog said:


> I was thinking the same TBH, was hoping the meeting would be an hour at most & maybe acceptable  That's me out then for this year, won't be riding tomorrow & I'm away all day Saturday




It's not so much the meeting rather then the stopping at home.
I'm loath to not allow your ride, but as I have said before. If we stretch the rules for one then we will have to stretch the rules for others.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Oct 2017)

October's done 116 miles in the company of @Supersuperleeds . Leicester ,Derby ,Burton on Trent and home ,A tough day headwind for spot of itand rolling terrain but made easier with company . Nether of us would have got it done today without the other much miles pass much easier with company


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Oct 2017)

As @13 rider posted, October done, he carried me all the way round the route, a tad over 128 miles for me. Totally agree that I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have done it without the company.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Oct 2017)

I also got Octobers in the bag nice and early.
I met up with @jayonabike and a couple of his chums. I think it's been over 2 years since I last saw Jay. I left home this morning at 6.45am to a fine drizzle, but it was mild. It rained the whole way up to Euston station where I got the train. Meeting Jay & chums in Apsley it was still raining but it didn't last long. It proved to be a thoroughly enjoyable day and ride. Even the rain at first and the mucky country lanes didn't spoil it. Jay chose and absolute cracker of a route. Rolling country lanes with some great views. A fair few thigh busting climbs and some awesome descents (51.1mph max) I do really love the cycling in that part of the country. Back to Kings Langley, train back to Euston and I knocked out the miles to home to make up the imperial century. Mucky bike is now clean again, thank gawd for mudguards 

It's really good to see Jay back on the bike and enjoying his cycling. It's like he's never been away. Cheers mate.

So scores on the doors.
Century # 29 for the year, Century #226 over all and the 83rd century month in a row.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> I also got Octobers in the bag nice and early.
> I met up with @jayonabike and a couple of his chums. I think it's been over 2 years since I last saw Jay. I left home this morning at 6.45am to a fine drizzle, but it was mild. It rained the whole way up to Euston station where I got the train. Meeting Jay & chums in Apsley it was still raining but it didn't last long. It proved to be a thoroughly enjoyable day and ride. Even the rain at first and the mucky country lanes didn't spoil it. Jay chose and absolute cracker of a route. Rolling country lanes with some great views. A fair few thigh busting climbs and some awesome descents (51.1mph max) I do really love the cycling in that part of the country. Back to Kings Langley, train back to Euston and I knocked out the miles to home to make up the imperial century. Mucky bike is now clean again, thank gawd for mudguards
> 
> It's really good to see Jay back on the bike and enjoying his cycling. It's like he's never been away. Cheers mate.
> ...



Lazy bugger, you've cut and pasted that from the your ride today thread, or t'other way around. 

51.1mph max


----------



## ianrauk (1 Oct 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Lazy bugger, you've cut and pasted that from the your ride today thread, or t'other way around.
> 
> 51.1mph max




Sssshhhhh.. don't tell everyone


----------



## Aravis (6 Oct 2017)

Did October today. Perfect weather, after a very cold start.

A bit more climbing than usual, including visits to the Cotswolds and the Forest of Dean on either side of the Severn Estuary - 127.19 miles.










For the first time in a while it really felt as though the legs would go on for ever. However, I'd chosen to ignore the ominous signs of a developing cold; my eyes often stung (they're now pretty bloodshot) and at times I felt like curling up and going to sleep. But with that sort of route I there were plenty of places where I could've cut it short, but from quite a long way out I was pretty sure I'd complete what I set out to do.

My standard treatment is a hot toddy or three. I've already started.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Oct 2017)

October qualifier done. 108.8 miles with a few hills thrown in. I ache now and am enjoying a pint of Cleric's Cure.

Write up to follow shortly.

Edit: Now done *here*.


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Oct 2017)

Just November and December to go now then.
I made sure I got the October one in before the clocks go back, it means there are only two months with a possibility of a dark out / dark back bit, rather than three at this end of the year.


----------



## HLaB (8 Oct 2017)

I was supposed to ride with a few mates today but the route planner dropped out so I hastily planned a ride last night for the rest of us. Most folk bailed out half way, two bailed out before the start and only me and another went to the cafe. So after 60 miles with him I went out and done another 45miles.
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/18271007


----------



## StuAff (15 Oct 2017)

Ten down, two to go.... was planning to go to Salisbury, but the making-it-up-as-I-go-along routing went slightly awry, so I turned back east about seven miles from there, I had time in hand to get the ton done and back before the deadline of six, so that was easier. Not 'easy', this part of the world is emphatically not flat! 100.4 miles done, home at just about half-five, which was nice.


----------



## Aravis (30 Oct 2017)

The weather for Wednesday/Thrusday/Friday this week is looking extremely benign. That's according to the Met Office site, my usual source.

No so good on Saturday it seems, so this might not help everyone.


----------



## Soltydog (30 Oct 2017)

Aravis said:


> The weather for Wednesday/Thrusday/Friday this week is looking extremely benign. That's according to the Met Office site, my usual source.
> 
> No so good on Saturday it seems, so this might not help everyone.


I did a ton today even though my September ride wasn't valid, I'm off all week & just looked at forecast, Thursday seems best round here, so hoping for another day pass


----------



## Aravis (1 Nov 2017)

November done at the first opportunity, 117.31 miles in perfect weather. I've heard of a lot of people talking about boosting their climbing lately, and since last week's ride out of my comfort zone in Devon went well, I decided to go for it on some of my familiar hills (plus one or two unfamiliar ones). I ended annoyingly short of 2500 metres (2418 on RwGPS) but it's still comfortably a GPS PB.


----------



## StuAff (1 Nov 2017)

Same here. Did something completely different, though on roads that I (mostly) ride frequently. Headed towards Winchester, had Salisbury in mind originally, but decided to turn back east just short of twenty five miles. Back to Portsdown Hill, down to Havant (lunch stop at Tesco). East to Chichester then south on a whim to Selsey, simply because I hadn't been down there in ages. Back home via Southsea seafront to make the mileage up. Bit slow (11 mph average) but the wind wasn't terribly helpful in any direction.


----------



## Ajax Bay (2 Nov 2017)

Despite leaving it till the last day of October, I decided not to keep my imperial century a month going. After my 'off' on 2 Sep (at 120+ miles) I left it as long as I could and then managed (steadily, flat and sunny) 100+km (last Friday) but 100 miles would have been too far, too early. Well done to all left 'in' for 2017.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Despite leaving it till the last day of October, I decided not to keep my imperial century a month going. After my 'off' on 2 Sep (at 120+ miles) I left it as long as I could and then managed (steadily, flat and sunny) 100+km (last Friday) but 100 miles would have been too far, too early. Well done to all left 'in' for 2017.




Sorry to hear that. I think you did the right thing, getting back to full fitness before embarking on the longer ones.
Next year is just around the corner.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Nov 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Despite leaving it till the last day of October, I decided not to keep my imperial century a month going. After my 'off' on 2 Sep (at 120+ miles) I left it as long as I could and then managed (steadily, flat and sunny) 100+km (last Friday) but 100 miles would have been too far, too early. Well done to all left 'in' for 2017.


Sorry to hear that. I hope you've recovered enough to come back fresh for next year.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Nov 2017)

November qualifier done. Lake Vyrnwy for the fourth time this year, using the long way both there and back for the first time. Ride write up here.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Nov 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Despite leaving it till the last day of October, I decided not to keep my imperial century a month going. After my 'off' on 2 Sep (at 120+ miles) I left it as long as I could and then managed (steadily, flat and sunny) 100+km (last Friday) but 100 miles would have been too far, too early. Well done to all left 'in' for 2017.


Probably the right decision if extremely frustrating but you did remarkable well to recover and get the 100 km ride in


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Nov 2017)

I was planning on doing mine tomorrow, but looking at the weather forecast it might have to wait a week.


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Nov 2017)

November’s ride done, just 1 more to do. I’ve been very lucky with the weather this year thus far. Let’s hope it continues all the way to December.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Nov 2017)

Good stuff all you peeps getting your rides in nice and early. Moving home this weekend so no long rides for me. Planning to get it done next weekend.


----------



## StuAff (4 Nov 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Good stuff all you peeps getting your rides in nice and early. Moving home this weekend so no long rides for me. Planning to get it done next weekend.


Now you see, if the rules allowed stops at your homes (sic) you could have done relays and moved some of the gear


----------



## ianrauk (4 Nov 2017)

StuAff said:


> Now you see, if the rules allowed stops at your homes (sic) you could have done relays and moved some of the gear


The distance is exactly 25 miles. 4 pretty easy trips


----------



## StuAff (4 Nov 2017)

ianrauk said:


> The distance is exactly 25 miles. 4 pretty easy trips


There you go....


----------



## rb58 (5 Nov 2017)

Nailed November's today, despite a very dodgy right knee which has kept me off the bike for a couple of weeks. The annual Veteran Car Run from London to Brighton. Hats off to the Penny Farthing riders, the guy on the very early Safety - the frame was made of solid cast iron, so no marginal gains there. But top prize goes to the chap on the Bone Shaker - the first one I've ever seen on the road. I really doubt he would have made it to Brighton, but hats off to him for trying! A fabulous ride - put it in your diaries for 2018.


----------



## HLaB (5 Nov 2017)

Well that's November done. I cycled 7miles to meet some mates, did circa 48miles with them and then another 50miles on my own. Bizarelly into a chilly wind it seemed harder than it should be but its one of the freshest I've finished a long ride


----------



## 13 rider (11 Nov 2017)

November's done another Leicester to Lincoln ride and train home in the company of @Supersuperleeds and @tallliman . 119.8 miles for me a 200km for @Supersuperleeds


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Nov 2017)

As @13 rider said, November done, one more month to go.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Nov 2017)

November's qualifying ride in the bag. Got out of the house just after 7am in peeing rain. Not nice, but I gambled on it stopping quickly and so it did. I had a lovely wind assisted ride down to Camber Sands in sometimes lovely sunny weather. The return however was a completely different ride. It turned very cold due to the incessant headwind of a North Westerly. The very direction back home. It was a tough old ride back. Nothing to do except put the head down and spin against the wind. It just didn't stop blowing. 

So, 106 miles for the day. My body is aching all over due to the bloody wind. But it's done. One more month to go.
30th century of the year. 85 month in a row.


----------



## Trickedem (22 Nov 2017)

I did my November ride whilst in Perth Western Australia.
It was a tough ride due to the high temperature (30 degrees +) climbing and a brutal headwind for half of the ride. I also got attacked by a magpie, which added to the difficulty!
On the plus side this was a cracking ride. More than 50% was on traffic free paths and when I was on the road I was impressed at the patience shown by drivers.
I left at 5.30 in the morning and rode out towards the hills. It was already in the high 20s and there wasn't much wind, so it felt very hot. Even at that time of the morning people were up and about, although no cyclists seemed to be going in my direction.




I stopped for breakfast at 8am and had this parrot trying to cadge titbits off me.

After breakfast it started to get busier and I got overtaken by a couple of other cyclists, plus lots of trucks with mountain bikes in the back. They had presumably been enjoying some of the trails through the forest. I actually did a few miles on one which was a old railway track. Nice and flat but not really road bike friendly.
At the highest point the views back to Perth were spectacular.




I then made my way back down to the flat lands. This coincided with a rising wind which was in my face all the way to the coast. Tough going, but lovely views and parkland. There was a lot going on and I saw a wedding and a pipe band practice as well as loads of family picnics and parties.




This was a typical cyclepath. Nice and wide and well maintained. This particular one could be followed for around 100km as it eventually starts to go alongside the freeway.





I finally got to Freemantle and was relieved to have the wind behind me. I rode alongside the coast for a bit then turned inland to return back to the bike hire centre.
Part of the route went through Kings Park, which has lots of memorial trees. Very appropriate as this was Remembrance Sunday.





All in all one of my most memorable rides.
Strava link here


----------



## ianrauk (22 Nov 2017)

That lked fair dinkum Tim.


----------



## sagefly (24 Nov 2017)

Well November Century out of the way 102 miles and of that 30 miles of thinking of excuses to bale out, reasons that going a 100 mile ride each month was silly, unimportant boring, pointless. And then they closed the Woolwich Ferry, ruining my pre-planned bale out excuses and forcing me to buck my ideas up.

A solitary ride meandering around London planning failure and then a great ride along the Thames to Dartford including a nice shingle path and a foot wide muddy path to Crawford, my first journey with bike under the Dartford crossing. Ride through Purfleet to Dagenham and then through East London to the realisation I was going to be 45 miles short of the ton, how did his that happen? I'd ridden miles!? Back down the Greenway to Beckon past city airport to the Docks, the Excel Centre and the silver cubey building. Across to the isle of dogs, again, through the city on CS 3. Still 25 miles to find.... Over to Chiswick, home to George's Diner, owned by the best seafood chef in the world, George. Go there prove me wrong, tell him I sent you! Up to Acton the darkness of Park Royal, now seemingingly a home to innumerable shisha houses rather than the nations one time largest industrial estate. Still needing 10 miles, up to Willesden Green, Madden, back down All Souls Ave to Scrubbs lane trying and failing to set off the speeds cameras, across to Ladbroke Grove, the darkness firmly set in now. Over Portabello Rd, up Basing St, down to Westbourne Park, the 160km clicking over on the Garmin. Heading home cold toes, numb feet and a running nose but the job done 11 months ticked off. Can anyone let me know when they plan their December ton, riding alone is hard work!!


----------



## ianrauk (28 Nov 2017)

Still have 13 riders in the challenge which is great going. 
One more ride to go.
Anyone getting a ride in this weekend?
I'm away for the weekend so mine will be the weekend after next.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Nov 2017)

Thinking of riding Friday or Saturday. Route undecided at the moment as the wind direction wouldn't be ideal for the one I'd like to do.


----------



## Aravis (28 Nov 2017)

Friday is a possibility. I was hoping to be first, but judging by the last post it looks as though I might not be whatever I do!

The wind and temperature both look a little hostile on Friday, less so at the weekend. But having claimed on another thread that I don't worry about getting cold feet maybe I should go out and prove it 

I've successfully maintained at least two qualifying rides in each of the first 11 months, so unless I can manage two this weekend it won't be time to hang up the bike up just yet.

Edit: I'd like to include Selsley Hill, near Stroud, which was included in last year's TOB and seemed quite a trial for those guys. I tried to ride it a couple of years ago when I was getting back into cycling, and failed abjectly.


----------



## StuAff (28 Nov 2017)

Probably the 16th for me. Away this weekend, other plans in the way for 9th & 10th...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Nov 2017)

@13 rider and myself are planning on doing it this Saturday. Looking forward to that gold star appearing above his head when he hits 100 miles. He won't see mine as I'll be sat behind him


----------



## rb58 (29 Nov 2017)

I have a stupid plan to get out on Friday and then again on Sunday. But Sunday morning is now forecast to be wet, and I'm not convinced my knee can cope with one, let alone two centuries this weekend. The decision, either way, will be last minute I expect.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Nov 2017)

ianrauk said:


> So, 106 miles for the day. My body is aching all over due to the bloody wind. But it's done. One more month to go.
> 30th century of the year. 85 month in a row.



You seem able to chalk off centuries for fun.

How about making your completion of the challenge a bit more, er, challenging by doing the December ride on the Brompton?


----------



## ianrauk (29 Nov 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> You seem able to chalk off centuries for fun.
> 
> How about making your completion of the challenge a bit more, er, challenging by doing the December ride on the Brompton?




Not bloody likely


----------



## rb58 (29 Nov 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Not bloody likely


Lightweight!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Nov 2017)

rb58 said:


> Lightweight!




Too bloody right mate.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Nov 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Not bloody likely



Probably wise.

Doing the ride on the Brompton might have irretrievably ruined your relationship with it.

Although I was rather hoping 100+ miles would have helped you find the Brommie love.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Nov 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Probably wise.
> 
> Doing the ride on the Brompton might have irretrievably ruined your relationship with it.
> 
> Although I was rather hoping 100+ miles would have helped you find the Brommie love.




Unfortunately there will be no Brommie love. We just don't get on.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Nov 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Unfortunately there will be no Brommie love. We just don't get on.



That's a shame.

Although as you know, a Brompton is about the only bike which fetches good money nearly new.

I expect you could sell it in days from an ad on here, without having to bother advertising it elsewhere.


----------



## Aravis (29 Nov 2017)

Making the challenge more challenging?

To add a bit of spice, a few months ago I started looking at climbing stats. Could I find a qualifying ride from each month where the accumulated climbing through the year (not in each month separately - I failed that in January) is at least one mile for each 100 miles ridden?

I found I wasn't that far off, and having done a big climbing day in November I now don't have to do anything out of the ordinary in December. That's using RwGPS's version of events. On Strava I've left myself a little too much to do


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Nov 2017)

Change of plan from me. Tomorrow looks very chilly with quite a strong wind while Saturday looks like being wet here (depending on which forecast you look at). Sunday or Monday look more promising so I'll wait 'til then since I have the option.


----------



## Aravis (1 Dec 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Change of plan from me. Tomorrow looks very chilly with quite a strong wind while *Saturday looks like being wet here (depending on which forecast you look at).* Sunday or Monday look more promising so I'll wait 'til then since I have the option.


I'm opting for the no rain/minimal rain version, and I'll be out tomorrow. The combination of an almost total lack of wind and relatively benign temperature is surely too good to miss.

I did get out today, but only a few hundred yards to road-test a couple of replacement chainrings.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Dec 2017)

Currently sat in Nice Pie. Done 105 miles. @13 rider is only on 97 miles. I'll get him to the 100.

Gimme that star


----------



## 13 rider (2 Dec 2017)

December's done  113 miles of dragging @Supersuperleeds round deserves a gold star . Please sir can I have a gold star I've been good


----------



## Aravis (2 Dec 2017)

Safely home after 113.49 rather tired and frequently wet miles. The time at 100 miles was 3:43PM - it looks though @Supersuperleeds must've got there first.

I'd still like to get another one to complete my personal challenge of two a month. Not tomorrow though.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Dec 2017)

Well done everyone.

Hopefully I won't be too far behind - the forecast looks reasonable for tomorrow. (Crosses fingers).


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Dec 2017)

@Aravis I hit it about 14:45.

Now home after hitting just over 129 miles. Was my 25th imperial of the year (12 of them going onto double metrics) and my 80th in total.

Much kudos to @13 rider who in his first year has made the challenge look very easy.


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Dec 2017)

Just got in from the final century challenge ride of the year, 103 miles down to Bournemouth and back, that’s a full house for the year. It’s been tougher to get enough time to do all the rides I’ve done this year ( as I set myself a target of 20000 miles this year) It’s still just about do- able, but I’m happy with the current 18.5 000 ( ish) as that’s a circumnavigation of the globe.


----------



## rb58 (3 Dec 2017)

@Trickedem and I are having a half way Full English in Tiptree. My legs are pretty tired as a result of several weeks of no cycling whilst my knee recovers. Just the return leg to complete now.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Dec 2017)

rb58 said:


> @Trickedem and I are having a half way Full English in Tiptree. My legs are pretty tired as a result of several weeks of no cycling whilst my knee recovers. Just the return leg to complete now.


It's just popped up on my FB feed. We did the exact same ride same weekend last year. 
How where the turkeys?


----------



## HLaB (3 Dec 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Well done everyone.
> 
> Hopefully I won't be too far behind - the forecast looks reasonable for tomorrow. (Crosses fingers).


That forecast (here at least was a tad wrong) but that's me done. I went out on a wee recovery ride, of about 8.5miles, to meet some mates. I was then meaning to take it easy after a hard session yesterday, it didn't work out that way and I was on the front more often than not 48miles ride at 17.9mph, I then topped it up to circa 100miles.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/19392842


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Dec 2017)

December done so I have the full set for 2017.

Based on the forecast wind direction I went for the "easy" option of a fairly flat route round north Shropshire. 107.12 miles. Incredibly muddy on the section from Gobowen to Welshampton. Ran out of energy at about 85 miles and was glacially slow for the last 17 miles but it's done.

Ride report to follow - possibly tomorrow as I have a load of alerts to catch up with.


----------



## rb58 (3 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> It's just popped up on my FB feed. We did the exact same ride same weekend last year.
> How where the turkeys?


The turkeys are ready for Christmas - they told me so themselves. Quite loudly.


----------



## rb58 (3 Dec 2017)

All done for 2017. With @Trickedem as my riding buddy today, we skipped the rain, had largely favourable winds, and temperatures warmer than it has been of late. So, everything slotted into place as we headed to Tiptree on one of our regular routes for a half way stop and breakfast. On the way we paid homage to the turkeys as is tradition this time of year. They responded with their usual gusto. Such a shame! 

Apart from much faffing at the Dartford Crossing where the cycle transport was discovered to have a flat tyre, and the back up (such as it was) had no bike rack, we were incident free - although the Essex drivers did their best to make it otherwise. We held a good steady pace so as not to upset my dodgy knee. 

So, that's the seventh year I've completed the challenge. As is traditional, I have vowed not to enter next year, but come the 1st January, I know what I shall be doing!!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Dec 2017)

Write up done and it's here: Link

Off now to update the post in the challenge thread.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2017)

Congratulations and a Gold Star to those that have completed the 2017 Imperial Century a Month challenge.






@rb58
@Trickedem 
@Supersuperleeds 
@13 rider 
@Rickshaw Phil 
@HLaB 
@Dogtrousers 
@Aravis 
@Racing roadkill 

I'm planning on doing my qualifying ride this coming weekend. 
Then it's not long until the 2018 challenge.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Congratulations and a Gold Star to those that have completed the 2017 Imperial Century a Month challenge.
> View attachment 385989
> 
> 
> ...



Well done to all, good luck to those still to finish


----------



## Trickedem (4 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Congratulations and a Gold Star to those that have completed the 2017 Imperial Century a Month challenge.
> View attachment 385989
> 
> 
> ...


Just checking my stars are showing right. Well done everyone. And @ianrauk hurry up!


----------



## 13 rider (4 Dec 2017)

I have a gold star  . Thanks to @Supersuperleeds for talking (bullying) me into the challenge and for his and @tallliman company on quite a few of the rides which certainly made it them easier . She's thanks for all the encouragement from everyone else Good luck to those still to get a ride in


----------



## ianrauk (17 Dec 2017)

Well that's my qualifying ride done for December and 2017's challenge complete. Another gold star for me





I was awake early this morning but was in two minds as to whether get out there and ride. The overnight weather report for for minus temperatures and rain during the day. If I didn't do the ride today then I would have had only two other days in December to do the ride, and one of those would have been the 31st.

So, I just got out there and got on with it. It was very cold, it was icy in places and frosty in lots. But the going wasn't that bad. So early on a Sunday morning meant very little traffic so progress was pretty swift. 10.30am I was in Ashford International Station warming up with a pot of tea, scrambles egg on toast and a huge choccy cake.

In Ashford Station, a tad frosty.





I didn't hang around for too long as both the Norwegians and the BBC both predicted rain from 1pm onwards.
I just reversed the route put my head down and turned the pedals. Once again little traffic made for swift progress.






Come 1pm the predicted rain did arrive but not heavy, more a drizzle. It wasn't to bad but did last the rest of the ride. I had chosen my clothing and footwear wisely though so I was toasty warm and dry the whole ride.

I walked in the door at 2.30pm. 101 miles on the clock and the challenge completed. Century # 31 for the year, # 228 over all and #85 Imperial Century month in a row. The bike was filthy.. but now all squeaky clean again.

Roll on 2018... it's just around the corner.


----------



## StuAff (17 Dec 2017)

Also done (and I felt done in afterwards...). Rode from Haslemere into London for the Xmas FNRttC. Would have ridden from home, but the Honda was in the garage to get the engine gremlins sorted, and didn't get done till 4pm ish. Stuck a few bits of extra mileage in, most deliberately, before getting to the South Bank. After eight miles back to St Pancras with Olaf et al & shivering in Starbucks for a while, set off back west at 4.47 am. Reached the end in Guildford at 9.30 or so, having stuck some extra mileage around the county town of Surrey to make up for the three and a bit miles in Putney/Roehampton I failed to record earlier on (whoops). I stuck to A-roads as I thought Plough Lane etc would be too risky. Ended up on the A3 southbound after Ripley after a wrong turn. Don't try this yourselves, folks.. Defrosted and ate many calories in Wetherspoons before dozing on the train home. 
Same again next year? Absolutely!
https://www.strava.com/activities/1317504523


----------



## rb58 (18 Dec 2017)

Paging @sagefly .......


----------



## sagefly (21 Dec 2017)

2 aborted attempts at December century, will get it in on Christmas or Boxing day.......


----------



## ianrauk (21 Dec 2017)

sagefly said:


> 2 aborted attempts at December century, will get it in on Christmas or Boxing day.......




C'mon Greg, your're the last one.
Fingers crossed for a good ride in good weather.


----------



## Aravis (29 Dec 2017)

Many thanks to @ianrauk for organising this once again.

I've been amused to see many pages of discussion in the Metric Century thread about possible tweaks to the rules, yet here.....nothing! The purity and simplicity of this challenge is plainly one its virtues. 

But at the same time, I frequently regret that there's nothing to improve once a month has been successfully ticked off, which for most of us invariably seems to happen when the days are still well in single figures. Clearly there's nothing to stop us setting our own personal challenge, and maybe even talk about it here. It might even catch on...

Having managed two qualifying rides in January, I naturally wanted to maintain that through the year, and.....yeah, I did it! Even in the far off days of my youth I never managed a century in every month; it feels like quite an achievement.

I don't think I'll be doing three a month next year. I'd be better off trying to to improve in other ways.

Only a few days until January. I can hardly wait!


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Dec 2017)

Aravis said:


> Many thanks to @ianrauk for organising this once again.
> 
> I've been amused to see many pages of discussion in the Metric Century thread about possible tweaks to the rules, yet here.....nothing! The purity and simplicity of this challenge is plainly one its virtues.



Well we like to make it seem a bit less of a challenge

Hopefully be joing this one in 2018, and I'll settle for a single one each month..


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2017)

I am going to attempt to _not _do an imperial century in January and lumber myself with them for the rest of the year! 

(I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for no unseasonably fine weather, or I might be tempted to do something foolish like tackling my 100+ mile route to Lytham and back ... )


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Dec 2017)

ColinJ said:


> *I am going to attempt to not do an imperial century in January and lumber myself with them for the rest of the year*!
> 
> (I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for no unseasonably fine weather, or I might be tempted to do something foolish like tackling my 100+ mile route to Lytham and back ... )


Booooo hisssss. (Well, it is panto season ).


----------



## Aravis (29 Dec 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I am going to attempt to _not _do an imperial century in January and lumber myself with them for the rest of the year!
> 
> (I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for no *unseasonably fine weather*, or I might be tempted to do something foolish like tackling my 100+ mile route to Lytham and back ... )


Hmmm. Those following Steve Abraham's progress are certainly hoping for a bit of this!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2017)

Aravis said:


> Hmmm. Those following Steve Abraham's progress are certainly hoping for a bit of this!


I was joking, of course - the sooner we get some decent weather, the better!

I can't see anybody riding in the UK ever beating the Coker record, unless they got a remarkably mild, dry and wind-free year.


----------



## sagefly (31 Dec 2017)

Well that's the first Challenge done. Thanks to Ian for organising and administrating the challenge.

Thanks to Ian, Ross, Tim, Stuart, Big Mark and all of the Friday for encouraging and advising.

Bring on 2018 and Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## StuAff (31 Dec 2017)

sagefly said:


> Well that's the first Challenge done. Thanks to Ian for organising and administrating the challenge.
> 
> Thanks to Ian, Ross, Tim, Stuart, Big Mark and all of the Friday for encouraging and advising.
> 
> Bring on 2018 and Happy New Year to you all!


Phew! Last minute there Greg, but better late than never!


----------



## ianrauk (31 Dec 2017)

sagefly said:


> Well that's the first Challenge done. Thanks to Ian for organising and administrating the challenge.
> 
> Thanks to Ian, Ross, Tim, Stuart, Big Mark and all of the Friday for encouraging and advising.
> 
> Bring on 2018 and Happy New Year to you all!




Well done Greg.
It's always a pleasure and good fun cycling with you, so see you in 2018

Here's your star.


----------



## Soltydog (31 Dec 2017)

Well done to all completing the challenge this year & thanks to Ian for organising the challenge. Sadly I didn't get a qualifying ride in October, still planned to do Nov & Dec, but with a combination of the weather & not feeling too great, don't think I've done a ride of over 40 miles in last couple of months  Still don't think I'm up for a century at present, but have 2 weeks off work from Thursday, so get a nice day & we'll see what happens 
Here's hoping for many long & safe rides for all in 2018 


edit, it was actually September that I didn't get a qualifying ride in, (time flies) did manage a ton in October but that was the last one


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2018)

Right then. It's 2018. Time to get this year's challenge on the go. Off to meet @Trickedem for this months qualifying ride.
See's ya laters.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2018)

Quick update. 60 miles in. 3 hours of rain and it's cold. Struggled to find an establishment open and selling food. The Black Horse in Pluckey is our saviour. Warming up next to a radiator with a pint and a burger.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2018)

Jans done . A round Leicestershire route in the company of @Supersuperleeds who to be fair got to the ton first but I'm first to post


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2018)

13 rider said:


> Jans done . A round Leicestershire route in the company of @Supersuperleeds who to be fair got to the ton first but I'm first to post



I walked in the door and the missus told me the car had a flat tyre, took me an age to get it off, emergency tyre is now on it and she gets the job of sorting it tomorrow. 

Anyway 125 miles done for me and 2018 is a go. 49th consecutive month of imperials for me


----------



## sagefly (2 Jan 2018)

Thanks Ian, Might get Januarys ride done on Saturday!


----------



## sagefly (2 Jan 2018)

W


ianrauk said:


> Well done Greg.
> It's always a pleasure and good fun cycling with you, so see you in 2018
> 
> Here's your star.
> View attachment 389391


What do I do with the star?


----------



## sagefly (2 Jan 2018)

sagefly said:


> W
> 
> What do I do with the star?


Now I understand!


----------



## sagefly (2 Jan 2018)

StuAff said:


> Phew! Last minute there Greg, but better late than never!



Stu I had a good 24hrs up my sleeve, for me that's a task completed exceptionally early!


----------



## Aravis (5 Jan 2018)

I battled my way round a 104.7 mile circuit today, mainly in Herefordshire. When my alarm woke me this morning, and I suddenly remembered what I was planning to do, my first thought was "Oh no!".

There was a lot of water in all the major rivers, as in this picture at Moreton on Lugg snapped while I was waiting for the level crossing. But fortunately not enough to flood my route.







The train came quicker than expected and in my haste to beat the next one I forgot to eat, which may have contributed to a few problems later, particularly cramp.

Just one Strava flyby today, from someone called Tony Martin. No, I don't think so!

It looks as though there will be over a hour more daylight by the end of this month, and up to 11 hours by the end of February. That's a nice thought, isn't it?


----------



## StuAff (6 Jan 2018)

January done. Not quite as tough as last month, but rather more walking (the route involved rather a lot of Sustains paths, the kind that get waterlogged, churned up with mud, hopeless surfaces…should have stuck to the A259). Original plan was, as wind was NW, get train 100 miles or so east & ride home. With that in mind, I got a return ticket to Ashford Itsnotinternational, with a view to heading west from Rye or Winchelsea (Southern's barmy ticket prices mean that a single to Brighton is £10.55 with Network Railcard or equivalent discount, a return is 10p extra, and a train to Ashford, or all stations between there and Brighton is still £10.55/£10.65!!!). I got the 5am London train, rode from Hove to Brighton in plenty of time for the 6.32 Ashford service, and it left on time…Unfortunately, there was a problem with the level crossing barriers at Pevensey (not sorted till 10am, apparently) and the service was cancelled at Eastbourne. Not far enough east to ride straight home. On to Bexhill it was, and a quick photo of the lovely De La Warr Pavillion before heading back towards Brighton. As it turns out, very slowly…not-quite-tailwind wasn't very beneficial, and all the off-roading really hurt the speed. Bloomin' Sustains rubbish… Left Eastbourne at 7.20, got to Madeira Drive at 1.30 or so (!!!). Thankfully, the usual route home was rather quicker than the first half, though the damage was done. Back home at about 6.30, and almost as knackered as last month…


----------



## rb58 (9 Jan 2018)

And we're off. A ride of two halves. Headwind for the outward leg had me cursing my bike, but at least I had the benefit of a slight tailwind for the return. I had a slow-ish puncture two miles from home, but kept topping it up with gas as I couldn't face changing a tube in the cold and dark at that stage. Beer, curry and pub quiz now.......


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Jan 2018)

I'm in again. Got my January qualifier done today. Write up here for anyone interested. Great conditions for the time of year. Light winds, sunny (apart from a bit of fog) and not too cold (apart from where the fog was).


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm in again. Got my January qualifier done today. Write up here for anyone interested. Great conditions for the time of year. Light winds, sunny (apart from a bit of fog) and not too cold (apart from where the fog was).




Nice one Phil. Glad to have you back in the running again this year. 
You are the 9th entrant for this years challenge


----------



## Lilliburlero (14 Jan 2018)

Well, I`v been thinking off having a crack at this and looks like i`m in after getting one in today 

50 miles with a couple of pals and the rest solo. Cold out, but dry and only light winds


----------



## 13 rider (14 Jan 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> Well, I`v been thinking off having a crack at this and looks like i`m in after getting one in today
> 
> 50 miles with a couple of pals and the rest solo. Cold out, but dry and only light winds


Welcome to the challenge we talked you into it then . Only 11 more to do


----------



## Lilliburlero (14 Jan 2018)

13 rider said:


> Welcome to the challenge we talked you into it then . Only 11 more to do



Yes... You and @Supersuperleeds have a lot to answer for


----------



## 13 rider (14 Jan 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> Yes... You and @Supersuperleeds have a lot to answer for


It's all @Supersuperleeds fault he bullied me into just for some company  and someone to drag him round


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jan 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> Yes... You and @Supersuperleeds have a lot to answer for



You're welcome 

Myself and @13 rider are looking at doing our February one on the second Saturday if you want to join us.


----------



## Lilliburlero (14 Jan 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You're welcome
> 
> Myself and @13 rider are looking at doing our February one on the second Saturday if you want to join us.



10th of Feb? I`m off work that day so should be ok


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jan 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> Well, I`v been thinking off having a crack at this and looks like i`m in after getting one in today
> 
> 50 miles with a couple of pals and the rest solo. Cold out, but dry and only light winds


Always great to have new members join the challenge. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jan 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> 10th of Feb? I`m off work that day so should be ok


It's a date. 

I'll sketch a route out on Strava and you can both amend it if you wish


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Jan 2018)

Well that was fun. First ever imperial century done today. The last 10 miles or so were mentally challenging, but I survived and have only been asleep for 2 hours on the sofa this afternoon, I have an understanding Mrs CB who is even getting dinner ready.
Whoever prompted me into doing this alongside the other 2 challenges has some explaining to do, @13 rider


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jan 2018)

13 rider said:


> It's all @Supersuperleeds fault he bullied me into just for some company  and someone to drag him round



You made last years challenge so much easier for me


----------



## 13 rider (14 Jan 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Well that was fun. First ever imperial century done today. The last 10 miles or so were mentally challenging, but I survived and have only been asleep for 2 hours on the sofa this afternoon, I have an understanding Mrs CB who is even getting dinner ready.
> Whoever prompted me into doing this alongside the other 2 challenges has some explaining to do, @13 rider


Sorry  . You will be cursing me all year 
Well done on your first Imperial ton . Great effort


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jan 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Well that was fun. First ever imperial century done today. The last 10 miles or so were mentally challenging, but I survived and have only been asleep for 2 hours on the sofa this afternoon, I have an understanding Mrs CB who is even getting dinner ready.
> Whoever prompted me into doing this alongside the other 2 challenges has some explaining to do, @13 rider



I can still remember my first 100. It's a great feeling when you bag your first one, well done.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jan 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Well that was fun. First ever imperial century done today. The last 10 miles or so were mentally challenging, but I survived and have only been asleep for 2 hours on the sofa this afternoon, I have an understanding Mrs CB who is even getting dinner ready.
> Whoever prompted me into doing this alongside the other 2 challenges has some explaining to do, @13 rider


Well done. Welcome aboard goodship imperial century challenge.


----------



## HLaB (14 Jan 2018)

Well that's me in again after doing a ton today, I'll post it in the challenge thread after tea


----------



## jefmcg (14 Jan 2018)

**Placeholder**

I have no excuse for - at least - not starting this in 2018. Apologies if this is my only post, but hoping it will pressure me into doing a 160km in January.

(kudos to those ahead - and well ahead - of me)


----------



## StuAff (14 Jan 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Well that was fun. First ever imperial century done today. The last 10 miles or so were mentally challenging, but I survived and have only been asleep for 2 hours on the sofa this afternoon, I have an understanding Mrs CB who is even getting dinner ready.
> Whoever prompted me into doing this alongside the other 2 challenges has some explaining to do, @13 rider


Chapeau. Going from zero centuries into doing one a month? Barking mad, but I'm afraid that's par for the course!  It'll be one hell of an achievement, mind. Good luck, we'll all be Egham you on. My first ton was in August 2009, only did one more that year. Few more in 2010, more in 2011 (including three of the six longest rides I've done even now) before sticking the first of those stars on the following year.


----------



## Aravis (14 Jan 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Always great to have new members join the challenge. Welcome aboard.


Sentiment echoed, naturally.

@ianrauk - this probably doesn't bother you at all, but have you noticed there's a slightly different gap between your fifth and sixth stars?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jan 2018)

Aravis said:


> Sentiment echoed, naturally.
> 
> @ianrauk - this probably doesn't bother you at all, but have you noticed there's a slightly different gap between your fifth and sixth stars?


Yep and no. Just haven't got round to fixing it.


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Jan 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> What's impressive to me is that you managed to get your first ton finished so early in the day. I was just taking my boots off and drinking my post ride coffee when you were making your post post ride snooze post!


I did leave the house just before 0600hrs, I had no idea how long it would take so allowed about 10 hours. I figured I'd lower my pace from the usual 15 - 16 mph and aim for 13-14 mph so I didn't get worn out too early. It seems my legs found a natural pace and I was rather suprised to finish just under 7 hours. That said, with only 800m of climbing it was quite flat (though I reckon I could do one with only 200m if I tried..)


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Jan 2018)

I took 2 750ml bottles as a just in case. I was suprised to find both empty when I finished, very odd given it was cold.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2018)

OK so far we have 14 CC Members posting rides in this years challenge. (Some of the usual suspects and a few welcome new entrants to boot.)
That's 1 more entrant then what finished the challenge last year.

So this weekend is the last weekend of the month. It would be good to see some more entrants this year.
It's been one of the worst January months weather wise then I can ever remember, (My mileage is way down) but long range forecast for the weekend (in the SE anyhoo) is looking pretty good for cycling.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2018)

Welcome aboard @Mark Grant , about time you joined our merry band.

So with Mark, we now have 17 entrants for this years challenge, 4 of those looking for their first Gold Star.
Here's hoping everyone can stay fit and well and get that 2018 Gold Star.


----------



## Mark Grant (30 Jan 2018)

I have a question...... If I do a ride on a tandem does it count?


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2018)

Mark Grant said:


> I have a question...... If I do a ride on a tandem does it count?




Of course.... 
Will you let Gail know that she's embarking on a 100 miler on the thing?


----------



## Racing roadkill (31 Jan 2018)

Mark Grant said:


> I have a question...... If I do a ride on a tandem does it count?


A unicycle counts as well.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I am going to attempt to _not _do an imperial century in January and lumber myself with them for the rest of the year!


Well, a combination of dodgy weather and catching a cold put paid to my half-hearted plan to get a January imperial century in. I did manage to ride a metric century yesterday but that was about all my post-cold legs could handle. Maybe the imperial challenge for me in 2019, eh?

Anyway ... For those of you tackling it this year - good luck!


----------



## Soltydog (31 Jan 2018)

Sorry guys I'm out  Not got mine done, but best of luck to all those who have got their January century ride completed, hope you all sucessfully complete the challenge 
I turn 50 this year, so wanted to do a challenge that involved 50 & not sure I could manage 50 century rides in a year  so I've set myself another challenge which may prove just as challenging for me


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Jan 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Well, a combination of dodgy weather and catching a cold put paid to my half-hearted plan to get a January imperial century in. I did manage to ride a metric century yesterday but that was about all my post-cold legs could handle. Maybe the imperial challenge for me in 2019, eh?
> 
> Anyway ... For those of you tackling it this year - good luck!



Well done, that's quite a feat Why didn't I think of that....


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2018)

Soltydog said:


> Sorry guys I'm out  Not got mine done, but best of luck to all those who have got their January century ride completed, hope you all sucessfully complete the challenge
> I turn 50 this year, so wanted to do a challenge that involved 50 & not sure I could manage 50 century rides in a year  so I've set myself another challenge which may prove just as challenging for me


How about 50 _metric _centuries? That would still be a pretty impressive total!


----------



## Soltydog (31 Jan 2018)

ColinJ said:


> How about 50 _metric _centuries? That would still be a pretty impressive total!



Not a bad idea, but I'm old school & work in miles


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2018)

Or 50 times 100,000 yards (56.82 miles)?


----------



## ianrauk (2 Feb 2018)

With Colin out of the challenge for this year 
That makes 17 participants.

This weekend is a new month so hoping some peeps get out and log a ride.
I'm busy this weekend with no cycling, so plan is for next weekend to log my ride.


----------



## Mark Grant (2 Feb 2018)

It's half term the week after next so Gail is thinking of accompanying me one day.
We may tandem it!


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Feb 2018)

I got the bogey month of February out of the way today, good job as well, it looks like the weather is going to be horrendous for the rest of February .

https://www.relive.cc/view/1388166714


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Feb 2018)

Looked at my shift roster this morning and I'll be cutting it fine for February, looks like my first, and maybe only, opportunity will be the 25th.... Hopefully the rubbish weather will clear by then. I may get an earlier chance but will have to be extra nice to SWMBO as I'll need to her to pop home from work lunchtime to let the dogs out....


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Feb 2018)

February done for me too. Ride report

I made good use of the wind direction so it helped for about 60 miles. It was an evil biting wind though that got through all five layers I had on top.


----------



## rb58 (3 Feb 2018)

That's February in the bag. I think I'll call that The Wet One. Ride report to follow when I've dried and thawed out.


----------



## rb58 (3 Feb 2018)

That's the February 100-miler in the bag. Nice Surrey, Sussex and Kent loop organised by @Trickedem . Things I learned:

Waterproof socks are not waterproof. Because the water runs down your legs and straight to your toes.
Waterproof gloves are not waterproof. Because the water runs down your arms and straight to your fingers.
Weather forecasters just make it up.
There's no point in cleaning a bike.

Having said that, it was a great route - a typical Tim flat one (up/down, up/down, up/down) with a decent breakfast thrown in. And it's always good fun riding with Tim, even if he was riding a comedy bike. 

The scores on the doors.... 101.4 miles. Average speed - ponderous. Maximum speed 40mph. Enigma Etape.

Did I mention it rained?


----------



## StuAff (3 Feb 2018)

rb58 said:


> That's February in the bag. I think I'll call that The Wet One. Ride report to follow when I've dried and thawed out.


I made an attempt, but called it quits and only did 25 miles. The flesh was weak and the spirit got fed up with being wet and cold.


----------



## rb58 (3 Feb 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Interestingly as I was riding through the village of Ashurst Wood I heard the sound of beautiful singing. I followed it and found a tower with neither door nor stairs, containing a beautiful maiden, imprisoned by a witch. "Rapunzel! Rapunzel! let down your hair!" I called. She did so, and leaned out of the window and said "O Prince, have you come to rescue me? ... Hang on, you're no prince, you're Dogtrousers. Finish your February century at once! and if you see a Prince, send him this way"
> View attachment 394416


Ha, ha. @Trickedem and I passed that way today too. In fact I suspect Tim has a very similar photo. Good luck with the HOTA.


----------



## Trickedem (3 Feb 2018)

rb58 said:


> Ha, ha. @Trickedem and I passed that way today too. In fact I suspect Tim has a very similar photo. Good luck with the HOTA.








snap


----------



## StuAff (4 Feb 2018)

Trickedem said:


> View attachment 394445
> 
> snap


650B wheels?


----------



## Trickedem (4 Feb 2018)

StuAff said:


> 650B wheels?


Yes. This is a Pinnacle Pyrolite. The tyres just roll over pot holes.


----------



## StuAff (4 Feb 2018)

Trickedem said:


> Yes. This is a Pinnacle Pyrolite. The tyres just roll over pot holes.


I bet!


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Feb 2018)

Trickedem said:


> Yes. This is a Pinnacle Pyrolite. The tyres just roll over pot holes.



Co-designed by a bloke called Decker:

https://www.evanscycles.com/coffeestop/news/pinnacle-pyrolite-leading-the-650b-road-revolution


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> Co-designed by a bloke called Decker:
> 
> https://www.evanscycles.com/coffeestop/news/pinnacle-pyrolite-leading-the-650b-road-revolution


Son of the above


----------



## Lilliburlero (4 Feb 2018)

February`s ride done and dusted today. The forecast frost was nowhere to be seen this morning so I thought it would be rude not to take advantage. Hard going at times, the wind was very cold..... 28 miles with my mate Paul and the rest solo. https://www.relive.cc/view/1391576201


----------



## Trickedem (4 Feb 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Son of the above


Well spotted @Pale Rider 

I am doing a test ride and a write up. It is a great bike. Very nicely specced and rides very well. My max speed yesterday was around 40mph and it was stable as anything. It is also very comfortable to ride, particularly over pot holed roads. Yet to try some gravel, but I expect it will be good on that as well.
Many of the Friday Night riders will know how awful the canal path is between Higham and Gravesend, so I will give that a go as part of the test.


----------



## Aravis (7 Feb 2018)

I managed February's contribution today. Passing through Newport, which was a blast from the past. It was very cold, but I'm too tired to say very much else!

The Gospel Pass Audax on June 9th looks rather improbable at the moment.


----------



## Aravis (9 Feb 2018)

I think I've just about recovered from Wednesday's torture. The post-ride weariness is still there but I feel coherent again.

I know we get more data from our rides nowadays than is healthy, and it's easy to see stuff that isn't there. But there's no disguising that I'm a mile an hour slower than I was a year ago, and it all feels like much harder work.

I'm sure I've told the story of how during 2015 I was steadily learning to enjoy cycling again, but 100 miles in a day seemed an impossible dream. Around August my doctor put me on metformin; once I'd become accustomed to it I suddenly found I could ride 100+ miles again, and it seemed far easier than I remembered it. From what I read, metformin may have some performance enhancing properties, but is likely to have negatives as well. It seems it just worked for me.

It's been all too easy to take this rediscovered ability for granted, but this winter it's begun to feel much harder and it would be difficult to describe recent rides as fun. I doubt that asking for an increased prescription of metformin is the answer. Maybe I'm taking too much blood-pressure medication - I was quite a bit heavier last time that was reviewed! Then there are boring things like taking diet a bit more seriously.

The one thing I'll definitely carry on with is the ICAM challenge. If I stopped I'd just pine, and in any case, one of the great strengths of these challenges is the gentle encouragement to keeping going when you might not feel quite like it. Then things have the chance to get better. My mid-March there'll be some pleasant warmth around and the days will feel so much longer.

Gospel Pass? Why was I ever worried?


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Feb 2018)

Aravis said:


> I think I've just about recovered from Wednesday's torture. The post-ride weariness is still there but I feel coherent again.
> 
> I'm sure I've told the story of how during 2015 I was steadily learning to enjoy cycling again, but 100 miles in a day seemed an impossible dream. Around August my doctor put me on metformin; once I'd become accustomed to it I suddenly found I could ride 100+ miles again, and it seemed far easier than I remembered it. From what I read, metformin may have some performance enhancing properties, but is likely to have negatives as well. It seems it just worked for me.


Similar boat for me, having to learn to walk again a few times between 2013 -2015 until I got the right pills. My only other prescription is exercise to counter muscle loss in the event of further 'episodes', in my case cycling since it's my legs that are directly affected with circa 50-70% muscle loss dependant on severity. My motivation to keep cycling has been the monthly challenges, and the Metric Half in 2016 was tough, easier in 2017. But then the Metric Century was tough, and now the Imperial? Well I may not make it, but I have at least done one ride of 101 miles now, a distant pipedream a few years ago..


----------



## ianrauk (10 Feb 2018)

Right. February's qualifying ride all done and dusted. A blast down to Ashford for some Scrambles Eggs on Toast 
It was minus 2° and sunny blue skies when I left home. It was nice to leave for a ride in daylight and for that matter, also arrive home in the daylight. A first for 2018 
So it was a tad chilly out and there was a fair bit of ice on the country lanes. But the roads were nice and dry which meant none of that mucky stuff all over me and the bike. 54 miles in and I got to Ashford, stuffed my face and turned back for home... yeah.. but now it was raining and windy, though the temperatures has risen to a balmy 6° 
It didn't stop raining the whole of the way home. So 3 and a half hours of cold rain and drizzle, of which turned the roads all mucky, of which turned rider and bike all mucky. But hey... it was jolly good fun to be out the the bike.. I think. .

Anyway, scores on the doors.
A tad over 101 miles for the day. Century #3 for the year, #231 over all.


----------



## StuAff (10 Feb 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Right. February's qualifying ride all done and dusted. A blast down to Ashford for some Scrambles Eggs on Toast
> It was minus 2° and sunny blue skies when I left home. It was nice to leave for a ride in daylight and for that matter, also arrive home in the daylight. A first for 2018
> So it was a tad chilly out and there was a fair bit of ice on the country lanes. But the roads were nice and dry which meant none of that mucky stuff all over me and the bike. 54 miles in and I got to Ashford, stuffed my face and turned back for home... yeah.. but now it was raining and windy, though the temperatures has risen to a balmy 6°
> It didn't stop raining the whole of the way home. So 3 and a half hours of cold rain and drizzle, of which turned the roads all mucky, of which turned rider and bike all mucky. But hey... it was jolly good fun to be out the the bike.. I think. .
> ...


Was a bit driech out there- bad enough on the Honda. Chapeau! Next weekend for me, hopefully (wind looking rather brutal tomorrow).


----------



## ianrauk (10 Feb 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Where is your preferred eating place in Ashford?


The International Train Station. Nice and big place, never busy. Food is not the best but good enough and not expensive. Decent bogs too.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Feb 2018)

Febs done and dusted again in the company of @Supersuperleeds who's wheel I needed after the second cafe stop. @tallliman also joined us for his metric century 
103.5 miles 6.45.42 moving time 3631 feet of elevation 
Anstey out and over the Trent at Swarkstone and a loop of villages of south Derbyshire around Hilton to suzies cafe at Hatton . Back to Loughborough along the Trent valley via Weston ,Aston on Trent ,Shardlow ,Kegworth where we parted company with @tallliman . Me and @Supersuperleeds headed for our favorite cafe nice pie at Old Dalby via East Leake ,Costock ,Willoughby on the Wolds . Coffee and cake consumed and then the run home . I was feeling it now so drafted @Supersuperleeds for a while .Home via Barrow and Quorn with a few extra loops as @Supersuperleeds needed some extra as he was going for 200km
Great ride despite the unforecast rain with great company . It is easier to do the miles with company


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2018)

What @13 rider said. Though per my GPS I might have done a little bit more than 200km 







Seems one second I was riding through Leicestershire then the next I was in Canada and then back to Leicestershire, I was that fast @13 rider didn't even see me disappear. Interestingly Strava fixed the anomaly on upload


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2018)

Oh and I should add that was my 50th consecutive month of doing an imperial century, though don't get any easier.


----------



## StuAff (17 Feb 2018)

Also done. Salisbury and back. Bit slower than last month's, but rather hillier and a crosswind all the way (wind direction didn't suit going anywhere for a tailwind on the return). 73 consecutive months of tons.


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Feb 2018)

Sitting here eating my brekkie getting ready to go. As usual a poor nights kip, but hopefully once I'm going I'll wake up a bit. Back in about 8 hours or so...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Feb 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Sitting here eating my brekkie getting ready to go. As usual a poor nights kip, but hopefully once I'm going I'll wake up a bit. Back in about 8 hours or so...


Have a great day.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Feb 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Sitting here eating my brekkie getting ready to go. As usual a poor nights kip, but hopefully once I'm going I'll wake up a bit. Back in about 8 hours or so...


Hope the day is in your favour.

Also up early to bag another ton and hoping for weather ad good as yesterday's glorious climes.


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Feb 2018)

I'm back. That was really tough going today. Misty for the first 25 miles and 1 degree C, light rain for 10 miles at 4 degrees, a glimmer of sunshine then cloudy with the wind picking up. Still, February is in the bag, and I'll update the challenge post when I wake up.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Feb 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> I'm back. That was really tough going today. Misty for the first 25 miles and 1 degree C, light rain for 10 miles at 4 degrees, a glimmer of sunshine then cloudy with the wind picking up. Still, February is in the bag, and I'll update the challenge post when I wake up.


Well done that man great effort .


----------



## rb58 (18 Feb 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> I'm back. That was really tough going today. Misty for the first 25 miles and 1 degree C, light rain for 10 miles at 4 degrees, a glimmer of sunshine then cloudy with the wind picking up. Still, February is in the bag, and I'll update the challenge post when I wake up.


Chapeau!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Feb 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> I'm back. That was really tough going today. Misty for the first 25 miles and 1 degree C, light rain for 10 miles at 4 degrees, a glimmer of sunshine then cloudy with the wind picking up. Still, February is in the bag, and I'll update the challenge post when I wake up.




Great stuff matey.
Only another 10 more for the year to go


----------



## HLaB (18 Feb 2018)

That's me done my ton. I deliberately got to the PCC Reliability Ride early so I could get a few slow miles in. Did the RR and went for a slow recovery after. Joining that all together its a ton


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Feb 2018)

@ianrauk can you explain how you get your heatmap thingy to work? I've clicked the link to jonathanokeefe but nowt happening. It's probably a PinC issue...


----------



## StuAff (18 Feb 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> @ianrauk can you explain how you get your heatmap thingy to work? I've clicked the link to jonathanokeefe but nowt happening. It's probably a PinC issue...


Link goes to the (blank) front page. You need http://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/strava/map.php


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Feb 2018)

StuAff said:


> Link goes to the (blank) front page. You need http://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/strava/map.php


Super, thanks


----------



## rb58 (19 Feb 2018)

Just over a week to go - still a few to get a February qualifier in the bag.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2018)

Last weekend of the month. Still waiting to see rides from @redfalo @Mark Grant & @BromyG


----------



## Mark Grant (23 Feb 2018)

Chilly day today. Because of the NE wind I thought I'd ride into it for the outward leg so headed north & east out towards Chelmsford then back though the center of London. A very large chunk of this ride was well within the M25, so lots of traffic and traffic lights! Consequently quite a slow ride.
Did I mention it was cold!
https://www.relive.cc/view/1422222057


----------



## BromyG (24 Feb 2018)

Just posted my 2nd century! Hard work today in the cold and wind, but my last chance to get it completed!
Good to also chat with fellow cyclists on the Woolwich Ferry and to meet a fellow Friday rider!


----------



## BromyG (24 Feb 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Last weekend of the month. Still waiting to see rides from @redfalo @Mark Grant & @BromyG


Now done!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Feb 2018)

With @redfalo completing his epic ride. We have a 100% rate still in on the challenge. March is just around the corner.


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Mar 2018)

The ice and snow had ( almost ) all gone. So I sneaked an imperial ton in. It started as a club ride, so the early pace was way too high for a typical LSD ride. I knew I was in trouble at about 80 miles, fuelling wise, but as luck would have it, just as I hit empty, there was a ‘one stop’ ( a small convenience type store) at the top of the hill. I managed to re stock my food supplies, and cracked on for the last leg. It’s a good job that shop was there, or it would have been game over. March ton done, that’s all the dark months finished, now for the lighter longer days


----------



## Aravis (7 Mar 2018)

March is done, a largely undemanding circuit through the southern Cotswolds and the upper valley of the Bristol Avon. The remnants of huge snowdrifts were everywhere, of course, and much evidence of snowplough activity, but the only point where a road was impassable was a flooded railway bridge near Wootton Bassett. That spoilt things a bit - I'd carefully planned my route to be 131 miles, the smallest number where I don't have a GPS-recorded ride. The final distance was 133 miles, also a "new" number 

Apart from a few moments when the sun came through it still felt much more like winter than spring. But it was nice to finish in full daylight for the first time this year.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Mar 2018)

@13 rider @Lilliburlero and myself are hopefully getting our March ride done this Sunday as we head up to Lincoln with @Chris Doyle and @tallliman to meet a few of the Lincolnshire CC'ers


----------



## Trickedem (11 Mar 2018)

I was up nice and early yesterday to do my Century, only to discover that my bottom bracket had seized.






Luckily I had a spare and I knew what I was doing. The first time I did this I ended up tightening the cups first and then had massive problems removing them. This time I was delayed for about 30 minutes. I was doing some route planning for the Audax I am organising in May, so this was a bit of a loopy sort of ride to try out some different roads.






My route took me out on to the Isle of Grain. Fortunately the winds were kind to me this time. I then headed up into the North Downs Area of Outstanding Natural Hill!
I had a quick coffee break at Lullingstone Country Park, which set me up for the rest of the ride. This was the first long ride for a few months when it has stayed dry and wasn't freezing cold. The sun even came out towards the end.





https://www.strava.com/activities/1446018687


----------



## 13 rider (11 Mar 2018)

Marchs done with company from @Supersuperleeds and @Lilliburlero more details to follow when food has been consumed


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Mar 2018)

March done with @tallliman @13 rider @Lilliburlero @Chris Doyle and for the Bardney but @Saluki and @wajc

Just under 135 miles for me, that's 11 consecutive months of double metrics, so guess I'll have to attempt another in April


----------



## 13 rider (11 Mar 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> March done with @tallliman @13 rider @Lilliburlero @Chris Doyle and for the Bardney but @Saluki and @wajc
> 
> Just under 135 miles for me, that's 11 consecutive months of double metrics, so guess I'll have to attempt another in April


Forget to say I rode further than @Supersuperleeds today


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Mar 2018)

13 rider said:


> Forget to say I rode further than @Supersuperleeds today


----------



## ianrauk (11 Mar 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> March done with @tallliman @13 rider @Lilliburlero @Chris Doyle and for the Bardney but @Saluki and @wajc
> 
> Just under 135 miles for me, that's 11 consecutive months of double metrics, so guess I'll have to attempt another in April


12 months is an RRTY in Audax terms


----------



## Lilliburlero (11 Mar 2018)

March`s ride done today with some wonderful geezers from Leicestershire and Lincolnshire . I managed to run over my phone at 120 miles after my bar mount case fell off due to me not attaching it properly after the last cafe stop, but all was fine 

https://www.relive.cc/view/1448263770


----------



## StuAff (13 Mar 2018)

Done, and done in again. A Hampshire loop- westerly so I had a tailwind on the return- via Winchester to Stockbridge, Andover, Whitchurch and then my usual route from there home. On the road at 8.30 and back home at 7.30, rolling average 10.3 mph. Don't know why, just had no oomph all day. Headwind definitely felt more than 11 mph, but I was barely faster heading back east. In the bag, at least.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Mar 2018)

Also got mine in yesterday. (Ride report) An undulating ride to Ludlow, Bishop's Castle, Montgomery and back. Blooming hard work and I can feel the effects of having done less mileage than intended over the winter.

Hopefully better weather on the way and I can start making up for that.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Mar 2018)

ianrauk said:


> 12 months is an RRTY in Audax terms



It was you mentioning that some of last years imperial challenge riders were doing an RRTY that got me looking at it.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Mar 2018)

ianrauk said:


> 12 months is an RRTY in Audax terms


I’m guessing thats the ‘AUK’ thing. It all looks a bit confusing to me


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Mar 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> I’m guessing thats the ‘AUK’ thing. It all looks a bit confusing to me



Randonneur Round The Year which, if I understand it correctly, is doing a 200km or more ride every month for a year.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Mar 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> Randonneur Round The Year which, if I understand it correctly, is doing a 200km or more ride every month for a year.


125 miles then


----------



## ianrauk (20 Mar 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Minor pedantic points...
> Not just a 200k ride, but a validated 200k (or more) Audax (brevet randonneur) That means that the rider (probably) has to factor in the logistics of getting to and from events in addition to riding. I say "probably" because *there's also the option of doing a DIY Audax where you ride your own route. I think these are ok for RRTY but not 100% sure.*
> Also what is required is 12 consecutive calendar months, not necessarily all in the same year.



They are ok.


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Mar 2018)

Well that's March done. Set myself a destination which joined up to some Explorer squares near Hindhead which I got on a Cub camp some years ago. The Surrey Hills turned out to be rather hilly, and I'm really pleased that I didn't walk up any of them (did have to give myself a stern talking to on the bike though!).
102.3 miles, 4,941ft of climbing.
Roll on April


----------



## rb58 (21 Mar 2018)

March in the bag. First time on the bike for a while due to snow, and man flu, so wasn't expecting to be particularly quick. My expectations weren't disappointed. I decided to also make this a recce for the Friday Night Ride to the Coast to Whitstable which I'm leading in a couple of weeks. I expected the Kent lanes to be plagued with potholes, but they weren't too bad. Although, the pot holes I did come across were pretty epic. Some you'd need a rope to get out of them with! Tough headwind for the return leg, otherwise it was a nice day. Beer beckons.....


----------



## BromyG (24 Mar 2018)

Thanks to the Fridays, March ride now completed and my longest ride this year! Thanks too for everyone's support and encouragement during the ride


----------



## ianrauk (25 Mar 2018)

Finally, I get March's qualifying ride in the bag. It wasn't for not trying. Such bad weather for the past three weeks and a cancelled Audax meant it was ride or bust today. I was going to go out what ever the weather.
So asked @Trickedem if he fancied a trip to the seaside for lunch, Herne Bay to be precise.
So was out of the door at 7am to get in a few miles (23) before meeting Tim at Rochester. We then followed the classic FNR to Whitstable then on the further 5 miles to Herne Bay where we lunched at the well known in Audax circles Mackaris Cafe..
For the return we fancied something different rather then the usual FNR in reverse. We decided to cross country. Climbing up and over the Downs. Stopping for a cheeky pint at the Black Horse on the Pilgrims Way.
At Sandling, Tim headed north to Strood whilst I turned south to Maidstone, popping in the town to say hello to Rachel who was working today. A quick hello then I ws off, following the Medway towpath, a really nice recently tarmacked shared path, but obviously with everyone and their dogs out about due to the fine weather it made for slow going. But it was nice never the less.
So. March's century ride done, a quarter of the year already. 103.7 very enjoyable miles. Century # 5 for the year and #233 over all.
Thanks to Tim for another thorough enjoyable ride.







Gillingham Riverside





Whitstable





Tim on the way into Herne Bay





Sorry for blurred pic.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2018)

OK, thats another weekend in March done and dusted and we still have 3 members still to log their qualifying rides
@Ajax Bay @Mark Grant @HLaB


----------



## HLaB (26 Mar 2018)

ianrauk said:


> OK, thats another weekend in March done and dusted and we still have 3 members still to log their qualifying rides
> @Ajax Bay @Mark Grant @HLaB


Hopefully do it this weekend if Ive recovered.


----------



## Ajax Bay (30 Mar 2018)

ianrauk said:


> still have 3 members still to log their qualifying rides
> @Ajax Bay @Mark Grant @HLaB


Dorset Coast 200 completed last Sunday - my post will be added to shortly.


----------



## StuAff (30 Mar 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> Dorset Coast 200 completed last Sunday - my post will be added to shortly.


I know a few bods who did that one!


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Apr 2018)

April done, and even though it was only half the climbing I did in March it felt a whole lot harder. I suspect that no café stop didn't help, so I really need to plan better. On the plus side I visited lots of places I've not been to before, including London (assuming Kew counts?)


----------



## Lilliburlero (1 Apr 2018)

April`s ride done today in the wonderful company of @13 rider , @tallliman and @Supersuperleeds . There were a few hills involved, but none were hard enough to get me off the big ring  

https://www.relive.cc/view/1483745486


----------



## 13 rider (1 Apr 2018)

April's done 115 miles for me 5500 ft of elevation I did use the little ring . Had to press on for last 2 hours to get to a family commitment legs are feeling it now . Well done @tallliman for getting a ton in which was a struggle and thanks to @Supersuperleeds for sticking with @tallliman so me and @Lilliburlero could press on . Still feel slightly guilty about leaving them


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Apr 2018)

13 rider said:


> April's done 115 miles for me 5500 ft of elevation I did use the little ring . Had to press on for last 2 hours to get to a family commitment legs are feeling it now . Well done @tallliman for getting a ton in which was a struggle and thanks to @Supersuperleeds for sticking with @tallliman so me and @Lilliburlero could press on . Still feel slightly guilty about leaving them



Did you get back in time? Don't feel guilty we were fine and had another stop at Susies. I didn't get in until 17:15ish so you did the right thng


----------



## 13 rider (1 Apr 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Did you get back in time? Don't feel guilty we were fine and had another stop at Susies. I didn't get in until 17:15ish so you did the right thng


Yes made big sisters by 1515 so not too late really had to push on for 2 hours legs feeling it now


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Apr 2018)

April done,as t'others have said lumpy ride out with @Lilliburlero @tallliman and @13 rider 

Still trying to upload the file to Strava but I did circa 128 miles thus completing my totally unofficial RRTY.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Apr 2018)

13 rider said:


> Well done @tallliman for getting a ton in which was a struggle and thanks to @Supersuperleeds for sticking with @tallliman so me and @Lilliburlero could press on . Still feel slightly guilty about leaving them



@Supersuperleeds is a very handy rider to have on the strength when it gets a bit tough.

He kept me and @EasyPeez going when we were getting drenched on our Spurn ride last year.

Battling into a head wind and head sleet didn't faze him one bit.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Apr 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> April done. Another slow lumpy grind but only one big hill Birling. Lunch at the George in Yalding.
> 
> I use the little ring all the time. Lots of useful gears.




Birling - Yuk
The George - nice


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Apr 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> @Supersuperleeds is a very handy rider to have on the strength when it gets a bit tough.
> 
> He kept me and @EasyPeez going when we were getting drenched on our Spurn ride last year.
> 
> Battling into a head wind and head sleet didn't faze him one bit.



Thank you, you and @EasyPeez did your fair share of keeping us going as well.


----------



## Mark Grant (1 Apr 2018)

Oh well! I failed miserably for March.
I'd intended to go Thursday but had an early phone call to a dodgy shower and another job so had to follow the money and go to work instead!
Then Gail & I had an impromptu break to Margate, so that was March gone.
Roll on next year!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Apr 2018)

Mark Grant said:


> Oh well! I failed miserably for March.
> I'd intended to go Thursday but had an early phone call to a dodgy shower and another job so had to follow the money and go to work instead!
> Then Gail & I had an impromptu break to Margate, so that was March gone.
> Roll on next year!




It's the way it is mate... Doncaster to look forward to anyhoo...


----------



## StuAff (1 Apr 2018)

ianrauk said:


> It's the way it is mate... Doncaster to look forward to anyhoo...


When? You keep organising that one when I can't make it, so probably still the case....? I might get another imperial 200 done this year.....


----------



## 13 rider (1 Apr 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> @Supersuperleeds is a very handy rider to have on the strength when it gets a bit tough.
> 
> He kept me and @EasyPeez going when we were getting drenched on our Spurn ride last year.
> 
> Battling into a head wind and head sleet didn't faze him one bit.


I knew @Supersuperleeds would coax him round and stay with him which made the decision to split easier . Buy he still sits on my wheel a lot


----------



## Mark Grant (1 Apr 2018)

ianrauk said:


> It's the way it is mate... Doncaster to look forward to anyhoo...



It's the bugger of being self employed. 
It was an old client for the first job and an estate agent that gives me quite a bit of work for the other.
I don't like the thought of them going to someone else!


----------



## HLaB (2 Apr 2018)

I'm still not fully recovered so I rode a March century anyway  A very slow 102.1miles with a bit of hills and cobbles in between (Ride to Start, ToFl, Ride Back).


----------



## Aravis (5 Apr 2018)

I caught up with everyone today. This was another ride that had been long in the planning, inspired by the "GB Divide" thread. Last August I did a day ride to Earlswood Lake, south of Birmingham, the waters of which drain to the Trent. Also within reach on a day ride is the Great Ouse, although heading straight there and back would require an uncomfortable amount of climbing. When I looked at easier Cotswold crossing points, an elegant oval-shaped outline emerged, and it's been sitting in RwGPS for many months. This is what it looked like (anticlockwise):







That was 136.11 rather cold but very sunny miles, and most of the day the end seemed a very long way away.


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Apr 2018)

I got April’s ride completed yesterday. It’s the route of the Velo South, which is a new event in September this year. It’s quite a ride, especially the first 6 miles, and particularly the last 10 miles . There was a slight enforced diversion at Elmers Marsh, which ‘helpfully’ added 6 miles, and 2 big climbs . The weather was lovely, and as an added bonus, the Old control tower cafe was still open at Goodwood motor circuit, when I got back, which was a very necessary refuel stop.


----------



## rb58 (7 Apr 2018)

Friday Night Ride to the Coast Whitstable edition was my April qualifier. That's the second qualifier in 2018 that has involved a trip to Whitstable. This time it was via London, with the return only to Rochester, where I jumped on a train. A warm night, a slight sprinkling of rain towards the end. Highlight of the night was time spent in the company of a Barn Owl on Raspberry Hill Lane overlooking the marshes. Enchanting. 116 miles overall.


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Apr 2018)

rb58 said:


> Friday Night Ride to the Coast Whitstable edition was my April qualifier. That's the second qualifier in 2018 that has involved a trip to Whitstable. This time it was via London, with the return only to Rochester, where I jumped on a train. A warm night, a slight sprinkling of rain towards the end. Highlight of the night was time spent in the company of a Barn Owl on Raspberry Hill Lane overlooking the marshes. Enchanting. 116 miles overall.


The owls fly with cyclists because the cyclist’s lights help to flush the owl’s prey out from the undergrowth, apparently. They are quite clever in that respect.


----------



## Trickedem (8 Apr 2018)

My April century was a cracking ride. After serving refreshments to the FNRTTC at Strood I joined the ride down to Whitstable. After a quick brekkie I took the Crab and Winkle to Canterbury, then NCN 18 up the Elham Valley. This is a lovely quiet road with great scenery. I then came back to Rochester along the Pilgrims Way. Although it rained for a couple of hours either side of Whitstable, it turned into a lovely sunny day.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1495029325/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1523125694


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Apr 2018)

Got my April ride in today after a bit of last minute planning because the forecast didn't look any good until a day or two ago.

103.2 miles on mostly easy terrain in almost a dead calm and even sunshine at times. Nice. Ride report.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Apr 2018)

Aprils ride done and dusted. The Man Of Kent Audax starting at Golden Green just outside of Tonbridge. Mixing it up with other CC'ers @frank9755 @smutchin and @iZaP . With @Trickedem signing us in at the start.

We had 2 and a half hours rain to start, drying out at about 10.30am. The weather from thereon was quite good indeed. We even had some warm sunshine for a while on the marshes.

So, 127 miles for the Audax and another 18 miles cycling to and from the start making a nice mileage total for the day of 145 miles.
Century # 6 for the year, #234 over all and month 89 in a row.
Roll on May.


----------



## smutchin (9 Apr 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Aprils ride done and dusted. The Man Of Kent Audax starting at Golden Green just outside of Tonbridge. Mixing it up with other CC'ers @frank9755 @smutchin and @iZaP . With @Trickedem signing us in at the start.



You weren't hanging around, were you? Not surprising I didn't see you again after the start. I was a bit late setting off due to mudguard fettling issues and rode at a rather gentler pace, back at the finish by 6.30pm, by which time you were long gone.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Apr 2018)

smutchin said:


> You weren't hanging around, were you? Not surprising I didn't see you again after the start. I was a bit late setting off due to mudguard fettling issues and rode at a rather gentler pace, back at the finish by 6.30pm, by which time you were long gone.



With the rain at Faversham Vicarage I just grabbed a bacon roll for on the move. Another rider did the same thing and we stayed together for the rest of the ride. At Romney, we once again decided to grab food for on the go. My riding companion was a very fit copper, so he helped dragged my sorry arse home for the last few miles , bless him. We hit base at 5.10pm. That veggie soup along with a couple of cheese rolls was a godsend.
It damn near killed me climbing the hill and the last 8 miles to home. My legs are certainly feeling it on the commute this morning.


----------



## Ajax Bay (9 Apr 2018)

Rode the 'Mad March - one more river' 200 which was snowed off in mid-March. 201km + 2500m of climb.
Included climbs over Exmoor and then the Quantocks. Duller than forecast but benign temperatures, warming up a bit in the mid-afternoon sunshine, and very little wind.


----------



## smutchin (9 Apr 2018)

ianrauk said:


> We hit base at 5.10pm.



Back in 2015, I got back to base before 5pm. I was _sooooo_ much fitter then... It's a fast course if you're in the right shape for it.


----------



## iZaP (9 Apr 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Aprils ride done and dusted. The Man Of Kent Audax starting at Golden Green just outside of Tonbridge. Mixing it up with other CC'ers @frank9755 @smutchin and @iZaP . With @Trickedem signing us in at the start.



Was nice seeing everyone! 

Apart from wet shoes which never dry out, the ride was nice, I got back to the hall at 4:40PM!


----------



## frank9755 (12 Apr 2018)

I obviously got back just before the soup came out!


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2018)

frank9755 said:


> I obviously got back just before the soup came out!




... That'll learn ya Frank. Bloody marvellous it was too.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2018)

iZaP said:


> Was nice seeing everyone!
> 
> Apart from wet shoes which never dry out, the ride was nice, I got back to the hall at 4:40PM!




Sealskinz socks and winter boots = toasty, warm dry feet.


----------



## Aravis (12 Apr 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> Rode the 'Mad March - one more river' 200 which was snowed off in mid-March. 201km + 2500m of climb.
> Included climbs over Exmoor and then the Quantocks. Duller than forecast but benign temperatures, warming up a bit in the mid-afternoon sunshine, and very little wind.
> View attachment 403626


I see you used the A377 between Exeter and Crediton. What was that like? I've heard evil things about the behaviour of some motorised vehicle users on that stretch. But if an Audax recommended route uses it in preference to fiddling its way through the lanes to the north, that would be good enough for me.

The reason I ask is that I have this ride planned, waiting for a suitable opportunity - 120 miles and both coasts:


----------



## Ajax Bay (13 Apr 2018)

Aravis said:


> I see you used the A377 between Exeter and Crediton. What was that like? I've heard evil things about the behaviour of some motorised vehicle users on that stretch. But if an Audax recommended route uses it in preference to fiddling its way through the lanes to the north, that would be good enough for me.


Last Sunday morning it was fine (which is why the organiser was content to have it on the routesheet and her mentor is a 'main roads are OK' Audax ancien) but ordinarily (ie for a normal (Apr-Sep) ride) (describing it going NW), I would turn off the A377 north after Cowley and go ("fiddle through") by minor roads via Sweetham to NE of Crediton (this is the route I normally take unless it's really wet) and then bypass the town to the north (Stonewall Lane/Higher Road) back to the A377. I've always thought the A377 NW of Crediton a lovely road to ride (and part of it is used as a TT route), but people's main road traffic thresholds differ and are difficult to quantify.
I have a number of other suggestions for your route (for example cycle tracks NNW of Torrington, through Barnstaple, and along the Exe estuary) but if you want those PM me. Here's a possible route: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/27229226 .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Apr 2018)

Doesn't count towards the challenge I know, but I got in a second century for the month yesterday: ride report.

110 miles into Wales to Lake Vyrnwy and back on one of the best days of the year so far.


----------



## StuAff (22 Apr 2018)

Done. Went to Salisbury and back (no bunny suit required). Despite strong crosswind all day, flew along quite nicely, and I got the fuelling right as I didn't flag at all. Which was nice. Garmin Connect reckons a moving average of 13.8 mph, I think the Strava figure of 12.3 is more accurate. Considering the number of steep grindy climbs, that's still good going. Hopefully get April #2 done on Friday night/Saturday morning, but better to make sure I had the qualifier done before that.


----------



## HLaB (22 Apr 2018)

Its not my fastest ride I'm still suffering from a lack of power but I went for just under another 115 miles (129miles in total) as it was Too Nice Not Too  I was planning to do April's ton next week but hey ho


----------



## BromyG (30 Apr 2018)

Bit late posting, but April's 100 completed on Saturday, piggy-backing off the Fridays ride to Felpham! Very wet to start, but improved as morning came, though we didn't get to see any sun!


----------



## Lilliburlero (30 Apr 2018)

Blessed with 5 Sundays and some decent weather, I managed to bag 6 Imperial Century rides in April and now have a count of 11 for 2018. I`d only done 8 prior to this year (1 in 2016 and 7 in 2017).

I cant help it... its a disease 

Its a nice disease to have though


----------



## rb58 (1 May 2018)

Oh yes! The benefits of being retired meant I could take the opportunity of a sunny day and bag the May qualifier. A spin down to Ashford in the company of a friend who is training for a five day LEJOG. That's 5 x 200 miles days. 

Lovely weather, although a testy headwind for some of the return leg. And a few diversions due to flooded roads were necessary (the blue in the picture is a field, not a lake). But that didn't spoil a lovely ride.

112 miles all told.


----------



## Aravis (1 May 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> Blessed with 5 Sundays and some decent weather, I managed to bag 6 Imperial Century rides in April and now have a count of 11 for 2018. I`d only done 8 prior to this year (1 in 2016 and 7 in 2017).
> 
> I cant help it... its a disease
> 
> Its a nice disease to have though


You make me a little misty-eyed; many years ago my progression looked very much like that, five in rapid succession in the spring of 1984 setting me on my way.

I hope this might be of interest. My year on year progression now looks like this (2018 obviously being incomplete). CycleChat clearly refreshed something that nothing else could reach:






The bit of the picture that doesn't tell is that I was doing serious commuting through most of the 1990s and the early 2000s which took a lot of my energy; it was the period 2005-2015 when things really went to the dogs.

One curiosity is that the single ride in 1999 was on January 1st, my best ever start to a year.

As for this month, I had a grand plan which I decided to postpone because yesterday's forecast was so unfavourable. In the end it would've been almost perfect. I should've been in France today so I'm just the tiniest bit gutted.


----------



## Ajax Bay (1 May 2018)

Dock you 2 marks for no 'y' axis scale; but add two bonus marks for record keeping.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 May 2018)

May done. Split the rim on the rear wheel, noticed it at the cafe stop. No idea how long I rode with it like that, but did another 10 miles or so to the station and need to do another three to get home. Will day a proper write up in the your ride and today thread later.


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 May 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> May done. Split the rim on the rear wheel, noticed it at the cafe stop. No idea how long I rode with it like that, but did another 10 miles or so to the station and need to do another three to get home. Will day a proper write up in the your ride and today thread later.


There must be something in the air today. I’ve completed May’s as well, but I had to cut it short at about 120 miles ( should have been 170) due to a technical. I really hate that.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 May 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> There must be something in the air today. I’ve completed May’s as well, but I had to cut it short at about 120 miles ( should have been 170) due to a technical. I really hate that.



I was lucky that I'd done the 100 when I spotted the rim, I'd originally planned 115 miles, ended up doing 122.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 May 2018)

Oh just noticed, this ride took me through 10,000 miles done on imperials


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 May 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I was lucky that I'd done the 100 when I spotted the rim, I'd originally planned 115 miles, ended up doing 122.








That’s spooky, I got 123 miles


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 May 2018)

Mine done today too. A repeat ride up to Lake Vyrnwy but with the Galaxy this time. 116.44 miles at 14.3 mph average.

Ride report here: link.

Imperial centuries on May the fourth. What could be more appropriate.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bzWSJG93P8


----------



## 13 rider (6 May 2018)

Mays done 103 miles circular route from Home to south of Burton on Trent in the company of @Supersuperleeds and @Lilliburlero in lovely conditions . Cafe stop at Fradley junction which was packed with cyclists . Next stop at Sutton Wharf was an ice cream stop first of the year . With a bit of effort I passed the ton in 5.59.42 only second time under 6 hours


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 May 2018)

13 rider said:


> Mays done 103 miles circular route from Home to south of Burton on Trent in the company of @Supersuperleeds and @Lilliburlero in lovely conditions . Cafe stop at Fradley junction which was packed with cyclists . Next stop at Sutton Wharf was an ice cream stop first of the year . With a bit of effort I passed the ton in 5.59.42 only second time under 6 hours



My arms are stinging now, I really should have put sunscreen on.


----------



## Lilliburlero (6 May 2018)

As above - May`s ride done with @13 rider and @Supersuperleeds . Stinging arms and ice cream.... pain and pleasure


----------



## StuAff (6 May 2018)

Factor 50 is your friend, chaps.....


----------



## 13 rider (6 May 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> My arms are stinging now, I really should have put sunscreen on.


My arms are fine  sun screen applied


----------



## ianrauk (6 May 2018)

May's done and dusted. A rolling Kent hills ride in glorious sunshine with @rb58 & @Trickedem
Such a marvellous days cycling.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 May 2018)

ianrauk said:


> May's done and dusted. A rolling Kent hills ride in glorious sunshine with @rb58 & @Trickedem
> Such a marvellous days cycling.



Off topic I know, but which seat post is that @ianrauk ? I can't get the nose of my SMP hybrid high enough on the standard Van Nic Ti post, so need one with the side clamps like yours


----------



## Aravis (6 May 2018)

Now here's a strange thing. From today's ride - the river Wye and Hereford Cathedral:






Also, for those of you who ride in Kent, we have a few of these too:











So May's qualifying ride is done - 123.24 miles, a little shortened from what I'd planned. Absolutely knackered. I'd spent most of Friday afternoon ill in bed, but felt a lot better yesterday and in view of the forecast convinced myself it would be OK. It was, just about, though at times it was good to know I could've summoned help from home. I'd never hear the last of it though


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Off topic I know, but which seat post is that @ianrauk ? I can't get the nose of my SMP hybrid high enough on the standard Van Nic Ti post, so need one with the side clamps like yours


It's the standard VN Ti post


----------



## cosmicbike (7 May 2018)

ianrauk said:


> It's the standard VN Ti post



Thanks. My Yukon has the VNT post, just looked at the Ti ones and at best part of £200 I'll be looking for an alternative


----------



## StuAff (9 May 2018)

May done. The old favourite up to Whitchurch and Overton then back, middling sort of pace all day but that wasn't a problem.


----------



## BromyG (14 May 2018)

May 100 completed on bank holiday Monday in the sunshine. Forgot to update, but now done!


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2018)

Would you imperialists mind if I pop over here to mention those of my forum rides that are 100+ miles in length in case any of you are interested? 

(I had assumed that everybody who does forum rides would check CycleChat and Recreational Rides regularly but a couple of people recently told me that they missed rides that they would have liked to have done because they _don't.)_


----------



## Racing roadkill (15 May 2018)

My trusty old Triban 520 with its Tannus tyres went on an epic trip at the weekend.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1564535452

https://www.relive.cc/view/1567309631

https://www.relive.cc/view/1569274417


3 epic days riding, 250 miles in total, an 80 miler, followed by an imperial ton, followed by a metric ton, all on “tubes full of concrete / a penny farthing, hur hur hur”


----------



## HLaB (20 May 2018)

I'm still not 80% and that was a lot longer than it should have been but taking advantage of that's May's done.


----------



## ianrauk (24 May 2018)

OK, last weekend of the month and a bank holiday to boot.
So, we have @cosmicbike @Ajax Bay & @Dogtrousers to log rides for May.


----------



## cosmicbike (24 May 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Extended FNRttC this Friday on the Brommie should see me home.



Duly noted, I've got a pass out for either Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## cosmicbike (26 May 2018)

Job done. I had hoped to go quite a bit longer today, but the headwind for the last bit wiped me out and I gave up at 106 miles, was fast for me mind. Cracking ride, think I'm sunburnt, but found some wonderful roads today.
Just noticed it gave me +1 on my Eddington too, now up to 43


----------



## 13 rider (26 May 2018)

Well done @cosmicbike still in all the challenges


----------



## Trickedem (26 May 2018)

I did my May century on the 6th May. Pretty gutted that Strava rounded it down to 99.8 miles.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1554152051

I probably over compensated 2 weeks later, with completion of the Bryan Chapman Memorial. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1586724565

I've sort of recovered now.


----------



## 13 rider (26 May 2018)

Trickedem said:


> I did my May century on the 6th May. Pretty gutted that Strava rounded it down to 99.8 miles.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1554152051
> 
> I probably over compensated 2 weeks later, with completion of the Bryan Chapman Memorial.
> ...


A bit of over compensation !! The second ride is a EPIC ride well done


----------



## ianrauk (29 May 2018)

Right then, we still have 15 in the challenge. 
@Mark Grant is out due to enjoying the high life  and @redfalo is out due to an unfortunate cycle injury 

The weekend coming is month 6. Half way there folks.


----------



## 13 rider (29 May 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Right then, we still have 15 in the challenge.
> @Mark Grant is out due to enjoying the high life  and @redfalo is out due to an unfortunate cycle injury
> 
> The weekend coming is month 6. Half way there folks.


Well done everyone . Commiserations to @redfalo and @Mark Grant


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Jun 2018)

June’s done. 2 visits from the p* fairy inside 10 miles ( one in the front, one in the back ). But another LBS came to the rescue, by having a good supply of replacement tubes, and gas canisters. I checked the pressures when I got home, somehow I managed to get 130 psi in the front using a mini pump and a gas canister .


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jun 2018)

June's done a solo tour of the vale of Belvior for couple of tricky veloviewer squares . Just enough at 100.3 miles at a steady 14.8 mph . Set off today with the mindset just pootle after months of pushing on it was a very relaxed ride . New cafe located very nice Verde velo


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jun 2018)

Also done, 126 miles in the company of @tallliman @tallliman also bagged a few explorer squares

And @Lilliburlero


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jun 2018)

should add made a nice change not having to shout out gate warnings @13 rider


----------



## rb58 (3 Jun 2018)

13 rider said:


> June's done a solo tour of the vale of Belvior for couple of tricky veloviewer squares . Just enough at 100.3 miles at a steady 14.8 mph . Set off today with the mindset just pootle after months of pushing on it was a very relaxed ride . New cafe located very nice Verde velo


These days, I'd be happy with 14.8 mph average whatever the ride..... :-)


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2018)

Junes ride done and dusted.
A very warm and sunny solo jaunt down to Camber Sands. And boy was it busy down there. Light winds on the way down and a nice tailwind for the return made for a nice and rapid ride. Eggs, chips and beans at the beachside cafe went down a treat. . A cuppa (well 2 actually) at Rachel's mums in New Romney made for a nice little leg rest and a cheeky pint of Doom Bar at the George pub in Yalding.

So, 113 miles for the day. Century #9 for the year, #237 over all and month 91 in a row.
A thoroughly lovely cycling day. 







Camber Sands





I suppose you can call this a quintessential English image. Village cricket with the Bilsington Memorial in the background. 





Rehydration at Yalding





Gotta keep the pegs turning


----------



## StuAff (3 Jun 2018)

Just for a change, went to Brighton (first visit this week, at least...). It was the annual London-Brighton classic car run, and Madeira Drive was very busy unsurprisingly. I didn't bother having a look at the motors (though did take a shot of the GT40 parked at the end), preferring to appreciate the Italian classic....





Bit warm out there for my liking....!


----------



## Lilliburlero (3 Jun 2018)

June out of the way today in the company of @Supersuperleeds and @tallliman. It truly is a sight to behold watching these 2 loons bag their VV squares 

Great weather, great company, great bacon roll, great ride


----------



## rb58 (5 Jun 2018)

June done. Ask me how much I hate headwinds. I had 60 miles of it today. All so I could enjoy the breakfast at Makcaris in Herne Bay.


----------



## Aravis (6 Jun 2018)

A near perfect day today. OK, the views could have been clearer!

I had two rides planned, one to the Clee Hills and one to the Clents. I didn't decide until this morning - the Clents it was. The late morning view towards central Birmingham:






A fine day out. I'm often amazed at the enormous variety of landscapes on our doorsteps, and how much there is still for me to discover. This time I successfully hit my target of 131 miles having missed that number in March. A few small deviations, some enforced, some accidental meant I looked likely to stray over 132 again. I swapped my usual route into Gloucester for a shorter, more hair-raising one, and in the end came in comfortably under. If I'd ended the activity at the end of my road, would that have been cheating?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Jun 2018)

June done for me too. Had it all planned out then did something completely different. Ride report *here*


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Jun 2018)

Done. Hilly, hot and tired. 107 miles in the bag, that's 6 months down, 6 to go...


----------



## 13 rider (10 Jun 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Done. Hilly, hot and tired. 107 miles in the bag, that's 6 months down, 6 to go...


Well done @cosmicbike halfway it's downhill from here


----------



## BromyG (24 Jun 2018)

June now complete, 113.76 miles! Headed out in a different direction to usual, and as many of these roads were unknown to me I thought I'd try satnav guidance via RideGPS. Interesting to say the least! Three things definitely learnt through this exercise;

1. be very particular in route planning. Just because Google etc says you can cycle along it, doesn't mean you actually can - cue gravel tracks, some overgrown with stinging nettles and rutted woodland paths rising with a 45 degree incline!
2. make sure you are VERY precise inputting your route - the voice in your ear will guide you around every squiggle you forgot to straighten out on your computer screen map!
3. when the voice in your ear tells you to turn - you turn! Don't ignore it and carry on regardless!

On the whole it was a good ride, slow progress going out, but a great ride back into London along the A5 for the return leg.


----------



## HLaB (27 Jun 2018)

I've did a few tons in the last week, albeit slow ones; this was the first:

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/24346379


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Jul 2018)

July done. Out at 0530 to beat the heat. A more hilly route than I expected including the sod of a climb out of Betchworth up the back of Box Hill, and Westhumble Lane at 20% not long after. Needed the coffee and cake stop at Destination Bike, who also had a couple of very nice Ti bikes on display.... 
101 miles and the Garmin topped out at 31.7 C on the way home. Fastest I've done too, just over 6.5hrs


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jul 2018)

July's done again in the company of @Supersuperleeds last seen on 112 miles going for 200km and @Lilliburlero last seen on 85 heading 20 miles home . Out to the vale of Belvior to cafe velo Verde on a route to grab some veloviewer squares and return . Did I mention it was hot Past the ton on 5.59.52 at 16.7 mph


----------



## Lilliburlero (1 Jul 2018)

As @13 rider says, July done and yes it was bloody hot...

https://www.relive.cc/view/1673988316


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jul 2018)

As said above. July done with @13 rider and @Lilliburlero. Finished on 127 miles. When I got home put the bike away and slumped in the garden, two cans of lemonade and an ice cream needed, am cream crackered. Was a tad hot!


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Jul 2018)

It was too humid for a comfortable attempt today, for my liking. I got 30 miles in, and abandoned. This month is a shoe in anyway, so no problem.


----------



## StuAff (1 Jul 2018)

Also done. Like @cosmicbike I went for the early doors option, rolling at 5.27. For only the second time in 36 hours (!  ) I rode to Brighton (Friday night's visit was for the Orbital gig at the racecourse, on the Honda). Was very pleasant indeed temperature wise early on, but the headwind kept my speed down, didn't make Madeira Drive until 9.45. The tailwind returning home wasn't too helpful in the somewhat debilitating heat, and various bits were aching as well. Unexpected delay west of Fishbourne- a couple of guys were fixing a puncture and asked if I had a pump they could borrow. Revolution Air Mini to the rescue  Back at 1450 or so.


----------



## Aravis (5 Jul 2018)

I rode 118.32 miles yesterday, but after lecturing Mr @Dogtrousers last year with "there's always going to be an asterisk", I can't claim it.

It was a marginal one though, and I'm still wrestling with my conscience, mouse hovering over the "Post" button...

The main purpose of yesterday was preparing for the Rough Diamond 300km Audax on Saturday.


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Jul 2018)

Aravis said:


> I rode 118.32 miles yesterday, but after lecturing Mr @Dogtrousers last year with "there's always going to be an asterisk", I can't claim it.
> 
> It was a marginal one though, and I'm still wrestling with my conscience, mouse hovering over the "Post" button...
> 
> The main purpose of yesterday was preparing for the Rough Diamond 300km Audax on Saturday.



Well theres rools you know...….


----------



## Aravis (5 Jul 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Well theres rools you know...….



I didn't say I broke any rules. I am innocent of any wrongdoing, but I'm hoping I won't end up needing a formal appeal to the ICAM committee. 

The Rough Diamond isn't going to happen for me though. I could have expected the most intense, sustained heat from mid-morning onwards, and 190 miles is well beyond anything I've attempted in recent years. I think that's potentially an extremely dangerous combination, and I don't want to die yet.

So am I a fair-weather cyclist?



Dogtrousers said:


> I'm planning another daring rule-bending-but-not-breaking ride for my century this month. So ner.


This is my counsel, for what it's worth. My very first qualifying ride, January 2016, was just before I discovered the world of GPS. It was certainly over 100 miles as measured by a reasonably accurate cycle computer, but precisely what GPS would have said is forever unknown. I can never completely overlook the asterisk, and I regret that.


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Jul 2018)

Aravis said:


> I didn't say I broke any rules. I am innocent of any wrongdoing, but I'm hoping I won't end up needing a formal appeal to the ICAM committee.
> 
> So am I a fair-weather cyclist?



I nearly got in trouble for suggesting I might pop in and let my dogs out for a wee at the halfway point before I started this challenge for the first time in January, bit more strict than the 100km a month challenge

Theres fair weather, and theres silly weather. I think we are in the latter, and anyone attempting a 300km ride in this, . I like to be home by midday


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Jul 2018)

July qualifier done but again not the ride I've been planning as that would have been way too hilly in the current warm and sunny conditions. I might still do that as a bonus ride if things cool down later in the month.

104 miles at 14.3 average. Ride report here: link


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Jul 2018)

I managed to get July’s ride in today. I went to a new cycle cafe I’ve found, in Southbourne. It was a nice ride, and the weather was fantastic. The temperature wasn’t too horrendous along the coast either.


----------



## Trickedem (10 Jul 2018)

I've finally got round to updating my log. Had a fantastic ride in the USA on Saturday. A full report to follow. But here are a couple of pics.


----------



## rb58 (11 Jul 2018)

And relax. July's ride in the bag. I took advantage of a break in the heatwave for a solo run up to Tiptree and back - a well travelled route. First ride on the Enigma since I put a new chain on. Either I forgot to re-index the gears, or the cassette is worn. But either way, i had troublesome gears most of the day, and couldn't be @rsed to stop and fettle as I wanted to make sure I made it back to the Dartford Crossing before they went off for their afternoon siesta. Thoroughly enjoyable day.


----------



## Aravis (12 Jul 2018)

I did a ride on Tuesday, and that's my qualifying ride for July - no need to argue a technicality on last week's effort.

Here's the activity - Through the Cleehole.

Since then I've been completely wiped out, even sleeping through a couple of football matches. No obvious explanation, so I guess something's not completely right. It wasn't the hottest day by any means but it was still pretty warm towards the end. But I did start at 5am!

Better news is that my revised gearing setup, with 42-32-24 rings is working well, three rides in. After the first of those I swapped the original 22 for a 24 which I'd picked up from the Julian House Bike Workshop in Bath. A contribution to the charity box secured it. Also a very presentable pair of Shimano PD-R600 pedals for a fiver - much smarter than my Shimano Tricolours which don't have a great deal of paint left.

Onwards and onwards.


----------



## HLaB (22 Jul 2018)

Did my July century yesterday. I knew my mates were planning a big ride so I held off till then. I'm in pretty bad shape though so I was dropped at about 30miles but caught them up at Sywell Aerodrome, we'd been planning to go there for a while but the day before I found out this was going on. They quickly dropped me before the highlight of the day Long dark and cool tunnels but fortunately for me one of them p'tured and I caught them up before them. In a group the tunnel are fun on your own they'd probably have been monotonous. Unsurprisingly they dropped me again as the road went up to Cafe Ventoux where I next caught them up. At the cafe I decided to come back solo on the shorter but hillier route guessing I'd get to the pub about the same time as them. I actually got there first which gave me enough time to down a pint of coke before the drinking began. A couple of them live within staggering distance of the pub but I've an 8 miles cycle. I wasn't expecting much but surprisingly as the pollen and heat went down I was moving the best I had been all day despite the alcohol  I paid for it that night though the histamine which is alcohol totally blocked me up again


----------



## Fiona R (23 Jul 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> July done. To avoid the heat I decided to get it over with quickly on a route that was - to steal a phrase from @Cranky Knee Girl - "unethically flat". Only 720m per 100km (I don't know what that is in inches and furlongs). I normally aim for at least 1,000.
> 
> Anyway, the plan worked and that was by a long way (by a margin of something like 30-45 minutes) my fastest imperial ton. Part of that was due to the fact that I only stopped twice, very briefly - once to eat a pie and once to buy water.
> 
> Heat wasn't too bad. There was some cloud so not so much direct sun.


I'm being an impostor in here  I've just had a week of unethically hilly and off road. Far more effort, counts for nearly owt in challenges.


----------



## Aravis (27 Jul 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> July done. To avoid the heat I decided to get it over with quickly on a route that was - to steal a phrase from @Cranky Knee Girl - "unethically flat". Only 720m per 100km (I don't know what that is in inches and furlongs). I normally aim for at least 1,000.
> 
> Anyway, the plan worked and that was by a long way (by a margin of something like 30-45 minutes) my fastest imperial ton. Part of that was due to the fact that I only stopped twice, very briefly - once to eat a pie and once to buy water.
> 
> Heat wasn't too bad. There was some cloud so not so much direct sun.


I fear you're implying that every one of my rides this year has been unethical. 

A couple of days ago I notched my second qualifying ride for July, extending that sequence to 20 months. The run was in greater jeopardy this month than ever before, but a surprisingly cool morning (single figures Celsius for a while according to Garmin) and the late start to the Tour stage gave me the chance. I have to say the profile looks ethical enough, but had either of the summits strayed momentarily over 500 feet it would've altered the impression a bit:






Still some way short of the 79.2 inches per furlong needed for true ethicality. It doesn't sound very much, does it?

I picked up a Strava Flyby (and a wave) from Nikki Juniper. She only did 80 miles.


----------



## BromyG (27 Jul 2018)

Not completed July yet, but hoping Saturday's Dunwich Dynamo will make up the miles!


----------



## 13 rider (27 Jul 2018)

BromyG said:


> Not completed July yet, but hoping Saturday's Dunwich Dynamo will make up the miles!


Living on the edge


----------



## BromyG (31 Jul 2018)

This months mileage was surpassed with my longest ride ever (147.74 miles) and my 6th consecutive year participating in the annual Dun Run. No route details as I’m sure you all know where it goes, but it started as a fine warm Saturday evening with a favourable tailwind, which made for great cycling into the night. Arrived with my cycling partner Mark Woollard, at 5.08am on the beach, just in time to see the last rays of the sunrise, before the traditional dip in the waves of the North Sea before breakfast. Due to more severe train restrictions this year, we then cycled on to Ipswich, which was not quite so pleasant a ride, battling with off-road woodland paths (who suggested the quiet scenic route?), a strong headwind and then heavy rain! Tired, but pleased with the achievement!





Saturday sunset




Last rays of sunrise




'Let's go on the quiet country road'!

(pictures by Mark Woollard)


----------



## rb58 (1 Aug 2018)

BromyG said:


> 'Let's go on the quiet country road'!



Well done Geoff! I hope you've cleaned that bike ;-)


----------



## rb58 (1 Aug 2018)

August qualifier done nice and early. I combined it with a recce for the upcoming FNRttC Whitstable edition. Rochester to Whitstable really is a splendid ride - it's almost a shame to do it at night! Can't say the same for the Sidcup to Gravesend leg. That is definitely better done at night! Gave the Enigma another run out, and it behaved impeccably. I love that bike.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> It's August already??? O ... M ... G



The countdown begins
5. 4, 3, 2, 1


----------



## Lilliburlero (2 Aug 2018)

August done today, 50 with my main man Paul and the rest solo.

8 down 4 to go 

https://www.relive.cc/view/1744887649


----------



## Aravis (2 Aug 2018)

Challenge is maintained for another month with 120 miles today, an expansive route into some quiet parts of Herefordshire, before heading for the Severn Bridge and returning along the eastern side of the estuary.

A very warm afternoon was forecast so ethicality wasn't the priority! That said, the first 80 miles or so had a respectable amount of rise and fall, so maybe I'd earned the finish through the flatlands east of the river, coupled with a following wind. I hadn't been there for a while and it was certainly fun.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Aug 2018)

August done if I get @ianrauk blessing . Basically today I have riden 106 miles .but 1.5 miles in I realised I left my water bottles nicely chilled in the fridge .So I had to go home . So to keep within the rules I recalibrated and rode another 103 miles from home restarting the ride . Hopefully this is acceptable .
Circular route from Market Bosworth around the back of Tamworth back to Market Bosworth in the company of @Supersuperleeds who last last seen chasing miles for another 200km


----------



## ianrauk (4 Aug 2018)

@13 rider . Nothing wronged there. Fluid is needed for long rides. No harm in popping back home to pick up essential forgotten items.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Aug 2018)

ianrauk said:


> @13 rider . Nothing wronged there. Fluid os needed for long rides.


Thanks @ianrauk It never crossed my mind about going home until @Supersuperleeds mentioned it so I thought I better check before he grassed me up


----------



## StuAff (4 Aug 2018)

I've forgotten my bottles a couple of times. You rode 106 in your qualifying. Without going into the whole 'not stopping at your home rule' debate, pragmatically if you forget something and nip back, that's been deemed perfectly acceptable on multiple occasions.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Aug 2018)

13 rider said:


> Thanks @ianrauk It never crossed my mind about going home until @Supersuperleeds mentioned it so I thought I better check before he grassed me up



I wouldn't have grassed you 

My August qualifying ride done, I also went home but only after I'd done 125 miles , that's 16 consecutive months of 200km rides.


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Aug 2018)

8 down, 4 to go August bagged today with a pre 0530 start to beat the heat. Had to wear arm warmers! Back for an hours kip on the sofa by lunchtime, found some nice, and not so nice new roads today.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2018)

Also bagged august. In raging, energy sapping heat. Im bloody bushed.
A nice ride out to Hadleigh mountain bike centre for food with @rb58 @mark st1 @sagefly @Nick Saddlesore and @StuAff .
Thanks chaps.


----------



## HLaB (5 Aug 2018)

Bagged my ton today also. I done about 13 miles with the club but there was no way I was holding my mates zone 3 for two hours. With a perfect draft I'd only hold it for 4mins in my current physical shape, so I dropped off and did a 80+ miles on my own having already done about 5 to the meet. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/26331528


----------



## StuAff (5 Aug 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Also bagged august. In raging, energy sapping heat. Im bloody bushed.
> A nice ride out to Hadleigh mountain bike centre for food with @rb58 @mark st1 @sagefly @Nick Saddlesore and @StuAff .
> Thanks chaps.


You're welcome. 14+ mph average on the return leg until I hit the usual congestion & endless red lights. Having you two to chase really helped! Got back to Waterloo with 90 or so on the clock, that wouldn't do, so went down to Brixton and back and towards Camberwell and back to make the ton. Just missed the 1900 train home, so on the 1930 (faster train anyway).


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Aug 2018)

I got August’s ride completed yesterday. It was quite warm so I stuck to a mainly costal route. The weather made the views and photo op’s better though.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Aug 2018)

So that's 11 of the current challengers getting their August qualifying ride in nice and early.
Marvellous stuff.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Aug 2018)

I've done mine today, doing a variation of one of my favourite routes out to Lake Vyrnwy, a couple of laps of the lake and back the most direct way. 111.1 miles at what for me is a very pleasing 14.7mph average. My fastest of the year so far.

The write up will follow but possibly not for a couple of days. In the meantime here are a couple of pics from the day:


----------



## BromyG (7 Aug 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I've done mine today, doing a variation of one of my favourite routes out to Lake Vyrnwy . . . .
> View attachment 422980



Nice place to cycle around!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Aug 2018)

BromyG said:


> Nice place to cycle around!


It is. An 11 mile lap of as near dead-flat riding as you'll find in mid Wales and looks beautiful.

The ride report is now up: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-5342054


----------



## BromyG (19 Aug 2018)

August now completed, thanks to the Fridays ride to Whitstable and return ride to Tilbury (via the Gravesend ferry) for a train home. Thanks to Mark Woollard again for his company and pacesetting! Details posted on challenge page. Awkward mechanical on the final 20 metres of the Graveney Marshes (return), when the chain came off and jammed itself between the inside of the chain ring and frame. Eventually shifted it with ignorance and brute force! Good to meet @jiberjaber on the ferry too on his way back to Chelmsford


----------



## Lilliburlero (1 Sep 2018)

Septembers ride done today with @13 rider , @Supersuperleeds and my mate Paul. I had to ride the last 70 miles with a snapped gear cable, but the lads cleverly sorted it out so I was in a half decent gear. My legs were going like bees wings on the flat though 

Big thanks to the lads for the help and seeing me round


----------



## 13 rider (1 Sep 2018)

As above September's in the bag 200km a mad circular route around the back of Coventry through Meridian the centre of England to Fradley Junction for a cafe break at 90 miles . Big kudus to @Lilliburlero on completing 75 plus miles stuck in 1 gear he certainly spun to win today


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Sep 2018)

As @Lilliburlero says above, September done. Another double metric for me and @13 rider. I must point out I played no part in the repairs as I didn't have a clue what @13 rider and Paul were doing!

@Lilliburlero can you ask Paul the proper name for those little clamps as I'm thinking of putting some in my saddle bags.


----------



## Lilliburlero (1 Sep 2018)

13 rider said:


> As above September's in the bag 200km a mad circular route around the back of Coventry through Meridian the centre of England to Fradley Junction for a cafe break at 90 miles . Big kudus to @Lilliburlero on completing 75 plus miles stuck in 1 gear he certainly spun to win today



If it`d happened 10 miles before I think I might have bailed out... You guys looked after me, I knew you would 



Supersuperleeds said:


> As @Lilliburlero says above, September done. Another double metric for me and @13 rider. I must point out I played no part in the repairs as I didn't have a clue what @13 rider and Paul were doing!
> 
> @Lilliburlero can you ask Paul the proper name for those little clamps as I'm thinking of putting some in my saddle bags.



I`v messaged him, just waiting for his reply.


----------



## StuAff (2 Sep 2018)

September done. Just for a change, Brighton and back, as the wind was easterly. Knackering on the outward leg, not terribly helpful on the way back. Speed was a bit meh, not quite sure why. Oh well, got it out of the way...


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Sep 2018)

https://www.relive.cc/view/1815357056

Well that’s September’s done. 2 visits from the P* fairy, one that totalled my rear tyre, but the weather was fantastic, and I got to see an air show, and eat a Burrito which was the size of a small car too, which was nice.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Sep 2018)

I got my September ride in yesterday with a trip over to Bewdley, taking in the pleasures of the Severn Valley Railway along the way, followed by a lot of hills on the way back. It isn't half undulating round that bit of the country.

Ride write up herefor those who are interested.


----------



## Aravis (6 Sep 2018)

Today I had a chance for another unidirectional ride, this time to Northampton, where my father-in-law is recovering from a recent visit to hospital. So my wife drove up and I drove us both back.

Gloucester to Northampton isn't far enough without some embellishment, and taking into account the weather forecast I went up to Meriden first, visiting the cyclists' war memorial which I found out about when watching yesterday's Tour of Britain stage. I rode through Warwick University, which 40 years on I scarcely recognised. After that through a succession of villages - Stoneleigh, Hunningham, Long Itchington, Stockton, Napton on the Hill, Priors Marston, Byfield, Woodford Halse, Maidford, Pattishall, Blisworth - all completely unfamiliar and all on quiet minor roads. With a westerly breeze establishing itself, as forecast, it was one of the most enjoyable rides of the year, and 117.40 miles.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Sep 2018)

Aravis said:


> Today I had a chance for another unidirectional ride, this time to Northampton, where my father-in-law is recovering from a recent visit to hospital. So my wife drove up and I drove us both back.
> 
> Gloucester to Northampton isn't far enough without some embellishment, and taking into account the weather forecast I went up to Meriden first, visiting the cyclists' war memorial which I found out about when watching yesterday's Tour of Britain stage. I rode through Warwick University, which 40 years on I scarcely recognised. After that through a succession of villages - Stoneleigh, Hunningham, Long Itchington, Stockton, Napton on the Hill, Priors Marston, Byfield, Woodford Halse, Maidford, Pattishall, Blisworth - all completely unfamiliar and all on quiet minor roads. With a westerly breeze establishing itself, as forecast, it was one of the most enjoyable rides of the year, and 117.40 miles.



Us Leicester lot went through Meriden and Warwick University on our September qualifier.


----------



## rb58 (15 Sep 2018)

September's ride done. Slipped in a second imperial century as part of our Basel to Dunkerque tour. If the rules allow it, I will be submitting the second September century as my qualifier, rather than the one done a couple of days earlier, simply because it includes a lap of the velodrome in Roubaix. Well, we were passing, and the gates were open...... Oh, and also because it was my 200th century. Here's picture of me being led out by @CharlieB , with @Trickedem behind the camera as always.




And a picture of the tour team:


----------



## ColinJ (15 Sep 2018)

rb58 said:


> September's ride done. Slipped in a second imperial century as part of our Basel to Dunkerque tour. If the rules allow it, I will be submitting the second September century as my qualifier, rather than the one done a couple of days earlier, simply because it includes a lap of the velodrome in Roubaix. Well, we were passing, and the gates were open...... Oh, and also because it was my 200th century. Here's picture of me being led out by @CharlieB , with @Trickedem behind the camera as always.
> View attachment 430125
> 
> And a picture of the tour team:


You'd have to be careful in a race not to swerve off that narrow _Côte d'Azur_ with its drop off!


----------



## Trickedem (16 Sep 2018)

rb58 said:


> September's ride done. Slipped in a second imperial century as part of our Basel to Dunkerque tour. If the rules allow it, I will be submitting the second September century as my qualifier,


I've posted the first century we did 3 days earlier which was much tougher. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1835252971


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Sep 2018)

September done with 125.2 miles to Brighton and back. Report in the usual place when I recover...


----------



## 13 rider (22 Sep 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> September done with 125.2 miles to Brighton and back. Report in the usual place when I recover...


Well done that man


----------



## BromyG (25 Sep 2018)

September's ride completed at the weekend, incorporating the Friday's ride to Oxford: 113.38 miles, details now posted.
https://www.relive.cc/view/1864017005


----------



## ianrauk (25 Sep 2018)

OKey doke. One September weekend left and we are now just waiting for @HLaB and @Aravis to post their qualifying ride.

The finish post is in sight.


----------



## Aravis (25 Sep 2018)

ianrauk said:


> OKey doke. One September weekend left and we are now just waiting for @HLaB and @Aravis to post their qualifying ride.
> 
> The finish post is in sight.


Typo in the log corrected. If only they were always that easy...


----------



## HLaB (25 Sep 2018)

ianrauk said:


> OKey doke. One September weekend left and we are now just waiting for @HLaB and @Aravis to post their qualifying ride.
> 
> The finish post is in sight.


I'll see how tomorrow's blood test goes, it was recommended that I do no exercise leading up to it.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Sep 2018)

HLaB said:


> I'll see how tomorrow's blood test goes, it was recommended that I do no exercise leading up to it.


Fingers crossed.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Sep 2018)

HLaB said:


> I'll see how tomorrow's blood test goes, it was recommended that I do no exercise leading up to it.


I hope all will be well. The current forecast looks quite promising at the weekend.


----------



## HLaB (27 Sep 2018)

I have low Iron levels apparently and I'm booked in for further tests. The docs worried I might have an ulcer. I'll start out with the club on Saturday but if I have any feelings I'll head home :-/

Sunday will be a rest day before my next set of examinations :-/


----------



## Lilliburlero (27 Sep 2018)

HLaB said:


> I have low Iron levels apparently and I'm booked in for further tests. The docs worried I might have an ulcer. I'll start out with the club on Saturday but if I have any feelings I'll head home :-/
> 
> Sunday will be a rest day before my next set of examinations :-/



All the best @HLaB , hope all goes well on your ride on Saturday and your next set of exams 

A bottle of Mackeson Milk Stout a day will sort your low iron levels out ... well, thats what me gran used to say


----------



## HLaB (29 Sep 2018)

Well that its done a zero effort ride so as hopefully not to aggravate before my stomach scan on Monday; I'll let it and the doctor determine if I do anymore this year.
Done 90 odd miles and then the Garmin decided to play games for the next mile? So I started strava on my phone to finish it off.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Oct 2018)

October's done a 112 mile . Nice 60 miles out across the vale of Belvior to Fulbeck for breakfast then a 50 mile grind home mainly into a strong headwind didnt plan that very well . Got to cafe averaging 17.5 mph , finished with an average of 15.9 hard work but another month done


----------



## rb58 (4 Oct 2018)

Wake up. Look out window. Decide to go for a bike ride. It's what you do when you're retired. October in the bag - solo run to Ashford. 111 and a bit miles.


----------



## Aravis (5 Oct 2018)

Too good a chance to miss today. If ever there was a perfect day to be out on a bike, this was it: total absence of any noticeable wind throughout, moderate temperature from dawn to dusk, and no rain.

I'm progressing with filling in all the numbers from 100 to 150 on Strava; today was 137, leaving just 138 and 140-149 inclusive. I don't know whether I can do it before I'm finished but it's fun to try.

Today I also completed 100 centuries since starting again just over three years ago. And to mark this momentous day I went to - Birmingham!


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Oct 2018)

The weather was almost Summer like today, so I took full advantage and got number ton number 10 done.


----------



## StuAff (6 Oct 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was looking at the perfect cycling weather this week, and sadly comparing the weather forecast for today, which was horrible.
> 
> The weather forecasters were right.  I rode out to Grain on the Hoo peninsula and had quite a pleasant outbound leg. It drizzled a bit on the way back until I had about 30 miles to go. The hilliest miles of the ride. Then it got serious and hammered it down. And to cap it all I punctured only a few miles from the end. Got back utterly drenched and shivering like crazy.
> 
> Fun, if you like that sort of thing.


Type 2 fun, innit....


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Oct 2018)

Rubbish weather here too. Forecast is good for tomorrow so I think I'm out early to try and get this months ride done. Bought new arm and knee warmers today and looks like first outing will be tomorrow


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Oct 2018)

October done. 134 miles to Lincoln. Currently sat at the station waiting for the train. Done in the company of @13 rider and @Lilliburlero. Unfortunately @tallliman had to bail out early doors.


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Oct 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> October done. 134 miles to Lincoln. Currently sat at the station waiting for the train. Done in the company of @13 rider and @Lilliburlero. Unfortunately @tallliman had to bail out early doors.



Good effort in the weather.

Bitterly cold wind up here.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Oct 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> Good effort in the weather.
> 
> Bitterly cold wind up here.


Was very cold first thing but after a few hours it was okay


----------



## Soltydog (7 Oct 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Was very cold first thing but after a few hours it was okay


I was out early & freezing my bits off, not wearing enough layers, but by the end of the ride (11am) it was considerably warmer & I was maybe a little too warm. Well done to all doing a century today, not ideal weather


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Oct 2018)

October done. Cold at 0600hrs this morning, 0.2 degrees in the Surrey Hills
101 miles, ten down, 2 to go


----------



## 13 rider (7 Oct 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> October done. Cold at 0600hrs this morning, 0.2 degrees in the Surrey Hills
> 101 miles, ten down, 2 to go


Well done only 2 more to go


----------



## Lilliburlero (7 Oct 2018)

As @Supersuperleeds says, October out of the way with my first double metric for quite a while. Big thanks to @13 rider and @Supersuperleeds for dragging me around today, much appreciated . I was feeling it big time after the cafe break with 50 miles to go, but they were great as usual


----------



## StuAff (7 Oct 2018)

Also done. A Hampshire (with a bit of West Sussex) loop. Hard work with a strong headwind for the first half, and somewhat nippy. Ideal for 5,000+ft of climbing then! Lights needed for last stretch- was just putting them on when I had the bonus of seeing Hummers (doing a recce for the annual London-Pompey ride, this Friday- unfortunately clashing with the Shoreham FNRttC).


----------



## Trickedem (7 Oct 2018)

On Saturday I had an Army reunion in Birmingham. The original plan was to ride up, till I saw the forecast. Pouring rain and a headwind! So plan B....ride home. Thankfully not too much of a hangover, so I was away before 5.30am.
The escape from Brum was via NCN 5 which goes through some nice parks. It was very cold once I left Birmingham and was showing -3 at the coldest.






The route then went through Warwickshire where there was a magnificent sunrise




Then through the Cotswolds through Oxfordshire, Northants, Buckinghamshire and Beds.
I will definitely do this again.

Https://www.strava.com/activities/1890059910


----------



## Aravis (8 Oct 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was looking at the perfect cycling weather this week, and sadly comparing the weather forecast for today, which was horrible.
> 
> The weather forecasters were right.  I rode out to Grain on the Hoo peninsula and had quite a pleasant outbound leg. It drizzled a bit on the way back until I had about 30 miles to go. The hilliest miles of the ride. Then it got serious and hammered it down. And to cap it all I punctured only a few miles from the end. Got back utterly drenched and shivering like crazy.
> 
> Fun, if you like that sort of thing.


I knew I shouldn't've been prattling on about how fantastic everything was on Friday - but I couldn't help myself! Sorry mate.

But srsly, Friday was absolutely gorgeous.

Some of my favourite rides have been in the worst of conditions. A self-cleaning bike would be handy though.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Oct 2018)

I too got my October ride done yesterday. Blooming cold in the morning but the wind direction and strength was ideal for a trip out to Vyrnwy. 113.68 miles at 13.8 mph average but a tougher ride than expected as I ran seriously short of energy towards the end. Ride report *here*


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2018)

Trickedem said:


> The escape from Brum was via NCN 5 which goes through some nice parks. It was very cold once I left Birmingham and was showing -3 at the coldest.
> View attachment 433118


That's a great photo!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Oct 2018)

Octobers ride in the bag. 
A run down to Camber Sands with Marky Mark @mark st1 
It was jolly warm out there. at 7am the temps where showing 18°. Completely bonkers for the time of year. It stayed warm for the whole ride, getting even warmer as the day went on.
We had strong headwinds on the way down to Camber but where rewarded with some nice tailwinds for the return.

So scores on the doors.
117 miles., with the added bonus of a few future Eddingtons (sorry Mark for dragging you out for longer then was necessary  )







It was very windy down on the south coast.
Paragliders/surfers or what ever they are called by the dozens.


----------



## BromyG (13 Oct 2018)

October now completed, thanks to the Friday’s ride to Shoreham and especially big thanks and much respect to @StuartG for dragging my tired legs back to Coulsdon from where we caught the train! 107 miles done, which I will post in the correct place once I’ve sorted my computer problems!


----------



## StuartG (13 Oct 2018)

Thank you @BromyG - it was a pleasure. A companion on a long ride is a great bonus. I really appreciated your company.

Which brings me to my imperial century problem. I've done seven in the last couple of months so the distance is no longer a problem. But I have a psychological block about December/January/February. Riding in the dark alone in the country or when the temperature is below 37F is outside my envelope. So I don't think I can step up to your challenge. But I am open to persuasion and help!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2018)

StuartG said:


> Which brings me to my imperial century problem. I've done seven in the last couple of months so the distance is no longer a problem. But I have a psychological block about December/January/February. Riding in the dark alone in the country or when the temperature is below 37F is outside my envelope. So I don't think I can step up to your challenge. But I am open to persuasion and help!


That's the same problem that I have, only with added hills! 

I would tackle an '_imperial century a month from March to October, with 4 extra imperial centuries when you like_' challenge!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Oct 2018)

StuartG said:


> Thank you @BromyG - it was a pleasure. A companion on a long ride is a great bonus. I really appreciated your company.
> 
> Which brings me to my imperial century problem. I've done seven in the last couple of months so the distance is no longer a problem. But I have a psychological block about December/January/February. Riding in the dark alone in the country or when the temperature is below 37F is outside my envelope. So I don't think I can step up to your challenge. *But I am open to persuasion and help*!



Riding with others helps. There are a few southerners in the challenge so you should be able to tag along with some of them

For the winter rides I like to get out as early as possible so the dark riding is done at the beginning. Being on 20 or 30 miles as the sun comes up mentally makes the ride easier.

Throw in an extra cafe stop and accept a winter 100 will be slower than a summer 100.

When it is really cold, make sure you put some hills in the ride, you get much warmer going up them, on the negative side the descents are colder.


----------



## rb58 (19 Oct 2018)

StuartG said:


> Thank you @BromyG - it was a pleasure. A companion on a long ride is a great bonus. I really appreciated your company.
> 
> Which brings me to my imperial century problem. I've done seven in the last couple of months so the distance is no longer a problem. But I have a psychological block about December/January/February. Riding in the dark alone in the country or when the temperature is below 37F is outside my envelope. So I don't think I can step up to your challenge. But I am open to persuasion and help!


That reminds me - I said I'd said you a couple of routes which can be used as easy winter 'bankers'. I'll do that this afternoon when I get back from the recce for this weekend's Sunday London Ride. Also, now I'm a gentleman of leisure, I'm happy to meet you for a long ride at very short notice (e.g. the night before) if the weather forecast looks particularly good and there's nothing already booked. It's always easier if you're not alone.


----------



## StuartG (19 Oct 2018)

rb58 said:


> I'm happy to meet you for a long ride at very short notice (e.g. the night before) if the weather forecast looks particularly good and there's nothing already booked. It's always easier if you're not alone.


That would be fantastic if I didn't hold you back too much.


----------



## HLaB (21 Oct 2018)

After yesterday's hard ride (half of which was single speed due to a cable snap) I didn't really have much in my legs but it looked such a promising day and I ended up doing 110.3 miles. A bit of d1cking about in Stamford brought the average down but with a 10miles recovery ride start I'm much happier how it went and don't feel totally drained at the end despite it being done on my heavier mudguarded bike.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/28919283


Doh, I didnt realise that when the 130 is paused, one push starts it again but when it goes to sleep such as at a cafe stop it needs two pushes to restart it :-D

https://www.strava.com/activities/1919226752


----------



## Ajax Bay (27 Oct 2018)

October's:
135 miles and 8861 feet Start/finish Bridgwater. Headed west parallel to the Somerset coast to Watchet, past Minehead, down into Porlock and climb out, A39 steeply down into Lynmouth and double chevron climb out to Blackmoor Gate (the west end of Exmoor). Turned and, now with the wind, back east over Exmoor to the Brendon Hills and across to and steep, long (Cothelstone) climb over the Quantocks to Bridgwater (see below); ENE to Street via Othery and back along Polden Hills to Bridgwater. Steady westerly wind (so slow on the way out) but warm and dry.
Planned at 205km, ended up being 218k (the first five hours into the wind), with voluntary diversions and route choice adding the distance. Off road climb out of Porlock was a highlight but still paid the £1 toll. 
Had fitted a front light and then decided that I'd do it in 10 hours (starting before 8am) and not need it so left it in the car. Then with 60km to go realised that I would need light (or have to rely on (good and carried) headtorch) so climbed over Quantocks (rather than going via Taunton and its main roads in rush hour) to get back to car; fitted light and finished off with a 50k circuit out to Street and back. That gave me the second highlight: going east the full full moon rose above Street/Glastonbury. And behind a brilliant, multi-coloured sunset.
First experience of loose chainring bolts: seemed a bit 'funny' going along the A39 before Porlock - I could see the middle ring varying its line at each revolution - and on a stop there and check, 4 of 5 were loose. Managed to tighten 3 so all good. More threadlock required and a regular check.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2018)

And with AB getting his qualifying ride done, that makes 15 hardy souls still in the challenge.
2 more to go and we are done for another year.

Fingers crossed that @Trickedem recovers from his injury in time to get a November ride done.


----------



## Trickedem (28 Oct 2018)

ianrauk said:


> And with AB getting his qualifying ride done, that makes 15 hardy souls still in the challenge.
> 2 more to go and we are done for another year.
> 
> Fingers crossed that @Trickedem recovers from his injury in time to get a November ride done.


Feeling confident. I have a doctors appt tomorrow and should get the all clear to start physio.
I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Trickedem (29 Oct 2018)

Trickedem said:


> Feeling confident. I have a doctors appt tomorrow and should get the all clear to start physio.
> I will keep you all posted.


I cycled 6 miles to the hospital, but didn't tell him. My shoulder separation is a grade 3, so unless I have surgery, I am always going to have a lump on the shoulder. He said I could start physio soon and to come back in 5-6 weeks if I was having any problems. 

I've done 12 miles today with no real pain, so I am going to try and do my century as planned on 10 or 11th Nov. I will be aiming for an easy flattish ride, which will be a novel experience for me.


----------



## rb58 (29 Oct 2018)

Trickedem said:


> ...... so I am going to try and do my century as planned on 10 or 11th Nov. I will be aiming for an easy flattish ride, which will be a novel experience for me.


I’m free that weekend if you want company.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2018)

rb58 said:


> I’m free that weekend if you want company.


Me too  as long as it's so day


----------



## Lilliburlero (30 Oct 2018)

Thought i`d share this with you guys now that I know its on, well, I knew it was on a while back to be honest. 

My 42nd Imperial century of 2018 was bagged on Sunday and I will now be going all out for 52 for the year for the average of 1 per week.

Its going to take some pretty catastrophic weather in the last two months to wreck my goal, believe me


----------



## rb58 (30 Oct 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> Thought i`d share this with you guys now that I know its on, well, I knew it was on a while back to be honest.
> 
> My 42nd Imperial century of 2018 was bagged on Sunday and I will now be going all out for 52 for the year for the average of 1 per week.
> 
> Its going to take some pretty catastrophic weather in the last two months to wreck my goal, believe me



Are you initiating a new challenge - The CycleChat Imperial Century a Week Challenge?


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Oct 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> Thought i`d share this with you guys now that I know its on, well, I knew it was on a while back to be honest.
> 
> My 42nd Imperial century of 2018 was bagged on Sunday and I will now be going all out for 52 for the year for the average of 1 per week.
> 
> Its going to take some pretty catastrophic weather in the last two months to wreck my goal, believe me


That’s really good going, I’m struggling to find the time to do one a month


----------



## Lilliburlero (30 Oct 2018)

rb58 said:


> Are you initiating a new challenge - The CycleChat Imperial Century a Week Challenge?



Not at all . This will be a one-off year, there`s no chance that i`ll be doing it again.



cosmicbike said:


> That’s really good going, I’m struggling to find the time to do one a month



I guess i`m lucky that my kids are in their 20`s and my wife works most weekends, so I have the luxury of going out whenever I want.


----------



## Aravis (1 Nov 2018)

I eased my way round my November qualifier today. I've been suffering from the coldy virus that many have reported, and it still seems reluctant to leave completely. The day's main feature was the pretty road connecting the Teme and Lugg via Lingen, a road that pops into Wales for barely 100 yards. I've often seen it on the map but for some reason have previously always gone elsewhere.

I was in two minds about today because next week I'll be on holiday in Lancashire, I'll have my bike, and I have authorisation for a single day coast-to-coast. Heysham - Hartlepool has a nice ring to it. Naturally I'd've liked that to be this month's qualifier, but after being ill I really needed a ride this week. I suppose I could've made it 99 miles. As if!

This happened today - a first for me:







OK there was a little patchy rain early on, and I have a filthy bike, but it was hard to imagine a better day to be out there at this time of year.


----------



## Lilliburlero (2 Nov 2018)

November done today. Rode 9 miles up to Twycross and did 4x 21 mile loops of Market Bosworth before riding home dizzy.


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Nov 2018)

Aravis said:


> . Heysham - Hartlepool has a nice ring to it.



Look like about 105 miles - thought it would have been further.

Very up and down over the Dales. fairly flat once you get east of the A1(M).

Hartlepool is rather low rent which could make for an underwhelming finish to your adventure, although there are a handful of food and drink outlets at the marina, which also has parking.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Nov 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> Thought i`d share this with you guys now that I know its on, well, I knew it was on a while back to be honest.
> 
> My 42nd Imperial century of 2018 was bagged on Sunday and I will now be going all out for 52 for the year for the average of 1 per week.
> 
> Its going to take some pretty catastrophic weather in the last two months to wreck my goal, believe me


Nutter ! . I thought my rookie year of 15 centuries was pretty good 



rb58 said:


> Are you initiating a new challenge - The CycleChat Imperial Century a Week Challenge?


Count me out


----------



## Lilliburlero (3 Nov 2018)

13 rider said:


> Nutter ! . I thought my rookie year of 15 centuries was pretty good
> 
> 
> Count me out



I remember doing a ride with you and @Supersuperleeds around Christmas time 2016. I was going to move up from the 50km challenge to the 100km for 2017 and @Supersuperleeds was trying to get you to do the Imperial challenge for that year. I thought you must be mad to have a go at that, but you aced it . I learn a lot from you two about what is possible and I cant thank you enough for it. I would not be doing what i`m doing if it wasn`t for you guys, you have been a massive inspiration


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Nov 2018)

November qualifier completed yesterday. 103.65 miles around North Shropshire on the flattest ride I could come up with as I'm using the heavy knockabout bike. Ride report here.

A chilly start with ice on the ground in places but a lovely day otherwise. I hope those of you doing it today aren't getting too blown around or rained on.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Nov 2018)

November done in the company of @13 rider 

200km to Lincoln. Currently sat on the train in Nottingham.


----------



## HLaB (4 Nov 2018)

That's November done for me too, a wee ring ton, did 41miles with the club then another 20miles at pace got the average up from 16.5mph to 17.1mph and then I went pop as I went straight into the headwind so the last 39miles were a lot slower (16.1mph in the end). I had p'tured at some point but with heavy winter tyres I hardly noticed until it was too energy sapping late.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Nov 2018)

November's done a metric double 125 miles @Supersuperleeds route Leicester to Lincoln bagging a few veloviewer squares . Great ride in great company and lucky with the weather couple of spells of drizzle but lots of wet roads in places


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Nov 2018)

Easily the most hateful ride I've had this year and the only reason I pushed on was this silly bloody challenge. 100.37 miles, only 1 to go.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Nov 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Easily the most hateful ride I've had this year and the only reason I pushed on was this silly bloody challenge. 100.37 miles, only 1 to go.


Hang in there @cosmicbike . I sorry for inspiring you to do this challenge  but your going great


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Nov 2018)

13 rider said:


> Hang in there @cosmicbike . I sorry for inspiring you to do this challenge  but your going great



Poor planning on my part. I used what was going to be my metric century for the month and figured I'd just extend it to the imperial. Slow, stop start stuff around housing estates is not a good way to start a long ride. Lesson learnt. And yes, it's all your fault I'd probably never have gotten round to doing the 100 milers otherwise


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Nov 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> You loved it really. Admit it. The fact that you weren't enjoying it made it all the more enjoyable



There is something very satisfying about completing a horrid ride


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Nov 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> You loved it really. Admit it. The fact that you weren't enjoying it made it all the more enjoyable





Supersuperleeds said:


> There is something very satisfying about completing a horrid ride



Perhaps having a horrid ride will make me enjoy the December one more. Might even make me think about doing it again next year...


----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Perhaps having a horrid ride will make me enjoy the December one more. Might even make me think about doing it again next year...


You know you will. You're a long way down a slippery slope


----------



## Aravis (7 Nov 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> Look like about 105 miles - thought it would have been further.
> 
> Very up and down over the Dales. fairly flat once you get east of the A1(M).
> 
> Hartlepool is rather low rent which could make for an underwhelming finish to your adventure, although there are a handful of food and drink outlets at the marina, which also has parking.


This ride is planned for tomorrow. It might be a little rough over the high ground, but the wind should be more in my favour than not.

The plan is to finish at the Heugh Battery Museum on the Headland just north of the town.

We're having a good week, based in Morecambe and touring around. By far the best cycling day would've been Monday, but that was my wife's birthday, so there were other priorities. Here is the lady herself beside Coniston Water:







She looks happy, and that's very nearly as important as a bike ride.


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Nov 2018)

Aravis said:


> This ride is planned for tomorrow. It might be a little rough over the high ground, but the wind should be more in my favour than not.
> 
> The plan is to finish at the Heugh Battery Museum on the Headland just north of the town.
> 
> ...



Hartlepool Headland is the land that time forgot and the locals are known for their, er, particular outlook on life.

Which makes it a fascinating place to visit, albeit there isn't a lot there so it won't take you very long.

A bit further round from the battery is the statue of Andy Capp - his creator, Reg Smythe, was a Hartlepool man.

I spoke to him once, slightly odd experience because he replied partly as Reg and partly as Andy.

Reminded me of that film in which the ventriloquist's dummy takes over the vent.


----------



## Aravis (8 Nov 2018)

I did the ride today. The drive back seemed a terribly long way! I'll do a write-up in _Your ride today...
_
Not tonight though. I'd fall asleep on the keyboard and said write-up would consist of a long string of z's.

Today marked the completion of 24 consecutive months with a least two qualifying century rides, so there is some relevance to this thread.


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Nov 2018)

I got November’s completed today. A variation on a theme, down towards Bournemouth. The weather turned horrific towards the end, the wind was blowing a steady 40mph with a couple of hefty 60 mph gusts, I was practically getting blown backwards at one point, as I was on the exposed coastal bit, so I had to dive inland a bit, or I may not have made it back in one piece. The rain had just started to come down as I got close to home, it’s a whole lot worse right now. I think I’ll go East or North for December’s effort.


----------



## Trickedem (10 Nov 2018)

Trickedem said:


> I cycled 6 miles to the hospital, but didn't tell him. My shoulder separation is a grade 3, so unless I have surgery, I am always going to have a lump on the shoulder. He said I could start physio soon and to come back in 5-6 weeks if I was having any problems.
> 
> I've done 12 miles today with no real pain, so I am going to try and do my century as planned on 10 or 11th Nov. I will be aiming for an easy flattish ride, which will be a novel experience for me.


I am planning to do a century tomorrow with @ianrauk and @rb58. It is a relatively flat route for Kent, so hopefully won't stress the shoulder too much. We are expecting it to be a bit damp, but we've all cycled in worse, so expect it will be fine.


----------



## rb58 (11 Nov 2018)

Trickedem said:


> I am planning to do a century tomorrow with @ianrauk and @rb58.


Job done. Reports to follow, but The Three Musketeers ride again!


----------



## Trickedem (12 Nov 2018)

rb58 said:


> Job done. Reports to follow, but The Three Musketeers ride again!


A great relief that my shoulder was well enough for me to ride. It's surprising how you can lose fitness in just a month.
We were expecting wetness. However we only had a couple of short heavy showers. 
Great to be back on track to complete 8 years of centuries.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Nov 2018)

Yep, Novembers ride done and dusted. Completed in the exalted company of @rb58 @Trickedem.
We were really pleased that Tim was able to do the ride without any problems due to his recent injury. It would have been a travesty if he couldn't complete the challenge this year as the 3 of us are now in our 8th year. Cycling together all those years through thick and thin, good weather and bad.

Yesterdays was an easy(er) pootle down to the worldly delights of Ashford International Station for a bite to eat. Such salubrious surroundings I must say 

We had weather alright, two bouts of swirling, blustery rain, 1 of which whilst a puncture was being repaired. However, it didn't put a dampener on the ride, the rain was short lived, it wasn't cold and the sun made a brief appearance at times. It turned out to be a really pleasant ride.

A few pictures

The memorial in the village of Plaxtol










Puncture fix # 1





The village of Staplehurst





A long old drag





The wall of a Staplehurst pub - GBA 16-71





Puncture fix # 2





So Novembers qualifying ride done and dusted and the 96th Imperial Century month in a row.

1 more month to go... the finish line approaches.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Nov 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Yep, Novembers ride done and dusted. Completed in the exalted company of @rb58 @Trickedem.
> We were really pleased that Tim was able to do the ride without any problems due to his recent injury. It would have been a travesty if he couldn't complete the challenge this year as the 3 of us are now in our 8th year. Cycling together all those years through thick and thin, good weather and bad.
> 
> Yesterdays was an easy(er) pootle down to the worldly delights of Ashford International Station for a bite to eat. Such salubrious surroundings I must say
> ...



Looks like someone needs to invest in some marathon pluses


----------



## rb58 (13 Nov 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Looks like someone needs to invest in some marathon pluses


Naaah. One puncture each in those conditions isn't too bad, especially as we went past several places where the Hawthorn hedges had just been cut (and one place where the farmer was cutting them as we went by). I'll take that over the riding though sludge effect you get with M+. I think that was maybe only my second or third puncture of the year. I'm reminded of the time @Trickedem had so many punctures on the veteran car run to Brighton that he had to head for home - and that was before we'd even left the start! What I do think i need though is a little mud flap on the rear mudguard - because although my *rse stayed quite dry, i think @Trickedem and @ianrauk may have been been showered with Kent's finest road muck.


----------



## StuAff (17 Nov 2018)

Eleven down, one to go. An easterly wind, so, just for a change (lol) Brighton it was. 14-15 mph headwind for the first leg- not like a wind tunnel, but hard work indeed. 4:50 riding time to Madeira Drive (apart from the wind, traffic, roadworks..)! Rather faster, unsurprisingly, on the return leg- tailwind was thankfully helpful. A long old day, but done and dusted.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Nov 2018)

@ianrauk Point of order question for you. Can I claim my third imperial century ride for May instead of my first one? That way I can show 200km rides for each month


----------



## ianrauk (17 Nov 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @ianrauk Point of order question for you. Can I claim my third imperial century ride for May instead of my first one? That way I can show 200km rides for each month


As per the rules. First qualifying ride in the month. But hey...who's looking.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Nov 2018)

ianrauk said:


> As per the rules. First qualifying ride in the month. But hey...who's looking.



I'll leave it alone, though I must have broke some rule on the first two rides


----------



## Aravis (17 Nov 2018)

ianrauk said:


> As per the rules. First qualifying ride in the month. But hey...who's looking.


This raises a question I was going to ask in the "Lunacy" thread, but as it's come up, here will do just as well.

I'd like to do the Lunacy challenge. My target would be 125 miles, comfortably beyond anything I've ever achieved, so a good challenge.

If, as @ColinJ implies, any single ride can be used in one challenge only, there's a potential conflict if the qualifying ride for ICAM must be the first of the month. FWIW, I'm with Colin on this.

I think there are three options:

Allow any ride from each month to be to be nominated for ICAM;
Allow a ride to be used in more than one challenge;
Keep things as they are, leaving it to the participant to schedule things appropriately.
Personally I favour 3. Until now I've tended to make an effort for ICAM, and more often than not the first ride has been the longest of the month. So I'd need a different approach next year, adding another dimension to the challenge. But I could be convinced otherwise.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ColinJ (17 Nov 2018)

Aravis said:


> This raises a question I was going to ask in the "Lunacy" thread, but as it's come up, here will do just as well.
> 
> I'd like to do the Lunacy challenge. My target would be 125 miles, comfortably beyond anything I've ever achieved, so a good challenge.
> 
> ...


There isn't any mention of the qualifying imperial century ride needing to be the first one of the month in the original post in this thread. 

I can't see any problem with option 1, although perhaps I should keep my opinion to myself since I don't enter _this _challenge!

Option 2 is tempting, but it wasn't my intention for the new Lunacy challenge to 'step on the toes' of the current challenges so I intend that my rides will only be counted in one challenge each, though I'd be happy for other people to do what they like. Because of the nature of the Lunacy challenge, anyone dropping out of a conventional challenge would be entitled to transfer their rides over - it would be very odd not to allow _that_!

Anyway, respect to you imperialists! I'm too much of a wimp to commit to winter 100-milers in hilly Yorkshire/Lancashire but I intend to do at least 13 next year spread over as many months as I can, but not worrying when I don't/can't.


----------



## Aravis (18 Nov 2018)

Thanks @ColinJ. I think I had a bit of alcohol talking last night. Making this sound like a big deal when I could be the only one here thinking of doing the lunacy challenge as well! I hope not though. I think the challenges should complement each other very well.

I think the "first ride only" thing is more of a convention than a rule, but it's come to feel almost like a rule. Is that fair?


----------



## rb58 (18 Nov 2018)

<<goes off to check out the lunacy challenge>>


----------



## ianrauk (18 Nov 2018)

ColinJ said:


> There isn't any mention of the qualifying imperial century ride needing to be the first one of the month in the original post in this thread.


From the ICaM rules on the first post of the original 2008 log thread.


Rob S said:


> Only log the first qualifying ride of each month



The rules will stay the same as they have done since the challenge's inception on this forum 11 years ago and before that on BR. The rules are very simple and they work well. We looked at changing some of the rules a while back but came to the conclusion that they just didnt need changing. So they won't be changed because of a new challenge.

Though the lunacy thread interests me too.


----------



## Aravis (18 Nov 2018)

Yes, but playing devil's advocate to an extent, if I were to nominate my second ride each month my entry wouldn't be disqualified, would it? Nor would it be if I waited until the end of the month before nominating a ride. Until now there's never been a reason do this, and at the moment we all quite understandably seem super-keen to get the new month's ride on the board.

On a couple of occasions I've nominated my second ride because the first might be considered invalid under ICaM rules, but I've never needed to justify this.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Nov 2018)

The rules are as is. If you want to enter a non first qualifying ride then who are we to know. You don't have to tell us however it's how you feel about it yourself.


----------



## BromyG (19 Nov 2018)

November ride completed yesterday! Not entirely uneventful, with two rear punctures and a split tyre! Not to mention joining a demonstration in central London and crashing into another cyclist on a blind corner in Rainham Marshes! Eventually got home unscathed but tired after a long day seeing both the sunrise and sunset! One more to go!


----------



## Lilliburlero (1 Dec 2018)

December done today with @13 rider and @Supersuperleeds . Lost around 15 miles through my phone dying and only 92 miles were recorded. I put a few extra on to make sure, but after getting home and seeing that I needed to record another 8 miles on strava, I went out again to tick them off. I dont think I`v broken any rules as i`d done more than 100 before going out again after getting home.

The ride was wet and a bit windy, but not too bad. Great company as usual, always enjoy our rides and can not thank them enough for getting me to have a go at this challenge, cheers lads


----------



## mangid (1 Dec 2018)

December done, twas a wet and blustery one


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> December done today with @13 rider and @Supersuperleeds . Lost around 15 miles through my phone dying and only 92 miles were recorded. I put a few extra on to make sure, but after getting home and seeing that I needed to record another 8 miles on strava, I went out again to tick them off. I dont think I`v broken any rules as i`d done more than 100 before going out again after getting home.
> 
> The ride was wet and a bit windy, but not too bad. Great company as usual, always enjoy our rides and can not thank them enough for getting me to have a go at this challenge, cheers lads


I will vouch for youve done plenty enough when you split from us 
As above December's done a 200km for me really flagging at the end but @Supersuperleeds dragged me round . A wet ride but nowhere as near wet as I thought it was going to be . Great company makes it so much easier


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Dec 2018)

As @Lilliburlero and @13 rider have said above, December done, another 200km ensuring I've done at least one every month this year. Great company again chaps, and brilliant to catch up with @tallliman as well.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Dec 2018)

Just updated my sig  and I noticed this is my fifth year of doing this challenge and I've done 116 imperial rides in that time. 

Thanks to @ianrauk for running the challenge and to (in no particular order) @13 rider @Lilliburlero @tallliman @Chris Doyle @Oldfentiger @EasyPeez @Pale Rider @Moodyman @Soltydog @ColinJ @cyberknight who for some I have ridden many rides with and some just one. 

(I've bound to have missed some people out, it's not that you are not memorable, it's just that I have a terrible memory )


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2018)

Well done y'all.

It is this damp, overcast, windy weather that does my head in and puts me off this challenge. I thought about doing a _metric _century today ... Nope. How about a 50-miler then, for the half century a month? Nope... Maybe it would stop raining later and I'd get a 50 km ride in? Nope. The 21-miler I needed to stop my remaining daily target creeping up? Don't be silly! Get the bike out and just go on a 2 mile round trip to the shops? You guessed it.

Hmph - Looks like I'm taking another cycling day off!


----------



## tallliman (1 Dec 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> As @Lilliburlero and @13 rider have said above, December done, another 200km ensuring I've done at least one every month this year. Great company again chaps, and brilliant to catch up with @tallliman as well.



Good to see you both too!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just updated my sig  and I noticed this is my fifth year of doing this challenge and I've done 116 imperial rides in that time.
> 
> Thanks to @ianrauk for running the challenge and to (in no particular order) @13 rider @Lilliburlero @tallliman @Chris Doyle @Oldfentiger @EasyPeez @Pale Rider @Moodyman @Soltydog @ColinJ @cyberknight who for some I have ridden many rides with and some just one.
> 
> (I've bound to have missed some people out, it's not that you are not memorable, it's just that I have a terrible memory )




Well done Chris.
Myself and @rb58 are out to bag our 8th year in a row tomorrow.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Dec 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Well done y'all.
> 
> It is this damp, overcast, windy weather that does my head in and puts me off this challenge. I thought about doing a _metric _century today ... Nope. How about a 50-miler then, for the half century a month? Nope... Maybe it would stop raining later and I'd get a 50 km ride in? Nope. The 21-miler I needed to stop my remaining daily target creeping up? Don't be silly! Get the bike out and just go on a 2 mile round trip to the shops? You guessed it.
> 
> Hmph - Looks like I'm taking another cycling day off!



It was a bit damp for the first 70 miles but it wasn't cold


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Dec 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Well done Chris.
> Myself and @rb58 are out to bag our 8th year in a row tomorrow.



I'm out to_ try_ and bag my first year, and my 12th ever imperial century. So far all have been solo affairs, I need to find a ride partner who likes 0600hrs starts...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Dec 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> I'm out to_ try_ and bag my first year, and my 12th ever imperial century. So far all have been solo affairs, I need to find a ride partner who likes 0600hrs starts...



Shame we aren't closer together, I love to get out as early as I can - was 06:15 this morning


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> I'm out to_ try_ and bag my first year, and my 12th ever imperial century. So far all have been solo affairs, I need to find a ride partner who likes 0600hrs starts...


Good luck @cosmicbike


----------



## Soltydog (1 Dec 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just updated my sig  and I noticed this is my fifth year of doing this challenge and I've done 116 imperial rides in that time.
> 
> Thanks to @ianrauk for running the challenge and to (in no particular order) @13 rider @Lilliburlero @tallliman @Chris Doyle @Oldfentiger @EasyPeez @Pale Rider @Moodyman @Soltydog @ColinJ @cyberknight who for some I have ridden many rides with and some just one.
> 
> (I've bound to have missed some people out, it's not that you are not memorable, it's just that I have a terrible memory )



It was good to meet you earlier this year & hopefully we'll ride again in 2019, might even head down your way for a century ride 
& if you think your memory is bad now, just wait till you're as old as me


----------



## 13 rider (2 Dec 2018)

That's my second year done . I'd like to thank @ianrauk for running the challenge .Massive thanks to @Supersuperleeds for talking me into this challenge two years ago ,although I have cursed him at times 
and thanks for the company on many of the rides and dragging me round quite a few as I flag .Also thanks to @Lilliburlero ,@tallliman and @Chris Doyle for the company aswell it makes the rides so much easier. We talked @Lilliburlero into this year's challenge and he's smashed it well done mate .Thanks to @tallliman for the routes you've planned and getting us into Leicester to Lincoln and train ride back . Roll on next year ,what am I saying


----------



## tallliman (2 Dec 2018)

No worries @13 rider! We've got a nice group of us which helps keep me going too! Hopefully many more rides to come next year!


----------



## HLaB (2 Dec 2018)

Well thats me done for the year too A 7miles recovery ride, 40miles with the club and then another 54 miles recovery View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/29941315


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Dec 2018)

Done. Suitably knackered, closest I've ever been to bonking, but also the fastest I've done 100 miles in. Roll on 2019???


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2018)

Done.. with @rb58 . To Tiptree and back for breakie.
A lovely tailwind for the way out, a naughty headwind for the return.

So, scores on the doors.
114 Miles.
8th year done of the challenge
Imperial Century # 22 for the year
Imperial Century # 250 over all
97th Imperial Century month in a row.

Roll on 2019... only a few weeks away....


----------



## 13 rider (2 Dec 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Done. Suitably knackered, closest I've ever been to bonking, but also the fastest I've done 100 miles in. Roll on 2019???


Well done that man . That's a superb effort to go from no centuries to completing the challenge is some effort all solo aswell . Hope I wasn't cursed to much during the year


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Done. Suitably knackered, closest I've ever been to bonking, but also the fastest I've done 100 miles in. Roll on 2019???


Nice one chap. Awesome work. Display your gold star with pride.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Dec 2018)

Well done @cosmicbike for his first gold star.

@ianrauk - some very impressive numbers there


----------



## StuAff (2 Dec 2018)

Well done chaps. Rather wet and windy for my liking this weekend, have pencilled in next Sunday to get mine done...


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> Hope I wasn't cursed to much during the year



Oh you were today, at least once


----------



## rb58 (3 Dec 2018)

@ianrauk talks turkey.


----------



## rb58 (3 Dec 2018)

So, that's year 8 completed. As @ianrauk says above, a nice run up to Tiptree and back. The weather was kind, but the headwind made for a tough return leg. This ride will in future be known as the Annual Turkey Run. @ianrauk asked them if they voted for Leave or Remain. They all said "Christmas".


----------



## Aravis (4 Dec 2018)

That rarest of December days today - completely calm. In fact pretty rare at any time of year. So naturally I went for a ride! I hadn't been to Stratford-upon-Avon this year so that's where I went, returning with a sound 103 miles.

Whatever the time of year, our bikes take us to nice places:







How have I survived with those lethal mudguards? A little winter project perhaps.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Dec 2018)

The December ride completed for me too. I got out yesterday and made the most of the calm weather. Unfortunately my legs didn't want to play nicely and I cramped up badly at 78 miles. Stubbornness got me the rest of the way for what was easily the toughest ride of the year but at least it's done and I'm not having to think about rescheduling.

105.52 miles. Ride write up here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-5461153


----------



## Trickedem (9 Dec 2018)

I decided to take advantage of the strong westerly winds yesterday. Train up to Milton Keynes then across country to Ipswich. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2006889669

It wasn't quite the easy ride I was hoping for due to the hilliness, but the tail wind helped. But overall it was a very pleasant route.
This completes my eighth full year of this challenge. Can I have another star now please!


A Hawker Hunter outside RAF Henlow




A beautiful Hertfordshire road, near Wallington.


----------



## StuAff (9 Dec 2018)

Not doing it this weekend (wild and other stuff), same again next weekend...but hopefully there will be some less unpleasant weather at some point!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2018)

OK. The 2019 Imperial Century Challenge a Month ride thread is up.

We are still waiting for a few riders to complete 2018's challenge with a December ride. @StuAff @Racing roadkill @BromyG so fingers crossed peeps.

So scores on the doors for 2018 so far.
13 Gold Stars awarded, with the 3 peeps above in the pipeline.

Gold Stars awarded by year
2011 x 5
2012 x 5
2013 x 7
2014 x 7
2015 x 11
2016 x 13
2017 x 13
2018 x 13

@Ajax Bay @cosmicbike @Lilliburlero get their first Gold Stars. Congrats. Hopefully @BromyG can get a first one too
@mangid get's a gold star for the first time too though he get's a little ticking off for not reading the rules about just posting links and only posting the rides in November 

Fingers crossed we also see @redfalo back in the challenge this year after his nasty incident with a broken bollard.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2018)

StuAff said:


> Not doing it this weekend (wild and other stuff), same again next weekend...but hopefully there will be some less unpleasant weather at some point!


Fingers crossed Stu.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Dec 2018)

I’ve got a plan to do this month’s tomorrow.


----------



## StuAff (19 Dec 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Fingers crossed Stu.


Looking a bit rubbish, again, this weekend, but I might well give it a go, again (aborted attempt on Sunday). And if I don't get it in before the 31st...I don't.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Dec 2018)

I see the 2019 thread is up already, and it's not even Christmas yet
I'll do a tentative placing of hat in ring for next year, I found 2018 tough but maybe that was because I did all 3 challenges.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Dec 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> I see the 2019 thread is up already, and it's not even Christmas yet
> I'll do a tentative placing of hat in ring for next year, I found 2018 tough but maybe that was because I did all 3 challenges.


But if you did the imperial, you’d automatically have done the other 2 by default.


----------



## Lilliburlero (19 Dec 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> But if you did the imperial, you’d automatically have done the other 2 by default.



He`s had a go at doing all 3 challenges without double posting rides. @13 rider does it and I joined in this year. You could call it " The Challenge Challenge".


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Dec 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> But if you did the imperial, you’d automatically have done the other 2 by default.





Lilliburlero said:


> He`s had a go at doing all 3 challenges without double posting rides. @13 rider does it and I joined in this year. You could call it " The Challenge Challenge".



Yep, it's all @13 rider fault You can't count a ride in more than 1 challenge. I only did metric half centuries this year, I think others may have done imperial half rides. Not sure I have the legs for that..


----------



## Ajax Bay (19 Dec 2018)

Here is a sketch of my longer UK rides this year, most of which have been part of meeting this challenge. I have ridden in the north, but not long ones.


----------



## Lilliburlero (19 Dec 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've done the imperial and metric with no double-counting for the past three years. I planned to try all three this year but fell at the first hurdle when I failed to fit in the the "50" ride for Jan.



It was a tough start to the year with some silly weather... loads of ice and snow. You did well to get both the imperial and metric rides done in the first few months.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Dec 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Yep, it's all @13 rider fault You can't count a ride in more than 1 challenge. I only did metric half centuries this year, I think others may have done imperial half rides. Not sure I have the legs for that..


Sorry everyone


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Dec 2018)

That’s another year’s imperial a month challenge in the bag then. A very hilly, quite windy 100 miler up to Woking and back today. The road conditions were horrific on the back roads. The wind stayed away until the last 20 odd miles as well.


----------



## mangid (20 Dec 2018)

ianrauk said:


> @mangid get's a gold star for the first time too though he get's a little ticking off for not reading the rules about just posting links and only posting the rides in November



Woops, feeling properly chasened, got overly excited and yes didn't read the rules overly closely


----------



## BromyG (21 Dec 2018)

ianrauk said:


> We are still waiting for a few riders to complete 2018's challenge with a December ride. @StuAff @Racing roadkill @BromyG so fingers crossed peeps. . . . . . .
> 
> Hopefully @BromyG can get a first one too



Had a few aborted attempts due to bad weather, and also December has been so busy! Will try again to complete the challenge in the few days after Christmas!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Dec 2018)

BromyG said:


> Had a few aborted attempts due to bad weather, and also December has been so busy! Will try again to complete the challenge in the few days after Christmas!




Fingers crossed for good weather.


----------



## Aravis (21 Dec 2018)

I finally figured out a way of doing the same. The map shows just the 12 challenge rides:






I'm still hoping to find a day for the second December qualifying ride, which would mean 25 consecutive months of doubling up. I have authorisation, but sadly this doesn't extend to Christmas Day for which the forecast was quite good last time I looked.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Dec 2018)

On the logging thread is a map of my 2018 imperials, below shows all my imperials.


----------



## StuAff (26 Dec 2018)

Rather than buying a half-price sofa or somesuch, went for a ride. 100.2 miles. 84th consecutive month of centuries.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2018)

StuAff said:


> Rather than buying a half-price sofa or somesuch, went for a ride. 100.2 miles. 84th consecutive month of centuries.


Excellent well done


----------



## ianrauk (26 Dec 2018)

StuAff said:


> Rather than buying a half-price sofa or somesuch, went for a ride. 100.2 miles. 84th consecutive month of centuries.


Well done Stu. I knew you would complete this year's challenge.


----------



## StuAff (26 Dec 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Well done Stu. I knew you would complete this year's challenge.


If the weather hadn't played nice, I wouldn't....but today was about the best weather all month, and on a day off, so it would have been rude not to. 
Had a thought today....decided I'll try and keep the run going until December 2021. That will make 120 consecutive months, and a nice round figure, before declaring....


----------



## ianrauk (26 Dec 2018)

StuAff said:


> If the weather hadn't played nice, I wouldn't....but today was about the best weather all month, and on a day off, so it would have been rude not to.
> Had a thought today....decided I'll try and keep the run going until December 2021. That will make 120 consecutive months, and a nice round figure, before declaring....


The same has been mentioned between myself, Tim and Ross. 10 years...and a tattoo 

But...who knows...


----------



## 13 rider (27 Dec 2018)

Thanks to @Supersuperleeds here's my map for this year





@tallliman that's what the link does


----------



## 13 rider (27 Dec 2018)

Oops the bit under the volume header is York


----------



## Aravis (27 Dec 2018)

I needed one more ride to meet all my targets for the year. Logistically today was by far the best chance but I spent most of yesterday ill in bed. Good for watching the horse racing. When I surfaced in the evening I was able to eat normally and, incredibly, I was asked if I was still going cycling. Just the spur I needed; I knew I could turn the pedals so I said it should be fine.

In the circumstances, "unethically flat" was the way to go, although with the help of a generous vertical scale it looks as though I tried a bit:






There was just one moment at about 35 miles when I thought my legs might be about to fall off, but it was all worth it. The bike now gets a rub down and will be put in the garage until the second half of January. It can always come out earlier if there's one of those irresistible days but I'll try not to look too hard.

Happy New Year


----------



## BromyG (30 Dec 2018)

Finally - right at the last minute I have completed the challenge! Details posted, but basically a repeat of November's ride. Can I claim my star now?! (And please don't mention 2019!)


----------



## 13 rider (30 Dec 2018)

@well done @BromyG


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Dec 2018)

Is that everyone accounted for?


----------



## Lilliburlero (31 Dec 2018)

I did it 

52nd imperial ton of 2018 done yesterday for the average of 1 per week. Massive thanks to CC`s @13 rider , @Supersuperleeds , @tallliman and @Chris Doyle, we`ve had some cracking rides this year 

It`s been a crazy, crazy year on the bike and one i`ll never forget


----------



## Noodle Legs (31 Dec 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> I did it
> 
> 52nd imperial ton of 2018 done yesterday for the average of 1 per week. Massive thanks to CC`s @13 rider , @Supersuperleeds , @tallliman and @Chris Doyle, we`ve had some cracking rides this year
> 
> It`s been a crazy, crazy year on the bike and one i`ll never forget


Always a pleasure mate! Glad I could play a small part in your challenge and look forward to riding with you again soon!


----------



## ianrauk (31 Dec 2018)

BromyG said:


> Finally - right at the last minute I have completed the challenge! Details posted, but basically a repeat of November's ride. Can I claim my star now?! (And please don't mention 2019!)


Very well done and see you next year


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2019)

Jans in the bag done in the company of @Supersuperleeds and @Lilliburlero 102 miles for me .Met at Market Bosworth then out to Burton on Trent which was deserted at 0900 then back to Bosworth and home . A steady ride for us 14.8 mph . Will update challenge thread soon


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Jan 2019)

13 rider said:


> Jans in the bag done in the company of @Supersuperleeds and @Lilliburlero 102 miles for me .Met at Market Bosworth then out to Burton on Trent which was deserted at 0900 then back to Bosworth and home . A steady ride for us 14.8 mph . Will update challenge thread soon



Crikey you lot don't hang about do you I might get it done at the weekend since I'm working today..


----------



## Lilliburlero (1 Jan 2019)

As above, January done nice and early with @13 rider and @Supersuperleeds .


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> Crikey you lot don't hang about do you I might get it done at the weekend since I'm working today..


We can relax now


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Jan 2019)

13 rider said:


> We can relax now



I know that feeling. Still not sure if I'm going for this again in 2019, probably be rude not too though


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2019)

Big thanks to @Lilliburlero and @13 rider dragging me around. Christmas day the youngest had a heavy cold, last few days it has knocked our lass off her feet so today it is my turn.

I felt under the weather when I set off but by the time I got home the diagnosis is that I am now on stage 1 of man flu. Hanbury Hill didn't help, if that had gone on a few feet more I would have chucked up.

Note to self, next time you feel crap, don't go riding all day 

Finished on 108 miles at exactly 15.00mph average. 

Once again cheers @13 rider and @Lilliburlero

Apologies to @tallliman and @Chris Doyle if I was even less sociable than I normally am, but I was ready to lay down and go to sleep by the time we got to the cafe.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> I know that feeling. Still not sure if I'm going for this again in 2019, probably be rude not too though



The rule seems to be once you are in you cannot leave until you've done 10 years.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> The rule seems to be once you are in you cannot leave until you've done 10 years.


Sounds about right


----------



## tallliman (1 Jan 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Big thanks to @Lilliburlero and @13 rider dragging me around. Christmas day the youngest had a heavy cold, last few days it has knocked our lass off her feet so today it is my turn.
> 
> I felt under the weather when I set off but by the time I got home the diagnosis is that I am now on stage 1 of man flu. Hanbury Hill didn't help, if that had gone on a few feet more I would have chucked up.
> 
> ...



Don't worry, I wasn't exactly 100% myself!!


----------



## rb58 (2 Jan 2019)

Well, we’re underway for 2019. 108 miles in the company of my partners in crime @ianrauk and @Trickedem .

A new route for us, probably a few too many hills for a January ride, however the views from the top of the Ashdown Forest made up for it. And Toys Hill, with its 21% kick at the end is always good fun when you have 90 miles in your legs. 

Mojo present and accounted for.


----------



## Trickedem (2 Jan 2019)

rb58 said:


> Well, we’re underway for 2019. 108 miles in the company of my partners in crime @ianrauk and @Trickedem .
> 
> A new route for us, probably a few too many hills for a January ride, however the views from the top of the Ashdown Forest made up for it. And Toys Hill, with its 21% kick at the end is always good fun when you have 90 miles in your legs.
> 
> Mojo present and accounted for.


Thanks @rb58 and @ianrauk for a great ride. Hilly and chilly and here is that view


----------



## Trickedem (2 Jan 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> The rule seems to be once you are in you cannot leave until you've done 10 years.


I am giving up at 10 years and getting a tattoo on my leg!


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Jan 2019)

I managed to open my account for this year, today. 103 miles up to Woking and back. I put a hilly bit into the return leg. That was fun stupid. I did try the Wetherspoons at Woking, it was very handy.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Jan 2019)

I must be mad. January done, 103 miles, cold feet but otherwise all good.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Jan 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> I must be mad. January done, 103 miles, cold feet but otherwise all good.


Yep completely bonkers  like the rest of us . Glad your back for more


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jan 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> I must be mad. January done, 103 miles, cold feet but otherwise all good.


Only another 107 months to go


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jan 2019)

Trickedem said:


> Thanks @rb58 and @ianrauk for a great ride. Hilly and chilly and here is that view
> View attachment 445365


You need to update your sig for the 2018 challenge


----------



## Aravis (6 Jan 2019)

I really had put my bike in the garage for a rest, but today was perfect so out it came again.

Having joined Audax last month specifically to aim for the Super Randonneur award, it has to be admitted that success in that venture is extremely unlikely. This doesn't make it a bad thing to aim for, but perhaps going for RRtY as well gives me a more realistic chance of coming away with something.

With that in mind, today's ride was 126.1 miles, and a bona fide DIY by GPS Audax. A Severn Bridge/Abergavenny/Pontrilas/Tewkesbury circuit, with hundreds of cyclists enjoying the calm conditions around Abergavenny. I've never ridden anything like that far in January before, and without the Audax element I would certainly have cut it a bit shorter. If I can manage the next 10, which ought to be possible, then I'm sure I find a way in December come what may. So it's all but in the bag, isn't it?


----------



## StuAff (6 Jan 2019)

85 down, 35 to go.....to the GRU's favourite holiday destination, Salisbury, and back. Rather less nippy than last week. Speed picked up a bit on the return leg thanks to the tailwind, but not as much as I'd have liked due (as on Boxing Day) a previously unheard of twinge in my left knee, which has been excruciating at times. Hopefully that will be a rare occurence.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Jan 2019)

Hat in ring for the 2019 season with 104.04 miles clockwise round north Shropshire. Route rather unimaginative generally I'm afraid but it worked with the northerly wind today. I did vary it a bit though and tried some lanes I've never cycled before (which turned out to be more hilly than hoped.) The thermometer showed temperatures above freezing all day but it felt absolutely arctic out there which made it another difficult ride. With beard and wind-burned face I looked remarkably like a polar explorer when I saw myself in the mirror at the end.

I'll do the write up tomorrow.


----------



## Soltydog (11 Jan 2019)

Must be daft, back in the game again for 2019 , 101 miles done today


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jan 2019)

Soltydog said:


> Must be daft, back in the game again for 2019 , 101 miles done today


Good stuff.


----------



## Fiona R (13 Jan 2019)

Seems I'm also in  Went on a bit of a bimble  on the Chalke and Cheese 200km audax yesterday. That was very tough. Was also a first Paris-Brest-Paris qualifier for lots, but definitely not me  Cheddar Gorge at night was ethereal. The near gale westerly was hell!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Seems I'm also in  Went on a bit of a bimble  on the Chalke and Cheese 200km audax yesterday. That was very tough. Was also a first Paris-Brest-Paris qualifier for lots, but definitely not me  Cheddar Gorge at night was ethereal. The near gale westerly was hell!


Welcome aboard goodship Imperial.


----------



## Ajax Bay (13 Jan 2019)

Soltydog said:


> 22th Jan 2019 - 101 miles , 3248ft , ave spd 15.6mph
> Hornsea, Beverley, Pocklington, Millington Woods, North Dalton, Driffield, Kilham, back to Hornsea


Predictive text.


Soltydog said:


> Must be daft, back in the game again for 2019 , 101 miles done today


----------



## Fiona R (13 Jan 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm in. I had a plan with multiple extensions and bailout options in case I didn't feel up to it. Myabe unwisely I took the Isle of Sheppey extension to top it up to 100 miles.
> 
> All was going swimmingly and I seemed to be unnaturally quick until I turned back into the headwind that had been pushing me along. After that it was somewhat less than fun. Then I found I'd planned a short 12% downhill section near Detling on an unsurfaced track which was difficult to even walk. Managed to crawl back painfully to Sevenoaks for a toastie and train home.


Gotta have a bailout option, then you keep on trugging and get there. That westerly headwind yesterday was horrendous over here in the south west too!


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Jan 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Gotta have a bailout option, then you keep on trugging and get there. That westerly headwind yesterday was horrendous over here in the south west too!



I can't have bailout options, if I did I'd not get the 100 miles in!


----------



## Fiona R (14 Jan 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> I can't have bailout options, if I did I'd not get the 100 miles in!


Motivation is reverse for me, because I can I don't, or say just another 50km and reassess at the next bailout option (say a station, or that bit closer to home reasonable to call the broomwagon) It's when you're doing an organised audax say and you go past your front door at say 75% in the temptation to just go home is huge!


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Jan 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> If I'm doing a ride that is beyond my normal range, or particularly hilly then I always plan a couple of emergency bailout stations.



You know, I've never really looked at it like that. Invariably my imperial rides are into completely new territory, bar the first and last 30 miles or so, and often into rural places that I'd have trouble guiding Mrs CB to. Maybe I should consider how I plan my routes...


----------



## Fiona R (14 Jan 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> You know, I've never really looked at it like that. Invariably my imperial rides are into completely new territory, bar the first and last 30 miles or so, and often into rural places that I'd have trouble guiding Mrs CB to. Maybe I should consider how I plan my routes...


That's a proper adventurer's spirit, I don't have much faith in my ability if things go wrong.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (20 Jan 2019)

I will give it a go for the first time this year. The weather has been unusually good so far this year, so no excuse not to get out. The first ride was an easy loop up to Blackpool and back, taking in a few odd velo viewer squares I have not visited before. Nice and flat, with a bit of a tail wind coming home. Perfect. I also used the new wahoo elemnt bolt to navigate for the first time. What a difference it is to the garmin! Glad I got it now.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jan 2019)

Pumpkin the robot said:


> I will give it a go for the first time this year. The weather has been unusually good so far this year, so no excuse not to get out. The first ride was an easy loop up to Blackpool and back, taking in a few odd velo viewer squares I have not visited before. Nice and flat, with a bit of a tail wind coming home. Perfect. I also used the new wahoo elemnt bolt to navigate for the forst time. What a difference it is to the garmin! Glad I got it now.





Welcome to the challenge. It is also a great way to get your velo square count up.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jan 2019)

Pumpkin the robot said:


> I will give it a go for the first time this year. The weather has been unusually good so far this year, so no excuse not to get out. The first ride was an easy loop up to Blackpool and back, taking in a few odd velo viewer squares I have not visited before. Nice and flat, with a bit of a tail wind coming home. Perfect. I also used the new wahoo elemnt bolt to navigate for the first time. What a difference it is to the garmin! Glad I got it now.


A warm welcome to good ship Imperial. Glad to have you on board.


----------



## StuAff (20 Jan 2019)

Pumpkin the robot said:


> I will give it a go for the first time this year. The weather has been unusually good so far this year, so no excuse not to get out. The first ride was an easy loop up to Blackpool and back, taking in a few odd velo viewer squares I have not visited before. Nice and flat, with a bit of a tail wind coming home. Perfect. I also used the new wahoo elemnt bolt to navigate for the first time. What a difference it is to the garmin! Glad I got it now.


Welcome. Warning, this may turn into a habit (as a lot of our sig lines will testify)


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 Jan 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> That's a proper adventurer's spirit, I don't have much faith in my ability if things go wrong.


That’s a big part of the challenge. You have to be able to ‘compartmentalise’ your thinking. Both for the ride ( breaking it down into smaller chunks, mentally)and dealing with stuff as and when it happens. Get a rough plan of how to get out of theoretical situations you may encounter en route, and deal with anything that crops up as and when required. I plot my longest routes so that I’m rarely more than half an hours walk with a broken bike, from a Halfords / other bike shop, or a train station. This plan has only had to be used twice, over the years, once when I strained a hamstring, and once when someone drove into the back of me, when I was 75 miles away from base. On that occasion the LBS sorted me out with a new rear wheel, and swapped the requisite bits over, then I carried on with the ride.


----------



## HLaB (26 Jan 2019)

Still can't decide whether I want to focus more on TTs this year and also pursue a professional qualification at work which will eat into my free time. Decided though whilst I can't make up my mind I'll throw mt hat into the ring 

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31210522


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2019)

So for January we have 21 entries for the challenge which is the most we have ever had and 5 first timers joining the challenge too.


----------



## Soltydog (31 Jan 2019)

ianrauk said:


> So for January we have 21 entries for the challenge which is the most we have ever had and 5 first timers joining the challenge too.


Time for others to join too, if they nip out for a chilly ton today


----------



## rb58 (5 Feb 2019)

Well, there you go. One of the benefits of being retired is that you can look out the window and think "Hmm, I think I'll go for a bike ride". Solo run to Ashford via the tried and tested route - jacket potato and beans at the station cafe, then back much the same way. Grubby roads, colder than forecast, but stayed dry. So, that's February done and dusted, one step closer to a new Eddington, with a few future Eddingtons in the bank. 

Just 22 more months then this silliness can end. Probably.


----------



## Lilliburlero (9 Feb 2019)

February done today with a ride to Skegness. All went well apart from trying to be clever by dodging Boston town centre and ending riding down a dead end and getting a puncture... 100.1 miles in 5hrs 16mins averaging 19mph, but i`ll put that down to the mother of all tailwinds . I like the description @13 rider gave "a clever use of the wind"


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Feb 2019)

I got February’s out of the way today with a 103 miler down to Southbourne and back. I was getting blown inside out on the outward journey, with gusty 50 mph headwinds, but the return was much better, as the wind died off. That’s one of the traditionally bogey months out of the way.


----------



## Trickedem (10 Feb 2019)

Feb done. I used a route I devised a few years ago and which a few CCers have done in the past. Earliest train down to Winchester, then headed East. It is a hilly route, so didn't quite get as much of the wind advantage as a flatter route would have given. It was quite warm too.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Feb 2019)

Trickedem said:


> Feb done. I used a route I devised a few years ago and which a few CCers have done in the past. Earliest train down to Winchester, then headed East. It is a hilly route, so didn't quite get as much of the wind advantage as a flatter route would have given. It was quite warm too.
> View attachment 451672



Looks like my cup of tea, and ends within reason of me. Do you have a GPX file you could share please?


----------



## 13 rider (10 Feb 2019)

Febs done . 107 miles in the company of @Supersuperleeds . We met at Market Bosworth looped round the back of Tamworth back to local roads then up and back to Nice Pie cafe then home . 3 hours of rain and 7 hours of wind . I found it particularly tough today hit a hill at 65 miles and my legs exploded suffered from there . Thankfull of @Supersuperleeds dragging me along


----------



## Soltydog (10 Feb 2019)

Thought today may have been a missed chance for me, but 3 hours of rain here too put me off this morning  Got a few days off next weekend, so fingers crossed


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Feb 2019)

As @13 rider has posted, Feb done. Was a tad damp for a while. Luckily both of us had taken spare gloves with us, was bliss when the rain stopped and fresh gloves went on.


----------



## Trickedem (10 Feb 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> Looks like my cup of tea, and ends within reason of me. Do you have a GPX file you could share please?[/QUOTE4tps://strava.app.link/PxWKY9hvcU





cosmicbike said:


> Looks like my cup of tea, and ends within reason of me. Do you have a GPX file you could share please?


I may organise this as a.group ride again in the summer

https://strava.app.link/PxWKY9hvcU


----------



## StuAff (10 Feb 2019)

Trickedem said:


> I may organise this as a.group ride again in the summer


Good idea. BTW, notice from your photos you stopped at Planet Sweet in Horley...blast from the past!


----------



## Trickedem (10 Feb 2019)

StuAff said:


> Good idea. BTW, notice from your photos you stopped at Planet Sweet in Horley...blast from the past!


Planet Sweet was great. Friendly service and big portions. I hadn't planned anything, but was hoping to find something in Horley.
Carrying on cross country to home was a much better idea than going into London via Croydon too.


----------



## StuAff (10 Feb 2019)

Avoiding Croydon is always advisable!


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Feb 2019)

Stupid challenge. Cold, muddy, miserable. And that's just me. February done in fog and with over 6000ft climbing too bloomin' hilly...


----------



## ianrauk (15 Feb 2019)

Just signed up to the Wye Wednesday 200k Audax next week which will also be my February qualifying ride.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Feb 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> Stupid challenge. Cold, muddy, miserable. And that's just me. February done in fog and with over 6000ft climbing too bloomin' hilly...


I thought my ears were burning during today . Well done 6000 ft if upness is enough


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Feb 2019)

13 rider said:


> I thought my ears were burning during today . Well done 6000 ft if upness is enough



It just wasn't enjoyable today, after 12 miles it was -4C, the fog didn't clear until about 75 miles and only then did it start to warm up with a bit of sunshine. Still, if it was easy it wouldn't be a challenge....

That's all 3 for February, and I've ridden every day this year too


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Feb 2019)

Aiming for take two of my February attempt tomorrow. The first try didn't go very well and I had to abandon: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-5536467


----------



## StuAff (16 Feb 2019)

Done. Given the not-terribly-helpful wind direction, decided to do something a bit different. NW towards Winchester, looping NE then E to Petersfield, and down to Chichester (60 miles on the clock) for a late lunch. Some years back, I had suggested to Vernon he might want to try the award-winning wares of Turners Pies of Bognor on one of his visits. As far as I know, he never did. And until today, neither had I. In recent years, they've expanded- first a store in Rustington (just SE of Littlehampton), and now one in Chichester as well. Rustington's not quite far enough for a halfway on a 100 miler to Brighton, let alone the other two, the shops don't open Sunday....hence why I hadn't made a visit before, so I decided to try the rather unusual (for me) route. As for the pie: a £5 meal deal (pie, mash, mushy peas and gravy). Pie was steak and stilton, and it was all delicious. I will be returning! On to Barnham, then down to Bognor (same route as to Felpham on the FNRttC), back up to Chichester and then home, via Eastney for the additional mileage. Shame I can't do a rerun on March 14....


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Feb 2019)

February done at the second attempt. Another hard winter century where I ran out of energy at the end and it took over 11 hours with stops but 107.8 miles racked up.

Ride write up here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-5539273


----------



## HLaB (17 Feb 2019)

Shattered after yesterday's ride stuck in the big ring with rubbing guards then more shattered today stuck in the wee ring with rubbing guards I took the easy route out and did the shorter 60miles club route but I went on for another 40miles at a recovery pace so that's me done for February.
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31764778


----------



## Soltydog (18 Feb 2019)

February's ride done today. Bloody tough going with the wind especially on the wolds & was knackered before I'd even got to the 50 mile mark  If it wasn't for this challenge I'd have certainly cut today's ride short & headed home early, so thanks guys for giving me the motivation to stay out all day  (I think)
https://www.strava.com/activities/2158097073


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2019)

Soltydog said:


> February's ride done today. Bloody tough going with the wind especially on the wolds & was knackered before I'd even got to the 50 mile mark  If it wasn't for this challenge I'd have certainly cut today's ride short & headed home early, so thanks guys for giving me the motivation to stay out all day  (I think)
> https://www.strava.com/activities/2158097073


Well done - I only did a 3 km round trip to the shops but it was a lot windier than I'd expected!


----------



## Soltydog (18 Feb 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Well done - I only did a 3 km round trip to the shops but it was a lot windier than I'd expected!


I'm sure it was stronger than forecast  No fun when you have to pedal on descents & still struggle to hit 20mph


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2019)

Soltydog said:


> I'm sure it was stronger than forecast  No fun when you have to pedal on descents & still struggle to hit 20mph


Agreed.

There is normally a cross-tailwind on the descent from Blackstone Edge to Cragg Vale but I once got such a strong headwind on it that I had to stand in a 39/29 gear to get _*down*_!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2019)

So thats February's qualifying ride in the bag with the Wye Wednesday 200k Audax with @rb58 & @Trickedem
A lovely day for it too. Apart from a niggly headwind in places the weather was good and mild.

Also nice to see and talk to Rimas @zigzag, though of course the start was the only time we saw him  @smutchin, and @jiberjaber who had cycled down from Essex to do the ride. Chapeau Sir.

130 miles. 99th month in a row of the challenge.


----------



## Soltydog (1 Mar 2019)

March done nice & early  Got 10+ days off work later this month, but took the chance today seeing as there was nothing but a gentle breeze, rare for any time of year round here. Had to be back home for the daughter at 3pm, so plotted a fairly flat route, just over the 100 mile mark, so i wasn't too pushed.


----------



## rb58 (1 Mar 2019)

I also decided to go out today and get an early century. A flat route around South Essex, with a chance to try out the new Woolwich ferry boats. Dull and cold day, with wet and grubby roads and a niggly head wind for much of the way. Only one proper hill, but a bit rolling in the middle section. Also my planned half way stop wasn't suitable, so it was a 'meal deal' and a bus shelter for me. I hope to be in shorts for the April one.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Mar 2019)

March done, 200km to Hatton Locks and back with @13 rider and @Lilliburlero. Was a bit rolling


----------



## 13 rider (2 Mar 2019)

Reporting in as above Marchs in the bag 103 miles for me with 5400ft of upness . New roads for us today heading south west from Market Bosworth to Hatton locks cafe near Warwick and return .We seemed to be either going up or down all day not much flat


----------



## Lilliburlero (2 Mar 2019)

As above, March done with a 200km`er - 126.5 miles with 5939ft of elevation.... no wonder i`m knackered 

Big thanks to @Supersuperleeds and @13 rider for dragging me around today


----------



## Trickedem (3 Mar 2019)

With Storm Freya due to hit the UK on Sunday. I am glad that I had time available to do my century ride on Saturday. The day started well, albeit a bit drizzly, but got better as I rode and the sun even came out. The added bonus was it got windier as I started on the final Northwards leg home, so I had a bit of a tail wind.

This should hopefully be my last winter ride before November as Spring is definitely in the air.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2186660877


----------



## StuAff (8 Mar 2019)

March done. As with my week off a month ago, the weather decided to be unhelpful all week (last time at least I was on a 125 with all the gear on!). Today was about the least worst day. Westerly wind, so was aiming for Salisbury. Dry start, then rain from about noon. And a lovely, strengthening wind, which wasn't very helpful when I turned back east. Got a few miles west of Stockbridge on the A30, when I realised Salisbury was still a dozen miles off, and I was already past fifty miles (it should be 46, so I'd gone the long way round- just a bit too long). Back to Stockbridge for lunch, then down to Romsey before back east on the A27 as far as Fareham. Knew I still needed a few extra miles, so up to Portsdown Hill and along all the way down to Havant, then back home. Pace was a bit rubbish all day, and it was grotty weather all day as well. Ho hum.


----------



## Aravis (9 Mar 2019)

I had a huge backlog of "likes" in this thread - sorry about that!

So far this year there's been no shortage of things to get depressed over, but the virus/lurgy - whatever you want to call it - has been something else. I'm feeling almost clear now, but it remains to be seen if I'll be quite the same again. And I can't afford to get much slower!

But after just three rides so far this year I am still on for ICaM and a calendar year Audax RRtY. There's a 150km Audax starting near here next Saturday; riding there-and-back to the start by the obvious route makes it almost precisely 200km, and that's been on the calendar for a while. The weather prospects seem quite hostile, but better trends are predicted for the latter part of the month. I'm sure I'll get there somehow.

For those who haven't tried it, I have to say that the A-Z place name challenge is a great way of getting to plan new routes. But when you're at quarter distance and not feeling great, the "what the **** am I doing this for?" thoughts are very much the same. It would've been nice to have put a few more of my routes into practice by now.

A warm welcome to all new entrants.


----------



## Fiona R (10 Mar 2019)

Well that was my toughest day on a bike ever, but March is done. GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km audax from Bristol yesterday. My highest ever elevation in a day at over 3000m and all four major climbs were brutal West Harptree, King Alfred's Monument Stourbridge, Batcombe Hill and Publow Hill, never mind the many many smaller versions of the above inbetween. I was nearly blown off coming out of Wincanton and almost got the train home at Yeovil. My main problem was stomach issues/feeling sick all day, legs not working and the near gale headwind out to Yeovil. I got round in audax time by the skin of my teeth, mostly on my own. I did say never again last night but my specs may be tinting rose again today. Surprisingly it was the second half that was better, but so slow earlier on meant the added pressure of max time at each control and extra night riding inc the Old Rail Trail path which is lovely in daylight but was also covered in hedge clippings. A puncture 20km from end would have finished me. I live another month on the good ship Imperial!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Mar 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Well that was my toughest day on a bike ever, but March is done. GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km audax from Bristol yesterday. My highest ever elevation in a day at over 3000m and all four major climbs were brutal West Harptree, King Alfred's Monument Stourbridge, Batcombe Hill and Publow Hill. Main problem was stomach issues/feeling sick all day, legs not working and the near gale headwind out to Yeovil. I got round in audax time by the skin of my teeth, mostly on my own. I did say never again last night but my specs may be tinting rose again today. Surprisingly it was the second half that was better, but so slow earlier on meant the added pressure of max time at each control and extra night riding inc the Old Rail Trail path which is lovely but was also covered in hedge clippings. A puncture 20km from end would have finished me. I live another month on the good ship Imperial!



A simple like isn't enough for a ride like that.


----------



## Fiona R (10 Mar 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> A simple like isn't enough for a ride like that.


Give me the "stupid" hat.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Mar 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Well that was my toughest day on a bike ever, but March is done. GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km audax from Bristol yesterday. My highest ever elevation in a day at over 3000m and all four major climbs were brutal West Harptree, King Alfred's Monument Stourbridge, Batcombe Hill and Publow Hill, never mind the many many smaller versions of the above inbetween. I was nearly blown off coming out of Wincanton and almost got the train home at Yeovil. My main problem was stomach issues/feeling sick all day, legs not working and the near gale headwind out to Yeovil. I got round in audax time by the skin of my teeth, mostly on my own. I did say never again last night but my specs may be tinting rose again today. Surprisingly it was the second half that was better, but so slow earlier on meant the added pressure of max time at each control and extra night riding inc the Old Rail Trail path which is lovely in daylight but was also covered in hedge clippings. A puncture 20km from end would have finished me. I live another month on the good ship Imperial!


 Respect on completing the ride in those conditions


----------



## StuAff (10 Mar 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> A simple like isn't enough for a ride like that.


Nearly 10,000ft...sheesh. Multiple chapeaux!


----------



## Aravis (10 Mar 2019)

Brilliant stuff @Cranky Knee Girl! I was going to say I couldn't've done that, but, of course I don't know that - because I'd never have been brave enough to try.

Let's what I'm facing next weekend. I can't back out now. I think that's how inspiration is supposed to work...


----------



## Fiona R (10 Mar 2019)

Aravis said:


> Brilliant stuff @Cranky Knee Girl! I was going to say I couldn't've done that, but, of course I don't know that - because I'd never have been brave enough to try.
> 
> Let's what I'm facing next weekend. I can't back out now. I think that's how inspiration is supposed to work...


Cheltenham Flyer? I separate route to control to control. Ride each ride and once over 100km it’s downhill. That’s the theory. You can’t not start as that’s stealing someone else’s place, unless dangerous/ill. You will be ace. Finishing in time is your only aim.


----------



## Aravis (11 Mar 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Cheltenham Flyer? I separate route to control to control. Ride each ride and once over 100km it’s downhill. That’s the theory. You can’t not start as that’s stealing someone else’s place, unless dangerous/ill. You will be ace. Finishing in time is your only aim.


Not that one - I have to ride to and from the start, so the 150km** Cider with Rosie, which starts from the same place, is a better fit. The shortest route to the start and back is almost spot on for ECEing it to a 200. I didn't want to be doing RRtY without showing my face on at least one calendar event, so here we are!

Detailed forecasts for the day are now appearing. Things can only get better. 

** I'm aware of the minimum speed issue when ECEing from 150 to 200.


----------



## Fiona R (11 Mar 2019)

Aravis said:


> Not that one - I have to ride to and from the start, so the 150km** Cider with Rosie, which starts from the same place, is a better fit. The shortest route to the start and back is almost spot on for ECEing it to a 200. I didn't want to be doing RRtY without showing my face on at least one calendar event, so here we are!
> 
> Detailed forecasts for the day are now appearing. Things can only get better.
> 
> ** I'm aware of the minimum speed issue when ECEing from 150 to 200.


Lovely route. I've done 1 official DIY 200 but not done an ECE yet, sure I will at some point. I used to live just up the hill from, Nailsworth, but wasn't a "cyclist" as such then. Been through on various other rides and really resent I didn't get into the bike when we lived there. Have a great time, in some ways it's worse when the weather looks good and rapidly goes backwards a day or two before. Psyche yourself up for worse case and hopefully it won't be that bad!


----------



## Aravis (16 Mar 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Lovely route. I've done 1 official DIY 200 but not done an ECE yet, sure I will at some point. I used to live just up the hill from, Nailsworth, but wasn't a "cyclist" as such then. Been through on various other rides and really resent I didn't get into the bike when we lived there. Have a great time, in some ways it's worse when the weather looks good and rapidly goes backwards a day or two before. Psyche yourself up for worse case and hopefully it won't be that bad!


I'm afraid there was never any danger of me taking on today's wind for 125 miles. For the sake of those who have turned out I'm glad the worst of the rain is expected to stay away until later.

So I'm in the unaccustomed position of heading into the second half of a month still needing a ride. There seems to be something calm and springlike coming early next week, when no doubt I'll feel extremely guilty.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Mar 2019)

Aravis said:


> So I'm in the unaccustomed position of heading into the second half of a month still needing a ride. There seems to be something calm and springlike coming early next week, when no doubt I'll feel extremely guilty.



Me too. Though am planning on getting out tomorrow. Weather is looking much better. The wind today is horrendous.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Mar 2019)

This why Im glad I got my March ton out of the way early doors, it was windy, but not quite as bad as today. I did a ride today which included hills, exposed coasts, and a high bridge. Yes, it’s very windy


----------



## HLaB (16 Mar 2019)

In the past two weeks I've seen more tons from my strava mates than I've ever seen but for some reason I don't feel I want to extend my ride, today was only 35 miles :-/


----------



## ianrauk (17 Mar 2019)

Well that's March's qualifying ride done and dusted. A solo Surrey-Kent loop. The wind for the first half was lovely pushing me along eastwards, a total bind for the second half though which made for hard going at times. Wind, sunshine and hail was the order of the day. thankfully the rain held off.
So, March's Imperial Century ride in the bag, C # 5 for the year, # 255 over all. And with the ride I reach the 100th Imperial century month rides in a row mark.
103 miles for the day.


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Mar 2019)

ianrauk said:


> And with the ride I reach the 100th Imperial century month rides in a row mark.
> 103 miles for the day.
> 
> View attachment 457912



That's impressive

Not done my imperial century this month, not really been riding much at all TBH. Hope to find the mojo in time, fingers crossed..


----------



## ianrauk (17 Mar 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> That's impressive
> 
> Not done my imperial century this month, not really been riding much at all TBH. Hope to find the mojo in time, fingers crossed..


Fingers crossed for you too. The crap weather we have really makes getting out on the bike a hardship sometimes.


----------



## Fiona R (17 Mar 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Well that's March's qualifying ride done and dusted. A solo Surrey-Kent loop. The wind for the first half was lovely pushing me along eastwards, a total bind for the second half though which made for hard going at times. Wind, sunshine and hail was the order of the day. thankfully the rain held off.
> So, March's Imperial Century ride in the bag, C # 5 for the year, # 255 over all. And with the ride I reach the 100th Imperial century month rides in a row mark.
> 103 miles for the day.
> 
> View attachment 457912


Mega kudos for that. Managing life, illness/injury, stuff for that many in a row takes determination, luck and a lot of stamina!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2019)

Well, we might do that amount of climbing in 100 km rather than 100 miles, but you still had to do that climbing, and riding in hail, plummeting temperatures, and headwinds on slow sticky tarmac sounds horrid - well done for getting through it!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Mar 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Mega kudos for that. Managing life, illness/injury, stuff for that many in a row takes determination, luck and a lot of stamina!




Thanks. I seem to be lucky that I am in pretty good health most of the time apart from a dodgy knee twinge every now and again. But the way I look at it, there are usually 4 weekends in a month. If I get 2 long rides out of it then all well and good.
I usually try and bag the ride on the first weekend, but with all the crap weather we have had in March, yesterday was the first decent opportunity. I was out the door at 6am and back at 2.30pm so got home before the nasty stuff really kicked in.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Mar 2019)

On the subject of knees, I've noticed something interesting. I have a dodgy right knee, sometimes I'm really hobbling. It took a bang early this month when I was on holiday and has been particularly bad. But I find a good long bike ride normally sorts it out. And Sunday's ride - as horrible as it was to the rest of my body - was a real tonic for my right knee. No pain at all. 

My theory (which is worth about as much as all uninformed theories on the internet - ie nothing) is that there are bits of floating gunk that jam up my knee joint. But cycling gives a lot of non-load-bearing flexing to the knee which enables it to work the gunk to the edges where it does no harm.


----------



## Fiona R (18 Mar 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> March done. Slowest ever. I stopped at 50 miles and considered bailing to the nearest station to make it 100k. But I pressed on and the next 25miles went OK despite containing some big climbs ( Kidd's Hill the slog out of Groombridge, plus the climb into Bidbourough) but the last 25 was purgatory. Hailstorm, sticky fresh tarmac, headwinds, it got dark and the temperature plummeted. I hadn't been planning to be out in the dark so I only had my emergency front light, a weedy Cateye. Not the thing for dodging fallen trees descending off the North Downs. Then when I got off the bike I started shivering uncontrollably and could hardly speak.
> 
> Flat imperial centuries only for me in future. This had 2300m (7500') I know that @ColinJ has to climb that far to get to the privy in the middle of the night but we're soft down here.
> 
> On the plus side I did bag villages A to I


As everyone keeps telling me speed doesn't matter, it's staying power that matters. well done for pushing on at 50


----------



## Soltydog (18 Mar 2019)

Got my April one done nice & early today  Had a little ride out to Immingham with @craigwend for his ABC challenge & managed to get over 100 miles, must be the first time I've done 2 centuries in March


----------



## Aravis (19 Mar 2019)

I did March today - 140.78 miles and 8 more letters (Q to X) in the A-Z villages challenge. Completely knackered.

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Mar 2019)

I got my March qualifier in yesterday. Out to Lake Vyrnwy, a couple of laps of the lake and back in some great sunshine and spring warmth. Some issues with cramp on the way back and it took longer than hoped but it's in the bag. 103.17 miles at 12.6 mph

Ride report here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-5575060


----------



## HLaB (24 Mar 2019)

Thats my March ride done. A gentle 7 miles recovery then a short but fast 33miles club run (I got dropped and dragged the other dropped folk round at 18.3mph) which totally emptied the tank after yesterday's 10 (24.39) so the remaining 60 was very slow:
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32766256


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Mar 2019)

I think I'm out for 2019. Today was my last chance to get the ride in, and I managed 6 miles to the high street instead. Not been feeling it for all of March, and haven't even done half the miles this March as I did in the last 3 years. Actually my lowest mileage march on record The metric half hurt, and the metric ton was really hard going even though it was flat.
I'm going to fall back onto the 100km challenge for this year, see how things go in 2020.
Good luck to all of you still going.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Mar 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> I think I'm out for 2019. Today was my last chance to get the ride in, and I managed 6 miles to the high street instead. Not been feeling it for all of March, and haven't even done half the miles this March as I did in the last 3 years. Actually my lowest mileage march on record The metric half hurt, and the metric ton was really hard going even though it was flat.
> I'm going to fall back onto the 100km challenge for this year, see how things go in 2020.
> Good luck to all of you still going.



That's a downer, hope you feel better soon


----------



## 13 rider (26 Mar 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> I think I'm out for 2019. Today was my last chance to get the ride in, and I managed 6 miles to the high street instead. Not been feeling it for all of March, and haven't even done half the miles this March as I did in the last 3 years. Actually my lowest mileage march on record The metric half hurt, and the metric ton was really hard going even though it was flat.
> I'm going to fall back onto the 100km challenge for this year, see how things go in 2020.
> Good luck to all of you still going.


That's a shame @cosmicbike . Look after your health you come a long way since 2015 ( I think ) . I now how hard it is to do multiple challenges and to go from no centuries to completing last year's challenge was a great achievement


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2019)

Sorry to hear that @cosmicbike .
Hope you can join us again next year.


----------



## StuAff (26 Mar 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> @cosmicbike look after yourself and remember there's an infinity of daft challenges you can set yourself.


Yes, some of them are less daft!

@cosmicbike GWS. You've been knocked down, you'll get up again...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Mar 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> I think I'm out for 2019. Today was my last chance to get the ride in, and I managed 6 miles to the high street instead. Not been feeling it for all of March, and haven't even done half the miles this March as I did in the last 3 years. Actually my lowest mileage march on record The metric half hurt, and the metric ton was really hard going even though it was flat.
> I'm going to fall back onto the 100km challenge for this year, see how things go in 2020.
> Good luck to all of you still going.


Sorry to hear that.

Best of luck with the Metric Challenge and I hope you'll bounce back for next year.


----------



## gavgav (29 Mar 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> I think I'm out for 2019. Today was my last chance to get the ride in, and I managed 6 miles to the high street instead. Not been feeling it for all of March, and haven't even done half the miles this March as I did in the last 3 years. Actually my lowest mileage march on record The metric half hurt, and the metric ton was really hard going even though it was flat.
> I'm going to fall back onto the 100km challenge for this year, see how things go in 2020.
> Good luck to all of you still going.


Sorry to hear that. Keep your chin up and remember how far you’ve come over the past few years.


----------



## rb58 (1 Apr 2019)

1st of the month. Sun shining. Job done.


----------



## HLaB (4 Apr 2019)

That's me out for the year too.


----------



## StuAff (4 Apr 2019)

HLaB said:


> That's me out for the year too.


Sorry to read that. Back for next year?


----------



## HLaB (5 Apr 2019)

StuAff said:


> Sorry to read that. Back for next year?


I hope so.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Apr 2019)

HLaB said:


> That's me out for the year too.




Shame..You had a good run too...


----------



## 13 rider (5 Apr 2019)

That a shame @HLaB . Hopefully see you next year .


----------



## 13 rider (6 Apr 2019)

Aprils done 111 miles .I met @tallliman and @Supersuperleeds in Cossington and we rode to Northampton county cricket ground as @tallliman was going to watch Middlesex play . Then me and @Supersuperleeds rode back a slightly different route . For the first time I can remember @Supersuperleeds decided to cut a route short ( I was thankful ) so a double metric century was not achieved . Found on unplanned cafe stop in Long Buckby a bakers that does coffee we both had a delicious parsnip soup and fresh roll ..


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Apr 2019)

HLaB said:


> That's me out for the year too.


Sorry to hear that. Hope to see you back in the challenge next year.


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Apr 2019)

13 rider said:


> . For the first time I can remember @Supersuperleeds decided to cut a route short



Crikey, he can't be very well.


----------



## StuAff (6 Apr 2019)

April done. Something a bit different. I've done a couple of Sam W's London-Hastings rides, and enjoyed them, but I'm going to miss this year's one- a loop out of Hastings- due to it clashing with my IOW ride (and acts of Southern Rail to boot). Strong NE wind forecast for today, which gave me an idea...up at 3.45, on the 4.59 Victoria-bound train as far as Hove, then on to Brighton for the Hastings service (arrived 7.40). West, as far as Bexhill, for a photo of the lovely De La Warr Pavillion, then NW (and the first of the climbing) to Brightling, and to say hello to Mad Jack. Here he is....





(Now that's a mausoleum.....). West to Heathfield, then SW down to Seaford, and along the coast. Right along the coast, all the way home. 4251ft of climbing according to Strava...fairly lumpy, but that's not the whole story- the vast majority was in the first 30 miles, and all done and dusted by the time I got to Brighton seafront!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Apr 2019)

As @13 rider posted, April done. Thanks to him for dragging me home, I think this consecutive days riding lark has finally caught up with me.


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Apr 2019)

I got April’s out of the way yesterday. 103 miles with a charity I’m helping with a challenge ride in May. The weather was pretty much perfect.











Really nice cakes and proper china cups and plates. The tea cosy was a knitted rabbit on grass, with carrots.


----------



## Aravis (8 Apr 2019)

Bad luck to those who've had to give it a rest for this year. 

Today was I think the first time this year I've felt good throughout - not reflected in speed but I rarely talk about that. I made a point of riding up the Coln valley in the heart of the Cotswolds, which I should have ridden last month on the _Cider with Rosie_ Audax. Today featured heavy rain instead of the very strong winds I'd've had last month. Even so, it looked good.

I sailed a bit close to the wind for a mandatory by 200k Audax, and GPS came out a couple of hundred metres shorter than my route - 124.75 miles. Never in doubt, though I did have to blag my way through a couple of road closures. One guy really didn't want to let me go, but sitting in his van he wasn't really in the best position to stop me.


----------



## StuAff (9 Apr 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> I got April’s out of the way yesterday. 103 miles with a charity I’m helping with a challenge ride in May. The weather was pretty much perfect.
> 
> View attachment 461514
> 
> ...


Ah, Hurstbourne Tarrant. I rather like that place myself!


----------



## Fiona R (9 Apr 2019)

Aravis said:


> Bad luck to those who've had to give it a rest for this year.
> 
> Today was I think the first time this year I've felt good throughout - not reflected in speed but I rarely talk about that. I made a point of riding up the Coln valley in the heart of the Cotswolds, which I should have ridden last month on the _Cider with Rosie_ Audax. Today featured heavy rain instead of the very strong winds I'd've had last month. Even so, it looked good.
> 
> ...


Nice one!


----------



## Soltydog (9 Apr 2019)

Just completed mine today, H2H route That's hornsea to Harrogate , my days to get out are a little limited this month, didn't fancy leaving it till end of the month, so with today's wind I opted for a route heading mainly West with the wind behind me. 
On the train back home now,then gotta ride 16 miles from the station home into the wind I'll post my ride details when I'm home, which may be a while


----------



## Trickedem (15 Apr 2019)

A great ride yesterday.
April is done. 

https://strava.app.link/xyvCJaSiTV

You don't have to go far out of New York City to be in the country. It was a beautiful morning and soon warmed up to over 20 degrees.
Through Central Park then over the George Washington Bridge. In the best traditions of my rides I ended up in the live traffic lane and had to climb a wall to reach the cycle path. A few signs would be helpful.
The road up the West Bank of the Hudson is quiet and very picturesque and there were more cyclist than cars. I stopped for coffee in Piermont and went through the phonetic cousin of New York; Nyack. Finally got to Bear Mountain Bridge and started heading South. The climb from the bridge was a tough and busy one, with only a narrow shoulder to ride on. But once I reached the top it was a brilliant fast sweeping descent to Peekskill.
Eventually I picked up the old railway track which has been made into the North County Trail. 35 miles of car free tarmac and very popular with the locals. By this time the wind had got up and with a headwind and the very flat path it was tough, I really starting wishing for a few hills.
I finally ended up on the East Bank of the Hudson, just as the rain started.
All in all a great day out on my longest Brompton ride ever at 115 miles.


----------



## Fiona R (15 Apr 2019)

Trickedem said:


> A great ride yesterday.
> April is done.
> 
> https://strava.app.link/xyvCJaSiTV
> ...


What style, exotic destination, on a Brompton, no bother! Well done.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Apr 2019)

April done yesterday with a hilly trip over to Bewdley in Worcestershire and back via the Ironbridge Gorge. Fabulous conditions for the trip and it was such a pleasure to use my Raleigh for this one.

102.13 miles at 12.7 mph average. Ride report here for anyone interested: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-5603635


----------



## StuAff (20 Apr 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> April done. I headed out to the South Coast to bag a couple of letters (*J*evington and *K*ingston) while approaching Brighton from the East.
> 
> Did quite a bit on cycle paths through Newhaven and into Brighton. Some surprisingly good. Some unsurprisingly not.


Cycle paths out of Newhaven....shudder. Whoever thought that climb up steps (!) followed by the heavily potholed gravel track that is ironically called The Highway was suitable for a bike path ought to be tarred and feathered. For some reason I rode it, again, on my January ride last year. And thoroughly regretted it. I stuck with the 259 a couple of weeks back, that was much better. The paths alongside the 259, OTOH, are pretty good.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Apr 2019)

StuAff said:


> Cycle paths out of Newhaven....shudder. Whoever thought that climb up steps (!) followed by the heavily potholed gravel track that is ironically called The Highway was suitable for a bike path ought to be tarred and feathered. For some reason I rode it, again, on my January ride last year. And thoroughly regretted it. I stuck with the 259 a couple of weeks back, that was much better. The paths alongside the 259, OTOH, are pretty good.


The paths out of Newhaven next to the main A259 were the good bits I was referring to. Plus some of the on-road lanes descending into Brighton on the A270 were interesting as they went round the backs of the bus stops. I've read about these but never seen them. All the bus stops were deserted so I didn't kill anyone. I was unimpressed with the path beside the A270 from Lewes. Narrow, badly maintained, badly signed and generally rubbish. But better than riding on the A270 dual carriageway itself I imagine.


----------



## Fiona R (21 Apr 2019)

I was pleased to get mine done last Wednesday, very annoying that I'm not riding any of this weekend as parents here and of course the weather is perfect! Very glad I managed to fit in a second attempt that succeeded at a DIY ballbuster 200 audax. Light winds, although cloud struggled to lift can't really fault the conditions. My longest ride ever at 219km (136 miles) with 2413m climbing. Most chuffed that I did all the hills without too much bother, especially Somerset monument and Hartptree, I'd attempted same route previous Saturday, walked up to the monument and bailed half way round.


----------



## Lilliburlero (21 Apr 2019)

I`m out of this challenge folks and I pretty much knew it last month to be honest. Last years efforts have taken its toll an me both mentally and physically and I just want to get back to enjoying my cycling again. I`ll do a few this year with my club and CC rides, but not one per month.

Wishing everyone left in the challenge all the best and thanks for inspiring me to have a go at it last year, especially @Supersuperleeds and @13 rider


----------



## Aravis (21 Apr 2019)

Bad luck @Lilliburlero 

Great effort @Cranky Knee Girl. Several hills in there I wouldn't attempt! When I saw you'd had to walk on the climb to the Somerset Monument I thought "Hmmm?" - then I realised this wasn't the leisurely ascent I always take.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Apr 2019)

April's in the bag. A jolly good jaunt to Hadleigh Park MTB park in Essex in the jolly company of @rb58 @frank9755 @topcat1 @Mista Preston @sagefly & @mark st1 .
Fantastic cycling weather. Warm, sunny and a great tailwind for the return.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Apr 2019)

Lilliburlero said:


> I`m out of this challenge folks and I pretty much knew it last month to be honest. Last years efforts have taken its toll an me both mentally and physically and I just want to get back to enjoying my cycling again. I`ll do a few this year with my club and CC rides, but not one per month.
> 
> Wishing everyone left in the challenge all the best and thanks for inspiring me to have a go at it last year, especially @Supersuperleeds and @13 rider


Sorry to hear this. Fingers crossed you'll be joining us again next year.


----------



## Lilliburlero (21 Apr 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Sorry to hear this. Fingers crossed you'll be joining us again next year.



Thanks @ianrauk. I wont rule it out because my moods and goals shift all the time.


----------



## rb58 (22 Apr 2019)

Lilliburlero said:


> I`m out of this challenge folks and I pretty much knew it last month to be honest. Last years efforts have taken its toll an me both mentally and physically and I just want to get back to enjoying my cycling again. I`ll do a few this year with my club and CC rides, but not one per month.
> 
> Wishing everyone left in the challenge all the best and thanks for inspiring me to have a go at it last year, especially @Supersuperleeds and @13 rider


Most important thing is to do the things that help get your mojo back so you enjoy your cycling again. Stupid challenges are secondary.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Apr 2019)

Lilliburlero said:


> I`m out of this challenge folks and I pretty much knew it last month to be honest. Last years efforts have taken its toll an me both mentally and physically and I just want to get back to enjoying my cycling again. I`ll do a few this year with my club and CC rides, but not one per month.
> 
> Wishing everyone left in the challenge all the best and thanks for inspiring me to have a go at it last year, especially @Supersuperleeds and @13 rider


I'm sorry to hear this as well.

If the pressure of the challenge is spoiling your general enjoyment of cycling though, I think you're making the right choice. That isn't what it's supposed to be doing.

Have fun and maybe you'll fancy another go at some point in the future.


----------



## StuAff (22 Apr 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm sorry to hear this as well.
> 
> If the pressure of the challenge is spoiling your general enjoyment of cycling though, I think you're making the right choice. That isn't what it's supposed to be doing.
> 
> Have fun and maybe you'll fancy another go at some point in the future.


+1. We (any of us who do long distances on a regular basis) have days that are a grind, or that start badly or finish badly, and my mileage has gone down considerably from its peak because, quite simply, I can't be bothered to go out and do a big ride, or two, every single weekend (time permitting) any more. I could have kept on doing 7,8, 9,000 miles a year, but....nope, don't feel the need or desire. It would have been a great weekend to knock out rather more than 70 or 80 miles (which I did do)...if I'd been inclined. It's supposed to be fun, and if it isn't (even in a 'that day sucked but I'm glad I did it' way), then don't do it. Hope you and the cycling mojo benefit from a period of convalesence & come back stronger.


----------



## Broadside (28 Apr 2019)

That’s April complete for me today. Earlier this month I fully expected to have to abandon the challenge because I had a nasty head on collision with a car which wrote my bike off and bashed me up pretty bad. 

I borrowed a bike and managed to get my first big ride in for 6 weeks, very pleased to still be in the game!


----------



## rb58 (1 May 2019)

Me again. First of the month. Sun shining. Job done. #Retirement #Livin'theDream


----------



## Soltydog (1 May 2019)

Got mine done today too  Weather looked very favourable, so planned to do the Wolds Way, 144 miles & over 7000ft of climbing. Been hoping to do this for a few years, but over slept this morning & was away too late to take this on. My wife said she fancied a little ride today, so said if I did 80 miles, got home for 1, she'd ride the last 20 with me. By the time I got away from home there was no chance of 80 miles before 1, so ended up doing 64 miles solo, before meeting up, 22 very steady miles with SWMBO & then another 21 miles solo. Turned out to be quite an enjoyable day in the end & can rest easy now for a few weeks


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 May 2019)

rb58 said:


> Me again. First of the month. Sun shining. Job done. #Retirement #Livin'theDream



#EnviousLike


----------



## 13 rider (4 May 2019)

Mays done again in the company of @Supersuperleeds 101 miles with 5100ft of upness . Around Southern Leicestershire into the rolling terrain of Rutland . Brutal northerly headwind at times . @Supersuperleeds was last seen heading for extra miles for a double metric century


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 May 2019)

I'm home, 125.9 miles with 5,200 feet of upness, that wind was just evil.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 May 2019)

May done. I rode down to near Hastings and intercepted the Hastings to the Sea ride at their lunch stop in Burwash and rode with them to complete their loop to Hastings


----------



## StuAff (6 May 2019)

Six days into the month and I'm already a latecomer  Exactly one month after the April qualifier, May done, with a (mostly) Hampshire anti-clockwise loop (with usual Jackson Pollock squiggles for extra miles). Pace pretty rubbish all day, and the wind was brutal at times. Couple of climbs I opted to walk up because it was the best option. Ho hum, done and dusted....


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 May 2019)

I Led day one of a 3 day challenge ride with a local charity from Huddersfield to Leicester. It did not go well. The weather was atrocious, the group I was given to lead, were not great, then I nearly got deliberately rammed off the road ( 3 times ) by an angry man in a white van. These things are sent to try me, this was very trying.


----------



## Aravis (11 May 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> I Led day one of a 3 day challenge ride with a local charity from Huddersfield to Leicester. It did not go well. The weather was atrocious, the group I was given to lead, were not great, then I nearly got deliberately rammed off the road ( 3 times ) by an angry man in a white van. These things are sent to try me, this was very trying.


I see from the ride log that you did complete the century, so well done! I hope I've got that right. Sometimes the days when you have to overcome stuff end up being amongst the most satisfying.

I had yet another setback in the shape of a heavy cold at the start of the month. I think it's largely gone now but when mixed with hay fever it's not easy to tell. Suffice to say that the hoped for 300km DIY Audax isn't likely to happen just yet.


----------



## ianrauk (13 May 2019)

Did May's qualifying ride yesterday. I opted for the 160km Hop Garden Audax down in deepest darkest Kent. I cycled to and from the start/finish to make it up to 200km. An absolute fantastic day for cycling. Luckily I decided to slap on some factor 50 as the sun shone all day. Though it didn't feel particularly warm, I got home with red thighs and arms.
The ride's a fair old route with a good few tough old climbs, Hollingbourne, Boxley, Red and the beast of Birling (which is sadistically thrown in near the end), and a good few flat bits inbetween to cruise along and bring the speed up.

137 miles for the day. Century #9 for the year, #259 over all, 102nd consecutive month and a good few Eddington's to boot.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 May 2019)

Mine also done yesterday in pretty much ideal cycling conditions - warm (after a frosty start), sunny and hardly any wind. Very nice.

I covered a metric 200, however the way I felt at the end it probably would have been better to have left off the extra bit and to have been content with getting the imperial century in a good time.

125.42 miles at 13.5 mph moving average. Ride write up here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-5623224


----------



## Fiona R (13 May 2019)

Am I last this month? Did mine by extending South Glos 100km Audax on Saturday. Lovely weather if a little chillier than it looked. Sociable middle 100km round Tetbury and the Cotswolds. An extra 50km from Long Ashton to Clevedon then Avonmouth Bridge and up the lanes to the start at Alveston. I thought this was going to be the ideal way to do my 200km as a good chunk done early, and only reverse the same 50 to finish. Controls were very slow and so I didn't start back until after 5 and when everyone else is enjoying a pint at the arrivée pub and getting into cars to drive home, that I could have gone into. i just kept saying I'd have to do it all over again from next weekend so I did my last 2 1/2 hours without stopping and managed to eat a bar from my pocket going along and not falling off. I have a huge problem eating safely on the move, fine drinking, but I need to crack it to make elapsed time less! My husband had driven up (with a couple of club mates) who rode the 100km audax bit with me, and he was home and had ordered the Indian for 8, I was in 7.30ish. So glad I didn't give up, given all the trauma of the others so far this year that should also have been benign. Really doubting I can carry on but just about planned June now


----------



## Fiona R (13 May 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> My tip on eating bars from your pocket is to open the wrapper carefully before putting it in your pocket. No need to open it with your teeth on the go and no risk of being antisocial and littering with fragments of torn off wrapper.
> 
> Increased risk of a pocket full of porridge-bar crumbs tho.


I need sandwiches, nuts, bananas etc regularly so anything over a cereal bar out of pocket is a no no, my bike handling/multi tasking skills are atrocious. I'm also very fastidious about litter so almost fall off carefully shoving wrapper right back down into pocket. My frame is too small for crossbar or pencil case type bags off handlebar.


----------



## Broadside (13 May 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Am I last this month?



No you’re not! I’ve still got to do mine yet for May, it was meant to be yesterday but I took my daughter out for her first long ride instead, 57 miles was still a good day out :-)

I’m planning on doing my May 100 this Sunday, the weather looks good for an explore over through the Chilterns with a tailwind to blow me back to Hampshire. I seem to be cutting it fine all the way through this challenge!


----------



## Fiona R (13 May 2019)

Broadside said:


> No you’re not! I’ve still got to do mine yet for May, it was meant to be yesterday but I took my daughter out for her first long ride instead, 57 miles was still a good day out :-)
> 
> I’m planning on doing my May 100 this Sunday, the weather looks good for an explore over through the Chilterns with a tailwind to blow me back to Hampshire. I seem to be cutting it fine all the way through this challenge!


I thought I was quite organised, have learnt my lesson over last weekend/day of the month rides when everything goes pear shaped. Was being tongue in cheek as so many has already done theirs!

Strong riding by your daughter, but as someone who rides in km surely you should have done 6 miles more and gone for the magic 100km? 

Enjoy your Chilterns ride, forecast looks good for riding, not too hot/cold/windy/wet.


----------



## Fiona R (13 May 2019)

I would like to do a combined heatmap, but when I follow link http://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/ at the start of the Imperial 2019 post it doesn't work for me.

I just get "Jonathan O'Keeffe" at the top on a white page.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Broadside (13 May 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I thought I was quite organised, have learnt my lesson over last weekend/day of the month rides when everything goes pear shaped. Was being tongue in cheek as so many has already done theirs!
> 
> Strong riding by your daughter, but as someone who rides in km surely you should have done 6 miles more and gone for the magic 100km?
> 
> Enjoy your Chilterns ride, forecast looks good for riding, not too hot/cold/windy/wet.



Thanks, it was tempting to round up but as she’s only 12 there is plenty of time for her to get her first metric ton another time!


----------



## StuAff (13 May 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I would like to do a combined heatmap, but when I follow link http://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/ at the start of the Imperial 2019 post it doesn't work for me.
> 
> I just get "Jonathan O'Keeffe" at the top on a white page.
> 
> Can anyone help?


http://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/strava/map.php


----------



## Soltydog (14 May 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I'm also very fastidious about litter so almost fall off carefully shoving wrapper right back down into pocket.


Rather than struggle with my back pockets, any wrappers & such that I need to tuck away just get shoved down the front of my jersey until I next stop, or get home


----------



## Fiona R (14 May 2019)

Soltydog said:


> Rather than struggle with my back pockets, any wrappers & such that I need to tuck away just get shoved down the front of my jersey until I next stop, or get home


My jerseys are not tight fitting enough for that, would worry I may inadvertently litter as I rode! Often think a little discrete patch pocket on front/side of a jersey would be useful.


----------



## Aravis (14 May 2019)

I very glad to say that May is now done. It's taken a while to recover and it feels far too late now to put this in _Your ride today..._

Having put the DIY Audax form in on Sunday evening I woke up yesterday feeling as though I'd eaten a dodgy pie, and it's quite likely that I had.

This was the prescribed route (clockwise):











I wasn't inclined to give up on the opportunity, so I set off cautiously and by the time I reached the big climbs I was feeling reasonably OK. However, soon after passing over the big summits I started struggling, and when climbing up from the innocuous-looking notch just before 60 miles I was suddenly almost overcome by the desire to abandon.

Reasoning that after turning westwards I would be helped along flat roads by the gentle easterly breeze, and that these would take me as far as Kemble, beyond the 100 mile mark and on the railway, I talked myself into continuing along the planned route through the Windrush Valley on what is designated NCN57. This was stunningly pretty but highly arrhythmic, and for the most part had an unpleasantly bumpy, gravelly surface. Progress was extremely slow. On the sharp climb out of the valley at about 73 miles I was cramping badly, but the wind-assisted flatlands worked their magic and when I reached Kemble (106 miles) I was feeling a second wind of sorts. But had I stopped to check the train fare home I'm sure that would've inspired me to carry on riding anyway.

The roads from there over the Cotswold ridge are quite gentle, and after I'd survived the A46 between Nailsworth and Stroud I was confident I'd make it to the finish, although there wasn't much left of that second wind. There were a lot of riders in the lanes around Elmore and Longney enjoying the evening sun.

My average speed to the Broadway Tower was much higher than it afterwards. It was the engine that was feeling it, not the legs. They'd've been good to go again today.


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2019)

An update of scores on the doors

21 Started the 2019 challenge
4 riders have had to unfortunately pull out.
13 riders have May rides listed
4 riders still to do a May ride or have already done so but have yet to record the ride in the thread.


----------



## Broadside (19 May 2019)

I’ve just completed the ride for May. Had a mechanical at 20 miles with a broken spoke on the front wheel. Removed it and managed to ride 80 miles with the wheel wobbling like a pringle, didn’t want to use the front brake unless I absolutely had to so consequently had to break most of the way on downhills so I could stop with rear brake only if needed. It made the ride quite tough but a stop at the old GWR railway in Chinnor and bacon roll made the world seem a much better place!

It was my first time up Streatley Hill which was harder than I was expecting, but it’s all done and I’m very pleased to have got round after thinking I would have to abandon early on in the ride


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jun 2019)

June's in the bag 103 miles in the company of @Supersuperleeds . Leicester to Lichfield on to surprisingly rolling terrain and back via Curborough cafe stop where we met @Lilliburlero who rode for an hour's with us . The odometer went into 3 figures as the clock clicked on to 6hrs literally at the same time so a fairly quick ride


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jun 2019)

As @13 rider says above, June done. Took me 6hrs 1 minute to do the 100 miles, but I slowed down for an ice cream 

106 miles in total and that was my 130th imperial century, doesn't seem that long ago when I set off to do my first, I took a rucksack full of food and drink with me and didn't touch it till I got home, never done that again


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Jun 2019)

I completed number 6 today, I can’t believe we’re half way through another year. It wasn’t exactly what I had planned, but I was forced to divert onto a route I really didn’t want to use, and it ended up with my right ankle giving up at about 120 miles ( should have been more like 160 miles ). Never mind, I know what happens if I push it too much, so discretion is the better part of valour in this case. Hopefully I’ll manage to pick a day when the military aren’t practicing something, and people aren’t protesting something, leading to a chunk of the route not being available, sometime this year


----------



## Soltydog (1 Jun 2019)

Knew I wouldn't be the first to complete it this month  with the 1st falling on a Saturday & me at work till Tuesday . Well done to those getting out today, was a nice day for a ton, not sure I'll get mine done end of next week, as forecast at present is either wet, or very windy, but should be plenty of other opportunities this month


----------



## Ajax Bay (2 Jun 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> My frame is too small for crossbar or pencil case type bags off handlebar.


I use this type of mini-pannier top tube bag(s). Each side compartment is about 1/2 a litre so one side is cashews/raisins and cut up flapjack melange (with emergency jelly baby stash underneath and t'other is phone/cards/money/lip salve/lens cloth/pencil/allen key with space for a banana (for early consumption) and then for glasses (if removed for long climb).
The top has a transparent pocket into which I can fit either a list of places/mileages, or a Garmin, or a phone. About £13 - I'm on my second of these.


----------



## rb58 (2 Jun 2019)

June done. Set off with friend who has only recently been bitten by the cycling bug (although he has already bagged his first century), with the intention of showing him the lovely Ashford route. Unfortunately, his left hand crank went all wobbly at around the 25 miles mark, so he limped off to the station, leaving me to complete the rest on my own. Beautiful day for it, although a cheeky headwind made the return leg harder than it should have been. Nevertheless scored another 15mph+ century, so well pleased with that. Only another 18 months and I'm finished with this nonsense.


----------



## StuAff (2 Jun 2019)

June also done here. Given the weather forecast- strengthening NE wind- opted to head NW for lunch at the splendid Tea Cosy in Hurstbourne Tarrant. Outward leg was fairly straightforward, up there (48 and a bit miles) in a little over four hours overall. Stop was longer than I would have liked- it's a popular place, deservedly so, and fairly busy today, I spent over an hour and a half there, as there were a few parties booked in, wait times extended. A group of five cyclists turned up just as I was leaving (very nice bikes, an Open U.P. and Cervelo R3 or R5 Disc among them), and a few minutes later sped past, clearly having decided not to wait. But I had no complaints about the food, which was all delicious (spicy meatball panini, followed by a chocolate cake topped with Malteasers, and a very generous pot of tea). That little lot helped an initial burst of speed on the return leg (first few miles were at 13-14 mph average), but my pace gradually slowed- left big toe was aching (tight shoe and toenail catching on sock, I think) so I spent most of the rest of the ride with that foot unclipped. And the pad in my shorts seem to have worn out, with predictably painful results. Add in the head/crosswind, and the rest of the ride turned into a long slog. Having left at about 8.15, didn't get home until 6.45. Oh well, it was still a good day out!


----------



## Broadside (2 Jun 2019)

That’s a nice little place in Hurstbourne Tarrant, I first tried it out on my January century ride, luckily I got there as it opened at 0930 on a Sunday but it was full of cyclists when I left. If only there were more cafes like it.

Well done on getting the Jun ride done so early in the month , I haven’t planned mine yet!


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Jun 2019)

Broadside said:


> That’s a nice little place in Hurstbourne Tarrant, I first tried it out on my January century ride, luckily I got there as it opened at 0930 on a Sunday but it was full of cyclists when I left. If only there were more cafes like it.



The one behind the car sales / petrol station? I love the comedy knitted tea cosies they have.


----------



## StuAff (3 Jun 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> The one behind the car sales / petrol station? I love the comedy knitted *tea cosies* they have.


Why yes. Hence the name


----------



## Fiona R (3 Jun 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> I use this type of mini-pannier top tube bag(s). Each side compartment is about 1/2 a litre so one side is cashews/raisins and cut up flapjack melange (with emergency jelly baby stash underneath and t'other is phone/cards/money/lip salve/lens cloth/pencil/allen key with space for a banana (for early consumption) and then for glasses (if removed for long climb).
> The top has a transparent pocket into which I can fit either a list of places/mileages, or a Garmin, or a phone. About £13 - I'm on my second of these.
> View attachment 469040


My knees would hit it, but love the design. I went with an Ortlieb Ultimate 6 S Plus Handlebar Bag With Magnetic Lid. can just unclip and take into cafes and access snacks on the go.

Used it for two weekends now, mini cycle tour last weekend and Sam Weller's Day Trip to Wiochma 200km audax this weekend.

So my imperial is done, but it was a bit stressful as I had to travel to Tewkesbury by train that only got in 10 mins before the start of the audax, but was stuck behind another train. Fortunately the connection was held but I arrived at station after the start, by the time I got to the depart everyone had gone, then I couldn't find the organiser and by the time I was on my way I just shot off west, bad mistake, Garmin could see route but wasn't following and I stupidly toured Tewkesbury estates and didn't just backtrack and try the other way. In the end I left Tewkesbury on the right road 80 mins after the start, spent all day playing catch up but was Lanterne Rouge all day. Great course over to Herefordshire, down Wye Valley, very hot climbing out of Tintern on the alternative routes as the main road ins closed, Spar picnic at Chepstow then over to Malmesbury and back to Tewkesbury via Somerset Monument. I'd caught up the cut off times ok but only came across one other at the Malmesbury control who left before me and I didn't catch. Another character forming 200, done. Phew!


----------



## Soltydog (6 Jun 2019)

Got mine done today, opted for a rather hilly route as a bit of a challenge, 4544ft of climbing, which is probably as much as I can do in a 100 mile ride from home, as it's flat as a pancake for miles  There was a chance of a few showers forecast , but luckily it stayed dry, although I had a bit of a westerley wind to contest with, which changed to a southerly at some point, so I was still heading into it  luckily not too strong. Stopped off at the tea rooms in Huggate for the first time & it's well worth a visit if you're ever on the Yorkshire Wolds


----------



## Aravis (6 Jun 2019)

I always love the intense burst of activity you find here when the calendar ticks round to a new month!

I'm definitely not myself yet, but the vertigo has been gone for a few days so cycling is safe, at least. I plotted myself an elegant route which didn't take me too far from home. Starting north-easterly, 101.21 miles:







No duplication apart from the cul-de-sac from which I usually start, and every junction point a perfect crossroads. It also barely took me over 200 feet which was no bad thing. It was also pretty much all I was capable of, but after a heavily interrupted schedule, and still only 9 rides of any description so far this year, that's hardly surprising. I'm craving a bit of continuity.


----------



## Broadside (10 Jun 2019)

I completed my June ride yesterday, a very flat almost direct route up to London, coffee over looking Tower Bridge and then back again. 

Almost all my riding is in countryside so riding in London is not something I choose to do often. I have to say that London riding seems to get better each time I do it and even riding back out late morning it was notable how little traffic compared to previous London rides. 

Richmond Park was awash with cyclists, so good to see. I’m not a regular in there either but the cars and cyclists do (on the face of it) seem to coexist ok. 

Even though it was a flat ride I somehow messed up the nutrition, I just didn’t eat enough so it was a bit of an untidy finish for the last 10 miles grasping at my emergency stash of gels which I usually try to avoid!


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Jun 2019)

I'm going to have to leave it to the last w/e of the month. And I'll have done no riding at all for about 6 weeks. Could be fun. Time to pick a downhill-all-the-way route.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jun 2019)

Slightly late updating this thread: After poor weather and a pulled tendon I finally got my June century done on Friday. 112.04 miles to Lake Vyrnwy and back in some pretty pleasant conditions (although a bit more of a headwind than I was hoping for on the outward leg).

A pretty good way of spending the longest day.

Ride report here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-5658735


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Jun 2019)

I just posted this in the metric century thread by mistake. I've left it there because it now has replies. But I'm putting it in the right place too

June done. That was hot.

Chose my flattest regular route (Sort of South London to Gatwick, then East through Tonbridge and Yalding then up over the ridge to Sevenoaks.

Seems like 7 weeks off the bike hasn't actually changed my fitness, or lack of it, at all. Not noticeably slower or faster. Struggled a bit towards the end mainly due to the heat, but that's to be expected. And I always struggle towards the end of any ride no matter how long or short it is. It's what I do.

My post seems to have disappeared from the challenge thread. Maybe I deleted it by mistake or something. I'll need to re-do it which may take a bit of time


----------



## Aravis (29 Jun 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I just posted this in the metric century thread by mistake. I've left it there because it now has replies. But I'm putting it in the right place too
> 
> June done. That was hot.
> 
> ...


Well done that man. I'm not sure I'd've attempted it today even if it had been the last day of the month; if I did the route would've been built around my favourite water stop - I have something prepared in RwGPS.

Now that you mention a disappearing post, you remind me of something. A few weeks ago when there'd been a reactivation of either the Kajsa or the Amanda Coker thread, I looked through the most recent contributions and I seemed to have replied to a post of yours that no longer existed. I could see absolutely no reason for you wanting to delete it, so maybe there's something odd going on which might be worth reporting. I'll have a look for what I'm referring to if you wish.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jun 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I just posted this in the metric century thread by mistake. I've left it there because it now has replies. But I'm putting it in the right place too
> 
> June done. That was hot.
> 
> ...


The record shows you deleted it on 21st of May. If I'd seen this earlier it could have been reinstated rather than having to rewrite it.


----------



## Aravis (3 Jul 2019)

First on the board this month it seems! Yesterday I completed a ride which I planned a while back. It was a good one so even at this late stage I'll try and put something in _Your ride today...
_
RRtY still on track with 127.64 miles, and I slept well.


----------



## Soltydog (3 Jul 2019)

Aravis said:


> First on the board this month it seems!.



Well done mate  I was hoping to get out for mine on Monday, but had cramp through the night on Sunday & with strong breezes forecast I opted for a steady 60 instead. Hoping to get mine in at the weekend, FNRTtC York - Hull plus an extended ride home should see mine completed


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jul 2019)

Aravis said:


> First on the board this month it seems! Yesterday I completed a ride which I planned a while back. It was a good one so even at this late stage I'll try and put something in _Your ride today...
> _
> RRtY still on track with 127.64 miles, and I slept well.




Nice one.
A few of us in the challenge are riding on Sunday to bag July's.


----------



## StuAff (3 Jul 2019)

14th, possibly, for me. I'm doing two century rides this weekend, but unfortunately they won't count (125cc).


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jul 2019)

StuAff said:


> 14th, possibly, for me. I'm doing two century rides this weekend, but unfortunately they won't count (125cc).


I won't tell.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Jul 2019)

I took advantage of the weather being nice and got mine done yesterday. A fairly quick one (for me that is) round the north of Shropshire bagging 102.1 miles at 14.4 mph moving average.

Ride report here for anyone interested: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-5669485


----------



## 13 rider (4 Jul 2019)

July's in the bag 105 miles out to the vale of Belvior collecting a few veloviewer squares . Thought I might struggle this month I'm off to Cornwall on Sat for 2 weeks . I did a Cornish ton last year and didn't fancy doing another the constant climbing of short steep hills rips your legs off . So was thinking about gambling and leaving until the last weekend . By spending last evening gardening I freed up a few hours this morning . Out the the at 5.15 back in it at 12.15 job done . Apart from the cafe being closed a great ride in lovely conditions back for it gets too warm


----------



## Soltydog (6 Jul 2019)

Soltydog said:


> Hoping to get mine in at the weekend, FNRTtC York - Hull plus an extended ride home should see mine completed



As above, completed mine by about 11am this morning. Very enjoyable ride with the Friday's gang & company from @craigwend for the final 30 miles home which was much appreciated. Just up after a little 3 hour nana nap, gonna pay for it tomorrow I reckon


----------



## craigwend (6 Jul 2019)

Soltydog said:


> As above, completed mine by about 11am this morning. Very enjoyable ride with the Friday's gang & company from @craigwend for the final 30 miles home which was much appreciated. Just up after a little 3 hour nana nap, gonna pay for it tomorrow I reckon


Thanks and suffering / paying for it already today


----------



## rb58 (7 Jul 2019)

July done. @ianrauk , @Trickedem & I headed on a southerly route to Herne Bay for brekkie at the world famous (In Herne Bay) Macaris. Took the southerly route, which means climbing over Detling and the delightful Hollingbourne Hill, which never stops giving. Started off wet, but then it turned into a nice day and we had a gentle tailwind pushing us home. Ask @Trickedem about the cherries......


----------



## Trickedem (7 Jul 2019)

rb58 said:


> July done. @ianrauk , @Trickedem & I headed on a southerly route to Herne Bay for brekkie at the world famous (In Herne Bay) Macaris. Took the southerly route, which means climbing over Detling and the delightful Hollingbourne Hill, which never stops giving. Started off wet, but then it turned into a nice day and we had a gentle tailwind pushing us home. Ask @Trickedem about the cherries......


I spotted some cherries in an abandoned garden, so did some scrumping...They were.......disgusting
Great ride though!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jul 2019)

& which numpty didn't put on any suncream ending up with a half burnt face?  OK the excuses was that it was raining in the morning and cloudy for most of the day with very limited sun, but the sun that did appear seemed to have done it's work in making me look ridiculous this morning.


----------



## rb58 (8 Jul 2019)

ianrauk said:


> but the sun that did appear seemed to have done it's work in making me look ridiculous this morning.


Just this morning??


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jul 2019)

July done, 127 miles, was originally going to be 111 miles, but I was making good time so extended to a 200km


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jul 2019)

July done. Also bagged the letters Q-Y. Rode out to the Isle of Sheppey to start with Queenborough and ended up in Yalding via Vigo and PlaXtol and a few other places for the other letters. 

111 miles. Really nice riding weather. Not too hot, very little direct sùn, but summery all the same.


----------



## StuAff (14 Jul 2019)

Easterly wind, so Brighton and back. Tailwind very helpful on way home


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Aug 2019)

August done in the company of @13 rider and @Chris Doyle 

Tad over 125 miles for me t'other two did around 107 and 108 miles respectively


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Aug 2019)

And August done.

A trip out to the Isle of Grain and back. Not a very demanding route but I'm pretty wiped out all the same. Forgot my sandwiches so I bought some lovely pastries from the village shop in Cobham (S of Gravesend) Make a note. Cobham. Pastries.

I got a slow puncture of some sort. Pressure in my front tyre kept dropping, but not going flat. I pumped it up and find that it was down to 2 bar (30 psi)*. That lasted an hour or so then it was back down to 2 bar. I decided to change the tube in Cobham, after eating a cheese and bacon pastry. There was a vintage motorbike rally nearby and I noticed a number of old bikes were waiting in the road. The delay? A huge peacock was standing in the middle of the road. Make a note. Cobham. Peacock.

A good day out and after a super early start I'm ready for a kip now.

* I love my Topeak Road Morph with built in gauge!


----------



## 13 rider (3 Aug 2019)

As reported up thread August's done 107 miles in the bag . Thankful of @Supersuperleeds and @Chris Doyle towing me round the last 40 miles . I have had the sniffles since Wednesday and probably attempting an imperial century was not my wisest decision suffered towards the end . Got to the first cafe stop at 55 miles fine then as soon as we restarted the legs wernt playing ball but got round


----------



## StuAff (3 Aug 2019)

Another ride for pie. Easterly wind again, which would have suggested Brighton, just for a change....but it's Pride this weekend, and I thought I didn't want to get stuck in traffic or dodge even more suicidal peds than usual. So, west to Wickham, then east as far as Worthing, before heading back west. Turners Pies (Rustington branch) for the pie & mash deal. Back to Pompey, just over 90 on the clock then to the seafront and back to make up the mileage.


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 Aug 2019)

13 rider said:


> As reported up thread August's done 107 miles in the bag . Thankful of @Supersuperleeds and @Chris Doyle towing me round the last 40 miles . I have had the sniffles since Wednesday and probably attempting an imperial century was not my wisest decision suffered towards the end . Got to the first cafe stop at 55 miles fine then as soon as we restarted the legs wernt playing ball but got round



Kudos for attempting it. Could tell you weren’t 100% and was only happy to help drag you along a bit!


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Aug 2019)

August’s in the bag, courtesy of the PRLS 100. I went out like someone had set light to my backside this year. It was quite funny to glance back and see a peloton forming up behind me, until Newlands corner. I used the Frankenbike I’ve been putting together for a bit ( 350 quid Triban 520, with its 2015 PRLS frame sticker still on it, upgraded with a Shimano R7000 105 GS, and decent ( ish ) Mavic Rims). It really is a peachy frame. The new bits make it the measure of bikes that cost 10 times as much. We did put a serious effort in on the first 50 miles. I reckon it was 240 Watts average, and that was good for 22 odd mph today. The telling thing was just how quickly the stragglers got shelled out on Newlands. The funny thing is that I got the 20 or so riders who started alongside me, 3 or 4 waves up by Box Hill, and we finished with that group. It was great fun.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Aug 2019)

@Racing roadkill I didn't understand any of that, but it sounds like you had fun.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Aug 2019)

August's qualifying imperial Century ride done in the company of @rb58 . A recce for this coming Friday's FNR to Whitstable.
Very warm and muggy out there today with very little wind and not too sunny. Made for near perfect cycling conditions.
117 miles C# 17 for the year, #266 over all. Month 105 in a row and a few Eddingtons to boot.







ENGLLISH......





Refuelling with a view


----------



## rb58 (4 Aug 2019)

August done today in the company of @ianrauk, even if I did have to leave him part way back as I was so slow, and getting slower. Doubled as a recce for next weekend's FNRttC Whitstable edition. I felt rough on the way back. Really rough. Thought I was going to puke. Indeed, I had to stop at McDonalds in Sittingbourne to 'make a deposit'. Legs were empty too. Not sure what the cause was, but I suspect dehydration and the Full English. Anyway, it's in the bag


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Aug 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> @Racing roadkill I didn't understand any of that, but it sounds like you had fun.


Weirdly, it was fun.






11 and a bit miles at that output was ‘fun’.






It’s just a shame my power meters shat themselves at the top of Box Hill.


----------



## Aravis (5 Aug 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> @Racing roadkill I didn't understand any of that, but it sounds like you had fun.


The follow-up post ^ clarifies everything! 

August is done for me as well, in the shape of the Barnt Green Bash 100km Audax plus ECE. I'd completely forgotten it was Ride London day; the outpouring of the "encourage a cyclist" ethos promoted by that event resulting in two separate people shouting well-meaning but entirely inappropriate advice from the roadside. Even Strava's "servers under abnormal pressure" message yesterday evening went some way over my head.

The year-long battle with fitness and advancing age continues. This felt like the hardest ride ever. I think I'm beginning to see how this will all end; the engine grow weaker, and even at the end of the longest days the legs don't feel as though they've done very much.

But this morning I'm already looking forward to the next.


----------



## Fiona R (5 Aug 2019)

It seems a few of us have got in early this month. great conditions on Saturday, not too hot, not too cold, a touch of precipitation and little wind. After leaving July's so late due to known circumstances, I got in with the new Rollin' and Tumblin' 200km Audax from Alveston just north of Bristol. So wanted to do it as I have not done The Tumble before nor been to Talybont. Tumble was at 50km so perfect for being properly warmed up. Glad to get up that in one go, and made sure I went well past the summit before returning for a picture. The ride past the reservoirs to Talybont was idyllic and quite punchy hill wise. Then the 120-170km was pretty tough going, relentless ups and downs, but far more than rolling, had to get the climbing legs out again. got as bit short on food. Sushi in Monmouth got me back via Tintern, and back over the bridge. Highly recommended, think many will be doing it next year. Got my AUK Silver Grimpeur badge too! Such a relief to still be in the game.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Aug 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> It seems a few of us have got in early this month. great conditions on Saturday, not too hot, not too cold, a touch of precipitation and little wind. After leaving July's so late due to known circumstances, I got in with the new Rollin' and Tumblin' 200km Audax from Alveston just north of Bristol. So wanted to do it as I have not done The Tumble before nor been to Talybont. Tumble was at 50km so perfect for being properly warmed up. Glad to get up that in one go, and made sure I went well past the summit before returning for a picture. The ride past the reservoirs to Talybont was idyllic and quite punchy hill wise. Then the 120-170km was pretty tough going, relentless ups and downs, but far more than rolling, had to get the climbing legs out again. got as bit short on food. Sushi in Monmouth got me back via Tintern, and back over the bridge. Highly recommended, think many will be doing it next year. Got my AUK Silver Grimpeur badge too! Such a relief to still be in the game.


Did the Tumble in June on a sportive a tough climb but I really enjoyed it . The descent was a bit  we had a massive crosswind and I was riding deep section wheels which made it interesting


----------



## Fiona R (6 Aug 2019)

13 rider said:


> Did the Tumble in June on a sportive a tough climb but I really enjoyed it . The descent was a bit  we had a massive crosswind and I was riding deep section wheels which made it interesting


Very lucky as the weather so ideal, something I am not used to. I normally get weather like you had!


----------



## Trickedem (11 Aug 2019)

Nice ride out to Ashford and back. The wind was on my side most of the day, so avoided the deadly headwind. BBC weather forecast was cr*p, not mention of the heavy showers. All in all a grood ride.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2610610392


----------



## StuAff (11 Aug 2019)

Trickedem said:


> All in all a grood ride.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/2610610392


Groody.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Aug 2019)

Got my qualifier done yesterday. A repeat of one of my favourite routes to Lake Vyrnwy and back, in nice sunshine and with a wind that wasn't too strong on the outward leg but gave a good boost on the way home. Really enjoyed that one.

The ride write up is here for those who are interested: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-5708316


----------



## Broadside (14 Aug 2019)

I’ve been away for the start of Aug so haven’t done my 100 miler yet this month. It’s a busy family calendar for the rest of Aug so it is looking tight for me to get the ride in :-( at this rate it may well have to wait until the last day of the month!


----------



## Soltydog (15 Aug 2019)

Got mine done today  Doing 81 miles yesterday wasn't ideal preparation but it all worked out in the end 
16 miles ride into Hull station this morning, 2 hr train ride to Ilkley, then a ride home from Ilkley to home, via Harrogate, Boroughbridge, York, 108 miles, home for about 20 mins & then out with Mrs SD for a local club ride, another 26 miles. Nice 150 mile day


----------



## Broadside (17 Aug 2019)

Did mine today, very pleased to have done it before the last day of the month. Got the fuelling totally wrong, out in to a headwind for the first 50 miles and rinsed myself out of energy, not eating until 40 miles in. I paid for that big time around 70 miles and spent about 90 minutes sorting it out, a bacon bap, double espressos fixed most of it!. Eventually got back to an even keel at 85 miles and finished feeling tired but pretty good. This was a solo ride for me which are always a bit harder than doing it with someone else, but managed to get round ok in the end.


----------



## Soltydog (17 Aug 2019)

Broadside said:


> Got the fuelling totally wrong,
> 
> This was a solo ride for me which are always a bit harder than doing it with someone else,



I got mine a little wrong the other day too, was rather hungry after only 30 miles & couldn't understand at first, but I'd forgotten about my 16 mile ride to the station earlier, so I'd actually done closer to 50 miles 

Sometimes I prefer my 100 mile rides to be solo, as you can set an your own/easier pace & do your own thing, but then I think I prefer solo riding to group riding in general


----------



## 13 rider (1 Sep 2019)

1st of the month and it's done . A 125 miler Leicester to Newark and return again in the company of @Supersuperleeds . My first 200 km of the year


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Sep 2019)

13 rider said:


> 1st of the month and it's done . A 125 miler Leicester to Newark and return again in the company of @Supersuperleeds . My first 200 km of the year


Wot he said but I did 126 miles


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Sep 2019)

Actually, just uploaded the ride it wasw 127.02 miles


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Sep 2019)

September done. Solidarity visit to Velolife near Twyford, which the council is trying to put out of business by means of bizarre injunctions. Lovely cake.

Then on to St Albans by a route running across the rivers draining from the Chilterns. One that I am never doing again: Steep drop into small town. Grind painfully up steep climb out of town. Short flat bit, steep drop into small town. And repeat ... and repeat.

#savevelolife


----------



## 13 rider (1 Sep 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> September done. Solidarity visit to Velolife near Twyford, which the council is trying to put out of business by means of bizarre injunctions. Lovely cake.
> 
> Then on to St Alban's by a route running across the rivers draining from the Chilterns. One that I am never doing again: Steep drop into small town. Grind painfully up steep climb out of town. Short flat bit, steep drop into small town. And repeat ... and repeat.
> 
> #savevelolife


Good job for velolife you went solo and not as a group


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Sep 2019)

13 rider said:


> Good job for velolife you went solo and not as a group


I took great care not to meet any other cyclists. I kept my head down and didn't make eye contact.

I did pat a little dog that licked my leg, but I think I got away with it


----------



## StuAff (1 Sep 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I took great care not to meet any other cyclists. I kept my head down and didn't make eye contact.
> 
> I did pat a little dog that licked my leg, but I think I got away with it


I will be paying them a return visit at some point....


----------



## Broadside (1 Sep 2019)

13 rider said:


> 1st of the month and it's done . A 125 miler Leicester to Newark and return again in the company of @Supersuperleeds . My first 200 km of the year



Well done, I knew someone would land theirs on the 1st of the month!

I’m targeting next Sunday as the forecast looks pretty good.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Sep 2019)

Septembers qualifying ride in the bag with a nice ride down to Brighton for fish and chips on the beach.
118 for the day. Imperial Century#19 for the year #269 overall and Imperial Century Month #106 in a row.
A future few Eddington numbers also in the bag. Just need 1 more 114+ mile ride to get that number.
Absolutely perfect cycling weather. Nice and warm with little to no wind. Lovely.
3 more to go for a 9th star.







Atop of Ditchling Beacon





Brighton Beach


----------



## rb58 (2 Sep 2019)

Done. Due to various mishaps, I ended up riding from Croydon to Crawley twice as part of this ride. Most people would suggest visiting those places but once a year, not twice in a single day.


----------



## Aravis (3 Sep 2019)

I did September today, an elongated loop to Newport and back, circling the Severn Estuary and the Gwent levels. There's a clue in the latter name; this was close to being unethically flat, in parts anyway. Regrettably, the Newport Transporter Bridge doesn't operate on Tuesdays, so I wasn't able to include that. Nicely judged at 125.23 miles, so another entry in the RRtY campaign, subject to validation as ever.

The bike has undergone significant modification since last ridden. Whatever the practicalities may be, I like the look:











Reasoning that I use few of the available positions on a drop bar - almost exclusively tops and elbows unless actually braking or changing gear - I hoped that a butterfly bar would relieve tension in the neck and shoulders. In this respect the experiment was successful, but the downside was increased pressure on the wrists, which I needed to hold quite stiffly most of the time. But I did like the V-brakes and the trigger shifters. I only braked when meaning to change gear once.

Other than that, the main difference was considerably less acknowledgement from the roadies.


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Sep 2019)

I got number 9 for the year completed today. It was a slightly modified version of a westerly loop I have in the memory bank. The head wind was absolutely brutal, except for about 2 miles ( on a bit that is normally the worst bit for high winds, oddly ). I brought a load of extra food with me, to compensate for what I estimated the wind would do, and it still wasn’t enough. Anyway, job jobbed.






The phone Strava record, and the Garmin disagreed on the distance, by about 2 miles, but fortunately the lesser of the 2 still gave over 100 miles. The phone had it at about 102 miles. I also seem to have bested my 10 second power record by a fair margin ( 1911 Watts ) as I was climbing a sod of a hill, on the return, and the head wind went all hurricane force, at the same time. I had to give it absolutely everything I had just to keep moving enough to not be track standing. No wonder it hurt


----------



## Trickedem (8 Sep 2019)

https://www.strava.com/activities/2691903184
A cracking ride out today around Wiltshire. I was at an Army reunion on Saturday, so was a little fragile to start with.
Lovely quiet roads mainly, plus the famous Bristol to Bath cycletrack, which is highly recommended. Plus quite a few killer hills.


----------



## StuAff (8 Sep 2019)

Me too. Intended to go to Velolife, had a route up there & hence to Guildford for train home, but it was not to be. Why? Two reasons- feckin' headwind was hurting the average speed on the way north, and then Basingstoke administered the coup de grace. Terrible cycle paths plus Garmin confused by cycle paths equalled multiple wrong turns and detours with average speed for the trip dropping below 10 mph. The roads around there are all nasty, but a better bet IMHO. By the time I got to Bramley, just about half way, it was gone one- and I'd been on the road before eight. Aargh. If I went on to Velolife, and then Guildford, I'd have been lucky to get home before eight. So, change of plan. I stuck with the route north-east for a few miles, to get over the A33 (which is a nasty road for cycling, and worse leads back to Basingstoke), then turned south. Headwind now tailwind, and very helpful. Ended up walking a couple of climbs on the last stretch (CBA to grind my way up) but average for the second half was still back over 12 mph. Back just before seven, 106.7 miles done. Nine down, three to go....


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Sep 2019)

I meant to do mine yesterday but caught a bug so was feeling too grotty all weekend. That was really annoying as the weather here was practically perfect for a long ride.

Ah well, still time yet.


----------



## Soltydog (12 Sep 2019)

Got mine done today, no pressure this month, as I have plenty of time off, only another 4 days to work till Oct  Finally got round to doing a route I planned almost 2 years ago from a village in Derbyshire, Mappleton, to the village where I live of the same name. I got the train at 6:30 this morning from Hull & arrived in Derby around 9am, about 15 miles to Mappleton & then about 115 miles home. Ended up with 132+ miles on the clock & 5500 ft climbing  Cream crackered now, shower, then early night beckons


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Sep 2019)

Got mine sorted on Saturday with a hilly 105 miles heading to Bewdley and back. A very tough ride this time due to the legs cramping up badly at around 55 miles and having to take it very gingerly from there onwards. With all the stops I ended up being out for 12 hours. Moving average 11.5mph making it my slowest of the year so far.

On the plus side, I hit a top speed of more than 40 mph on one of the descents which is my second quickest ever I believe. The ride write up is here for those who are interested: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-5740191


----------



## Broadside (16 Sep 2019)

Did my September ride yesterday in the Surrey Hills. Took in some of the main climbs that have been suggested by people on here such as @ianrauk and others. I’m glad I did Whitedown Lane first as the top of it really was quite tough! 

Great little village shop in the centre of Peaslake for a snack. Got caught out with cramp at 80 miles but sorted it out with more water and it seemed to pass, I knew it was warm but I think I was losing more fluid than I was putting in. It was a really beautiful day with fantastic clear views from the top of the hills.


----------



## Aravis (16 Sep 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Got mine sorted on Saturday with a hilly 105 miles heading to Bewdley and back. A very tough ride this time due to the legs cramping up badly at around 55 miles and having to take it very gingerly from there onwards. With all the stops I ended up being out for 12 hours. Moving average 11.5mph making it my slowest of the year so far.
> 
> On the plus side, I hit a top speed of more than 40 mph on one of the descents which is my second quickest ever I believe. The ride write up is here for those who are interested: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-5740191


It's nice to read an account that talks of a moving average of 11.5mph. Even if the ride is 10 times hillier than anything I do these days. It makes me think I might still be alive.


----------



## Fiona R (22 Sep 2019)

Another excellent GWR 211km audax yesterday in blazing sunshine and a stiff Easterly means September is in the bag, Plains Trains and no more Automobiles from Warmley on the Bristol/Bath Railway path to Blunsdon/Swindon then Stonehenge then Radstock and back to Warmley. I pushed myself and rode from home so it was my longest ride ever by 15km at 254km although not lumpiest ever it was a not too unethically flat 2440m. The worst bit by far, getting up at 5am and trying to leave by 5.45, ended up leaving at 6am. Then I tried to wing it in Bristol on empty roads (rather than slower known bike routes) and got totally up the spout lost, eventually google mapped myself onto the railway path, and arrived 15 minutes after the start. duh. No time for planned coffee. Luckily I still got my brevet card as organiser dashed off to chase the bunch. downed a banana and off I go into the headwind on my own. At 70+km the latte and sausage sandwich were very welcome at The Whistlestop Cafe. still a few stragglers here so some sign of the around 90 that supposedly started. Rode with a couple of friends for a bit south through Wootton Basett and onto Avebury, which is far nicer than Stonehenge. I carried on making sure to keep eating and drinking as 80+km to next control. 

Really hot and the wind a side/headwind so a lot easier. I was trying to keep my pace up, trying not to lose face. Came across a PO and a handfull of audaxers propping up the bin outside, so I joined them with a cold drink and ate a roll I had packed. Eeking water out on this section. On down to Woodhenge which was new to me, but I failed miserably at photos. then headed east to Stonehenge on the gravel public access track that doesn't require payment. I didn't realise yesterday that the high number of trailers/tents/camper vans of varying age and durability were obviously there for Equinox! Every single group/family cheerily waved and helloed in response to my greeting, they had already had 85 others go past! Past the old relics (stones not hippie vans!) and back onto the main road and a busy section west. this was my first 200km audax 2 years ago and there was a stinker of a westerly that day, this time a tailwind. The rolling lumps were still quite sapping and I was relieved to turn off onto the lanes and the fabulous Ginnys Cafe at Boyton. Highly recommended. The owner is the best, she remembered me from other audax visits when I am always knackered as a long way from home. Fabulous tea and ice cream today, still munching on my almond butter and marmite rolls too. I was at about 75% of official audax now and finally less than 100km to home, 14.30. So hot, I washed my face applied more factor 50, and off I went rolling all the way to Cranmore and then north to Radstock. The hills into Radstock, out of Radstock and into Radford are all known and sapping but thankfully beginning to cool off now. I even overtook a bunch so I'm not going to be Lanterne Rouge as at least 6 behind me. Result. 

A main road downhill blast into Keynsham for a fair few kilometres and the last drag up to Warmley, where I hit the wall last time as I'd not eaten at 20km to go, No rookie food errors today. Back to the arrivée at the Holybush pub at 18.45, there were (majority of) the other 80 I hadn't seen riding! Getting dusky so I filled my bottles and headed back to Bristol on a very scary and slow ride with pedestrians all in dark clothes with dogs and majority of bikes had no lights on. Then I got in a snarl trying to negotiate the station roadworks and walked a lot and finally got home after 20.00 14 hours out, not too bad overall speed at 21.5kmh but speed really wrecked (about 1kmph I reckon) by the to fro shenanigans in Bristol. It wasn't easy but pretty pleased given the bad start and then pushing myself.

I'm still learning so much about longer rides, I had thought about extending this one to 300km earlier this month, but I abandoned that idea to keep for next year when daylight is longer.


----------



## rb58 (5 Oct 2019)

The original plan was to get October's ride done on the first (pensioners can do this) as @ianrauk , @Trickedem and I are off to Spain for a week touring soon and I wanted to nail it before we went. However, man-flu intervened and so I had to delay until today. Took the Thorn Audax bike with its new touring wheels. Quite a bit slower than the Enigma and Cannondale, but the lack of speed is more than made up for by the comfort of the ride. I'm chasing my next Eddington, so I wanted 110 miles today, which meant the old faithful Ashford route. The roads were spookily quiet for a Saturday. I was beginning to wonder whether I was in The Truman Show. But then a black VW Golf brought me to my senses with a close pass. Nobber.

Anyway, October's qualifier in the bag.


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Oct 2019)

That was very testing. The roads were basically muddier than the fields that surrounded them. That said, I only got 2 punctures all day, so that’s not so bad. There was a fair bit of climbing to add a bit of spice. The weather held out all day, and ( despite The Garmin’s best effort to shat itself at every opportunity) I got home before dark. 112 miles and only 2 more to go this year


----------



## Aravis (5 Oct 2019)

Likewise, October is done. I was targeting 143 miles today, that being the next number I'd never previously recorded. It was also a mandatory by GPS 200km DiY Audax; pushing up the mileage puts the pressure on a bit.

I felt lousy for the first 20 miles or so, which included cresting the Cotswold ridge, and was composing all sorts of melancholy ride names for the Strava activity. On longish rides I find it almost impossible to avoid visualizing a set of scales, looking forward to that happy moment when they tip in my favour. That took a while today, but in the end it turned into quite a good day; painfully slow but I felt much stronger towards the end. So maybe my "retirement" isn't as close as I'd been thinking.

Not quite what you want to see on a mandatory route:






Time for walkies. Only about 4 inches deep in the middle, and getting my feet wet always eases my Morton's Neuroma. 

All objectives met - 143.52 miles.


----------



## StuAff (5 Oct 2019)

Me too. Brighton and back. A hard day- westerly wind, took five hours to get there. Initially the speed picked up nicely on the return, but it turned into a real slog. Oh well, done and dusted...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Oct 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> View attachment 487892
> 
> 
> That was very testing. The roads were basically muddier than the fields that surrounded them. That said, I only got 2 punctures all day, so that’s not so bad. There was a fair bit of climbing to add a bit of spice. The weather held out all day, and ( despite The Garmin’s best effort to shat itself at every opportunity) I got home before dark. 112 miles and only 2 more to go this year



Don't you ride Tannus tyres?


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Oct 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Don't you ride Tannus tyres?


On one set of wheels, yes. I’ve still got them, but these wheels have standard tyres. They are pretty good ( Hutchinson equinox) and when they do puncture ( which takes a lot ) they are an absolute doddle to get on and off. I usually only go back to the Tannus tyres, when the ride is mostly in the dark and / or cold.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Oct 2019)

October done 128 miles to Lincoln via New York.  Last 23 miles were tough. Nice and flat but a head wind


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Oct 2019)

I also got the October qualifier done yesterday. I opted for an easier route than last month and the legs were fine this time. Fate decided to throw other obstacles at me though including rain, thick mud, scary drivers and flooding, the last of which which meant having to change my route with about 20 miles to go.

Managed it though and finished up with 102.42 miles at 13.4 mph moving average. The Raleigh needs a really good clean now.

Just about to go and do the ride write up.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Oct 2019)

Write up is here for those interested: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-5764756


----------



## 13 rider (20 Oct 2019)

October's done today I think that's the latest I've left it in a month . A tough ride over the constant rolling terrain of the Leicestershire/Northampton/Rutland border area ,102 miles with 6356ft of upness without any particular big hills . Was thankfully of @Supersuperleeds company .We missed the cafe at 70 miles . So we presssed on as we hit a tough up and down stretch I certainly felt those hills


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Oct 2019)

13 rider said:


> October's done today I think that's the latest I've left it in a month . A tough ride over the constant rolling terrain of the Leicestershire/Northampton/Rutland border area ,102 miles with 6356ft of upness without any particular big hills . Was thankfully of @Supersuperleeds company .We missed the cafe at 70 miles . So we presssed on as we hit a tough up and down stretch I certainly felt those hills


Toughest ride I’ve done for a while, still was a good route, but I’m volunteering to plan November’s


----------



## Trickedem (20 Oct 2019)

I've been on tour with @ianrauk and @rb58 in Andalucia travelling from Malaga to Seville over 6 days. We were riding 50-60 miles a day and some of the hills had been brutal. Our longest day from Montejaque near Ronda to Jerez was planned to be a 75 mile trip, so we came up with a plan to stick an extra 25 miles in to give us the century. 
However we hadn't really considered how tough some of the rides were going to prove to be and there was definite worry that this could be a difficult ride and we might have to come up with another plan.

Overnight we were staying in the beautiful mountain village of Montejaque and we had another tasty and filling Tapas meal in the restaurant attached to the hotel. Unfortunately the owner and most of the staff were away on holiday, so no breakfast was available. However we took this as an opportunity to get an early start whilst it was still dark.





The mountain to our left was catching the first rays of the sun as we climbed up through rocky gorges and cork woods to the beautiful village of Grazalema at about 16 miles. We had a great cheese and ham bocadillo and Café con leche for breakfast and then continued one of the most beautiful climbs I have ever done. It was very steep in places and was eerily quiet as we rose to an altitude of 3,600 feet at the Puerto del Boyar. The view that greeted us was spectacular as was the thought of a 12 mile descent.






Although we had a few more hills to ascend it was mainly downhill all the way to Jerez and we made really good progress arriving at our hotel in Jerez just after 4pm. In the end @rb58 decided not to join us for the next 25 miles as he had already done his October Century.

Fortunately it was pan flat all the way to Cadiz and we picked up the pace to make sure we could catch the 6:40 train back to Jerez. There is a new bridge over to Cadiz which is higher than the Dartford Crossing Bridge and we crossed using the service road. Although I am not sure if we were allowed to cross, it was a spectacular end to our October Century.





I'm also glad to report that we made it to the train with a minute or so to spare!
https://www.strava.com/activities/2796178780


----------



## rb58 (20 Oct 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> October done 128 miles to Lincoln via New York.  Last 23 miles were tough. Nice and flat but a head wind
> 
> View attachment 488761


We’ve been through New York a few times on our Doncaster to London jaunt. One year, I remember someone had knicked the sign. LOL


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Oct 2019)

I was just checking out my planned route for this weekend on RideWithGPS and I'm feeling a bit insulted.






I mean, I know I'm slow, but I think even I should be able to get round in less than 292 billion* years. That's an overall speed of 1mm every 1,805 years. 

*Using 1 billion = 10^9


----------



## Soltydog (23 Oct 2019)

It dawned on me yesterday that we were well into October & I'd not done my century, with 9 days remaining & I'm back at work tomorrow for 7 days, I had 2 options, today or leave it till last day of the month  Luckily I was given a day pass (well till 4pm) today so set off at 9:20am, but knew i had to get a shift on. No particular route planned, but grabbed a few VV squares & skirted the edge of the Wolds & headed towards home to clock up the miles on local roads, arrived home early around 3:40pm after covering 101 miles 
I'm off work the 1st week of November, so should get next month done earlier


----------



## Aravis (24 Oct 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was just checking out my planned route for this weekend on RideWithGPS and I'm feeling a bit insulted.
> 
> View attachment 490190
> 
> ...


This sounds like something from _Star Trek_. Some coffee?

Whatever RwGPS says I'm sure a week will be enough. Good luck!


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Oct 2019)

October done. Some strong headwinds to start off as I headed SW out of SE London towards Gatwick, but when I turned this became a tail/cross that helped me in the direction of Sevenoaks. Then the rain came down when I turned North for the last third of the ride. Took less than 292 billion years. 

Had to miss the rugby but with a streak of 46 monthly centuries to defend it had to be done.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Nov 2019)

November done in the company of @13 rider

First 40 miles in cracking weather, then 20 miles of wet to the cafe and then another very wet 20 miles before it finally stopped. Roads obviously very very wet and dirty. I got home very wet and dirty, had to wash my hair three times.

Now showered and can relax in front of the telly


----------



## 13 rider (2 Nov 2019)

As above November's done it was a tad wet . But after leaving it late last month it's nice to have it in the bag . A bare minimum of 100.16 miles that was enough today


----------



## Soltydog (2 Nov 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> had to wash my hair three times.



The joys of getting older, I'll never have to do that  I'm lucky if I wash mine 3 times a week


----------



## rb58 (3 Nov 2019)

November's in the bag. Half a dozen or so of us mixed it with the veteran cars on the annual London to Brighton run. I've done this a few times now and it never fails to be one of the highlights of the year. All the drivers and their passengers are really friendly, the crowds cheers everyone (including us - although it helps to have someone on a bent riding with you), and there's loads of other interesting machinery on the roads, or parked up alongside the route. We were even served home made scones with all the trimmings by a random lady as we re-grouped by a roundabout. 

Here's a picture of @ianrauk on his latest bike - although he never stopped moaning about it having red spokes instead of blue ones.





Seriously, stick it in your diaries for 2020. It's a cracking day.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Nov 2019)

As above. November's qualifying ride on the bag with a fantastic vintage vehicle run. 





So 1 more month to go for a 9th gold star.


----------



## Aravis (5 Nov 2019)

Yesterday was as close as you can get to a perfect early winter's day. The wind was accurately forecast to start in the south west and turn to the north east in the middle of the day. At times it struggled to shift the flags, but it was there!

With that sort of forecast I'd always do something along the Evesham/Stratford-upon-Avon axis. On the way back, instead of approaching Worcester from the north via Holt Fleet as I've often done I rounded it to the south, and found a curvy little road between the villages of Bredicot and Crowle, twisting its way up the hillside as though it were in the mountains.

Also the first fieldfares of the winter, and some unconvincing pictures for this month's photographic competition. And I should now be just one month away from an Audax RRtY - never again.


----------



## Soltydog (6 Nov 2019)

Got mine done today. Not a bad day at all, a touch on the cold side, but just a gentle breeze all day. Plotted a route to bag a few VV tiles & get the mileage in & worked out reasonably well, apart from one village 20 miles in, the road was just a sea of mud . In hindsight I may have been better to walk the 1/2 mile on the verge, rather than getting the bike blathered up. The drivetrain didn't sound too good for a while & I did consider sacrificing my buff to clean the chain & cassette up, but it settled down a bit after a few miles. Bike needs a damn good clean now


----------



## StuAff (6 Nov 2019)

Also done mine today. I'm on leave this week, and forecast for today looked about the best for a ride. A couple of showers during the day, and more prolonged rain on the last stretch, but otherwise it was as good as it gets for November, really mild. Started off thinking of that old trope, Brighton and back, but decided to do something a bit different. Turned back west from Littlehampton, down to Bognor then back to Chichester, west as far as Emsworth, then north west to Horndean and Hambledon before looping west back to Pompey. Down to Southsea seafront before usual Jackson Pollock GPS doodling to get the mileage into three figures.


----------



## Trickedem (11 Nov 2019)

Got the November ride in yesterday.
Almost perfect conditions for a November. Although the temperatures didn't get much above 7 degrees, the sun came out and it was very pleasant. 
I did quite a bit of my Medway Marvellous 200km Audax route, stopping in Forest Row for breakfast. I then went to Bedgebury National Pinetum to admire the autumn scenery. 
Only downside was going on the A21 which resulting in some beeping and feffing and jeffing from me. Its a very dangerous road, that I will never go on again.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Nov 2019)

I got November’s done today. I gave myself a stress fracture of the Tibia ( just under the patella) a fortnight ago, and I have been doing very little on the bike since. The Physio said to leave it for 6 weeks. So today ( 2 weeks after the injury ) I got on the bike and did my 100 miler. It feels okay as we speak, but it was a work up, because I had to knock the power down by nearly 100 Watts, and it was dark on the return trip. Oh well, it’s done now.


----------



## rb58 (16 Nov 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> I had to knock the power down by nearly 100 Watts


You're lucky you have 100 watts to knock down by. That's probably all I can muster these days.
Chapeau on the ride!


----------



## StuAff (16 Nov 2019)

Power output probably in single figures here....


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Nov 2019)

For my Nov century I rode around the entire coast of Great Britain.





I must note that I didn't design that route. A friend of mine did - it's a work of art. OK it's a sadistic, hilly, up-and-down twiddly little wet leaf strewn back roads and crappy dual carriageway cyclepaths work of art, but a work of art nonetheless.

Rainy to start and the roads were wet and leafy but that aside, absolutely perfect cycling conditions. Cool, and not a breath of wind.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Nov 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> For my Nov century I rode around the entire coast of Great Britain.
> View attachment 493230
> 
> I must note that I didn't design that route. A friend of mine did - it's a work of art. OK it's a sadistic, hilly, up-and-down twiddly little wet leaf strewn back road work of art, but a work of art nonetheless.
> ...



Can you ask your friend if they can do one going through Leicester and flat?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Nov 2019)

I got mine done yesterday by heading to Lake Vyrnwy and back again. It was a great day weather-wise with sunshine and a light wind but I struggled a bit as I haven't been getting in enough regular miles just lately.

103.17 miles at 11.8 mph average. Glad to have got it in the bag. Write up here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-5797755

Edit to add: I've just updated my post in the Challenge thread and notice that the recorded mileage is exactly the same to the hundreth of a mile as when I did the same variation of the route in March. I'm quite impressed at the speedo recording it with that consistency.


----------



## Soltydog (1 Dec 2019)

The last one of the year done & out of the way nice & early  Temp overnight was forecast to get no lower than 3degrees locally and set to rise through the day as high as 7 degrees, so thought I'd be ok, 5 miles in I met the local running club coming the other way, who warned me about black ice ahead, so took it steady & sure enough there was a fair bit of the slippy stuff  Thought about turning back & heading home, but had no other plans for the day & I'd only end up ironing or something  so carried on. Tried to stick to main roads, ended up turning round on a couple of the quieter roads due to ice, even at midday one road was bad, so got close to home & clocked the miles up on local roads that I knew would have had the sun on them for a few hours


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2019)

Well done @Soltydog . Glad you made it round safely a bit iffy out there today


----------



## Soltydog (1 Dec 2019)

13 rider said:


> Well done @Soltydog . Glad you made it round safely a bit iffy out there today


Cheers mate, when I got to first icy bit I was slighly worried & wondered how long I'd be off the bike for if I came off & injured myself  but all was well in the end


----------



## StuAff (1 Dec 2019)

Did mine too, so second to finish, a mere 25 days earlier than last year. First of the month, no nights out/AOB this weekend, weather forecast as good as it's probably going to get from here on in, so it would have been rude not to. Decided to stay close(ish) to home in case of any problems, especially as all train options were bus-shaped (!) so did the old commute route (and yes, I have cycled it, there and back) as far as Botley, then north to Owselbury, back down to Portsdown Hill, east to Barnham, back west, then a loop down to Southsea and back for the last few miles. Wind definitely added a chill but not too unhelpful heading into it. No ice down here, thankfully...


----------



## StuAff (1 Dec 2019)

Soltydog said:


> The last one of the year done & out of the way nice & early  Temp overnight was forecast to get no lower than 3degrees locally and set to rise through the day as high as 7 degrees, so thought I'd be ok, 5 miles in I met the local running club coming the other way, who warned me about black ice ahead, so took it steady & sure enough there was a fair bit of the slippy stuff  Thought about turning back & heading home, but had no other plans for the day & I'd only end up ironing or something  so carried on. Tried to stick to main roads, ended up turning round on a couple of the quieter roads due to ice, even at midday one road was bad, so got close to home & clocked the miles up on local roads that I knew would have had the sun on them for a few hours


Fine job mate! Titanium discs make ideal winter bikes, don't they!


----------



## Soltydog (1 Dec 2019)

StuAff said:


> Fine job mate! Titanium discs make ideal winter bikes, don't they!


Yes they do  it was all prepped & ready to go last night, but had a flat rear when I went for it this morning  The tyres & a pig to change & didn't have time, so had to take the Van Nic, no real hardship  apart from rim brakes & no mudguards


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2019)

Soltydog said:


> The last one of the year done & out of the way nice & early  Temp overnight was forecast to get no lower than 3degrees locally and set to rise through the day as high as 7 degrees, so thought I'd be ok, 5 miles in I met the local running club coming the other way, who warned me about black ice ahead, so took it steady & sure enough there was a fair bit of the slippy stuff  Thought about turning back & heading home, but had no other plans for the day & I'd only end up ironing or something  so carried on. Tried to stick to main roads, ended up turning round on a couple of the quieter roads due to ice, even at midday one road was bad, so got close to home & clocked the miles up on local roads that I knew would have had the sun on them for a few hours




Good stuff...well done.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2019)

StuAff said:


> Did mine too, so second to finish, a mere 25 days earlier than last year. First of the month, no nights out/AOB this weekend, weather forecast as good as it's probably going to get from here on in, so it would have been rude not to. Decided to stay close(ish) to home in case of any problems, especially as all train options were bus-shaped (!) so did the old commute route (and yes, I have cycled it, there and back) as far as Botley, then north to Owselbury, back down to Portsdown Hill, east to Barnham, back west, then a loop down to Southsea and back for the last few miles. Wind definitely added a chill but not too unhelpful heading into it. No ice down here, thankfully...




Well done Stu... another year and another gold star.


----------



## Fiona R (2 Dec 2019)

Soltydog said:


> The last one of the year done & out of the way nice & early  Temp overnight was forecast to get no lower than 3degrees locally and set to rise through the day as high as 7 degrees, so thought I'd be ok, 5 miles in I met the local running club coming the other way, who warned me about black ice ahead, so took it steady & sure enough there was a fair bit of the slippy stuff  Thought about turning back & heading home, but had no other plans for the day & I'd only end up ironing or something  so carried on. Tried to stick to main roads, ended up turning round on a couple of the quieter roads due to ice, even at midday one road was bad, so got close to home & clocked the miles up on local roads that I knew would have had the sun on them for a few hours


Thank goodness, ironing is bad for your health and dangerous. Well done on avoiding.


StuAff said:


> Did mine too, so second to finish, a mere 25 days earlier than last year. First of the month, no nights out/AOB this weekend, weather forecast as good as it's probably going to get from here on in, so it would have been rude not to. Decided to stay close(ish) to home in case of any problems, especially as all train options were bus-shaped (!) so did the old commute route (and yes, I have cycled it, there and back) as far as Botley, then north to Owselbury, back down to Portsdown Hill, east to Barnham, back west, then a loop down to Southsea and back for the last few miles. Wind definitely added a chill but not too unhelpful heading into it. No ice down here, thankfully...


What a lot of Imperial stars, very impressive!


----------



## StuAff (2 Dec 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Thank goodness, ironing is bad for your health and dangerous. Well done on avoiding.
> 
> What a lot of Imperial stars, very impressive!


Fewer than some....I'm going to try and keep going until December 2021, that'll be ten.


----------



## Aravis (3 Dec 2019)

I trundled my way round December's qualifying ride today, earning a fourth star.

The ride also completed an Audax RRtY (subject to validation) and fulfilled a long-standing ambition to ride 365 centuries in my lifetime, so a pretty significant day!

Pretty damned tired. I'll probably wake up around 3 and put something, hopefully coherent, in _Your ride today..._


----------



## 13 rider (3 Dec 2019)

Well done @Aravis . 365 centuries


----------



## Fiona R (3 Dec 2019)

Aravis said:


> I trundled my way round December's qualifying ride today, earning a fourth star.
> 
> The ride also completed an Audax RRtY (subject to validation) and fulfilled a long-standing ambition to ride 365 centuries in my lifetime, so a pretty significant day!
> 
> Pretty damned tired. I'll probably wake up around 3 and put something, hopefully coherent, in _Your ride today..._


Absolutely nailed it. Very well done. Impressive. That's the RRtY

But 365 centuries.  Outstanding. I hope you're stoked and out celebrating 🕺

Or having a nice hot shower, something to eat and a nice contented sleep.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Dec 2019)

Aravis said:


> I trundled my way round December's qualifying ride today, earning a fourth star.
> 
> The ride also completed an Audax RRtY (subject to validation) and fulfilled a long-standing ambition to ride 365 centuries in my lifetime, so a pretty significant day!
> 
> Pretty damned tired. I'll probably wake up around 3 and put something, hopefully coherent, in _Your ride today..._


Congrats chap. Great achievement. A well earned gold star right there.


----------



## Broadside (3 Dec 2019)

Just realised I didn’t update the main thread after my November ride, I’ve just done it now 

planning to do my Dec ride this Sat fingers crossed. My overall mileage is down a bit due to recent illness and crap weather so I’m expecting my last century ride of the year to be a bit of a tough one.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Dec 2019)

Well done @Aravis. 365 centuries -  

I got my December century in yesterday with what I thought would be an easy ride round a variation of my mid & north Shropshire route. It started off fairly well but I had cramp problems yet again then found late in the ride that I'd misjudged the mileage when I'd decided to take a detour earlier on, so that meant adding miles when tired at the end. Hard work and slow again but I've completed another year.

Will get the write up done shortly.

Edit: ride report now here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-5811553


----------



## Fiona R (4 Dec 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Well done @Aravis. 365 centuries -
> 
> I got my December century in yesterday with what I thought would be an easy ride round a varitation of my mid & north Shropshire route. It started off fairly well but I had cramp problems yet again then found late in the ride that I'd misjudged the mileage when I'd decided to take a detour earlier on, so that meant adding miles when tired at the end. Hard work and slow again but I've completed another year.
> 
> Will get the write up done shortly.


Brilliant Phil, so much harder with adversity but you didn't give up.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Well done @Aravis. 365 centuries -
> 
> I got my December century in yesterday with what I thought would be an easy ride round a varitation of my mid & north Shropshire route. It started off fairly well but I had cramp problems yet again then found late in the ride that I'd misjudged the mileage when I'd decided to take a detour earlier on, so that meant adding miles when tired at the end. Hard work and slow again but I've completed another year.
> 
> Will get the write up done shortly.




Well done Phil. Another well earned gold star.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2019)

All well and good, myself and @rb58 will be out on sunday Gold Star bagging too.


----------



## gavgav (4 Dec 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Well done @Aravis. 365 centuries -
> 
> I got my December century in yesterday with what I thought would be an easy ride round a variation of my mid & north Shropshire route. It started off fairly well but I had cramp problems yet again then found late in the ride that I'd misjudged the mileage when I'd decided to take a detour earlier on, so that meant adding miles when tired at the end. Hard work and slow again but I've completed another year.
> 
> ...


Well done, another great achievement for the year


----------



## Aravis (5 Dec 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Absolutely nailed it. Very well done. Impressive. That's the RRtY
> 
> But 365 centuries.  Outstanding. I hope you're stoked and out celebrating 🕺
> 
> Or having a nice hot shower, something to eat and a nice contented sleep.


Thanks @Cranky Knee Girl. My usual post ride routine is to wash hands and face (and knees if wearing shorts), eat, sleep, followed by a wonderful long soak in the morning.

Needless to say I followed this to the letter!

Good luck on Saturday. It looks as though the weather should be reasonably kind, perhaps a headwind picking up in the later stages. I'm sure you'll brush it aside! By signing up for a calendar Audax in December you're already infinitely braver than I'll ever be.


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Dec 2019)

I got the last ton of the year completed today. We’re nearly at the shortest day of the year, so I thought I’d better get it done, before the light really lets me down. It was a similar route to last month’s, with a couple of 2 mile diversions due to roadworks and serious accidents. It wasn’t too cold, the sun shone for most of it, but there was a hell of a headwind on the outward leg, fortunately that was a tailwind on the return. My power meters were playing silly buggers again, and they were reading half power, they probably need another hard reset ( take batteries out, put batteries back again ). It’s nice to get another year done though. On to 2020 now then.


----------



## Trickedem (7 Dec 2019)

StuAff said:


> Did mine too, so second to finish, a mere 25 days earlier than last year. First of the month, no nights out/AOB this weekend, weather forecast as good as it's probably going to get from here on in, so it would have been rude not to. Decided to stay close(ish) to home in case of any problems, especially as all train options were bus-shaped (!) so did the old commute route (and yes, I have cycled it, there and back) as far as Botley, then north to Owselbury, back down to Portsdown Hill, east to Barnham, back west, then a loop down to Southsea and back for the last few miles. Wind definitely added a chill but not too unhelpful heading into it. No ice down here, thankfully...


Well done Stu!


----------



## Trickedem (7 Dec 2019)

Got mine done today. Very lucky with the weather as it was reasonably warm and not too windy. I've just spent 20 minutes trying to work our how to add my ninth star!


----------



## Trickedem (7 Dec 2019)

Aravis said:


> I trundled my way round December's qualifying ride today, earning a fourth star.
> 
> The ride also completed an Audax RRtY (subject to validation) and fulfilled a long-standing ambition to ride 365 centuries in my lifetime, so a pretty significant day!
> 
> Pretty damned tired. I'll probably wake up around 3 and put something, hopefully coherent, in _Your ride today..._


365 centuries. Fantastic effort.


----------



## Soltydog (8 Dec 2019)

Trickedem said:


> I've just spent 20 minutes trying to work our how to add my ninth star!


Glad it wasn't just me then


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Dec 2019)

Done in the company of @13 rider

I hit 100 miles about two minutes before he did 

last 9 miles into a brutal headwind


----------



## Fiona R (8 Dec 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Done in the company of @13 rider
> 
> I hit 100 miles about two minutes before he did
> 
> last 9 miles into a brutal headwind


Only 9 miles into the not forecast headwind, you were lucky! 

Very well done both of you.


----------



## Fiona R (8 Dec 2019)

I'm home too. Lucky to get the new calendar GWR Airmail 200km audax on the good (for December) day this weekend, ie Saturday! Great company, stupid early start to ride to the start north of Bristol by 7am. Great to ride with old and new audax friends and put names to online acquaintances. Fast route, minimal winds in the morning, turned around near Witney to come back into a 100km not really forecast headwind that dies slightly at dusk and then picked up again. Utter nightmare coping with car lights/traffic in the last hour but a great day out. Touch drizzle at the end but didn't get wet. Couldn't cope with any more blinding lights so was pathetic and rang the broom wagon for a lift home from the arrivée. Pleased surprised and relieved to have made it through RRtY, I didn't think I'd be able to with the night riding issues in winter.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Dec 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I'm home too. Lucky to get the new calendar GWR Airmail 200km audax on the good (for December) day this weekend, ie Saturday! Great company, stupid early start to ride to the start north of Bristol by 7am. Great to ride with old and new audax friends and put names to online acquaintances. Fast route, minimal winds in the morning, turned around near Witney to come back into a 100km not really forecast headwind that dies slightly at dusk and then picked up again. Utter nightmare coping with car lights/traffic in the last hour but a great day out. Touch drizzle at the end but didn't get wet. Couldn't cope with any more blinding lights so was pathetic and rang the broom wagon for a lift home from the arrivée. Pleased surprised and relieved to have made it through RRtY, I didn't think I'd be able to with the night riding issues in winter.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Dec 2019)

Yes as reported I'm done . Clever use of the wind by riding Leicester to Lincoln making a tailwind for 80 plus miles . The last nine in to the teeth of the wind when youve a 🚂 train to catch was hard work made it with 5 mins to spare


----------



## Broadside (8 Dec 2019)

I finished the challenge yesterday, my first year! I thought I bonked at 65 miles, the last 30 miles were beyond hard. When I got home it became clear it was food poisoning and I have been laid up since. I can’t understand how I managed to keep going but at least it’s done, and well before the end of the month for once!!


----------



## rb58 (8 Dec 2019)

The highlights: Year 9 completed.
The lowlights: No turkeys - they've gone to turkey heaven already - or the fridge. And a very tough headwind for the last 50 miles.
All in company of the legend that is @ianrauk


----------



## rb58 (8 Dec 2019)

Right. Own up you lot. Who knows how to add a new star to your signature? For the life of me I can't remember how i did it last year.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Dec 2019)

rb58 said:


> Right. Own up you lot. Who knows how to add a new star to your signature? For the life of me I can't remember how i did it last year.


I just highlighted one and copy and pasted it.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Dec 2019)

@rb58 if your struggling check out signature issue thread in site support section ,tag @Pat "5mph" and she will update your signature ,I struggling on my android tablet


----------



## rb58 (8 Dec 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I just highlighted one and copy and pasted it.


Tried that on my Mac. It wasn’t having any of it. Will try on iPhone I think


----------



## rb58 (8 Dec 2019)

rb58 said:


> Tried that on my Mac. It wasn’t having any of it. Will try on iPhone I think


Update. Did it. Instead of just copy and pasting the star (which didn’t work), I copy and pasted the last star and the word next to it. After pasting, I deleted the extra word. Et voila! Of course, I will have forgotten that by this time next year!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Dec 2019)

rb58 said:


> Update. Did it. Instead of just copy and pasting the star (which didn’t work), I copy and pasted the last star and the word next to it. After pasting, I deleted the extra word. Et voila! Of course, I will have forgotten that by this time next year!



You just now need to edit the years


----------



## rb58 (8 Dec 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You just now need to edit the years


Doh!


----------



## Soltydog (8 Dec 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I just highlighted one and copy and pasted it.


I tried that, but it wasn't that simple for me. Had to copy it & then insert it as a picture, but no doubt if I complete it again next year I'll have forgotten how to do it again


----------



## ianrauk (8 Dec 2019)

All done and dusted for 2019. To Tiptree for brekkie with @rb58
A tough old days riding. A fantastic tailwind for the outward journey didn't help my legs who decided they didn't want to play today. However, a gut busting huge brekkie from the most excellent Exchange Cafe in Tiptree helped fuel the fire for the return. A return with brutal headwinds and for short while freezing cold rain.

So, 2019's challenge done and dusted. Thank to @rb58, @Trickedem @mark st1 and a good few others who i rode with and who helped me complete the challenge for the 9th year in a row or 108 months even.

Roll on 2020's challenge. It's only a few weeks away. And we're ready to roll again.


----------



## Fiona R (8 Dec 2019)

ianrauk said:


> All done and dusted for 2019. To Tiptree for brekkie with @rb58
> A tough old days riding. A fantastic tailwind for the outward journey didn't help my legs who decided they didn't want to play today. However, a gut busting huge brekkie from the most excellent Exchange Cafe in Tiptree helped fuel the fire for the return. A return with brutal headwinds and for short while freezing cold rain.
> 
> So, 2019's challenge done and dusted. Thank to @rb58, @Trickedem @mark st1 and a good few others who i rode with and who helped me complete the challenge for the 9th year in a row or 108 months even.
> ...


A breakfast of Imperial champions! Congratulations.What an achievement.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Dec 2019)

2019 done. A flattish (apart from the lumps at each end) ride out to the Gatwick area, then over to Tonbridge, looped around a bit and over the ridge to Sevenoaks.

Apart from one intense, cold and mercifully brief downpour it was a nice day for riding.


----------



## robjh (16 Dec 2019)

Just completed my first year (2019) today. I know that's only 1/9 of @ianrauk , @rb58 and @Trickedem 's achievements, but you've got to start somewhere.


----------



## Fiona R (16 Dec 2019)

robjh said:


> Just completed my first year (2019) today. I know that's only 1/9 of @ianrauk , @rb58 and @Trickedem 's achievements, but you've got to start somewhere.


Brilliantly well done.  You should be proud of your achievement, I know I am, my first year too.


----------



## robjh (16 Dec 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Brilliantly well done.  You should be proud of your achievement, I know I am, my first year too.


A big well done to you too then


----------



## ianrauk (16 Dec 2019)

Well done to you both @robjh and @Cranky Knee Girl . Welcome to the club.
2020 is only round the corner. Time to start again.


----------



## robjh (16 Dec 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Well done to you both @robjh and @Cranky Knee Girl . Welcome to the club.
> 2020 is only round the corner. Time to start again.


A mutual acquaintance warned me it could become a lifetime addiction


----------



## Fiona R (16 Dec 2019)

robjh said:


> A mutual acquaintance warned me it could become a lifetime addiction


Funny, I've heard that a fair few times too, mostly in relation to audax/RRtY etc but.....
I would have 48 consecutive metric century months if I hadn't have been slack and left it latish in the month in Feb 2018, crashed and was off bike for a couple of weeks. But I have kept on going.


----------



## robjh (16 Dec 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Funny, I've heard that a fair few times too, mostly in relation to audax/RRtY etc but.....


Oh don't say that, I've started audaxing too this year.


----------



## Fiona R (16 Dec 2019)

robjh said:


> Oh don't say that, I've started audaxing too this year.


You're doomed then....


----------



## ianrauk (30 Dec 2019)

Righto, I think all those that were still in the challenge in December have done their qualifying rides.
So congratulations to everyone. That's 17 finishers that earned a coveted



. 2 up on last year.
4 riders @Cranky Knee Girl , @robjh @Ice2911 and @Broadside getting their first



. Welcome to the club.

2020 is just around the corner so hopefully see you all back in the challenge again.
For myself, @rb58 & @Trickedem , it's a special year as it's our 10th year of the challenge. Most of the qualifying rides done in each others company. Where have the years and the cycling miles gone?

For us three, our challenge starts again on Sunday and I am hoping that some of you will be out bagging qualifying rides too.
I've generated the new 2020 Challenge thread and it will be opened on the 1st of Jan.

See you on the roads good people.
Ian


----------



## Soltydog (30 Dec 2019)

ianrauk said:


> it's a special year as it's our 10th year of the challenge.
> 
> For us three, our challenge starts again on Sunday and I am hoping that some of you will be out bagging qualifying rides too.


10 years of being a nutter  Well done guys  & well done to the newbies to the challenge

I'm sure someone will be out on Wednesday getting an early century in the bag. I won't even manage Sunday, I'm at work till half past midnight Saturday, so Sunday's out but Mon, Tue or Wed? maybe 🤔 Good luck everyone for 2020. Reckon I should be ok for next year & hoping to do my first 200 mile ride & possibly a 300 miler


----------



## StuAff (30 Dec 2019)

Aiming to start on the ninth star on Wednesday…


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2020)

And the madness begins again . January's ride done again the company of @Supersuperleeds . 104 miles for me and of cause a few more for him . A question to ponder when we split I had done 99.3 and @Supersuperleeds had done 99.2 . I had 5 tenths of a mile up hill at 12.5 mph then a quick 2 tenths downhill at 19mph . @Supersuperleeds had basically a flat 8 tenths at around 17mph . Who got to the ton first ? ,Not that were competitive or anything


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2020)

13 rider said:


> And the madness begins again . January's ride done again the company of @Supersuperleeds . 104 miles for me and of cause a few more for him . A question to ponder when we split I had done 99.3 and @Supersuperleeds had done 99.2 . I had 5 tenths of a mile up hill at 12.5 mph then a quick 2 tenths downhill at 19mph . @Supersuperleeds had basically a flat 8 tenths at around 17mph . Who got to the ton first ? ,Not that were competitive or anything


14:01 I hit 100. Finished on 108 miles, I went around the climb at Wigston Lane


----------



## Fiona R (1 Jan 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Righto, I think all those that were still in the challenge in December have done their qualifying rides.
> So congratulations to everyone. That's 17 finishers that earned a coveted
> View attachment 498313
> . 2 up on last year.
> ...


Thank you for collating, organising, cajoling and keeping us on track.

Pretty pleased with 18 century rides in 2019, 15 of which were over 200km. I seem to be contemplating another in a couple of weeks! Up to this year I had only ridden a century a few times, certainly nowhere near monthly. I also thought 1x200km ride a year was my limit. It's a bit of an addiction. Even if I say pretty much after every one "I can't do that again" 

Thank you to everyone for your company on the wild imperial ride


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2020)

14.00.58 for me  ,I honestly didn't look at the time


----------



## StuAff (1 Jan 2020)

StuAff said:


> Aiming to start on the ninth star on Wednesday…


And I did. An anti-clockwise loop. Originally had Brighton in mind, but keeping that old trope for later in the year. East to Barnham, then rather than carrying on to Littlehampton north, via Ford, Arundel, Bury Hill (rather faster than the other way!) to Pulborough. Then back west on the A272, all the way to the junction with the A32, then south to Wickham, up Portsdown Hill, back to Havant, and the usual squiggles for the last few miles on Portsea Island.


----------



## Trickedem (4 Jan 2020)

Tomorrow I am off out for a mini-tour around the M25 with @rb58 and @ianrauk We are doing this over 2 days with a night's stay in the Slough Travelodge. The weather looks reasonably kind for Jan, with little chance of rain and temperatures hovering around 7 degrees. Day 1 will be a century and day 2 might be, depending on route etc.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Jan 2020)

I'm in again. A relatively hilly slog down to the Ashdown Forest then a return to London via some Fridays favourite locations such as Lindfield, Faygate and Lonesome Lane.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2020)

Well that's myself, @rb58 and @Trickedem on the board. 100+ miles for the three of us on our mini 2 day tour around the outside of the M25. Currently in lovely Slough ready to head out to spoons for a beer and a bit of nosh.
Part 2 of the ride tomorrow.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2020)

So myself, @rb58 and @Trickedem continued on day 2 of our mad jaunt around the outside of the M25,
2 days, 2 Imperial centuries in the bag and January's qualifying ride done and dusted.

Route map






On reflection I would have done the trip differently.
If I did the ride again I will do it over a weekend, rather then a Sunday and Monday and also in the warmer months. I don't think the temperatures got above 7° over the 2 days.
Monday's riding through the northern part of the trip was plagued at times with horrendous traffic and far too many close passes to count.
I would have also reversed the route. The north side of the journey was far bumpier then the south with the only hill of note being Ranmore Common. The north was just seemed to be a continual up and down with not much respite. So would have got the tougher day over and done with first.


South Profile





North Profile





But it was a great trip. Especially day 1. We just flew along making it a really enjoyable days riding.
Day 2 the 3 of us each had our own problems to deal with and unfortunately one of us had to retire due suffering from a bad back.

Would I do it again? Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## StuAff (8 Jan 2020)

Two thoughts on that:
Rerun in the summer months…you could have a few more takers....
Also, a smaller version could work quite well for a single day- something along the lines of a (roughly NESW extremities) Enfield-Barking- Mitcham- Hayes, for example


----------



## rb58 (9 Jan 2020)

StuAff said:


> Two thoughts on that:
> Rerun in the summer months…you could have a few more takers....
> Also, a smaller version could work quite well for a single day- something along the lines of a (roughly NESW extremities) Enfield-Barking- Mitcham- Hayes, for example


The lovely thing about the day one route was that it was almost entirely through countryside. Day two was far less so and probably needs a re-think.


----------



## Trickedem (9 Jan 2020)

rb58 said:


> The lovely thing about the day one route was that it was almost entirely through countryside. Day two was far less so and probably needs a re-think.


I would go for an even further out route for the Northern section. We were on the A1000 near Potters Bar for a while and it was horrendous. I would also do anything to avoid the B186 which is a rat run as it runs parallel to the M25

I would also highly recommend using the Tilbury ferry. But it isn't open on Sundays


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2020)

Doing the ride in the summer months would be a complete game changer. Winter riding can turn into a grind at times.


----------



## robjh (10 Jan 2020)

How do you get the stars (yes, I've earnt one now) to display as a footer in the posts, below that dotted line? I added it in the text but it looks different to everyone else's. What's the secret?

_eg. what mine currently looks like_


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jan 2020)

robjh said:


> How do you get the stars (yes, I've earnt one now) to display as a footer in the posts, below that dotted line? I added it in the text but it looks different to everyone else's. What's the secret?
> 
> _eg. what mine currently looks like_
> View attachment 500020



You need to edit your signature, this hopefully gives you a star







click reply to this post and then click the sprocket thing on the task bar above the post and it will show you the code for you to copy


----------



## 13 rider (10 Jan 2020)

robjh said:


> How do you get the stars (yes, I've earnt one now) to display as a footer in the posts, below that dotted line? I added it in the text but it looks different to everyone else's. What's the secret?
> 
> _eg. what mine currently looks like_
> View attachment 500020


Hi Rob if you simply can't copy and paste a star into your signature see this thread
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/signature-issue.255010/page-3#post-5821365


----------



## robjh (10 Jan 2020)

Aha, that explains it. Thanks @Supersuperleeds and @13 rider for the replies. I didn't realise it was in the signature, I thought it was a footer inserted post by post.


----------



## Fiona R (12 Jan 2020)

I'm back in again. copying my report from lunacy challenge, with a repeat of the same Chalke and Cheese audax that I kicked off with last year.

I was hoping it would be easier this year  209 km but 75% cross to headwind and flipping heck it was a gusty wind, the sort that jumps you sideways passing a gate, but a tailwind up Cheddar Gorge for the last 40km in the dark back to Warmley. I rode to the start at Warmley on the Bristol Bath Railway Path, leaving before 6am  adding another 18km so 227km, or 139miles.

Riding the B2B in the dark again coping with blinking rear lights and then emerging from the Two Tunnels to the first hint of light was a relief. Cross headwind down to Wilton with some drizzle and the first control at Boyton at just over 50km but more like 70 for me. Even though I had pre-ordered a panini and coffee I should have gone to the counter before the stamp queue, so wasted a good 20+ minutes. I don't usually arrive at controls at the bulge, so I was a little faster. Got to chat with some fellow audaxers. After Wilton (of carpet fame) we head into the wind and the hills proper start to the second control at Broad Chalke and we're still not half way. I only briefly stopped and continued on my own now for the very long 80 km to Wedmore via Shaftesbury and Wells, mainly cross headwind again. A major questioning of my own sanity at this point. The hills round Bruton were tough but I didn't walk but the countryside very distinctively rolling chalk. I sat on someone's step in Bruton and ate an almond butter/marmite roll and carried on, I missed a turn before Wells so toured the cathedral but nothing too serious, a bit of a diversion required in Wookey for extensive road works but I diverted back too quickly and ended up tramping through them anyway but the workers were very amenable.

Unlike last year I made Wedmore at dusk and the shop was still serving tea and with a pain au choc and the public conveniences still being open, this made for a much better launch into the short ride to Cheddar and up the Gorge. I had seen plenty of faster friends at the last control but again rode the whole of the last section in the dark on my own. I was suspicious my rear tyre was a bit soft and checked it so with a lot of hand pumping (too wuss to try a canister) I got enough pressure in and crossed everything I'd make the last 40km.

Cheddar Gorge in the dark and not too many cars, lovely listening to the owls and other wildlife. No fog or rain so visibility was relatively good, although I have to crawl in the dark, especially down West Harptree and around Chew Valley not wanting to hit any more potholes with my iffy tyre. The penultimate horrible Publow Hill out of Pensford was the only one I walked, but still quite a hike back through Keynsham, Bitton and Warmley with a last little kicker at my 225km mark to the arrivée about an hour earlier than last year and a very welcome pint of cider and salted peanuts and lots of chat. My overall speed did drop under 20km/hr overall though which is a bit disappointing but inevitable in the dark.

Unlike most others I was not game for the ride back to base, and called the broomwagon, I wasn't sure if he was available (playing golf and watching Bristol rugby in one day) until that point but mightily relieved he was given the slow puncture that had lost some more pressure but made it.

Major aches today, but I have found offending small spike of metal on inside of tyre and patched puncture, washed bike/chain properly and I have been allowed special permission to let her dry properly in the house  All ready for next time, must remember to lube it though as my chain squeaked all the way round as it hadn't been cleaned very thoroughly after Festive 500


----------



## rb58 (20 Jan 2020)

Only 11 riders registered a January century so far, and with just weekend left in January here's work to be done.


----------



## Soltydog (20 Jan 2020)

rb58 said:


> Only 11 riders registered a January century so far, and with just weekend left in January here's work to be done.


Man flu & weather have stopped me so far, planning to get out for a little jaunt tomorrow though


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Jan 2020)

I'm in. Got my January qualifier done yesterday with what I would usually call my easy loop round the north of the shire. It's not quite as easy done on ice tyres though. 102.39 miles at a glacial 11.5 mph moving average.

Ride report here:https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-5857931


----------



## Soltydog (21 Jan 2020)

Got mine done today, so I'm in again. Planned a longer ride, but it was icier than expected this morning, so stuck to main roads early doors which cut off a few miles . Grabbed a few more VV tiles, which involved a few dodgy bridleways, one resulting in a visit from the fairy  Scariest part of the day was around 11:30am, started a 16% descent into Thixendale & pretty much the whole road was covered in frost/ice  Hopefully February will be a little warmer 🤔


----------



## Fiona R (21 Jan 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm in. Got my January qualifier done yesterday with what I would usually call my easy loop round the north of the shire. It's not quite as easy done on ice tyres though. 102.39 miles at a glacial 11.5 mph moving average.
> 
> Ride report here:https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-5857931


Think that's pretty audacious. Chapeau!


Soltydog said:


> Got mine done today, so I'm in again. Planned a longer ride, but it was icier than expected this morning, so stuck to main roads early doors which cut off a few miles . Grabbed a few more VV tiles, which involved a few dodgy bridleways, one resulting in a visit from the fairy  Scariest part of the day was around 11:30am, started a 16% descent into Thixendale & pretty much the whole road was covered in frost/ice  Hopefully February will be a little warmer 🤔


Still icy down here, some roads absolutely fine and others unrideable, bad enough doing the 1km to the Post Office, 500m to get off the estate the worse bit. Did you sledge the 16%? Very well done too.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Jan 2020)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> *Think that's pretty audacious. Chapeau!*
> 
> Still icy down here, some roads absolutely fine and others unrideable, bad enough doing the 1km to the Post Office, 500m to get off the estate the worse bit. Did you sledge the 16%? Very well done too.


Thanks.


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 Jan 2020)

I got my first one of the year completed today.
I really twanged my left hand, collar bone and hip, going AOT on a tree root, a couple of weeks back, and the left thumb is still a bit useless, so I got the big old Hybrid out, mainly because it’s got bulletproof tyres on it, and I can’t use the left thumb enough to change a tyre at present. This was a new route I’ve been working on over the last few weeks. After about 20 miles, my left hand had enough and I was pretty much riding one handed. The route ended up being 101.7 miles, thus proving that not only can an imperial ton be ridden on a Hybrid with front suspension, but it can be done on a Hybrid with front suspension, with one hand behind your back. I probably wouldn’t do it like that again out of choice, but it’s nice to have it as an option if needs be.


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 Jan 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Doing the ride in the summer months would be a complete game changer. Winter riding can turn into a grind at times.


That’s very true. It gets dark earlier, it’s probably foggy and / or raining, and it really can turn into a drag. It’s coughs and colds season too, which doesn’t bring anything to the party.


----------



## HLaB (25 Jan 2020)

Got mine in today. I missed the back of my clubmate  and he sped off at 360w on his training session, I gave chase for a bit and the gap closed at first but started to widen again  At which point I remembered everyone else in the club was doing an easier ride so I stopped and towed them round the usual route to the hotel cafe. It was a birthday too so we all indulged in a glass of prossecco in addition to the coffee and cake. Didn't make the same mistake twice and jumped on the back of my fast club mate for the next 14miles where we met the other group again. I towed them back and dropped them off. I then headed out to complete my ton. I'm not sure if I'll complete the challenge this year or other commitments will get in the way but hey ho, my hat is in the ring


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Feb 2020)

February in the bag.

A lovely day. All week the forecasts have been for rain, but each day less and less. As it happened not a drop of rain fell on me. Quite a headwind in the homeward direction, but I got a good tailwind on the long straight flat road through Chart Sutton, so all's fair I suppose.

I've been thinking of upping the ante on my long rides in terms of distance and climb. So I visited three of Kent's finest hills. First Toys Hill, I rode up both sides then had breakfast in the cafe/shop at Ide Hill. Then Hollingbourne Hill, which just gets steeper and steeper, and finally Birling, which is just horrible. I ended up with 2500m (8000') of climb.

Extending the distance didn't go so well. I was so slow with all that climbing that when I got to Swanley, it was dark and I wanted my dinner, so instead of continuing home I rode around randomly to top the ride up to 100 miles, then jumped on a train.


----------



## rb58 (2 Feb 2020)

Erm, well that was a bit windy. But February's is in the bag. I managed to combine it with a recce of the new London to Southend Friday Night Ride route. And very nice it is too. All in the company of young @ianrauk . The scores were even at one puncture a piece.


----------



## StuAff (3 Feb 2020)

February done (I'm on leave this week). A fairly strong easterly wind, so headed west in a Salisbury-ish direction. Got as far as Stockbridge before I got fed up with the headwind, speed picked up a bit for a while before fatigue and still more climbing knocked it back down again. It even stopped raining, eventually…


----------



## Soltydog (4 Feb 2020)

StuAff said:


> February done (I'm on leave this week).


Well done Stu, I'm working tomorrow & then off for 14 & thought I'd have plenty of opportunity, but weather looks like it's heading downhill from the weekend, so hopefully I'll get mine done Thursday or Friday


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Feb 2020)

Best of luck @Soltydog 

I think I lucked out last weekend. Despite the forecasts it was a lovely day with blue skies (if a bit windy)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Feb 2020)

Got my February qualifier done yesterday. I went for roughly a repeat of the route I did last month with a few deviations to avoid it getting boring. I'm glad to have been able to get it in early with the way the forecasts look at the moment.

Ride report here for anyone interested: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-5871595


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2020)

Well done Phil and g'luck Solty


----------



## Aravis (6 Feb 2020)

Certainly the weather does seem set to deteriorate and yesterday (Wednesday) was looking absolutely perfect. I had a permit, but on Tuesday evening was feeling pretty lousy. I'm sure we've all been in this position. What do you do? Yep.

Some months ago, when plotting ideas for rides, a rather elegant mushroom-cloud shape emerged drifting over into Herefordshire, and the ride's been on my to-do list since. With a few tweaks to make it the requisite Audax distance, the ride-day version was this:










I was on a new cassette and chain; I couldn't quite believe how knackered the old stuff was when I looked at it properly. I went for an 11-28 this time (previously 11-30) which isn't particularly brave when my small ring is a 24. It seemed like a good move; the 28 was used twice, which I think equals the number of visits the 30 received in its lifetime.

A much higher climbing average yesterday than on recent rides, but still unethically pancake flat to many here.  Having not ventured deep into Herefordshire for a while I'd forgotten about the "make do and mend" road maintenance philosophy, but the scenery invariably provides ample compensation. And with the total absence of any discernible wind, at times the peace was simply breathtaking.


----------



## Soltydog (6 Feb 2020)

Set off out this morning, despite the heavy frost & icy conditions, can't ride tomorrow or Saturday & weather looks pants from Sunday onwards. Slow going early doors due to conditions, but from around lunchtime it was very pleasant indeed, with minimal wind too  110 miles & probably more 'unethically pancake flat' than @Aravis ride


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Feb 2020)

February done. Not a great day; punctured at 26 miles, rear wheel which last time I got a visit it took me over 30 minutes to get the tyre back on. Took me 15 minutes just to get the tyre off, dug the glass out of the tyre, new tube in and the bloody tyre popped straight back on 

Bust a front spoke at 38 miles, still had another 70 to go and the wheel was very wobbly, decided to take it steady and push on, didn't get out of the saddle for pretty much the rest of the way in order to try and keep the weight on the back of the bike.

Decided to skip the cafe stop which cut out three miles of the route so I could still get the train I had originally planned to do. Was a bit of mistake as at 97 miles I had a dead straight 5 miles into a headwind (Fen roads don't you just love em) which totally drained me, though I was 30 minutes early for my original train 

Sat on the platform and ate a double decker and a Lidl marathon rip off, nearly fell asleep standing up on the train

Two big mugs of tea and a big plate of gammon, chip,s beans and eggs and I now feel fine.

105 miles done and a massive 2,202 feet of climbing (pretty much all done in the first 50 miles!), now that is flat 

https://www.strava.com/activities/3083040487


----------



## StuAff (8 Feb 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> February done. Not a great day; punctured at 26 miles, rear wheel which last time I got a visit it took me over 30 minutes to get the tyre back on. Took me 15 minutes just to get the tyre off, dug the glass out of the tyre, new tube in and the bloody tyre popped straight back on
> 
> Bust a front spoke at 38 miles, still had another 70 to go and the wheel was very wobbly, decided to take it steady and push on, didn't get out of the saddle for pretty much the rest of the way in order to try and keep the weight on the back of the bike.
> 
> ...


2202ft? I can get mine down to less than 1500ft…but most are more like 5-6000ft!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Feb 2020)

StuAff said:


> 2202ft? I can get mine down to less than 1500ft…but most are more like 5-6000ft!



Lincolnshire is great for hill haters. I did a 100 miler to Lincoln last year that was around 1,800 feet


----------



## Trickedem (9 Feb 2020)

Got mine in yesterday. It was raining first thing, so I didn't set off until 9. I did a few new roads and also went on some I hadn't been on for ages. Most notably up the delightful Knatts Valley. The golf course at the top must have closed down a few years ago as the fairways were completely covered in long grass and even the bunkers had grass growing in them. As I turned South near Westerham I passed Clackett Lane services and decided to go in and have a coffee. I got plenty of strange looks from people who probably wondered how I had got there. After that I had a reasonable tail wind all the way to Headcorn, where I stopped in the Deli/Cafe for tea and cake. I took Liverton Hill over the Green Sand Ridge, which is a beast, quickly followed by Stede HIll over the North Downs. After that is was downhill all the way to Sittingbourne. I took the old Friday Night Ride route back over Basser Hill, which is quite easy in that direction.
Very pleased to get this one out the way when the fitness is probably at the low point of the year.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3083371971


----------



## Fiona R (10 Feb 2020)

Trickedem said:


> As I turned South near Westerham I passed Clackett Lane services and decided to go in and have a coffee. I got plenty of strange looks from people who probably wondered how I had got there.


We did that at Thatcham Services on M4 last summer, like gatecrashing "the other normal world"  Well done all round.


----------



## Fiona R (10 Feb 2020)

I "banked" February on Saturday, here's my day copied from lunacy chat.

I was so sensible this weekend. I was entered for the very foodie Flapjack 100km Audax from Chippenham on Sunday, with it being 46km each way it's easy to round up to 200km.

By Wednesday I was thinking even I was not lunatic enough for forecast 50mph winds and seriously wet, given I'd be riding home at least 2 hours in the dark into rain and storm headwind. So I developed a Plan B as Saturday weather was looking lovely, well lovely for February. No ice, sunny spells, no rain and a stiff south westerly. I submitted the same DIY route I did this time last year to make sure February was in the bank, and again persuaded the husband to accompany me with a promise of breakfast at McDs in Bath at 30km after the Railway Path. Through the Two Tunnels and turned west at Norton St Phillip and the climbing started. Once up onto the Mendips, with the vast majority of the climbing done by 70km mark, I let him whizz off down to Chew Valley and home in time for rugby after 100km and I whizzed down Cheddar Gorge (no hail this year) and battled into the headwind round to Glastonbury. a fairly quick cafe stop for very lovely and effective GF almond protein brownie and a pint of tea at Heaphys.

Then the chase was on to try and get my speed up and minimise dark riding. A crosswind all the way to Burnham on Sea, I made sure I ate something every hour now so a quick stop in Highbridge on the bike path to admire the boats. Through Burnham, up to Brean and the loop round to Weston. Suddenly it got very snarled up at the end of the prom towards the pier. There was a very effective Climate Emergency demo on opposing the proposed expansion at Bristol Airport, the whole parade was crossing the road with security holding traffic at the pier, so I passed all the traffic and waited patiently at the crossroads, I had a lot of time for this hold up. The attendants kept apologising and I said no need.

I stopped and took some pics of the choreographed "flight marshalls" and banners over the wall and waved encouragement and went on my way. Past the ruined pier and I was thinking what it would be like to be here tomorrow (ie Sunday) when Storm Ciara arrives.

I'm hammering as fast as my solid body allows, last year the main road to Congresbury was horrific in the dark and rain, it's still light and exactly the same weekend. It didn't get dark until after Clevedon and I'd had the benefit of tailwind, whoosh. A quick photo of the pier at dusk and half a roll to get me home, and the last hill out of Clevedon and the very familiar roads back to Nailsea finishing with my commute. The kilometrage was only 0.9km over 200, but enough that I don't have to do any circuits and bumps round the houses.

I really made the most of a great day, given 8 people out of 150 did turn up to start Flapjack on Sunday but the forecast weather had well and truly arrived and was forecast to get even worse than previous forecast, so was cancelled.

I do find riding long distance on the levels hard though, my quads were aching on Sunday, but I was chuffed to get in under 11 hours elapsed time and 9 hours riding time, 22.2kmh. I'm loving my Aftershokz headphones for such riding, I can still hear cars as they are bone conducting, I rode like the wind to the border of Mexico  Music got me home from Glastonbury.

Unethically flat 1200m and minimal distance 200.9km but plenty good enough for imperial


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Feb 2020)

I got February’s out of the way today. The weather forecast wasn’t particularly certain about how the conditions would pan out, so I bit the bullet and cracked on with it. Other than the wind, which was strong but not ballistic on the outward ( headwind) and strong tailwind on the way home, the weather was actually quite clement. I did a familiar loop down to the Velo Domestique cafe in Southbourne. I really like that place. Febuary is usually a ‘bogey month’ so I was glad to get it done. 104 miles done, at a reasonable 200 Watts.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Feb 2020)

Februarys finally in the bag . A tough day out today some lovely tailwind sections but some absolutely brutal headwind and bordering on dangerous crosswinds . I managed to find the hillest route from Leicester to Lincoln and did 5600ft of upness . No big climbs just constant rolling terrain so very little free wheeling the legs are really feeling it now


----------



## Soltydog (22 Feb 2020)

13 rider said:


> Februarys finally in the bag .


Well done mate. Thought you might have been leaving it till next weekend & do February & March rides in one weekend  Can't say I'd have fancied any ride in the wind today, luckily I was at work, so just had a turbo/zwift session when I got home


----------



## 13 rider (22 Feb 2020)

Soltydog said:


> Well done mate. Thought you might have been leaving it till next weekend & do February & March rides in one weekend  Can't say I'd have fancied any ride in the wind today, luckily I was at work, so just had a turbo/zwift session when I got home


That was my back up plan but work has gone and called emergency contractual ( complusary ) overtime so now working next Sat . So today was last chance saloon otherwise I would have bailed


----------



## Fiona R (22 Feb 2020)

13 rider said:


> That was my back up plan but work has gone and called emergency contractual ( complusary ) overtime so now working next Sat . So today was last chance saloon otherwise I would have bailed


Gutsy. I'd have been bricking it if I hadn't have done mine by sneaking in before Ciara. Does work not realise priorities?


----------



## 13 rider (22 Feb 2020)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Gutsy. I'd have been bricking it if I hadn't have done mine by sneaking in before Ciara. Does work not realise priorities?


I had about 10 miles which were a bit too hairy ,had me questioning my sanity . Unfortunately work won't accept I have to cycle 100 miler as an excuse to skip work they just don't understand it will ruin my mileage for March as well


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2020)

...and we have a new inductee to this years challenge. Welcome aboard @Tribansman .


----------



## 13 rider (23 Feb 2020)

Welcome @Tribansman . Another nutter who rode yesterday . If you can do a ton yesterday you should be fine for the rest of the year


----------



## HLaB (23 Feb 2020)

Been a busy week with commuting, training, fast rides and PCC's Prize Night 🍻 So after today's rain I thought I'd better go for a recovery ride, February's banker 😎

https://www.relive.cc/view/vQvxVreDDB6


----------



## rb58 (1 Mar 2020)

And relax. March done in the company of the legend that is @Trickedem . Great day for it, plenty of cyclists out today and at one point we were mixing it with the brave riders who were doing the Kentish Killer Sportive. They had numbers on their bikes. We must get some numbers. I heard a strange ticking noise coming from the rear tyre with about 12 miles to go and discovered the top layer of rubber flapping about. Feel I was luck to get home with it like that. Rubino Pro's might be good for many things, but they don't last anywhere near as long as Gatorskins.


----------



## Trickedem (1 Mar 2020)

rb58 said:


> And relax. March done in the company of the legend that is @Trickedem . Great day for it, plenty of cyclists out today and at one point we were mixing it with the brave riders who were doing the Kentish Killer Sportive. They had numbers on their bikes. We must get some numbers. I heard a strange ticking noise coming from the rear tyre with about 12 miles to go and discovered the top layer of rubber flapping about. Feel I was luck to get home with it like that. Rubino Pro's might be good for many things, but they don't last anywhere near as long as Gatorskins.
> View attachment 506637


Great to get this one out of the way. I think I am at my lowest level of fitness right now. So it can only get better. The wind was a killer, but fortunately I had a full on tail win for the last 15 miles


----------



## Tribansman (4 Mar 2020)

13 rider said:


> Welcome @Tribansman . Another nutter who rode yesterday . If you can do a ton yesterday you should be fine for the rest of the year



Thanks, and @13rider. Yes, was a tough day out on the bike, benefited from a tailwind for a good chunk though...but the block headwind the last 30 miles was pure evil, especially across the Norfolk flats with nothing to hide behind!

Planning on doing a split ton on Friday, 60 miles first thing to get an early train up north and 40 miles late evening to minimise cost of return journey - well, that's my excuse, probably more about chalking up March's early. Do such split rides count? Feels a bit like cheating...

Hoping for a period of lighter winds, going to try and get 1,000 miles in in March, previous monthly best is 750.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Mar 2020)

Tribansman said:


> Do such split rides count? Feels a bit like cheating...


There are some roolz. See the first post of this thread. https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-imperial-century-a-month-challenge-chatzone.5611/#post-121795

They've been the same since the year dot and the person who wrote them isn't around any more, so interpreting them is a bit like theology. Perhaps some of the longer-standing challenge riders know about this?


----------



## ianrauk (4 Mar 2020)

Tribansman said:


> Thanks, and @13rider. Yes, was a tough day out on the bike, benefited from a tailwind for a good chunk though...but the block headwind the last 30 miles was pure evil, especially across the Norfolk flats with nothing to hide behind!
> 
> Planning on doing a split ton on Friday, 60 miles first thing to get an early train up north and 40 miles late evening to minimise cost of return journey - well, that's my excuse, probably more about chalking up March's early. Do such split rides count? Feels a bit like cheating...
> 
> Hoping for a period of lighter winds, going to try and get 1,000 miles in in March, previous monthly best is 750.




No sorry. Split rides don't count. What you are planning sounds like a far too big break to call it as one continuous ride.
A lunch break or suchlike is fine. Hours off the bike (for example visiting, work, or shifts) is not.


----------



## Soltydog (6 Mar 2020)

3 days off work & a bit of decorating to do  but the weather looked best today, so I'm decorating Sat & Sun after nipping out for a little ride today  Got the century done in pretty much ideal conditions, not too warm, gentle breeze, 113 miles & 5600ft of upness which is a lot for round here


----------



## Aravis (7 Mar 2020)

I planned a 200km DiY Audax for yesterday, doing my best to make it as easy as possible as can be seen from the elevation profile:





Nevertheless, despite perfect conditions it turned into the hardest ride I've done in my life - possibly an exaggeration but not by much. Without the incentive of a DiY Audax contributing to all sorts of nice things later in the year I would undoubtedly have cut it short. There was a moment at around 80 miles when I said to myself "Only 45 miles now, I can do that!". Until then I wasn't so sure.

Back in January I was persuaded to try taking a statin - apparently my cholesterol has edged up, dramatically increasing my probability of instant death. The trial period is near it's end and I will be resisting continuation. If the pills have had the desired effect I'll argue that I should try and maintain a healthy reading by natural means.

My last ride (February 5th) was also on a day when there was barely any discernable wind. It seems to have been a quiet year so far, though I gather there've been a few breezy days between the rides?


----------



## Fiona R (8 Mar 2020)

Aravis said:


> I planned a 200km DiY Audax for yesterday, doing my best to make it as easy as possible as can be seen from the elevation profile:
> 
> View attachment 507431
> 
> ...


A very sturdy steely determination you have. It's a banker that the ones you think will be quite straightforward turn out to be the hardest when on paper you know they should be ok. Those ones require most kudos.💪👍 That RRtY is a great motivator though.

Please could you take some of your 💨 share though please.


----------



## Fiona R (8 Mar 2020)

I enjoyed that. A repeat of last year's GWR Wells Mells and Broader audax which was my toughest 200 last year. Weather was pretty good with a stiff southerly out and a stiffer westerly back. I rode 15km to the start leaving at 6.15am and met a melee of riders coming out of the garden centre a couple of minutes early. So I was in my correct place from the start, but made sure to eat a banana. Took it easy up the first of the four big hills West Harptree. Whizz down to Wells and a large latte at the market stall control to warm up. I knew the control food offerings didn't really suit me or were likely to be sold out so carried plenty of rolls and graze bars to save faffing time. I got fuelling right, especially keeping it up in the second half.

After Wells the anticipation of King Alfred's Tower, a 2.3km average climb of 6.7% but reaches 20% on the last pull. I've failed it 3 times before. So so pleased to make it without stopping or walking yesterday, although a dry road and no car or bike traffic to consider helped a lot. The highlight of my day, I was really made up as I can do stamina climbing but steep stuff at my weight is a huge challenge. Down to beautiful Stourport and the long lumpy pull to Yeovil, I topped out over 3000m of climbing in total.

The third beastly hill was Batcombe. Walked some of that like last year, I can't really do tight zig zags on tiny lanes with toe overlap on my small frame, well that's my excuse. Gorgeous scenery and the turn for home, with some wind assistance meant the burning thighs got a little bit of rest. But not for long. Sturminster Newton and up to The Red Lion at Kilmington, I've been there 3-4 times before, knew it was around 171km on my Garmin and managed to ride right past. I proceeded to take 15 minutes to lap the village and find it. That was the start of navigational issues that lost me nearly an hour, when avoiding night riding makes a huge difference to finishing time that's important. A quick stop, my aim was to get along the lovely Colliers way bike path into Radstock before dark, otherwise it's a very slow crawl. Luckily I made it without puncturing, the whole path covered in thorns, although it was properly dark at the end. I made an error of staying on the main road out of Radstock and missing where I rejoined the route and I was heading off to Peasdown St John on busy roads with blazing headlights getting no help from my Garmin. Retreated to the hedge and put Google maps on to extricate myself to Woollard, crawling along very black pot holey lanes, no swooping descents to make up time!

Publow Hill was walked too and once done that's it. Only had half an hour spare but finished happy and not on my last legs back at the garden centre. Very importantly I was not last  no lanterne rouge for me this year. I would have happily cycled 15km home if light but couldn't face the South Link bike path in the dark with all the avoidance of street furniture and dazzling lights. Rang the lovely husband who came out to fetch me, he had been out and ridden 100km and cooked us a lovely spag bol too. 

March imperial done, 221km and 3066m of climbing. Think that may be my highest climbing total in a day, just. It was uphill most of the way to the start and I didn't ride to start last year.


----------



## Aravis (8 Mar 2020)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> A very sturdy steely determination you have. It's a banker that the ones you think will be quite straightforward turn out to be the hardest when on paper you know they should be ok. Those ones require most kudos.💪👍 That RRtY is a great motivator though.
> 
> Please could you take some of your 💨 share though please.


Despite everything I'm already looking forward to the next! We're victims of a most peculiar addiction.

I'm not specifically going for RRtY this year, but it's good to keep the option alive. I'm more focused on the Randonneur 5000, for which I'll need another 19 200s (or equivalent) by the end of September . As far as motivation is concerned, it's much the same.

A fantastic ride yesterday - well done.


----------



## Fiona R (8 Mar 2020)

Aravis said:


> Despite everything I'm already looking forward to the next! We're victims of a most peculiar addiction.
> 
> I'm not specifically going for RRtY this year, but it's good to keep the option alive. I'm more focused on the Randonneur 5000, for which I'll need another 19 200s (or equivalent) by the end of September . As far as motivation is concerned, it's much the same.
> 
> A fantastic ride yesterday - well done.


What is this Randonneur 5000, says she who will get R1000 this year when I finally actually do an official 300. Not yet another one to go for...double negatives or what? I really ought to now continue with AAA too now I have the basic 20 points in all time one.


----------



## Trickedem (8 Mar 2020)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I enjoyed that. A repeat of last year's GWR Wells Mells and Broader audax which was my toughest 200 last year. Weather was pretty good with a stiff southerly out and a stiffer westerly back. I rode 15km to the start leaving at 6.15am and met a melee of riders coming out of the garden centre a couple of minutes early. So I was in my correct place from the start, but made sure to eat a banana. Took it easy up the first of the four big hills West Harptree. Whizz down to Wells and a large latte at the market stall control to warm up. I knew the control food offerings didn't really suit me or were likely to be sold out so carried plenty of rolls and graze bars to save faffing time. I got fuelling right, especially keeping it up in the second half.
> 
> After Wells the anticipation of King Alfred's Tower, a 2.3km average climb of 6.7% but reaches 20% on the last pull. I've failed it 3 times before. So so pleased to make it without stopping or walking yesterday, although a dry road and no car or bike traffic to consider helped a lot. The highlight of my day, I was really made up as I can do stamina climbing but steep stuff at my weight is a huge challenge. Down to beautiful Stourport and the long lumpy pull to Yeovil, I topped out over 3000m of climbing in total.
> 
> ...


Excellent stuff. Well done.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Mar 2020)

March's done 102 imperial miles Leicester to Lincoln . First 65 miles were done at 18mph aided by a tailwind not my legs . Got out in the fens and the wind took its toll . Used @Supersuperleeds route he couldn't make it today due to family commitments. His route was designed to grab some veloviewer squares at 1 point I went down a road at 24mph for 2 miles only to turn round into the headwind and grovel along at 10mph at which point @Supersuperleeds was cursed alot. Still averaged 16.2 mph so not too shabby


----------



## Aravis (8 Mar 2020)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> *What is this Randonneur 5000*, says she who will get R1000 this year when I finally actually do an official 300. Not yet another one to go for...double negatives or what? I really ought to now continue with AAA too now I have the basic 20 points in all time one.


I've just checked to make sure I had it right - it's simply 50 points, however they're achieved, in an Audax year. So grinding out 25 DiY 200s gets you there, though most people seem to take a more varied approach. Anything less than a 200 doesn't contribute, but ECEing up to a 200 is good.

I'm also hoping to manage a 300 and thereby get the R1000. But if I only do one I'll be in danger of finishing on 51 points. I'm all for economy of effort!


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Mar 2020)

I got a ‘banker’ in today. 108 miles, that started as an 82 mile training ride, as a leader with B.C. training the riders we’ve got on the Switzerland to Southampton ride in June. The weather was absolutely horrendous during the exposed bit of the ride, on the heaths, in the New Forest. Strong winds, rain and hailstones. Anyway, everybody made it round, and I added the extra miles to get my March ton ride completed. That’s a quarter of this year completed already.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Mar 2020)

I may be out. 

I hit a big pothole and wrecked my front wheel about 60 miles in to today's ride. Had to half carry the bike a few miles to a station (front wheel jammed so couldn't wheel it). I'm now on the train home. I'm ok - cuts and bruises only but I feel a bit shaken up (and my arms are wrecked from carrying the bloody bike).

Not sure I'll get the bike (and myself) in shape for another attempt this month. We'll see.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Mar 2020)

Bad luck @Dogtrousers , fingers crossed for the challenge still time yet


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Mar 2020)

Now I'm home and washed & fed I'm feeling a bit more beaten up. Knee hurts. Swelling in my thigh, (poss torn muscle) and grazing on my face that I was unaware of at the time (not having a mirror). No wonder the lady who asked looked disbelieving when I said I was OK. Hat rather battered too, put probably best not to mention that

Three spoke nipples pulled clean out of the rim. Both mudguard quick releases popped. Big gouge in Durano Plus tyre (but tube stayed inflated) I'm mildly conerned about my carbon forks (frame is steel). Rest of bike looks OK.


----------



## Aravis (14 Mar 2020)

Sorry to hear this mate. Definitely sounds far worse than anything that's ever befallen me. 

There's no shortage of things for us all to be concerned about right now. Bike parts and associated bits can be replaced. GWS.


----------



## Tribansman (15 Mar 2020)

Yeah, get well soon @Dogtrousers. Sounds horrendous. Rest up for a couple of weeks and hopefully you'll recuperate enough to get one in before the month's out.

I thankfully avoided mishaps on March's effort yesterday. Found it tougher than expected as didn't leave till 3.45pm and was tired before I set off (prob not wise to do after a track session earlier in the day!). One day I'll learn to listen to my body and rest when I'm really fatigued. 

Nice spin out into Essex and down to fringes of Greater London, and a fair bit of climbing for round here. Didn't fuel that well beforehand so was ravenous around 60 miles...stopped for an enormous kebab, which just about got me home. Got incredulous looks from the bloke in there after I demolished it in a couple of minutes. Pretty undignified really, but when hunger really hits, sod decorum, right?! My route took me past both Stansted and Luton airports, the latter in the dark. Horrendous light and noise pollution, the glow from the lights eerily visible from 10 miles away. Planning another 2 centuries before the end of the month if the weather's kind.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2020)

March's ride done and dusted. I was out the door at 5.30am to try and beat the forecasted rain this afternoon. And I did. Apart from a little bit of drizzle mid morning, the rain stayed away. Still a mucky bike though as some of the country lanes are still flooded. The wind this morning at times was horrendous. Luckily most part of that journey was downhill. But still took a little battering at times. By the mid morning however the wind had dropped by quite a bit so was easier going on the old legs.

Imperial Century #5 for the year, #278 over all and Imperial Century Month #112 in a row.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Mar 2020)

I hope the aches and pains are starting to ease now @Dogtrousers. Sounds a bad incident. I'm glad it wasn't any worse.

We had some good weather here yesterday so I've got out and bagged my March Century before any lockdowns get put in place. 103.5 miles to Lake Vyrnwy and back in the sunshine. Ride report here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-5915287


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Mar 2020)

March eventually done. 101 miles out towards Birmingham and back. Did a loop that went pretty much right around the airport, didn't see one aeroplane, really spooky. Last 30-35 miles were very hard, in to the wind and I kept cramping up. Stopped at 82 miles at a McDonalds their chips have never tasted so good


----------



## HLaB (21 Mar 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> March eventually done. 101 miles out towards Birmingham and back. Did a loop that went pretty much right around the airport, didn't see one aeroplane, really spooky. Last 30-35 miles were very hard, in to the wind and I kept cramping up. Stopped at 82 miles at a McDonalds their chips have never tasted so good


Are McD's still open


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Mar 2020)

HLaB said:


> Are McD's still open



Drive through and takeaway only. I sat outside, was surprised they didn't ask me to move on but I was the only one there. Every other bugger was in their cars.


----------



## StuAff (21 Mar 2020)

My attempt will be next week. Too f in windy today & train assistance seems inadvisable even if they're actually running. Forecast looking somewhat better next week. And if I don't…well, there are far more important issues right now.


----------



## Soltydog (21 Mar 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Stopped at 82 miles at a McDonalds their chips have never tasted so good



Edited that last bit for you  Well done on getting out today, I planned to do a local westward climb to get some wind assistance, but legs were too tired, so opted for a short local ride & even that was too tough going at times 


StuAff said:


> My attempt will be next week. Too f in windy today & train assistance seems inadvisable even if they're actually running. Forecast looking somewhat better next week. And if I don't…well, there are far more important issues right now.


If you're relying on trains next week, it looks like it will be far worse than this week  & you're right re more important issues. I was thinking of how I could get my century in under total lockdown (living very rural could be an advantage ), but I'll just write it off this year if we get into that situation  
Anyway good luck Stu & hopefully you'll manage it next weekend


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Mar 2020)

If it gets to the point where a full travel ban is put in place the challenge could be over for everyone. Would we make an exception to the rules this year to allow everyone to get 12 qualifying rides in? Or do we all just shift over to the Lunacy Challenge instead?


----------



## StuAff (21 Mar 2020)

Soltydog said:


> Edited that last bit for you  Well done on getting out today, I planned to do a local westward climb to get some wind assistance, but legs were too tired, so opted for a short local ride & even that was too tough going at times
> 
> If you're relying on trains next week, it looks like it will be far worse than this week  & you're right re more important issues. I was thinking of how I could get my century in under total lockdown (living very rural could be an advantage ), but I'll just write it off this year if we get into that situation
> Anyway good luck Stu & hopefully you'll manage it next weekend


The idea was to repeat my ride from Hastings to home from last year. Preferential train option involves getting up for a 5am service (after getting home at 10.15 pm). Which might not have been running & I couldn't find out unless I got to the station first. And then a transfer from Brighton, ditto. And yes indeed, it's going to get a lot worse…


----------



## StuAff (21 Mar 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> If it gets to the point where a full travel ban is put in place the challenge could be over for everyone. Would we make an exception to the rules this year to allow everyone to get 12 qualifying rides in? Or do we all just shift over to the Lunacy Challenge instead?


Good point. Unfortunately, I think we'll have to cross that bridge when we come to it. Going to depend how many people keep acting like…you know what.


----------



## Soltydog (21 Mar 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> If it gets to the point where a full travel ban is put in place the challenge could be over for everyone.


I've not been following all the CV19 threads/news but has any country issued a full months travel ban yet? Even 2 weeks ban would make this challenge even harder, but I'd accept the challenge


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Mar 2020)

Soltydog said:


> I've not been following all the CV19 threads/news but has any country issued a full months travel ban yet? *Even 2 weeks ban would make this challenge even harder, but I'd accept the challenge*


As would I. There have been occasions where I've lost 2 weeks out of a months riding so that wouldn't be new. The current situation is so unpredictable I just wondered.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> If it gets to the point where a full travel ban is put in place the challenge could be over for everyone. Would we make an exception to the rules this year to allow everyone to get 12 qualifying rides in? Or do we all just shift over to the Lunacy Challenge instead?


If it comes to it we'll just cancel the year.


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Mar 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> at a McDonalds their chips have never tasted so good



I'm not in the challenge, but the quality of McDonalds chips is a matter too important not comment on.

Unusually for their food, I find the taste of the chips variable.

If they are freshly cooked when you get them - almost too hot to touch with your fingers - they are truly delicious.

Not so nice if they've been sitting around in the server, and I suspect the newness of the oil comes into it.

I wasn't surprised to learn McDonalds has rules relating to oil change frequency and the length of time food can sit on the server, but I suspect not all restaurants comply with them.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Mar 2020)

ianrauk said:


> If it comes to it we'll just cancel the year.


The sensible and logical answer of course.

I hope the situation won't become so bad that it is necessary.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Mar 2020)

Sadly after reading this I fear that a travel ban might get considered: Coronavirus "Unprecedented scenes" on Welsh hills

Thanks a bunch selfish people.


----------



## gavgav (22 Mar 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Sadly after reading this I fear that a travel ban might get considered: Coronavirus "Unprecedented scenes" on Welsh hills
> 
> Thanks a bunch selfish people.


Whom the majority probably have houses full of stockpiled goods as well. It just beggars belief, the me me culture, who have simply NO thought for anyone else. It will literally take one of their relatives to be lay in ICU breathing via a Ventilator, before they will even get the gravity of this situation.


----------



## rb58 (23 Mar 2020)

Just listened to BoJo telling us all to stay at home. Not looking good is it.


----------



## StuAff (23 Mar 2020)

Actually, we're OK. He said we (the population) are allowed
"One form of exercise a day - for example a run, walk, or cycle - alone or with members of your household". 
Alone, no buddying up. And don't go for a run afterwards, eh?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Mar 2020)

I don't think that we are to be honest. The latest guidance reads as follows:


Cabinet Office said:


> *1. Staying at home*
> 
> You should only leave the house for one of four reasons:
> 
> ...



Even though Gove is reported this morning as saying that you should do your standard length of exercise, I suspect that what Government considers a "standard length of exercise" probably isn't even as much as my usual 25-35 mile rides. I don't particularly want to emulate the people at the weekend who interpreted "You are allowed to do solitary exercise" as "You may drive 100+ miles into Wales and visit all the tourist hotspots".

I'm going to keep optimistic and stay in the challenge in the hope that the situation improves. If a qualifying ride for April can't be done then so be it.
*
Edit: *since posting this earlier today I notice that the BBC article I linked to has been updated and Gove's comment removed. Minimal exercise it is then.


----------



## rb58 (24 Mar 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I don't think that we are to be honest. The latest guidance reads as follows:
> 
> 
> Even though Gove is reported this morning as saying that you should do your standard length of exercise, I suspect that what Government considers a "standard length of exercise" probably isn't even as much as my usual 25-35 mile rides. I don't particularly want to emulate the people at the weekend who interpreted "You are allowed to do solitary exercise" as "You may drive 100+ miles into Wales and visit all the tourist hotspots".
> ...


Unfortunately I agree with you. I don't think being out all day on the bike is adhering to the spirit of the guidance. I'm going to be limiting myself to utility cycling and a one hour 'fresh air' ride every couple of days, hopefully in the company of Mrs rb58, until things improve. I have until the end of April to get the next qualifier in, but if it doesn't happen I'll be disappointed, but will get over it.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Mar 2020)

The bit that says minimizing time spent outdoors does sort of rule out 100 mile rides . If the lockdown lasts just the 3 weeks we will have 2 weekends to get a ride in . If as I fear the lockdown lasts longer can I suggest everyone gets a bye for April and we reassess in May, just my thoughts


----------



## Soltydog (24 Mar 2020)

rb58 said:


> Just listened to BoJo telling us all to stay at home. Not looking good is it.


1 ride a day allowed at present, but Im not sure 100+ miles is really acceptable. I'll judge the mood/situation next month. I'm off on 2nd April so may have an early opportunity??


----------



## StuAff (24 Mar 2020)

For the avoidance of doubt, when reading the rest of this: My mum is approaching her 79th birthday. In good health, but… If I get infected, the likelihood is she will. I will not do anything whatsoever to risk my own health from this thing, let alone hers.

There are many inherent contradictions in current government policy- not surprising as they're making it up as they go along, but nonetheless they make too little room for some aspects of life, and too much latitude in others. As an RM employee, I've been designated as a key worker. So my need to go to a workplace, and work there, is tolerated, perhaps even applauded. Working from home would be impossible. But apparently I don't need to be fed at the workplace, as the canteen should legally be closed. Workplace canteens were specifically mentioned in the legislation that was implemented as of Monday. No exemptions for 'key workers'. There is nowhere to buy food in the vicinity of the sorting office. Thanks Boris. And I'm reasonably sure I am at more danger on the sorting office floor (350, well it was 350 before they started dropping like flies, colleagues between the three shifts, social distancing often difficult if not impossible) than in the canteen.

Now, to the exercise in question. Portsmouth is (relatively speaking) a virus hotspot. If I go down to the seafront, say, there might be more people out and about, so I'm more not less likely to encounter a virus carrier (the risks of transmission might well be minimal to non-existent, but....) So, I don't really want to go anywhere near people. If it's countryside, that's four or five miles north or east. Plenty of nice quiet roads. Might even find them very near me in the city, and just go back and forth along the same streets fifty times. But how much time can I spend on these roads? If I dare to spend, say, eight hours, out, and ride, say, one hundred miles, that, according to some, makes me A Bad Person. No matter where, or how, I ride. Even though no time or distance was mentioned in the speech or available documentation. I have no doubt there will be people waiting to (metaphorically) foam at the mouth if they find out about this irresponsible behaviour. I could quite easily go all day without even being in transmission distance of a single person, let alone a carrier. Perhaps not even see a single pedestrian or cyclist all day. Go nowhere I can't walk back from if I get a mechanical, so no risk of public transport (if trains are even running). Take no risks with touching anything other than my bike and food and drink I've brought along. But this is irresponsible and dangerous. Whereas, going to work and sharing space with hundreds of potential virus carriers is important and worthwhile. Far more likely to infect me with Covid-19 than a frivolous, unnecessary, irresponsible bike ride. Even a long one…

So: My suggestion. Either we call a halt to the challenge, and perhaps give ourselves credit for the months' rides in hand for next year- the restrictions, I have no doubt, will be extended- or, say 'until and unless we're actually banned from riding, carry on if you so wish (those choosing to stop get three or four months free for next year, if they want them). But be very, very, careful'.


----------



## Aravis (25 Mar 2020)

Like everyone else I'm sure, I've watched the developments of the last few weeks with mounting horror. Today was to have been the start of a short but perfectly formed mini-break in France - with my wife this time, no bikes. Round about now also, my youngest daughter would have been flying out to Bologna - not in the high-risk zone three weeks ago, and at that time she was still preparing to go.

Just a week ago, when Audax UK announced suspension of all rides, calendar, permanent and DiY, I was a little surprised. Now these things seem like matters of vanishing triviality.

Remarkably however, I might need to do a 100-miler in the early days of April. No need to elaborate, but it would definitely be a necessary journey. If it happens, I certainly won't be happily announcing "April done!" in the usual style; maybe, if it feels appropriate, a low-key entry in _Your ride today...._

My feeling is that we should regard the challenge as effectively suspended. But if anyone due to their own circumstances finds it both possible and appropriate to accumulate the 12 rides I'll be delighted to see them display a star.


----------



## StuAff (25 Mar 2020)

New rule about century ride club: Do not talk about century ride club.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Mar 2020)

I got lost guv...honest guv..ended up bloody 50 miles away guv. Rushing off straight back home now guv.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Mar 2020)

Wow, I can't believe it's only 10 days since I crashed and thought that would be the reason for the end of my challenge. So much has changed in that short time.

I've patched up my bike so it can go on the turbo, my injuries matured into spectacularly multicoloured bruises that are now fading, and I think I'll be an indoors only cyclist for a while now.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Mar 2020)

If we are still allowed to go out for exercise I'm just going to pick a route that doesn't get too far from home and keep going round until I hit 100 miles.


----------



## StuAff (25 Mar 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If we are still allowed to go out for exercise I'm just going to pick a route that doesn't get too far from home and keep going round until I hit 100 miles.


100 miles? No officer, GPS was playing up......


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Mar 2020)

StuAff said:


> For the avoidance of doubt, when reading the rest of this: My mum is approaching her 79th birthday. In good health, but… If I get infected, the likelihood is she will. I will not do anything whatsoever to risk my own health from this thing, let alone hers.
> 
> There are many inherent contradictions in current government policy- not surprising as they're making it up as they go along, but nonetheless they make too little room for some aspects of life, and too much latitude in others. As an RM employee, I've been designated as a key worker. So my need to go to a workplace, and work there, is tolerated, perhaps even applauded. Working from home would be impossible. But apparently I don't need to be fed at the workplace, as the canteen should legally be closed. Workplace canteens were specifically mentioned in the legislation that was implemented as of Monday. No exemptions for 'key workers'. There is nowhere to buy food in the vicinity of the sorting office. Thanks Boris. And I'm reasonably sure I am at more danger on the sorting office floor (350, well it was 350 before they started dropping like flies, colleagues between the three shifts, social distancing often difficult if not impossible) than in the canteen.
> 
> ...


Firstly I'd like to say that my post was not intended to be a criticism of you and if that's the way that it came across I apologise unreservedly.

Your role is much appreciated for bringing one of the few senses of normality we have left at the moment. The fact you're a key worker but they've removed the canteen facilities is pretty shabby - I'd have thought it would not be beyond the wit of man for your management to have come up with some kind of alternative arrangement.

You are absolutely right in what you've said about the government making it up as they go and giving out mixed messages. I see the BBC have Gove's comment about "standard exercise" back on their website:


BBC News said:


> The current government guidance is to take "one form of exercise a day, for example a run, walk or cycle - alone or with members of your household".
> No mention is given to the length of exercise, although* Cabinet Minister Michael Gove said on Tuesday that "people can go for the standard length of run or walk that they ordinarily would have done.* But… the important thing is, once a day".


 https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-51176409
and since it is there and the government haven't issued a contradiction I think I shall take him at his word.

April is still a few days away so we'll have to see how things pan out. If the restrictions don't get any tighter I have an idea for a route that wouldn't go too far from home and would stay in quiet areas.


----------



## StuAff (26 Mar 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Firstly I'd like to say that my post was not intended to be a criticism of you and if that's the way that it came across I apologise unreservedly.


No problem, didn't take it like that! The canteen is open, as it happens, but (a) operating as a takeaway, so everything they hand over is disposable, though (b) staff shortages mean extremely restricted service hours. So I'm bringing a thermos in, and sticking with eating at home just in case The Rules decide that little loophole should be closed.


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Mar 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Firstly I'd like to say that my post was not intended to be a criticism of you and if that's the way that it came across I apologise unreservedly.
> 
> Your role is much appreciated for bringing one of the few senses of normality we have left at the moment. The fact you're a key worker but they've removed the canteen facilities is pretty shabby - I'd have thought it would not be beyond the wit of man for your management to have come up with some kind of alternative arrangement.
> 
> ...



The line about what you would have ordinarily done puts a different complexion on it.

Like many others, I formed the impression the original restrictions, as put over by Boris, suggested a brief burst of exercise locally.

A challenge ride for the challenge participants fits squarely into what they normally do.

I do 100 mile rides may be once or twice a season.

For me to arrange one in the next few weeks would be a breach of the restrictions.

There's always an argument.

Someone who only does a 100 mile ride once a year, but always on the same date, would be in a slightly stronger position.

Although i that instance, it wouldn't be the rider's 'standard length' of exercise mentioned by Gove.


----------



## HLaB (26 Mar 2020)

Looks like the century a month challenge is off again for me, the same time it was last year . I've just had the official letter to stay at home. I've emailed my Nurse Practitioner to get their opinion. Apart from the Neuropathy I feel fitter than I've ever been too


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2020)

My standard length of a recreational bike ride is 100 miles. Therefore under that vile man Gove's instructions, it's a standard length excercise of what I would ordinarily have done.

The 'rules' are just not very clear.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Mar 2020)

Indeed, it's as clear as mud. I still strongly suspect Gove's comment was made on the assumption that nobody goes very far on a bicycle, but since his advice is on record I won't feel as bad heading out. I'll still bias towards quiet places to ride though.


----------



## StuAff (27 Mar 2020)

A legal perspective from a barrister (who some of us on here know and have ridden with) having read the regulations.

View: https://twitter.com/Julian_Norman1/status/1243471353900138496

If Ms Norman says it's OK, it's OK. It'll stand up in court....

From the regulations themselves, my bold. Note lack of reference to length or duration of exercise. http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2020/350/pdfs/uksi_20200350_en.pdf
Restrictions on movement 6.—(1) During the emergency period, no person may leave the place where they are living without reasonable excuse. (2)For the purposes of paragraph (1), a reasonable excuse includes the need— (a)to obtain basic necessities, including food and medical supplies for those in the same household (including any pets or animals in the household) or for vulnerable persons and supplies for the essential upkeep, maintenance and functioning of the household, or the household of a vulnerable person, or to obtain money, including from any business listed in Part 3 of Schedule 2; *(b)to take exercise either alone or with other members of their household; *(c)to seek medical assistance, including to access any of the services referred to in paragraph 37 or 38 of Schedule 2;


----------



## Soltydog (28 Mar 2020)

Still not sure what I'm gonna do next month  but I was thinking today & we have a bit of land/paddock at home, its not too rough, so I could cycle on it, but would need to do over 600 laps of it to reach 100 miles  Not sure I'm up for that kind of mental challenge 🤔


----------



## StuAff (28 Mar 2020)

I know what I'm going to do for April…something along the lines of what I did today. Never went more than about ten miles from home, the last seventy were all five miles or less from home. It got a bit repetitive…but given the wind speed, it helped- some shelter, some of the time, and I could do 'headwind for a bit, tailwind for a bit'. Social distancing respected in full…


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Mar 2020)

StuAff said:


> If Ms Norman says it's OK, it's OK. It'll stand up in court....



All barristers, including Ms Norman and including those who say something you like, win some cases and lose others.

You can say it may be the subject of a court hearing, but only a fool would make a certain assertion about the outcome.

It's far from clear what type of hearing it would be.

Failure to pay a fixed penalty notice issued for being somewhere you should not be will land you in front of the magistrates.

Do you think a bench is likely to have any sympathy with a cyclist who is before them in such circumstances?

You may say doing a long ride doesn't qualify you for a fixed penalty, but if that's what a copper decides to issue, that is what you have to deal with.

Putting your case in court may get the fixed penalty quashed on the barrister's reading of the regulations.

But the courts have a tradition of operating according to the public mood.

During the riots of a few years ago, plenty of people found themselves locked up for offences they would never have gone anywhere near prison for had their offences been committed in isolation.

Then there's the reputational damage to consider.

Such a case is bound to attract publicity, which is stress in itself and might go on for months pending a resolution.

Even if you win you will be branded a selfish, irresponsible twat by some on social media.

All under your real name and accompanied by a picture of you snatched at court or ripped from elsewhere on the internet.



StuAff said:


> I know what I'm going to do for April…something along the lines of what I did today. Never went more than about ten miles from home, the last seventy were all five miles or less from home. It got a bit repetitive…but given the wind speed, it helped- some shelter, some of the time, and I could do 'headwind for a bit, tailwind for a bit'. Social distancing respected in full…



This strikes me a good plan as any to reduce the risk of ending up on the wrong side of the law.

But that's all it does, reduce the risk, it doesn't eliminate it.


----------



## StuAff (29 Mar 2020)

Fair points, but I was a danger neither to myself nor others. I was careful to keep my distance from anyone, kept local, didn't touch anything that could have been contaminated, and washed my hands regularly. And the fact remains that the regulations- not the guidelines- contain no limit on distance or duration. That particular conundrum would not be open and shut in court, certainly not from the prosecution's point of view. If cycling is banned outright or specific limits are placed on distance and or time, I'll follow them. Otherwise, I'll keep doing what I'm doing.


----------



## rb58 (29 Mar 2020)

For me it’s about the spirit of the restrictions, not the nuances of the language.


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Mar 2020)

rb58 said:


> For me it’s about the spirit of the restrictions, not the nuances of the language.



That gives you a clear answer - no century rides for the time being.

Now is not a good time to be a long way from home with your bike from several perspectives.


----------



## HLaB (3 Apr 2020)

HLaB said:


> Looks like the century a month challenge is off again for me, the same time it was last year . I've just had the official letter to stay at home. I've emailed my Nurse Practitioner to get their opinion. Apart from the Neuropathy I feel fitter than I've ever been too


My nurse practitioner doesn't consider me to be in the 'vulnerable' group and I should exercise as normal. So from that point of view the century could be back on; I'm in two mind whether or not to do it though


----------



## ianrauk (3 Apr 2020)

HLaB said:


> My nurse practitioner doesn't consider me to be in the 'vulnerable' group and I should exercise as normal. So from that point of view the century could be back on; I'm in two mind whether or not to do it though


Good to hear matey.
Only you can answer whether to do it or not.
I looked on my ride as total self isolation. Of which it was. I took a packed lunch with me so I didn't have to shop. Meant I had to carry more than usual but was a good idea and will do again in the future.


----------



## Tribansman (3 Apr 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Good to hear matey.
> Only you can answer whether to do it or not.
> I looked on my ride as total self isolation. Of which it was. I took a packed lunch with me so I didn't have to shop. Meant I had to carry more than usual but was a good idea and will do again in the future.



Agree. I did two repeats of a local loop where I was never more than 10 or so miles from home. Set off at 5pm, stuck to quiet lanes and barely saw a soul; anyone I did see I gave a very wide berth. Took enough tuck and drink with me, was home just over 6 hours later having not even got off the bike. So yeah, almost total self isolation. That's my 6th this year so enough to say it's a regular distance, and was good for both mind and body and will help sustain commitment to staying at home/in garden most of the rest of the time.

I get the 'yes, but if everyone was doing that...' argument, but let's face it, that's never going to be happening is it? But if it had been busier, would have kept it short.


----------



## Soltydog (3 Apr 2020)

ianrauk said:


> I took a packed lunch with me so I didn't have to shop. Meant I had to carry more than usual but was a good idea and will do again in the future.


My packed lunch was a pack of Jaffa cakes ! I tried to stay within 15 miles of home & on roads that are quiet at the best of times. A little bit of traffic & maybe a dozen or so walkers & a few other cyclists, all passed with well over 2m so no probs IMO 
Maybe different for some folk, but living rural does have advantages at times like this


----------



## Trickedem (4 Apr 2020)

Set off at 7am and this happened. Now back in bed warming up. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Apr 2020)

Trickedem said:


> View attachment 512472
> 
> Set off at 7am and this happened. Now back in bed warming up. Will try again tomorrow.
> View attachment 512472


Couldn't jump on the Van Nick?


----------



## Trickedem (4 Apr 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Couldn't jump on the Van Nick?


Did think about that, but when I saw the weather forecast for tomorrow, I thought it could wait as it will be warmer, plus I've got decent lights, so may actually leave much earlier.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Apr 2020)

Trickedem said:


> Did think about that, but when I saw the weather forecast for tomorrow, I thought it could wait as it will be warmer, plus I've got decent lights, so may actually leave much earlier.


Daylight 6.15ish. And yep..dust down the shorts


----------



## StuAff (4 Apr 2020)

Trickedem said:


> View attachment 512472
> 
> Set off at 7am and this happened. Now back in bed warming up. Will try again tomorrow.
> View attachment 512472


Crank fell off?


----------



## StuAff (4 Apr 2020)

Probably try and do mine next week, take advantage of the long weekend.


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Apr 2020)

HLaB said:


> My nurse practitioner doesn't consider me to be in the 'vulnerable' group and I should exercise as normal. So from that point of view the century could be back on; I'm in two mind whether or not to do it though



Who qualifies for membership of the 12 week house arrest group does appear to be open to question.

As someone who is properly ill, stuff like exercise and getting back to work are recognised as aids to your recovery.

Perhaps, at a stretch, you could justify a century ride as a medical need.

The advice is just that, advice, but if you simply ignore it you are still subject to the same restrictions as the rest of us in terms of one hour of exercise and so on.

Here's a link to the 12 week restrictions.

Quoting: "Shielding is for your personal protection. It is your choice to decide whether to follow the measures we advise.."

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...ng-extremely-vulnerable-persons-from-covid-19


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Apr 2020)

I got up this morning at 5am to go do mine. Started watching the news and decided I didn't fancy going out. Going to try again tomorrow.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Apr 2020)

In a way it was lucky for me that I crashed when I did as that took the decision out of my hands as March was then wiped out with injuries, a damaged bike, and then a mystery illness that - the more I learn about the various symptoms - could well have been THE lurgy although I didn't think so at the time. 

I'm not really sure what I'd do - probably just whatever my wife told me to. Best of luck to those of you who are finding a way.

Edit : and best to those who have decided to call it a day too (Just for balance  )


----------



## rb58 (4 Apr 2020)

Unless the restrictions are removed by the end of the month, I shall be out. Aside from the chest problems I’ve been having throughout March, I’m not comfortable spending all day on a bike at such a difficult time.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Apr 2020)

Got mine in today. Took grub with me and sat on a log in the middle of nowhere to eat it. 
Plenty of people out and good to see everyone giving everyone else a wide berth.
Pretty much all the villages I went through were empty. Market Bosworth was like a ghost town, good to see the country park was completely empty as I went by.


----------



## HLaB (5 Apr 2020)

I headed to our club TT course this morning which was fine at first I saw a few cohabiting male couples but they kept out of my way but the course got a little bit busier so I headed towards home. I decided though I was best in the countryside and stayed out a bit longer and completed the ton View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/46705060


----------



## Aravis (5 Apr 2020)

I did a ride yesterday - 102.4 miles with minimal repetition and a maximum of 9.4 miles (as the crow flies) from home. The folks I saw were almost without exception friendly and well-behaved; I trust they all thought the same of me!

If I'm really honest, I know a spell of riding shorter distances more frequently would do me a lot of good. Please may I listen to my own advice.


----------



## rb58 (17 Apr 2020)

As the lockdown has been extended for another three weeks, there’s no chance of me getting a century in April. So, that’s me out of the challenge. Bummer. My objective once things are eased is to get my Eddington to 110 before the year end. I need 4 more 110+ rides for that.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Apr 2020)

rb58 said:


> As the lockdown has been extended for another three weeks, there’s no chance of me getting a century in April. So, that’s me out of the challenge. Bummer. My objective once things are eased is to get my Eddington to 110 before the year end. I need 4 more 110+ rides for that.



This matter has been complicated by new guidelines which state it's permitted to drive to an exercise point provided 'the latter is longer than the former'.

I suppose the overall 'hour out of the house for exercise' limit still applies, so the idea of the new guideline is to permit a city dweller to drive 10 minutes to a park, exercise for longer than that but no longer than 40 minutes to allow time to get home in under 60 minutes.

Seems to me driving 90 miles to a beauty spot to do a century circuit would still be frowned upon.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-rules-police-advised-coronavirus#maincontent


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Apr 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> I suppose the overall 'hour out of the house for exercise' limit still applies,


Well, apart from the fact that no such limit exists. Or its existence is at best questionable. But that's been done to death, buried then dug up and done again on another thread.


----------



## rb58 (18 Apr 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well, apart from the fact that no such limit exists. Or its existence is at best questionable. But that's been done to death, buried then dug up and done again on another thread.


The message is pretty clear. "Stay at home". And in the leaflet that came through your door it was quite clear. ".... and when doing these activities, you should minimise the time spent outside your home".


----------



## pawl (18 Apr 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Got mine in today. Took grub with me and sat on a log in the middle of nowhere to eat it.
> Plenty of people out and good to see everyone giving everyone else a wide berth.
> Pretty much all the villages I went through were empty. Market Bosworth was like a ghost town, good to see the country park was completely empty as I went by.



Boise park has been deserted for the last week or so.went through Mkt Bosworth on Wednesday market was operating few people shopping.


----------



## Fiona R (21 Apr 2020)

I'm just about allowing myself an occasional close to home 50km but mainly 20-40km rides just now, so as nothing is changing this month I am out of imperial (and separate 100km challenge too) Hopefully I can carry on with 50km and lunacy too if the lockdown is eased in the summer.


----------



## Soltydog (22 Apr 2020)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I'm just about allowing myself an occasional close to home 50km but mainly 20-40km rides just now, so as nothing is changing this month I am out of imperial (and separate 100km challenge too) Hopefully I can carry on with 50km and lunacy too if the lockdown is eased in the summer.


I did my century early this month, staying within about 15 miles of home, but the more I think about it, the less I want to do it again next month  If the restrictions are lifted a little in a few weeks, then I may go out & do a century otherwise I'll be out of the challenge this year too  Did a century on zwift (again) last Sunday, full PRL, its just not the same though. Much of my cycling is on zwift now, it's like its still winter  Occasional leisure ride & commutes is about it for outdoors


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Apr 2020)

Soltydog said:


> Did a century on zwift (again) last Sunday, full PRL, its just not the same though.


What does PRL mean? Is it the Prudential Ride London route?

You're right about it not being the same. I've not had the patience to do a full imperial century, but I've done metric distance and it gets a bit tiresome (not to mention sweaty and messy) even following a "real life" route and daydreaming about the things I would be able to see if I was really there.


----------



## HLaB (22 Apr 2020)

Soltydog said:


> I did my century early this month, staying within about 15 miles of home, but the more I think about it, the less I want to do it again next month  If the restrictions are lifted a little in a few weeks, then I may go out & do a century otherwise I'll be out of the challenge this year too  Did a century on zwift (again) last Sunday, full PRL, its just not the same though. Much of my cycling is on zwift now, it's like its still winter  Occasional leisure ride & commutes is about it for outdoors


I've plotted a route that takes a roughly 7-8 miles radius but similarly I'm less inclined to do it. Of course not ideal but I think it would be sensible to take the challenge online for a few months. 6-7 hours on a turbo


----------



## Fiona R (22 Apr 2020)

@Soltydog @Dogtrousers @HLaB I've gone through all of the above debating in my head with myself vs guidelines, can easily do 100km staying 10km from home but have decided 50km is pushing it for me. My trouble is I cannot get hold of a turbo for a sensible price, I pay a lot out for the gym for mixed exercise inc spin classes and I was too slow off the mark using suspended gym payments to get myself a turbo and/or a weight/bar set. Thank goodness the weather is nice, outside is glorious! I'm making myself do more hills on my short routes.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Apr 2020)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> My trouble is I cannot get hold of a turbo for a sensible price,


I'm counting myself very lucky that (a) I bought a turbo last year and (b) I actually enjoy using it. I do realise that there are others who either don't have one or can't stand the things. A friend of mine ebay'd her 2 year old turbo that was nothing special and made a profit on what she paid for it. I'm not knocking her as her income is in bits at the moment & she has 2 extremely active and presumably hungry kids.


----------



## HLaB (22 Apr 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm counting myself very lucky that (a) I bought a turbo last year and (b) I actually enjoy using it. I do realise that there are others who either don't have one or can't stand the things. A friend of mine ebay'd her 2 year old turbo that was nothing special and made a profit on what she paid for it. I'm not knocking her as her income is in bits at the moment & she has 2 extremely active and presumably hungry kids.


I'm fortunate there too, I'd upgraded my rollers and turbo to smart ones at the start of chemo, thinking as per the advice I wouldn't get out (thankfully I did). Didn't think it would be this year I couldn't get out much


----------



## Soltydog (22 Apr 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> What does PRL mean? Is it the Prudential Ride London route?


It's not the PRL route, but think it's meant to replicate the distance, it was 11 laps of the London loop (iirc) which includes Box Hill. It wasn't as bad as it could have been though, 6 of us did it together, so there was a bit of banter & online social interaction. Been doing a lot of group rides & got some nice 'virtual' friends nowadays 😉


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Apr 2020)

I think it's time to be honest with myself and say I'm not going to manage a challenge ride this month. I just can't square it with my conscience while things are like this and I couldn't justify it to family and friends either. I'll probably hop over to the Lunacy Challenge and hope that restrictions don't drag on through the summer.


----------



## rb58 (24 Apr 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I think it's time to be honest with myself and say I'm not going to manage a challenge ride this month. I just can't square it with my conscience while things are like this and I couldn't justify it to family and friends either. I'll probably hop over to the Lunacy Challenge and hope that restrictions don't drag on through the summer.


The 'Lunacy Challenge'. Hmm. That might be something to entertain me once things get easier..... <goes off to figure out what it is>


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Apr 2020)

rb58 said:


> The 'Lunacy Challenge'. Hmm. That might be something to entertain me once things get easier..... <goes off to figure out what it is>


Lunacy challenge thread here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2020-annual-lunacy-challenge.256225/

The gist is that you set your own challenge distance and aim to complete 13 rides in a year. No restriction on how many you do a month so a good fallback for those dropping out of the other challenges.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2020)

rb58 said:


> The 'Lunacy Challenge'. Hmm. That might be something to entertain me once things get easier..... <goes off to figure out what it is>


I started it after chats with @Littgull about his riding. He always aims to get at least 12 imperial century rides done every year, but he doesn't like to do them in the winter. Long winter rides are what stopped _me _going in for the imperial century a month challenge. I'd be spending too many hours riding in freezing darkness unless I concentrated on relentless looping of whatever (boring and busy!) flat roads I could find round here.

I have dropped out of my other challenges this year because of the pandemic. I will be trying to cram all of my Lunacy rides into whatever time we have left after lockdown has been lifted. Any of you who do drop out 'here' would be welcome to join us 'there' instead!


----------



## rb58 (25 Apr 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I started it after chats with @Littgull about his riding. He always aims to get at least 12 imperial century rides done every year, but he doesn't like to do them in the winter. Long winter rides are what stopped _me _going in for the imperial century a month challenge. I'd be spending too many hours riding in freezing darkness unless I concentrated on relentless looping of whatever (boring and busy!) flat roads I could find round here.
> 
> I have dropped out of my other challenges this year because of the pandemic. I will be trying to cram all of my Lunacy rides into whatever time we have left after lockdown has been lifted. Any of you who do drop out 'here' would be welcome to join us 'there' instead!


I think I'm in. 2020 was always going to be my final year of the Imperial Century a Month Challenge anyway as my new cycling philosophy is only to do rides I'm going to enjoy, not ones I have to. The Lunacy Challenge could fit the bill well.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Apr 2020)

rb58 said:


> I think I'm in. 2020 was always going to be my final year of the Imperial Century a Month Challenge anyway as my new cycling philosophy is only to do rides I'm going to enjoy, not ones I have to. The Lunacy Challenge could fit the bill well.


Not any more. I'm not letting you stop at 9 stars. You're going to have to get the 10.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Apr 2020)

We want 10, we want 10 ,we want 10
Only when your ready @rb58


----------



## Aravis (25 Apr 2020)

Much as I think I could benefit as a cyclist from riding more frequently, I'm reasonably convinced that for me the best way to minimise time spent outdoors, whilst retaining fitness and sanity, is to carry on riding centuries at my normal frequency - 2 or 3 a month usually. Ordinarily that's the only cycling I do.

I've had a lot of fun over the last few weeks preparing routes in RwGPS which look interesting, stay local and don't duplicate. This is the one I did last Sunday, one of the most enjoyable I can remember, not least because of the peace and the unbroken blue sky:







The farthest point from my home was the junction at Defford, near Pershore, just under 16 miles away as the crow flies. This is an important junction as it enables the use of Eckington Bridge, the first ordinary road crossing of the Avon north of Tewkesbury, and if I couldn't allow myself to go that far route choice would be much reduced. For the time being I feel comfortable with taking 16 miles as the greatest permissible distance from home.


----------



## rb58 (25 Apr 2020)

The game's up if you're in Wales.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Apr 2020)

April's done . I've been wrestling with my conscience wether to complete an imperial ton this month or not the heart finally won over my head . Just enough 100.3 miles did a 50km loop 3 times with a few added on bits to make the distance without returning home


----------



## ianrauk (26 Apr 2020)

13 rider said:


> April's done . I've been wrestling with my conscience wether to complete an imperial ton this month or not the heart finally won over my head . Just enough 100.3 miles did a 50km loop 3 times with a few added on bits to make the distance without returning home


Nice one. Glad to see you still in the game.


----------



## Tribansman (27 Apr 2020)

13 rider said:


> April's done . I've been wrestling with my conscience wether to complete an imperial ton this month or not the heart finally won over my head . Just enough 100.3 miles did a 50km loop 3 times with a few added on bits to make the distance without returning home



Good job, glad you managed to squeeze it in. Ditto for me. Was a tough decision but tried to maximise social studying, including leaving the house at 5.30pm so it was extra quiet and not getting off the bike at all. 2x 50 mile loop that stayed within about 10 miles of home. Pleased to get it done.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 May 2020)

May done. 103 very warm miles, really looking forward to a ride that doesn’t stay close to home and involves a cafe stop. My egg sarnies were a bit warm when I stopped to eat them.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 May 2020)

I worked out a way to get April’s done, without going far ( more than about a couple of hours walk with a crocked bike )from home. But now any ambiguity about acceptable exercise duration has been ‘officially’ removed, it will make the rest of they year’s efforts more straightforward.


----------



## HLaB (11 May 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> I worked out a way to get April’s done, without going far ( more than about a couple of hours walk with a crocked bike )from home. But now any ambiguity about acceptable exercise duration has been ‘officially’ removed, it will make the rest of they year’s efforts more straightforward.


I enacted a similar plan but I was thinking I should have waited :-/ I was still thinking that half way round but there was no one just out of town and town was busy so I stayed out


----------



## Tribansman (17 May 2020)

May's in the bag, 150 scenic miles through the Chilterns and Buckinghamshire. Only carbuncle was Milton Keynes, bit tortuous to get a couple of missing velo viewer squares. Perfect conditions, still and not too hot. Ventured further from home, but took plenty of tools and lots of food.


----------



## Soltydog (20 May 2020)

May's done today, planned a longer ride, but had to be home for 4pm, so just over the ton with a few hills in for good measure. Country roads still fairly quiet, but main roads almost back to normal traffic levels.


----------



## 13 rider (25 May 2020)

Mays done . Found that hard mentally had no motivation for a long ride . But 102 imperial miles out to Yoxall for some velo viewer squares ( probably the same ones @Supersuperleeds got for his Mays ride ) in the bag and another month ticked off


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 May 2020)

Looks like you did some of the same squares, that road near Yoxall is a bit up and down.


----------



## 13 rider (25 May 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Looks like you did some of the same squares, that road near Yoxall is a bit up and down.


I been up and down all day .I must begin to use your route planning my route 4900ft yours 3200ft


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 May 2020)

13 rider said:


> I been up and down all day .I must begin to use your route planning my route 4900ft yours 3200ft


I plan a 50ish mile route out to around Burton, then come back along the valley to Kegworth and down to Leicester. Apart from Normanton and the climb into Barrow, the last 50 miles are pretty flat


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 May 2020)

I got May’s done today. I thought I’d put the Oltre XR4 through its paces properly, and plot as hilly a route as I could manage. It’s a joy to ride up hills, but scary going down again. It picks up speed like a stabbed rat, fortunately the brakes work so well, it feels like you’ve hit a wall if you want it to. A very hilly outward stretch to Littlehampton via the South Downs, and a return including Portsdown hill, just over 102 miles done in some superb weather.


----------



## HLaB (8 Jun 2020)

Is the Jonathan O'keefe strava mapping page no longer working post the strava update or is my cr@p laptop that's not working? 
https://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/strava/map.php


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jun 2020)

HLaB said:


> Is the Jonathan O'keefe strava mapping page no longer working post the strava update or is my cr@p laptop that's not working?
> https://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/strava/map.php


. 
Working fine for me, non paying strava member.


----------



## HLaB (8 Jun 2020)

ianrauk said:


> .
> Working fine for me, non paying strava member.


Must be this cr@ppy lap top then, its just stayed at the mapping page for hours for me. I'll try IE instead of Chrome. Thanks


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jun 2020)

HLaB said:


> Must be this cr@ppy lap top then, its just stayed at the mapping page for hours for me. I'll try IE instead of Chrome. Thanks


Fwiw I am using Chrome


----------



## HLaB (8 Jun 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Fwiw I am using Chrome


He must have changed the settings perhaps one site tells me I have to make my profile public. It was private before and other than it being slow (I'd often have to wait a few mins) it did work


----------



## HLaB (8 Jun 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Fwiw I am using Chrome


Got it to work. Bizarrely using IE kicked both it and Chrome into action, I also had to wait 5mins for each ride to be added but it did work


----------



## Aravis (10 Jun 2020)

Everything seems very quiet this month! With the unusual combination (in mid-summer) of lower temperature, very light winds and no rain, yesterday was cycling heaven. I pushed a little further and picked up the next number in my attempt eventually to record all distances from 100 to 150 - 144 this time.

For the time being I'm following the rules I adopted once lockdown had "settled" - only ride on days when my wife is available for rescue, and remain within a radius it would be reasonable to ask her to come and get me. I don't see that changing for a while, the "find someone who can help" option remaining off limits, leaving nothing between "fix by the roadside" and "call home".

I quite like the heatmap for my last six rides:







The area north of the city is sparsely populated but with good road density. And avoiding repeating stretches of road on any individual ride has meant I've found roads quite close to home which were new to me. If and when this is all over, the lockdown cycling experience will be one of my most precious memories.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Jun 2020)

June's done ,I'm finding hard this year to get motivated for long rides with no cafe stops.
103.5 miles Leicester to Derby then across to Nottingham grabbing some velo viewer squares then back home


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jun 2020)

13 rider said:


> June's done ,I'm finding hard this year to get motivated for long rides with no cafe stops.
> 103.5 miles Leicester to Derby then across to Nottingham grabbing some velo viewer squares then back home



No cafe with outside seating you could visit? Did a shorter ride today to such a cafe. Took your order at the counter. Your name was called when your food was ready, you picked it up from a serving hatch. It was served on disposable plates which you threw in the bin afterwards. It worked quite well.

I did this ride with a couple of chums who I haven't seen since the lockdown begun. Me being a social cyclist it made for such nice riding. The nice weather helped also of course, and I dont think I've ever seen so many cyclists out on the road. An amazing amount.

Well done for getting the ride done. Half the year done, half of which in somewhat challenging conditions.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Jun 2020)

ianrauk said:


> No cafe with outside seating you could visit? Did a shorter ride today to such a cafe. Took your order at the counter. Your name was called when your food was ready, you picked it up from a serving hatch. It was served on disposable plates which you threw in the bin afterwards. It worked quite well.
> 
> I did this ride with a couple of chums who I haven't seen since the lockdown begun. Me being a social cyclist it made for such nice riding. The nice weather helped also of course, and I dont think I've ever seen so many cyclists out on the road. An amazing amount.
> 
> Well done for getting the ride done. Half the year done, half of which in somewhat challenging conditions.


Visiting a new area and basically couldn't be bothered into researching what open or not . Did hope to pass a takeout cafe but no such look until 1 mile from home . Agreed about the number of riders out today got fed up with saying morning to every one . Saw a couple of club runs not social distancing at all not good to see


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jun 2020)

Also got mine done today. Still carrying food and extra drinks with me. Was really tempted to stop at a garage for a Costa coffee but resisted.

second ride running I didn’t eat my sandwiches until I got home, tempted not to take them on the next one


----------



## Trickedem (15 Jun 2020)

Up early yesterday to get June's ride done. Fantastic weather for a ride. I bumped into a good friend of mine I've done LEL and PBP with, purely by chance. Also managed to meet up for breakfast with @rb58 @ianrauk & Martin T, which worked really well.
This was also the completion of 10 years of this challenge. I started doing it in July 2010 after returning from doing Lejog to keep my fitness up and somehow, I've not been able to stop!
https://www.strava.com/activities/3613353426


----------



## Tribansman (22 Jun 2020)

Ticked mine off on Saturday. Took extra mechanical supplies and ventured further afield for the first time since lockdown, a 200 miler from Letchworth to Stratford upon Avon and back. Beautiful weather and never seen so many riders out. Lovely to see loads of families enjoying a ride.

Some crazy driving and close passes though, most 🔔 ends seem to be back out on the roads 😡


----------



## Soltydog (24 Jun 2020)

Got mine done today & it was my last chance, as I'm back at work tomorrow till 30th. Shouldn't June be the easiest month to get it in 🤔 On my days off this month, its either been too wet, too windy, or I've had other plans, but got out for 130+ miles today. Two weeks off early next month, so should get that done a bit sooner  Carrying food for 100 miles I can manage, but drinks on a day like today, I'd need to tow a trailer , my stops today were at a filling station for drinks, a Spa store for drinks & a sarnie & final stop at a bakers for coffee & cakes. Hopefully there'll be more choice of stop offs next month


----------



## Aravis (3 Jul 2020)

I was pleased to get July done yesterday - a partial window in some unsettled weather, but still the risk of heavy rain which struck with a vengeance quite late on in Tewkesbury. I don't think I've ever noticed to the same extent how the noise from vehicle tyres is amplified in the wet. It felt most threatening. Maybe I hit a particularly busy time.

All good though - just over 125 miles so a contribution to the lunacy challenge, and a brand new Eddington number.


----------



## Soltydog (12 Jul 2020)

Went out & did my July ride yesterday. Planned to do it, but woke up not feeling the love & really couldn't be bothered  but managed to drag my ass out around 9am. Had no route planned & wasn't sure if I'd even manage the ton, but once out I got into it & had a great day. No new VV squares, no new roads at all but a very pleasant day with fish & chips for lunch & possibly my quickest ton of the year


----------



## StuAff (12 Jul 2020)

Got mine done yesterday. Or was it Friday? Well, both. FNRttC London to Windsor- I started 2335 from Waterloo, over to HPC for the ride, after getting back to Westminster just after seven rode on to Guildford & a train home.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jul 2020)

Got mine done today 104 miles via Coventry and Solihull. Hit No Mans Heath climb at around 75 miles, got up it but was slow, then straight after the horrid climb over Orton on the Hill, think I would have been quicker walking up it today but dragged my arse over it


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jul 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Got mine done today 104 miles via Coventry and Solihull. Hit No Mans Heath climb at around 75 miles, got up it but was slow, then straight after the horrid climb over Orton on the Hill, think I would have been quicker walking up it today but dragged my arse over it


Bad route planning !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jul 2020)

13 rider said:


> Bad route planning !


You have first hand experience of my excellent route planning


----------



## 13 rider (17 Jul 2020)

A fail  this morning been off work all week and today looked the best weather day so route planned bike prepped last night . Out the door just before 6 into a lovely Morning . 20 miles in and the first big climb of Saxileby hill which I was taking it easy spinning up when twang and a clatter ,Broken spoke . Wheel well out of true had to open the brake caliper to get the wheel to spin. Decision time push on and gamble the wheel holds up or turntail and head home . Decide to bail and had a steady ride home made it did it was slow do doing 80+ miles would have been very slow .With my TCR in the Lbs having its brakes fixed and now my Defy failing me I running out of equipment . Thankfully I do have a spare rear wheel for the Defy so now planning for Sunday . Not in panic mode yet


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jul 2020)

13 rider said:


> A fail  this morning been off work all week and today looked the best weather day so route planned bike prepped last night . Out the door just before 6 into a lovely Morning . 20 miles in and the first big climb of Saxileby hill which I was taking it easy spinning up when twang and a clatter ,Broken spoke . Wheel well out of true had to open the brake caliper to get the wheel to spin. Decision time push on and gamble the wheel holds up or turntail and head home . Decide to bail and had a steady ride home made it did it was slow do doing 80+ miles would have been very slow .With my TCR in the Lbs having its brakes fixed and now my Defy failing me I running out of equipment . Thankfully I do have a spare rear wheel for the Defy so now planning for Sunday . Not in panic mode yet



Unlucky. If you get desperate you can borrow my Allez. I've also got a spare set of wheels if you'd prefer.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Jul 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Unlucky. If you get desperate you can borrow my Allez. I've also got a spare set of wheels if you'd prefer.


Cheers for that should be ok ,spare rear wheel fitted to the Defy test ride tomorrow .


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jul 2020)

And relax ,July's done on my last chance thankfully no mechanicals today . Got my direction wrong headed out of Leicester the opposite way to @Supersuperleeds which meant I had a tailwind out and headwind back ,so just 45 miles into a headwind . One brutal stretch in the Vale of Belvior ,long lane is aptly named 4 miles dead straight into a headwind was brutal . Anyway I got round 103 miles in the bag


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2020)

13 rider said:


> And relax ,July's done on my last chance thankfully no mechanicals today . Got my direction wrong head out of Leicester the oppose way to @Supersuperleeds which meant I had a tailwind out and headwind back ,so just 45 miles into a headwind . One brutal stretch in the Vale of Belvior ,long lane is aptly named 4 miles dead straight into a headwind was brutal . Anyway I got round 103 miles in the bag



Bad route planning


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jul 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Bad route planning


I agree dreadful route


----------



## StuAff (1 Aug 2020)

Eight down, four to go. Strengthening westerly wind, could have done Salisbury, or Whitchurch yet again, but decided to take maximum advantage. On the road at 5.45am (I'd have loved those temperatures all day!), Havant, Chichester, etc to Brighton…halfway stop at Rottingdean at about ten. And then, on east. Newhaven, Seaford, Bexhill, Hastings, Winchelsea, a touch of COR on NCN route 2 (sticking with the 259 there next time) and final destination, Rye. Got there around 2.30, plans for a pub late lunch abandoned for the (one-an-hour, and three hours!) train journey home. First half pace was 14 mph average, that got clobbered in the second half (all the climbing, plus road works, plus aforementioned COR) but still 12.6 mph average. Have a mad idea to go on to Dungeness at some point, but given the logistics (last train from Rye- 14 miles from the shingle- is 19.48!!) I might just do that on a bike with an engine…


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Aug 2020)

August done. 106 miles in the company of @13 rider.

Went to the Bull Ring in Birmingham to grab the city centre square. Discovered that Strava had plotted the route as if we were riding on the right, made for interesting navigation on the dual carriageways through brum and when going around roundabouts.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Aug 2020)

As above August's done . First ride since new year's Day riding with @Supersuperleeds . Company makes the miles seem so much easier . Especially when you sit on the wheel in front . I never thought I cycle through Birmingham city centre !. 102 miles for me


----------



## Aravis (5 Aug 2020)

I did August's on Monday. Recovery is a bit slower these days, making it harder to produce anything for _Your ride today..._ in anything like an acceptable timeframe.

The return of Audax validation seems to have excited many, but the most significant milestone from my perspective was the completion of 100 centuries on my recycled ex-skip bike, which came to me looking like this in March 2017:







What looks like an acceptable front tyre proved to be unserviceable, but the seat post wasn't firmly stuck. I'm still using the headset and the bottle cage screws.

A couple of images to record the happy day:










The first one could be a contender for the _Name that road_ thread. Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Aravis (5 Aug 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Is that all? Have you replaced _everything _else?


Yes, I think so, unless I also used the bolts securing the mudguards.

What I needed was a receptacle for the parts from my aluminium tourer, which had developed what looked like a crack in the head tube. That frame had been my partner on 43 century rides, which seemed quite a lot at the time. A tenner from eBay and a drive up to Shropshire via the Long Mynd to collect was a pretty good deal. For a while I used the seat post (not the clamp and screw) and the Q/R bolt, but neither was completely satisfactory, the grooves on top of the post being rather worn. More recently the yellow V-brakes made a reappearance for a 1-ride flirtation with butterfly bars.

One of my most satisfying purchases, though I have to admit I was lucky with the rear wheel spacing.


----------



## robjh (11 Aug 2020)

Oh dear, wondering if I'm out now for 2020. I haven't done August's ride yet and then this





Two fractures from a tightening dog's lead incident. It's supposed to be on for about 3 weeks, which if I squint might just mean the last days of this month....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Aug 2020)

robjh said:


> Oh dear, wondering if I'm out now for 2020. I haven't done August's ride yet and then this
> View attachment 541123
> 
> 
> Two fractures from a tightening dog's lead incident. It's supposed to be on for about 3 weeks, which if I squint might just mean the last days of this month....



Fingers crossed for you, right hand fingers obviously.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Aug 2020)

robjh said:


> Oh dear, wondering if I'm out now for 2020. I haven't done August's ride yet and then this
> View attachment 541123
> 
> 
> Two fractures from a tightening dog's lead incident. It's supposed to be on for about 3 weeks, which if I squint might just mean the last days of this month....


Ouch.
Hope you can still get a ride done Rob.


----------



## robjh (11 Aug 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Ouch.
> Hope you can still get a ride done Rob.


Thanks Ian. The more immediate frustration is that we're off to Wales in the motorhome next week and I would normally have the bike on the back for a couple of great hill rides, and I can't cycle at all at the moment - I tried but can't take any weight on that hand.
I'll be a good boy for a couple of weeks at least and see how it goes. I haven't given up all hope of an August century just yet.


----------



## StuAff (12 Aug 2020)

GWS Rob!


----------



## Soltydog (12 Aug 2020)

Got my August qualifier done today, pretty uneventful on roads I've ridden many times. A quick 42 miles solo, before meeting up with my wife & her friend. There was a chance of thunder storms today so took the Enigma with full guards, but no jacket, far too warm. Heard a couple of claps of thunder & got caught in a small light shower whilst waiting but luckily that was it. Nice lunch out £13 for 3 of us, cheers Boris


----------



## ianrauk (16 Aug 2020)

That rare cycling day when both legs and mind are happy to work. A thoroughly enjoyable follow your nose ride in Kent to bag Augusts qualifying ride. 119 miles for the day including a few future Eddington numbers. Imperial Century #10 for the year, #283 over all and month #117 in row. Bonus that I got home before the rain came. Only got lost twice 





A bit murky at 6am




ooh a black cat




Isle Of Sheppey Bridge









Rochester Castle




The Medway


----------



## robjh (31 Aug 2020)

I posted upthread, nearly three weeks ago, that a fractured hand might have knocked me out of the challenge for this year, but happy to report that I did August's century yesterday, with 115 miles from home in Cambridgeshire to Brighton. If you look carefully at this picture at the top of Ditchling Beacon you can just about make out the splint on my left hand




or for a close-up, here




It has almost healed now, and I had more trouble from my legs after three weeks off the bike than I did from pains in the hand.

Anyway, it's good to be back


----------



## StuAff (1 Sep 2020)

September done (week off work). The old trope of Brighton and back. Felt a bit sluggish, but actual speed OK.


----------



## Soltydog (1 Sep 2020)

Got mine done today too, wasn't planned, but Mrs SD has really got the cycling bug over the last 3 months & fancied doing 100 miles. On Sunday she said weather looks good Tuesday 👍 Not the fastest ever century ride, but my average today with her was 15.2mph, much quicker than my first century ride, so the old girl did well  I'm sure she'll do more in the future, but not sure she's daft enough to sign up for this challenge & do century rides throughout the year/winter


----------



## ianrauk (2 Sep 2020)

Good stuff @StuAff & @Soltydog 
Only 3 more to go for the year.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Sep 2020)

September done, just. 100.05 miles, absolutely cream crackered now. The wind on the last 20 miles was horrendous. I’m supposed to be doing another tomorrow with @13 rider . He might be getting a text off me tomorrow.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Sep 2020)

As mentioned above a Solo ride  . 109 imperial miles . Leicester down the Roman road off the Fosse Way to Leamington Spa ,Warwick ride right past the castle then Kenilworth and rode by the castle there a cracking ride in lovely condition a bit chilly first thing but soon warmed up


----------



## Tribansman (15 Sep 2020)

Got September's done on Sunday. A sensational day for it, maximised the blue skies and sunshine by heading across the fens to just south of Hunstanton and then dropped back down to Attleborough to get the train home. A shade over 150 miles and enjoyed every one of them, especially the cycle path approach into Kings Lynn and the wooded lanes around the Sandringham Estate. Only three to go for this challenge, but I'm also trying to do at least 2 per month to get to my (since joining Strava in 2017) Eddington number up to 100 before I'm 40! Only on 59 so still a long way to go


----------



## Aravis (17 Sep 2020)

September was done yesterday, as I've already recounted in _Your ride today..._

A scan of my stats suggests I wasn't going too badly (by my standards) in the first half. I became extremely tired later, which was what I expected to happen. Just keep turning the pedals, it doesn't matter how slowly...

But you know how it is, today the pain has evaporated and I enjoyed every minute. 

Edit: I forgot to mention that my January 1st effort had a Strava activity reference starting with 2. Yesterday's began with a 4. Worthy of note?


----------



## ianrauk (27 Sep 2020)

Out of the door at sunrise to meet up with the mighty Ross The Boss. He was joining me on the first part of today's ride to have Brekkie at Yalding. A fair rapid pace meant we got to Teapot Island Cafe early and had to wait a little, but it did mean we were first in the queue as soon after a good dozen or so other cyclists from different clubs turned up.
After brekkie, Ross made his was home whilst I continued my ride. It started to get a little cold now and a bit further in the heavens opened and decided to rain on me for an hour. Once the rain had stopped the wind Gods decided to punish me a bit more by blowing a nasty headwind in my direction making for tough going at times. But I got round and got home, a mucky human and a mucky bike. But Septembers Imperial Century Ride is done and dusted though a little late in the month.
So, scores on the doors. A tad just over 104 miles for the day. Imperial Century Ride #12 for the year. #285 over all. Imperial month #118 in a row. The 10 years is getting closer.
View attachment 549480


View attachment 549481


View attachment 549482


----------



## Tribansman (5 Oct 2020)

Got October's in early this month as busy few weekends ahead. Absolutely foul weather yesterday, torrential rain for virtually the whole time I was out, and pretty windy too.

Still, enjoyed the battle against the elements and autumnal feel. Rode out to Newport Pagnell from Letchworth and met up with a mate to do a 40 mile loop up around the gently rolling Bucks countryside taking in Olney, Cranfield, Woburn and Marston Moretaine. Back at my mates he sorted me out with a coffee, cheese toastie and dry base layer as was proper shaking from the cold.

Warmed up by blasting the first couple of climbs on way home and was then fine. Realised I need to invest in a new waterproof (and prob merino base layer and neoprene gloves too), as all the seams leaked and I was soaked to the skin inside first half hour. Although not sure any waterproof would've kept out 6 hours of incessant rain!

Does anyone have any recommends for a decent jacket £100ish? I know it can't be _that _decent for that price!

Was my 20th century of the year so far, aiming for 28 so still work to do...


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2020)

Tribansman said:


> Got October's in early this month as busy few weekends ahead. Absolutely foul weather yesterday, torrential rain for virtually the whole time I was out, and pretty windy too.
> 
> Still, enjoyed the battle against the elements and autumnal feel. Rode out to Newport Pagnell from Letchworth and met up with a mate to do a 40 mile loop up around the gently rolling Bucks countryside taking in Olney, Cranfield, Woburn and Marston Moretaine. Back at my mates he sorted me out with a coffee, cheese toastie and dry base layer as was proper shaking from the cold.
> 
> ...




Great stuff. Well done.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Oct 2020)

Well done @Tribansman . Waterproof jacket I can recommend goretex shake dry expensive but it works
Edit just seen your budget the 1 I recommended is double that !
Previous to the goretex I had a endura fs260 effective food a couple of hours but the was only £60


----------



## Tribansman (5 Oct 2020)

13 rider said:


> Well done @Tribansman . Waterproof jacket I can recommend goretex shake dry expensive but it works
> Edit just seen your budget the 1 I recommended is double that !
> Previous to the goretex I had a endura fs260 effective food a couple of hours but the was only £60



Great, thanks. Will have a look for that, or maybe ask Santa for a contribution to a goretex shake dry....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Oct 2020)

October done 104 miles to Lincoln to take advantage of the wind.
Only problem was in order to get the distance and grab some squares, I inserted a 30 mile loop at 60 miles which included 15 miles in flat Lincolnshire straight into the headwind. That bit was very slow.

Two months to go and I can’t wait to see the back of 2020.


----------



## Soltydog (7 Oct 2020)

Got my October qualifier done today too, my wife was riding out with a few friends this morning, so joined them for about 15 miles, but couldn't convince any to join me  The 25-30mph westerley wind would have put me off at one time, but today was ok, apart from a 3 mile stretch uphill into it (bloody Lincolnshire) 109 miles & 18 vv tiles


----------



## StuAff (9 Oct 2020)

October done. A very lumpy (6,257 ft of elevation) run to Salisbury (well, Laverstock, just east). Pace middling all day- headwind for the first part, ended up going through Winchester on the way back (oh dear), and all that climbing of course. Ho hum, ten down two to go.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Oct 2020)

October's done 48 miles solo to the meeting point for a 40 mile cafe ride with @Supersuperleeds and @Noodle Legs then home goal 101 imperial miles


----------



## ianrauk (11 Oct 2020)

Got my qualifying ride done today. Lovely weather for it too, not too cold this morning and some nice sunshine later.
So, like others, 2 more to go.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Oct 2020)

@Trickedem We crossed paths yesterday, just as you were getting into Lutterworth I went by the other way. That's another cyclechatter ticked off


----------



## Trickedem (13 Oct 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @Trickedem We crossed paths yesterday, just as you were getting into Lutterworth I went by the other way. That's another cyclechatter ticked off


I hope I at least smiled or gave you an acknowledgment. Did you just work this out via Strava? Or did you recognise me? I had a fantastic ride through Leicestershire, Northamptonshire, Milton Keynes, Buckinghamshire and Hertfordshire. It was a beautiful day, with a nice tailwind and no rain. I particularly like Leicestershire and Northhants, with some nice quiet lanes and idyllic villages. Milton Keynes, was OK, as I kept to NCR 6, which goes mainly through parks and alongside the Grand Union Canal. Although I did stop at a Greggs for a steak bake and a yumyum. 
The final part through Bucks and into Hertfordshire was also nice, with a few hills as I came into the Chilterns. 
Very lucky to arrive at Watford with only a 5 minute wait for a train into London.

All in all a great day with some new scenery. England in the Autumn is beautiful.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Oct 2020)

Trickedem said:


> I hope I at least smiled or gave you an acknowledgment. Did you just work this out via Strava? Or did you recognise me? I had a fantastic ride through Leicestershire, Northamptonshire, Milton Keynes, Buckinghamshire and Hertfordshire. It was a beautiful day, with a nice tailwind and no rain. I particularly like Leicestershire and Northhants, with some nice quiet lanes and idyllic villages. Milton Keynes, was OK, as I kept to NCR 6, which goes mainly through parks and alongside the Grand Union Canal. Although I did stop at a Greggs for a steak bake and a yumyum.
> The final part through Bucks and into Hertfordshire was also nice, with a few hills as I came into the Chilterns.
> Very lucky to arrive at Watford with only a 5 minute wait for a train into London.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure we both said hello. I thought I'd seen you by the photo you put on Strava and then I looked on Flyby to see where we passed.


----------



## Aravis (14 Oct 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm pretty sure we both said hello. I thought I'd seen you by the photo you put on Strava and then I looked on Flyby to see where we passed.


As of yesterday I think, Strava have made a policy decision which severely impacts Flyby. It looks as though everyone has had the permission for Flyby switched off. You can easily switch it back on again but your list, for all your old rides as well as new ones, will consist of just yourself until a significant proportion of other users also switch it back on again.  Neither Dani Rowe nor Nikki Juniper have done so yet.

It's nothing important of course, but I always like to have a look to see what other people were up to. I'm well aware it has been used for more questionable purposes.

I did October's ride yesterday, a least a layer short through somewhat misjudging the temperature which made it harder work. Enjoyable though it was to design non-repeating rides based on interlocking loops at the height of lockdown, I felt the need to go somewhere! Rescue would have been available had it been needed:


----------



## ianrauk (1 Nov 2020)

Today's cycling shenanigans brings up 120 months in a row of Imperial Century rides, or to put it another way, 10 years. Where did the time and miles go?
A great Kent ride to the beautiful Bedgebury Pinetum, only soured a little by drizzle most of the morning and a few very poor drivers, but we did see sunshine, only briefly but we saw it. It appeared, then disappeared. 
I rode in the fantastic company and leadership of @Trickedem, who come up with the route, so it had it's fair share of ups and ups and ups, and some glorious downs. The last 10 years rides have mostly been in the company of Tim, along with @rb58 who was on his own ride today. So thanks chaps. Legends.
So, scores on the doors. A tad over the 100 miles. Imperial Century #14 for the year, month 120 in a row.
1 more to go for a new gold star.


----------



## Trickedem (2 Nov 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Today's cycling shenanigans brings up 120 months in a row of Imperial Century rides, or to put it another way, 10 years. Where did the time and miles go?
> A great Kent ride to the beautiful Bedgebury Pinetum, only soured a little by drizzle most of the morning and a few very poor drivers, but we did see sunshine, only briefly but we saw it. It appeared, then disappeared.
> I rode in the fantastic company and leadership of @Trickedem, who come up with the route, so it had it's fair share of ups and ups and ups, and some glorious downs. The last 10 years rides have mostly been in the company of Tim, along with @rb58 who was on his own ride today. So thanks chaps. Legends.
> So, scores on the doors. A tad over the 100 miles. Imperial Century #14 for the year, month 120 in a row.
> ...


Congratulations on completing your 10th year. That was a tough ride for me, with lockdown fatness and fitness(lack of). I nearly didn't get up and do this ride, but I am so glad I did. The weather and wind were nowhere near as bad as forecast and the scenery was magnificent. I would recommend a visit to Bedgebury Pinetum in the autumn, it is fabulous.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Nov 2020)

November done. Headed south west and got within 4 miles of Stratford. Got a cheeky veloviewer square by riding into a cul de sac onto the path and into the next street and back out onto the main road again so I didn't have to do a dead end 

Just one more to go


----------



## StuAff (7 Nov 2020)

One to go…in view of The Rules, I stayed local-ish- west to Botley, north a bit, east to Bishops Waltham, back down to the top of Portsdown Hill, east as far as Fishbourne, then back west and assorted back-and-forth on Portsea Island for thirty-odd miles. Lost about 2 miles on the Garmin, but just made up that mileage because I wasn't sure how much was needed. Pace pretty rubbish again- 11.0 mph average, but never mind.


----------



## Tribansman (8 Nov 2020)

Got mine done too yesterday. Just one to go now, January seems a _*very *_long time ago!

Was a cracking day for it with the light winds and bright start. I made a really early getaway as had to be done by lunchtime-ish. Set off at 4am and by the time sunrise came I'd hit the fens and some glorious misty dawn views. Did an extended loop around Cambridge, almost over to Newmarket, including some off road and wooded trails mainly for the variety factor as it was a very flat ride.

Don't know what I was happier about when I got home: the massive pot of leftover bolognaise from the previous night's tea, or seeing Pennsylvania had been officially projected for Biden.

What a brutal year 2020's been for everyone, hopefully vile Trump getting booted out will be the start of a brighter 2021.


----------



## Aravis (17 Nov 2020)

I'm struggling with what might at one time have been called a nervous breakdown. For most of this month the idea of riding a bike has been totally unthinkable and at times I'd assumed I was out of all challenges, as if that seemed to matter at all.

This evening I'm relatively calm.

Without something like @All uphill's ABC Saints photographic challenge I don't think I'd have made it out of the door yesterday. I'd seen a possible quip based on "Holy Innocents", but that would have come to nothing if I couldn't complete the rest of the plan, and remarkably, that proved a big enough incentive to see me through the day. Mostly it was a case of just turning the pedals, never mind how slow, but I did it - 103.03 miles, starting and finishing in darkness.

This is St. Denys' Church, Severn Stoke during yesterday's brief spell of sunshine, with the top of the Malverns just poking out above the sign.






Perhaps I should add that my wife was fully supportive of this adventure, but I'm not sure she expected me to manage 100 miles!


----------



## Trickedem (17 Nov 2020)

Aravis said:


> I'm struggling with what might at one time have been called a nervous breakdown. For most of this month the idea of riding a bike has been totally unthinkable and at times I'd assumed I was out of all challenges, as if that seemed to matter at all.
> 
> This evening I'm relatively calm.
> 
> ...


Well done for getting out and I hope it helped.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Nov 2020)

Aravis said:


> I'm struggling with what might at one time have been called a nervous breakdown. For most of this month the idea of riding a bike has been totally unthinkable and at times I'd assumed I was out of all challenges, as if that seemed to matter at all.
> 
> This evening I'm relatively calm.
> 
> ...


Well done chap. Sometimes bike riding can be a great healer.


----------



## Tribansman (18 Nov 2020)

Aravis said:


> I'm struggling with what might at one time have been called a nervous breakdown. For most of this month the idea of riding a bike has been totally unthinkable and at times I'd assumed I was out of all challenges, as if that seemed to matter at all.
> 
> This evening I'm relatively calm.
> 
> ...



It can be hard to summon up the motivation to go out and ride at the best of times in winter, so great that you managed to get out and hope it helped.

It really can be a great tonic, even if just for a few miles. Just one to go for this year, you can do it!


----------



## 13 rider (22 Nov 2020)

Got November's done today ,I've been completely lacking motivation to do longer rides for a couple of months ,still riding everyday but 2 hours is enough at the moment facing 6.5hrs in the saddle has no appeal . Genuinely considered quitting the challenge but in the week I read @Aravis post in the week and that's was enough to give me a kick up the bum beat the apathy and get out .Couldn't have picked a better November day chilly but sunny . Did struggle to keep heading away from home but just kept peddling and the miles slowly racked up . Thankfully the cafe at Rosliston was open for takeaways just as I was flagging . One more to go


----------



## ianrauk (22 Nov 2020)

13 rider said:


> Got November's done today ,I've been completely lacking motivation to do longer rides for a couple of months ,still riding everyday but 2 hours is enough at the moment facing 6.5hrs in the saddle has no appeal . Genuinely considered quitting the challenge but in the week I read @Aravis post in the week and that's was enough to give me a kick up the bum beat the apathy and get out .Couldn't have picked a better November day chilly but sunny . Did struggle to keep heading away from home but just kept peddling and the miles slowly racked up . Thankfully the cafe at Rosliston was open for takeaways just as I was flagging . One more to go


Good stuff. Really glad you're still in the challenge, along with @Aravis


----------



## Soltydog (26 Nov 2020)

Off work now for rest of the month, today looked about the best weather wise, so headed out & got mine done today. Was hoping for no stops today, but my rear tyre had other ideas  Hoping to get the final one done earlier in the month


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Dec 2020)

Done 

I needed to take two days off work before Christmas, so a couple of weeks ago booked this Thursday and Friday off with the aim to get the ride done on one of those days, looked at the weather forecast at the weekend and messaged my boss to change Thursday to today. Tomorrow and Friday the forecast is not nice at all.

Set off just before 07:00, so first hour was in the dark, got proper layered up thinking it was going to be cold but I was lovely and warm all the way around, Last hour or so I hit that really fine drizzle that instantly wets you and makes your glasses completely useless.

Went down to Warwick and back and I came up with a cunning planning. I made the second half of the route have a town pretty much every ten miles. So Kenilworth at 50 miles; Meridan at 60, Nuneaton at 70, Market Bosworth at 80. The 90 mile point was Cropston which is a village just to the north of Leicester but this was also my final turning point before heading home.

It made the second half of the ride mentally much easier as I just rode to each place. Rather than thinking bloody hell another 50 miles to go, it was, it's 10 miles to Meridan.

Stopped in Meridan to have a can of coke and a double decker I'd taken with me, coke nice and cold, double decker rock hard.

Despite drinking a big mug of tea before setting of and a 750ml bottle en route, I didn't need to stop for a pee. I normally stop twice in the first 20 miles.

Anyway I think that is now 7 consecutive years done and this year has definitely been the hardest one.

Good luck to everyone else in getting their final rides in.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2020)

Well done @Supersuperleeds 

New good star for you


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Dec 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Well done @Supersuperleeds
> 
> New good star for you
> View attachment 561266



Cheers, added it


----------



## Tribansman (2 Dec 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Stopped in Meridan to have a can of coke and a double decker I'd taken with me, coke nice and cold, double decker rock hard.


Top snack choice 👍
Well done, 2020 will def be memorable!


----------



## Soltydog (3 Dec 2020)

Well done Chris, I've got 5 days off from Saturday, but the weather doesn't look too inviting any day  Might have to leave it a week or so


----------



## Tribansman (7 Dec 2020)

Done 🥳

Struggled today. Was tired when I set off and never really got going. The ever present fog also limited the restorative power of pleasant views and exploring new roads. Still, glad I got out and was a decent ride all in all.

Headed down to the fringes of the M25 and criss crossed A1 and M1 all day. Took in Potters Bar, Radlett, Watford, Hemel, St Albans, Hatfield, Hertford and Stevenage and a bit of nice climbing on the edge of the Chilterns. Nearly got taken out by an enormous hawk as it flew across my path chasing a blackbird! Apart from that and at least a dozen close passes, pretty uneventful ride.

Was a cloyingly damp day but just about managed to stay warm. And although the fog gave terrible visibility, was really atmospheric.

Finished the ride at my lad's school to pick him up and we then cycled the 10 miles home. He's only just turned 7 so decent effort from the lad, although he was riding at an intensity to stay warm-ish, apart from numb fingers; by the time we got home I was to-the-bones cold. Some hot chocolate and a tray full of chips sorted us out though.

We spent the ride home talking about his first century, which he wants to do before he's 9 . He has cycled just under 1,000 miles this year (35 is his furthest) and loves being on the bike, but think we're likely to face stiff opposition (probably quite rightly) from my other half 😂

Really pleased to have completed the challenge, esp with all the other stuff going on this year.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Dec 2020)

Well done @Tribansman and welcome to our very exclusive club.
Its been a tough year for us mile eaters, so here's a nice Gold star for you


----------



## Trickedem (8 Dec 2020)

@ianrauk and I were due to go on Sunday. This meant both of us leaving the house at 6.30am. I was up at 5.45 and it was absolutely pouring down and the temperature was about 3-4 degrees. Common sense prevailed however and after a quick phone call we decided to postpone the ride. After going back to bed, then having a nice cooked breakfast about 10am it was still raining outside. So definitely the right decision!


----------



## StuAff (8 Dec 2020)

Trickedem said:


> @ianrauk and I were due to go on Sunday. This meant both of us leaving the house at 6.30am. I was up at 5.45 and it was absolutely pouring down and the temperature was about 3-4 degrees. Common sense prevailed however and after a quick phone call we decided to postpone the ride. After going back to bed, then having a nice cooked breakfast about 10am it was still raining outside. So definitely the right decision!


I was out on a bike at 6am Thursday. Got home at 11.30 and it hadn't stopped raining. Still raining when I went to work. Fortunately the bike in question was 395cc, has a very large windcreen and nice big fairing, plus the rider was wearing a rain suit 

This weekend looks rather better....


----------



## Aravis (12 Dec 2020)

I thought maybe I ought to check in. It's been a while. Well done to everyone who's completed in this godforsaken year.

I've recently been put on a heavy dose of diazepam which on the face of it rules out anything with machinery, including bikes, for the time being. I'm enjoying a lucid phase at the moment and the thought that cycling as I have always known it is something I can experience again is a warm one. Actually I generally prefer the cold.

Yesterday the visiting doctor noted the bike in the hallway and asked if it was mine - as if there would have been any doubt. He said that despite everything I still ought to be walking and cycling with suitable safeguards. I thought of suggesting that meant I should keep things short - no more than 100 miles perhaps? With limited time, that might have deflected the conversation away from more important matters.

At the moment the last week looks like the only one I can hope to aspire to for ride number twelve and a fifth star. A good thing that I'm even talking about it maybe.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Dec 2020)

Good luck @Aravis . Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Dec 2020)

@Aravis Just to echo @13 rider fingers crossed for you


----------



## ianrauk (12 Dec 2020)

Yep, echo what t'others said. Fingers crossed. Want you to get that gold star.


----------



## Tribansman (12 Dec 2020)

Me too @Aravis

Take care and hope you feel up to getting out. But if you don't, there's always next year 👍


----------



## StuAff (12 Dec 2020)

Failed attempt today. Planned to do Salisbury and back. Have just got a new-to-me eTrex 30x, and unfortunately put the route file in the wrong format (unlike my Edge 705- seemingly deceased- it can't do turn-by-turn from a GPX track, unless I've missed something). That was one problem- Salisbury has a lot of 'wrong' ways in and out by bike- but more important I was really slow all day, and evening. Average didn't hit 10 mph, ever, so it made for a very, very tedious ride. Rather than keep on to Salisbury, I turned back and ended up doing the last stretch up and down round Southsea- but two more hours of that would have been ridiculous. Oh, and I seemed to be suffering from chafing to boot. 75 miles in the end, back at half five after being out before nine. Next weekend not looking good, so if it gets done it might be another Bank Holiday special…


----------



## Bollo (13 Dec 2020)

StuAff said:


> Failed attempt today. Planned to do Salisbury and back. Have just got a new-to-me eTrex 30x, and unfortunately put the route file in the wrong format (unlike my Edge 705- seemingly deceased- it can't do turn-by-turn from a GPX track, unless I've missed something). That was one problem- Salisbury has a lot of 'wrong' ways in and out by bike- but more important I was really slow all day, and evening. Average didn't hit 10 mph, ever, so it made for a very, very tedious ride. Rather than keep on to Salisbury, I turned back and ended up doing the last stretch up and down round Southsea- but two more hours of that would have been ridiculous. Oh, and I seemed to be suffering from chafing to boot. 75 miles in the end, back at half five after being out before nine. Next weekend not looking good, so if it gets done it might be another Bank Holiday special…


Sympatico Stu. Salisbury is a bizarrely difficult place to enter and leave on a bike. I usually come in via Old Sarum but the stretch after Porton Down to Old Sarum is a bit of a B-road racetrack. South east I go past the Godolphin school, along that dodgy bit of A36 just before the dual-carriageway and then schlep out to Alderbury. In either case, giggles are in short supply.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Dec 2020)

StuAff said:


> Failed attempt today. Planned to do Salisbury and back. Have just got a new-to-me eTrex 30x, and unfortunately put the route file in the wrong format (unlike my Edge 705- seemingly deceased- it can't do turn-by-turn from a GPX track, unless I've missed something). That was one problem- Salisbury has a lot of 'wrong' ways in and out by bike- but more important I was really slow all day, and evening. Average didn't hit 10 mph, ever, so it made for a very, very tedious ride. Rather than keep on to Salisbury, I turned back and ended up doing the last stretch up and down round Southsea- but two more hours of that would have been ridiculous. Oh, and I seemed to be suffering from chafing to boot. 75 miles in the end, back at half five after being out before nine. Next weekend not looking good, so if it gets done it might be another Bank Holiday special…


Sorry to hear this Stu. A few weeks of December left to get another ride done and sure you will.


----------



## Trickedem (14 Dec 2020)

Aravis said:


> I thought maybe I ought to check in. It's been a while. Well done to everyone who's completed in this godforsaken year.
> 
> I've recently been put on a heavy dose of diazepam which on the face of it rules out anything with machinery, including bikes, for the time being. I'm enjoying a lucid phase at the moment and the thought that cycling as I have always known it is something I can experience again is a warm one. Actually I generally prefer the cold.
> 
> ...


Good on you. I hope you can get out.


----------



## Trickedem (14 Dec 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Done
> double decker rock hard.


Thanks


----------



## Trickedem (14 Dec 2020)

StuAff said:


> Failed attempt today. Planned to do Salisbury and back. Have just got a new-to-me eTrex 30x, and unfortunately put the route file in the wrong format (unlike my Edge 705- seemingly deceased- it can't do turn-by-turn from a GPX track, unless I've missed something). That was one problem- Salisbury has a lot of 'wrong' ways in and out by bike- but more important I was really slow all day, and evening. Average didn't hit 10 mph, ever, so it made for a very, very tedious ride. Rather than keep on to Salisbury, I turned back and ended up doing the last stretch up and down round Southsea- but two more hours of that would have been ridiculous. Oh, and I seemed to be suffering from chafing to boot. 75 miles in the end, back at half five after being out before nine. Next weekend not looking good, so if it gets done it might be another Bank Holiday special…


The eTrex is good, but doesn't really do turn by turn. I just load the track up and follow the pink line. But I also have another gps to do the turn by turn. Hopefully you can get out soon and complete another year.


----------



## robjh (14 Dec 2020)

Just completed year #2 of century-a-month rides. It was a glorious sunny mid-winter day and quite mild for December, but with a whipping wind from the south - so I headed north and did my 110 miles one-way and got a train home. 

Just updated my year's map and it looks like a large insect has settled over the south-east, and is spreading its legs out over the country whilst sitting on London and sucking the life blood out of Cambridge


----------



## Trickedem (14 Dec 2020)

robjh said:


> Just completed year #2 of century-a-month rides. It was a glorious sunny mid-winter day and quite mild for December, but with a whipping wind from the south - so I headed north and did my 110 miles one-way and got a train home.
> 
> Just updated my year's map and it looks like a large insect has settled over the south-east, and is spreading its legs out over the country whilst sitting on London and sucking the life blood out of Cambridge
> View attachment 563403


Well done @robjh


----------



## Trickedem (14 Dec 2020)

I completed my century ride on Saturday. I had planned to go out the previous weekend with @ianrauk but the weather was so bad we did a rain check. The ride marks 10 whole calendar years of doing this challenge so I was apprehensive and wanted to get this done as early in the month as possible, unfortunately Ian was otherwise engaged, so we couldn't tick this off together as we would both have liked to have done. Although it didn't rain the roads were absolutely filthy and idiot boy thought it would be a good idea to use the summer bike with no mudguards! My route was a bit convoluted and hilly as I have now started the madness of veloviewer tile bagging, but worthwhile as I increased my maximum square by one to 18x18. As we are in tier 3 there was no cafe stop, but I did have a coffee at a petrol station, which was a reasonable substitute considering.




As you can see, most of my century rides this year have been local, with one exception where I was able to ride down to Watford from Hinckley. So another year beckons, although I feel that the pressure is off a bit now I have reached the 10 year milestone.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Dec 2020)

Trickedem said:


> The eTrex is good, but doesn't really do turn by turn. I just load the track up and follow the pink line. But I also have another gps to do the turn by turn. Hopefully you can get out soon and complete another year.



It can do turn by turn on routes but it is so damn slow at calculating you may as well not bother. Simple pre planned tracks on a map is its forte.


----------



## Trickedem (14 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> It can do turn by turn on routes but it is so damn slow at calculating you may as well not bother. Simple pre planned tracks on a map is its forte.


I must admit, I didn't realise you could get it to do turn by turn on an etrex. I have just retired my 800 which was absolutely rock solid at doing tbt so it was never needed. I now have an Edge Explore which does tbt, although not as well as the 800 which was 10 years old. Garmin, make good hardware but crap software!


----------



## Trickedem (14 Dec 2020)

Trickedem said:


> I completed my century ride on Saturday. I had planned to go out the previous weekend with @ianrauk but the weather was so bad we did a rain check. The ride marks 10 whole calendar years of doing this challenge so I was apprehensive and wanted to get this done as early in the month as possible, unfortunately Ian was otherwise engaged, so we couldn't tick this off together as we would both have liked to have done. Although it didn't rain the roads were absolutely filthy and idiot boy thought it would be a good idea to use the summer bike with no mudguards! My route was a bit convoluted and hilly as I have now started the madness of veloviewer tile bagging, but worthwhile as I increased my maximum square by one to 18x18. As we are in tier 3 there was no cafe stop, but I did have a coffee at a petrol station, which was a reasonable substitute considering.
> View attachment 563415
> 
> As you can see, most of my century rides this year have been local, with one exception where I was able to ride down to Watford from Hinckley. So another year beckons, although I feel that the pressure is off a bit now I have reached the 10 year milestone.
> View attachment 563416


Oh no. I have just discovered an issue. I can't give myself another star, because the signature size is limited!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Dec 2020)

Trickedem said:


> Oh no. I have just discovered an issue. I can't give myself another star, because the signature size is limited!


Sorted


----------



## Trickedem (15 Dec 2020)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Sorted


Thanks Pat.


----------



## Soltydog (17 Dec 2020)

Got my December qualifier done today  Today looked the best day of my few off, cold but less wind forecast than the next few days & my 3 days off at Christmas look like they could be cold & wet, so glad to have it done today. Headed onto the Wolds for a bit, then met up with my wife, near home, at around 70 miles to have a bit of company for last stretch. Think that puts my Eddington upto 96 now, see you all next year for more fun  & best wishes to all those still to get their December rides done 👍


----------



## 13 rider (20 Dec 2020)

I'm over the line ,104 imperial miles out to Cannock Chase and back . Apart from 2 nature breaks a non stop ride ,so another year done . I like to say I'm looking forward to next year but as I found this year a struggle I can't say I am but will still throw my hat in the ring


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Dec 2020)

13 rider said:


> I'm over the line ,104 imperial miles out to Cannock Chase and back . Apart from 2 nature breaks a non stop ride ,so another year done . I like to say I'm looking forward to next year but as I found this year a struggle I can't say I am but will still throw my hat in the ring



Well done mate.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Dec 2020)

2020 challenge all done and dusted.
I collected my 10th gold star yesterday with a tier 4 ride with @Trickedem , who earned his 10th last week..
Myself, Tim and @rb58 started off this challenge 10 years ago. I don't think we thought we'd be still doing the challenge 10 years later.

It was a very rainy start at 6.45am but luckily it stopped soon after I left to meet Tim. I was heading east and so was the rain, I was lucky, Tim not so, he was heading west, into the rain. 8am and a quick coffee at the agreed meet stop. The rain had now stopped and it promised to be a nice-ish day. It was mostly, only having to suffer a couple of short, sharp downpours, but blue skies appeared and we had a smattering of sun.





We did have a planned route but as Tim had already done his 100 miler for the month he was only doing a shorter loop so we decided to change our original plans and follow our noses, with Tim grabbing a few velo viewer tiles for good measure.
At 65 miles we parted ways at Rochester and I made my way home, adding in few local loops to make sure I got the 100.

Tim gave me a pressie. This brilliant framed picture. It's now standing very proudly on our lounge sideboard. A lovely gesture. Thanks Tim.





Its only a few days until 2021.. let the challenge continue


----------



## Trickedem (21 Dec 2020)

ianrauk said:


> 2020 challenge all done and dusted.
> I collected my 10th gold star yesterday with a tier 4 ride with @Trickedem , who earned his 10th last week..
> Myself, Tim and @rb58 started off this challenge 10 years ago. I don't think we thought we'd be still doing the challenge 10 years later.
> 
> ...


Very nice ride yesterday. Hard to believe we've been doing this for 10 years. I was going to bow out for 2021, but have decided I will keep going.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Dec 2020)

Trickedem said:


> Very nice ride yesterday. Hard to believe we've been doing this for 10 years. I was going to bow out for 2021, but have decided I will keep going.




See you January 1st then


----------



## 13 rider (21 Dec 2020)

Congratulations on ten years @ianrauk


----------



## Tribansman (21 Dec 2020)

13 rider said:


> Congratulations on ten years @ianrauk



Racking up 10 years is a brilliant achievement, not least avoiding any serious injuries that would require an eight week lay off in all that time.

I know I've only just started but I'm hoping I can get there or at least close...and persuade my lad to join me for years 9 and 10!

I had already bagged December's but wanted to go out today to 'top and tail' the double century I did on the sunny summer solstice weekend. The conditions couldn't have been more different! I only had the morning free so set off at 4am in rain and annoyingly gusty wind that only stopped the last hour of the ride. My new jacket kept all the rain out so chuffed with that. Although the last 10 miles were a real struggle, I think the combination of the effort to stay warm, what felt like a constant head/cross wind and having to concentrate on the wet and dark roads for the first very dark 3.5 hours really took it out of me.

Still, was home by 11 and a nice hot shower sorted me out. Weather looking slightly more encouraging for the Rapha 500 🤞


----------



## Trickedem (23 Dec 2020)

Tribansman said:


> Racking up 10 years is a brilliant achievement, not least avoiding any serious injuries that would require an eight week lay off in all that time.
> 
> I know I've only just started but I'm hoping I can get there or at least close...and persuade my lad to join me for years 9 and 10!
> 
> ...


It's been a close run thing. I had a knee injury in 2017 doing LEL and didn't do my August Century until the 29th. Then I did the September one two days later. Then in October 2018 I crashed at the velodrome and got a bad AC joint injury. Fortunately I had done a century at the beginning of the month and was able to ride properly again by mid Nov. I know that @ianrauk has had a least one injury that was quite bad. I suppose there has been some luck involved.


----------



## StuAff (25 Dec 2020)

I'm out. Weather forecast tomorrow looks decidedly iffy, wind speeds building all day. Sunday and Monday both worse (rain, sleet). I'd rather accept 'defeat' than go out and suffer like the other week…Ho hum, it's been a good run.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Dec 2020)

That's a shame @StuAff


----------



## ianrauk (25 Dec 2020)

Sorry to hear that @StuAff . You had a great run and there's always another year.


----------



## Tribansman (25 Dec 2020)

So close @StuAff 

Wise not to endure crappy weather and risk getting run down. Weather forecast may change though, and no chance of sneaking an extra day off work in case Weds or Thurs better?


----------



## StuAff (25 Dec 2020)

TBH, I was kind of getting fed up with the treadmill anyway. December is always difficult because of the four letter word. Weekends tend to have rain/freezing temperatures/wind/all of the above. And no, I wouldn't bunk off to get a century in. Yes, annoyed at not getting the ninth straight year, but not that annoyed.


----------



## Aravis (25 Dec 2020)

StuAff said:


> I'm out. Weather forecast tomorrow looks decidedly iffy, wind speeds building all day. Sunday and Monday both worse (rain, sleet). I'd rather accept 'defeat' than go out and suffer like the other week…Ho hum, it's been a good run.


Are you sure it's really that impossible? Looking at the Met Office forecast, I agree with your assessment of Sunday and Monday, but Tuesday and Wednesday (which is still only the 30th) look decidedly possible, if perhaps a bit windier in the far south than up here.

All my friends and family want me to do it and I can't imagine not at least starting an attempt. I've let Audax go for the time being so I don't need to consider anything beyond the bare 100 - let's say 101 to be completely sure.


----------



## StuAff (25 Dec 2020)

Aravis said:


> Are you sure it's really that impossible? Looking at the Met Office forecast, I agree with your assessment of Sunday and Monday, but Tuesday and Wednesday (which is still only the 30th) look decidedly possible, if perhaps a bit windier in the far south than up here.
> 
> All my friends and family want me to do it and I can't imagine not at least starting an attempt. I've let Audax go for the time being so I don't need to consider anything beyond the bare 100 - let's say 101 to be completely sure.


Working days, so no…


----------



## Soltydog (25 Dec 2020)

Gutted for you @StuAff  but looking at the forecast here I doubt I'll be out on the road again this year, last time I came off on ice, I was off the bike for 2 weeks & I cant bear that again. Always next year mate


----------



## Trickedem (26 Dec 2020)

StuAff said:


> I'm out. Weather forecast tomorrow looks decidedly iffy, wind speeds building all day. Sunday and Monday both worse (rain, sleet). I'd rather accept 'defeat' than go out and suffer like the other week…Ho hum, it's been a good run.


Sorry to hear this @StuAff after battling through the year. Tuesday onwards looks a bit better, but I suppose you are back at work.


----------



## StuAff (26 Dec 2020)

Trickedem said:


> Sorry to hear this @StuAff after battling through the year. Tuesday onwards looks a bit better, but I suppose you are back at work.


Yup (and stop swearing  )


----------



## Aravis (31 Dec 2020)

Wednesday (30th) and today looked like possibilities. Early morning temperatures were forecast to be a bit higher and I didn't like the thought of leaving it to the very last day, when anything might come up to get in the way.

I'm sure medical opinion would have been against me. One doctor a few days ago said that with what I'm taking there's no reason not to do shortish rides. Now where would we be without a little creative interpretation?

The first thing I noticed when starting was that for what felt like normal effort my speed was a couple of mph down on what I'd expect. So to see this through a considerable length of time riding after dark was going to be needed. This was almost certainly partly due to medication, but it's not really in our nature to give up at that stage, is it?

I'd planned a nice route continuing the ABC Saints theme, but once I turned off the main road at about 15 miles it was looking extremely improbable. Turning onto a short but important section of very minor road there was a lot of thick ice, and in attempting to stop lost my front wheel and came down heavily on my right. The only damage to the bike was a broken rear light - one of many reason you should always have at least two - and I avoided extending my arm so my scaphoid and clavicle were safe. However I did land on my upper arm and my ribs took the full force. But once I managed to stand up - not so easy to work out how to do that when your lower foot is still clipped in - the ribs didn't feel too bad. So not time for a call home yet.

Having gingerly made my way back to the A38, my revised plan was to head up and down the main roads (traffic was reasonably light everywhere) and clock up the miles that way. So I headed towards Worcester, reversed at the first roundabout, then at the Upton crossing took the B-road to Pershore. There I did a nice circuit of the green and the magnificent Abbey.

Some of the road closure signing was contradictory, but drivers seemed to be using the Eckington Bridge road confidently in both directions so I did the same. There was a short flooded section, but the wheels of the car in front helpfully showed me a good line to take. From there I headed out on the Stow road, intending to reverse at the Toddington roundabout. At this point I was still only in the high 50s and not feeling good. The rib injury was clearly causing me to make adjustments affecting my neck and shoulders. Even simply mounting the bike and restarting was becoming difficult.

After reaching Tewkesbury my plan had been to cross the river and do the straightforward Upton loop which would have taken me pretty much to the exact 100. Normally I'd do that without a second thought, but in all honesty I wasn't feeling particularly safe and I decided to head straight for a spot near home, which I would reach at about 80 miles. I called to explain to my wife what I was doing, and set about touring local roads I'm reasonably confident of, with as little repetition as possible. I'd be hard pressed to remember a section of a ride I've enjoyed less. The numbers inched upwards agonisingly slowly, but as we all know as long as you can turn the pedals you will move forward. I stopped the clock at 100.47 miles, all happily uploaded and verified. A delicious fish pie was waiting to be served.

In all honesty this adventure was probably unwise and unjustifiably dangerous. But honour is satisfied in this strangest of all years - apart from the one about to start perhaps. Whether I'll be fit to join the challenge next year is not a question to consider at the moment. One thing I do always like to remember is that by the end of January the hours of daylight have increased by an hour, and it's a long month. Plenty of time for things to change for the better.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2020)

Well done @Aravis ,Great effort


----------



## ianrauk (31 Dec 2020)

13 rider said:


> Well done @Aravis ,Great effort


+1 well done


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Dec 2020)

Aravis said:


> Wednesday (30th) and today looked like possibilities. Early morning temperatures were forecast to be a bit higher and I didn't like the thought of leaving it to the very last day, when anything might come up to get in the way.
> 
> I'm sure medical opinion would have been against me. One doctor a few days ago said that with what I'm taking there's no reason not to do shortish rides. Now where would we be without a little creative interpretation?
> 
> ...


Very well done.


----------



## Soltydog (31 Dec 2020)

Awesome work @Aravis real mental strength to do that by the sounds of it  The last time I came off on the ice, several years ago, I was only 3 miles from home, turned round & call it a day straight away


----------



## Trickedem (31 Dec 2020)

Aravis said:


> Wednesday (30th) and today looked like possibilities. Early morning temperatures were forecast to be a bit higher and I didn't like the thought of leaving it to the very last day, when anything might come up to get in the way.
> 
> I'm sure medical opinion would have been against me. One doctor a few days ago said that with what I'm taking there's no reason not to do shortish rides. Now where would we be without a little creative interpretation?
> 
> ...


Well done. A triumph over adversity. Chapeau indeed.


----------



## Tribansman (1 Jan 2021)

Aravis said:


> Wednesday (30th) and today looked like possibilities. Early morning temperatures were forecast to be a bit higher and I didn't like the thought of leaving it to the very last day, when anything might come up to get in the way.
> 
> I'm sure medical opinion would have been against me. One doctor a few days ago said that with what I'm taking there's no reason not to do shortish rides. Now where would we be without a little creative interpretation?
> 
> ...



Heroic effort and great resilience 👍 bet it was agony once the initial adrenaline from your fall wore off!

Here's to a better 2021 for everyone... 🤞


----------



## Soltydog (4 Jan 2021)

January rides are going to be 'interesting' due to tonight's announcement. Allowed out for local exercise, how local is local? If I take the challenge on it will just be local loops for me, 10-15 miles max from home


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2021)

Soltydog said:


> January rides are going to be 'interesting' due to tonight's announcement. Allowed out for local exercise, how local is local? If I take the challenge on it will just be local loops for me, 10-15 miles max from home



Exactly. It doesn't make any sense as usual.
But. we'll work around it to get a ride in.


----------



## Trickedem (5 Jan 2021)

In April last year I did a double figure of eight loop for my Century Ride. The maximum distance I was from home was around 10 miles. I will keep a close eye on what is agreed in Parliament tomorrow and hopefully will do the same ride again this month.


----------



## Aravis (5 Jan 2021)

All of us can demonstrate very easily that in normal circumstances we frequently ride 50 miles or more from home and back again in a single effort. If we are modifying our plans so that we remain much closer to home whilst still riding a similar distance, then I'd be happy to argue that this is "staying local".

So far we've been spared from arbitrary limits on time spent exercising or distance allowed from home. Let us hope that continues. Looking at the section "If you break the rules" in the latest guidance/regulations, I don't get the impression that those riding bikes whilst keeping themselves to themselves are the people the authorities are concerned about.


----------



## Tribansman (5 Jan 2021)

That's my plan too @Trickedem. If the icy/cold conditions persist, I may have to tweak the route to avoid any really minor/shaded roads. 

I had planned on doing three or four centuries per month this year, but don't think this is in the spirit of the regulations, and multiple local loop rides would be boring anyway, especially as all other riding likely to be on the same roads. 

Maybe time to dust off and tune up my mountain bike and build up my knowledge of local tracks, although I'm not in the most inspiring of areas for that...woods are about as exciting as it gets in Herts and there aren't that many of them with bike trails.


----------



## Trickedem (6 Jan 2021)

Trickedem said:


> In April last year I did a double figure of eight loop for my Century Ride. The maximum distance I was from home was around 10 miles. I will keep a close eye on what is agreed in Parliament tomorrow and hopefully will do the same ride again this month.


I will also be keeping any long rides private on Strava. I expected there will be 'journalists' scouring Strava and the like to produce a story about how bad cyclists are.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Jan 2021)

Just watching local East Midlands news . Derbyshire police have fined 2 people for driving 5 miles to a reservoir for a walk !!! . Nottinghamshire police say that would be ok . News report got around to what is local ,your village or part of town is apparently the definition. Cycling got mentioned and the word local was raised again but the Notts police officer seemed really relaxed about cycling . So its clear as mud what you can do 
If we are staying local could the not returning to home rule be relaxed ?


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2021)

13 rider said:


> If we are staying local could the not returning to home rule be relaxed ?


In these exceptional circumstances I would say yes.


----------



## Ajax Bay (8 Jan 2021)

13 rider said:


> If we are staying local could the not returning to home rule be relaxed ?


I was considering raising that a few days ago, but didn't feel brave enough to ask. Entirely sensible. Slight challenge that a 'home visit' might generate the perception that multiple bouts of exercise were being undertaken, not realising that the stop was merely a break within a longer exercise activity. (Edit: I am aware that the law makes no specification about the length of exercise allowable, nor does it specify 'only once per day' - which appears in the 'guidance'.) I shall not rehearse here issues of 'local' being done to death elsewhere. I thought this tool shared in another place was useful:
https://www.mapdevelopers.com/draw-circle-tool.php


----------



## 13 rider (8 Jan 2021)

Ajax Bay said:


> I was considering raising that a few days ago, but didn't feel brave enough to ask. Entirely sensible. Slight challenge that a 'home visit' might generate the perception that multiple bouts of exercise were being undertaken, not realising that the stop was merely a break within a longer exercise activity. I shall not rehearse here issues of 'local' being done to death elsewhere. I thought this tool shared in another place was useful:
> https://www.mapdevelopers.com/draw-circle-tool.php


Good point about 2 exercises it's getting tricky


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2021)

13 rider said:


> Good point about 2 exercises it's getting tricky


I think its just a case of being sensible. A drop off at home to pick up something to eat and drink and be on your way isn't a problem. The problem starts when you do a mileage loop, go home, stay home for a while and then head out again.


----------



## Trickedem (8 Jan 2021)

Trickedem said:


> I will also be keeping any long rides private on Strava. I expected there will be 'journalists' scouring Strava and the like to produce a story about how bad cyclists are.


I was going to do a long ride tomorrow, but looks like there is a good chance of black ice early in the day, so I will probably just go out on my Gravel bike and stay off road.


----------



## Soltydog (8 Jan 2021)

ianrauk said:


> In these exceptional circumstances I would say yes.


I wasn't sure about doing a ton this month during lockdown, allowing a stop at home will make me more comfortable with it Can't go anywhere at the mo though, track & trace pinged me, so I'm stuck indoors till Sunday. The turbo has been getting more stick than normal & I'm looking forward to going to work on Sunday


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jan 2021)

Soltydog said:


> I wasn't sure about doing a ton this month during lockdown, allowing a stop at home will make me more comfortable with it Can't go anywhere at the mo though, track & trace pinged me, so I'm stuck indoors till Sunday. The turbo has been getting more stick than normal & I'm looking forward to going to work on Sunday


You're doing a grand job sweeping the pack rides


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jan 2021)

I must admit, I'm feeling uncomfortable about doing a ton this month.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I must admit, I'm feeling uncomfortable about doing a ton this month.


Than don't do it if you feel that way. There's always another year.


----------



## Aravis (11 Jan 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I must admit, I'm feeling uncomfortable about doing a ton this month.


You are certainly not alone. But for the moment I think I'd probably try given the chance.

The one personal rule which I don't think I've broken since the pandemic arrived is that I will only go out when my wife is available and willing to collect me. As she is a front-line NHS nurse working in critical care, clearly that takes priority!

I'm also dependent on her goodwill. I can't deny that last time I went out I hit the tarmac, so I can hardly say these things can't happen. My ribs are still quite sore and the consequences could have been more serious.

For the first time this year the weather looks just about perfect this coming Friday, but that is one day I definitely can't go. Good luck to anyone who can.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jan 2021)

Aravis said:


> I will only go out when my wife is available and willing to collect me




This is wholly sensible.


----------



## StuAff (12 Jan 2021)

I was already planning to call a halt to my participation this year- ten years seemed like an apt time to stop- and frankly, starting again after the fail a few weeks back seems more like a drudge than a challenge. I haven't actually ridden since, which is terrible I know (work,weather, or both, basically). I might however do 'twelve centuries in a year'.


----------



## steverob (13 Jan 2021)

StuAff said:


> I was already planning to call a halt to my participation this year- ten years seemed like an apt time to stop- and frankly, starting again after the fail a few weeks back seems more like a drudge than a challenge. I haven't actually ridden since, which is terrible I know (work,weather, or both, basically). I might however do 'twelve centuries in a year'.


Make it thirteen and you can join the Lunacy thread!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2021)

Using *THIS* website which can work out a Mileage/KM radius from a point. I'm, looking at no more than 20 miles furthest from home for this months ride. I am also lucky that my partner can be on standby to pick me up if any unfortunate whatever happens.
I will be doing two different loops. Stopping at home after loop one for a cuppa and snack before heading out again.
This way I'll be on my own the whole ride with no need to visit any shops or premises apart from my own.

For those that are not doing rides during this time. It's wholly understandable and hope you'll be back in the challenge in better times.


----------



## Ajax Bay (13 Jan 2021)

As far as 'local' is concerned, here's a useful tool, shared 'elsewhere':
https://www.mapdevelopers.com/draw-circle-tool.php


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2021)

Ajax Bay said:


> As far as 'local' is concerned, here's a useful tool, shared 'elsewhere':
> https://www.mapdevelopers.com/draw-circle-tool.php


Which is near enough the same site as I linked to in my post above


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jan 2021)

I've added the following to the qualifying rude rules.

COVID. During these tough times one stop at home for refuelling during your ride is permitted. Hopefully meaning a qualifying ride can be planned sticking to more local routes than usual.

I hope this works for people.


----------



## Aravis (16 Jan 2021)

I've finally had some sense talked into me.

I had a major setback at the end of last year. Despite this I managed to grind out the last two rides for the 2020 challenge, and I'm very, very pleased that I did this.

But for all sorts of reasons, I don't think that trying to join this year's challenge would be a good idea. With a temptingly fine forecast for tomorrow, my wife's counsel is to forget the 100-milers for now and build myself back up with shorter and more frequent rides - strangely similar to what I've often told myself I should be doing without ever taking my own advice. 

I needed to be told this; the challenge is extraordinarily addictive and left to by own devices I'd've felt compelled to try.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jan 2021)

Tough decision @Aravis but if you feel it right for you then it's right your counsel seems sensible . It's different when you had 10 months in the bank rather than starting on the grind again 
Hopefully see you in 2022
I'm still undecided as to what to do this year


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jan 2021)

@Aravis , as I have said before..there's always another year.
Don't turn your cycling into a chore. 
Have a rest from the challenge and we'll see you in 2022 when fingers crossed, the current situation has changed and makes things easier for all.


----------



## Ajax Bay (17 Jan 2021)

Aravis said:


> forget the 100-milers for now and build myself back up with shorter and more frequent rides - strangely similar to what I've often told myself I should be doing without ever taking my own advice.


Get out and enjoy the rides.

I was a year ahead of you (and in the same boat of 'not taking my own advice'). Having easily completed metric centuries '16 and '17 (and SRs) I stepped up to doing both metric and imperial in '18 and '19 (and SRs, and RRTY in '18/19) but decided in Jan 2020 to 'drop back' to just metric in '20. As the year unfolded, that was fortuitous, though I did manage some long rides August and October to get my SR with 10 days to go.

For those of us not commuting by bike, there's a tendency to say (to ourselves) 'got to be a long one' to the detriment of (average power*) quality (for a shorter ride say 2-3 hours) and getting in the hills. As you say: "shorter and more frequent rides" to which I'd add 'harder' and greater variation in speed/effort during those rides. Having spouted all that, I'm still 'not [properly] taking my own advice'.
* For clarity, I do not have a power meter nor do I review any made up calculation of power.


----------



## Tribansman (18 Jan 2021)

Forecast was good yesterday so got out early on a local 50 mile loop that went back and forth and stayed within 7 miles or so of home. Then did it backwards so just about chalked up the century. Stayed fully socially distanced on main-ish roads... which is more than can be said of lots of the walkers and runners I saw out.

Deliberately didn't factor in a halfway stop off at home as would have found it difficult to set off again, esp with my little lad asking why I had to go out again! Took my panniers so carried enough water and tools to make sure I was fully self sufficient. Only got off the bike once to go loo and refill water.

Haven't done many miles in January so took me a while to get going but felt better as the ride went on. The sunshine definitely helped...


----------



## Trickedem (18 Jan 2021)

lovely day for a ride yesterday. I did 3 local loops staying less than 10 miles from home. Only managed 11mph average, but did do nearly 6000ft of climbing! I had a picnic at a bus stop, having taken a flask of coffee and a roll. The roads were fairly quiet and mainly only saw cyclists and walkers.


----------



## robjh (18 Jan 2021)

Trickedem said:


> lovely day for a ride yesterday. I did 3 local loops staying less than 10 miles from home. Only managed 11mph average, but did do nearly 6000ft of climbing! I had a picnic at a bus stop, having taken a flask of coffee and a roll. The roads were fairly quiet and mainly only saw cyclists and walkers.
> View attachment 569536
> 
> View attachment 569537


I saw you went through Vigo (the one in Kent not Spain). I remember some quite savage climbs on the minor roads around there when climbing up from the Gravesend direction.


----------



## Trickedem (19 Jan 2021)

robjh said:


> I saw you went through Vigo (the one in Kent not Spain). I remember some quite savage climbs on the minor roads around there when climbing up from the Gravesend direction.


I went down Vigo Hill this time. it's a beast of a hill to climb and there is a footbridge near the summit. First time I climbed it there was a family on the bridge cheering me on


----------



## Tribansman (19 Jan 2021)

Trickedem said:


> I went down Vigo Hill this time. it's a beast of a hill to climb and there is a footbridge near the summit. First time I climbed it there was a family on the bridge cheering me on



Kent is one of the few counties in England I've never cycled in, really keen to when restrictions ease. 

Just looked up Vigo Hill and yeah, what a beast! Gets to 25% doesn't it, and also looks as if it's likely to be permanently shaded and slippy. Although saying that, I do dream of having those sorts of climbs in Herts! Having only re-taken up cycling 4 years ago after I'd moved to Letchworth, really wish I'd kept it up from childhood (when I cycled loads with my Dad and brother) so I could have hit the hills and dramatic scenery when I lived in Lancs and Cumbria.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jan 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Kent is one of the few counties in England I've never cycled in, really keen to when restrictions ease.
> 
> Just looked up Vigo Hill and yeah, what a beast! Gets to 25% doesn't it, and also looks as if it's likely to be permanently shaded and slippy. Although saying that, I do dream of having those sorts of climbs in Herts! Having only re-taken up cycling 4 years ago after I'd moved to Letchworth, really wish I'd kept it up from childhood (when I cycled loads with my Dad and brother) so I could have hit the hills and dramatic scenery when I lived in Lancs and Cumbria.




When restrictions have ended and we can all go about our business again in a safe manner, Im sure myself and @Trickedem would set up a Kent ride and invite you down. There's some glorious roads in kent.


----------



## Tribansman (19 Jan 2021)

ianrauk said:


> When restrictions have ended and we can all go about our business again in a safe manner, Im sure myself and @Trickedem would set up a Kent ride and invite you down. There's some glorious roads in kent.



That'd be great, would love that. Great to have things to look forward to! Maybe factor in a beer garden stop too...? 🍻


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jan 2021)

Tribansman said:


> That'd be great, would love that. Great to have things to look forward to! Maybe factor in a beer garden stop too...? 🍻




There's always a pub on our routes


----------



## Trickedem (19 Jan 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Kent is one of the few counties in England I've never cycled in, really keen to when restrictions ease.
> 
> Just looked up Vigo Hill and yeah, what a beast! Gets to 25% doesn't it, and also looks as if it's likely to be permanently shaded and slippy. Although saying that, I do dream of having those sorts of climbs in Herts! Having only re-taken up cycling 4 years ago after I'd moved to Letchworth, really wish I'd kept it up from childhood (when I cycled loads with my Dad and brother) so I could have hit the hills and dramatic scenery when I lived in Lancs and Cumbria.


The lanes around the North Downs are fabulous. There is very little through traffic, so not many issues with cars and most locals are expecting cyclists and horse riders so tend to drive slowly. Lots of hills though. 
I had actually planned a route for a Friday's Club Ride called Herons and Hills, that takes in some of the best bits local to me, starting and finishing in Rochester. I will definitely be running this as soon as possible, so will let you know. This includes one of the toughest hills in my area; Lockyers Hill. It is relatively short but is at least 25%. In the winter, getting a grip on the fallen leaves can be tricky.
Here is the route


----------



## Trickedem (19 Jan 2021)

Trickedem said:


> The lanes around the North Downs are fabulous. There is very little through traffic, so not many issues with cars and most locals are expecting cyclists and horse riders so tend to drive slowly. Lots of hills though.
> I had actually planned a route for a Friday's Club Ride called Herons and Hills, that takes in some of the best bits local to me, starting and finishing in Rochester. I will definitely be running this as soon as possible, so will let you know. This includes one of the toughest hills in my area; Lockyers Hill. It is relatively short but is at least 25%. In the winter, getting a grip on the fallen leaves can be tricky.
> Here is the route


A nice article on Kent Hills https://www.broleur.com/top-10-climbs-in-the-kent-alps/
This includes Birling Hill that I climbed on Sunday and of course the aforementioned Lockyers Hill.


----------



## robjh (23 Jan 2021)

I took the plunge again yesterday for another year, and did 101 miles in two loops around the Cambridge area. It was a beautiful, cloudless sunny day but with a bitterly cold wind. It was probably close to 0 degrees when I set out at 6.30, and once I got out into the Fens near Ely there were traces of ice in the puddles, and I felt a couple of back-wheel slips on what may have been heavy frost. It bothered me though and I started going extra slow round corners.
The sun was lighting up Ely cathedral in a golden glow when I got there. I bought a takeway bun and coffee and found a small spot of sunlight to sit in, but boy it was cold, and I pulled on the extra layer that I'd bought just in case. Then down to Soham and Burwell and back towards Cambridge, and I then rode the next 40 miles into the wind. I took a minor road towards Horningsea that turned out to be an unmade bridleway and a quagmire of mud but only a few bits required carrying. Then later on the guided busway near St Ives the cycle path was under water and impassible, so that me and another cyclist took the cheeky option of nipping onto the bus tracks to get round it - watching all the while for buses of course.
I wasn't terribly fast, and only got home at 3.30, but it was a great start to this year's challenge. Just 11 more to go now.


----------



## Tribansman (23 Jan 2021)

Trickedem said:


> The lanes around the North Downs are fabulous. There is very little through traffic, so not many issues with cars and most locals are expecting cyclists and horse riders so tend to drive slowly. Lots of hills though.
> I had actually planned a route for a Friday's Club Ride called Herons and Hills, that takes in some of the best bits local to me, starting and finishing in Rochester. I will definitely be running this as soon as possible, so will let you know. This includes one of the toughest hills in my area; Lockyers Hill. It is relatively short but is at least 25%. In the winter, getting a grip on the fallen leaves can be tricky.
> Here is the route



Looks a great route that, loads of variety. Defo let me know when you're running it, fingers crossed it can be relatively soon 🤞


----------



## sittingbull (25 Jan 2021)

Well that's 104 cold miles ridden  Like everyone I'm limited on route options and it doesn't help having the river on one side. Plus if I go more than a few miles I hit built up areas and riding a century between sets of traffic lights is no fun. However I have many excellent parks on my doorstep so opted to open my 2021 account with perimeter laps of Sefton Park. Each of which is approximately 2.5 miles with a good road surface which is mildly undulating but basically flat.







I stopped on The Iron Bridge which got icy later in the ride. The Fairy Glen is below (tempting fate ). I only had one spare tube being so close to home (2 miles max) but didn't need it.






Next lap I stopped in front of the boating lake (it's been many years since I've seen a boat on it but that's what it is).

For what looked like a straightforward ride I have never had to concentrate so intensely. Pedestrians were walking in the road, joggers running in the road, many wearing black with headphones (even after dark) and earlier on cars were bumper to bumper all the way around, pulling out, doing U-turns, opening doors....... In fact I don't think I've ever seen it so busy!

Now my hat's in the ring I shall scratch my head for a better route next month. Hopefully I will be a bit fitter as I might struggle with hills at present with just a handful of road rides this year.

Almost a week left, good luck to anyone planning a qualifier


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2021)

sittingbull said:


> Well that's 104 cold miles ridden  Like everyone I'm limited on route options and it doesn't help having the river on one side. Plus if I go more than a few miles I hit built up areas and riding a century between sets of traffic lights is no fun. However I have many excellent parks on my doorstep so opted to open my 2021 account with perimeter laps of Sefton Park. Each of which is approximately 2.5 miles with a good road surface which is mildly undulating but basically flat.
> 
> View attachment 570620
> 
> ...




Welcome back to the challenge


----------



## sittingbull (26 Jan 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Welcome back to the challenge


It's good to be back thank you 

I'd forgotten how filthy a bike can get after a January ride, plus the gritters were out so it's had this year's wash early


----------



## Soltydog (27 Jan 2021)

Got mine done today  Was planning on several very local loops, but a call from the opticians, allowed me to venture further afield to Beverley to collect some new specs. Picked Mrs SD up for a very steady 25 mile loop after lunch, not a bad day for it today


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2021)

The last weekend of January. 
Still time to get a ride in and join our challenge.

Though understandably, COVID has put a dampener on things, to put it mildly.
The weather has also been pretty bad this month.

We have 7 in this years challenge. Hopefully others can sneak in this weekend.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jan 2021)

Make that 8 ,Snuck over the line today a last day do or die effort . Did a local 25 mile loop 4 times passing home each lap ,didn't stop because I wouldn't have got out again the forth lap was an struggle


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Jan 2021)

As I'm sure everyone has guessed, I'm not going to be a contender again this year. Will still aim to get my century rides in via the Lunacy Challenge. Good luck to everyone who has managed to make a start.


----------



## sittingbull (4 Feb 2021)

Well that's Feb done  The forecast was mild and dry. I set off with shades  but after 30 miles it was more or less constant drizzle. I hadn't planned a route so headed for Hale Village and did multiple loops in and around the area.



First stop, the grounds of Speke Hall.



Next, Hale Village with the lighthouse in the background (honest).



Then the statue of John Middleton (The Childe of Hale).



John Middleton's house.






Finally the view from Pickerings Pasture with the Runcorn Bridge in the background.

So with 102 miles and another tough month done I'm looking forward to milder weather and venturing further afield (hopefully), because I'm pretty much out of local routes


----------



## Soltydog (15 Feb 2021)

Got mine done today, weather wasn't as warm or sunny as forecast, but certainly a big improvement of the weather of late. Had to stop around 30 miles for a comfort break & managed to damage a cleat  Was too early in the ride for my coffee stop at home, so rode next 20 or so miles not clipped in with my right foot


----------



## robjh (21 Feb 2021)

Got month 2 done today, and it felt like a struggle. There were some fairly modest hills and glum weather, but by 60 miles I was a mass of aches, my legs felt like lead and I had repetitive heartburn to boot. Something tells me I am quite out of shape.
Anyway, passed this at about 66 miles and I felt like I was one of them


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2021)

Also got my qualifying ride done today. A beautiful, warm, sometimes sunny day which was perfect for cycling.
Hundreds of cyclists out also taking advantage of the nice weather. All mostly being sensible as either singles or duos.


----------



## StuAff (21 Feb 2021)

robjh said:


> Got month 2 done today, and it felt like a struggle. There were some fairly modest hills and glum weather, but by 60 miles I was a mass of aches, my legs felt like lead and I had repetitive heartburn to boot. Something tells me I am quite out of shape.
> Anyway, passed this at about 66 miles and I felt like I was one of them
> View attachment 575066


Didn't see any of those on my visits, but I did see a Mastodon!


----------



## robjh (22 Feb 2021)

StuAff said:


> Didn't see any of those on my visits, but I did see a Mastodon!


I did wonder whether it was referring to the bands or primeval reptiles. There may be some crossover.


----------



## Trickedem (22 Feb 2021)

Got mine done yesterday. If I'm honest it felt a bit of a chore at first. However once I got going and it warmed up I felt fine. I stopped at just shy of 50 miles for a coffee and something to eat and this powered me through the rest of the ride. The hills felt tough and the average was slow, but hopefully that is the toughest 2 rides of the year ticked off.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Feb 2021)

Febs done . 3 weeks ago I tweaked a muscle in my back which resulted in 10 days off the bike . My back has massively improved but is not 100% but I wasn't exactly looking forward to today's ride . Took my Defy as it has a less aggressive position than my TCR. Heading out to Market Bosworth 10 miles from home then completed 4 loops around the area and home for the grand total of 100.27 miles . Picked this route as it's a flat as possible 2800ft of upness .My back was fine while I spun along but really struggled to put power through the pedals . Sitting on the sofa now resting an achy back


----------



## Tribansman (25 Feb 2021)

13 rider said:


> Febs done . 3 weeks ago I tweaked a muscle in my back which resulted in 10 days off the bike . My back has massively improved but is not 100% but I wasn't exactly looking forward to today's ride . Took my Defy as it has a less aggressive position than my TCR. Heading out to Market Bosworth 10 miles from home then completed 4 loops around the area and home for the grand total of 100.27 miles . Picked this route as it's a flat as possible 2800ft of upness .My back was fine while I spun along but really struggled to put power through the pedals . Sitting on the sofa now resting an achy back


Great effort in the circumstances. The motivational power of a challenge eh?! I've been having issues with my neck all year, which has meant the two I've done so far have been a real chore rather than enjoyable, esp as it was freezing too. Doubt i'd've finished them if I wasn't in this challenge / wanted to keep up with ridiculous personal target around my Eddington number.

Am planning another local century on Saturday, just to test out if it's any better over a long ride. If not, may have to think about seeing a physio and/or bike fit although god knows when that will be.

The main enjoyment I'm getting from cycling at the moment is the (super low intensity) spins with my 7 year old, although he's noticeably upped his pace since last year!


----------



## sittingbull (4 Mar 2021)

March done  ....... but it was tough, very tough. I headed for Delamere. On the way I crossed the newly refurbished Runcorn Bridge and had my own cycle lane. This was my first real climbing since a few rides last summer. By 40 miles my legs were pretty much "gone". This wasn't helped when every time I stood up to stomp on the pedals my new chain was slipping on the 4 smallest cogs. Totally my own fault for not going on a short test ride first 

It was pretty much a grey overcast day but despite a dry forecast I got caught in some heavy showers requiring the use of a bus shelter then a bridge for shelter. At 60 miles I was nearing home and considered bailing but struggled on to 80 when I got my second wind. Overall it wasn't fast, it wasn't pretty, but the sense of achievement on finishing was all the greater for it


----------



## Soltydog (20 Mar 2021)

Got my March ride done today. Had to use my last lieu day at work before the end of the month, so booked today off & it was ideal conditions, a little chilly early on, but by lunch time I was well over dressed  Big breakfast before I set off & then managed on a couple of cereal bars & 2 bidons so no need to call at home, but boy was i hungry once I did get home  I ventured a little further afield today, but never more than 20-25 miles from home & 3200ft is about as much climbing as i can get in without going further afield


----------



## ianrauk (20 Mar 2021)

Also got my March ride done. 111 miles on the best and worst of Kent lanes. Bloomin' cold it was too. But we did see the sun now and again.






124th Imperial century month in a row.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Mar 2021)

Marchs ride ticked off 101 imperial miles . A similar ride to Febs rode out to Market Bosworth then completed 3 large loops of 26 miles then home . Even managed less elevation than Feb with only 2641 ft of upness . Bit quicker today as back on the TCR, the back held out but a bit sore now


----------



## Trickedem (23 Mar 2021)

Got my March century done on Sunday. Fairly cold day, but nice and dry. I managed to get another 9 veloviewer tiles along the way. The lack of regular riding has definitely taken its toll. I really felt it on the last 25 miles, particularly as there was a nasty headwind. Stopped in Lenham for a coffee, and got chatting to a couple who had been out walking. Turns out that he is a member of the Fridays and we had of course met in the middle of the night on a ride!


----------



## Trickedem (2 Apr 2021)

Got out yesterday after taking a day's leave. I decided to celebrate my new found freedom, by doing some new roads and riding to Ashford then getting the train back. What a pleasant day it was too. Bit cold to start but warmed up by the time I stopped in Groombridge for lunch. I sat on a park bench and for the first ride in months felt comfortably warm sitting outside. All the climbing 5900ft was mainly in the first 60 miles and then I had a nasty cold headwind for most of the second half. However, it really makes a difference to be able to ride somewhere new and I am gradually ticking off my plan to do all the veloviewer tiles in Kent. I even got to do a bit of gravel riding on my Trek Domane road bike!


----------



## sittingbull (23 Apr 2021)

April completed  Having lost my mojo a bit meant I hadn't ridden this month, so I set a comfortable pace and enjoyed the sunshine 🌞 I headed out to Macclesfield but stopped short of the Cat & Fiddle climb. There was a headwind on the way out but it pushed me home  I still get a buzz from watching 99.99 rollover to 100.00 on the Garmin no matter how many times I see it.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Apr 2021)

Still in the game I must stop leaving it to my last chance . Just enough ride of 100.16 miles basically linked 2 50mile loops from home .


----------



## ianrauk (3 May 2021)

May's ride done and dusted
Out the door nice & early at 6.45am for a very nice Kent pootle. I wanted to be home before the predicted storm hit. I managed that, but for the last hour the wind picked up, becoming very blustery, which made for tough cycling at times.
But a great days cycling nevertheless. May's Imperial Century ride done and dusted.
Imperial century #7 for the year, #295 over all & Imperial month 126 in a row















Poor little Mervyn, only 3 days old.


----------



## Trickedem (3 May 2021)

Nice one Ian.


----------



## Soltydog (6 May 2021)

Got mine done today. I'm off work this week & was hoping for some nice weather & today's forecast was about as good as it got  Gentle headwind all the way out, small hail storm around mid ride, got a touch chilly at lunch stop & last 20 miles home into wind again 👍
Today was also the ride that took my Eddington number to 100


----------



## ianrauk (6 May 2021)

Soltydog said:


> Today was also the ride that took my Eddington number to 100


----------



## Tribansman (6 May 2021)

Seconded. A brilliant achievement! 👍


----------



## StuAff (6 May 2021)

Nice one! It gets a lot harder from here on in…


----------



## Tribansman (13 May 2021)

Brilliant ride yesterday. Wanted to go and see my brother for the first time in a year but couldn't afford the train so thought 'what the hell!'

Left at 5am for the 180 mile ride up to Huddersfield. Light cross winds and mostly hazy sunshine all day, massively enjoyed it.

Unavoidable that all the hills were in the final quarter and I felt every gram of my luggage! Main two were Chesterfield up to Owler Bar and Snake Pass. Tough but the views up the Hope Valley and then over Greater Manchester made all the effort worth it. What wasn't quite so good was a torrentional 15 minute downpour up Snake Pass and then a heavy hail shower down it, which meant I couldn't enjoy the fast descent I'd earned 😭 

Arrived just after 6 in the evening, was chuffed with that. Super hospitality from bruv, bevs and a beautiful feast laid on, which I was _very _ready for. Longest ride for almost a year, held up pretty well apart from a sore shoulder.


----------



## Trickedem (21 May 2021)

I've been putting off my May century because of the weather, but I decided I need to just get on with it, so took a day off yesterday as this seemed like the best option. The forecast was for increasing wind throughout the day and with the potential for showers. Just for once the forecasters got it right and luckily a Southern wind meant it was on my side for most of the day, although the last 15 miles were in torrential rain, at least I had a tail wind.  
I had planned this route to get some more veloviewer tiles and I managed to increase my max square from 24 to 27. I am so pleased I started doing this challenge as it has forced me to map out some new routes and do a bit of exploring. I'm planning on doing all of Kent by the end of the year.


----------



## 13 rider (23 May 2021)

May's done decided not to leave until the last weekend this month ,just enough today 100.2 miles . First ride that took me a long way from home since lockdown . Grabbed my first veloviewer tiles of the years well . Went around the back of Nottingham then through the town centre to tick off Nottingham vv tiles


----------



## sittingbull (30 May 2021)

May in the bag  I headed out to Chester then got very lost (due to road works) on the way to Treuddyn (North Wales) to visit some friends where I stopped for a cuppa. A scorcher of a day, lots of roadies out. On my return I took my shades off at home and looked in the mirror, as well as the usual dried sweat and road grime I could make out a resemblance to a panda (the tan lines) 

Chester City Walls






Nearing Treuddyn






Roll on June


----------



## Soltydog (3 Jun 2021)

Got my June ride completed yesterday. Got suckered into doing far more than planned. Joined a FLAB group ride which was planned to be around 65miles, so headed out early & did a little loop of 22 miles before the ride, with the intention of a smaller loop at the end to bring up the ton. My wife joined me for the extra after the ride & then decided she felt good & would also ride 100 miles, so I ended up as her windbreak for the later stages & ended up doing 120 miles 👍 It was a cracking day, not too warm, or too windy, but I did catch more sun than anticipated, must remember the sun cream when I go out today


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2021)

Got my june qualifying ride done and dusted yestrday too.
For those that haven't seen this in the Your Ride Today section.

Another lovely, very warm and sunny day for a Kent ride. Luckily I slapped on the factor 50 before I left this morning.
This rides called the 'ok, I got lost on roads I know' ride. You know when you go wrong but you continue going in the wrong direction knowing you should go back. Which I ended up doing.
Its all miles  anyway
June's imperial century done and dusted with 117 miles on the clock.
Bagging a few Eddingtons on the way.
Imperial Century 10 for the year.
297 over all.
Month 127 in a row.






Climbing Toys Hill





Knockholt





Sissinghurst. Penny Farthing to commemorate when the Tour De France passed through the village in 2007


----------



## sittingbull (7 Jun 2021)

June qualifier completed yesterday. I set off at 5:30pm to avoid getting frazzled (again).
It was one of my "regular" century rides heading due east to Macclesfield and the Cat & Fiddle. The sun was welcome on my back on the outward leg. I stopped short of the top of the C&F climb as I'm still not really in shape for the full climb followed by a 50 mile return leg.

Conditions were ideal throughout, warm, dry and almost still. The first ride this year in which I've felt strong throughout. That takes me to #8 for the year and considerably less than @ianrauk overall.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Jun 2021)

June's done I have been away in Oswestry for a few day which happens to be 108.04 miles from my house as I discovered when I rode home today . Got wet for the last 2 hours but still enjoyed the ride . Route was devised by cycle travel website and was excellent nearly all country lanes .


----------



## Trickedem (27 Jun 2021)

Got mine done yesterday. Getting a bit late in the month to put it off any longer. I was planning on doing it today (Sunday), but a rather wet day was forecast, so I had to change my plans. I was up all night doing refreshments for the Friday Night Ride to the Coast, so got home at 6am. Rather than head out then I decided it was wise to have a couple of hairs sleep, so I didn't leave home until 9.30. I was on my brand new Dolan Ti Gravel Bike and it performed faultlessly, both on tracks and on the road. This was also a tile capturing ride, so I managed to get another 10 tiles.
All in all a great day, with good weather.


----------



## StuAff (27 Jun 2021)

Trickedem said:


> Got mine done yesterday. Getting a bit late in the month to put it off any longer. I was planning on doing it today (Sunday), but a rather wet day was forecast, so I had to change my plans. I was up all night doing refreshments for the Friday Night Ride to the Coast, so got home at 6am. Rather than head out then I decided it was wise to have a couple of hairs sleep, so I didn't leave home until 9.30. I was on my brand new Dolan Ti Gravel Bike and it performed faultlessly, both on tracks and on the road. This was also a tile capturing ride, so I managed to get another 10 tiles.
> All in all a great day, with good weather.
> View attachment 596031
> 
> ...


Nice one. And welcome to Ti Gravel Bike Club.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Jul 2021)

Julys done 105 miles in loop south of Leicester around Market Harborough to grab some velo viewer tiles . It's was hot !! Out the door at 5.45 couldn't go early as I would have made the cafe before it opened ,The heat as getting to me for the last 2 hours


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jul 2021)

I did July's qualifying ride last Thursday with my cycling partner in crime @rb58
A nice Kent loop to the seaside for brekkie and beer. Herne Bay to be precise.
Lovely weather, lovely company, lovely ride.
With Eddington numbers in mind I stretched the ride to 120 miles moving my Eddington number up one to 114


----------



## Soltydog (20 Jul 2021)

Got mine done yesterday, up early & left the Yorkshire coast at around 6am & made my way over to the west coast, picking up & following a vast majority of The Way Of The Roses route to Morecambe. Made it with loads of time to spare for my last train back to Hull 
It was a tough ride, too many hills & too much heat 2nd half of the route 
https://www.strava.com/activities/5653456920


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jul 2021)

Soltydog said:


> Got mine done yesterday, up early & left the Yorkshire coast at around 6am & made my way over to the west coast, picking up & following a vast majority of The Way Of The Roses route to Morecambe. Made it with loads of time to spare for my last train back to Hull
> It was a tough ride, too many hills & too much heat 2nd half of the route
> https://www.strava.com/activities/5653456920



Well done chap. It must have been a massive grind at times with yesterday's intense heat.


----------



## sittingbull (31 Jul 2021)

July done. Just. Phew 
Details to follow.


----------



## sittingbull (1 Aug 2021)

Well I wasn't going to drift out of the challenge without at least making an attempt, and this was the last day. According to my Garmin it was 6 weeks since my last ride. I knew it wouldn't be easy. Everything was fully charged and I was carrying all the food I could manage. I got to the bike to notice the front tyre was soft, only to be expected really but the rear was definitely flat. I remembered fixing a puncture all those weeks ago and thought it had been OK for the following ride. It was now 2pm and I had a mechanical before even starting out  Fortunately I had a spare set of wheels set up for the Allez, problem solved.

My route was more of a meander than out and back which I normally prefer. I knew this ride would be more about time on the bike and keeping pedalling rather than pace. By 35 miles I was running on fumes, I stopped for a sandwich and admired the view of the River Weaver running under the bridge I had just crossed. I decided to turn for home to get within bail-out distance. The next part of my route was back and forth between Pickering's Pasture and Spike Island on sections of the Trans-Pennine Trail. Gradually my mileage crept up and with continual nourishment I felt I could keep going.

In the latter part of my ride I hit Sefton Park to knock out some steady laps without traffic lights etc. I knew I didn't have too much time to spare and there was always the possibility of another flat. At this stage the showers started, light at first, then heavy, no time to shelter. Just me riding through the darkness with the foxes crossing in front of me. At around 11:25pm I hit the 100 and the relief hit me. Still in.

Just a few pics from my ride:


















Right, I'm off to the beginners section to start a "my bum hurts - is this normal?" thread


----------



## Soltydog (15 Aug 2021)

Got my August qualifier done today, went out solo & did around 65 miles, before meeting up with my wife & she almost completed the ride with me, but was tired so peeled off early. Lovely day for it, tried to rain briefly around lunch time & the wind picked up a little, but nothing to spoil the day. A few sherberts late on in the ride, very pleasant Sunday


----------



## ianrauk (16 Aug 2021)

Yesterdays cycling shenanigans. A really nice Kent loop with @Trickedem . The weather was perfect, the riding was perfect. Even the comedy off roading (this time my fault) was eer..fun.



. We gave up on the gps route and made it up as we went along. Sometimes its the best way.
So scores on the doors.
102 miles for the day.
Century ride #13 for the year.
Century #300 over all.
Month 129 In a row.


----------



## Trickedem (16 Aug 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Yesterdays cycling shenanigans. A really nice Kent loop with @Trickedem . The weather was perfect, the riding was perfect. Even the comedy off roading (this time my fault) was eer..fun.
> View attachment 604491
> . We gave up on the gps route and made it up as we went along. Sometimes its the best way.
> So scores on the doors.
> ...


A very nice ride indeed. This was the first day I have cycled this year when it truly felt like Summer.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Aug 2021)

I think I'm last again but August's done so I'm hanging on in . 103 miles ,westerly direction from home to a cafe at Corby Glen (50 miles) just over the A1 and a bit of veloviewer tile grabbing get some awkward ones near the A1 and home


----------



## sittingbull (29 Aug 2021)

Not quite last @13 rider  but you reminded me to get mine done 

Setting off at 8pm I was soon running on lights. No pre-ride punctures to contend with this time (it was a leaky valve last month). I didn't really have a route in mind but was setting off for Runcorn Bridge, Frodsham, Helsby and beyond.... My first detour came in Runcorn when my known route had a resurfaced road, the sort where they put the bitumen down and then pile on loads of loose gravel and instead of rolling it in they let the cars do that (or at least that's what it seemed like). It felt too deep in places so I turned off only to find myself on an Expressway with no stopping signs....oops, but fortunately it was fairly quiet. I hit Chester around 10:30pm and the pubs and clubs were heaving with punters and the sound systems were giving it loads.

After getting a little lost with a diversion in Chester (the sort of lost where you pass the same place several times), I stopped for a bite to eat outside the Countess of Chester hospital then headed for the Wirral. This is somewhere I rarely ride. I've encountered it a couple of times on the Liverpool-Chester-Liverpool ride and again on the Egg Run (motorcycle charity ride). Anyhow it was a really nice area to ride with excellent road surfaces. I headed for Port Sunlight Model Village (built at the end of the 19th century for workers at the Lever factory), passing a pillbox en-route. I cruised around the village taking a few pics (sorry about the quality but it was somewhat dark), including the Leverhulme Memorial.

The journey home was fast rolling (relatively) making use of the good road surfaces, I had to return via Chester ('cos of the river blocking the direct "route". I was fortunate to hear an owl hooting and see foxes cross the road, plus a few bunnies. I returned home at 4:15am. August done


----------



## 13 rider (22 Sep 2021)

Septs done ,Leicester to the seaside , Skegness 112 miles done met big sister there and got a lift back . It seems to be a cyclist rite of passage in these parts to ride to Skeggy so that ticked off my list


----------



## Tribansman (22 Sep 2021)

Seeing this thread in alerts reminds me that I need to update my rides. I'm still in, just been remiss at logging my rides!

Been more challenging than last year for me with work and family demands and a persistent and painful neck issue...but the last 2-3 months much less windy so made long day rides more pleasant.

Well done to all still in, how many of us still going?


----------



## Trickedem (23 Sep 2021)

13 rider said:


> Septs done ,Leicester to the seaside , Skegness 112 miles done met big sister there and got a lift back . It seems to be a cyclist rite of passage in these parts to ride to Skeggy so that ticked off my list


I looked into riding to Skeggy as a Friday Night Ride to the Coast. Unfortunately it was a bit too far from a City and the train service coming back was abysmal.
But the ride, with a nice tail wind would have been great.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Sep 2021)

Trickedem said:


> I looked into riding to Skeggy as a Friday Night Ride to the Coast. Unfortunately it was a bit too far from a City and the train service coming back was abysmal.
> But the ride, with a nice tail wind would have been great.


Yes the prevailing wind should give you a tailwind Leicester to Skegness


----------



## Soltydog (25 Sep 2021)

I got my September ride done last Tuesday (70miles with Mrs SD & then a few more solo) , then headed off into the Dales for 3 days cycling. Not my brightest idea ever  Should have had an easy day before heading off into the hills


----------



## 13 rider (25 Sep 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Seeing this thread in alerts reminds me that I need to update my rides. I'm still in, just been remiss at logging my rides!
> 
> Been more challenging than last year for me with work and family demands and a persistent and painful neck issue...but the last 2-3 months much less windy so made long day rides more pleasant.
> 
> Well done to all still in, how many of us still going?


I make it 5 fully posted up plus yourself a d 1 rider yet to post a Sept ride


----------



## sittingbull (28 Sep 2021)

Monday saw my September qualifier completed 

With a dismal week of weather forecast I took the opportunity of some dry hours after the earlier downpour. My heading was Knutsford and Tatton Park. A number of years ago (when I was fit) I used to work nearby and was fortunate to be able to run around the park in my lunchtimes. I had forgotten just how magnificent it really is!

I added a few miles in and around the area of Mobberley then turned for home. I dodged the showers for most of the day but they caught up with me for the last 14 miles. Home around midnight with another one in the bag


----------



## Soltydog (10 Oct 2021)

October qualifier done yesterday with @craigwend & 1 other. Very pleasant ride for October, just 2 more to go 👍


----------



## 13 rider (10 Oct 2021)

October's done with a disclaimer . I had plotted an 103 mile route to Birmingham airport for some veloviewer tiles . Right from the off on my wahoo head unit the speed was all over the place 18mph would just drop to 5 mph .Not bothered about speed on a longer ride but reach Market Boswort a regular meeting point and distance read 9.7 m I now it's 11 m from home . Stopped the ride restarted the wahoo and set off this made no difference . So did the route and even extended the last section . Got home uploaded the rides to strava hoping this would correct any discrepancies but no it gave me a milage of 92.3 m . Quick change of the battery in the speed sensor and back out to add another 9 miles . Will plot the route again on ridewithgps and see how far I actually rode


----------



## ianrauk (10 Oct 2021)

Octobers also done today. 104 miles on the clock on the highways and byways of Kent. Even the weather decided to play nice.
Century month # 130 in a row.
2 months to go...


----------



## 13 rider (10 Oct 2021)

Just plotted today's ride exactly onto ridewithgps total 110 .heading recorded 92.3 !!! . Then I did an extra 9 making a 119 day
So I was well past 100 when I returned home
Anyone now to to correct a GPS file


----------



## StuAff (10 Oct 2021)

13 rider said:


> Just plotted today's ride exactly onto ridewithgps total 110 .heading recorded 92.3 !!! . Then I did an extra 9 making a 119 day
> Anyone now to to correct a GPS file


https://gpx.studio/ worked for me when Strava diddled me (99.92 miles....seriously...)


----------



## sittingbull (16 Oct 2021)

Friday saw my October qualifier 

On a route I've ridden several times this year it was third time lucky to reach the top of the Cat & Fiddle (A537 Macclesfield to Buxton). The climb was tough and came half-way through my ride so pacing myself was crucial. I ran out of gears (on a triple ) and was passed by a couple of other riders who breezed by. It was nearing sunset and the temperature was dropping fast. The bitterly-cold, bone-shaking, death-grip inducing descent had me stopping at the bottom to re-gain feeling in my fingers before continuing. The next 45 miles was largely straight-line mile munching pulling me home through the darkness.

That's 12 for the year, can I stop now? 
Spot the electric fence? "I'll just park my bike here, what's this sign say"?


----------



## Trickedem (28 Oct 2021)

Got mine done on Tuesday 26th. A little bit late in the month after an earlier aborted attempt where I had to bail at 70 miles as I lost a rear light.
What a lovely day for it. Reasonably warm, friendly winds and fairly flat.
I was catching a few veloviewer tiles along the way, one of which necessitated a muddy walk! Stopped for a pint of shandy with 20 miles to go so I could charge my garmin. 




The church of St Thomas à Becket, Fairfield




The funfair at Dymchurch. I was surprised to see this open, but it was a nice day and also half term, so was actually quite busy.


----------



## sittingbull (5 Nov 2021)

November done 

It was heavy drizzle and I delayed my departure by 20 minutes then decided to chance it. Fortunately it payed off as I stayed dry although I was riding on damp/wet roads for 80% of my route. I went to Southport and on to Preston. No pics I'm afraid as I forgot to charge the batteries 

I wasn't too happy following the trail on my Edge 500 as the route frequently disappeared and when present it seemed pretty "laggy" on roundabouts etc. Maybe back to the 200 for my next ride (if the battery is up to it).

On the return the right shifter was playing up and getting progressively worse, I'd shift up the cassette and it would drop down again (I don't think the cable was slipping but we shall see), by the last 15 miles I was stuck in 42/12 (or 52/12), fortunately it was fairly flat. 

One to go


----------



## ianrauk (6 Nov 2021)

sittingbull said:


> wasn't too happy following the trail on my Edge 500 as the route frequently disappeared and when present it seemed pretty "laggy" on roundabouts etc. Maybe back to the 200 for my next ride (if the battery is up to it).


This was a well known problem with the 500. Any route over about 50 or 60 miles and it started to struggle. Check out the Garmin forums for the full story. There where many reports and complaints. Garmin were aware of the problem but Garmin as Garmin are, didn't do an update to fix. I also went back to the 200 as the routing behaved flawlessly.
I used to use the 500 for recording only. Now have the 103 which like the 200, never fails.


----------



## sittingbull (6 Nov 2021)

ianrauk said:


> This was a well known problem with the 500.........................


Good to know thanks 

I was sure my 200 behaved better but it's a number of years since I've followed a trail on it. The "Back to start" feature was useful too


----------



## Soltydog (12 Nov 2021)

Got my November ride done yesterday 👍 It was my first of 14 days off work & weather was as good as it gets at this time of year, dry all day, a gentle southerley breeze & fairly mild. My wife was hoping to get 100km in, so she rode with me (or sat on my wheel ) for about 50 miles & then 2nd half of the ride solo, but managed to find a nice stop for lunch, 3 course meal for a tenner fueled me nicely to the end


----------



## ianrauk (12 Nov 2021)

Will be out with @Trickedem Sunday to get our qualifying ride done.


----------



## sittingbull (12 Nov 2021)

Soltydog said:


> .............................................. My wife was hoping to get 100km in, so she rode with me (or sat on my wheel ) for about 50 miles & then 2nd half of the ride solo,...................................................


Your wife must be a strong rider and/or you picked up the pace for the 2nd half. 17.5mph at this time of year, well done


----------



## Soltydog (13 Nov 2021)

sittingbull said:


> Your wife must be a strong rider and/or you picked up the pace for the 2nd half. 17.5mph at this time of year, well done


She's a little pocket rocket, her average over 100km was only a smidge slower at 17.4mph. I'm not sure if my new wheels are so much quicker, or if its a little placebo effect still


----------



## Trickedem (15 Nov 2021)

@ianrauk and I did our November Century on Sunday. It was a bit of a grey day to start with, although we did see a tiny bit of muted sunshine later on. As it was Remembrance Sunday I had planned a route to visit the War Grave in Lenham. 52 soldiers lost their lives in a single V1 bomb incident just days before D Day. Over 40 were injured, many seriously. However there was a war on and within days the Unit departed for D Day.
We arrived a bit early to hear the service and the last post, but we did get to listen to two pipers playing a lament, which was very moving.

A nice lunch at a garden centre and an escaped Llama were the other highlights of day.

Overall a fairly easy ride for me considering my complete lack of fitness and I finished the ride on exactly 100 miles, stopping at my son's pub for a pint.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Nov 2021)

Yep. Thanks to @Trickedem for the great ride through the sometimes very mucky Kent lanes. We have a few short showers' but nothing to put the dampener on things.
So scores on the doors. 102 miles for the day. Imperial century month # 132 in a row.
1 more month to go.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Nov 2021)

Novembers done ,I just completed my slowest ton 101 miles in 7hrs 6mins really struggled from 60 miles . I don't think I've fully recovered from a cold a couple of weeks ago but stubbornly pressed on to get it done . 1 more to go


----------



## sittingbull (21 Nov 2021)

13 rider said:


> ........ I just completed my slowest ton 101 miles in 7hrs 6mins really struggled from 60 miles ........


I wish my slowest was that quick 

At least you got over half-way before struggling; quite a noticeable drop in temperature today too. Take some time to recover before the final one


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Nov 2021)

sittingbull said:


> I wish my slowest was that quick
> 
> At least you got over half-way before struggling; quite a noticeable drop in temperature today too. Take some time to recover before the final one


It's 17 minutes faster than my _fastest_

I know this fact because, having signed up for Ride London I've just realised that the 8hr cutoff could be a real problem, so I've just spent some time poring over my records. I have, on a couple of occasions, beaten 8 hrs, so I should be OK. But I'm likely to have the broom wagon hot in pursuit.

In preparation for re-joining the challenge and adding another star to my collection, I rode my first century since before lockdown yesterday. (9 hours  )


----------



## sittingbull (21 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> ................ I have, on a couple of occasions, beaten 8 hrs, so I should be OK. ................


With the right preparation and a positive mindset you'll be fine 



Dogtrousers said:


> In preparation for re-joining the challenge and adding another star to my collection, I rode my first century since before lockdown yesterday. (9 hours  )


I bet that was tough but satisfying 

Re-joining the challenge will definitely help. It would be nice to see a few more past participants (currently MIA from the challenge) re-join too


----------



## sittingbull (5 Dec 2021)

Sunday saw my final qualifier in this year's challenge 

106 miles took me over the Runcorn Bridge, through Delamere and on to Whitchurch and then Wem. A fairly straightforward ride for this time of year except one of my front lights failed almost immediately after I turned it on so I had to use my main light sparingly so it went the distance. It wasn't too cold and the roads were mainly dry apart from short sections with run-off water from the fields. Glad it's done as I've had a few very cold rides recently and my fingers and toes have suffered.

It's taken a while but I think I've finally got my mojo back after a few touch and go months were I left it very late and struggled. A few pics from today's ride:
















Good luck with your rides


----------



## 13 rider (12 Dec 2021)

It's done . This year's been a real struggle all 12 rides solo . Out today as the the best weather so far this month . Out early 06.30 . 101 miles south to tick of some veloviewer tiles in Coventry . Another slow one 1 minute under 7 hours but a lot of urban roads so a lot of stopping . The ride didn't feel as hard as last month's but the last 10 miles seemed to take forever . That's 5 years in a row ,still pondering next year's ?


----------



## ianrauk (12 Dec 2021)

Todays cycling shenanigans. The Cuckoo and Christmas trees ride.
Year 11 of the Imperial Century Ride a Month challenge completed. A lovely mild day. Even the sun made a brief appearance. Very mucky roads though from all the previous days rain making for a very mucky bike & very mucky human.
So, scores on the doors. 101 of your Imperial miles for the day. Imperial Century Month 133 in a row. Roll on 2022 and year 12. It all starts again soon.






Pute filth










Christmas trees in Headcorn


----------



## 13 rider (12 Dec 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Todays cycling shenanigans. The Cuckoo and Christmas trees ride.
> Year 11 of the Imperial Century Ride a Month challenge completed. A lovely mild day. Even the sun made a brief appearance. Very mucky roads though from all the previous days rain making for a very mucky bike & very mucky human.
> So, scores on the doors. 101 of your Imperial miles for the day. Imperial Century Month 133 in a row. Roll on 2022 and year 12. It all starts again soon.
> 
> ...


Lovely day for but by God the roads were filthy I looked just like you at the end


----------



## sittingbull (12 Dec 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Very mucky roads though from all the previous days rain making for a very mucky bike ........





13 rider said:


> Lovely day for but by God the roads were filthy ........



Just a quick squirt of oil on the chain and you'll be good to go 

Same distance and near identical pace 

Nicely done


----------



## ianrauk (12 Dec 2021)

sittingbull said:


> Just a quick squirt of oil on the chain and you'll be good to go
> 
> Same distance and near identical pace
> 
> Nicely done


Yup.. you're right 
Well done @13 rider . Great stuff.


----------



## Tribansman (12 Dec 2021)

Well done gents on completing another year, great work.

I did my last qualifying ride on Tuesday (am a bit behind on the thread!), wished it had been today, much nicer conditions.

Found that a lot of the rides this year have been a chore, and only just kept it going in October by fortunately getting it in early before I broke my sternum on the 13th. Def shows the value of taking the opportunity when you have a clear day if you can.

Had an ambitious target of 30 centuries this year, will fall slightly short. On 23 at the moment (all solo) with only 3 opportunities max left

Due to a big family/lifestyle change plannned for start of 2023, next year's likely to be the last year for a while that I can do a lot of long rides. So going to take the plunge and set up a 52 centuries a year challenge, with an aim for one one per week but ability to catch up/get ahead in summer months and when I take a couple of weeks off work!

Would be nice to maybe join up with a few of you hardy ICAM challengers as 52 solo centuries will be pretty bleak!


----------



## 13 rider (12 Dec 2021)

Let's be correct I did 0.19 miles further than @ianrauk


----------



## sittingbull (12 Dec 2021)

13 rider said:


> Let's be correct I did 0.19 miles further than @ianrauk


Yes but he was faster


----------



## ianrauk (12 Dec 2021)

13 rider said:


> Let's be correct I did 0.19 miles further than @ianrauk


I could tell you that I switched off my garmin quarter mile from home...but won't


----------



## sittingbull (12 Dec 2021)

Tribansman said:


> So going to take the plunge and set up a 52 centuries a year challenge, with an aim for one one per week but ability to catch up/get ahead in summer months and when I take a couple of weeks off work!



 Wow! That's ambitious but doable. I managed 30 centuries in 2014 including 20 over an 18 week period. All I really remember is getting wet  My target is still to get to 100 centuries. Good luck


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Dec 2021)

I managed 21 in 2016. I forced myself out to do the last one just so I could save it under the title "21st Century Schizoid Man"
Not managed anything like that since.


----------



## Trickedem (13 Dec 2021)

Did mine yesterday. This was my last chance to get a load of veloviewer tiles that I have tried to get twice before for various reasons. It was a lovely warm day, but as others have said the roads were filthy. My fitness is at its lowest for many a year and I struggled with this one, but kept going. One visitation from the p**** fairy, which was hampered by the stupidly tight tyres I had on, which caused my first replacement tube to get nipped. 
I think this seat needs a good clean. I went through Elham and they had a Christmas Market on. Really fancied stopping for some mulled wine, but I had to get on.





The sun came out for an hour or so.




I sat in this porch to eat my banana, whilst it was raining outside.


----------



## Tribansman (13 Dec 2021)

sittingbull said:


> Wow! That's ambitious but doable. I managed 30 centuries in 2014 including 20 over an 18 week period. All I really remember is getting wet  My target is still to get to 100 centuries. Good luck


Thanks. Mine too, that was my original target, a hundred 100s, and i should get there soon. Currently on 90 (since 2017 when I started using Strava). Most I've done in a year is 27, so would be virtually double that 😬


----------



## sittingbull (13 Dec 2021)

I fear a challenge within a challenge may be approaching 

Next to hit 100 centuries of those yet to do so, I'm on 77 and think @13 rider is thereabouts.
Most centuries in a year.
7 centuries in 7 days.....


----------



## ianrauk (13 Dec 2021)

Talking of centuries during the year I thought I should tot up my yearly totals whilst doing the challenge.
As you can see I built up to 32 100's in 2015. Managing 12 weeks in a row and of which I remember the 13th week proposed ride was thwarted by a howling windy, rainy gale. I wasn't going to go out in that.
As you can see I've slowly decreased the amount of centuries I do now in a year. A change of personal circumstances limit my riding some weekends. Which ain't no bad thing. I don't want my riding to turn into a grind having to go out once a month to get a qualifying ride is enough without having to get out more than that.

2011 24
2012 27
2013 28
2014 30
2015 32
2016 31
2017 30
2018 22
2019 23
2020 15
2021 17


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Dec 2021)

sittingbull said:


> I fear a challenge within a challenge may be approaching
> 
> *Next to hit 100 centuries* of those yet to do so, I'm on 77 and think @13 rider is thereabouts.
> Most centuries in a year.
> 7 centuries in 7 days.....


I'm on 70-odd so it's not going to be happening for me next year even if _when_ I enter the century a month challenge again. 2023 maybe

I'm not actually sure how many as I did a small number in my youth but I'm not sure how many.


----------



## sittingbull (13 Dec 2021)

ianrauk said:


> .........I thought I should tot up my yearly totals.
> As you can see I built up to 32 100's in 2015. Managing 12 weeks in a row and of which I remember the 13th week proposed ride was thwarted by a howling windy, rainy gale. I wasn't going to go out in that.


That's seriously impressive and above all consistent. I was in the challenge in 2015 and remember you having to abort your consecutive run. I know what you mean about it becoming a grind, I was fed up of getting wet, yet again, although I did start my consecutive run on the 1st. March and many of my rides were in Wales 

I only ride for fun, although for me part of that fun is chasing numbers.


----------



## sittingbull (13 Dec 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm not actually sure how many as I did a small number in my youth but I'm not sure how many.


I've been counting my centuries in my head (I don't do Strava) and when I started in 2012 I was using a Cateye wireless computer and also from some point a GPS data logger, then a Garmin when my Moon lights interfered with the wireless Cateye. Last month I had a search on current and old hard drives and now have a GPX or FIT file for each century. I had suspected a few of the early ones may be missing but I found them all


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Dec 2021)

sittingbull said:


> I've been counting my centuries in my head (I don't do Strava) and when I started in 2012 I was using a Cateye wireless computer and also from some point a GPS data logger, then a Garmin when my Moon lights interfered with the wireless Cateye. Last month I had a search on current and old hard drives and now have a GPX or FIT file for each century. I had suspected a few of the early ones may be missing but I found them all


I have clear memories of two from my youth: My first ever - Stourbridge to Aberystwyth, which we had planned to take 2 days over but were feeling great at half way so we pressed on ... bad idea ... _then _the hills started, arrived half-dead. And another from somewhere in "Hardy Country" (Dorchester-ish) to Abergavenny. Felt great at Chepstow, hadn't learned my lesson about Welsh hills, pressed on, arrived half-dead.

There were others too I'm sure, but my memory isn't good enough.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Dec 2021)

sittingbull said:


> I fear a challenge within a challenge may be approaching
> 
> Next to hit 100 centuries of those yet to do so, I'm on 77 and think @13 rider is thereabouts.
> Most centuries in a year.
> 7 centuries in 7 days.....


You not to far off I'm on 78 ,I will not be racing anyone to 100 ,2 more years on the hamster wheel of this challenge will be enough for me 
@Tribansman ,A word of caution @Lilliburlero did this challenge a few years ago and went a bit mad by June he'd done 20+ and I think @tallliman made the comment you should go for 52 . Which he did and made it but it eventually killed of his mojo and a bit of bad health basically saw him stop riding . I remember one day I had arranged a forum ride on the day the weather was awful ,rain all day everyone pulled out except @Lilliburlero I felt obligated to ride and did 100km but he stuck it out just to do the ton I got home soaked god knows what he was like . Still the only day I've been out for over 4 hours and never saw another cyclist I wonder why


----------



## Tribansman (13 Dec 2021)

13 rider said:


> You not to far off I'm on 78 ,I will not be racing anyone to 100 ,2 more years on the hamster wheel of this challenge will be enough for me
> @Tribansman ,A word of caution @Lilliburlero did this challenge a few years ago and went a bit mad by June he'd done 20+ and I think @tallliman made the comment you should go for 52 . Which he did and made it but it eventually killed of his mojo and a bit of bad health basically saw him stop riding . I remember one day I had arranged a forum ride on the day the weather was awful ,rain all day everyone pulled out except @Lilliburlero I felt obligated to ride and did 100km but he stuck it out just to do the ton I got home soaked god knows what he was like . Still the only day I've been out for over 4 hours and never saw another cyclist I wonder why


Wise counsel thanks - and I'll be mindful of that. Am going to try and blitz a couple of weeks I'm planning to have off work mid spring and early summer to try and build a buffer and mean I can be choosy-ish about when I go out. Living in one of the driest (and flatest) areas of the country should help too...

But based on your cautionary tale and also my own variable motivation, think I'll have it as a nice-to-do rather than an all consuming must-do. Although it could turn in to the latter if I'm on track come Sept/Oct


----------



## tallliman (15 Dec 2021)

13 rider said:


> You not to far off I'm on 78 ,I will not be racing anyone to 100 ,2 more years on the hamster wheel of this challenge will be enough for me
> @Tribansman ,A word of caution @Lilliburlero did this challenge a few years ago and went a bit mad by June he'd done 20+ and I think @tallliman made the comment you should go for 52 . Which he did and made it but it eventually killed of his mojo and a bit of bad health basically saw him stop riding . I remember one day I had arranged a forum ride on the day the weather was awful ,rain all day everyone pulled out except @Lilliburlero I felt obligated to ride and did 100km but he stuck it out just to do the ton I got home soaked god knows what he was like . Still the only day I've been out for over 4 hours and never saw another cyclist I wonder why



It was always mentioned as a joke because it felt on. I feel bad about it though. Its a shame that @Lilliburlero suffered from completing it.


----------



## Soltydog (19 Dec 2021)

Got my final qualifier ride done today & boy was it tough  TBH since having my booster a few weeks ago I've been feeling lethargic & not 100% but today was my last real chance to get it done. Only more days off work this year at the the end of this week & temperatures are set to drop to around freezing. My wahoo showed average temp today of 2 degrees , so not much better  The mist was forecast to clear around 10am, so I had a late start knowing I'd finish in the dark, but figured that would be safer than mist. Was clearing at home when I set off at 9:30am , but the further I headed inland the worse the mist got. I didn't really have a route planned, but ended up avoiding main roads where possible & minimising traffic levels, but that meany more climbing than I would have liked at times  Anyway it's done, not sure if I'll get one done in January, but 🤞
Good luck to anyone who's still to do their final ride 👍


----------



## 13 rider (19 Dec 2021)

Well done @Soltydog . If the mist was anything like down here it must have been grim
I make that 6 riders fully posted up and @Tribansman who I think is done up the challenge thread is not up to date with just @mangid to declare


----------



## sittingbull (19 Dec 2021)

Nice one @Soltydog 

Perhaps it would have been easier if you'd got Mrs. SD to pace you


----------



## Tribansman (1 Jan 2022)

@Dogtrousers not messing around!


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2022)

Well done @Dogtrousers ,welcome back off to a flyer


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jan 2022)

13 rider said:


> Well done @Dogtrousers ,welcome back off to a flyer


Cheers. I planned a super flat ride with only 1,264 m (4,147 ft) of climb in order to make it easier. A cunning plan but it didn't work. It wasn't noticeably easy.


----------



## Tribansman (1 Jan 2022)

Good effort to get it in so early, but if you want 'super flat' @Dogtrousers , you should try coming a little further north. My last century in December (up into the fens and back from North Hertfordshire) was c.2,400ft!


----------



## robjh (1 Jan 2022)

Managed to complete year #3 - this is map of my qualifying ones on the Cycle Chat challenge but there were a few more.





I'm looking forward to starting year #4 now.

Well done to all those who completed 2021, commiserations to those who didn't, and good luck to those embarking on 2022.


----------



## sittingbull (1 Jan 2022)

Well done @Dogtrousers 

I got my January qualifier done too 

Setting off at 12:25am the roads were still busy with revellers but soon quietened down, with just a number of stragglers making their way home (went on all night ). I basically went straight up the coast aiming for Lytham St Annes but decided to extend slightly to Blackpool. I was unaware of the tailwind I had until I turned around for the return leg which seemed the longer of the two 





Looking forward to another year of memorable rides


----------



## Tribansman (3 Jan 2022)

Not quite as early a start as you @sittingbull but I was out the door by 4.45am as wanted to get back to have some family time.

Glorious start under the stars and then a beautiful sunrise. Was pretty mild for early Jan but very windy at times, esp across the Cambs flatlands. Lovely quiet lanes around Oundle then a plod over to Cambridge for train home and a big lunch.

Pleased to have bagged my first century early, hopefully the first of many this year


----------



## sittingbull (3 Jan 2022)

I think of mine as more of a late start as I didn't have to get up early 

Nice one @Tribansman , great pic too


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Jan 2022)

I'm back for another go. Got my first qualifier in yesterday and it went well considering it was rather windier than I would have liked and I haven't been doing this kind of distance for a while.

Fingers crossed that I can stay in the challenge for the full duration this year.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jan 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm back for another go. Got my first qualifier in yesterday and it went well considering it was rather windier than I would have liked and I haven't been doing this kind of distance for a while.
> 
> Fingers crossed that I can stay in the challenge for the full duration this year.


Welcome back Phil.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2022)

January's ride done and dusted. An old favourite down to Ashford and back. 101 miles for the day. Century month # 134 in a row.
Out of the door at 6am and witnessed a most beautiful sunrise which left with sunny blue skies all day. Blooming cold though.
Ride was not without incident however. I hit a patch of black ice in the countryside and went down. Another roadie following did the same despite me shouting a warning. 
Nothing broken, human or bike, just a bit sore down the right side.


----------



## sittingbull (9 Jan 2022)

Well done on continuing after your "off" 

Something like that can knock your confidence. Hopefully not too sore tomorrow


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2022)

sittingbull said:


> Well done on continuing after your "off"
> 
> Something like that can knock your confidence. Hopefully not too sore tomorrow


 Bit sore all down the right hand side but nothing a few doses of ibrobefen can't sort.


----------



## Tribansman (17 Jan 2022)

Looks a nice ride you did today @robjh , think I'd like to do that at some point. Would you be ok to send me gpx file? If so I'll PM you my email...

Hope you're recovering ok @ianrauk ? Looks like chilly temperatures the rest of this week, looking forward to sone slightly milder weather even if it's wet!


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jan 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Ride was not without incident however. I hit a patch of black ice in the countryside and went down. Another roadie following did the same despite me shouting a warning.
> Nothing broken, human or bike, just a bit sore down the right side.


Just out of interest, whereabouts was the ice patch? I ride a lot of those roads.

Hope you're all recovered now.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jan 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just out of interest, whereabouts was the ice patch? I ride a lot of those roads.
> 
> Hope you're all recovered now.


Just outside of Headcorn. Moat Road at the bottom of Summerhill.

Thanks. Just a few aches to contend with


----------



## robjh (17 Jan 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Looks a nice ride you did today @robjh , think I'd like to do that at some point. Would you be ok to send me gpx file? If so I'll PM you my email...
> 
> Hope you're recovering ok @ianrauk ? Looks like chilly temperatures the rest of this week, looking forward to sone slightly milder weather even if it's wet!


I'll go one better than that @Tribansman and post it here - I don't feel particularly possessive about these things!
Obviously don't start from my house, but the latter part especially after Chelmsford is all particularly good.
It was a bit of an unusual ride this morning as I was concerned about traces of ice on some of the smaller lanes so stuck strictly to main roads for about 40 miles. However the A1060 from B.Stortford to Chelmsford was about as nice and quiet an A-road as you could hope for at 8 in the morning and made for very pleasant riding today with the low sun on the frosty fields.
The route has a bit of mild off-roading later, notably the Wivenhoe Trail out of Colchester and the seafront from Clacton to Frinton, but nothing a road bike can't handle.

Heybridge Basin is an excellent refreshment stop on any ride around that way, and breakfast (served up to 11 am only) is recommended.


----------



## Tribansman (17 Jan 2022)

Thanks very much, sounds cracking and the ideal route for when I normally do long rides - early on a Sunday morning! Duxford's about 20 miles from me so would be a really nice day ride (or a really long day ride in the summer if i do there and back!)


----------



## Trickedem (18 Jan 2022)

I went out on Saturday, but left a bit later than normal as it was so cold and I was afraid of black ice. I also called it a day at 67 miles, because there was a chance of black ice in the evening. I will be trying again this weekend.


----------



## sittingbull (18 Jan 2022)

Probably the right decision @Trickedem but not an easy one.

Good luck for this coming weekend, we'll be counting on you


----------



## sittingbull (18 Jan 2022)

Back to 100% after your booster @Soltydog ?

Mrs SD all set for pacing and ice/pothole spotting?


----------



## Soltydog (20 Jan 2022)

sittingbull said:


> Back to 100% after your booster @Soltydog ?
> 
> Mrs SD all set for pacing and ice/pothole spotting?


TBH, No  Didn't feel 100% right after my booster for a couple of weeks, then on Boxing day I came down with Man Flu  & still suffering. Went out the other day & had to head home after 30 miles, I was knackered. Certainly not upto a ton this weekend, so my only day left this month with be Sunday 30th, if I'm right by then & the weather is ok 🤞


----------



## sittingbull (20 Jan 2022)

Sorry to hear that @Soltydog 

If you've not been feeling right for the best part of 2 months I would say forget the challenge 

Push too hard when you're below par and these things can linger for quite some time.

(Feel free to ignore me if you want ).


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jan 2022)

@Soltydog good luck dear chap. Here's hoping your health and the weather Gods conspire to make sure you get a trouble free, glorious day's qualifying ride done.


----------



## Trickedem (23 Jan 2022)

Soltydog said:


> TBH, No  Didn't feel 100% right after my booster for a couple of weeks, then on Boxing day I came down with Man Flu  & still suffering. Went out the other day & had to head home after 30 miles, I was knackered. Certainly not upto a ton this weekend, so my only day left this month with be Sunday 30th, if I'm right by then & the weather is ok 🤞


Fingers crossed. Hopefully another week off will see you right.


----------



## Trickedem (23 Jan 2022)

Well looks like another year is on the go. It was a tad warmer yesterday so I hoped there wouldn't be any ice. I got up at 6, wondering whether I was really up for this. Luckily once I'd got going my confidence returned. 
I'd planned a fairly flat route down to Ashford and it was ideal. Coffee and cake at a garage in Staplehurst(35 miles) then tea and more cake in Ashford(60miles). Then a pint and some crisps at my local at the finish.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jan 2022)

Looks like I'm back for another year . 105 miles Leicestershire across the boarder to Northampshire and back to Leicestershire . Another tough day on the bike just snuck under 7 hrs for the Ton slower than I used to be but seems my pace at the moment


----------



## tinywheels (23 Jan 2022)

is there a reduced mileage for brompton owners?
it's only half a bike 
therefore I propose 50 miles to qualify


----------



## Soltydog (28 Jan 2022)

Admitting defeat early  I'm out this year. Wind doesn't look too bad for Sunday, but been out for a 20+ mile spin this aft after work, still a bit chesty, but legs ached after 3 miles into wind & I've been suffering with my back too lately, usually being on the bike helps, but today I was uncomfortable. Hate quitting, but I know if I try & do a century on Sunday I'm gonna pay for it whether I succeed or not 
Best of luck to all those that are participating, hopefully I'll be back 2023 🤞


----------



## sittingbull (28 Jan 2022)

Sorry to hear that @Soltydog .

It's not quitting, it's a tactical decision so you can come back fitter and stronger


----------



## Tribansman (29 Jan 2022)

Yeah, that's rubbish for you @Soltydog , but a wise decision. Put yourself in quarantine in December!


----------



## Fiona R (30 Jan 2022)

Well here goes, last and only complete Imperial was 2019.

I was supposed to ride Chalke and Cheese audax 2 weekends ago but a family emergency put paid to that so I was ever so hopeful that I'd make up Jack and Grace 100km audax this weekend by riding to and fro. I did. It was very hard work as I had a month off over Christmas to isolate/Travel abroad to see family/isolate. No gym for 2 years either and my old cranky body needs it. I've done Jack and Grace 4 times since 2016, it was incredible to ride with lots of people again. A bit of a mudfest and a fair few downs but somehow I survived my 2 wobbles. I set out at 6am to ride through Chew Valley and skirt round the east of Bristol to Aztec West for 9am. Just made it. Rode with my husband up to Gloucester and back so it was very very tempting to jump in the car home and enjoy a cider at the end but I had a route plotted over Avonmouth Bridge and out to Clevedon. I left Almondsbury at 4, with a sunset all the way and the last light went as I reached Clevedon. That was 100km of headwind from Gloucester! Quick skate round the lanes of North Somerset and back home, except it wasn't quick as I was legless by then. Home at 6.45 so 12hrs 45m for 202km. It never gets easier and I just get slower. <20km/hr


----------



## Trickedem (1 Feb 2022)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Well here goes, last and only complete Imperial was 2019.
> 
> I was supposed to ride Chalke and Cheese audax 2 weekends ago but a family emergency put paid to that so I was ever so hopeful that I'd make up Jack and Grace 100km audax this weekend by riding to and fro. I did. It was very hard work as I had a month off over Christmas to isolate/Travel abroad to see family/isolate. No gym for 2 years either and my old cranky body needs it. I've done Jack and Grace 4 times since 2016, it was incredible to ride with lots of people again. A bit of a mudfest and a fair few downs but somehow I survived my 2 wobbles. I set out at 6am to ride through Chew Valley and skirt round the east of Bristol to Aztec West for 9am. Just made it. Rode with my husband up to Gloucester and back so it was very very tempting to jump in the car home and enjoy a cider at the end but I had a route plotted over Avonmouth Bridge and out to Clevedon. I left Almondsbury at 4, with a sunset all the way and the last light went as I reached Clevedon. That was 100km of headwind from Gloucester! Quick skate round the lanes of North Somerset and back home, except it wasn't quick as I was legless by then. Home at 6.45 so 12hrs 45m for 202km. It never gets easier and I just get slower. <20km/hr


Well done. Hopefully it will get easier as the year pregresses. Jan has always been a hard month for me.


----------



## tinywheels (2 Feb 2022)

I feel this sort of riding malarkey is best done in warmer weather. 
it's much easier if the temperatures is up. stop torturing yourselfs


----------



## Tribansman (2 Feb 2022)

I'm only ever chilly on rides for first few mins till my engine gets going. So for me, find cooler weather easier as in summer get way too hot.

Each to their own!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Feb 2022)

tinywheels said:


> I feel this sort of riding malarkey is best done in warmer weather.
> it's much easier if the temperatures is up. stop torturing yourselfs


Nonsense,
Some of the best riding is on a cold, blue sky, dry, sunny day.


----------



## Fiona R (2 Feb 2022)

Tribansman said:


> I'm only ever chilly on rides for first few mins till my engine gets going. So for me, find cooler weather easier as in summer get way too hot.
> 
> Each to their own!


As long as there is no ice and the wind is not blowing me off my bike I'll take cold over too hot any day. if I could choose it would be 15 degrees every ride


----------



## sittingbull (2 Feb 2022)

I try to avoid the extremes but would take hot over cold any day (but hate sunburn). I am becoming rather partial to night rides with greater freedom on the roads and (so far) calmer weather.

I guess the challenge gets harder the further north you are. I'm quite fortunate in that Merseyside and Cheshire have relatively mild winters, although I do remember a few years back waiting weeks for snow/ice to clear to get a qualifier in.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Feb 2022)

My ride last weekend, not an imperial century (just a metric but very hilly) was, according to my Garmin*, between 9 and 14 degrees. That was about perfect for me. I suffer a lot in hot weather. And I hate having to cover all exposed surfaces with thick white gloop to avoid sunburn.

* fancy, eh?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Feb 2022)

I got my February century done yesterday. Conditions were pretty good: dry, not too windy and fairly mild for the time of year however I was feeling the cold towards the end (yes, I'm nesh).

I'm really glad to have been able to get this one bagged early as I've got a few things going on this month.

104.1 miles at 12 mph moving average. Happy with that.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Feb 2022)

Well, that didn't go to plan. 

Great route out to the Surrey Hills and back planned. Perfect crisp winter cycling weather. Coffee stop identified. Rack bag stuffed with tasty snacks. All well with the world.

Broke a spoke in my back wheel going up a steep hill after 20 miles. Wheel is still reasonably true, but the fact that it happened only just over a mile from a railway station seemed to be telling me something, so I bailed. First time I have _ever_ broken a spoke.

I may need to take a day off work this month to stay in the challenge.


----------



## sittingbull (5 Feb 2022)

Unfortunate @Dogtrousers 

Spokes break due to age, fatigue etc. and in my experience usually black ones and on the drive side 

The month is still young


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Feb 2022)

sittingbull said:


> Unfortunate @Dogtrousers
> 
> Spokes break due to age, fatigue etc. and in my experience usually black ones and on the drive side
> 
> The month is still young


It was on the drive side. It was black. Unfortunately the wheel has only done a few thousand miles which makes me worry about it.

After an afternoon in the garage I nearly have a bike (with non matching wheels) again. Just a bit of fiddling left. 

Science obviously hasn't come up with a material that can transmit the amazing power I produce when going up steep hills.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Feb 2022)

Took a day off work to redo my failed attempt from Saturday. What a perfect day for cycling! It was chilly - I don't think it got above 10 degrees, but not freezing. Dry, not windy, blue skies and sunny most of the time. Until, of course, it got dark. It wasn't sunny then.

I managed my visit to the Surrey Hills, but I'm not sure it was a great idea. I think I overestimated my ability to both do a ton of climbing _and_ ride 100 miles. It took 10 and a half hours, and I blew up completely going over Tilburstow hill on the way home. The last 15-20 miles home from there, including Ganger's Hill, was a real struggle. Plus the lanes on the Downs were more busy on a Friday evening than I'm used to. So riding in the dark on busy country lanes, wasn't much fun, but I survived.

Now for a bath, pizza, and early bed. I'm done in.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Feb 2022)

I've been fiddling with "collections" in Ride With GPS to make a map of all my rides. It works but isn't very clear. Or perhaps that's my defective colour vision. Here are my two so far


----------



## Tribansman (13 Feb 2022)

Did my second for Feb today, just squeezed it in to keep pace with my one a week challenge.

My first in Feb - so qualifier for this challenge - was on a much more amenable day weatherwise and a more pleasant route. Both on my single speed as it's my only working bike at the moment. Fortunate to live in a pretty flat area, although the headwind sections in the fens today were probably equivent to a long steady climb; brutal!

Good idea @Dogtrousers to map annual centuries. I'll see if I can use veloviewer for that as me and ridewithgps don't really get on.

Btw, I did map out a loop ride around the M25 that's been on my list for ages, I think it came to about 150 miles and quite lot of climbing through the Surrey hills and out Rickmansworth way. Thinking you'd probably be able to advise on the best route on the SW to SE section, given your manor, if I sent you the gpx file? You're welcome to join me if you fancy it on one of the long light summer days. As is anyone else nearbyish, even if just for part of the loop that's most convenient...


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Feb 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Btw, I did map out a loop ride around the M25 that's been on my list for ages, I think it came to about 150 miles and quite lot of climbing through the Surrey hills and out Rickmansworth way. Thinking you'd probably be able to advise on the best route on the SW to SE section, given your manor, if I sent you the gpx file? You're welcome to join me if you fancy it on one of the long light summer days. As is anyone else nearbyish, even if just for part of the loop that's most convenient...


Happy to have a look at your GPS. SW isn't really my manor so much as SE.

You're not alone in planning this. Unfortunately I don't yet have my pre-pandemic legs from when I planned this. I've been thinking about this for ages. Here's mine, I've test ridden most of it between Gatwick and St Albans (anticlockwise). My idea was to start and finish at Gatwick because of the good rail connections. I've worked hard to keep the climbing to a minimum.

Joining you on it might be a good idea. Let me know your plans but also rely on me wimping out. I'm an expert wimper-out. I'm also very slow which makes me reluctant to join others as I can't keep up/have to slow them down.

I hope this link works https://ridewithgps.com/routes/31964024?privacy_code=mtE4zJg3x9CUtdOY

If not here's a picture. In imperial units this comes to 172 miles, 8,248 ft. I managed to thread a flat-ish route through Surrey. The big lump is Ide Hill/The Greensand Ridge





PS there's a 300k Audax called "London Orbital". The nearest I've got to doing this is manning a control and stamping people's cards. Here's the route (not mine) https://ridewithgps.com/routes/28340956


----------



## Tribansman (13 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Happy to have a look at your GPS. SW isn't really my manor so much as SE.
> 
> You're not alone in planning this. Unfortunately I don't yet have my pre-pandemic legs from when I planned this. I've been thinking about this for ages. Here's mine, I've test ridden most of it between Gatwick and St Albans (anticlockwise). My idea was to start and finish at Gatwick because of the good rail connections. I've worked hard to keep the climbing to a minimum.
> 
> ...


That's a fantastic looking route, thanks! And agree Gatwick sounds a good place to start. 

Will keep you posted on my plans, but thinking potentially weekend of/nearest to summer solstice as like to try and do a big ride there. Enough time to get nearer to pre pandemic fitness? No worries about speed though, happy to go at whatever pace, and this sort of ride needs to be slow and steady anyway.

Just checked the one I'd planned and it's nearer 200 miles and 12,000ft, so I'll ignore that and go with yours!


----------



## Fiona R (15 Feb 2022)

I'm just about recovering from Saturday. Originally I was going to ride an audax from Tewkesbury the previous weekend, new route and not ridiculously hilly but I'd had a chest infection so DNS. I didn't have to ride Wells and Mells audax for a third time, I could have done my own thing. It is one heck of a tough one, especially in winter. 4 nasty stabby %()%^&(*&^* hills and constant ups and downs in between! The first time I got back with seconds to spare in 2019 I rode it mainly on my own. I was better in 2020 having completed an RRtY in 2019. I actually got up King Alfred's Tower without walking. I was back riding in the company of others with 90 minutes spare. Saturday was seconds again. I was over official time but was OK in minimum audax time. I'm carrying even more weight and although fitness is building I'm still way off early 2020.

Saturday was WINDY. 100km into the headwind from home nr Bristol to Yeovil/Batcombe solo. Off the back of about 90 starters. West Harptree was harder than normal, already 85of 90 were in front when I reached Wells. I had to walk King Alfred and not just the last 100m. The headwind from Stourhead to Yeovil was horrific. Beans on burnt toast and a mug of tea, I was scraping round. I just kept telling myself I had to keep going, it was so far to call out the broom wagon and whilst I was still just on time I'd keep going. I bottomed out mentally at the last control in Mere even after 50km of tailwind. A Co op latte and a smoothie gathered me enough to keep going to Radstock, knowing the last tranche of hills were brutal too. In the dark I battled on, thankful that the forecast rain hadn't moved in properly. Survived Colliers Way into Radstock. Survived potholes and gravel and crept downhill, came off on one pothole very slow motion but not a soul about so no harm done. Resigned myself to the last 30km. Walked up Woolard and fell into the pub. Wimped out of riding 12km home. Type II-III.


----------



## robjh (26 Feb 2022)

Phew, got my ride for February in today, on what was going to be the last feasible day for me this month.

I love getting out before dawn on winter mornings so was out before 6, just me and the birdsong and a vague lightening on the horizon. I didn't pay enough heed to the temperature though and had soon found the spots of black ice on the hill roads into Essex and came off the bike at low speed about quarter to 7. I sat down and got myself together for a few minutes, then carried on but _soooooo _cautiously and slowly. Next came a puncture, and I took 45 minutes with cold hands as my pump de-cored a valve three times, until I patched the old tyre and put it back in. It was thankfully getting a bit warmer now with the sun up, and I lasted an hour until the next puncture.
Despite this dodgy start, it turned out to be a lovely day for riding as I climbed over the Chilterns between Luton and Hitchin, then negotiated some lumpy little roads through woodland near the M1 on the way into Ampthill. It was a beautiful crisp sunny day with the first signs of spring, and I cast off layer after layer as the temperature rose, but still needed my windproof gilet.
I do find though on circular trips on my own that the last stretch on familiar roads can become a bit of a drag and today was no exception, especially once I turned back into the wind, but altogether a great day out on the bike.


----------



## robjh (26 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Happy to have a look at your GPS. SW isn't really my manor so much as SE.
> 
> You're not alone in planning this. Unfortunately I don't yet have my pre-pandemic legs from when I planned this. I've been thinking about this for ages. Here's mine, I've test ridden most of it between Gatwick and St Albans (anticlockwise). My idea was to start and finish at Gatwick because of the good rail connections. I've worked hard to keep the climbing to a minimum.
> 
> ...


Hi Dogtrousers, would you mind if I copied that London orbital route? Some of my Cambridge cycling crowd talk of doing this one day but we've never get ourselves organised to do anything about it. One day.... but your route could certainly serve as inspiration.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Feb 2022)

robjh said:


> Hi Dogtrousers, would you mind if I copied that London orbital route? Some of my Cambridge cycling crowd talk of doing this one day but we've never get ourselves organised to do anything about it. One day.... but your route could certainly serve as inspiration.


Not at all. Although I'm still working on it.

I'm planning to ride some century length test rides round different parts in the coming months and then possibly the whole thing maybe in the summer. Or maybe not ... it's been on my to-do list for ages and has so far remained undone. 

So I'll re-post the route when I've properly tested it


----------



## sittingbull (26 Feb 2022)

I got my February qualifier done today too 

In comparison (to @robjh) it was pretty uneventful, nothing broke, snapped or fell off or went bang  The only problem was my camera batteries died instantly and despite my attempts to revive them by warming them which brought the camera back to life It failed to save any pix 

I set off early afternoon in a South Easterly direction towards Crewe into a relentless headwind, fortunately it was still there to push me home on the return leg and I needed it  It's nearly 2 months since my last ton and it seemed a very long way.

Temps were fine until evening when I added another layer up top and swapped the Sealskins for some lobster claw gloves. I saw one gritter out spreading little round marbles all over the road 

Good luck to those going tomorrow (or Monday)


----------



## 13 rider (27 Feb 2022)

Managed it on my last chance . 102 miles from Leicester to Coventry and Rugby to grab some velo viewer squares .Was under dressed for the first third a bit chilly early doors ,perfectly dressed for the middle third and overdressed for the last third . But for February it was really a lovely day certainly a lot better than most of the month but still windier than I would have liked


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2022)

Got my February qualifying ride done today too. The cold headwinds and Kent Oasts ride. An anti clockwise loop through Surrey and Kent.
A lovely day for it. Blue skies and sunny all day. The first half of the ride suffered from very naughty headwinds which made for tough going and making it feel colder than it actually was. Didn't stop a good few cyclists going out on shorts and short sleeve jerseys... masochists.
Anyhoo.. 104 miles on the clock for the day.
Century month #136 in a row


----------



## Trickedem (1 Mar 2022)

Well I really did leave that to the last minute. I had other commitments earlier in the month, but I had booked last Monday off work to do the ride. But then Storm Franklin put paid to that. To add insult to injury I also tested positive for COVID. So Monday 28th Feb, was my last possible chance.
I has originally planned to ride down to Margate, then turn South and make my way to Ashford to finish the day. But I soon figured that the strong Southerly winds would make that difficult. So I just did an out and back ride. The weather was great and quite warm out of the wind. It is a fairly flat route too, which helped with my lack of fitness.

So for now, my 12th year is still in plan.

https://www.strava.com/activities/6752123067
My route.




Obligatory Seaside Pic




A nice pint at my local micro pub to finish the day.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Mar 2022)

Think all made it with half of us doing it over the last weekend !


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Mar 2022)

March done. Rode from Gatwick to St Albans round the eastern side of the M25 route discussed above.

Not a great ride. Finished the ride very,very knackered and a bit dehydrated as I didn't ride past any petrol stations or little shops.


----------



## Tribansman (13 Mar 2022)

Was it not great because of how you felt, the route or mix of both?

I felt similar today on my March qualifier, nothing in the tank and also nursing a painful and persistent saddle sore (need some new shorts and maybe a saddle 'fit' too). Tarnished the enjoyment of the ride but I went through some nice villages and had some pleasant vistas so all in all a good way to spend a Sunday morning. I really like North/West Essex and into Suffolk, real quintessential English villages and pleasant, gently rolling terrain. Just a shame it's bloody Toryville, along with 90% of Hertfordshire.

Breezy but dry all the way, except for final 10 miles when the long-looming grey emptied with gusto and soaked me to the skin (couldn't be bothered stopping and getting my jacket on!).

Was also century number 9 this year, only missed one week so far (Storm bloody Eunice) on my other challenge.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Mar 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Was it not great because of how you felt, the route or mix of both?


Route went pretty well. 

But I just ran out of steam and was feeling pretty bad so the last 30 miles or so was a real struggle just willing the numbers to change on my GPS and for it to finish. One of those days. By the end I'd 100% decided I was going to retire from riding imperial centuries, that it was a stupidly long distance that that takes just too long. I'd had it. I've relented on that now ... for the time being at least. 

I've pretty much written off my plans of doing the whole London circuit in one go, but I'll be picking up the route at St Albans and carrying on round for my next century.


----------



## Fiona R (14 Mar 2022)

March also done on Saturday. I found Missed Connection 160km audax very tough. I rode the to and from to make 200km. Bristol down to Shaftesbury via Bruton, a walk up the cobbles of Gold Hill  and back via Longleat estate and Two Tunnels, Bath and B2B railway path. Hilly and a very strong southerly. I need to be faster so I can eat/rest more


----------



## Trickedem (14 Mar 2022)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> March also done on Saturday. I found Missed Connection 160km audax very tough. I rode the to and from to make 200km. Bristol down to Shaftesbury via Bruton, a walk up the cobbles of Gold Hill  and back via Longleat estate and Two Tunnels, Bath and B2B railway path. Hilly and a very strong southerly. I need to be faster so I can eat/rest more


Well done. That wind was tough on Saturday.


----------



## Fiona R (14 Mar 2022)

Trickedem said:


> Well done. That wind was tough on Saturday.


It was windy yesterday too, I failed a second 200, cut it down to just 125km. Couldn't face more southbound hacking into Mendip. As it was the Butt Buster Audax,I made up for it with cake. Great hardship


----------



## Trickedem (14 Mar 2022)

Got my March Century in on Saturday. It was a lovely day for it too. I was on my gravel bike as I did a little bit of off-roading to get some veloviewer tiles. Unfortunately the last tile in Kent that I wanted was inaccessible because it is on the Lydd Ranges and very inconsiderately the Army were live firing all day. 
This also my first ride on this new saddle, very comfortable already






Rolvenden Motor Museum





Rye Harbour


----------



## Fiona R (14 Mar 2022)

Trickedem said:


> Got my March Century in on Saturday. It was a lovely day for it too. I was on my gravel bike as I did a little bit of off-roading to get some veloviewer tiles. Unfortunately the last tile in Kent that I wanted was inaccessible because it is on the Lydd Ranges and very inconsiderately the Army were live firing all day.
> This also my first ride on this new saddle, very comfortable already
> View attachment 635379
> 
> ...


Do the army not know there are important things like tile collecting to do?

My husband bought himself a Brooks, so far so good. The saddle I've had since I started cycling (I've had 2 the same) is now not made anymore. I am m quietly panicking.

Very well done, there's always a good percentage of gravel on road in Somerset/Dorset/Wiltshire/Gloucestershire. if you want nice smooth roads we go to Wales.


----------



## robjh (15 Mar 2022)

Did March's ride yesterday. I rode from Cambridge firstly about 60 miles NW to Oundle and Stamford so got a few mild hills in there, but then turned east again and was soon in the flattest of flat Fenland with barely an incline for 50 miles to King's Lynn. It was a way of making it into a one-way ride, to a station where I can take a bike on a train without difficulty and the ticket doesn't cost a mortgage. It was a lovely day and I enjoyed the ride but some of those fen roads do get very samey!

My elevation profile for the 2nd half of the ride


----------



## Trickedem (16 Mar 2022)

robjh said:


> Did March's ride yesterday. I rode from Cambridge firstly about 60 miles NW to Oundle and Stamford so got a few mild hills in there, but then turned east again and was soon in the flattest of flat Fenland with barely an incline for 50 miles to King's Lynn. It was a way of making it into a one-way ride, to a station where I can take a bike on a train without difficulty and the ticket doesn't cost a mortgage. It was a lovely day and I enjoyed the ride but some of those fen roads do get very samey!
> 
> My elevation profile for the 2nd half of the ride
> View attachment 635492


I hope you had a tailwind for the flat section.


----------



## robjh (17 Mar 2022)

Trickedem said:


> I hope you had a tailwind for the flat section.


It was not for nothing that I chose to go that way!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Mar 2022)

I tried and failed to get my qualifier in on Monday. Got to about 60 miles and found there was nothing left in the tank. Had a few other niggles too which just added up to the decision to abandon. It's possible I was fighting a bug as I had to cry off from what I was supposed to be doing next morning and ended up sleeping for about 18 hours.

The weather forecasts don't look bad for the rest of the month so I'm not out yet.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Mar 2022)

Bad luck Phil. You did the right thing calling it a day. Plenty of March days left for another try.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Mar 2022)

robjh said:


> Did March's ride yesterday. I rode from Cambridge firstly about 60 miles NW to Oundle and Stamford so got a few mild hills in there, but then turned east again and was soon in the flattest of flat Fenland with barely an incline for 50 miles to King's Lynn. It was a way of making it into a one-way ride, to a station where I can take a bike on a train without difficulty and the ticket doesn't cost a mortgage. It was a lovely day and I enjoyed the ride but some of those fen roads do get very samey!
> 
> My elevation profile for the 2nd half of the ride
> View attachment 635492



Small world, I rode through Stamford today doing an 100 miler, though I had to head north and west after it and my profile wasn't quite as flat as yours.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Mar 2022)

Marchs done just enough today 100.15 miles . Rode out to Birmingham for some velo viewers squares just above the airport then home via Coventry for another square I missed the other week . Got the route planning wrong headwind for the last 24 miles was a bit energy sapping


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Mar 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I tried and failed to get my qualifier in on Monday. Got to about 60 miles and found there was nothing left in the tank. Had a few other niggles too which just added up to the decision to abandon. It's possible I was fighting a bug as I had to cry off from what I was supposed to be doing next morning and ended up sleeping for about 18 hours.
> 
> The weather forecasts don't look bad for the rest of the month so I'm not out yet.


You did what I probably should have done. I did finish mine last weekend but I was in bits at the end and it was a miserable last few hours just turning the pedals. I don't know why. Just happens I guess.

Best wishes for your next bash.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Mar 2022)

Today's cycling shenanigans. A near repeat of last months century route, with a few added tweaks. It started up a bit damp at first with low cloud and mist but soon dried up after an hour leaving it a nice and dry ride. Temperatures stayed low all day which was a bit disappointing seeing as the last few days had been very warm. Thankfully I got the clothing right so wasn't cold.
So, Scores on the doors
100 miles for the day. 
March's Imperial century ride done. 
Imperial century #307 over all. 
Imperial Century Month 136 in a row 





Love the name of this lane




Horne in Surrey




WWII Pillbox in Horne


----------



## Trickedem (27 Mar 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Today's cycling shenanigans. A near repeat of last months century route, with a few added tweaks. It started up a bit damp at first with low cloud and mist but soon dried up after an hour leaving it a nice and dry ride. Temperatures stayed low all day which was a bit disappointing seeing as the last few days had been very warm. Thankfully I got the clothing right so wasn't cold.
> So, Scores on the doors
> 100 miles for the day.
> March's Imperial century ride done.
> ...


Nice one Ian.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Mar 2022)

Slightly belatedly: I got my March qualifier done on Friday. 104 miles on a fairly easy route and on one of my better bikes. Great weather for it yet I still found it a bit slow and hard going, however it's done and hopefully I'll get on better in April.

I've still got to write up the ride so will update my post in the challenge thread in a bit.


----------



## sittingbull (31 Mar 2022)

March qualifier done today  (better late than never ).

110 miles heading due East through some of the posh bits of Manchester. Ended up in Bramall Park to refuel, added a few miles before turning for home and getting lost several times due to using an old breadcrumb trail with roads that no longer exist 

It was a generally bright and crisp day with several wintry showers, fortunately I didn't have to fix anything as my fingers were numb. Slow and steady was the order of the day


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Apr 2022)

Forecast is chilly tomorrow. I'm not sure if I'll go for my planned century. Or maybe I will. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Tribansman (1 Apr 2022)

Forecast to get down to -3 tonight so careful if you do! Maybe better to go Sunday so you can stick to main-ish gritted roads, which are always quieter on Sundays, esp first thing


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Apr 2022)

So ... I decided against it, mainly for fear of ice, and put my bike on the turbo before going to bed. I "rode up" Mont Ventoux in the morning but my wife was right yesterday when she said "I bet the weather will be lovely and you'll regret it". It was and I did. Still, I got some much postponed jobs done.


----------



## Tribansman (4 Apr 2022)

Got April's qualifier done yesterday. Left earlyish so stuck mainly to main roads. First couple of miles till I hit my first incline were brutally cold!

Mostly beautiful blue sky and sunny all the way, cracking route up to north Northamptonshire and then back via Beds and Bucks. Took in some really lovely villages. Hopefully that'll be the last _really _cold start till Nov/Dec.

Was #12 of the year so far


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Apr 2022)

April in the bag. What a beautiful day for cycling. Cold-ish, not windy, but sunny.

Continued my ride from March. Got up at the crack of sparrowfart and got to St Albans for just gone 7. Carried on anticlockwise round the M25, eventually picking up my previous loop near Gatwick and carried on until I had 100 on the clock, at Eynsford.

After last month's collapse I made sure I has a proper lunch stop, had plenty to drink and refilled my bottles. I stopped at a place called Pinnocks Coffee House in Ripley and sat outside in the sun and had a baked potato. All in all legs held out much better than last time.

Seemingly the Olympic 2012 road race went through Pyrford. Probably a tad quicker than I did.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Apr 2022)

PS here's a map of this year's rides so far. They don't show up very well, but maybe that's just my wonky colour vision


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Apr 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Btw, I did map out a loop ride around the M25 that's been on my list for ages, I think it came to about 150 miles and quite lot of climbing through the Surrey hills and out Rickmansworth way. Thinking you'd probably be able to advise on the best route on the SW to SE section, given your manor, if I sent you the gpx file? You're welcome to join me if you fancy it on one of the long light summer days. As is anyone else nearbyish, even if just for part of the loop that's most convenient...





robjh said:


> Hi Dogtrousers, would you mind if I copied that London orbital route? Some of my Cambridge cycling crowd talk of doing this one day but we've never get ourselves organised to do anything about it. One day.... but your route could certainly serve as inspiration.


I've put details of my route here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/m25-circuit-route.284599/


----------



## Fiona R (11 Apr 2022)

I completed my April 100 on Saturday too. Hard work on a hilly chilly glorious 200km audax out of Bristol, Down and Black. Mendips twice and Quantocks and Blackdown Hills but it was Old Bristol Road and Dundry back into Bristol that finished me off. Over 3000m climbing Absolutely stunning route but those climbs just kept on climbing, including 2 different Blagdon Hills too.


----------



## robjh (12 Apr 2022)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I completed my April 100 on Saturday too. Hard work on a hilly chilly glorious 200km audax out of Bristol, Down and Black. Mendips twice and Quantocks and Blackdown Hills but it was Old Bristol Road and Dundry back into Bristol that finished me off. Over 3000m climbing Absolutely stunning route but those climbs just kept on climbing, including 2 different Blagdon Hills too.


I get hill envy reading about your rides


----------



## Fiona R (12 Apr 2022)

robjh said:


> I get hill envy reading about your rides


I keep meaning to visit the in laws in Essex and do an ACME ride. Totally flat your way, innit?


----------



## robjh (12 Apr 2022)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I keep meaning to visit the in laws in Essex and do an ACME ride. Totally flat your way, innit?


There are some nice little rolling hills to the south of me, into Essex and Herts, but nothing long or Quantocky or Mendippy or Dorsetty (my own spelling of those words ). But go north of Cambridge and it's flat, flat, flat.


----------



## Tribansman (12 Apr 2022)

robjh said:


> There are some nice little rolling hills to the south of me, into Essex and Herts, but nothing long or Quantocky or Mendippy or Dorsetty (my own spelling of those words ). But go north of Cambridge and it's flat, flat, flat.


Yep...heading into the Chilterns is probably the nearest we in Herts/(west)Essex/(south)Cambs can get to decent-ish climbs, but even they aren't long and/or steep enough to be really challenging.

Although there are those that claim that riding in to a relentless Fenland headwind can be as tough as the toughest of climbs. Psychologically at least, I think I'd agree...


----------



## ianrauk (15 Apr 2022)

Today's cycling shenanigans
April's Imperial Century Challenge ride done and dusted in glorious warm, sunny weather.
122 miles for the day, so a few handy future Eddington Numbers.
Imperial Century #4 for the year
#308 over all
Imperial Century month 137 in a row.
A perfect cycling day.
Map of the ride. red pre lunch, 64 miles, blue, post lunch 58 miles





Llamas or Alpacas?




Outwood in Surrey




Horne in Surrey




Look closely and you can see the towers and skyscrapers of London
The Shard to the left. Bishopsgate to the Shards right, The Docklands further right. Taken from Chelsfield, Orpington.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Apr 2022)

I got mine done yesterday. 104.31 miles in some lovely weather around the route I bailed from last month. I had planned to take the Raleigh but found a flat tyre when I went to get it out so it was the Dawes Galaxy instead which was lovely.

Ride write up here for those interested: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6711642


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Apr 2022)

Just updating my post in the challenge thread I notice my last three rides have all been 104 miles. I couldn't have got them all that close if I'd tried.


----------



## robjh (16 Apr 2022)

I did my April century yesterday, going to the same destinations - Clacton and Walton-on-the-Naze - as January but via a different route and this time in company. There were 16 of us from a local cycling group ( if you know of cycle-friendly cafés in Cambridge then you may guess which one), and we had a fantastic day with a fish and chips lunch by the sea, thick sea-mist at Walton, and then splitting for two trains home from Ipswich as we were too many for a single one (although Greater Anglia did very decently stretch the bike limits slightly for us). The inland temperatures turned quite warm in the morning and many of us were riding in summer gear for the first time this year, so that the fresh sea breezes came as quite a shock!
This is our group at Frinton.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Apr 2022)

April's finally done ,just enough today 100.3 imperial miles . Leicester out to the edge of the peak District ,1 mile short of Ashbourne and back via Derby nabbing some velo viewer squares on the way . A bit lumpy with 5300ft of upness 
Will update the challenge thread shortly


----------



## Trickedem (27 Apr 2022)

Left mine rather late due to family responsibilities, (mainly looking after Grandchildren). On Sunday 24th I travelled up to Selby in Yorkshire with @rb58 so that we could do a recce ride over a couple of days for the Fridays Challenge in June. Monday 25th was from Selby to Boston via Lincoln. Such a flat route, with only 1000ft of climbing over 100 miles. The route out of Lincoln is really nice along the old railway, we also went under the flight path at RAF Coningsby. They stopped the traffic with traffic lights whilst two landed, then let us go, but clearly they didn't expect a slow old cyclist, so the next landing was directly overhead as I was stopped on the road, sadly I didn't get a picture of this.
All in all a great days riding.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Apr 2022)

Trickedem said:


> Left mine rather late due to family responsibilities, (mainly looking after Grandchildren). On Sunday 24th I travelled up to Selby in Yorkshire with @rb58 so that we could do a recce ride over a couple of days for the Fridays Challenge in June. Monday 25th was from Selby to Boston via Lincoln. Such a flat route, with only 1000ft of climbing over 100 miles. The route out of Lincoln is really nice along the old railway, we also went under the flight path at RAF Coningsby. They stopped the traffic with traffic lights whilst two landed, then let us go, but clearly they didn't expect a slow old cyclist, so the next landing was directly overhead as I was stopped on the road, sadly I didn't get a picture of this.
> All in all a great days riding.
> 
> View attachment 642029
> ...



The water railway is a cracking route in/out of Lincoln.


----------



## Trickedem (27 Apr 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> The water railway is a cracking route in/out of Lincoln.



It certainly is. Really enjoyed it. Lots of wildlife to see.


----------



## ianrauk (1 May 2022)

And that's May's qualifying ride done and dusted. Out of the door at a silly 6.30am for a ride to the seaside. Camber Sands in Sussex in fact. And a lovely day it was for cycling too. Not too cold, very little wind and only the tiniest amounts of drizzle later in the ride. 
So, scores on the doors. 120 miles for the day. So a good few future Eddington numbers in the bag. (5 more 115's to get to that number) Imperial century ride #309 over all. Imperial century month #138 in a row.


----------



## sittingbull (1 May 2022)

It feels like I'm playing catch-up  Yesterday saw me squeeze in April's qualifier with 102 miles up through Ormskirk to Blackburn, I chose this route as I'm not ready for a Wales route but forgot just how hilly the Blackburn area is 

The weather started perfect, dry and bright, but drizzle turned to rain at about the 50 mile mark. I've lost some fitness and found this ride quite a hard slog, getting home at 11:50pm, so only just qualifying for April


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 May 2022)

I got my May qualifier done yesterday with a ride up to Lake Vyrnwy for the first time in 18 months. Great conditions for it - warm, dry and a fairly good tailwind on the way home. Really enjoyed that one.

105.75 miles, boosted a bit by having to go around a road closure both ways. The write up is here for anyone interested: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6724734


----------



## 13 rider (6 May 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I got my May qualifier done yesterday with a ride up to Lake Vyrnwy for the first time in 18 months. Great conditions for it - warm, dry and a fairly good tailwind on the way home. Really enjoyed that one.
> 
> 105.75 miles, boosted a bit by having to go around a road closure both ways. The write up is here for anyone interested: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6724734



Bought back memories of my ride there last June which was inspired by your write ups and now I find out you only visit it every 18 months . I think I took the hilliest route from Oswestry and grovelled up the hills on my temp chainset with 53/39 gearing !


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 May 2022)

13 rider said:


> Bought back memories of my ride there last June which was inspired by your write ups and now I find out you only visit it every 18 months . I think I took the hilliest route from Oswestry and grovelled up the hills on my temp chainset with 53/39 gearing !



If it wasn't for dratted covid I'd have been there a lot more often. I'm seriously thinking of going back next month with the Galaxy. (Although I haven't done my Ludlow century route for a long time either )

Well done getting up the hills on that gearing! I don't think there is such a thing as an easy route to Vyrnwy - every road seems to go over a big hill.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 May 2022)

My century for this month was going to be Ride London, but then I realised that it's the last weekend of the month, so if for any reason it doesn't happen, I'll have problems. So I went out and rode my own version of the RL route. Quite pleasant, notable absence of hills. I had to battle my own way through central London at the start and end, no closed roads for me. That part of the ride was horrible but it had to be done.


----------



## Fiona R (7 May 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I got my May qualifier done yesterday with a ride up to Lake Vyrnwy for the first time in 18 months. Great conditions for it - warm, dry and a fairly good tailwind on the way home. Really enjoyed that one.
> 
> 105.75 miles, boosted a bit by having to go around a road closure both ways. The write up is here for anyone interested: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6724734



Love it round Lake Vrynwy. It's a lot higher than Llyn Tegid so whichever way the only way is up!


----------



## robjh (11 May 2022)

I did May's ride yesterday, 159 miles heading north to Doncaster, from where I caught a train home. The East Coast Main Line has proven quite a good source of cheap tickets with bike availability as long as I book in advance, and opened up a number of opportunities for one-way rides like this one.
When I planned it last week I was expecting a southerly tailwind the whole way, but by yesterday it had swung round to a stiff westerly which I felt whenever the route turned that way, but it was still more with than against me most of the way, and after few early spots of rain it turned warm in the afternoon. It was also nice to ride in a new area of the country for me, and I felt I was on new ground after Newark. My bit of tourism was a look at Conisbrough castle near Doncaster, but I was too late to go in.


----------



## Fiona R (12 May 2022)

Forgot to say I did May's ride on Sunday. A gravelly hilly one. stunning route on the Gravelling before the Romans 200km audax from Bristol. Over the bridge to Wales then Tintern/Wye Valley Greenway (inc bat tunnel) and off road Fosse way after the Cotswolds. Stunning route.


----------



## 13 rider (22 May 2022)

Mays done another 103 imperial miles south to Rugby then Crick and the rural lanes of Northamptonshire back to Leicester targeting some velo viewer squares as usual on my century rides


----------



## sittingbull (1 Jun 2022)

Yesterday saw me squeeze in May's qualifier  After a heavy downpour before setting off, the rest of the day was dry and bright. After crossing the Runcorn Bridge my heading was due south into Shropshire as far as Wem. I've barely ridden the bike this year and it was tough going, a few rides before my next qualifier would probably help (I said that last month too) 

I saw a few groups of motorcyclists with luggage, presumably heading for the Isle of Man ferry for TT week. The roads were fairly quiet and I had a pleasant ride in near perfect conditions


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jun 2022)

sittingbull said:


> Yesterday saw me squeeze in May's qualifier  After a heavy downpour before setting off, the rest of the day was dry and bright. After crossing the Runcorn Bridge my heading was due south into Shropshire as far as Wem. I've barely ridden the bike this year and it was tough going, a few rides before my next qualifier would probably help (I said that last month too)
> 
> I saw a few groups of motorcyclists with luggage, presumably heading for the Isle of Man ferry for TT week. The roads were fairly quiet and I had a pleasant ride in near perfect conditions
> 
> ...


Talk about leaving it late . Did you know there was an earthquake in Wem this week glad to see it still standing


----------



## sittingbull (1 Jun 2022)

Better late than never 

No idea about the earthquake.

It's a beautiful part of the country to cycle around, I wish I could have extended my ride further


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2022)

That's June's qualifying ride done and dusted.
Out of the door at 6.20am to hit the Kent lanes. Temperature was showing 10degs so a little nippy to start but no need for sleeves or jacket. It didn't take long to warm up. Once in the lanes I kept on coming across fog pockets in the hollows. A pain in the arse as I had to keep stopping to wipe my glasses. A couple of hours in and the fog burned away leaving the sunshine to peek from behind the clouds which by miday had also burnt away leaving a very nice sunny second half of the ride.

So, scores on the doors.
121 miles for the day
Imperial Century month 139 in a row
6 months of 2022, 6 to go.





Smarden house built c1410





Smarden Church




DUCK!!!!!


----------



## robjh (5 Jun 2022)

Did June's ride today, up in Shetland where I'm currently on holiday. I started and finished in Skeld on the Westside, where we're staying on the campsite, and headed first round the peninsula to Sandness before retracing my steps a little and taking the very climby road to Aith and Voe. From here I joined some larger roads to circle the top of the mainland and ride down almost to Lerwick before a final leg past Whiteness with several steep climbs to finish.
Shetland is endlessly scenic yet peppered with steep climbs, many on narrow and twisting single track roads, and has almost constant strong winds, and whatever the precise reason this ride really took it out of me. It took me nearly 11 hours and I was so pleased when I finally flopped into the motorhome at the end and found a warm coffee waiting for me.
Don't let that put you off riding in Shetland - the scenery is wonderful, and despite today's fatigue I'm loving it

Lunch near Brae


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Jun 2022)

June done. After all the MAMILy excitement of Ride London it's back to trundling around grumpy old git style.

I fancied a ham sandwich. So I went to Ham, Sandwich  Nice ride out through the lanes of Kent.


----------



## Trickedem (13 Jun 2022)

I had a very nice ride around Kent today. Up early to catch a train to Ashford, so I could do a route check for the San Fairy Ann Flattest Five Audax rides. Unfortunately, I had the gpx for the 100 mile ride, and the route sheet for the 100km ride! So, without using my garmin I did an old school ride following the route sheet. I also managed to add some extra miles, by getting a veloviewer tile I had missed previously, then carried on from the end of the 100km route back to Maidstone to finish. Weather was warm and not too windy which was great.

This completed my 12th year of doing a century ride every month. https://www.strava.com/activities/7302836132
The view below is of the Nuclear Power Station at Dungeness.


----------



## StuAff (13 Jun 2022)

Trickedem said:


> I had a very nice ride around Kent today. Up early to catch a train to Ashford, so I could do a route check for the San Fairy Ann Flattest Five Audax rides. Unfortunately, I had the gpx for the 100 mile ride, and the route sheet for the 100km ride! So, without using my garmin I did an old school ride following the route sheet. I also managed to add some extra miles, by getting a veloviewer tile I had missed previously, then carried on from the end of the 100km route back to Maidstone to finish. Weather was warm and not too windy which was great.
> 
> This completed my 12th year of doing a century ride every month. https://www.strava.com/activities/7302836132
> The view below is of the Nuclear Power Station at Dungeness.
> View attachment 648906



When I (motor)biked to Dungeness last year, I preferred this bit of architecture, and its garden…


----------



## Trickedem (13 Jun 2022)

Very interesting place. I should take more time to explore next time


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Jun 2022)

My June qualifier was done yesterday in some lovely sunshine and very little wind. Because the conditions were so good I couldn't resist going out to Lake Vyrnwy again using mostly the same route as last month with just a few variations.

107.2 miles and the ride write up is here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6750764


----------



## Fiona R (16 Jun 2022)

My June imperial was done last week on Thursday 2nd as part of my All Points North foray. Starting in Sheffield at lunchtime, out to Hornsea Mere and up into the forest just shy of Dalby where I camped. I was recording control to control so distance on two different strava traces. APN pushed me to my limits!


----------



## 13 rider (17 Jun 2022)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> My June imperial was done last week on Thursday 2nd as part of my All Points North foray. Starting in Sheffield at lunchtime, out to Hornsea Mere and up into the forest just shy of Dalby where I camped. I was recording control to control so distance on two different strava traces. APN pushed me to my limits!


Did you completed it all ? What was your total distance . Massive Kudos from me


----------



## 13 rider (24 Jun 2022)

June's finally done . 104 imperial miles out from Leicester to Ilkeston then a loop back to Repton and home in a quest for some velo viewer squares


----------



## sittingbull (29 Jun 2022)

Yesterday saw me head to Llangollen for my June qualifier. It was dull and overcast but the forecast was dry. It's summer, so I removed the mudguards, therefore it rained, repeatedly 

Progress was slow but steady with stops in Chester to refuel and then in Trevor to see the narrow boats and the aqua-duct before arriving n Llangollen. 108 miles duly completed


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jun 2022)

OK, half way through 2022 and we still have 8 riders still in the challenge.
Myself, @sittingbull @Trickedem @Rickshaw Phil @Dogtrousers @robjh @13 rider @Cranky Knee Girl 
@Tribansman hasn't been seen on Cycle Chat since May. So hoping he is ok and still riding and doing the challenge.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jul 2022)

July done. I had a good day DNFing the Way to the Sea Audax. I wrote a bit about it here https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ach-the-way-to-the-sea-2022.284676/page-2#post-6762116


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Jul 2022)

I had intended to get my July ride in tomorrow. Unfortunately I tested positive for covid this morning. I'm really hoping for a mild dose and to be back on the bike quickly.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jul 2022)

Look after yourself @Rickshaw Phil


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Look after yourself @Rickshaw Phil



Thanks. Will do my best.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jul 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I had intended to get my July ride in tomorrow. Unfortunately I tested positive for covid this morning. I'm really hoping for a mild dose and to be back on the bike quickly.


At least you've got plenty of time in the month take as much as is needed to feel right


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Jul 2022)

13 rider said:


> At least you've got plenty of time in the month take as much as is needed to feel right



This is very true. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## gavgav (4 Jul 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> This is very true. I'll see how it goes.



Please rest up and ensure you’re fully fit before embarking on a ride of that magnitude. Covid is not just a cold to get over.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I had intended to get my July ride in tomorrow. Unfortunately I tested positive for covid this morning. I'm really hoping for a mild dose and to be back on the bike quickly.



Sorry to hear this dear chap. Fingers crossed for a quick and easy recovery and a qualifying ride later in the month.


----------



## Fiona R (5 Jul 2022)

13 rider said:


> Did you completed it all ? What was your total distance . Massive Kudos from me



No, only 75% but 8/10 controls. Was just too exhausted after 5 nights mostly wild camping and very dead/cold feet and hands. If I'd not have got lost/made a couple routing errors (a good half day or more wasted) and had been much nearer to Ulpha on day 4 I might have got round with one more night and riding into the night Tuesday night back into Sheffield. I wasn't really riding at night. Was 11/20 rookies.

I did about 850km and 10100m of my 1100km and 13500m route. we had to start/finish in Sheffield and visit 10 controls but routing decisions all our own and no help/conferring allowed.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Jul 2022)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> No, only 75% but 8/10 controls. Was just too exhausted after 5 nights mostly wild camping and very dead/cold feet and hands. If I'd not have got lost/made a couple routing errors (a good half day or more wasted) and had been much nearer to Ulpha on day 4 I might have got round with one more night and riding into the night Tuesday night back into Sheffield. I wasn't really riding at night. Was 11/20 rookies.
> 
> I did about 850km and 10100m of my 1100km and 13500m route. we had to start/finish in Sheffield and visit 10 controls but routing decisions all our own and no help/conferring allowed.



Chapeau with knobs on


----------



## 13 rider (5 Jul 2022)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> No, only 75% but 8/10 controls. Was just too exhausted after 5 nights mostly wild camping and very dead/cold feet and hands. If I'd not have got lost/made a couple routing errors (a good half day or more wasted) and had been much nearer to Ulpha on day 4 I might have got round with one more night and riding into the night Tuesday night back into Sheffield. I wasn't really riding at night. Was 11/20 rookies.
> 
> I did about 850km and 10100m of my 1100km and 13500m route. we had to start/finish in Sheffield and visit 10 controls but routing decisions all our own and no help/conferring allowed.


Still massive kudos from me . I can't get my head around even starting something like that


----------



## robjh (6 Jul 2022)

I did July's ride yesterday, from home near Cambridge down to Dover via the Tilbury-Gravesend ferry, which made a total of 131 miles.
The stretch north of the Thames is fairly flat, and was getting a bit busy with morning commuter traffic around Brentwood when I passed through. I had an earlyish lunch in Rochester at 11.30, and I then stayed on small lanes through the North Downs all the way down to the coast above Folkestone, including a stretch of the Pilgrims' Way. It was very scenic, down and up hills and through woods with the occasional grand view, but there are faster ways than this and I could have saved a good deal of time by taking them. In the end I started thinking 'oh not another narrow twisting 12% climb with gravel in the centre and potholes down the sides', but still they came. Nonetheless I gave myself plenty of time and it was a great day, warm and with a tailwind.
There is a lot to see in Dover. I had a quick ride round to see some of the views, but I need to come back sometime and see them, especially the castle, properly.

I finished up with two trains home via London. There are plenty of cheap advance tickets from the Kent coast into London if you can book a day or two ahead.


----------



## Trickedem (13 Jul 2022)

robjh said:


> I did July's ride yesterday, from home near Cambridge down to Dover via the Tilbury-Gravesend ferry, which made a total of 131 miles.
> The stretch north of the Thames is fairly flat, and was getting a bit busy with morning commuter traffic around Brentwood when I passed through. I had an earlyish lunch in Rochester at 11.30, and I then stayed on small lanes through the North Downs all the way down to the coast above Folkestone, including a stretch of the Pilgrims' Way. It was very scenic, down and up hills and through woods with the occasional grand view, but there are faster ways than this and I could have saved a good deal of time by taking them. In the end I started thinking 'oh not another narrow twisting 12% climb with gravel in the centre and potholes down the sides', but still they came. Nonetheless I gave myself plenty of time and it was a great day, warm and with a tailwind.
> There is a lot to see in Dover. I had a quick ride round to see some of the views, but I need to come back sometime and see them, especially the castle, properly.
> 
> ...



It does get very hilly near Dover. Nice ride


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jul 2022)

Trickedem said:


> It does get very hilly near Dover. Nice ride



Don't we know it


----------



## robjh (13 Jul 2022)

Trickedem said:


> It does get very hilly near Dover. Nice ride



I knew I was riding through your manor, especially around the Medway. It was my first visit to Rochester in the daylight, and I saw the submarine at Strood too. Also, hills or no, it was nice to avoid Sittingbourne!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jul 2022)

robjh said:


> I knew I was riding through your manor, especially around the Medway. It was my first visit to Rochester in the daylight, and I saw the submarine at Strood too. Also, hills or no, it was nice to avoid Sittingbourne!



Its always a good idea to avoid Sittingbourne Rob


----------



## Trickedem (14 Jul 2022)

Trickedem said:


> It does get very hilly near Dover. Nice ride



You did make it harder for yourself by going up Hollingbourne Hill and also up to Dover Castle.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2022)

July's qualifying ride done and dusted
A glorious cycle ride with @rb58 and @Trickedem down to Brighton and back. Almost perfect, apart from the sheer amount of motor traffic and shitty drivers.
So, scores on the doors
122 miles for the day, With a bonus of 7 extra Eddington numbers in the bag. (3 more 115+ to get to that number)
Imperial Century ride month 140 in a row





















Gatwick runway approach


----------



## 13 rider (24 Jul 2022)

Julys done ,longest ride of the year 109 miles . Leicester to Uppingham then up Rockingham hill up to the castle through Kettering and back via the rolling terrain of the Leicestershire , Northamptonshire border total of 5738ft of upness


----------



## Trickedem (25 Jul 2022)

ianrauk said:


> July's qualifying ride done and dusted
> A glorious cycle ride with @rb58 and @Trickedem down to Brighton and back. Almost perfect, apart from the sheer amount of motor traffic and shitty drivers.
> So, scores on the doors
> 122 miles for the day, With a bonus of 7 extra Eddington numbers in the bag. (3 more 115+ to get to that number)
> ...



What a cracking ride that was. Didn't really notice the headwind on the way down, but benefitted from a nice tail wind on the return.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Jul 2022)

Well, despite July having been a pretty disastrous month for me cycling-wise, I'm still in the challenge.

A slow and steady loop on an easy route round the north of Shropshire, bagging 102.1 miles. For anyone interested the ride write up is here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6781628


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jul 2022)

13 rider said:


> At least you've got plenty of time in the month take as much as is needed to feel right


Glad you took my advice @Rickshaw Phil and literally took all the time possible  . Well done


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Aug 2022)

13 rider said:


> Glad you took my advice @Rickshaw Phil and literally took all the time possible  . Well done



 Thanks.

It would have been good to get it done sooner but it felt like July just wasn't my month - Covid you already know about, then I was starting to build the strength for riding back up when this happened:


Stung on the nose by a bee, which was suboptimal. That took a couple of days to go down then I had a mix of commitments and uninviting weather so the end of the month came round pretty quick.

I was just glad to get round with this one and hope that August will be kinder.


----------



## gavgav (2 Aug 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It would have been good to get it done sooner but it felt like July just wasn't my month - Covid you already know about, then I was starting to build the strength for riding back up when this happened:
> View attachment 655438
> ...



Crikey, you look like you’ve gone 10 rounds with Mike Tyson!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Aug 2022)

gavgav said:


> Crikey, you look like you’ve gone 10 rounds with Mike Tyson!


You can see why I didn't want to be in front of the cameras at Powis Castle.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Aug 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Stung on the nose by a bee, which was *suboptimal. *


Wonderfully put 

Anyway best for August. 

(Smug mode on) I'm on the train home at the moment after completing mine. Write up to follow when I get home.(Smug off)


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Aug 2022)

Well today's ride was fantastic.

I rode to Brighton, but I took in lots of climbs - Toy's Hill, Kidd's Hill, Steyning Bostal, Devil's Dyke and the Beacon.

Unfortunately I lost a chunk about 5k/3mile long because my GPS got stuck on pause for some reason. But even without that it was just over 100 miles. I'll post it in the main thread when I've worked out the proper distance. About 104 miles.

It took me flipping ages - over 11 hours. Partly because of the hills, partly because I'm slow anyway, and partly because of excessive faffing stops.

I also took in more cycle paths than usual and many of the were really good - in Burgess Hill, Lancing and the bit by the golf course on the way into Brighton.

The great thing was that I wasn't particularly tired at the end, and was ready for more. On many of my long rides this year I've been wasted. This may be because I'm regaining my pre lockdown legs. It may also be because I was taking it really easy because I was concerned about the three big hills at the end.

Anyway, that's enough from me.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Aug 2022)

My August qualifier is done. I went out on Tuesday and it was mostly a repeat of last month's route as my number of rides since the last one is still quite low. It was a beautiful day for it but the heat got to me more than expected after I'd done about 65 miles so the last third was a bit of an effort (probably still some post-covid effects).

The write up is over in the "Your Ride Today" thread as usual: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6787901


----------



## robjh (18 Aug 2022)

Got August's done this morning, or maybe better to say last night as I started at midnight and finished in time for elevensies.

I was volunteering on LEL last week, and partially inspired by thoughts (maybe crazy ones) of riding it in 2025 I decided that I should try solo night riding - I've done many overnight rides in groups but never the whole night alone. So I caught the last train to Birmingham, arr. 2344, had a quick ride round the city centre to see how things have changed since I was last here, then set off on the ride proper at about 10 minutes past midnight.
I enjoyed the first part, to Kenilworth and the Leamington area on roads that I used to know well, but then found the 'Welsh Road' down towards Milton Keynes to be longer than I recalled, and seemed slower than in the daytime, with a succession of small dark and sometimes bumpy lanes. It rained at about 3am and I stopped in a rural bus shelter for a sandwich break. From Stoney Stratford onwards I was in the light, and craving coffee as the first shops began to open, so that was a couple more stops.

It was an overcast and starless sky and I kept wishing that dawn would arrive, but I finished feeling that it had been a very good ride, though generally I think I will choose daylight!
strava here

pictures : bus-stop break, and Milton Keynes cycle paths in the early light


----------



## 13 rider (21 Aug 2022)

August's ride done and dusted . 102 miles out north of Nottingham to grab a tricky veloviewer square I'd missed the last time I was that way . Quickest ton of the year so far snuck under 7 hours despite not feeling great and feeling like my legs were near cramping after 60 miles but the least climbing I've done may have helped


----------



## ianrauk (21 Aug 2022)

Like @13 rider , August's qualifying ride done and dusted today.
A really lovely day's cycling down to Brighton for brunch... and back. Taking in one of my favourite cycling roads, Handcross to Stapleford. I also did the Beacon, it's been a few years since I last did it. It's still a good climb. Not too tough, not easy either.
So, scores on the doors.
124 miles for the day. Bagging a good few future Eddingtons. Just need 1 more 115 for that number.
Imperial century #314. Imperial Century month #141 in a row.


----------



## Trickedem (22 Aug 2022)

Left home at 7am to ride down to Gravesend and catch the ferry over to Tilbury. Then did a loop around Essex, taking in the delights of Canvey Island and some other much nicer places. Nice to get this done, as I am busy for the rest of the week. Tilbury is a strange place, I came across this donkey just wandering around on a main road.




The beach at Canvey is very nice. I wish I'd taken my trunks


----------



## robjh (23 Aug 2022)

Trickedem said:


> Left home at 7am to ride down to Gravesend and catch the ferry over to Tilbury. Then did a loop around Essex, taking in the delights of Canvey Island and some other much nicer places. Nice to get this done, as I am busy for the rest of the week. Tilbury is a strange place, I came across this donkey just wandering around on a main road.
> View attachment 658408
> 
> The beach at Canvey is very nice. I wish I'd taken my trunks
> ...



The roadside horses on the approaches to Tilbury always intrigue me too, as do the piles of old fridges and general detritus on corners. These are some photos from earlier this summer


----------



## Trickedem (23 Aug 2022)

Definitely, the worst place I have ever come across for fly tipping


----------



## Fiona R (24 Aug 2022)

Just added Augusts and realised I'd not linked July's. July was a bit stressful with visitors (only stressful re getting RRtY/Imperial; done., Family from all over visiting, graduation etc). so I planned to ride a nice hilly calendar audax (Canal Boats and Mountain Roads) of 160km and rode to and from the start in Chepstow on the last Saturday. I did the distance but was out of time for audax points. It was a great route but an awful lot of controls and fiddly route confusion. so I had to goo out and do another on the last day of the month just before my daughter and family reappeared from Scotland where they had been in our van (live overseas) Fortunately Canal boats counts for Imperial and I did get my RRtY.

Yesterday another DIY as daughter returned home last week and we were away last weekend having pootly rides in Warwickshire (good enough for 50km challenge). I combined bits of several iconic Bristol audax into a big Somerset/Gloucestershire loop. Bits of Barry's Butt Buster, Avon Cycleway, Tasty Cheddar, Jack and Grace and various others overlapping. One café stop at the bottom of Cheddar Gorge (as per Tasty Cheddar) and a quick stop at the village shop in Hawkesbury Upton. After Berkeley, I routed myself back over the suspension bridge (although I was going other way round to Butt Buster) which meant dropping all the way down from Blaise then slogging all the way up to Clifton Downs through Stoke Bishop, interesting to see it was the first time I'd done that route in homeward direction. Was really cursing myself, normally I just take the easy option along the river! Big whoosh down through Ashton Court to finish.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Sep 2022)

I've got my qualifier in early this month. 101.08 miles done yesterday on yet another route around North Shropshire. I really need to get my fitness levels back up so I can manage some of the hillier stuff in the south of the county.

Ride report here for those who like them: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6803990


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Sep 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I've got my qualifier in early this month. 101.08 miles done yesterday on yet another route around North Shropshire. I really need to get my fitness levels back up so I can manage some of the hillier stuff in the south of the county.
> 
> Ride report here for those who like them: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6803990



Nothing wrong with avoiding hills, though in winter they are a good way to get you a bit warmer.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Sep 2022)

And September done.

I rode out to the old A3 round the Devil's Punchbowl. Since completion of the Hindhead tunnel it's been transformed into a recreational trail. And it's rather lovely. The old road was just two lanes wide, so it was a terrible bottleneck on the main London-Portsmouth route. So I relived memories of sitting in traffic jams there and worrying that we were going to miss our ferry from Portsmouth. 





Then I headed at warp speed to Crawley for a train home.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Sep 2022)

Today's cycling shenanigans. A solo ride through some of Kent's best and nicest highways & byeways. Plenty of familiar roads I know well and a good few new ones too. The weather at 7am this morning was surprisingly very mild at 16°. It stayed nice and warm all day without getting too hot, making for a very pleasant days cycling.
So, scores on the doors.
121 of your imperial miles. September's monthly imperial century qualifying ride done and dusted.
Imperial Century month #142 in a row.




Leigh nr Tonbridge




Sissinghurst














One of the nicest roads in Kent, through a village called Chainhurst.


----------



## Fiona R (5 Sep 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Today's cycling shenanigans. A solo ride through some of Kent's best and nicest highways & byeways. Plenty of familiar roads I know well and a good few new ones too. The weather at 7am this morning was surprisingly very mild at 16°. It stayed nice and warm all day without getting too hot, making for a very pleasant days cycling.
> So, scores on the doors.
> 121 of your imperial miles. September's monthly imperial century qualifying ride done and dusted.
> Imperial Century month #142 in a row.
> ...



Only 142! Inspiration, as are your lovely photos and love of all things bike.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Sep 2022)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Only 142! Inspiration, as are your lovely photos and love of all things bike.



Thanks


----------



## Trickedem (6 Sep 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I've got my qualifier in early this month. 101.08 miles done yesterday on yet another route around North Shropshire. I really need to get my fitness levels back up so I can manage some of the hillier stuff in the south of the county.
> 
> Ride report here for those who like them: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6803990



Looks like a very beautiful ride.


----------



## Trickedem (16 Sep 2022)

Got my September ride in yesterday. I decided to do some gravel riding for a change, so went on some National Cycle Network paths! Went down to Whitstable mainly on the road, although did follow the NCN1 from Faversham which is nice and goes along the riverside, but it is a bit knarly and certainly wouldn't be much fun on a road bike. Popped into the Waterfront at Whitstable to say hello, as this is the regular end stop for FNRTTC rides to Whitstable. They were very grateful for the cakes that I normally send down with one of the riders. (note to @StuAff don't eat all the cakes next year) I then rode along the seafront to Herne Bay then through the woods to pick up the Crab and Winkle way into Canterbury. This is a great trail, but again not really suitable for a road bike. Next stop was Wye after following NCN 18, which is very nice and forms part of the new Cantii Way that Cycling UK have organised. I had planned to ride back on the off road section of the Pilgrims Way, but it was getting on a bit, so I stuck to the road until I got to Harrietsham where it is tarmacced. Stopped for a pint of shandy at the Dirty Habit, then followed the Way back to Bluebell Hill and then bridleways to Wouldham. All in all a nice day out.


----------



## robjh (20 Sep 2022)

Got September's ride done on Sunday, as the middle day of a ride from Edinburgh to Leeds over the long weekend. I was bivvying overnight so had a bit of gear with me on the tourer, and not for the first time I rather underestimated the effects of riding a considerably heavier bike than usual - I had expected to do an easy 120 or more miles in this time but in the end just scraped in at 100 and suffered for that, but more on that below.
I started the day from my overnight camp near Moffat, took backroads to Longtown and the English border, then to Brampton and the first big climb up to Alston, which was full of motorcyclists who were out in force on these fine open Pennine roads. I reached the highest point on Yad Moss, on the road into Teesdale, a route familiar to anyone has done or followed the LEL. The climb up was great and the long descent exhilarating with barely a pedal stroke for miles, but it was now late afternoon and getting colder, and by Middleton I was feeling the chill. By Barnard Castle my stomach was churning and I felt quite ill and piled on all my remaining layers. At 93 miles though I couldn't abandon the challenge, and forced myself on slowly in the fading light until I spotted an ideal bivvy spot at 99.8 miles, so rode up the next hill and back to make the century.
I lay thankfully on the grass, was promptly sick, after which I felt so much better but was happy just to climb into my sleeping bag and call it a day. Had a great sleep, then set off for Monday's ride...
strava

the climb to Yad Moss from Alston





my 'camp site', the following morning


----------



## ianrauk (21 Sep 2022)

Well done @robjh, epic.
What was the reason you think you were sick?


----------



## robjh (21 Sep 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Well done @robjh, epic.
> What was the reason you think you were sick?



Mix of overexertion and getting chilled, no doubt something to do with nutrition throughout the day but I can't say what. I have occasionally had it, or at least the nausea, before after long and especially fast rides, and the last few hills seemed to have the same effect on me that day as I veered between sweat on the ups and freezing on the downs.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Sep 2022)

robjh said:


> Mix of overexertion and getting chilled, no doubt something to do with nutrition throughout the day but I can't say what. I have occasionally had it, or at least the nausea, before after long and especially fast rides, and the last few hills seemed to have the same effect on me that day as I veered between sweat on the ups and freezing on the downs.



okey doke. I was just hoping it wasn't anything serious


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Sep 2022)

Chapeau @robjh that sounds horrible. Hope Monday's ride was better.


----------



## robjh (21 Sep 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Chapeau @robjh that sounds horrible. Hope Monday's ride was better.



It was actually a great day, despite a little temporary discomfort towards the end


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Sep 2022)

robjh said:


> It was actually a great day, despite a little temporary discomfort towards the end



Type 2 fun


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Sep 2022)

robjh said:


> Got September's ride done on Sunday, as the middle day of a ride from Edinburgh to Leeds over the long weekend. I was bivvying overnight so had a bit of gear with me on the tourer, and not for the first time I rather underestimated the effects of riding a considerably heavier bike than usual - I had expected to do an easy 120 or more miles in this time but in the end just scraped in at 100 and suffered for that, but more on that below.
> I started the day from my overnight camp near Moffat, took backroads to Longtown and the English border, then to Brampton and the first big climb up to Alston, which was full of motorcyclists who were out in force on these fine open Pennine roads. I reached the highest point on Yad Moss, on the road into Teesdale, a route familiar to anyone has done or followed the LEL. The climb up was great and the long descent exhilarating with barely a pedal stroke for miles, but it was now late afternoon and getting colder, and by Middleton I was feeling the chill. By Barnard Castle my stomach was churning and I felt quite ill and piled on all my remaining layers. At 93 miles though I couldn't abandon the challenge, and forced myself on slowly in the fading light until I spotted an ideal bivvy spot at 99.8 miles, so rode up the next hill and back to make the century.
> I lay thankfully on the grass, was promptly sick, after which I felt so much better but was happy just to climb into my sleeping bag and call it a day. Had a great sleep, then set off for Monday's ride...
> strava
> ...



Well done getting the distance done despite feeling off colour.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Sep 2022)

The way things have fell this month work holidays and the way the weekends have fallen I had just one chance to complete a ride and hat was today . Thankfully no issues and 102 miles in the bag . Another velo viewer square grabbing ride from Leicester to Solihul ,which was far more pleasant than I expected to be . A good day on the bike still felt strong past the 90 mile mark got my average up to 15.2mph


----------



## Fiona R (27 Sep 2022)

robjh said:


> Got September's ride done on Sunday, as the middle day of a ride from Edinburgh to Leeds over the long weekend. I was bivvying overnight so had a bit of gear with me on the tourer, and not for the first time I rather underestimated the effects of riding a considerably heavier bike than usual - I had expected to do an easy 120 or more miles in this time but in the end just scraped in at 100 and suffered for that, but more on that below.
> I started the day from my overnight camp near Moffat, took backroads to Longtown and the English border, then to Brampton and the first big climb up to Alston, which was full of motorcyclists who were out in force on these fine open Pennine roads. I reached the highest point on Yad Moss, on the road into Teesdale, a route familiar to anyone has done or followed the LEL. The climb up was great and the long descent exhilarating with barely a pedal stroke for miles, but it was now late afternoon and getting colder, and by Middleton I was feeling the chill. By Barnard Castle my stomach was churning and I felt quite ill and piled on all my remaining layers. At 93 miles though I couldn't abandon the challenge, and forced myself on slowly in the fading light until I spotted an ideal bivvy spot at 99.8 miles, so rode up the next hill and back to make the century.
> I lay thankfully on the grass, was promptly sick, after which I felt so much better but was happy just to climb into my sleeping bag and call it a day. Had a great sleep, then set off for Monday's ride...
> strava
> ...



Coincidentally I overlapped your ride a little for mine this month, but I had no luggage. Was on holiday in Galloway and booked an audax from Brampton at the end of the week on Sat 17th. A benign but flipping freezing to start (literally, frost on the grass by the van high above Brampton), garmin was 2 deg at 7am. Was late to the start as had forgotten to transfer garmin holder over from the mtb that was still packed in the van. Therefore solo again!  Run out through Newtown, Longtown to Annan then south through Gretna skirting the dreaded Carlisle (such horrible roads back in June when I got in a right knot navigating, finally got something to eat, had started the day in Bamburgh and was then sick between Dalston and Mungrisedale after 5th day of APN, was carrying lightweight camping kit) A gorgeous ride out to the Solway Firth to Bowness on Solway. did stop for a proper lunch after the stiff headwind then cracked on with a tailwind eastwards via Dalston, Culgath and up Hartside to Alston. Actually had some company from Culgaith from a participant on the 150km route, very experienced audaxer with many tales from LELs and PBPs but had been out from illness for a few years. It was lovely not to be solo. The last bit from Alston to Milton (just short of Brampton) seemed to go on forever. Once the frost burnt off it was a gorgeous day, gorgeous as not too hot and no rain as well. Stunning views up Hartside, I'd only done the side road route up from Langwathby before.


----------



## robjh (2 Oct 2022)

I got October's ride in early, on Saturday the 1st.
I did the Richard Ellis Memorial Audax, 200k version, which starts and ends at Great Dunmow, and actually passes my front door. Thankfully the band of rain had passed over during the night, and I had a wonderful clear dawn sky and sunrise as I rode the 20 miles down to Dunmow for the start, and the weather stayed gloriously sunny for the whole day. There was a strong westerly wind though, which powered us along for the main part of the ride but made its presence felt with a vengeance as we turned back for the last 30 miles on tired legs. I finished with another 20 miles home after that, on quiet roads and a big starry sky.
There were some 30+ people on the audax - it would probably have been more without the train strike - but as with other audaxes I experienced it as a long solo ride with company at the stops, and I am quite happy that way! With the rides to and from the start it made it one of the year's longer rides at 174 miles / 280k.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2022)

A very breezy ride of 121 miles today see's me get my October qualifying ride done and dusted.
It was windy when I left home at 7.30am this morning, with balmy temperatures of 16 degrees. The weather radar was predicting a bout of heavy rain from mid day onwards. But I seemed to got the luck. Rain did arrive in the form of light drizzle at 2.30pm for an hour, followed by a heavy five minute downpour of which a nice big tree helped shelter me. Once the band of rain had passed it was dry for the rest of the ride, though still very windy, making the ride hard work at times.
So, that's Imperial Century Month 143 in a row and a new Eddington number of 116.
2 more months for the year to go.






Well, what can you say?





I've climbed this hill many times, I think this was the first descent of it.





Faversham Stone Chapel dating from Roman, Anglo Saxon and Medieval before being abandoned in 1600.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Oct 2022)

October is done. I did one of my favourite rides again, out to Lake Vyrnwy and back covering 105.69 miles this time. It was a great day for it with hardly a breath of wind during the morning and a bit of sunshine. I wasn't particularly quick but after a tweak to the sadde I was more comfortable and the legs didn't cramp up. Fingers crossed that it'll be good on future rides too.

I might be tempted to go to Vyrnwy again next month as the autumn colours should be properly on show by then.

The ride report is here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6831533

A few snaps from the day:


----------



## ianrauk (12 Oct 2022)

Lovely pics Phil


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Oct 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Lovely pics Phil



Thanks.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Oct 2022)

October done.
Due to Life Stuff I've been off the bike for the past couple of months, apart from last month's century, a couple of Brompton tootles and a handful of turbo sessions. So I feared I might be a bit unprepared.

We were visiting friends in Warwickshire so I put the bike on the back of the car and got dropped off at Hemel Hempstead and took a relatively flat wiggly route up to Warwicks. Mainly northwards so mainly tailwind, except when the route wiggled.

Didn't go too bad. I started too fast and began to suffer. Was struggling by half way. Then for the second half of the ride just took it easy and rode gently and slowly, keeping effort levels low. Pretty soon I felt better, but it took a while to get there.

I'll add it to the main thread later.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Oct 2022)

October done not the ride I had planned. Was headed up to Ashbourne but suffered a broken chain at 11 miles while out of the saddle going up hill not sure how I didn't hit the deck. Managed to fix the chain fairly quickly but a couple of miles later I realised I couldn't get in to bottom gear ,which would definitely be needed in the peaks .So Ashbourne was ditched and now feeling a bit unmotivated I started to head home first plan was a metric half but once I got going again and warmed up I thought if I head here a metric tons on the cards.So making it as I go the miles keep racking up . The gears are just about behaving and the sun's out so just kept heading here there and everywhere to rack up 101 miles and job done


----------



## Fiona R (16 Oct 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> October done.
> Due to Life Stuff I've been off the bike for the past couple of months, apart from last month's century, a couple of Brompton tootles and a handful of turbo sessions. So I feared I might be a bit unprepared.
> 
> We were visiting friends in Warwickshire so I put the bike on the back of the car and got dropped off at Hemel Hempstead and took a relatively flat wiggly route up to Warwicks. Mainly northwards so mainly tailwind, except when the route wiggled.
> ...



Going North yesterday was wise.

Did mine yesterday too, a loop of Mendip and Cotswolds from Bristol. I rarely ride in a no drop group as I hold everyone up but yesterday was full value. 4 refreshment stops! As a group that varied from 6 to 8 it should have been easy as riding in a peloton to negate the headwind on the return leg to Bristol from Cotswold Water Park. it was still quite a tough day out, it didn't rain much either. Lovely sociable day and pleased to have finished my second RRtY. It's been a bit touch and go at times.


----------



## Fiona R (16 Oct 2022)

13 rider said:


> October done not the ride I had planned. Was headed up to Ashbourne but suffered a broken chain at 11 miles while out of the saddle going up hill not sure how I didn't hit the deck. Managed to fix the chain fairly quickly but a couple of miles later I realised I couldn't get in to bottom gear ,which would definitely be needed in the peaks .So Ashbourne was ditched and now feeling a bit unmotivated I started to head home first plan was a metric half but once I got going again and warmed up I thought if I head here a metric tons on the cards.So making it as I go the miles keep racking up . The gears are just about behaving and the sun's out so just kept heading here there and everywhere to rack up 101 miles and job done



Too much power  Well done for hanging in there


----------



## 13 rider (16 Oct 2022)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Too much power  Well done for hanging in there


I think the cause is more likely an excessively worn chain as waiting for new chain rings to change all the drive chain


----------



## robjh (4 Nov 2022)

November done, today. I didn't initially feel very motivated but was very glad that I made the effort as it was a gorgeous autumn day with a cloudless sky, but it started and ended with a real chill in the air, reminding me that we're on the path to winter now. The sunshine was glorious though, and for a couple of hours it was almost warm.
The route was more or less a reverse run of a loop I did for my February century this year, and worked out better this way (anti-clockwise) by putting the least interesting parts first and keeping up the scenic stretches right to my doorstep on the way home.
route here
I bypassed Cambridge centre by heading up through Grantchester, then rode west and southwest to Sandy then Ampthill, with some lovely woodlands in those parts. After a bacon butty in Ampthill I headed south and over the Chiltern ridge at Lilley (between Luton and Hitchin) and down one of my favourite roads, descending through a long broad valley to Whitwell, and the Spoke Cycles Café at Codicote, where I used their trackpump to top up the pressure after an earlier puncture. Leaving here at 2pm the temperature was already dropping again, and I headed home on increasingly familiar roads through Puckeridge and Clavering.

Not hard to see where the puncture was this time


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Nov 2022)

November is done for me too. I got out yesterday and did go to Vyrnwy again. The colours weren't as vividly autumnal as they have been at this time in previous years but it was still fabulous to be there. Unfortunately I had issues with cramp again on the way back, which was a right pain in the......legs, so I wasn't overly quick. Just happy to get round.

The ride report is here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6847547

A few snaps:


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Nov 2022)

November done. Hemel Hempstead up to Marton near Coventry via a bit of getting lost in Bedford and lunch at the Dragonfly Café at Harrold-Odell country park. Got a close-ish look at the huge airship hangars at Cardington.

A grey day, with drizzly patches, finished in the dark. Proved to me that I'm not really in shape for riding centuries. Took me 10 and a half hours of slogging. A real mental test.

A spoke in my rear wheel broke, but fortunately I was about 800m from the end.




Newnham bridge over the Great Ouse in Bedford

One more to go for 2022 and five more to get to the magic 100 Eddington.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Nov 2022)

November's done 107 imperial miles up to the edge of the peak District (Ashbourne) and back so a bit lumpy over 6000ft of upness.


----------



## Trickedem (21 Nov 2022)

Having put off the ride twice in the week, due to poor weather, Fri 18th Nov was my last chance to get a ride in this month, as I am on holiday this week. Turned out to be a great day for it. Reasonably warm, not too windy and the sun even came out. After the heavy rain over the last few weeks, there was a lot of flooding and I had to make a diversion to avoid the worst of it near the village of Yalding.
One more ride in December to finish 12 full years of this crazy challenge.
A favourite view of mine on the road between Crouch and West Peckham





A sunset with 30 miles to go. Riding for 2.5 hours in the dark is the downside of doing a century at this time of year.


----------



## robjh (21 Nov 2022)

Trickedem said:


> A sunset with 30 miles to go. Riding for 2.5 hours in the dark is the downside of doing a century at this time of year.
> View attachment 668704


Yes the short days are a pain for long rides in winter. I much prefer a properly early start in the pitch black rather than ending in the dark, but that's largely to do with the steep temperature drop at sunset - I find it far easier to cope with removing layers as it warms up in the morning, than adding them again at the end of the day, when I often seem to leave it too late and start getting chilled.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Nov 2022)

robjh said:


> Yes the short days are a pain for long rides in winter. I much prefer a properly early start in the pitch black rather than ending in the dark, but that's largely to do with the steep temperature drop at sunset - I find it far easier to cope with removing layers as it warms up in the morning, than adding them again at the end of the day, when I often seem to leave it too late and start getting chilled.



Sadly, at my pace, it's dark at both ends.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2022)

I left it a bit late in the month to get Novembers ride done. The weather the previous weekends has been pretty vile, that, and family stuff getting in the way.
But I got it done today. A nice bimble through deepest, darkest Kentshire. 
So, 105 miles for the day. Century #15 for the year, month #132 in a row. Century #320.

Roll on December, its next week.


----------



## Trickedem (27 Nov 2022)

ianrauk said:


> I left it a bit late in the month to get Novembers ride done. The weather the previous weekends has been pretty vile, that, and family stuff getting in the way.
> But I got it done today. A nice bimble through deepest, darkest Kentshire.
> So, 105 miles for the day. Century #15 for the year, month #132 in a row. Century #320.
> 
> ...



Well done Ian. Still in the game! Never in doubt


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2022)

Its December... gold stars ready to be handed out. Anyone out this weekend? 6 people still in the challenge.
I'm out early tomorrow to get the last qualifying ride of the year done. Weather looks perfect for cycling. No rain, very little wind, cloudy with a max temperature of 7°.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Dec 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Its December... gold stars ready to be handed out. Anyone out this weekend? 6 people still in the challenge.
> I'm out early tomorrow to get the last qualifying ride of the year done. Weather looks perfect for cycling. No rain, very little wind, cloudy with a max temperature of 7°.



Don't want to jinx it but that's my plan. Lights charged, GPS charged ...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Dec 2022)

Mine is done. I got out yesterday to do a tour of South Shropshire, taking in Ludlow, Bishop's Castle and Montgomery. 103.26 miles at a slow but steady 11.6 mph moving average. Got cold in the foggy weather and got lost while trying a lane I haven't been along before but it is done.

The ride report is here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6865583

Some of the photos that didn't make it into the write up:


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Mine is done. I got out yesterday to do a tour of South Shropshire, taking in Ludlow, Bishop's Castle and Montgomery. 103.26 miles at a slow but steady 11.6 mph moving average. Got cold in the foggy weather and got lost while trying a lane I haven't been along before but it is done.
> 
> The ride report is here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6865583
> 
> ...



Well done chap. Another well earned gold for you.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Dec 2022)

Thanks.

It feels good to have got the final qualifier in with lots of time to spare. I can recover and look forward to starting again in January now.


----------



## robjh (2 Dec 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Its December... gold stars ready to be handed out. Anyone out this weekend? 6 people still in the challenge.
> I'm out early tomorrow to get the last qualifying ride of the year done. Weather looks perfect for cycling. No rain, very little wind, cloudy with a max temperature of 7°.



Did mine today, a ride from Bath to London. Started in freezing fog, had some lovely quiet roads in the middle then did a bit of A4-bashing through Reading, and finished in the London rush hour. Oh my that ride in from Heathrow is long.

Really not a particularly fast ride, but I've had a thoroughly enjoyable day and will post the ride in the other thread anon.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2022)

Good stuff @robjh gold star it is.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Dec 2022)

And another gold star for me, my 12th. Out the door at silly o'clock 6am to dark, drizzly, cold weather. I did a variation of last weeks route down to Ashford in Kent to the FNR cafe for a full veggie English and a decaf latte. Living on the edge. Its a route I can do with my eyes shut I have done it so many times. So was an easy ride, despite the drizzle and cold. The drizzle only lasted half an hour, but the cold stayed cold for the whole ride. There was no need to rush so just plodded along, staying just on the warm side of cold.
So, scores on the doors.
100.01 miles for the day.
Imperial century # 16 for the year
Imperial century month #145 in a row
Imperial century #320 over all


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Dec 2022)

December done, 2022 done. The plan was to ride out to Ide Hill for breakfast and have a good sit down. That's just shy of 25 miles. Then after breakfast I'd only have a ride of 75 flat miles. Simples. Did my psychological plan work? Well, sort of. I was flagging badly with about 30 miles when a text from my wife with train times from Tonbridge. I decided to try to put a bit of speed on get the earliest train, and discovered I was not as tired as I thought. I missed the train tho.

Flood near Yalding. No, I didn't try to ride through it.





Been a funny old year. Some of my centuries have just been awful grinds, struggling to get to the end. But a few have been fantastic. My ride to Brighton, taking in Kidd's Hill, Steyning Bostal, Devil's Dyke and Ditchling Beacon was an epic ride that I will remember. (And took an epicly long time). Then there was Ride London, which took the shortest time of any of my centuries (by a long way)


----------



## ianrauk (3 Dec 2022)

I saw that Yalding flood when I did my November ride last week. I did think about riding through it but decided it wouldn't be a great idea. Both last week and today I did the diversion.


----------



## robjh (3 Dec 2022)

robjh said:


> Did mine today, a ride from Bath to London. Started in freezing fog, had some lovely quiet roads in the middle then did a bit of A4-bashing through Reading, and finished in the London rush hour. Oh my that ride in from Heathrow is long.
> 
> Really not a particularly fast ride, but I've had a thoroughly enjoyable day and will post the ride in the other thread anon.



A bit more on my Bath to London ride yesterday. 
Map :





It was 117.9 miles, but took me from 7.30 am to 8 pm, which is a lot slower than I normally expect for these rides, but I was carrying a bit of luggage after a few days at a youth hostel in Bath, started with some big hills that I took slowly going down as well as up with wet rims from the fog, and spent the last 20 miles or so at London speeds with all the cars and the traffic lights. I tried to make up some time on the A4 through Newbury to Reading, but then also wasted time in the latter following my RideWithGPS route along the Thames towpath - quite pleasant but a distraction from the main journey. Then there were three food stops and a bit of time gawping at views and taking photos.
I'm not complaining, it really was a most enjoyable day, with a sense of purpose in going from A to B. I don't know if there is a good cycling route from Heathrow into London, but I ended up on the A4 itself towards Hounslow in stop-start traffic, and that would have been the one part I would have changed. That apart though, I mostly enjoy London riding, and it was fascinating to see the busy street life in each suburban centre I passed, from Hounslow through Chiswick and Hammersmith up to Knightsbridge.

It mostly wasn't a great day for pictures, but got better on the last stretch into London


----------



## Trickedem (27 Dec 2022)

Left mine until the 22nd due to the bad weather earlier in the month. Although the forecast was for showers I thought this was possibly the best chance I would have. Turned out to be the right decision, as I ended up with flu or a bad cold over Christmas and I certainly wouldn't feel like doing it this week. 
The weather wasn't too bad and at least it was warm.
https://www.strava.com/activities/8279568954
I finished the ride at Houdini's Magic Bar where I had been performing the night before. 
This was my 150th consecutive monthly century, so an important milestone and worthy of a beer on completion.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Dec 2022)

Finally dragged myself over the finish line . 101 imperials miles from Leicester out to the Staffordshire countryside near Uttoxeter for some veloviewer squares .


----------



## ianrauk (29 Dec 2022)

13 rider said:


> Finally dragged myself over the finish line . 101 imperials miles from Leicester out to the Staffordshire countryside near Uttoxeter for some veloviewer squares .



Well done chap. Welcome home.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Dec 2022)

13 rider said:


> Finally dragged myself over the finish line . 101 imperials miles from Leicester out to the Staffordshire countryside near Uttoxeter for some veloviewer squares .



Well done, must have been tough with the wind.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Dec 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Well done, must have been tough with the wind.


Yes it was ,but had mainly tailwind home


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2023)

And so it starts again. The Imperial Century a Month Challenge cycling shenanigans. My 13th year. Today saw me out nice and early to bag January's qualifying ride. A Surrey Kent anti clockwise loop. The weather stayed quite nice. No precipitation and not much wind. I waas even blessed with some sunshine and blue skies. Just a Little bit chilly. The roads were very mucky though with all the rain that hit over the past couple of weeks., Yalding and Teston in Kent both flooded again. It made for mucky riding at times, mucky bike and mucky human.
So, scores on the doors. 101 miles for the day. Imperial Century month 146 in a row. century ride #321


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Jan 2023)

I'm in.  102.1 miles round north Shropshire at 12 mph average. I had to rethink the route at the start due to flooding in the Melverley area, then there were some issues with ice on the way to Oswestry. Apart from that it was a pretty good ride. For some reason the legs ache more after this one than they did last time even though it's a flatter route.

A few snaps:


----------



## Fiona R (3 Jan 2023)

Behind the times back in 2022. I fell off the wagon in November due to weather/illness. Congratulations to all you determined finishers. Managed to do both lunacy and climbing lunacy before November and with 18 imperial centuries this year I will try not to sulk too much at my missing out on a very coveted gold star.


----------



## Dogtrousers (Tuesday at 15:00)

I've just noticed that my aggregate total climbing in the '23 MCaM is greater than @Sea of vapours' (1,872m vs 1,800m)

I don't expect this situation to persist, but I'll just bask in the glory for now.


----------

